#ubuntu-bugs 2006-10-16
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66317 in adonthell-data (universe) "Black squares behind letters" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66317
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66318 in openafs (universe) "modules won't build" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66318
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66319 in cupsys (main) "Print job stays in print queue" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66319
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66320 in python-profiler (multiverse) "python-profiler doesn't install anything for python2.5" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66320
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66321 in pptp-linux (main) "VPN connection hangs with message "Cannot determine ethernet address for proxy ARP"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66321
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66322 in Debian (universe) "bmp is deprecated by upstream ==> please replace it by Audacious" [Unknown,Unknown]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66322
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66324 in grub (main) "On boot, grub shows a garbled screen" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66324
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66325 in Ubuntu "Xubuntu Alt. LTSP server Install fails at "Select and Install Software" point, 80%" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66325
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66327 in meta-kde (main) "KDE System Settings for Printer, no option to set margins for textfile printing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66327
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66328 in gksu (main) "gksu breaks X apps when /etc/sudoers has NOPASSWORD:" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66328
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66329 in Ubuntu "Corrupted Install CD on gulus.usherbrooke.ca" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66329
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66330 in Ubuntu "Please sync geant321 1:3.21.14.dfsg-1 from Debian Sid (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66330
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66332 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "HTML Preference does not apply itself to newsgroups" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66332
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66331 in Ubuntu "Please sync paw 1:2.14.04-6 from Debian Sid (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66331
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66333 in nfs-utils (main) "NFS Kernel Server does not install svcgssd" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66333
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66334 in ubiquity (main) "crash at end of installation" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66334
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66337 in acpi (main) "Suspend broken in edgy (worked in dapper)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66337
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66338 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "PPC discs do not support G5 thermal" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66338
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66340 in azureus (universe) "Azureus won't start" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66340
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66339 in ubiquity (main) "Crashed after using XFS file system" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66339
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66341 in update-manager (main) "can' upgrade using upgrade-maneger" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66341
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66342 in firefox-themes-ubuntu (main) "Human theme screenshot shows incorrect reload button" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66342
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66343 in grub-installer (main) "Menu.lst has a one-off error for an older root on a reinstall" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66343
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66346 in language-selector (main) "dependency problem" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66346
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66347 in update-manager (main) "Could not install the upgrades" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66347
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66348 in tomboy (main) "Tomboy cannot find service com.beatnicksoftware.Tomboy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66348
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66350 in firefox (main) "Firefox uses high CPU for extended periods of time when spawning a new window with many tabs already open" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66350
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66351 in ubiquity (main) "Ubuntu Installer crash - USB-2 hard drive" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66351
<Hobbsee> !ping
<ubotu> ping: connection timeout
<Hobbsee> :P
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66352 in ubiquity (main) "Installation process crashed during installing ubuntu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66352
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66353 in deskbar-applet (main) "Deskbar-applet throws exception if history item selected is no longer found" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66353
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66354 in gnome-phone-manager (universe) "No icons in menu for G-P-M" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66354
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66355 in gnome-pilot (main) "gpilotd locks up my Palm Z22" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66355
<Ubugtu> New bug: #65886 in beagle (main) "beagle segfaults in libwv native code" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65886
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66119 in ubiquity (main) "install failed" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66119
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66138 in roundcube-webmail (universe) "Install fails to do any useful setup, and exposes internal details to the outside world." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66138
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66357 in update-manager (main) "Edgy update-manager always wants to dist-upgrade" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66357
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66358 in update-manager (main) "after an unsucessfull try to upgrade to edgy I get this error: ata3: translated ATA stat/err 0x51/40" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66358
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66359 in bash (main) "Dapper Bash auto complete freezes console" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66359
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66323 in bluez-gnome (main) "Problem report for bluez-passkey-gnome" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66323
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66360 in x-ttcidfont-conf (main) "x-ttcidfont-conf.defoma fails to create fonts.dir file on Edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66360
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66361 in firefox (main) "Firefox crashes on launch" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66361
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66362 in kdeedu (main) "Equation Solver not enabled in Kalzium" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66362
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66363 in update-manager (main) "Today I tried to do gksu "update-manager -c-d" in xubuntu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66363
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66364 in malaga (universe) "[UVF exception request]  sync malaga 7.8-4 from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66364
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66365 in xorg (main) "with dual screen, mouse only on first screen" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66365
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66366 in kde-systemsettings (main) "no GUI for ethernet configuration" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66366
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66368 in nautilus (main) "nautilus crashed with no particular reason" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66368
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66369 in firefox (main) "Preinstalled plugins in Firefox" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66369
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66370 in gnome-power-manager (main) "When unplugged the only battery levels used are 100% and 0%" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66370
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66371 in debian-installer (main) "fails to install packages, derivative tasks not found" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66371
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66372 in aptitude (main) "The translation gives one set of keys for Y/n but aptitude only accepts Y or N" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66372
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66373 in gnome-btdownload (main) "gnome-btdownload creates duplicate subdirectories when using torrents that contain a directory" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66373
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66374 in gksu (main) "GKSU fails when change /etc/pam.d/common-account" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66374
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66376 in update-manager (main) "update-manager -c -d (can't find DistUpgradeViewGtk)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66376
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66377 in beagle (main) "Beagle crashes on powerpc" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66377
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66378 in inkscape (main) "exporting as pdf does not include bitmaps" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66378
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66379 in evince (main) "evince does not enable print " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66379
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66381 in gaim (main) "Gaim crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66381
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66382 in gdebi (main) "[edgy]  deps installed by gdebi don't get autoremoved" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66382
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66384 in ubiquity (main) "ppc/ubiquity manual partitioning does not find already existing bootstrap partition" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66384
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66385 in gaim (main) "Gaim pops up many popups for the same error" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66385
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66386 in xmms (main) "Starting XMMS with double size on locks (crashes) system hard" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66386
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66388 in firefox (main) ""Translate This Application..." points to Dapper version" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66388
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66390 in ubiquity (main) "Error hapened when installing kubuntu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66390
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66387 in anjuta (universe) "Scintilla editor of Anjuta not working" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66387
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66391 in update-manager (main) "upd" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66391
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66392 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "Rivafb framebuffer needed on powerbook 12" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66392
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66393 in ubiquity (main) "Installer-Crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66393
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66394 in sysvinit (main) "boot stops if partition absent" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66394
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66144 in upstart (main) "Init scripts don't run" [Undecided,Rejected]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66144
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66395 in acpi-support (main) "Sometimes resuming from suspend-to-disk does not work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66395
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66396 in gnome-system-tools (main) "Mistakes in boot-admin doc" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66396
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66397 in nautilus-cd-burner (main) "Unable to copy audio cd-r" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66397
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66398 in Ubuntu "Ubuntu volatile?" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66398
<neutrinomass> kkubasik: are you sure we don't want to reject bug 66398 and wait for the spec ?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 66398 in Ubuntu "Ubuntu volatile?" [Wishlist,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66398
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66399 in gtk+2.0 (main) "primary selection replace" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66399
<kkubasik> id be fine with that
<kkubasik> im just trying to get the 217 bugs that have no assignee/package and were filed in the last week assigned somewhere
<kkubasik> so that someone can get them some attention
<neutrinomass> ok, I'm going through old unassigned bugs as well :-)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66400 in epiphany-browser (main) "middle-click on "go" button" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66400
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66401 in epiphany-browser (main) "middle-click on "forward" button" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66401
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66403 in gnome-terminal (main) "Gnome terminal won't load (amd64, nvidia driver, xinerama)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66403
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66404 in Ubuntu "/usplash_fifo is ANNOYING" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66404
<neutrinomass> bug 38658  - can this even be fixed ?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 38658 in Ubuntu "Adding group to user requires her to logout/login" [Wishlist,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/38658
<coyctecm> is iceweasel come to ubuntu and replace firefox?
<coyctecm> will
<neutrinomass> coyctecm: There's a relevant thread on the -devel mailing list (if you have the courage to read through it)
<neutrinomass> coyctecm: From what I know, not for Edgy.
<coyctecm> ok thanks :)
<Kamion> kkubasik: please only assign bugs to ubiquity if they're about the desktop CD installer
<Kamion> installer bugs mentioning Kickstart, server installs of any kind, the alternate install CD, etc. are better off on 'debian-installer'
<kkubasik> Kamion: my mistake
<kkubasik> I thought ubiquity was the entire install system
<Kamion> no, only the desktop CD installer
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66405 in ubiquity (main) "installing edgy beta" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66405
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66406 in ubiquity (main) "ppc/ubiquity install boots wrong kernel" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66406
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66407 in usplash (main) "Display not stretched" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66407
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66410 in kdelibs (main) "Konqueror crashed when I was browsing the wiki (in Edgy)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66410
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66409 in caudium (universe) "Please sync caudium (universe) from unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66409
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66411 in Ubuntu "straight boot into EDGY from power off never succeeds" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66411
<pirast> anyone who wants to confirm that some UNMETDEPS bugs do no apply anymore?
<pirast> i already looked at them but it would be good to have a second eye on it..
<seb128> pirast: which ones?
<pirast> seb128, all for thunderbird-locales-*... https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/thunderbird-locales/+bugs
<seb128> looking
<pirast> sseb128, many thanks :-) just check if sudo apt-get install thunderbird-locales-* works.. if it does i can reject the reports..
<pirast> or mark them as fix released
<seb128> pirast: all work fine, you can mark them as fixed
<pirast> seb128, many thanks..
<seb128> np, thank you for triaging bugs :)
<seb128> brb
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66412 in Ubuntu "Frequently no interrupts from /dev/nvidia0 in edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66412
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66413 in linux-meta (main) "The linux-image package does not include the build subdirectory" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66413
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66414 in xine-lib (main) "fails to play audio on flv (flash) files" [Unknown,Unknown]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66414
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66415 in xorg (main) "xserver-xorg config script hangs (1:7.1.1ubuntu3)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66415
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66416 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "[Edgy Beta]  rt61pci does not work at all" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66416
<andresmujica> what is the difference between bugsuqd and bug-qa?
<andresmujica> bugsquad vs bug-qa
<Hobbsee> andresmujica: -qa gets to change priority.  you need to be a member of bugsquad for a while first
<andresmujica> ohhh ok Hobbse
<andresmujica> i'm trying to help doing triaging but i cannot confirm bugs... just put a confirmed comment....
<andresmujica> i'm already a member of bug squad
<Hobbsee> you can confirm bugs
<ivoks> hi there :)
<Hobbsee> click on the name of the package, it gives you a drop down box
<Hobbsee> hey ivoks
<pirast> lol hobbsee.. via the malone mail interface i can still change priorities
<Hobbsee> pirast: true that
<andresmujica> ohh yes!! i've found it!  thanks.
<andresmujica> part of the triaging could be to assign someone to the bug?
<andresmujica> i mean the responsible of the bug?
<andresmujica> if yes, how can i know who's in charge for a specific package?
<Hobbsee> andresmujica: if it's filed under the correct source package, the person usulaly sees it anyway
<Hobbsee> you dont need to try to assign bugs, per se
<andresmujica> ahh ok.
<dholbach> you can try to search launchpad.net/people for a fitting team
<dholbach> or look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Teams
<andresmujica> if the bug has a patch, can i marked it somehow?
<dholbach> if it has a patch, it's already marked as 'has patch'
<andresmujica> ok..
<andresmujica> if a bug is duplicated it can be confirmed, right? or should i reproduce it so i can double confirmed it?
* dholbach adds some teams to http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Teams and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Teams
<dholbach> andresmujica: both is good
<dholbach> andresmujica: if you can confirm a bug yourself you might even be able to add more information to it
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66417 in linux-source-2.6.15 (main) "Synaptics Touchpad's scroll not working out of the box" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66417
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66418 in dvd-slideshow (multiverse) "re-instal" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66418
<andresmujica> yeap, that's right, but some bugs with some specific hardware cannot be easily reproduced, so if i find duplicate for those, it can be confirmed...
<dholbach> Sure
* dholbach hugs andresmujica
<dholbach> good work!
<alexfittyfives> Hi, I'm triaging my first bug - https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/banshee/+bug/64460 - it's pretty trivial but I can recreate it. Could someone have a look to see if it's alright to confirm?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 64460 in banshee "Banshee volume setting override after "resource not found" error in Edgy" [Undecided,Needs info] 
<pirast> alexfittyfives, should be alright to confirm..
<pirast> alexfittyfives, the reason why it was set to "needs info" was this question: Which version of Ubuntu are you using? Also which version of Banshee is it?
<pirast> and the info was provided
<pirast> so it's alright if you can reproduce it
<alexfittyfives> thanks pirast - should I also confirm the bug upstream in gnome bugzilla and then link to it in malone?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66419 in vmware-player-kernel-2.6.15 (multiverse) "VMWare kernel modules older than the kernel" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66419
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66420 in ubuntu-meta (main) "Cannot get to console in edgy on a macbook pro" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66420
<pirast> alexfittyfives, yeah..
<pirast> alexfittyfives, you can also link the bug at gnome in launchpad easily..
<pirast> alexfittyfives, just click on "Also Affects Upstream" in launchpad, make a tick at "Link to a bug in another bug tracker:", select GNOME Bug tracker and type in the number of the bug..
<pirast> in this case 360195
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66421 in python-cjkcodecs (universe) "removal request" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66421
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66423 in module-init-tools (main) "Blacklisted modules spam syslogs" [Wishlist,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66423
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66424 in elementtree (main) "sync request" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66424
<alexfittyfives> thanks Pirast - just one more question though, when I click on "also affects upstream", the request fix in a product page defaults to "ltsp" as the product name rather than banshee - why does it do that? Should I change it to banshee or am I missing something?
<pirast> alexfittyfives change it to banshee..i do not know why it did that..
<alexfittyfives> ok will do, thanks again
<pirast> alexfittyfives, i set ltsp to rejected because it was wrong, banshee (upstream) looks good :-)
<alexfittyfives> ok thanks for that
<pirast> what shall we do with the mozilla-locale-* packages? they have unmet dependencies..
<pirast> and debians newer one do not have the right dependencies, either..
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66425 in python-goopy (universe) "sync request" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66425
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66427 in Ubuntu "Missing keyutils package" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66427
<carthik> Hi all.
<gnomefreak> can anyone tell me what this last message is? https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-ati/+bug/64585
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 64585 in xserver-xorg-video-ati "Ati X800 GTO doesn't work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<gnomefreak> im seeing a bunch of them
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66428 in mysql-dfsg (main) "Incorrect man page for mysql_secure_installation" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66428
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66429 in Ubuntu "Usb bluetooth doesn't work in edgy eft" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66429
<carthik> What would be the right package for a USB mouse issue? Like Bug #37929
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 37929 in Ubuntu "Logitech mouse goes crazy" [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/37929
<carthik> gnomefreak, the messages must be from duplicates of the same bug?
<gnomefreak> carthik: i guess i dont know
<carthik> I think it means that the problem is that the wrong driver is being used by some folks, auto-detection must have failed or similar
<gnomefreak> i have about 17 of them in my inbox (deleted them)
<carthik> gnomefreak, yeah, I got them too :)
<carthik> I wonder if there is a separate package for usb mouse issues? Or are these just generic kernel bugs?
<carthik> some bugs don't have a package they belong to - poor bas****s
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66433 in bluez-utils (main) "Sending files to my Nokia doesn't work in Kubuntu Edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66433
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66431 in Ubuntu "removal request" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66431
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66432 in openoffice.org (main) "print defaults are annoying" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66432
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66430 in debian-installer (main) "installer crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66430
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66434 in emacs-meta (universe) "emacs opens specified file behind *scratch*" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66434
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66435 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "NVIDIA m1697 sata boot problem " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66435
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66436 in usplash (main) "Screen init failed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66436
<carthik> Where do laptop sleep/suspend/hibernate issues belong? (What package)?
<dholbach> HA! we have more 'bugsquad' members now than 'ubuntumembers'! :-)
<dholbach> carthik: can be the kernel, can be other things :(
<dholbach> carthik: you can subscribe the kernel team to it and ask for their advice
<carthik> dholbach, There is a ubuntu-laptop team, though I am not sure what their purpose is, generally speaking.
<dholbach> you can try them too
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66437 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "trouble with ide-devices" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66437
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66438 in cherokee (universe) "Crash on amd64 when using https" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66438
<carthik> dholbach, I will start subscribing both, until I get admonished :)
<dholbach> hehe :-)
<carthik> dholbach, also, for https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/40106 -- do I ask him to file separate bugs for the disobedient apps, or keep it as a bug (what would the package be then?)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 40106 in Ubuntu "Many apps don't respect gtk-button-images setting" [Medium,Unconfirmed] 
<carthik> http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=302883 is a sample GNOME bt bug for the same issue (for gnumeric)
<Ubugtu> Gnome bug 302883 in GUI "Some buttons don't respect gtk-button-images = 0" [Minor,New] 
<dholbach> carthik: different bugs
<dholbach> it's too hard to follow up on them
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66439 in update-notifier (main) "notifier is not shown anymore" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66439
<carthik> dholbach. Thank you very much. I will do the filing then, just to make things easier.
<dholbach> carthik: thank YOU!
<carthik> anytime, chief!
<dholbach> hehe :)
<dholbach> I think I read ~700 bug mails today
* dholbach does a break
<carthik> brb
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66440 in Ubuntu "bnx2 network driver not present on edgy AMD64 CD" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66440
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66441 in last-exit (universe) "No icon for last-exit in menu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66441
<carthik> I added a line "gtk-button-images=0" to my ~/.gtkrc-2.0 file. Do I need to logout and login for this to take effect?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66442 in kdebase (main) "No keyboard layouts available in settings after upgrade to kde 3.5.5" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66442
<seb128> carthik: no, though you might need to restart the app to notice the difference
<carthik> seb128, restarting the computer doesn't seem to make it take effect. Filed a bug just now: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/gtk+2.0/+bug/66444
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 66444 in gtk+2.0 "option in ~/.gtkrc-2.0 ignored" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66443 in soundconverter (universe) "creates extra subdirectory when processing a folder" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66443
<carthik> uploaded my .gtkrc-2.0 file too.
<dholbach>  wb seb128!
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66444 in gtk+2.0 (main) "option in ~/.gtkrc-2.0 ignored" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66444
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66445 in d4x (universe) "d4x crashes and closes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66445
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66446 in kdebase (main) "google search box in about:konqueror does not work as expected." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66446
<giskard> hi seb128 :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66447 in glom (universe) "UVF: glom 1.1.6 -> 1.1.7" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66447
<carthik> Turns out the "theme prefs" dialog ignores the option to have no icons in buttons. Changed my bug report - thank you.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66449 in kopete (main) "Kopete has several problems with "buddies" in Edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66449
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66450 in Ubuntu "eciadsl not work with ubuntu edgy eft kernel" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66450
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66451 in evolution-exchange (main) "evolution mail should sort mail with actual date value instead of displayed day string" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66451
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66452 in gaphor (universe) "Dependancy problems" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66452
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66448 in Ubuntu "Bad volume control config when Sound Blaster Live 24-bit is used" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66448
<shwag_> Not sure who I need to talk to about this. Edgy doesnt support my ethernet nor my wireless drivers on my dell laptop, but they both work fine on dapper.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66453 in iptables (main) "iptables -p icmp problem" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66453
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66454 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "Dell Inspiron 9400 network support lost" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66454
<dholbach> good night
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66455 in Ubuntu "edgy 6.10 beta logitech wireless usb desktop 510 does not work at all" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66455
<carthik> If Ubuntu can't auto-detect a monitor's highest resolution - is that a bug?
<carthik> if yes, then under what package should it be?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66456 in rhythmbox (main) "Rhythmbox window title is not being refreshed when listening to radio" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66456
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66457 in language-pack-de (main) ""reboot required" notification box too big" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66457
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66459 in Ubuntu "USB Flash disc causes problems during Ubuntu install" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66459
<pirast> night
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66458 in libdv (main) "dvconnect is not working" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66458
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66461 in gnome-panel (main) "edgy: places->network servers error" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66461
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66462 in ubiquity (main) "Got to 53% of installing files after partitioning hard disk automatically" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66462
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66463 in ubiquity (main) "Got to 53% of installing files after partitioning hard disk automatically" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66463
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66464 in nautilus (main) "Location bar no longer shows up [edgy] " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66464
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66465 in Ubuntu "what do we do with disk management in ubuntu?" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66465
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66466 in openoffice.org (main) "A problem with the utility /usr/lib/openoffice/sdk/linux/bin/regcomp" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66466
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66467 in gnunet (universe) "Missing dependencies" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66467
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66468 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "kernel OOPS on resume from suspend" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66468
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66470 in gfxboot-theme-ubuntu (main) "Unclear strings using "disk"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66470
<carthik> later, folks.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66471 in sun-java5 (multiverse) "Circular dep -bin and -jre" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66471
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66472 in Ubuntu "Help button in the "About me" program" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66472
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66473 in gdesklets-data (universe) "Unable to position Taskbar type Desklets (Infodomestics specifically, others fail also)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66473
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66474 in tetex-bin (main) "dvipdfm segfaults every time" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66474
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66475 in idjc (universe) "Dependency problem" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66475
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66476 in xserver-xorg-video-ati (main) "ATI x700" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66476
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66477 in hal (main) "hal (through guidance-power-manager) considers laptop lid always closed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66477
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66478 in firefox (main) "Crash when viewing flash sites" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66478
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66479 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "Kernel panic on live CD boot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66479
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66481 in Ubuntu "Atheros WLAN (MadWifi) poor signal strength " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66481
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66482 in totem (main) "[edgy]  Totem hangs with external subtitle files" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66482
#ubuntu-bugs 2006-10-17
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66483 in Ubuntu "Sound (OGG) in certain applications crackles & snaps" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66483
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66484 in Ubuntu "Edgy and Dapper: I get a rasta-colored screen after resuming from Suspend" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66484
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66489 in gnome-system-monitor (main) "When changing "nice" values for processes, user is asked for "root" password, which doesn't exist by default in Ubuntu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66489
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66491 in mpdscribble (universe) "mpdscribble does not launch at boot time in edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66491
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66493 in firefox (main) "crash trying to log-on to remote data server" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66493
<bddebian> Boo
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66487 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17 (restricted) "Buffer overflow in NVIDIA driver allows specially designed webpages, etc. to execute code as root" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66487
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66492 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17 (restricted) "Buffer Overflow in NVIDIA Binary Graphics Driver For Linux" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66492
<zul> *sigh* duplicates are fun
<_ion> Huh, what do webpages have to do with a vulnerability in a video card driver?
<Riddell> zul: get webpage to display evil images
<zul> heh..
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66494 in ndiswrapper (main) "system freezes when entering certain code related to ndiswrapper" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66494
<neutrinomass> Riddell: DoS attack from what I read ....
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66496 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "kernel losing interrrupts from secondary video card" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66496
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66497 in Ubuntu "Ubuntu sparc fails to install on Ultra10 Elite 3d workstation" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66497
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66498 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "ndiswrapper doesn't work with some amd64 drivers (patch attached)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66498
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66499 in gnucash (universe) "Installation did not add gnucash to gnome menu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66499
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66500 in xorg (main) "Bug on amd64 makes X server unusable in Edgy (CRITICAL)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66500
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66501 in amarok (main) "Trying to import music collection and the collection scanner crashes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66501
<carthik> Burgundavia/Burgwork, I've dispatched the bounced emails I've got so far - thank you.
<ajmitch> carthik: my inbox is flooded by bug changes you've done :)
<carthik> ajmitch, I found a bunch of old "Ubuntu" bugs, was sifting through them, bottom-up
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66502 in gnomebaker (universe) "write to wrong drive" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66502
<ajmitch> good work
<carthik> thanks :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66503 in debianutils (main) "logrotate runned by run-part becomes zombie" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66503
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66504 in xinit (main) "changelog not available for xinit" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66504
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66505 in ubiquity (main) "installer crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66505
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66506 in shadow (main) "FTBFS in edgy [shadow] " [High,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66506
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66507 in gnunet (universe) "[DEBDIFF]  gnunet: merge new debian version" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66507
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66508 in meta-kde (main) "wish (KDE): right-click ISO file, choose to mount it" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66508
<carthik> good night
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66509 in solfege (universe) "Solfege has a runtime dependency on timidity not in the apt package" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66509
<Kagou> morning
<kkubasik> anyone have a eta on launchpad?
<dholbach> good morning
<Hobbsee> hey dholbach!
<dholbach> heya Hobbsee
<dholbach> Wednesday = HUG DAY!
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-bugs:dholbach] : Ubuntu BugSquad | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad | https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bugs | Documentation: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs |If you have been triaging bugs for a while, please apply to https://launchpad.net/people/ubuntu-qa/ - http://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-bugsquad | HUG DAY on Wednesday!
<Hobbsee> it's not wednesday yet :P
<dholbach> no, not yet :)
<dholbach> sfllaw: HUG DAY HUG DAY HUGDAY! :-)
<cypher1_> arghh launchpad is down for maintanance
<cypher1_> dholbach, hi!!
<Hobbsee> dholbach: that's it, we catn fix any bugs :P
<dholbach> hey cypher1_, how's it going?
<dholbach> Hobbsee: pfffft :)
<cypher1_> dholbach, going fine :) trying my hand on triaging defect
<cypher1_> dholbach, how is it at your end ?
<Hobbsee> dholbach: *g*
<dholbach> cypher1_: fine too, thanks - just tooo many bug mails :)
<Hobbsee> oh yeah, bugmail.
<Hobbsee> i guess i can fix bugs
<cypher1_> :)
<Hobbsee> dholbach: :(
<cypher1_> i want to fix bugs
* Hobbsee has realised she can fix bugs now.
<cypher1_> :)
<kkubasik> anyone know how/when/where etc launchpad will be back?
<kkubasik> I wanna hug
<dholbach> kkubasik: a few minutes
<TheMuso> c
<dholbach> sfllaw: HUG DAY HUG DAY HUG DAY!!! :-)))))
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66510 in clamav (universe) "Security vulnerability in ClamAV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66510
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66511 in python-xlib (universe) "xlib is not installed on python path" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66511
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66512 in firefox (main) "Firefox 2 crashes on program close with 6.10 beta" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66512
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66513 in supybot (universe) "UVF: [Sync Request]  supybot (0.83.2-1) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66513
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66514 in update-manager (main) "Package ubuntu-desktop has broken dep on xorg" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66514
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66516 in acpi-support (main) "[Regression]  Suspend to ram doesn't work anymore on Toshiba Portege M200" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66516
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66517 in mail-notification (universe) "mail-notification-evolution should wait for evolution to filter messages" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66517
<crimsun> bug 42919
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 42919 in linux-source-2.6.17 "Only weak sound thrue jack, speakers no sound" [Undecided,Fix committed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/42919
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66519 in openoffice.org (main) "form and queries wizard (Oo Base) don't work" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66519
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66518 in gksu (main) "[Edgy]  "Starting administrative application" is still present after application's window appears" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66518
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66521 in smart (universe) "FreezeException for smartpm" [Undecided,Fix released]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66521
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66522 in Ubuntu "Openoffice can`t open files with cyrillic names" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66522
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66525 in bash (main) "bashrc running slowly due to $(groups)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66525
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66526 in thoggen (universe) "Please update Thoggen to version 0.6.0" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66526
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66527 in Ubuntu "Saphire Radeon 9500 (non pro), constant lockups" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66527
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66530 in gossip (universe) "UVF: gossip 0.17 -> 0.18" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66530
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66531 in ubiquity (main) "time selector sets hardware clock to UTC even if it defaults to UTC=no later" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66531
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66533 in debian-installer (main) "keyboard detection loops" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66533
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66532 in debian-installer (main) "selected German in gfxboot, got English installer" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66532
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66534 in kdeutils (main) "Ark does not process archives containing files with cyrillic names" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66534
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66535 in spamassassin (universe) "process only uses one cpu on duocore system" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66535
<Hobbsee> dholbach: what to do about the spanassassin bug?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66537 in kino (universe) "kinoplus 0.3.5-3 breaks kino 0.9" [Unknown,Unknown]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66537
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66538 in wine (universe) "wine crashes installing firefox" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66538
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66539 in bash (main) "Please, change bash option "HISTCONTROL" to "ignoreboth" to get rid of mc subshell commands in .bash_history!" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66539
<dholbach> Hobbsee:  I'd close it and suggest to take it upstream
<dholbach> that's a pure upstream bug
<Hobbsee> dholbach: that's what i thought
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66541 in totem (main) "crash on exit" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66541
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66543 in openoffice.org2-amd64 (main) "OO.o does not support Gnome-VFS" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66543
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66544 in hotkey-setup (main) "WWW key doesn't work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66544
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66546 in Ubuntu "Kubuntu Desktop CD doesn't boot for Intel Q965 chipsets" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66546
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66547 in Ubuntu "lockup when running glxgears" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66547
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66545 in Ubuntu "pnp: Failed to activate device during Hibernate" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66545
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66550 in language-support-yo (main) "Yoruba language not shown in gdm menu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66550
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66548 in firefox (main) "Crash when logging in ebay" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66548
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66549 in acpi-support (main) "Closing lid make X die and restart on Dell C600" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66549
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66551 in openoffice.org (main) "Application names should be in the standard.dic in OpenOffice" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66551
<pirast> seb128, the problem in bug 66456 is not that it does not play again.. it's that the window title of rhythmbox says "paused"
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 66456 in rhythmbox "Rhythmbox window title is not being refreshed when listening to radio" [Low,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66456
<seb128> pirast: I understood that, it just never pause in my case
<seb128> it stops and play again
<pirast> seb128, sorry, then i mean it stops then..
<pirast> but this is ok...
<seb128> I've no case where it write "pause" to the title
<pirast> mhm---
<pirast> seb128, wait, ill make a video with istanbul
<seb128> pirast: don't you have an example of URI?
<seb128> it's probably depending on the radio you use
<pirast> seb128, that may be also, its http://www.smgradio.com/core/audio/ogg/live.pls?service=vcbb
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66553 in firefox (main) "Backspace is not linked to "Back" page navigation" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66553
<seb128> pirast: I don't get the issue with it
<seb128> title is http://www.smgradio.com/core/audio/ogg/live.pls?service=vcbb
<seb128> I click on play button
<pirast> yeah so that the radio plays...
<seb128> title is "Not playing"
<seb128> Clicking again the title is back to http://www.smgradio.com/core/audio/ogg/live.pls?service=vcbb
<pirast> okay.
<pirast> so you can hear the radio now?
<seb128> yeah, I can play it
<pirast> now you press the play button so that the radio playback interrupts..
<pirast> and then you press the play button again so that it continues
<pirast> but now the rhythmbox window title says blabla (Paused) or something like that
<seb128> <seb128> title is "Not playing"
<seb128>  Clicking again the title is back to http://www.smgradio.com/core/audio/ogg/live.pls?service=vcbb
<seb128> when I press the play button while playing it stops playing and title is "Not playing"
<seb128> nothing with "pause"
<seb128> I had a behaviour similar to what you describe on dapper I think
<seb128> are you sure you use 0.9.6?
<pirast> yeah: 0.9.6-0ubuntu4
<pirast> ill try to reproduce it at an other install..
<seb128> are you sure you don't have a custom install to /usr/local or something? about dialog says 0.9.6?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66556 in orbit2 (main) "Non-local IPv4 communication disabled" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66556
<pirast> yeah.. but wait ill look at my laptop
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66554 in ubuntu-meta (main) "Does not load properly on HP V6102AU" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66554
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66558 in powernowd (main) "CPU wrongly recognized - regular 1s freezes - Dell C600" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66558
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66555 in kdebase (main) "Wallpaper mismatch at Kubuntu login screen (kdm)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66555
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66560 in orbit2 (main) "--onlytop does not work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66560
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66561 in kdebindings (main) "FTBFS in edgy [kdebindings] " [High,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66561
<pirast-laptop> seb128, i can reproduce it here..
<pirast-laptop> with every station
<seb128> when it's playing and you click on the play button
<seb128> does it change the title to "Not playing"?
<pirast-laptop> seb128, no...
<pirast-laptop> but when I press play again
<seb128> hum, k, it does for me, wondering why
<pirast-laptop> waiit :-)
<bddebian> Boo
<ogra> bee
<bddebian> ;-)
<seb128> (15:51:58) [0x63a690]  [rb_shell_player_cmd_play]  rb-shell-player.c:1809: play!
<seb128> (15:51:58) [0x63a690]  [rb_shell_player_playpause]  rb-shell-player.c:1826: doing playpause
<seb128> (15:51:58) [0x63a690]  [rb_shell_player_playpause]  rb-shell-player.c:1842: setting playing source to NULL
<seb128> (15:51:58) [0x63a690]  [rb_shell_player_set_playing_source_internal]  rb-shell-player.c:2455: setting playing source to (nil)
<seb128> (15:51:58) [0x63a690]  [rb_shell_player_set_playing_source_internal]  rb-shell-player.c:2478: source is already playing, stopping it
<seb128> (15:51:58) [0x63a690]  [rb_shell_player_stop]  rb-shell-player.c:2528: stopping
<seb128> (15:51:58) [0x63a690]  [rb_shell_player_sync_with_source]  rb-shell-player.c:2323: playing source: (nil), active entry: (nil)
<seb128> (15:51:58) [0x63a690]  [rb_shell_set_window_title]  rb-shell.c:2039: clearing title
<seb128> 
<seb128> it does that when I press the play button
<pirast-laptop> seb128, how can i get this output?
<seb128> rhythmbox -d
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66563 in ubiquity (main) "crash whil install@ 83%" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66563
<pirast-laptop> seb128, nothing interested excepting seb128, yeah then it pauses correctly. and everything is fine
<pirast-laptop> lol sorry
<seb128> about?
<pirast-laptop> wrong quote
<seb128> ah :)
<pirast-laptop> Did not get playing entry : return -1 as length
<seb128> I've that too
<seb128> you don't have the "setting playing source to NULL"?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66564 in mythplugins (multiverse) "Mythweb doesn't set permissions correctly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66564
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66565 in kde-guidance (main) "[Edgy]  Please, don't include it in next stable release" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66565
<pirast-laptop> seb128, what shall we do? i could provide you with a video.. then we know that we are exactly doing the same
<seb128> no, just reopen the bug saying you get it with ... and give an URL
<seb128> somebody having the issue can forward it upstream
<seb128> I'll try with an another user
<pirast-laptop> as
<pirast-laptop> seb128, ok
<pirast-laptop> sorry typo.. laptop keyboard is bad
<pirast-laptop> thanks
<pirast> seb128, lol the video that i made is bad.. something was wrong when making it.. i'd suggest to reject the bug or to just leave it open
<pirast> the steps to reproduce are actually very easy..
<seb128> http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=338819 was about that
<Ubugtu> Gnome bug 338819 in Internet Radio ""(Paused)" remain in the window title while playing stream" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] 
<seb128> it's supposed to be fixed though
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66566 in firefox (main) "Inconsistent shortcuts for new tab" [Unknown,Unknown]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66566
<pirast> seb128, when i double click on a radio, the title says "paused", too btw...
<pirast> when I stop the playback by pressing "play" the rhythmbox window title is "Music-Player"
<pirast> when i press "play", the title says paused again
<pirast> ill write it down in the gnome bug report
<seb128> oh
<seb128> you are speaking about the window title!
<pirast> seb128, YEAH! :-)
<seb128> not the song title written to bold font under the menu
<pirast> no :-)
<seb128> k, I get the bug too
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66568 in freeradius (universe) "Freeradius init script fails" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66568
<seb128> that's why screenshots really make it easier :p
<pirast> seb128, great :-) no need to make a video :-)
<pirast> pfff :-D
<seb128> I was looking to the bold font title
<pirast> ok
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66569 in beagle (main) "Beagle/Kerry doesn't index PDF or CHM files" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66569
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66520 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17 (restricted) "X crashes on visiting a certain webpage in Firefox" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66520
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66571 in coreutils (main) ""cat -v" does not work as expected on /proc files" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66571
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66573 in kdebase (main) "nspluginviewer hangs up whole X server" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66573
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66574 in synaptic (main) "Does not honour gtk-button-images=0 setting in .gtkrc-2.0" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66574
<jonh_wendell> seb128, are you there?
<seb128> jonh_wendell: yep
<jonh_wendell> can you look bug 66571? It does not happen in dapper
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 66571 in coreutils ""cat -v" does not work as expected on /proc files" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66571
<jonh_wendell> seb128, i confirm it in my edgy
<seb128> jonh_wendell: same on my box, mark it as confirmed
<jonh_wendell> seb128, and leave it unassigned?
<seb128> yep
<seb128> I doubt anybody will work on that soon to be honest
<seb128> I'm not even sure that's a coreutils issue or if /proc interface changed or something
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66577 in cryptsetup (universe) "cryptdisks-early and crypdisks scripts don't wait for password" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66577
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66578 in icecc (universe) "upgrade to 0.7.14" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66578
<jonh_wendell> seb128, in Milestone field, should i choose 6.10 beta?
<seb128> no
<seb128> Milestone is "has to be fixed for"
<seb128> and that's not near of a beta blocker
<jonh_wendell> ok
<seb128> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=370583
<Ubugtu> Debian bug 370583 in coreutils "cat -vte /proc/self/cmdline" [Minor,Closed] 
<seb128> it's fixed upstream apparently
<seb128> I'm updating the bug according to that
<jonh_wendell> ok
<seb128> thank you for pointing it :)
<jonh_wendell> :)
<seb128> bug updated
<carthik> I found a bunch of "does not honor gtk-button-images=0" bugs. I am reporting them only at bugs.gnome.org. Is this okay? Also, there are several "preferences" windows that don't honor this setting. Should I continue filing separate bugs for each? The bugs I filed are at http://tinyurl.com/y8pb2h (a bugs.gnome.org url) under control-center. Thank you.
<jonh_wendell> seb128, in this case, edgy will be release with this bug? Will the normal users have to wait six months to see the correction?
<seb128> sort of
<seb128> carthik: I was going to ping you about that when I noticed the synaptic one but you were not on IRC
<seb128> carthik: please do :)
<seb128> carthik: yes, one for every component is fine
<carthik> seb128, so it is okay if I don't file in launchpad.net right? For synaptic, I filed at launchpad since I couldn't find synaptic at gnome.org
<seb128> please don't file them at launchpad
<seb128> that's something we will work on
<seb128> it's too low priority we have lot to do before reaching that :)
<seb128> that's *not* something
<seb128> upstream is enough
<carthik> thank you, seb128.
<seb128> usually the reason is that app use a custom button rather than a stock one
<seb128> no
<seb128> thank you for working on bugs, even if we prefer haver them closed than new extra ones :p
<carthik> seb128, would you know where synaptic's "upstream" BT is? and thanks for the answers
<seb128> launchpad is good enough
<seb128> mvo is upstream
<carthik> cool. thanks.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66579 in firefox (main) "folder operations clear name entry in Save As dialouge" [Unknown,Unknown]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66579
<mvo> carthik: lp is fine for synaptic
* seb128 hugs carthik mvo
* mvo hugs seb128
* carthik hugs everyone a day in advance 
<seb128> carthik: your synaptic bug seems to be incorrect, cf comment
<carthik> seb128, I just added a screenshot after checking for user=1d10t error
<seb128> right, I just looked the main dialog
<seb128> I'm wondering what is the interest of the non-icon mode
<seb128> looks like many bugs to open and extra load for detail :)
<seb128> you use it for a performance reason?
<seb128> I would have though it's useful for embedded systems or things like that
<seb128> not that every single desktop app should made efforts to respect that
<carthik> seb128, if you are interested: http://linuxart.com/log/archives/2005/09/15/on-creating-an-icon-monster/ -> commentary, with some links - seems like a usability initiative of some sort.
<carthik> I have to stop doing those - will get back later if the required - you're right about that being low priority.
<seb128> I agree icons should not be used everywhere
<seb128> but some icons makes much easier to spot actions
<seb128> visual hint is good :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66581 in ubuntu-docs (main) "en_GB translation of default home page linked to en_US" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66581
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66582 in amarok (main) "Amarok: only /media/ and /home/ allowed for collection" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66582
<carthik> later, folks.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66584 in ubiquity (main) "Installer crashed - no space left on device" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66584
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66585 in Ubuntu "mount function not implemented when booting live-cd" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66585
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66542 in Ubuntu "Can't send e-mail" [Undecided,Rejected]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66542
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66587 in ubiquity (main) "Installer Crash at 83% Configuring System Locales... Various Times." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66587
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66588 in k9copy (universe) "k9copy-ubuntu upgrade requested" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66588
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66589 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "[edgy]  Restart takes much too long" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66589
<seb128> "** Tags added: evolution
<seb128> --
<seb128> Better spam filtering for evolution
<seb128> https://launchpad.net/bugs/9870"
<seb128> 
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 9870 in evolution "Better spam filtering for evolution" [High,Confirmed] 
<seb128> what an useful change
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66591 in sysvinit (main) "checkroot.sh for reiserfs fails" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66591
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66592 in update-manager (main) "Bad use of dist-upgrade" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66592
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66590 in koffice (main) "Serious data loss in kspread-1.5.0-0ubuntu9" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66590
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66593 in gnome-applets (main) "volume-applet icon gets resized by Tango and Tangerine icon-themes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66593
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66594 in Ubuntu "wireless network edgy ppc beta not working" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66594
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66595 in rhythmbox (main) "crash on startup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66595
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66596 in ubiquity (main) "instaler crashed few times" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66596
<cypher1_> what is hug day ?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66597 in nautilus (main) "EDGY nautilus crash when GNOME starts" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66597
<pirast> cypher1_, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66598 in dosemu (multiverse) "dosemu crashes on startup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66598
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66599 in initramfs-tools (main) "conffile question during upgrade" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66599
<roshan_s> fabbione: I hope you don't mind if I draw your attention to Ubuntu bug 65763 in Xorg. I've attached a simple one-line non-intrusive fix to dexconf. I would be very grateful if you could include it in Xorg before Edgy is released.
<fabbione> roshan_s: i am not Xorg maintainer
<fabbione> and we are super deep freeze
<fabbione> bug #65763
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 65763 in xorg "X configuration fails with NFS root (simple fix)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65763
<roshan_s> fabbione: I'm sorry, you were listed as a member of the X-Swat team on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay. And this is after all, a bugfix
<fabbione> roshan_s: you need to see who uploaded it last
<fabbione> roshan_s: yes i am still a memeber but i didn't touch it in a long time while other people did
<fabbione> it's matter of being sensible
<roshan_s> fabbione: Yes, I see. I'll try to contact rodarvus. Is that alright? The last few changes were made by cjwatson, Kees Cook, Martin Pitt, and yourself
<fabbione> yeah one of them should do
<roshan_s> fabbione: Thank you.
<fabbione> np
<keescook> wild.  why does dexconf use explicit fd numbers for that redirection?
<roshan_s> I'm not really sure. But it seemed a good idea to close the last fd
<keescook> yeah, totally.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66600 in nautilus (main) "Crash on opening audio CD" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66600
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66601 in firefox (main) "Crash when working on KRDC" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66601
<roshan_s> keescook: Does that mean my patch is acceptable, at least until somebody figures out why it uses explicit fd's?
<keescook> roshan_s: patch looks good (i moved it slightly higher in the script, though).  I'll see if I can get it into edgy.
<roshan_s> keescook: Thank you very much :-)
<keescook> roshan_s: you're welcome.  :)
<pirast> night
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66602 in seahorse (universe) "Seahorse Crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66602
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66603 in Ubuntu "[Edgy]  Network connection is faster with live cd, slower with installed system" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66603
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66604 in Ubuntu "combination of i810 based graphics card and wxga resolution does not work (possible solution included)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66604
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66605 in Ubuntu "Links outside Konqueror open a new instance and not a new tab" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66605
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66606 in tomboy (main) "Tomboy has no icon on KDE systray (Edgy)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66606
<jonh_wendell> seb128, can you look bug 66439? My english is not so good, i didn't understand last comment. Is the guy furious with me?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 66439 in update-notifier "notifier is not shown anymore" [Undecided,Rejected]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66439
<seb128> jonh_wendell: looking
<mvo> jonh_wendell: no, I don't think so. it looks like he is just unhappy with his machine/install
<mvo> jonh_wendell: thanks a lot for the diagnosis of this btw!
<jonh_wendell> mvo, :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66608 in ubiquity (main) "Failed installation" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66608
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66609 in Ubuntu "Broken DVD disc leaves system unusable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66609
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66610 in Ubuntu "self installed eclipse does not stop sunvm on quit" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66610
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66612 in cupsys (main) "100% CPU when disk is full" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66612
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66613 in ndiswrapper-modules-i386 (universe) "Error loading module" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66613
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66611 in Ubuntu "icon of application crash in the notification area - copyrighted?" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66611
<seb128> jonh_wendell: sorry, was busy with something else and it took some time
<seb128> jonh_wendell: what mvo said, nothing against you, good work :)
<jonh_wendell> seb128, thanks
<seb128> thank *you*
* mvo hugs jonh_wendell (even if its not hug day)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66615 in daemontools-installer (multiverse) "upstart breaks inittab" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66615
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66614 in debian-installer (main) "edubuntu cd md5sum check won't reboot and keeps looping" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66614
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66617 in slab (universe) "recently used applications doesn't work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66617
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66618 in Ubuntu "When I unlocked screan saver crach some handler" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66618
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66616 in xfce-mcs-manager (main) "Nautilus is stealing Xfce's desktop" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66616
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66619 in Ubuntu "K3b Version: 0.12.14" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66619
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66621 in dpkg (main) "update-alternatives doesn't update java plugin" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66621
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66620 in kaffeine (main) "Kaffeine DVB stopped working in latest edgy " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66620
<wastrel> hi folks, i just upgraded dapper -> edgy, and got some errors on the dist-upgrade.  should i post these somewhere for the devs?
<Adri2000> pastebin them
<wastrel> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27132/
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66623 in ruby-gnome2 (universe) "warning: GRClosure invoking callback: already destroyed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66623
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66624 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "cpu rescaled" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66624
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66625 in linux-meta (main) "Realtime performance 2.6.17-10-386 yields XRUN's" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66625
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66626 in slab (universe) "include trash in places" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66626
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66627 in xfdesktop4 (main) "unpredictable closing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66627
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66629 in linux-meta (main) "Dapper wants to "spin up" my USB flash drive" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66629
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66630 in evolution-exchange (main) "Evolution-Exchange" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66630
#ubuntu-bugs 2006-10-18
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66632 in Ubuntu "Ubuntu 6.10 Desktop for i386 installation crashes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66632
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66634 in openoffice.org (main) "OpenOffice thinks gnome is metacity" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66634
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66636 in clamav (universe) "Clam AV dependencies installed in wrong order" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66636
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66637 in sysvinit (main) "swap not being mounted on boot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66637
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66635 in mythtv (multiverse) "Merge more changes from debian multimedia before edgy release" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66635
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66638 in arla (universe) "removal request" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66638
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66640 in meta-kde (main) "missing the rest of the filesystem from file dialog" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66640
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66607 in usplash (main) "No usplash at all" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66607
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66643 in firestarter (universe) "firestarter icon in the notification area is not resized to fit below 24 pixels" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66643
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66644 in Ubuntu "[edgy] High CPU usage, not by an aplication" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66644
<Kamion> if anyone shows up wanting to go through and "clean up" the statuses of duplicate bugs, please, please can you guys tell them to do something more productive instead?
<Kamion> my bug mailbox is flooded by somebody who's obsessed with the false idea that duplicate bugs must all be Rejected
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66645 in mesa (main) "On 965G glxgears fails with DRM_I830_CMDBUFFER: -22" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66645
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66646 in Ubuntu "Tablet PC Pen input stopped working from dapper to edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66646
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66647 in firestarter (universe) "firestarter failing to start dhcp" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66647
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66648 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "kernel fails to REboot on apic error" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66648
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66649 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "MacBookPro 15" sound unsupported (hda-intel)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66649
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66651 in gnome-app-install (main) "app-install-data broken and unable to update" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66651
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66652 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "artifacts near the end of usplash boot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66652
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66654 in ubiquity (main) "installer crashed at 22% during file copying" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66654
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66655 in libapache-authnetldap-perl (universe) "incorrect references to Apache2::Const" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66655
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66657 in alsa-lib (main) "The pcm_multi plugin does not currently allow full duplex use of two or more soundcards simultaneously." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66657
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66658 in checkgmail (universe) "Checkgmail does not restore itself after hibernation, etc. properly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66658
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66659 in mythtv (multiverse) "mythtv-setup crashes when scanning ATSC channels" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66659
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66663 in gtkpod (universe) "becomes unresponsive after copying selected data to cif mount" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66663
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66662 in xen-3.0 (universe) "Xen 3.0.3 has been released" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66662
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66664 in xvidcap (multiverse) "xvidcap" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66664
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66665 in jokosher (universe) "program crashes when i play the audio after recording a few tracks" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66665
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66666 in totem (main) "totem-gstreamer should use bilinear filtering when scaling without Xv" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66666
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66667 in Ubuntu "Faulty installation - manual grub needed to boot (Edgy beta daily build 16 Oct)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66667
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66668 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "Incorrect CPU frequency reported in /proc/cpuinfo when overclocked" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66668
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66669 in Ubuntu "php4 mysql_connect gives bus error" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66669
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66670 in xorg (main) "No mouse at boot work 99 percent of the time after that...." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66670
<cypher1> i hope the hug is in real ;)
<cypher1> :D
<towsonu2003> hi
<Burgundavia> towsonu2003: mjg59 wanted to talk with you
<towsonu2003> Burgundavia: I don't see him/her here
<Burgundavia> towsonu2003: he is in -devel
<towsonu2003> Burgundavia: oh ok, I'll go there :)
<towsonu2003> I'm there ;)
<Burgundavia> towsonu2003: what timezone are you?
<towsonu2003> Burgundavia: eastern
<towsonu2003> Burgundavia: eastern american I mean
<Burgundavia> mjg59 is UK
<Burgundavia> yes, I am pacific
<towsonu2003> so I guess s/he's sleeping...
<towsonu2003> s/he can email me at towsonu2003 at gmail dot com
<towsonu2003> uhm, let me send that to his/her private
<towsonu2003> ok, done
<towsonu2003> Burgundiva: who's s/he and why does s/he wanna talk? I'm curious now...
<Burgundavia> mjg59 is the maintainer of acpi-support
<Burgundavia> in fact, matthew wrote it
<towsonu2003> Burgundiva: acpi-support -I think I know why s/he wanna talk. s/he already emailed me saying I shouldn't assign bugs to acpi-support unless the bug report mentioned acpi scripts
<towsonu2003> nice, I forgot that I had a question :)
<towsonu2003> what's happened to launchpad? I heard it might come back in 40 min. but don't know what's wrong with it.
<Burgundavia> towsonu2003: down for db work
<towsonu2003> thanks
<towsonu2003> see you later
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66674 in firestarter (universe) "--start-hidden not supported" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66674
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66675 in mesa-utils (main) "glxinfo crashed, running nvidia-glx and xinerama" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66675
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66676 in gparted (main) "No devices detected in gparted" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66676
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66677 in xen-source-2.6.17 (universe) "Xen crashes on Satellite Pro U200" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66677
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66678 in ubiquity (main) "ubuntu 6.06.1 i386 installer crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66678
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66680 in xfce4-cpu-freq-plugin (universe) "[edgy]  [wishlist]  change frequency in menu from docklet" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66680
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66679 in xfce4-cpu-freq-plugin (universe) "[edgy]  icon does not appear" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66679
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66681 in iptables (main) "icmp match error" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66681
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66682 in debian-installer (main) "syslog flooded" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66682
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66685 in debootstrap (main) "wrong free space check?" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66685
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66686 in vlc (universe) "[Edgy UVF exception request]  vlc_0.8.6-svn20061012.debian-1ubuntu1" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66686
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66687 in ubiquity (main) "[Edgy]  Apt configure is too long ..." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66687
<dholbach> good morning
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-bugs:dholbach] : Ubuntu BugSquad | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad | https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bugs | Documentation: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs |If you have been triaging bugs for a while, please apply to https://launchpad.net/people/ubuntu-qa/ - http://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-bugsquad | HAPPY HUG DAY!
<siretart> dholbach: what do you think about bug 62751 - shall we upload Scotts openvt patch?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 62751 in usplash "Upstart doesn't activate luks volumes in cryptsetup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62751
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66688 in pppoeconf (main) "[Edgy]  pppoeconf can not work in Edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66688
<dholbach> siretart: it looks good
<siretart> perhaps we should ask Keybuk before uploading?
<dholbach> *nod* probably the best
<siretart> I'm just preparing a new package, will attach the debdiff
<dholbach> cool
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66689 in dhcp3 (main) "dhcp3-server misuses debconf" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66689
<dholbach> sfllaw: any special 'theme' for todays' hug day?
<dholbach> hey yamal, hey bronson
<bronson> Hi dholbach.
<bronson> My laptop (Thinkpad t42p) hangs every time I try to suspend.  I couldn't find a related bug on launchpad.  I've got the kernel oops output.   File this one as a bug?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66690 in speedcrunch (main) "FTBFS in edgy, doesn't like qt4 environment?" [High,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66690
<dholbach> bronson: yes
<dholbach> attach the kernel oops output
<dholbach> http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.17/+filebug
<crimsun> bronson: be sure you're running the latest bios for the t42p.
<bronson> crimsun: hm, there's a good question.  Any way of checking without rebooting?
<crimsun> bronson: sudo dmidecode|grep Version
<crimsun> should be the first one, e.g., Version: 74ET62WW (2.07 )
<bronson> Version: 1RETDMWW (3.18 )
<crimsun> right, then you need to check the IBM/Lenovo site(s)
<crimsun> (mine is an X41-2527)
<bronson> Looks like they're up to 3.21.
<bronson> I'll give it a look.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66691 in libipoddevice (universe) "UVF exception: libipoddevice 0.5.0 -> 0.5.1" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66691
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66692 in openoffice.org (main) "Dappers OpenOffice.org's impress crashes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66692
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66693 in banshee (universe) "UVF exception: banshee 0.11.0 -> 0.11.1" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66693
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66695 in banshee-official-plugins (universe) "UVF exception: banshee-official-plugins 0.11.0 -> 0.11.1" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66695
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66694 in f-spot (main) "f-spot crashes when viewing SVG" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66694
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66696 in network-manager (main) "nm-applet does not give option to configure WPA" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66696
<bronson> Oh no...  I'm too late.    For linux-image .33: * Re-add ipw2200 quiesce patch.
<bronson> I'll have to upgrade and try with the new kernel before I can justify submitting a new bug.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66697 in Ubuntu "Netgear WG111T broken in Edgy beta "loadndiswrapper failed (59904);"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66697
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66698 in cohoba (universe) "Advanced settings tab not editable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66698
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66700 in eclipse (universe) "Eclipse refuses to load" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66700
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66701 in ksynaptics (universe) "Please sync ksynaptics (universe) from unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66701
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66702 in mysql-dfsg-5.0 (main) "mysql-server-5.0 5.0.24a-9 receives signal 4 on startup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66702
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66704 in gnome-power-manager (main) "Gnome power manager hangs at boot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66704
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66705 in alacarte (main) "Alacarte doesn't take anything into account or crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66705
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66703 in callgrind (universe) "callgrind uninstallable in edgy" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66703
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66707 in xen-source-2.6.16 (universe) "no --initrd build" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66707
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66708 in debian-installer (main) "Only restricted in sources.list (no main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66708
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66709 in xfdesktop (universe) "xfdesktop crash on Edgy Eft" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66709
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66710 in cdrtools (main) "cdrecord, power calibration area error -> timeout, fails to blank cd-rw" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66710
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66711 in hal (main) "Doesn't automount properly kodak cx7300" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66711
<rysiek|pl> hi guys
<rysiek|pl> asked this on #kubuntu (no ideas), asked that on #xorg (no answer O_o'), hence asking it here - after all it's the UbuntuBugDay, right? ;)
<rysiek|pl> my friend on Kubuntu Edgy is experiencing some strange issues with the XServer: X's crashed once and he's unable to log into KDE - everytime he tries X's crash. rebooting, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg doesn't help. whatismore, he has this in the .xsession-errors file: http://wklej.org/id/ecc5fa3986 any ideas?
<ogra> rysiek|pl, http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_contents.pl?word=%2Fusr%2Fbin%2Fdisplayconfig-restore&searchmode=searchfiles&case=insensitive&version=dapper&arch=i386
<ogra> file a bug
<rysiek|pl> ogra: sure, just wanted to double-check if it's not a Well Known Bug
<ogra> no idea
<ogra> i dont use KDE
<ogra> look in launchpad
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66713 in openoffice.org (main) "Openoffice 2.0.4 crashes randomly in Edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66713
<rysiek|pl> ogra: 'mkay, thx
<Riddell> rysiek|pl: file the bug on the kde-guidance package
<rysiek|pl> ok
<keplicz> Riddell: there's a bug described at https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kdebase/+bug/65858, do you think there's a chance to get the upstream fix included in Edgy?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 65858 in kdebase "windows flicker when using "focus follows mouse" policy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<Riddell> keplicz: may well be too late but I'll add it to my things to look at
<keplicz> thanks
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66714 in alsa-utils (main) "Wrong capture settings by default on hda-intel ICH7" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66714
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66715 in slime (multiverse) "SLIME does not start with clisp" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66715
<rysiek|pl> bugrep added.
<Adri2000> seb128: gaim 2 beta4 will probably be released today or in the next days, do you plan to upload it to edgy ?
<seb128> Adri2000: too late, edgy is frozen for a week already, only RC bug fixes are accepted, RC CD will be rolled tomorrow
<ogra> seb128, gaim2 ? werent we discussing that for dapper already ?
<Adri2000> seb128: ok
<ogra> they seem to developp quite slow :)
<Adri2000> ogra: in dapper there is 1.5.0 and edgy has 2.0.0beta3.1
<ogra> Adri2000, yes, but i remember the discussion if we shouldnt switch to the 2.0 cvs version in dapper which seb128 refused to do back then
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66716 in ubiquity (main) "crash during partitioning" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66716
<seb128> ogra: and I was right to refuse ;)
<ogra> absolutely !
<seb128> they have a Debian like "when it's ready" :)
<ogra> hehe
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66717 in Ubuntu "[Edgy] Touchpad on Acer Travelmate does not work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66717
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66718 in kde-guidance (main) "XServer crashes, unable to login since" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66718
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66720 in gnome-orca (main) "Orca fails to read web pages in Firefox" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66720
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66719 in casper (main) "Japanese Keyboard model dosen't set properly on Live session" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66719
<zoydberg> Hi, should I reject https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/66553/ and give the "If the bug is a suggestion for changing defaults" standard response?
<zoydberg> I'm still learning and don't want to offend anybody - thanks.
<dholbach> zoydberg: yes, that's a good idea
<dholbach> zoydberg: good work
<zoydberg> thanks!
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66732 in usplash (main) "No shutdown usplash on amd64" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66732
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66733 in vim (main) "Edgy's vim-tiny doesn't have multibyte support" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66733
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66734 in tomboy (main) "Unknown crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66734
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66735 in ltsp (main) "Sound only works for first user to log onto client" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66735
<jonh_wendell> folks, what do you think about bug 66733? I was affected too. vim-tiny is very tiny :)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 66733 in vim "Edgy's vim-tiny doesn't have multibyte support" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66733
<seb128> jonh_wendell: looks like something that should be marked as confirmed, Fix Commited maybe, and a bug task to the Debian bug added
<jonh_wendell> seb128: we'll see it only in edgy+1, right?
<seb128> jonh_wendell: probably yep
<jonh_wendell> :(
<seb128> why ':('
<Kamping_Kaiser> i jsut filed bug 66739 - can someone tell me if there is any other info i should provide?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 66739 in xserver-xorg-driver-mga "Xorg crashes starting with a Matrox Graphics, Inc. G400/G450" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66739
<slight> has edgy's vim moved to vim tiny from 'normal' vim then?
<slight> if so is that what's causing these regressions?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66737 in update-manager (main) "Failed upgrade from 6.06 to Edgy Beta" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66737
<jonh_wendell> seb128: i guess vim-tiny without that feature is not good... a lot of people around the world need multi-byte support in vim
<slight> also not being able to use arrow keys in vim is a fairly major problem imho (you can't get to the end of a line in insert mode)
<jonh_wendell> slight: vim-tiny is horrible :)
<slight> is it new in edgy yeah?
<slight> i never saw a spec for it
* Kamping_Kaiser blinks. looks lucky i'm using dapper, not edgy. i';m kinda reliant on vim 
<jonh_wendell> seb128: as workaround we can suggest people to install vim package
<seb128> Kamping_Kaiser: providing xorg log, etc wouldn't hurt
<slight> it seems a bit silly, it's not like vim is massive, and it's a very important piece of software
<Kamping_Kaiser> seb128, is there a backup log (one i can get once i reboot), or do i have to ssh in somehow?
<jonh_wendell> seb128: do you know why vim-tiny comes by default in edgy? Just disk space?
<seb128> jonh_wendell: we have just discussed it on #ubuntu-devel, will be fixed after RC before edgy, thank you for pointing it
<seb128> jonh_wendell: CD space
<seb128> Kamping_Kaiser: logs are to /var/log
<seb128> Kamping_Kaiser: the xorg log is useful, maybe syslog too
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66738 in evolution-scalix (universe) "evolution-data-server-1.8 crashes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66738
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66739 in xserver-xorg-driver-mga (main) "Xorg crashes starting with a Matrox Graphics, Inc. G400/G450" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66739
<Kamping_Kaiser> seb128, but is xorg.0.log.old from the last boot?
* Kamping_Kaiser goes to look
<seb128> Kamping_Kaiser: to be honest I doubt anybody will reply on that bug any time soon, there is not really an xorg maintainer atm and that's really a corner case, I doubt anybody from the distro team has a similar config to work on the issue
<seb128> Kamping_Kaiser: probably
<Kamping_Kaiser> seb128, i was kinda worried that would be the case, but since this actually matters to me, i though i should file a bug
<seb128> yeah, just telling you to no expect somebody tackling the issue soon
<seb128> there is lot of xorg bugs and no maintainer atm
<seb128> and that's a config specific case on a config probably not used by lot of people
* Kamping_Kaiser will have to redo the error - his xorg.old is just a mouse issue. drat.
<jonh_wendell> seb128: can you check what i did (if i did the right thing) in bug 66733?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 66733 in Debian "Edgy's vim-tiny doesn't have multibyte support" [Unknown,Unknown]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66733
<xeruno> Hello everyone
<seb128> jonh_wendell: yep, it's correct. And Colin assigned it to him and to fix for edgy, you can jump to next bug ;)
<jonh_wendell> seb128: :)
<seb128> thank you for spotting it before edgy
<xeruno> I want to help with the BugDay, and I'd like to start to on one I reported myself, would mind taking  a look to https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/gtk+2.0/+bug/66054
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 66054 in gtk+2.0 "GTKFilChoser Does not Show Desktop and Home in a collapsed open file Window" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<seb128> xeruno: hi, good :)
<seb128> xeruno: that's likely an upstream issue, the first step would be to look on bugzilla.gnome.org if they already have a such issue reported
<xeruno> I will take a look, but I asked before making the bug report and gnome guys told me that i should report on Launchpad so the maintainers could see if it was a Ubuntu issue (i.e caused by a patch) and then go to upstream. So I followed those steps. :S
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66740 in kdepim (main) "KMail Crash - IMAP Related" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66740
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66741 in libnss-ldap (universe) "Long delays enumerating users" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66741
<seb128> xeruno: I doubt it's caused by a patch, I'm going to rebuild GTK without patch to make sure
<xeruno> seb128, I'm searching at Gnome Bugzilla, but still there isn't  a similar bug reported. I'll continue searching.
<seb128> xeruno: I've looked for one too, there looks like there is none
<Kamping_Kaiser> thanks all, i'll be back another time :)
<xeruno> seb128,  should I report it?  (linking to Malone of course)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66742 in ubiquity (main) "Bug unsing install" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66742
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66743 in gnome-app-install (main) "will not configure" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66743
<pirast> happy hug day!
<seb128> pirast: to you too!
<dholbach> happy hug day to you too!
<seb128> xeruno: reporting it upstream looks good, let me know when you have the bug number, I'll subscribe to it
<slight> can anyone tell me if network-admin not being launched by gksu/gksudo in its launcher is intentional in edgy?
<seb128> slight: it is, the UI runs as user now and the authentification is doing by dbus and admin group membership
<seb128> s/doing/done
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66744 in kdevelop (universe) "kdevelop will not run on 6.06-1 AMD64" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66744
<slight> thanks
<seb128> np
<seb128> slight: did you find a bug about that?
<bddebian> Boo
<ogra> bee
<roshan_s> Could someone check out bug #66603 and find a possible cause?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 66603 in Ubuntu "[Edgy]  Network connection is faster with live cd, slower with installed system" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66603
* pirast hugs b4z
<b4z> lol
<b4z> thanks
<b4z> :D
<dholbach> happy hug day :)
<b4z> ^
<zul> dholbach: thanks for approving the xen-3.0.3
<slight> seb128: no i was just wondering if i should file one
<dholbach> zul: it looked good to me :)
<slight> i had some strange behaviour with network-admin and noticed that and wondered if it was the cause
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66745 in openoffice.org (main) "[edgy + 1]  use cairo canvas" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66745
<slight> but i think it was caused by my use of netowrk manager
<seb128> slight: ok
* dholbach hugs seb128
<seb128> slight: for information: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/gnome-system-tools/+bug/59946
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 59946 in gnome-system-tools "run action as root without prompting for a password" [High,Confirmed] 
* seb128 hugs dholbach back
<slight> thanks for the info
<dholbach> hey dabear - happy hug day!
<dabear> hey dholbach! likewise
<dabear> I haven't squased any bugs though :(
<dholbach> dabear: you sure will quite soon ;-)
<dabear> oh?
<dholbach> no? :-)
<dabear> any bugs in particular you had in mind? :p
<dholbach> we have quite a list of bug lists on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay
<dholbach> if you're a GNOME type of guy, you might want to have a look at: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Bugs
<dabear> no, I'm a BEAR type of guy :p
<dholbach> ROAR! :-)
<dabear> looking over those links though, thanks
<carthik> dabear, start somewhere, and soon you'll be lost.
<dholbach> dabear: be sure to ask, whenever something is looking unclear
<carthik> dabear, for an easy task, try confirming unconfirmed desktop bugs, maybe?
* dholbach hugs carthik
<dabear> Remember, I have the strength of 12 men :p
<dholbach> dabear: We're saved now!
* carthik hugs dholbach
<dabear> I think I solved a bug :p
<dabear> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 1 in ubuntu-meta "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,Confirmed] 
<dabear> just kidnapp gates and make him suffer!!111onone
<dabear> then he'll open the source of his OS and apps; full compability will be made
<dholbach> pffffft - I think we'll easily manage without that :)
<crimsun> bug 54630, 62217, 64975
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 54630 in vlc "wxvlc not stopped by 'close window' button" [Low,Fix committed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/54630
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 62217 in vlc "VLC 0.8.4.debian-1ubuntu6- h264 support is broken" [Low,Fix committed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62217
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 64975 in vlc "switching to wxvlc results in crash" [Undecided,Fix committed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64975
<opensorcerer> yes I agree
<dabear> and then - hopefully - everyoen will switch to ubuntu :p
* dholbach hugs crimsun!
<dholbach> rock and roll
<crimsun> thanks for the UVFe, dholbach & siretart
<roshan_s> Hello everybody, I'm new here. Bug #66603 was filed yesterday and I responded with the most obvious possibility. The original reporter ruled it out today, and I can't figure out what to do next. Can snyone help me?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 66603 in Ubuntu "[Edgy]  Network connection is faster with live cd, slower with installed system" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66603
<dabear> which app are you talking about, crimsun ?
<dholbach> vlc
* carthik hugs crimsun
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66746 in Baltix "Please supply Gnome PPX with the Gnome-based Desktop CD" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66746
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66747 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "Ubuntu Edgy build is (still) not bootable w/ jMicron Controller" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66747
<dabear> okay, how do I search for unconfirmed desktop bugs?
<carthik> dabear: here: http://tinyurl.com/y544nr
<roshan_s> dabear: Since you're looking for bugs to confirm, how about trying mine: bug #61217. You just need to "apt-get install verbiste"
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 61217 in verbiste "Verbiste is uninstallable in edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61217
<carthik> (from the desktop-bugs team page -> bugs -> advanced search -- this will give you all bugs assigned to desktop-bugs team)
<dabear> roshan_s, yeah, but I've gotta change computer first :p only dapper here
<roshan_s> dabear: Oh, okay :)
<slight> roshan_s, not sure what to suggest, maybe get them to post some network config details for each setup?
<slight> ifconfig, /etc/network/interfaces, sudo route and so on?
<slight> i'd bet it's a fluke though...
<carthik> roshan_s, it installs just fine here.
<slight> maybe ask them to try again with a different speed test
<roshan_s> slight: Yes, but I don't see how any of those could be different on a live CD and installed system? Aren't they just copied over by ubiquity?
<slight> i don't know, but it would help by starting to rule things out
<roshan_s> carthik: Are you on amd64? The amd64 data.tar.gz actually contains /usr/share/locale/locale.alias
<roshan_s> slight: Will do
<carthik> roshan_s, no, I am not.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66748 in Baltix "Supply a nice default theme for Qt-based programs running on Gnome" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66748
<roshan_s> carthik: Thanks, this seems to be amd64 specific. I'll add that to the bug report.
<carthik> anytime, roshan_s
<dabear> I've found a bug in an app in the commercial repo, opera :D
<dabear> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=17572&d=1160856105
<dabear> can't really solve that though..
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66749 in ubiquity (main) "Installer crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66749
<cypher1_> dholbach: happy hug day to all.. hope i will be able triage some bugs i am working on
<pirast> im wondering what to do with the unmetdeps of mozilla-locale-*..
<pirast> debian does not have a newer package and it will remove mozilla soon...
<dholbach> cypher1_: excellent! if you need a hand - just ask for it!
<xeruno> seb128, Gnome bug for 66054   http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=363147
<dholbach> bug 66054
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 66054 in gtk+2.0 "GTKFilChoser Does not Show Desktop and Home in a collapsed open file Window" [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66054
<pirast> furthermore there is one source package for every language..
<Ubugtu> Gnome bug 363147 in GtkFileChooser "GTKFileChoser Does not Show Desktop and Home after  Uncollapsing an Open File Window" [Normal,Unconfirmed] 
<dholbach> xeruno: good work - now assign the bug to 'desktop-bugs' and add an upstream task to it
<roshan_s> dholbach: I wanted to add an upstream task a few days ago, but I couldn't figure out how. Specifically, it was a Debian bug but I couldn't figure out what to enter in the "product" field.
<dholbach> roshan_s: the source package name should be good
<roshan_s> dholbach: But it already knows the source package name.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66751 in update-manager (main) "Hung when installing downloaded packages" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66751
<xeruno> :)
<matid> dholbach: Are we still accepting sync requests?
<dholbach> roshan_s: ok, which bug and which forward thingie?
<dholbach> matid: depends
<roshan_s> dholbach: It was bug 65149. I wanted to link it to the upstream Debian bug, but couldn't. Somebody else did it, though.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 65149 in hddtemp "Please sync hddtemp (0.3-beta15-29) from Debian unstable (main)" [Unknown,Fix released]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65149
<dholbach> matid: a sync is a "normal upload"
<cypher1_> dholbach: thanks :)
<dholbach> roshan_s: just click on '+ distribution'
<matid> dholbach: Right now I have a particular bug on my mind: bug 66701
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 66701 in ksynaptics "Please sync ksynaptics (universe) from unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66701
<asimon> roshan_s: I think the source package name is not really the same as 'product'. 'product' means an upstream product which is registered as such in launchpad. Usually they have the same name as the source package, I always do a search and most of the time I find it in this way. BTW, if you want to add "also affects distribution" (like for example debian) it doesn't ask for the product, only if you add some upstream project.
<matid> dholbach: It was reported by Hobsee so I guess it's perfectly valid, but I was wodering what kind of uploads are still allowed
<matid> s/wodering/wondering/
<dholbach> matid: important stuff :)
<cypher1_> dholbach: i was working on couple of defects but can remember the ids.. how do i get it ? i was always doing a search for the bug string everytime i wanted to check on it
<roshan_s> asimon: dholbach: Thanks, now I get it. I was using the "Upstream" link, not "Distribution". I still don't see how to link a bug to the Gnome bugzilla, since that isn't in the list of products, nor is it a distro
<dholbach> ah ok cool
<matid> dholbach: That's quite subjective, isn't it? ;)
<dholbach> matid: surely
<matid> dholbach: And if changes are not that important it's ok to reject the bug?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66752 in bitpim (universe) "Bitpim uses 100% CPUs and fills all memory" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66752
<cypher1_> i got it
<dholbach> cypher1_: I subscribe to bugs or get them via a team assignment, so i see what happened last in my mailbox
<asimon> roshan_s: Example: a bug in nautilus. You want to link an upstream bug in gnome bugzilla to it. Choose "Also afects Upstream". It will ask for a product. So click 'choose' right of the product text box and enter 'nautilus', click 'search'. Among others there is a product 'nautilus'. That's your product, so choose it. Then you can link the upstream bug report.
<pirast> could anyone have a look at bug 41542 and look if it is ok to remove it from the archive?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 41542 in aboot "[not archive admin]  [UNMETDEPS]  aboot-base is not available" [Medium,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/41542
<dholbach> matid: ubuntu-archive or motu-uvf do that usually
<matid> dholbach: Ah, ok
<cypher1_> dholbach: i see 66221 marked as a duplicate of 64975 !
<pirast> bug 66221
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 66221 in vlc "no wxwidget interface" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66221
<pirast> bug
<pirast> bug 64975
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 64975 in vlc "switching to wxvlc results in crash" [Undecided,Fix committed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64975
<cypher1_> i had seen 64975 while triaging but to me it did not look like a duplicate.. can someone confirm ?
<crimsun> cypher1_: yes, the underlying cause for 66221 and 64975 is the same
<crimsun> cypher1_: I uploaded a new source package for that about 45 minutes ago
<roshan_s> asimon: Oh, I see. Thanks.
<slight> oh maybe not.. pms are blocked
<slight> oops, wrong chan sorry
<pirast> am i right that ubuntu does not have a alpha version (arch)?
<zul> you are correct
<pirast> zul, k thanks.. so we can do bug 41542 without fear, right?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 41542 in aboot "[not archive admin]  [UNMETDEPS]  aboot-base is not available" [Medium,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/41542
<cypher1_> crimsun: ok thanks :)..
<zul> pirast: should be ok
<dholbach> xeruno: will you link the two bugs?
<pirast> zul, k.. its better when someone else has an eye on it :-)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66753 in gdm (main) "Laptop Freezes Rigt Before GDM Startup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66753
<pirast> doing some sports now.. bye
<cypher1_> I need one more help..
<cypher1_> bug 66359 and bug 29660 looks almost similar
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 66359 in bash "Dapper Bash auto complete freezes console" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66359
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 29660 in bash "bash completion on ssh hosts freeze" [High,Fix released]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/29660
<cypher1_> can i duplicate ?
<roshan_s> cypher1_: They're different. One is about auto-completing hostnames, the other is about paths on remote hosts
<dholbach> pirast: enjoy it
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66754 in synaptic (main) "Synaptic won't refresh after package install" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66754
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66755 in Ubuntu "mouseup events sometimes (randomly?) lost" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66755
<cypher1_> roshan_s: in one of the enclosures it is mentioned it is a bug in bash
<cypher1_> and fixed in latest dapper ( is it dapper.1 that is meant by this ) ?
<cypher1_> sorry s/latest/current
<roshan_s> cypher1_: bug 29660 is indeed fixed. bug 66359 is not fixed, and indeed I can confirm it.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 29660 in bash "bash completion on ssh hosts freeze" [High,Fix released]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/29660
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 66359 in bash "Dapper Bash auto complete freezes console" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66359
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66756 in rhythmbox (main) "Dapper version doesn't play files from an iPod" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66756
<cypher1_> roshan_s: no in my understanding see 29660 was also reported in dapper and the fix was in current dapper (dapper.1 ?)
<roshan_s> cypher1_: It was fixed on April 1st, while dapper was in development. Dapper released in June
<seb128> xeruno: thank you
* dholbach hugs seb128
* seb128 hugs dholbach
<seb128> the chan looks busy today, good :)
<dholbach> yeah
<dholbach> that'S great :)
<cypher1_> roshan_s: thanks
<cypher1_> roshan_s: but the bug submitter was mentioning "I under ubuntu dapper" i guess that is some beta release ?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66725 in gedit (main) "Latex Syntax Highliting dont work correct" [Unknown,Unknown]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66725
<xeruno> seb128, I was away,  I just did it
<dholbach> cypher1_: ubuntu dapper is ubuntu 6.06
<roshan_s> cypher1_: It had to be Dapper pre-release. It was reported on Jan 25th
<cypher1_> ok
<dholbach> oh ok
<cypher1_> dholbach: roshan_s: thanks
* dholbach shuts up then :-)
<cypher1_> dholbach: :)
<seb128> xeruno: I've just tried with a non-patched package (only build fixes in fact) and it has the issue too, so likely to be upstream bug
<xeruno> xeruno, I just did, I linked to upstream :)
<xeruno> seb128, I just did it , I Linked it to upstream *
<seb128> good work!
<xeruno> Can anyone help me with this, i can really understand this guy  https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/53090
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 53090 in nautilus "Edgy: Folders in bookmarks list don't appear on desktop" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<xeruno> can't *
<seb128> xeruno: I'm not sure to understand it neither, ask for details, like describing some steps to have the issue
<xeruno> seb128, I'm gonna use the standard response.
<roshan_s> cypher1_: I'm rejecting bug 66359. I looked at the bash completion code and the behaviour described is not a bug
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 66359 in bash "Dapper Bash auto complete freezes console" [Undecided,Rejected]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66359
<seb128> xeruno: I'm not sure the standard response fit, it has a description, it just could do with some precisions on what he's doing
<seb128> roshan_s: rejecting looks fine, network completion is slow, better to not press tab if you don't like that :p
<xeruno> seb128,  I've modified the standard response to fit.
<seb128> xeruno: cool
<roshan_s> seb128: Exactly :)
<slight> oh that remind me
<slight> some completion seems to not be working that did before in bash
<slight> for example: "sudo networ<tab>" used to complete but now doesn't
<roshan_s> slight: Perhaps you should "cp -i /etc/skel/* ~" to make sure you have the correct bash scripts?
<slight> yeah just trying that
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66757 in ssl-cert (main) "Sendmail error at end of apt install" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66757
<slight> yep you're right, looks like it was caused by my dapper bashrc
<slight> odd that it regressed though
<xeruno> This looks like a Wishlist  https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/53619
<roshan_s> slight: Strangely enough, there's no diff between the dapper .bashrc and .bash_profile and the edgy versions
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 53619 in nautilus "In nautilus, ubuntu partition should have a better name than "filesystem"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<slight> that's doubly weird then
<slight> i only enabled 'll' in mine
<slight> never mind, i'm sure it's self inflicted
<asimon> pppoeconf is currently without function on Edgy (bug #54383). The current version from Debian unstable has this fixed. Does it make sense to file a 'please sync with unstable' bug, or just mention it in the existing bug report?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 54383 in pppoeconf "[Edgy]  pppoeconf prints useless error message, doesn't do anything" [High,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/54383
<xeruno> Should I reject this https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/53619
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 53619 in nautilus "In nautilus, ubuntu partition should have a better name than "filesystem"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<xeruno> ?
<seb128> xeruno: no, it's a minor issue I think, "filesystem" is not clear of an user
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66758 in ubiquity (main) "edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66758
<seb128> xeruno: not sure than naming it "Ubuntu" would be right though
<roshan_s> It seems Ubuntu's policy on requests for enhancement is to reject them. Isn't it better to have a "Wishlist" priority?
<seb128> roshan_s: where did you get that the policy is to reject them?
<asimon> Is this really the policy? Enhancements should be rejected?
<seb128> roshan_s: we usually reject things that need to be discussed upstream, like a behaviour change
<seb128> asimon: no
<asimon> ok
<roshan_s> seb128: I saw it on one of the pages linked from the UbuntuBugDay wiki page. I'm trying to find it again.
<seb128> roshan_s: ok, please point it so it can be fixed if needed
<roshan_s> seb128: I'll fix it myself if that's not the policy. Thanks.
<seb128> thank *you* :)
<seb128> I'm away for some time, bbl
<xeruno> seb128, you are right, but the bug report mentions  some idea of putting specif logos per filesystem type.
<xeruno> seb128, well i will confirmed as minor
<seb128> wishlist
<seb128> and to forward upstream is not known upstream probably
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66759 in gaim (main) "Gnome system tray icon broken" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66759
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66760 in usplash (main) "[edgy]  palette indexes in eft-theme.c should not be prefixed with 0x" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66760
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66761 in edgy-gdm-themes (main) "Detection of LAN printers " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66761
<xeruno> I can change the importance of a bug :(
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66762 in ubiquity (main) "edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66762
<xeruno> can't
<seb128> xeruno: you need to apply to ubuntu-qa membership
<seb128> xeruno: you can find the action on the launchpad page for the team probably
<grothesk> How does ubuntu-bugs work? Shall I mention all bugs I know of?
<seb128> ask sfllaw or dholbach to approve you then
<seb128> grothesk: hi
<grothesk> Hi seb128
<seb128> grothesk: you can mention bugs you want an advice on, or are working on
<seb128> or ask questions
<seb128> no need to mention a bug for the sake of mentioning a number :)
* grothesk is no developer. Just an interested user.#
<seb128> grothesk: no need to be a developer to confirm a bug if you can confirm the issue on your box
<seb128> or to point issues that should be fix in priority according to you
<seb128> anyway, I've to run now, plenty of others people to reply though :)
<seb128> good luck
<dholbach> sfllaw: does ubuntu-qa
<sfllaw> Man, I have to write that UbuntuQA page.
<dholbach> WORD UP! :-)
<dholbach> and link it from the ubuntu-qa team page :-)
<sfllaw> xeruno: Yes.
<grothesk> I can confirm Bug #63615
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 63615 in kdebase "(kdm) wrong keyboard behavior at first login" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63615
<grothesk> -_- It already is confirmed...
<roshan_s> Is there a wishlist bug/spec for rhythmbox to be more helpful when playing restricted formats without the necessary plugins? Or is this covered by the common-customizations spec? I'm rejecting bug 66756 and would like to answer the submitter's query.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 66756 in rhythmbox "Dapper version doesn't play files from an iPod" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66756
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66763 in firefox (main) "bookmark bug" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66763
<dholbach> sfllaw: probably add it somewhere to the BugSquad wiki namespace
<sfllaw> q/g 21
<sfllaw> Whoops.
<dholbach> hey j_ack, Lure_, dpm, Admiral_Chicago - happy hug day!
<Admiral_Chicago> dholbach: hey
* Lure_ hugs dholbach!
* dholbach hugs back
<dholbach> how are you guys?
<Admiral_Chicago> i just read the page off Ubuntu Fridge.
<dholbach> ahhh nice!
<dholbach> good to have you here :-)
<Lure> dholbach: busy day at work finished - so I feel great ;-)
<dholbach> the wiki pages mentioned in the topic might be of some help to get started off
<dholbach> if you need anything - be sure to just ask
<Admiral_Chicago> so how does this work?
* dholbach hugs Lure
<Admiral_Chicago> i've reported a few bugs but that's all i've done with bugs
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66764 in amarok (main) "Missing DBUS depenendies for amarok" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66764
<dholbach> Admiral_Chicago: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs might be a good start
<dholbach> Admiral_Chicago: because it gives you an overview over what you can do as a bug triager
<dholbach> hey matsubara, Vytas - happy HUG DAY
<matsubara> hello guys, where would be the correct URL to report bugs about a crash in gnash?
<Vytas> hi dholbach, but I'm using a modified dapper, not very good for bug hunting :)
<Admiral_Chicago> matsubara: launchpad?
<Admiral_Chicago> matsubara: actually scratch that
<Admiral_Chicago> you'll want to tell that to the gnash people
<matsubara> where on launchpad? gnash doesn't seem to be published
<dholbach> Vytas: in any case, you can help with asking for more information, finding dups, forwarding upstream, closing old bugs, etc :)
<dholbach> Vytas: we had people on windows helping out at the bug day already ;-)
<Vytas> dholbach: yeah might be a good idea to log in to launchpad after some period of inactivity :) (I was working on SoC :)
<dholbach> matsubara: What crashes? Which binary is it?
<matsubara> the thing is, someone reported on lp-users@ mailing list a crash on gnash, he tried to access launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/gnash/+bugs and that returned a page not found.
<matsubara> dholbach: ^
<dholbach> Vytas: ahhh cool - good to have you back ;-)
<dholbach> matsubara: interesting - might be a package built himself or from another repo
<dholbach> matsubara: pitti would know if apport checks for that
<Lure> anybody here with multiple batteries laptop and having bug 60442
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 60442 in gnome-power "Dual / Two Batteries, shutdown on empty expansion battery. (GPM does not recognises second battery on hotplug)" [Unknown,Unknown]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60442
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66766 in language-support-pt (main) "missing dependency on aspell-pt-pt" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66766
<dholbach> Lure: no, unfortunately not
* dholbach -> shop
<dholbach> brb
<Toadstool> uhuh.. hug day today?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66767 in Ubuntu "6.10 beta installer hangs at step 1 if selection list is browsed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66767
<pedrocr> I'd like to help fix bug #62837, it's about having no gnome-media sound profiles in edgy
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 62837 in gnome-media "After upgrade to edgy I have no sound profiles" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62837
<pedrocr> I submitted it and no one has done anything about it. Seem pretty serious as it makes sound-juicer pretty useless in edgy
<pedrocr> what else should I do?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66769 in Ubuntu "Ubuntu 6.10 Desktop for i386 installation crashes on squashfs_read_data" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66769
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66770 in human-icon-theme (main) "ipod icon (human-icon-theme) shown when cell phone (usb disk) connected" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66770
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66771 in lame (multiverse) "lame 3.97" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66771
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66772 in network-manager (main) "asks for keyring password 2 times" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66772
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66773 in upstart (main) "Ignoring inittab confusing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66773
<pirast> re
<cypher1__> roshan_s, hi
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66774 in ubiquity (main) "Wrong configuration for Brazilian keyboard" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66774
<roshan_s> cypher1__: Hello
<cypher1__> i saw that you have rejected bug 66359
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 66359 in bash "Dapper Bash auto complete freezes console" [Undecided,Rejected]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66359
<cypher1__> :)
<cypher1__> thanks
* cypher1__ hugs roshan_s 
* roshan_s hugs cypher1__ back :)
<cypher1__> let me try to look at new bugs
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66775 in cryptsetup (universe) "Bugs with /usr/share/initramfs-tools/scripts/local-top/cryptroot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66775
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66776 in libx11 (main) "[edgy]  fd leak in Xinput module " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66776
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66777 in partman-auto (main) ""Use largest continuous free space" is too ambitious" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66777
<pirast> lol.. every mozilla package is broken
<pirast> err mozilla plugin packages..
<pirast> mozilla-enigmail
<pirast> mozilla-locale-* and so on
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66779 in Ubuntu "Ubuntu 6.10 Desktop for i386 installation crashes on zlib_inflate_codes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66779
<pirast> anyone should apply the patch in bug 65440.. fixes another unmetdep
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 65440 in kompile "[UNMETDEPS]  kompile has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65440
<jonh_wendell> sfllaw: are you there?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66661 in plf (universe) "MPlayer says missing avisynth.dll when playing http://media3.7digital.com/assets/34/478661.asx" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66661
<jonh_wendell> can somebody tell me who takes care of ubiquity/keyboard setup on install?
<crimsun> jonh_wendell: kamion as I recall.
<jonh_wendell> crimsun: kamion?
<jonh_wendell> crimsun: where is he?
<crimsun> in -devel
<jonh_wendell> crimsun: thanks
<roshan_s> I found the wiki page that advocates rejecting bugs that are actually feature requests.
<roshan_s> It's https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToTriage
<asimon> roshan_s: I suppose that means foremost features for Ubuntu itself, for which specs instead of bug reports should be written. There is also a standard response for it.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66780 in Ubuntu "Synaptics touchpad driver ignores xorg.conf" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66780
<gnomefreak> sfllaw: i just got the email about the RC. so just run the same rsync command to update the ISO? Im not fimilar with rsync
<jorgp> yes
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66781 in kubuntu-docs (main) "[EDGY]  Wrong versions reported in release notes" [Low,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66781
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66782 in ubiquity (main) "Installer Crashed at this point. (Edgy)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66782
<gnomefreak> ty seems easy enough :) just wasnt sure if it was gonna re-download the full ISO or not
<grothesk_> I can confirm #66780
<gnomefreak> bug 66780
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 66780 in Ubuntu "Synaptics touchpad driver ignores xorg.conf" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66780
<grothesk_> It worked with earlier Versions of Edgy. After some updates, synaptics/apls support was broken.
<gnomefreak> changed it to confirmed with your statment if you can can you please add more info to it.
<gnomefreak> how do i run it now to download it with rsync?
<andre> restarting + hibernating hangs my machine, nothing in the logs and it used to work just fine, this is kubuntu edgy on a clean install (DELL SX 280)
<andre> i hope its jsut me and not a show stopper
<pirast> dholbach, could you have a look at bug 65440? someone attached a debdiff there.. fixes another UNMETDEPS issue
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 65440 in kompile "[UNMETDEPS]  kompile has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65440
<dholbach> pirast: you have to either change changelog or control
<dholbach> they don't match
<pirast> dholbach, its not my patch.. i just saw it when browsing UNMETDEPS
<dholbach> can you ask to make them match to make sense?
<pirast> dholbach, btw, for me they make sense.. he writes "Remove depends on kdesu, depend on kdebase-bin"..
<pirast> in the control he removes kdesu
<pirast> and adds kdebase-bin
<dholbach> he adds kdebase
<dholbach> not kdebase-bin
<dholbach> which both exist
<pirast> dholbach, argh..
<pirast> k ill write it down there.. thanks
<dholbach> cool
<pirast> dholbach, btw. im preparing a patch to get gnomesword to compile
<pirast> its being used by the christian distribution..
<pirast> so its high importance, i think :-)
<dholbach> pirast: ahh very good
<pirast> actually ajmitch wanted to do it.. but he seems to be very busy
<dholbach> yeah
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66783 in update-manager (main) "considers dapper-commercial a third party repository and disable it" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66783
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66784 in gnome-power-manager (main) "Crash on gnome startup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66784
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66785 in ubiquity (main) "yaboot failed to install on resizing partitions" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66785
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66786 in gnome-panel (main) ""Comments" field of application launchers can't be leaved blank" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66786
<dufresnep> I have marked #14330 as a duplicate of #59620, but I think I had not enough information, and now would wish to make them independant again.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66788 in Ubuntu "Edgy: Resume broken (again) on HP 6220" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66788
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66789 in kdepim (main) "using kmail filters marks mail as read" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66789
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66790 in gnome-system-monitor (main) "There is no way to view process long command line" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66790
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66792 in linux-meta (main) "Kernel requests report to developers when booting HP nc6220" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66792
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66791 in Ubuntu "no frame buffer VT's" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66791
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66793 in cupsys (main) "cupsaddsmb in cupsys-client should support specifying which architecture the drivers are." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66793
<dufresnep> Someone could remove duplicate "on" #14330, and perhaps make it just a comment?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66795 in bittorrent (main) "Missing package dependencies in bittorrent-gui" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66795
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66794 in gdm (main) "Mistakes in gdm doc" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66794
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66796 in freeglut (main) "I can't install it..." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66796
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66797 in Ubuntu "aoss don't work correctly with Sound Blaster Live! 24-bit" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66797
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66798 in apt-proxy (universe) "man apt-proxy-import has wrong options in example" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66798
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66799 in kdebase (main) "kdm does not start session when shell is zsh" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66799
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66800 in Ubuntu "Edgy Eft Beta - Progress bar font" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66800
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66801 in bison (main) "-Werror isn't turned on" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66801
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66802 in childsplay-alphabet-sounds-sv (universe) "Package isnt intallable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66802
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66803 in Ubuntu "No support for via video driver on Averatec 2260" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66803
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66804 in nautilus-cd-burner (main) "Creates image on dvd copy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66804
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66805 in ktorrent (main) "ktorrent is badly out of date." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66805
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66806 in emifreq-applet (universe) "crashs after suspend" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66806
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66807 in autopkgtest (main) "Not installable package" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66807
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66809 in xorg (main) "fonts path mixed up /usr/share/fonts/X11 /usr/share/X11/fonts" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66809
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66810 in rhythmbox (main) "Likes to crash shortly after startup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66810
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66808 in ltsp (main) "first login on ltsp client fails due to missing gstreamer database" [High,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66808
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66811 in Ubuntu "wasn't able to install. stopt ad position language packs" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66811
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66812 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "files in directory /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/ not available" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66812
<dufresnep> Just trying to say bug 66809 to see Ubugtu reaction
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 66809 in xorg "fonts path mixed up /usr/share/fonts/X11 /usr/share/X11/fonts" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66809
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66813 in knetworkconf (main) "kcm_knetworkconfmodule adds hostname to 127.0.0.1 line" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66813
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66816 in hplip (main) "does not start because of bad /etc/hosts from knetworkconf" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66816
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66814 in epiphany-browser (main) "100% CPU usage after download" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66814
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66815 in kubuntu-default-settings (main) "amd64 usplash boot broken" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66815
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66817 in cdebconf-keystep (main) "fails to wrap text of questions" [Low,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66817
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66818 in xorg (main) "Edgy Eft - Xorg Vesa Driver not working properly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66818
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66819 in ubuntu-docs (main) "[Edgy]  The documentation appears untranslated" [Undecided,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66819
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66822 in rt2500 (universe) "Please sync rt2500 (universe) from unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66822
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66823 in rt2570 (universe) "Please sync rt2570 (universe) from unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66823
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66820 in linux (main) "nobody cares about via interrupt" [Unknown,Unknown]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66820
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66821 in rt2400 (universe) "Please sync rt2400 (universe) from unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66821
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66824 in malsync (universe) "malsync uninstallable in edgy due to libpisock8 dep" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66824
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66825 in metacity (main) "keybindings not working any more" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66825
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66827 in kdebase (main) "[site-issue]  konqueror doesnt handle frames correctly. eg http://forum.ship-of-fools.com/" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66827
<sfllaw> Riddell: I'm going to assign you DVD installs for Kubuntu.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66828 in fontconfig (main) "upgrade to edgy degrades quality of fonts in vte and in firefox" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66828
#ubuntu-bugs 2006-10-19
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66829 in soundconverter (universe) "Was dragging 2 files from a Nautilus window when Soundconverter crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66829
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66830 in python-qt3 (main) "Problem with Socket Inter-Process Communication" [Critical,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66830
<roshan_s> I'm marking bug 66828 as a duplicate of bug 63403. Shouldn't this be fixed before release or something?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 66828 in fontconfig "upgrade to edgy degrades quality of fonts in vte and in firefox" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66828
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 63403 in fontconfig "Semi-random ugly font rendering in Edgy (no font hinting)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63403
<roshan_s> seb128: I've subscribed you to bug 61217 since you maintain verbiste in Debian (and Ubuntu, I suppose). Could you take a look?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 61217 in verbiste "Verbiste includes /usr/share/locale/locale.alias in edgy amd64" [Unknown,Unknown]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61217
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66831 in ion3 (universe) "Ion3 has some issues with fonts when you change the locale from default utf8 to iso8859-15" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66831
<seb128> roshan_s: sync from Debian looks fine to me
<seb128> roshan_s: for the font issue, would be nice to fix if that's a bug and something has a patch or an idea of what is to change :)
<seb128> anyway, enough work for today, bbl
<strixy> First timer here. Willing to help. Go easy on me ;) Mostly interested in helping test LAMP or Gnome issues.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66832 in xine-lib (main) "Playing MP3 file over SaMBa crashes xine" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66832
<xeruno> 66832 ,  62930  and  62930    look very similar , I think they are duplicates
<xeruno> bug 66832 , bug 62930  and bug 62930    look very similar , I think they are duplicates
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 66832 in xine-lib "Playing MP3 file over SaMBa crashes xine" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66832
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 62930 in rhythmbox "RythmBox can't play music from a Windows network share" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62930
<zul> different programs though
<xeruno> zul please look at the page
<xeruno> the user refers to all libxine based gnome apps
<xeruno> so i think the problem is gnome -vfs confirme din bug 61147
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 61147 in totem "edgy: totem can no longer stream from samba share" [Unknown,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61147
<xeruno> and also happens with totem gstreamer
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66833 in meta-gnome2 (universe) "Gnome offers no way to manage fonts" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66833
<xeruno> so i think there is a bug related with http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=359133
<Ubugtu> Gnome bug 359133 in gst-plugins-base "[gnomevfssrc]  smb:// - could not read from (valid) resource" [Normal,Unconfirmed] 
<xeruno> mmm this seems pretty quit lately
<xeruno> :S
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66834 in jokosher (universe) "Crash on quit when playback in progress" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66834
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66835 in control-center (main) "Power Management Status icon displays incorrectly for Tripp Lite UPS" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66835
<xeruno> I feel so lonely
<xeruno> :S
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66837 in Ubuntu "Can't boot after upgrading to Edgy (AMD64)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66837
<strixy> xeruno - "66832 ,  62930  and  62930    look very similar , I think they are duplicates" The last two are, the same bug number unless there is a typo. Advise?
<xeruno> strixy, yeah  I need some advice  :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66843 in alsa-driver (main) "ALC883 - Don't work in Alsa-mode" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66843
<xeruno> the bugs I am mentioning are :  bug 66832  bug 62930 and  bug 61147
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 66832 in xine-lib "Playing MP3 file over SaMBa crashes xine" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66832
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 62930 in rhythmbox "RythmBox can't play music from a Windows network share" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62930
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 61147 in totem "edgy: totem can no longer stream from samba share" [Unknown,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61147
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66844 in transcalc (universe) "Application crashes on startup since update to Edgy Eft" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66844
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66845 in gnome-nettool (main) "gnome-nettool window does not repaint correctly when avahi hostname is used." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66845
<strixy> thanks xeruno.
<xeruno> strixy,  :) ... for what I haven't done anything yet :S
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66847 in f-spot (main) "f-spot 0.2.2 upstream is available" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66847
<kkubasik> hey, is there a stock response for 'Upstream version freeze'
<Burgwork> kkubasik: just leave it
<Burgwork> but you can say "This will not make Edgy, due to us being deep into freeze for release"
<kkubasik> alright, I basicaly just said that
<kkubasik> just wondering, some people linked to some wiki page I think, but I couldn't find it
<strixy> xeruno - thanks for clarifying (a little lag there, I know ;)
<TheMuso> c
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66848 in Ubuntu "No copy DVD and no burning ISO files" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66848
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66850 in Ubuntu "Live CD 6.06 wil not complete installation" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66850
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66849 in vnc4 (universe) "security vulnearablitiy in vnc4server" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66849
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66851 in xorg (main) "x11-common conflicts with xinit when upgrading from dapper to edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66851
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66853 in hplip (main) "kubuntu-desktop wants to be removed in when hplip is removed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66853
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66852 in openoffice.org (main) "Crash copying/pasting to evolution" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66852
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66854 in casper (main) "AMD64 Check CD hangs" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66854
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66855 in Ubuntu "Edgy - Boot stops" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66855
<datatribe> Is this the place to submit a bug or just to talk about bugs for hug a bug day?
<Burgwork> datatribe: talk about bugs and hugday
<datatribe> X serve is failing to configure on initial install of edgy eft beta - cd had 0 checksum errs - dell dimension 1100 with an voodoo2 pci...  known/corfirmed/unconfirmed bug?  Can't find any reference yet on X Swat bugs
<datatribe> url for submit x serv bugs?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66856 in Ubuntu "Error message when using apt-get (appears to be non-harmful)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66856
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66858 in digikam (universe) "[Edgy]  Adding a Tag + Icon Crashes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66858
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66712 in ipodder (universe) "Stops responding after two new subscriptions" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66712
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66859 in ubiquity (main) "crashes w/ errors "partman exited with code 10", "RuntimeError: called outside of a mainloop at gtkui.py:1169 in watch_debconf_fd_helper, and more" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66859
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66706 in mutt "[Edgy]  mutt segfault" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66706
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66860 in evolution (main) "Bug on Startup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66860
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66862 in python-numpy (universe) "scipy not built with atlas support ?" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66862
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66863 in dovecot (main) "Initial USER command returns -ERR Unkown command" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66863
<cypher1> hi all
<cypher1> is the hug day over ?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66864 in openoffice.org (main) "crash from saving Office document" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66864
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66865 in fail2ban (universe) "Lacks support for other programs (VSFTPD)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66865
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66866 in gettext (main) "gettext doesn't in Dapper" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66866
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66869 in nautilus (main) "Double click on "Floppy Drive" in Computer location jumps to / directory" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66869
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66870 in zsh (main) "Zsh auto-complete as root is broken" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66870
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66871 in Ubuntu "can't use username or password" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66871
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66872 in initramfs-tools (main) "[Edgy freeze exception requested]  Debian update makes backup of image while making new image" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66872
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66873 in flashplugin-nonfree (multiverse) "Flash 9 beta" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66873
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66874 in kde-systemsettings (main) "some kcmshell modules started crashing after update to KDE 3.5.5" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66874
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66726 in edubuntu-artwork (main) "edubuntu artw ork has funny colors on amd64" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66726
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66875 in grub-splashimages (universe) "Why not?" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66875
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66876 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "Oops in NFS code" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66876
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66879 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "radeonfb D2 sleep patch for thinkpads seems not working" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66879
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66878 in vim (main) "Spellchecking impossible for most languages" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66878
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66881 in gfxboot-theme-ubuntu (main) "Help text is misleading or inaccurate for boot methods" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66881
<dholbach> good morning
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-bugs:dholbach] : Ubuntu BugSquad | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad | https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bugs | Documentation: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs |If you have been triaging bugs for a while, please apply to https://launchpad.net/people/ubuntu-qa/ - http://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-bugsquad
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66880 in evolution (main) "Evolution crashes when clicking on attachement couple of times in a row" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66880
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66882 in rhythmbox (main) "Rhythmbox crashes if radio is not responding" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66882
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66883 in debian-installer (main) "Codeset selection dialog has poor layout" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66883
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66728 in mediawiki (universe) "Unsatisfied dependencies" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66728
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66885 in Ubuntu "broken right parenthesis in Chinese locale" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66885
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66727 in silo (main) "Can't boot ubuntu/sparc64 if installed on mirroring md device with installer" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66727
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66884 in bluez-utils (main) "hcitool scan and dev return empty although BT works" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66884
* carsten would like to report a wish agains launchpad itself, but I don't know against what product... All listed in the search-popup seem wrong to me.
<dholbach> carsten: does launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+filebug work for you?
<carsten> dholbach: yes, thatnks
<carsten> thanks
<dholbach> cool
<carsten> ok, now somebody please implement https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+bug/66887 ;-)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 66887 in launchpad "Make reporters life easier when he is searching for an already reported bug" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<carsten> dholbach: as you're a MOTU. I guess it is to late in the game to increase Vim from 7.0.35 to 7.0.145? I mean, 110 bugfixes are a good thing (tm) and shouldn't break anything (no new features)
<dholbach> it's in main
<dholbach> so not a 'universe' or MOTU thing
<carsten> ok, but you as a MOTU know such things :)
<dholbach> and I'm not sure we'll get it in
<dholbach> we're going for easy and obvious fixes only now
<carsten> the only real showstopper in edgy for me is the kdm-doesn't-start bug
<dholbach> urg
<dholbach> you filed the bug already?
<carsten> bug 63541
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 63541 in usplash "edgy eft usplash does not switch to kdm" [Low,Fix committed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63541
* carsten just added a comment there, it is _not_ fixed here
<carsten> bug 62922 is gone here now, but I need to use command like "ln -s" which cannot be done by my mom ;-)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 62922 in usplash "Boor splash not working on Dell inspiron 6400" [Low,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62922
<dholbach> :-/
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66888 in usplash (main) "usplash messes up X display" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66888
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66890 in kdebase (main) "kate frozen when "Spellcheck Slection" is selected" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66890
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66891 in mesa (main) "libglu1-mesa-dev: Depends: libglu1-mesa (= 6.5.1~20060817-0ubuntu3) but 6.5.1+cvs20060824 is to be installed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66891
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66892 in Ubuntu "Random system lockup on video playback" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66892
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66893 in verbiste (universe) "Please sync verbiste (universe) from unstable" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66893
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66896 in gnome-utils (main) "gnome-search-tool doesn't find text in ODF files" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66896
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66895 in partman-base (main) "Ubiquity disappears if you have multiple disks and the last disk is empty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66895
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66897 in choose-mirror (main) "overrides installation from cd?" [Low,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66897
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66898 in grip (universe) "Grip can't find lame (and probably others)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66898
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66899 in gxine (main) "Selected "BBC Radio Five Live" stream, and gxine crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66899
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66900 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66900
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66901 in tilp (universe) "Icon do not apear in Programs after install" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66901
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66902 in totem (main) "totem-mozilla claims RTSP mime type but can't play them" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66902
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66903 in firefox (main) "Flash 9 beta game crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66903
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66904 in python-scipy (universe) "cannot use plmesh from scipy.xplt in AMD64" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66904
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66907 in python-scipy (universe) "Cannot install python-scipy and python-f2py in edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66907
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66908 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17 (restricted) "nvidia-glx-config does not work any more" [Medium,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66908
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66905 in qt-x11-free (main) "package doesn't install" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66905
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66909 in Ubuntu "zd1201 wireless card firmware should be included / installed by default" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66909
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66910 in clamav (universe) "can't install clamav" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66910
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66911 in Ubuntu "Memory problem when using Opera's bittorrent client." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66911
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66913 in language-selector (main) "kde language setting" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66913
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66914 in lsb-release (main) "lsb-release in edgy displays "No LSB modules are available."" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66914
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66915 in kubuntu-meta (main) "kde hal configuration for removable devices" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66915
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66916 in update-manager (main) "[Dapper->Edgy]  ubuntu-desktop has broken dep on xorg " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66916
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66918 in Ubuntu "Repeated MBR corruption on ICH6 machine" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66918
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66920 in partman (main) "Cannot resize new or existing ext3 partitions" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66920
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66919 in firefox (main) "Please update firefox" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66919
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66921 in Ubuntu "server console" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66921
<carsten> today's hug-day, righ?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66923 in kubuntu-meta (main) "kubuntu-desktop doesn't depend on openoffice.org-kde" [High,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66923
<carsten> This bug is *really* easy to fix bug 66703
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 66703 in callgrind "Please remove callgrind from Edgy, it's now part of valgrind" [Low,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66703
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66922 in firefox (main) "Please update Opera to version 9.0.2." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66922
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66924 in rhythmbox (main) "behaves poorly when a previous instance has frozen" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66924
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66925 in openldap (main) "admin password set by debconf during install is not valid" [Unknown,Unknown]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66925
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66926 in apache2 (main) "Default host unconfigured after LAMP installation" [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66926
<gnomefreak> carsten: yesterday was hug day
<Nafallo> wtf? filed a bug on firefox against opera?
<carsten> gnomefreak: oh :-) Still the bug is really easy to fix
<gnomefreak> Nafallo: its chjanged to ubuntu
<gnomefreak> this might not even be something that can be fixed
<seb128> I reassigned it
<Nafallo> yea, saw :-)
<seb128> no reason it can't be fixed
<Nafallo> was about to do it myself actually ;-)
<gnomefreak> who is in charge of the commercial repo
<gnomefreak> ?
<seb128> mvo I would say
<mvo> gnomefreak: what is it about? opera? tfheen did that package
<gnomefreak> oh ok
<gnomefreak> safe to subscribe him?
<mvo> gnomefreak: should be, yeah
<gnomefreak> k ty
<mvo> he may a bit busy right now with the release though :)
<gnomefreak> oh he is but this isnt of IMHO very low importance
<bddebian> Boo
<ogra> bee
<bddebian> ;-)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66927 in openoffice.org (main) "No hyphenation patterns for English in Dapper" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66927
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66928 in python-defaults (main) "Again a python upgrade problem," [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66928
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66931 in Ubuntu "Edgy : KMix and sound through headphones on laptop" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66931
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66929 in xkeyboard-config (main) "on first boot, ppc keyboard under X repeats forever" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66929
<seb128> keescook: I doubt that's an xkeyboard-config bug, rather an xorg or linux one imho
<seb128> keescook: xkeyboard-config contains the keymaps definition
<keescook> seb128: ah, okay, I wasn't sure, and it seemed like the other keyboard bugs were in there.
<seb128> the bugs like "that key doesn't do what it's supposed to do on this keymap" are for it usually
* keescook nods
<seb128> it has the datas about the keymap
<seb128> repeted event looks like a program bug rather some wrong description
<seb128> anyway I'm not a keyboard wizard, I could be wrong ;)
<seb128> maybe ask Tollef or fabbione
<keescook> me neither, I'm not even sure where to look to debug it since as soon as I flip to console, it's fixed.  :P
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66933 in openoffice.org (main) "Recent Documents doesn't include files opened from within OOO" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66933
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66934 in Ubuntu "'Contribute to Ubuntu' Yelp Page Mistake" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66934
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66935 in gaim (main) "gaim crashed for no reason at all" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66935
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66936 in bash (main) "Problem report after restart - Unknown Cause" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66936
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66939 in hal (main) "hald-runner fd leak" [Unknown,Unknown]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66939
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66938 in bash (main) "Completion with mount(8) in /media always points to /media/cdrom0 (Edgy Eft beta)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66938
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66940 in psi (universe) "Psi version string presents as "Debian testing/unstable" on Dapper" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66940
<roshan_s> seb128: Is it enough to subscribe the Ubuntu Archive Maintainers to bug 61217 to get them to sync verbiste 0.1.14-1.2 from Debian?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 61217 in verbiste "Verbiste includes /usr/share/locale/locale.alias in edgy amd64" [Unknown,Fix committed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61217
<seb128> roshan_s: bug #66893
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 66893 in verbiste "Please sync verbiste (universe) from unstable" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66893
<roshan_s> seb128: Oh, sorry. Didn't see that :)
<seb128> roshan_s: I've prefered opening a new bug, it's faster since you need to mention the changelog, etc and there is small piece of python code to do that
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66941 in ndiswrapper (main) "Netgear WG111T kernel panic on Edgy beta" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66941
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66942 in oem-config (main) "OEM configuration never finishes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66942
<roshan_s> seb128: Thanks for that.
<seb128> np
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66943 in libvncserver (universe) "LibVNCServer doesn't remember password after reboot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66943
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66944 in libflaim (universe) "Typo in /usr/lib/pkgconfig/libflaim.pc" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66944
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66946 in kbd-chooser (main) "Fails to detect US keyboard type" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66946
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66945 in Ubuntu "an error in update to edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66945
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66947 in Ubuntu "[amd64]  monitor on DVI is not detected on alternate install and live CD" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66947
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66948 in gnome-panel (main) "run "killall" from 'run application dialog' make gnome-panel crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66948
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66949 in firefox (main) "crash on edgy w firefox 2.0 (rc)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66949
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66951 in ubiquity (main) "fatal error while installing kubuntu dapper" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66951
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66952 in esound (main) "esddsp not support SNDCTL_DSP_CHANNELS ioctl." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66952
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66953 in Ubuntu "GFax chrashes with mono error" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66953
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66954 in jigdo (universe) "Jigdo-lite recognises Ubuntu as Debian" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66954
<spacey_> Anyone get sound-juicer working with lame?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66955 in eclipse (universe) "javadoc hover doesn't show any text" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66955
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66956 in jigdo (universe) "Jigdo-lite doesn't use .pot files" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66956
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66957 in banshee (universe) "banshee crashes/freezes when inserting a blank cd/dvd" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66957
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66959 in kdegraphics (main) ".djvu files are not associated with KViewShell " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66959
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66894 in launchpad-dependencies (multiverse) "missing dependancy graphviz" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66894
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66960 in network-manager (main) "System Crash on connecting to wireless network (KDE)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66960
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66961 in evolution (main) "double-click-and-drag select" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66961
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66962 in epiphany-browser (main) "Crash recovery loads twice the number of browser instances which originally crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66962
<roshan_s> spacey_: Yes, I have
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66963 in Ubuntu "pci_set_power_state errors in tty0 console" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66963
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66965 in Ubuntu "I/o bug on reading hdc " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66965
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66966 in linux-source-2.6.15 (main) "Kernel panic with Dapper kernel on Acer Ferrari 4005 (panic attached)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66966
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66967 in Ubuntu "GRUB (hd0)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66967
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66968 in Ubuntu "Bug with Gnome Destop of Ubuntu Live" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66968
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66970 in xserver-xorg-video-nv (main) "top of screen blank" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66970
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66971 in base-installer (main) "Please install itanium kernels on all ia64 boxen for edgy" [High,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66971
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66973 in ubiquity (main) "Installer crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66973
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66975 in Baltix "Failed to Upgrade to edgy RC" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66975
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66976 in xorg (main) "dist-upgrade Dapper -> Edgy. Conflicting files x11-common <-> xinit" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66976
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66977 in mozilla-firefox-locale-all (main) "Use localized start pages" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66977
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66978 in console-setup (main) "Us_intl keyboard doesnt generate "" for brazilian portuguese locale using UTF-8" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66978
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66979 in firefox (main) "Crashed when trying to save a file" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66979
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66980 in dhcp3 (main) "dhclient should send host name by default" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66980
<pips1> bug 33762
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 33762 in xorg-driver-synaptics "Appletouch trackpad unbearably slow" [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/33762
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66981 in usplash-theme-ubuntu (main) "inconsistency between preview and actual splash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66981
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66982 in arts (main) "Sound server fatal error: cpu overload, aborting" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66982
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66984 in ubuntu-meta (main) "Missing display driver after upgrade from 6.06 to 6.10 rc" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66984
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66985 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "HP laptop alsa patch in edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66985
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66986 in phpbb2 (universe) "phpbb2 2.0.18 CSS bugs fixed in 2.0.21" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66986
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66988 in xorg (main) "X server doesn't respond to keyboard input at first login" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66988
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66989 in aboot-installer (universe) "Live CD Installer Crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66989
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66990 in Ubuntu "kubuntu/firefox should per default open mailto: with kmail" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66990
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66991 in xorg (main) "[edgy]  XKB error choosing keyboard variant" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66991
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66992 in upstart (main) "upstart and sysvinit can both be removed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66992
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66994 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "Shutdown does not turn off my computer" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66994
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66995 in gdm (main) "Keyrepeat in fresh install" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66995
<motin_> is it too late to report bugs on edgy?
<jonh_wendell> motin_, i guess it depends of its severity
<Vytas> it is never late
<motin_> jonh_wendell: if you take a personal judgement on this: I installed edgy where PPPoE is needed for internet connection, but pppoeconf is totally broken
<jonh_wendell> motin_, you can report your bug normally
<jonh_wendell> motin_, the people will check it
<motin_> jonh_wendell: normally? as opposed to?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66996 in xserver-kdrive (universe) "Unable to launch xserver-xephyr under ubuntu dapper amd64" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66996
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66997 in rdesktop (main) "Error : "NOT IMPLEMENTED: system pointer message 0x7f00" when closing session" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66997
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66998 in usplash (main) "usplash shows nothing on screen" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66998
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67000 in grub (main) "default grub has no splash, and reminds me of dos 3.0" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67000
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67001 in asterisk (universe) "asterisk.init fails when /var/run is tmpfs" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67001
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67002 in deskbar-applet (main) "Bug in deskbar applet" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67002
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67003 in language-support-ku (main) "Edgy: openoffice.org-l10n-ku is very outdated" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67003
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67004 in gnome-screensaver (main) "screensaver preview should disable the screensaver" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67004
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67005 in update-manager (main) "Incorrect handling of locales" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67005
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67006 in Ubuntu "Bug in Dist-upgrade" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67006
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67007 in uim (universe) "uim package descriptions are a mess" [Low,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67007
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67008 in ubuntu-meta (main) "Cannot install ubuntu 6.10 internet installation, get error about "ubuntu-desktop" during installation process" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67008
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67009 in glom (universe) "UVF: glom 1.1.7 -> 1.2.0" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67009
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67011 in Ubuntu "login in /etc/pam.d incorrect [Edgy] " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67011
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67012 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "Marvell PATA controller (88SE6101) is not supported" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67012
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67013 in kde-systemsettings (main) "User Management Module doesn't load" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67013
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67015 in ubiquity (main) "Installation error" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67015
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67016 in kde-systemsettings (main) "Typo: "Users Folders" should be "Users' Folders"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67016
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67017 in kdeutils (main) "KWallets disappear after 061017's upgrade" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67017
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67019 in kaffeine-mozilla (universe) "cook.so.6.0 errors" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67019
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67018 in evince (main) "no anti-aliasing for vector graphics in PDF using evince in edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67018
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67020 in wlassistant (main) "wlassistant gives wrong status messages" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67020
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67022 in installation-guide (main) "example-preseed.txt is .gz" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67022
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67023 in arts (main) "aRts sound server fails to start" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67023
#ubuntu-bugs 2006-10-20
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67024 in ubiquity (main) "[EDGY]  charset issue when installing with Norwegian language." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67024
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67025 in tango-icon-theme (main) "The mime-type icon for swf files have "macromedia" on it" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67025
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67026 in acpid (main) "Early abort of /etc/init.d/acpid because of non-zero exit status" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67026
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67027 in xorg (main) "[edgy]  Caps Lock doesn't work (CyMotion Master Linux)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67027
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67028 in update-manager (main) "Could not install "firestarter"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67028
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67029 in xorg (main) "x11-common complains about /usr/bin/X11/ being used by Opera" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67029
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67030 in upstart (main) "Should require upstart-compat-sysv" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67030
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67031 in xorg (main) "X doesn't work after upgrade - fix: cd /usr/bin ; ln -sf Xorg X" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67031
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67032 in ubiquity (main) "Installer crashes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67032
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67033 in firefox (main) "Problem with partly hided drop down window" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67033
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67034 in nautilus-cd-burner (main) "available speeds are wrong" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67034
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67035 in plucker (universe) "plucker build broken" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67035
<dufresnep> ! close a bug with duplicate
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about close a bug with duplicate - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dufresnep> Is this correct place to ask a question about bugs? I never see someone speaking.
<Seveas> dufresnep, it is
<dufresnep> thanks, about bug #3627, it is unconfirmed, but has a duplicate with fix released.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 3627 in geda "gschem doesn't work" [High,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/3627
<dufresnep> Should I marked it fixed released too?
<Seveas> dufresnep, just mark it as duplicate, that
<Seveas> 'senough
<dufresnep> Who have enough privileges to remove a duplicate on a bug?
<dufresnep> QA team only, or should I be able, as a member of BugSquad?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67036 in Ubuntu "Getting Started - a gripe" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67036
<dufresnep> I wrongly added made bug 14330 a duplicate of bug 59620, but I see no way to remove that.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 14330 in parted "broken partition layout with Thinkpad predesktop area" [High,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/14330
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 59620 in parted "This ext2 filesystem has a rather strange layout (newer ext2/ext3)" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/59620
<jonh_wendell> dufresnep: done
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67037 in apt (main) "Permission of extended_states wrong" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67037
<dufresnep> john_windell: Thanks! Does it require special privileges, or I could make it but was too blind to find how?
<dufresnep> john_windell: I see you are in QA team, so I guess you have this privilege I don't have.
<jonh_wendell> dufresnep: just clicked on "Mark as duplicate" link, removed the bug number you putted and hit <enter>
<dufresnep> not very intuitive, thanks!
<jonh_wendell> :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67038 in update-manager (main) "Tomboy is gone" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67038
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67039 in Ubuntu "unable to detect LG 1520 LCD properly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67039
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67041 in banshee (universe) "Ipod Shuffle doesn't work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67041
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67042 in dibbler (universe) "Unable to set up socket option IPV6_PKTINFO" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67042
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67043 in evolution (main) "http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=363526" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67043
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67044 in kaffeine (main) "Kaffeine crashes when attempting to play CD" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67044
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67045 in hubackup (universe) "Considere exclude options" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67045
<dufresnep> I have go through all Unconfirmed, Importance High bugs, and confirmed all that needed to be confirmed. Next I will work on unconfirmed, normal importance bugs. :-) But an other day.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67046 in Ubuntu "unable to mount liveCD for edgy RC" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67046
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67047 in Ubuntu "xfs file system corruption" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67047
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67048 in libapt-front (main) "apt-index-watcher daemon takes too much cpu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67048
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67049 in Ubuntu "Live CD -> installation process stalls and freezes the computer on Dell Inspiron 6400 (+ Wrong resolution an no acceleration for x1400 ATI)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67049
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67050 in Ubuntu "Edgy RC Installer crashes on Macbook Pro" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67050
<kgoetz> hi all. i'm wondering if theres a 'best practice' i can follow trying to debug something. a person can print to a printer, but if they try a second printer (both network), their client (using ltsp) will crash out to login screen
<kgoetz> i'v moved their .gnome* .gconf* .openoffice*  aside, and its still hapening, i'm about ot try their .cups and see if that helps
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67051 in Ubuntu "Tajik keyboard not working correctly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67051
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67052 in update-manager (main) "Could not calculate the upgrade" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67052
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67054 in Ubuntu "Errors about locale when dist-upgrade from dapper to edgy." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67054
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67055 in usplash (main) "Bootup Splash (usplash) is not shown" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67055
<kgoetz> it seems to be a .cups/lpoptions problem
<kgoetz> but i dont think its printing properly still
<tuxmaniac> bug 62342
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 62342 in gdm "gdmgreeter Failed to connect to socket" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62342
* tuxmaniac is unable to do a sudo gdmsetup/
* tuxmaniac is unable to do a sudo gdmsetup
<tuxmaniac> It says "Cannot find GDM Configuration file"
<tuxmaniac> Similar bugs are there
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67057 in scim (main) "libscim-dev should depend on scim-gtk2-immodule" [High,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67057
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67059 in synaptic (main) "X does not resume after opening laptop" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67059
<kgoetz> woot! its printing... i think!
<kgoetz> yay! it did
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67060 in hostap-driver (universe) "senao nl-2511cd pcmcia - wrong driver loading" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67060
* kgoetz isnt sure where this bug should be filed, but will make a bug anyway
<kgoetz> yay. bug filed.
<kgoetz> bug 67061 is it - if it needs more info mark as such. i'll do it next time i'm here
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 67061 in Ubuntu "Crash printing from openoffice in dapper" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67061
<kgoetz> bbl!
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67061 in Ubuntu "Crash printing from openoffice in dapper" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67061
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67063 in kde-systemsettings (main) "No way to alter Launch Feedback via System Settings" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67063
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67064 in Ubuntu "Wireless Atheros AR5005G 802.11abg NIC" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67064
<cypher1_> hi all
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67065 in banshee (universe) "Got a fatal error when trying to import" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67065
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67066 in update-manager (main) "upgrade from 6.06 failed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67066
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67067 in update-manager (main) "dist-upgrade to edgy failed on gnome-app-install" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67067
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67068 in update-manager (main) "upgrade error" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67068
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67069 in Ubuntu "X.org doesn't start on boot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67069
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67070 in Ubuntu "GNOME Font properties, multiple radio buttons choosed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67070
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67071 in Ubuntu "EdgyEft 6.10 RC1 partitioner lockup during install from LiveCD" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67071
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67072 in firefox (main) "firefox crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67072
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66912 in asterisk (universe) "Asterisk remote heap overflow" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66912
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67073 in gaim (main) "Gaim crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67073
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67075 in Ubuntu "Edgy RC 1 - Boots to a black screen" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67075
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67074 in gnome-power-manager (main) "Brightness controls do not work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67074
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67076 in cdebconf (main) "Can't see selection of font face" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67076
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67077 in gnome-pilot (main) "After one sync, connections to a Tungsten T3 device fails" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67077
<a7p> Hello everyone, I could need some help reporting a bug.
<a7p> I installed a current eclipse myself, but when I exit it, the javavm keeps running.
<a7p> When I remove the at-spi-package everything works fine.
<a7p> is there any way to find out if it is an eclipse or an ubuntu problem?
<a7p> I'd really like to report this one, for it is very annoying.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67080 in kdeutils (main) "[Edgy]  dependencies conflict with kubuntu-desktop" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67080
<dholbach> good morning
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67081 in kde-guidance (main) "guidance-power-manager thinks battery is low way too early" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67081
<cypher1_> dholbach, good morning!
<dholbach> hi cypher1
<dholbach> how's the bug hunt going? :)
<cypher1_> dholbach, :) good
<cypher1_> i am looking for new bugs
<cypher1_> now
<cypher1_> dholbach, how is your day going ?
<dholbach> i'm just starting, but quite well so far ;-)
<cypher1_> :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67082 in Ubuntu "[Edgy]  Ubuntu Installer dont find "/"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67082
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67083 in mono (main) "Mono crashed (while Beagle had been running)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67083
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67084 in Ubuntu "[Edgy]  Ubuntu Installer - Time Configuration" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67084
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67085 in xserver-xorg-video-ati (main) "Only default 1024x768 resolution works properly." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67085
<dholbach> YAY, new bugs!
* ogra shakes his head
<cypher1_> can one be able to triage a bug even if that person has never used the product reported in the bug ?
<dholbach> sure... if it's a crash for example: you ask for version number, backtrace, then if you look at the backtrace you might find debug symbols missing, etc
<dholbach> or if you find duplicates
<dholbach> or if you are able to pinpoint a bug to an upstream equivalent
<cypher1_> ok
<cypher1_> thanks
<dholbach> thank YOU :)
<cypher1_> :)
<cypher1_> tepsipakki, ahh we triaging same defect
<cypher1_> tepsipakki, we both asked the same thing to the submitter in a gap of 3 min.. lol.. when i refreshed the page i saw your comment :)
<cypher1_> need to go for lunch..catch you all later
<dholbach> enjoy it
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67086 in nautilus (main) "Nautilus keeps crashing at gettimeofday" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67086
<mvo> has anyone heard of issues with python-support not setting up a module/package properly? bug #67067 looks like exactly this happend
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 67067 in pyxdg "dist-upgrade to edgy failed on gnome-app-install" [High,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67067
<mvo> maybe bugmaster seb128 or dholbach?
<seb128> mvo: what?
<seb128> looking
<dholbach> seb128: no, I can't tell - although python-support had a bunch of weird looking bugs in debian last itme i looked
<mvo> its very anonying because it breaks the g-a-i postinst
* mvo grumbles about python transition yet again
<seb128> mvo: nop, better to ask doko about python
<seb128> mvo: breaks like every time?
<seb128> or you got one guy having the breakage?
<mvo> seb128: no, got two reports so far. but i never happend for me
<mvo> seb128: yeah, I'm not sure if doko wants to hear about python-support issues though ,)
<seb128> mvo: "convert main to python-central NOW" :)
<mvo> IMHO that would be the best thing to do (well, not now, but). then there is only one piece of fragile infrastructure to deal with
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67088 in vlc (universe) "vlc crashes when playlist edited." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67088
<seb128> mvo: the issue would be the diff with Debian
<mvo> yes :/
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67079 in Ubuntu "(Edit)Edgy RC 1 - Boots to a black screen" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67079
<elmargol> damn upgrading my laptop to edgy is a pain :(
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67090 in update-manager (main) "On upgrading to Edgy from Dapper, confusing kernel selection" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67090
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67089 in update-manager (main) "update to edgy problem while "calculating the upgrade"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67089
<elmargol> trying to overwrite `/usr/share/man/man5/Xsession.5.gz', which is also in package xinit
<seaLne> what is not being able to login at console a bug against? switching via ctr+alt+f1 gives me a corrupted screen and selecting console login from kdm gives me nothing either
<seaLne> hmm works with rc live cd but not on my desktop
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67092 in asterisk (universe) "Bug / typo in Asterisk init-script." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67092
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67093 in openoffice.org (main) "OO crashes when paste from writer clipboard to evolution new mail" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67093
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67094 in gqcam (universe) "segfault" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67094
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67100 in flamethrower (universe) "Server stops working after a minute" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67100
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67097 in debconf (main) "upgrade to edgy gives a popup complaining about nice values" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67097
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67098 in firefox (main) "Crash when switching between tabs in gmail" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67098
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67099 in evolution (main) "blank message window when viewing a read msg from unread list" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67099
<a7p> no one able to help me with my eclipse/java/gnome-problem?
<dholbach> a7p: #ubuntu or #ubuntu+1 might help better than #ubuntu-bugs - I just know of experimental eclipse package for edgy at   deb http://people.ubuntu.com/~doko/a ./
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67103 in update-manager (main) "no upgrade to edgy rc1 possible -- problem with ubuntu-desktop" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67103
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67101 in Ubuntu "Edgy regression on AMD64 makes machine unusable (CRITICAL)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67101
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67104 in xine-ui (universe) "xine-ui is not compiled with lirc support in edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67104
<a7p> dholbach, thank you, I just thought, it might  be an at-spi-bug ... since the same eclipse-version ran fine on dapper.
<dholbach> why at-spi?
<a7p> dholbach, when I remove this package, eclipse shuts down fine.
<a7p> I just wondered who I could diagnose this further.
<dholbach> it'd be nice if you could file a bug report with terminal messages etc, backtrace if it crashes
<a7p> dholbach, that's the problem, it does not really crash ... it just closes the gui, but fails to shut down the sun-vm
<a7p> also I do not know against which package I should file the bug ... I'll do some further research, just thought, someone here could tell me to enable this and install that dbg-package to get a bunch of verbose messages.
<dholbach> start with eclipse
<dholbach> we can still reassign
<dholbach> terminal messages, maybe an strace
<dholbach> I don't know anything at all about java
<a7p> okay, thanks for your time.
<dholbach> anytime :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67105 in vim (main) "cursor keys dont work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67105
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67106 in bzr-svn (universe) "bzr-svn has failed to build on i386" [Medium,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67106
<shining> hi
<shining> doesn't ubuntu also have an automatic way to close bugs
<shining> using (close #bugid) in the changelog or something
<shining> anyway, bug 64293 has been fixed by last package
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 64293 in mpd "Init: Unable to create /var/run/mpd/mpd.pid" [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64293
<kelmo> hi, do some ubuntu packages divert bug reports to upstream bug trackers, and if so, where does one report ubuntu specific bugs for such a package?
<shining> so status is fix released ?
<shining> kelmo: the problem is with the tools used for diverting the packages, right?
<kelmo> shining: no
<kelmo> i have concerns over copyright issues with a package
<kelmo> ktorrent
<kelmo> and would like to know the best forum to discuss there concerns
<shining> oh I totally misunderstand your question, sorry
<kelmo> as launchpad directs me to upstream KDE bugtracker, that most certainly does not want my shit attached
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67107 in Ubuntu "Applications quits even if I don't ask it to." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67107
<shining> hmm
<shining> kelmo: afaik, debian has a mailing list for copyright issues and stuff like that. maybe ubuntu has one too
<kelmo> ok, i may as well ask the bigwigs
<shining> the bigwigs?
<shining> and there is a debian-legal mailing list, but I didn't find the equivalent for ubuntu
<kelmo> shining: tfheen seems to think the devel channel is best forum for such talk
<kelmo> shining: at least, for now
<kelmo> i suppose ubuntu would one day require a simlar service
<shining> yes right, I was thinking about ubuntu-devel mailing list too
<shining> maybe it would be better to also have an ubuntu-legal
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67108 in update-manager (main) "Could not calculate the upgrade" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67108
<shining> what's the difference between fix commited and fix released?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67110 in Ubuntu "Kernel instabilty on Medion MD41300 with Hyperthreading enabled / Mobile Pentium 4 HT 3.06Ghz" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67110
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67111 in cyrus-imapd-2.2 (universe) "Cyrus linked against db4.4 compiled against 4.3 ?" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67111
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67112 in update-manager (main) "Odd behavior using Italian translation" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67112
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67113 in kdebase (main) "K Menu naming scheme changed in 3.5.5 from 3.5.4" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67113
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67114 in gnome-cups-manager (main) "Clicking on a newly created printer causes crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67114
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67116 in gnome-terminal (main) "Space-key doesn't work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67116
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67117 in azureus (universe) "Hangs in splashscreen" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67117
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67119 in eclipse (universe) "eclipse consumes enormous amount of memory, using gcj" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67119
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67120 in Ubuntu "[KDE 3.5.5]  Device labels are not correctly displayed on desktop" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67120
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67121 in Ubuntu "update-manager bug" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67121
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67122 in Ubuntu "New fstab configuration" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67122
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67123 in ubuntu-meta (main) "Hard disk driver issue: translated ATA stat/err 0x51/40" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67123
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67125 in asterisk (universe) "meetme recordings go to the wrong place" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67125
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67126 in linux-meta (main) "events/0 uses all of cpu, causes big slowdown" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67126
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67127 in synaptic (main) "Upgrade to Eft fails" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67127
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67129 in notification-daemon (main) "notification-daemon using 237MB of memory" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67129
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67128 in Ubuntu "Incorrect permissions (home directories)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67128
<cypher1_> hoy... duplicated a bug
<cypher1_> bug 66998 is dup of bug 66607
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 66998 in usplash "usplash shows nothing on screen" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66998
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 66607 in usplash "No usplash at all" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66607
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67131 in xserver-xgl (universe) "so called crash (but not really)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67131
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67130 in ubiquity (main) "mount points preparation locked - "No root file system"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67130
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67132 in gaim (main) "Auto-away can't set "Change status to"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67132
<geser> when mentioning a Debian bug number in a bug comment, is there a way to get it linked correctly?
<geser> currently it links to a LP bug with the same number (which doesn't exist (yet))
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67133 in nfs-utils (main) "Strange upgrade behaviour from Dapper to Edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67133
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67134 in evolution (main) "Menu item change from "dition" to "diter" depending on focus" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67134
<dholbach> geser: nope, the link will work though
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67135 in network-manager (main) "nm-applet in edgy fails to start after removing libglib-1-2" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67135
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67136 in wine (universe) "[UVF Exception Universe]  wine 0.9.23" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67136
<geser> dholbach: see the last comment to bug 65334
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 65334 in thai-system "[UNMETDEPS]  thai-system has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65334
<geser> there is no way to get the bug number point to the Debian BTS?
<dholbach> yep
<Hobbsee> geser: you can add it as an upstream task, i would think
<dholbach> Malone wil always assume Malone bugs
<Hobbsee> hey dholbach
<dholbach> hey Hobbsee
<dholbach> geser: yes, what Hobbsee says
<dholbach> bugwatch yes, linkification no
<geser> hmm, perhaps I should file a bug against malone
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67137 in Ubuntu "vi editor on edgy eft" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67137
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67139 in human-gtk-theme (main) "Useless visual noise in all progress bars." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67139
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67140 in beagle (main) "Cannot index *.doc file as normal user, but working as root" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67140
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67141 in Ubuntu "GREP_OPTION can break system scripts" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67141
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67142 in Ubuntu "Xubuntu 6.10 beta alternate PPC: wrong md5 sum in /md5sums.txt in " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67142
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67144 in update-manager (main) "upgrade from dapper to edgy fails, probably because of third party compiz repository" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67144
<seb128> mvo is going to love compiz :p
<dholbach> urg :-(
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67143 in acpi-support (main) "PCC and hotkeys not working" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67143
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67146 in synaptic (main) "synaptic pinning/locking does not work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67146
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67147 in Ubuntu "Xubuntu 6.10 beta alternate PPC: installation fails" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67147
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67148 in epiphany-browser (main) "epiphany complaining wiki.ubuntu.com requires an encrypted connection" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67148
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67149 in postfix (main) "Postfix randomly losing the mail" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67149
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67150 in ubiquity (main) "Crash while installing edgy eft rc on AMD64" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67150
<bddebian> Howdy
<bddebian> Err Boo ;-P
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67151 in gparted (main) "Edgy RC Installation Problem" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67151
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67152 in Ubuntu "WEP doesn't work when setting key using network-admin" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67152
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67154 in ubiquity (main) "Installer crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67154
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67155 in casper (main) "make magnifier start in Ubuntu LiveCD" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67155
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67156 in xfs (universe) "xfs start script too low of a priority " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67156
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67157 in xfstt (universe) "xfstt start script too low of a priority" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67157
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67158 in openoffice.org-l10n (main) "Translations done in Rosetta do not appear in Ubuntu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67158
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67159 in ubiquity (main) "edgy install crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67159
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67160 in gaim (main) "Segmentation fault" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67160
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67162 in subversion (main) "Error in Russian translation" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67162
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67163 in update-manager (main) "Update-manager cannot update my Dapper install to Egdy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67163
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67164 in evince (main) "Evince print dialog doesn't respect page setup settings" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67164
<carthik> Is Bug #43501 a nautilus bug?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 43501 in Ubuntu "Default drag operation to an external storage device." [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/43501
<carthik> crimsun, can you explain something about sound bugs to me, if you are free for a minute or so?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67165 in kubuntu-meta (main) "VNC much slower with kubuntu client than with vncserver" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67165
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67166 in tilda (universe) "Crash in tilda on opening in ubuntu-edgy (AMD64)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67166
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67168 in ubiquity "timeout in Ubuntu Installer while checking for mirrors is too long" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67168
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67169 in bluez-utils (main) ""/etc/init.d/bluetooth restart" loses hcid options" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67169
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67170 in Ubuntu "Link to help.ubuntu.com is treated like a file download" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67170
<ubotu> Announcement from my owner (Seveas): TheFridge
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67171 in usplash (main) "Inspiron 6400 - Problem when closing screen" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67171
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67172 in casper (main) "set /apps/gksu/disable-grab true on v2, v3, m2" [Low,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67172
<carthik> what about the fridge, ubotu?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67173 in usplash (main) "Inspiron 6400 - Problem with headphone" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67173
<Seveas> usplash ---- headphone
<Seveas> sure......
<carthik> lol
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67175 in Ubuntu "NFSv3 suplementary ACLs dont work with ub610" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67175
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67177 in xserver-xorg-video-sis (main) "SIS630 and AIGLX. 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x4a" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67177
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67178 in Ubuntu "Dell Inspiron 600m: right alt key doesn't work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67178
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67179 in rdesktop (main) "slow redraw in window mode (fine in fullscreen)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67179
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67078 in ubiquity (main) "partitioning crashes in kubuntu install (edgy)" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67078
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67181 in partman-md (main) "partman-md hangs when it can't find any spare partitions" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67181
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67182 in update-manager (main) "update-manager nvidia" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67182
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67183 in xserver-xorg-video-ati (main) "External monitor not working Radeon Mobility M6 LY" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67183
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67184 in Ubuntu "[edgy]  Atheros chipset wireless card not detected" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67184
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67186 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "System hang while shutting down from KDE" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67186
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67188 in Ubuntu "Lack of Polish diacritic symbols during writting, no Polish keyboard activated" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67188
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67185 in human-theme (main) "Progress bar progress invisible" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67185
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67187 in subversion (main) "Java VM will crash if JavaHL is used" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67187
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67189 in nautilus (main) "smb password not being saved in gnome keyring" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67189
<dufresnep> I feel like asking a dumb question, but does the tag edgy-beta is relative the release-candidate, or previous knot releases ?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67190 in firefox (main) "home page settings lost after dist-upgrade" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67190
<seb128> dufresnep: tags are not defined, people use them in a free way
<seb128> I'm not sure what use people might do of an edgy-beta tag
<seb128> if that was bugs to fix with it, bugs happening with it
<power83_> kernel in ubuntu server i386 don't boot after installation and reboot
<dufresnep> seb128: thanks (atlthough I don't really understand what you means by "if that was bugs to fix with it, bugs happening with it)
<seb128> I'm not sure if they use it as "the bug should be fixed for edgy-beta" or "the bug is happening with edgy-beta"
<dufresnep> Probably edgy-rc1 would be more usefull (for bug happening with edgy-rc)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67193 in gaim (main) "on gnome start i get a crash report" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67193
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67192 in Ubuntu "ltsp configuration problems in lts.conf" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67192
<palski> there seems to be millions of duplicates with that installation crash
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67194 in trac (universe) "[UVF exception request]  trac 0.10-2 from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67194
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67195 in gaim (main) "Gaim 2.0 unusably slow in Edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67195
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67196 in xserver-xorg-video-i810 (main) "mouse pointer disappears after switch to console" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67196
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67198 in Ubuntu "Edgy beta fails to install (freezes during gnome-updater part of install)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67198
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67199 in iptables (main) "iptables 1.3.5 produces error for unknown arg for option --icmp-type" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67199
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67200 in konversation (main) "[Edgy]  v1.0.1 Excess Flood due to /WHO on connect" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67200
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67201 in control-center (main) "network preferences gone after dapper -> edgy upgrade" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67201
<cypher1_> is there any major problem is usplash in edgy ?
<cypher1_> sorry i meant, is there any major problem in usplash in edgy ?
<nixternal> there used to be
<nixternal> i don't know if the issue has been fixed or not
<cypher1_> from the search in bugs.ubuntu.com, lots are still open.. i did not see a fixed one
<cypher1_> nixternal, was that problem with specific hardware ?
<nixternal> no, it was with /etc/alternatives and with /etc/usplash.conf
<nixternal> where they either weren't showing up, were garbled, or were out of synch
<cypher1_> bug 56587
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 56587 in usplash "[edgy]  usplash segfaults" [Medium,Fix released]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/56587
<cypher1_> this was fixed just 3 days back
<cypher1_> how do one get the fix for bug 56587
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 56587 in usplash "[edgy]  usplash segfaults" [Medium,Fix released]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/56587
<cypher1_> dholbach_, hi!
<cypher1_> dholbach_, we look in a similar fashion in the nicks list :D
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67207 in ubuntu-docs (main) "I had to kill postinst script of 6.10.2 to upgrade to 6.10.3" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67207
<Nafallo> eehhh
<Nafallo> 6.10.2 and .3 will probably never happen :-)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67204 in banshee (universe) "Crashed while importing music" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67204
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67205 in Ubuntu "live cd boot of 6.10rc locks up" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67205
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67206 in ubiquity (main) "Installer Crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67206
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67208 in kubuntu-meta (main) "Edgy LiveCD AMD64 no keyboard" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67208
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67202 in compiz (universe) "Compiz Core Crashed Unexpectedly After Edgy Update" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67202
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67209 in update-manager (main) "fail to upgrade to edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67209
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67210 in firefox (main) "Crash after opening an image file in a new tab" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67210
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67211 in totem (main) "Totem was not able to play a qt file frome an url" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67211
<ubulinu> Can someone help me to check if this is a bug? (I'm beginner). It is about Openoffice Writer and a cups pdf printer on the cmdline. "ooffice -pt pdf-printer your.odt"
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67213 in Ubuntu "Partition informations missing in KInfoCenter" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67213
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67214 in jack-audio-connection-kit (universe) "Jackd, after started, stops after few seconds" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67214
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67215 in amarok (main) ""Favourite Tracks" Ignores Rating" [Unknown,Unknown]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67215
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67216 in ubiquity (main) "Installation fails (6.10 RC)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67216
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67217 in adept (main) "Adept title in KMenu needs work -- poor grammer" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67217
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67218 in update-manager (main) "update-manager fails to upgrade from dapper to edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67218
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67219 in kdebase (main) "Slow startup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67219
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67220 in apache2 (main) "mod_mem_cache does not respect mime types" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67220
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67221 in ubiquity (main) "installer crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67221
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67223 in evolution (main) "A "folder-display | " text is displayed before the folder name when the folder is not empty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67223
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67224 in gaim (main) "Gaim 2.0.0 chat refresh bug" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67224
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67222 in firefox (main) "SIGSEGV in libgkplugin" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67222
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67226 in firefox (main) "Font is too blurry in firefox interface and pages rendering" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67226
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67225 in xorg (main) "Random system hangs in xephyr+evdev multiterminal" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67225
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67227 in edubuntu-meta (main) "Unable to Boot up "Ubuntu"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67227
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67228 in openoffice.org (main) "Font is too blurry in openoffice.org interface (menus, toolbars and dialogs)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67228
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67229 in usplash "Loading Bar Doesn't Show Up in Edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67229
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67230 in evolution (main) "[edgy]  blurry icon in preferences" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67230
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67231 in gnome-power-manager (main) "Screen does not turn back on when closing lid on dell latitude D610" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67231
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67232 in firefox (main) "[edgy]  Firefox crashes after opening www.eboost.it" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67232
<cypher1_> i think we have lot of ppl hitting the usplash bug
<cypher1_> anybody here working on usplash bugs
<Burgwork> cypher1_: what sort?
<cypher1_> Burgwork, on the recent ones reported, ie usplash not showing/working in (mostly?) an update to edgy
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67234 in cupsys (main) "Does not work on amd64 architecture if radius server on i386" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67234
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67235 in totem (main) "thumbnailer crashes on unfinished avi's" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67235
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67236 in gnome-power-manager (main) "The battery notification icon don't show the current battery power" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67236
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67203 in alacarte (main) "New menu item not created when name field contains spaces" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67203
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67237 in meta-kde (main) "KDE rarely starts up completely" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67237
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67238 in Ubuntu "Not recognising changed root file system on Kubuntu 6.10RC install" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67238
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67239 in metacity (main) "network manager dialog apper below all windows" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67239
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67240 in spiftacity (universe) "windows are all white" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67240
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67241 in update-manager (main) "Can't update some packages in update-manager Edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67241
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67242 in firefox (main) "firefox crashes on flash content" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67242
<crimsun> ugh.
<FireRabbit> thats a good one
<FireRabbit> do we even care about bugs relating to non-free software? (flash)
<crimsun> yes
<crimsun> I'm triaging it.
<FireRabbit> ok.
<gdh> Excuse me if this is the wrong place, but I feel there is a critical issue in edgy... simply that any computer with a low-end Radeon card (X300/X600) will not be able to run the Live CD - the wrong xorg driver is chosen - "ati" instead of "radeon"
<gdh> ref https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/60712  and https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/64825
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 60712 in xorg "Wrong driver chosen for ATI graphics cards during install, Cant start x" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67243 in evince (main) "Show page size" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67243
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67244 in laptop-detect (main) "Suspend to disk and ram options are not available for Sony Vaio VGN-S260 laptop" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67244
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67246 in update-manager (main) "Tried to upgrade from Ubuntu 6.06 to Ubuntu 6.10 RC using the update manager, upgrade started, then failed." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67246
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67245 in upgrade-system (universe) "upgrade to Edgy from 6.06 fails" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67245
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67247 in evince (main) "duplex printing misaligned" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67247
<FireRabbit> what is done about all these 'upgrade failed' bugs?
<gdh> Let's hope it's more useful than 'try again in April 2007'  :)
<FireRabbit> heheh :)
<gnomefreak> FireRabbit: today from a non up-to-date dapper i upgraded to edgy (again) and not 1 error with python or anything else. i personally think its a meta package issue, or a non-official repos/packages causing most of the ones not related to python
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67249 in xorg (main) "Dell Latitude C640 display dpi detected incorrectly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67249
#ubuntu-bugs 2006-10-21
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67250 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "Totally fatal system hang when using mencoder to record video from BT878 device" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67250
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67251 in wlassistant (main) "Unable to activate/connect my wireless network" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67251
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67252 in Ubuntu "Edgy cannot detect my atheros card" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67252
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67253 in Ubuntu "kdesu kate /etc/fstab - generates a lot of error messages" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67253
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67254 in ubiquity (main) "Kubuntu : partition display problem" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67254
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67255 in Ubuntu "Kubuntu's WinFOSS doesn't install any programs." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67255
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67256 in Ubuntu ""-generic" kernel doesn't boot after upgrade to Edgy prerelease (but -386 does)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67256
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67257 in schedutils (universe) "man page for ionice is missing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67257
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67258 in lirc (main) "Source package doesn't build" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67258
<crimsun> hmph, how is that bug still present?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67259 in language-pack-gnome-pt-base (main) "Folders with new messages are prefixed 'folder-display|'" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67259
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67260 in transcriber (universe) "transcriber does not have Menu entry in gnome" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67260
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67261 in Ubuntu "Problems with ATI fglrx driver" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67261
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67264 in ubiquity (main) "LiveCD Installer reports 'No root file system'" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67264
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67265 in update-manager (main) "can't run software properties" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67265
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67267 in ubiquity (main) "[Edgy RC] Installer Crashes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67267
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67266 in mozilla-firefox-locale-all (main) "EDGY: Last minute localization Kurdish" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67266
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67268 in transcriber (universe) "help refers to wrong path" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67268
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67269 in banshee (universe) "crash while playing music" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67269
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67270 in nfs-utils (main) "knfsd crashes on amd64" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67270
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67271 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17 (restricted) "nvidia binary drivers don't work anymore in Edgy (regression)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67271
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67272 in xorg (main) "xserver does not boot after upgrade from dapper to edgy / abi mismatch of nv nvidia driver" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67272
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67263 in kile (universe) "Dependency on AMD64 needs to be updated" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67263
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67262 in banshee (universe) "hangs when listing large number of songs from linux music server" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67262
<crimsun> sfllaw: thanks for #62855
<crimsun> (hmm, were the verification-* tags supposed to be removed?)
<crimsun> "Timothy Smith" apparently removed them; I'm not aware of that step as SRU procedure.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67273 in eclipse (universe) "Eclipse fails to start" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67273
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67274 in Ubuntu "error when attempting to restart after install of Edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67274
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67275 in usplash (main) "squeezed image on wide screen display" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67275
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67276 in pam (main) "pam_unix returns incorrect return value when not run as root" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67276
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67277 in zsnes (multiverse) "zsnes crashes when playing Sim City" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67277
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67278 in ia32-libs-gtk (main) "im-scim.so missing?" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67278
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67180 in gnome-power-manager (main) "Battery life incorrect" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67180
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67279 in Ubuntu "agpgart aperture problem after daily update to edgy RC" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67279
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67280 in Ubuntu "[NEW]  wave-look_0.1-0ubuntu1" [Medium,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67280
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67282 in Ubuntu "Bootup and filesystem checking" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67282
<DMT> hey everyone - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27621/ A BUG im experiencing
<dufresnep> About bug 21106, I can reproduce it, but it cannot be glibc, I don't have glibc installed. Should I put it on hostname package ?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 21106 in glibc "127.000.000.001 is dead, long live 127.0.0.1, or "hostname: Unknown host"" [Unknown,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/21106
<dufresnep> I guess I will do that for now.
<Fujitsu> No.
<Fujitsu> It should be on glibc.
<Fujitsu> glibc is the source package. libc6 is the binary package.
<dufresnep> Oh I see, thanks!
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67283 in Ubuntu "jigdo files for desktop iso distribution" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67283
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67284 in update-manager (main) "I get the error "cannot calculate the upgrade"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67284
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67285 in firefox (main) "Segmentation fault when loading HTTPS pages" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67285
<dufresnep> Not sure how to handle bug 67154, now that it seems that using an other DVD reader make the problem disappear.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 67154 in ubiquity "Installer crashed" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67154
<Hobbsee> dufresnep: for the bugs in ubiquity?  usually, the answer is "dont"
<dufresnep> eh, but dont do what? Looks like it should no more be considered on ubiquity to me.
<Fujitsu> Don't touch it, really... If you do, Kamion will eat you for his next meal.
<dufresnep> Was I wrong to confirm it, in your opinion?
<Hobbsee> dufresnep: do you reproduce it?
<dufresnep> No, but the logs seems complete enough for a developper to evaluate.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67286 in emacs-extra (universe) "The CC-mode conflict with the template of emacs-extra" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67286
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67287 in update-manager (main) "Could not calculate the upgrade" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67287
<Hobbsee> dufresnep: probably better to leave it unconfirmed - confirmed is only supposed to be used if you can confirm the bug :P
<Hobbsee> dufresnep: besides, kamion does go through all of those bugs, so we can ignore them all
<dufresnep> hum, still pondering your opinion, Hobbsee.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67288 in firefox (main) "firefox crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67288
<Fujitsu> I go by the policy of `when in doubt, trust Hobbsee'.
<Fujitsu> It generally works OK.
<Hobbsee> :D
<Hobbsee> just waiting for me to get blamed.  darn.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67289 in nautilus (main) "SMB network browse failing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67289
<Fujitsu> One thing I don't trust you on, though, is rebuild version numbering :P
<Fujitsu> *cough*ajaxterm*cough*
<Hobbsee> oh yeah, i saw that.  did i take someone else's patch for that, or did i do that myself?
<dufresnep> Guess, I stick to my opinion that having enough infos for a developper to judge the situation (hard to tell enough to fix it), is good enough to confirm. For me, that is why the status is there.
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: deal with https://launchpad.net/bugs/38093
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 38093 in enigmail-locales "[SYNC]  [UNMETDEPS]  engmail-locales has unmet dependencies" [Medium,Confirmed] 
<Fujitsu> I saw that, had a look, and ran away. Big changes which I know nothing about...
<Fujitsu> If you want me to upload, I will, though.
<Hobbsee> hah.  i didnt write that debdiff.
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: well, three people have approved it independanty.  it's got it's UVFe, it just doesnt want to upload for me
<Hobbsee> dufresnep: that's where NEEDSINFO comes in - if the bug doesnt have enough info, you say what you want and set it to NEEDSINFO until they reply with the info
<Fujitsu> OK, I'll upload it.
<Hobbsee> dufresnep: confirmed is only when you can confirm the bug yourself
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: thanks.  i got abotu 3 declined mails on it :P
<Fujitsu> Wait...
<Fujitsu> The version number is wrong.
<Fujitsu> Should be -0ubuntu1...
<dufresnep> Hobbsee: confirmed:  Bugs that are trivially reproduced, or have enough information attached that a developer can fix it.
<dufresnep> according to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/CommonTasks
<Fujitsu> dufresnep, it doesn't meet either of those criteria, IMO.
<dufresnep> Like I said, it is very hard to tell if there is enough info to fix it.
<Hobbsee> If a bug is marked as Unconfirmed, it is helpful for you to try to reproduce the problem, and record the results in Malone. If you are able to confirm the problem, you may change the status to Confirmed. If you are unable to confirm the problem, that is also useful information which should be recorded in a comment.
<Hobbsee> therefore, confirm is only to be used if you can actually confirm the bug.
<Hobbsee> hmm okay
<Hobbsee> i see
<Fujitsu> Hobbsee, http://packages.qa.debian.org/e/enigmail-locales.html says that there is no 0.9x-20061010-1, but the changelog says otherwise...
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: what does it say on debian ftp?
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: p.d.o and other related pages tend to delay slightly
<Fujitsu> The changelog entry is dated 11 days ago, and there's nothing in the archives.
<sfllaw> crimsun: Bienvenue.
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: hmmm, weird
<jldugger> heh, check out this boot chart
<jldugger> http://i11.tinypic.com/2zp0gaw.png
<jldugger> thats almost a bug in bootchart
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67290 in gnome-app-install (main) "Trying to uninstall package warns package can not be installed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67290
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67291 in kdebase (main) "djview plugin does not work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67291
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67292 in cinepaint (universe) "Crashes if LC_ALL is null" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67292
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67293 in Ubuntu "Clean shutdown prevents BIOS from restarting" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67293
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67295 in popularity-contest (main) "[Edgy]  Popcon submissions do not send" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67295
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67296 in firefox (main) "Script Rendering problem in Tamil - Firefox" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67296
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67297 in iptables (main) "iptables does not recognize '--icmp-type' switch" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67297
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67298 in edgy-wallpapers (main) "Preview of Ubuntu Lagoon background is wrong" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67298
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67299 in mdadm (main) "mdadm causes boot to hang for 4 minutes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67299
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67300 in python-qt4 (main) "FTBFS in edgy, broken QT environment?" [High,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67300
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67301 in reiserfsprogs (main) "fsck.reiserfs hangs the system at boot for 5 secs per partition" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67301
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67302 in ubiquity (main) "local settings after install wrong" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67302
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66917 in qt-x11-free (main) "Ubuntu Dapper: missing dependancy to qtconfig or properly setup /etc/qt.rc render QT applications unusable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66917
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67303 in Ubuntu "I can not update my system" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67303
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67304 in ubiquity (main) "installer crashes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67304
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67306 in ubiquity (main) "Installer Crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67306
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67307 in Ubuntu "EDGY RC, USB storage devices no longer mounted" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67307
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67308 in yelp (main) "Quotes are rendered incorrectly for some manpages" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67308
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67309 in gnome-btdownload (main) "UI freeze after some hours" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67309
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67310 in xorg (main) "No Ubuntu (or KDE) desktop due to xorg package broken" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67310
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67311 in Ubuntu "[dist-upgrader]  fails after changing sources list step" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67311
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67312 in freepops (universe) "freepops doesn't work with upstart" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67312
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67313 in lbdb (main) "lbdbq uses deprecated sort syntax" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67313
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67314 in Ubuntu "[edgy]  Can't show root (/) in gtk file chooser after update to edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67314
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67317 in Ubuntu "I/O error copying large files to an USB flash memory" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67317
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67315 in Ubuntu "ubuntu-6.10-rc-desktop-amd64.iso can't access tty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67315
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67316 in kde-guidance (main) "[EDGY]  guidance-powermanager crash on powerpc." [Undecided,Rejected]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67316
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67318 in update-manager (main) "Update manager failed (dapper ------> edgy)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67318
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67319 in totem (main) "[edgy]  totem crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67319
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67321 in initramfs-tools (main) "Logitech Cordless Desktop MX 5000 bluetooth desktop used to work but doesn't now" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67321
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67320 in Ubuntu "no debugging symbols found" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67320
<cypher1_> sfllaw, hi
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67322 in Ubuntu "Screen does not dim when on battery, Acer Aspire 5601AWLMi Laptop" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67322
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67323 in Ubuntu "PSC-1510 print only horizontal" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67323
<cypher1_> lots of dups to 60621
* Hobbsee wonders what bug 60621 is
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 60621 in usplash "usplash: no usable theme found for 640x480" [Low,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60621
<Hobbsee> i thought they were fixing that
<cypher1_> Hobbsee, yes from the last comment i think it is fixed in RC
<Hobbsee> oh good
<cypher1_> Hobbsee, :)
<cypher1_> Hobbsee, how are you and how is your day going ?
<Hobbsee> cypher1_: good, i'm doing uni-type stuff, and reading blogs.
<Hobbsee> utterly non-uni like :P
<cypher1_> Hobbsee, :D
<cypher1_> Hobbsee, what are you studying ?
<Hobbsee> cypher1_: bachelor of technology in optoelectronics
<cypher1_> Hobbsee, very different from the computer things ! :)
<Hobbsee> somewhat
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67324 in Ubuntu "Bad device error" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67324
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67325 in Ubuntu "fglrx bug" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67325
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67327 in xorg (main) "xdm interferes with running X" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67327
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67326 in ktorrent (main) "ktorrent 2.0.3+dfsg1-0ubuntu1 gets time left wrong" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67326
<Fujitsu> Bug #67325 must have the best summary in the world!
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 67325 in Ubuntu "fglrx bug" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67325
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67328 in ubiquity (main) "[Kubuntu edgy rc]  progress bar stays  0%" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67328
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67329 in human-icon-theme (main) "Emblems touch text" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67329
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67330 in Ubuntu "Trash Icon on Gnome-Panel (Edgy eft)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67330
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67331 in gnome-system-tools (main) "Typo in system-tools-backends.conf " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67331
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67332 in gnome-panel (main) "Drag&Drop Application-Starter gets lost on restart" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67332
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67333 in texmaker (universe) "texmaker fails to build on edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67333
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67335 in usplash (main) "Terminal server client have non readable symbols, then use russian language" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67335
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67334 in firefox (main) "Extremely long URLs don't display properly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67334
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67336 in openoffice.org (main) "windows don't close" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67336
<palski> which is the correct way to fix a source-code releated bug? Send a diff to launcpad or try to commnunicate the "upstream" maintainer of the product and try to get changes merged to the upstream project?
<Kaleo> palski: upstream is great
<Kaleo> and if you can get a fix from upstream and want it quickly in Ubuntu
<Kaleo> open a bug in launchpad
<Kaleo> do you have a particular bug in mind ?
<palski> there is already an open bug in launchpad, I have studied it and now I have a fix for it, so should I just send it to upstream
<Kaleo> yes and also attach it to the bug in launchpad
<Kaleo> so that the bug will be fixed as soon as possible in Ubuntu and also in the long term
<palski> about this Bug #49640
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 49640 in xchat-systray "xchat-xsys crash" [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/49640
<Kaleo> and as soon as it is commited upstream, add a comment in the bug report in launchpad
<Kaleo> patch reviewed upstream are more likely to be accepted in ubuntu packages
<Kaleo> patches*
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67337 in pypanel (universe) "pypanel (2.4-1.1) edgy broken?" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67337
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67338 in update-manager (main) "Update waits indefinitely for user input" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67338
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67339 in gcc-4.1 (main) "Failed to build vanilla linux-2.6.17.14 using gcc-4.1" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67339
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67340 in debconf (main) "Debconf "Removing running kernel is dangerous" warning doesn't make sense in GUI" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67340
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67341 in powernowd (main) "powernowd doesn't use /etc/default/powernowd anymore" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67341
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67342 in meta-gnome2 (universe) "SD card does not show on desktop" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67342
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67343 in ubiquity (main) "Reinstall Crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67343
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67344 in banshee (universe) "Crash while importing / trying to play at the same time" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67344
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67345 in firefox (main) "Crash when uploading to yousendit.com" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67345
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67346 in vlc (universe) "VLC crashes on openning a DVD" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67346
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67347 in Ubuntu "pegasus usb-ethernet driver not working/loaded in Edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67347
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67348 in update-manager (main) "A unresolvable problem occurred while calculating the upgrade." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67348
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67349 in evolution (main) "Clearing search doesn't clear search results" [Unknown,Unknown]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67349
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67350 in console-setup (main) "[edgy]  No response to Caps Lock key" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67350
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67351 in ubiquity (main) "Installer crashed at 51% complete (Live Install)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67351
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67352 in evolution (main) "Crash while refreshing IMAP subscriptions" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67352
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67353 in Ubuntu "OpenOffice crashes on close (and on file...open too)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67353
<alex_muntada> does anybody know if *.ubuntu.com servers have bandwidth limit?
<alex_muntada> I cannot get above 30KB/s on ubuntu.com, though I get more than 300KB/s on other sites.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67355 in syslinux (main) "Only one keymap is available for Switzerland" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67355
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67305 in erlang (universe) "Could not install '/var/cache/apt/archives/erlang_1%3a11.b.1-1_all.deb'" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67305
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67354 in debian-installer (main) "Impossible to access the "Configure the keyboard" page" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67354
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67356 in debian-installer (main) "Edubuntu installation does not detect interface for dhcpd" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67356
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67357 in edubuntu-artwork (main) "Education Menu Icon Missing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67357
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67358 in mjpegtools (multiverse) "i can't update lives, transcode, mjpegtools and libmjpegtools0c2a" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67358
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67360 in gcompris (main) "Fullscreen mode causes gnome-session to end" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67360
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67361 in gaim (main) "Gaim crashes after startup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67361
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67362 in update-manager (main) "Update-manager never shows up" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67362
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67363 in Ubuntu "evolution-alarm-notify" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67363
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67364 in amule (universe) "aMule crashes when closing the last search tab" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67364
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67365 in tkabber (universe) "tkabber hangs up in edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67365
<gnomefreak> bug 30207
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 30207 in kdebase "media:/ does not handle floppy mounting correctly" [Medium,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/30207
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67368 in update-manager (main) "Upgrade from Dapper to Edgy failed because xutils could not be found" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67368
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67366 in Baltix "LDM does not warn when a user is already logged in" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67366
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67369 in xorg (main) "Wide screen not detected correctly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67369
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67370 in nautilus (main) "[Edgy]  Nautilus randomly opens home folder lots" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67370
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67371 in linux-meta (main) "firmware for freecom DVB-T usb stick" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67371
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67372 in eog (main) "Looping through files does not work on a Samba-share" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67372
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67373 in gnome-bluetooth (main) "Gnome-obex-server doesn't create required gconf files when installing on Dapper" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67373
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67375 in Ubuntu "live cd edgy rc is with encode font in gnome" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67375
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67379 in update-manager (main) "Edgy update manager asked to rerort bugs" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67379
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67376 in ubiquity (main) "Failed to install Edgy on 2GB USB pendrive" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67376
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67377 in rhythmbox (main) "Rhythmbox generates warning about podcast" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67377
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67378 in gnome-system-tools (main) "users-admin does not check usernames for reserved system names/groups" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67378
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67380 in rhythmbox (main) "Rhythmbox does not scan library path on first instance" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67380
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67381 in less (main) "-F option broken" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67381
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67382 in update-manager (main) "RFE: a bit more flexibility in handling modified files" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67382
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67383 in ltsp (main) "Udev seems to fail on LTSP thin clients, local device support affected" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67383
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67384 in openoffice.org-amd64 (main) "Openoffice keeps crashing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67384
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67386 in qtparted (main) "qtparted crashes when installation to hard disk starts" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67386
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67385 in gedit (main) "Opening a file in gedit on a gnome-vfs share fails" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67385
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67387 in ltsp (main) "Client keymap doesn't match server's one" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67387
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67390 in ltsp (main) "More aggressive NFS disk caching" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67390
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67389 in totem (main) "Opening a file in totem on a gnome-vfs share fails" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67389
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67391 in kubuntu-meta (main) "Screensaver not working" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67391
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67392 in synaptic (main) "Synaptic should do instant apply" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67392
<bddebian> Boo
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67393 in adesklets (universe) "python-tk dependency" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67393
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67394 in Ubuntu "Clipboard does not work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67394
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66729 in gcc-4.0 (main) "Internal error:" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66729
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66724 in evolution-exchange (main) "evolution loses connection to exchange" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66724
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66731 in xserver-xgl (universe) "crash with xgl on ubuntu edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66731
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66723 in cedet (universe) "ECB package does not install properly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66723
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67395 in Ubuntu "Reboot fails after upgrade to Edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67395
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67397 in ltsp (main) "LDM session information should be cleaner" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67397
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67396 in kaffeine (main) "UI hangs when seeking position in video with subtitles" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67396
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67398 in synaptic (main) "synaptic 0.58.7 and apt 0.6.45 don't follow pinned packages" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67398
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67401 in mozilla-firefox-locale-tr (universe) "it's remove firefox" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67401
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67399 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "Module ir_common interfeers with lirc" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67399
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67400 in mplayer (multiverse) "LADSPA support is not compiled in mplayer by default" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67400
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67402 in vlc (universe) "mozilla-plugin-vlc is completely broken" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67402
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67403 in ltsp (main) "LDM session chooser breaks logins" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67403
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67404 in libnss-ldap (universe) "bind policy in 251-5.2 breaks the whole system" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67404
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67405 in xserver-xorg-video-ati (main) "safe graphics mode doesn't use vesa driver for X" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67405
<pirast> bug 62432
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 62432 in openoffice.org "Paste from open office to firefox 2.0 causes crash in open office" [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62432
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67406 in gcalctool (main) "Mistake in gcalctool doc" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67406
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67410 in psycopg2 (universe) "psycopg2 depends on python-egenix-mxdatetime" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67410
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67409 in usplash-theme-ubuntu (main) "progress bar flickers" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67409
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67411 in Ubuntu "Detection of D-Link cardbus WLAN adapter (Atheros Chipset) isn't detected in Edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67411
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67414 in firefox (main) "Scrolling don't work in firefox on Edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67414
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67415 in ubiquity (main) "getty inittab entries not honoured" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67415
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67417 in ubiquity (main) "Installer crashed after formatting drives" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67417
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67416 in scrollkeeper (main) "[Edgy]  Error messages from scrollkeeper cron" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67416
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67418 in xorg (main) "xorg causes firefox crash on intel 915" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67418
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67419 in nautilus (main) "Nautilus unexpected error (Edgy)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67419
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67420 in amarok (main) "unable to run amarok under gnome" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67420
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67421 in firefox (main) "Forefox crashes when trying to select a submenu on Sony.com" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67421
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67422 in emacs-snapshot (universe) "emacs-snapshot-gtk display" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67422
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67423 in gnome-themes (main) "Themes and gtk2 engines should be modularized to display only most commonly used themes." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67423
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67425 in gamin (main) "gamin does not get started no init script available in edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67425
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67424 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17 (restricted) "linux-restricted modules not installed from Alternate Install CD" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67424
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67426 in xserver-xorg-driver-i810 (main) "Does not detect widescreen resolutions still... [RFE] " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67426
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67427 in pydance (universe) "pydance failed to with "pygame.error: SDL_ttf render failed"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67427
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67428 in ubiquity (main) "Installer crashed (ubuntu-6.10-rc-desktop-i386.iso)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67428
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67429 in mrename (universe) "mrename breaks due to wrong shebang" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67429
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67430 in grub (main) "menu.lst with errors created after Edgy upgrade" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67430
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67432 in evince (main) "evince does'nt print correctly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67432
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67433 in Ubuntu "[Suggestion]  Edgy Post PC1 usplash tweak" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67433
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67434 in rhythmbox (main) "Rhythmbox cannot subscribe to Odeo-hosted podcast feeds" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67434
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67435 in Ubuntu "xterm gives strang warning." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67435
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67436 in mozilla-firefox-locale-tr (universe) "outdated package confuses language-selector and causes trouble" [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67436
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67437 in Ubuntu "after reboot swap is no longer recognized by-uuid" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67437
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67438 in usplash (main) "Startup and shutdown screens look corrupted" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67438
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67439 in firefox (main) "Crash during update" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67439
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67440 in usplash (main) "edgy: usplash (?) blocks console after kdm shutdown" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67440
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67441 in texlive-base (universe) "What is added value of texlive packages vis--vis TeXLiveCD from TUG?" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67441
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67442 in Ubuntu "Edgy RC CD won't shut down" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67442
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67444 in jigit (main) "[Edgy]  Jigit .conf files not being provided? Jigit doesn't Just Work, certainly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67444
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67445 in Ubuntu "Splash Screen hangs on loading and appears to prevent use of the machine" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67445
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67443 in Ubuntu "Progress bar is invisible" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67443
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67446 in nfs-utils (main) "halting pc whose volume is nfs mounted destabilezes the other system" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67446
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67447 in Ubuntu "bug on startup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67447
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67448 in mythtv (multiverse) "mythtv frontend drops out while viewing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67448
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67449 in gnome-panel (main) "Slow to start, freezing, applets randomly don't load" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67449
<kagou> hi
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67450 in gnome-terminal (main) "[Edgy]  Problem opening gnome terminal" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67450
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67452 in ubiquity (main) "Edgy RC AMD 64 Desktop installer crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67452
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67451 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "Crash when closing a loading rss window" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67451
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67453 in usplash (main) "Usplash switches to text when running fsck and won't switch back" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67453
<Nafallo> that's not a bug... that's a feature! :-)
<nixternal> lol
<Nafallo> hi nixternal :-)
<nixternal> hiya Nafallo
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67454 in ubiquity (main) "fail to install kubuntu 6.10" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67454
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67455 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "Please enable debugfs" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67455
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67456 in mesa (main) "link problem" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67456
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67457 in amarok (main) "amaroK translations in Rosetta - plural forms are broken" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67457
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67458 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "via-rhine can not be used using latest kernel in edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67458
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67459 in gnump3d (universe) "'gnump3d' fails to install on Dapper" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67459
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67460 in vmware-player (multiverse) "VMWare Player only runs with root privileges" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67460
<tarheelcoxn> why can't I file a bug against linux-image or linux-image-2.6 ?
<tarheelcoxn> I'm in launchpad trying to file a bug against edgy
<tarheelcoxn> edgy drops support for the qla2100 HBA that was in dapper
<Seveas> tarheelcoxn, you need linux-source-2.6.17
<tarheelcoxn> Seveas: to file against?
<Seveas> tarheelcoxn, yes
<Seveas> bugs are filed against source packages
<tarheelcoxn> Seveas: awesome, thanks
<tarheelcoxn> that worked
<Seveas> then we'll be notified of the bug in a few minutes
* tarheelcoxn waits for 67463 to float through
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67461 in linux-source-2.6.15 (main) "resume from disk "scheduling while atomic" on K7-based hardware: " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67461
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67462 in ubiquity (main) "Installer crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67462
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67463 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "edgy kernel breaks qla2100 HBA support" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67463
<cypher1_> gnomefreak hi
<gnomefreak> hi
<cypher1_> gnomefreak i see that you had triaged usplash bugs
<gnomefreak> some yes
<cypher1_> gnomefreak i duplicated bug 64147 to bug 60621
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 64147 in usplash "ubuntu logo stretched up on widescreen" [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64147
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 60621 in usplash "usplash: no usable theme found for 640x480" [Low,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60621
<gnomefreak> eh
<Nafallo> ehm
<gnomefreak> i dont know if i would concider that the same as one is there just stretched and one is not there
<cypher1_> i saw discussion regarding distortion in 60621
<Nafallo> not the same
* gnomefreak thinks they are not even really an issue with usplash but would have to talk to mjg about that
<Nafallo> one has a theme, the other doesn't?
<gnomefreak> cypher1_: people add thier comments thinking its the same bug
<cypher1_> gnomefreak ah.. so i should not have duplicated it
<gnomefreak> correct
<gnomefreak> fixed
<Nafallo> oh
<Nafallo> we can break duplication now?
<gnomefreak> you always could
<gnomefreak> Nafallo: click mark as duplicate and erase the number entered
<Nafallo> ah, how... intuitive :-)
<cypher1_> gnomefreak how is then bug 64459 duplicate of bug 60621
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 64459 in usplash "Usplash in edgy doesn't fill entire screen" [Undecided,Rejected]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64459
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 60621 in usplash "usplash: no usable theme found for 640x480" [Low,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60621
<gnomefreak> i didnt mark that i dont think but give me a minute to read them
<gnomefreak> because they are both res. issues on reg screens. wide screens iirc have a totally different layout
<gnomefreak> even though it doesn't have a splash for this resolution
<gnomefreak> key comment ^^^
<gnomefreak> Seveas: we did get rid of the 256 color for usplash right?
<cypher1_> gnomefreak thanks
<gnomefreak> yw
<jonh_wendell> Hi, folks. Can you tell me if gtk1 is working fine on edgy? I'm asking this because bug 65708
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 65708 in gtk+1.2 "Fonts not shown in dialogs window" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65708
<Seveas> gnomefreak, no
<gnomefreak> we kept it
<Seveas> jonh_wendell, welcome to the 21st century, we use gtk2
<gnomefreak> :)
<cypher1_> gnomefreak so no usplash+widescreen bugs get duplicated to bug 60621 ?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 60621 in usplash "usplash: no usable theme found for 640x480" [Low,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60621
<gnomefreak> cypher1_: it depends on the bug
<Seveas> 60621 isn't a widescreen pecific bug
<Seveas> it actually is an ubiquity bug
<jonh_wendell> Seveas: i don't use gkt1. I'm asking it because i want to help the people using that applications (xmms, etc)
<Seveas> which has been solved ages ago
<Seveas> jonh_wendell, xmms --> beep-media-player
<cypher1_> i see bug 67275 where the image is squeezed.. is it because no splash available at that resolution ?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 67275 in usplash "squeezed image on wide screen display" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67275
<Seveas> that's the best help you can giv
<Seveas> e
<Seveas> cypher1_, no
<gnomefreak> cypher1_: no
<jonh_wendell> Seveas: may i suggest them use another software?
<Seveas> that's because usplash only does 4:3 and 16:9
<Seveas> and if it's squished, the display is probably 16:10
<gnomefreak> jonh_wendell: beep-media-player
<gnomefreak> is i think what Seveas meant
<crimsun> jonh_wendell: 65708 is a dupe of 62300
<gnomefreak> tell him to use beep instead of xmms although i use neither :)
<crimsun> jonh_wendell: ask the users to remove ~/.gtkrc-1.2-gnome2 completely.
<cypher1_> Seveas thanks i now got it.. so there will be artworks for fixing that defect ?
<Seveas> cypher1_, usplash itself can't handle that yet
<Seveas> that'll not be fixed for edgy
<cypher1_> Seveas ok
<Seveas> probably for feisty though
<jonh_wendell> i don't know anything about gtk1, xmms, i just wanted to help my friend that reported that bug
<crimsun> jonh_wendell: I just looked at it.
<Adri2000> speaking about usplash, is it normal that it still doesn't show text?
<gnomefreak> Adri2000: yes and it will stay that way
<jonh_wendell> crimsun: can you help those people?
<crimsun> jonh_wendell: also add that the users need xfonts-{100dpi,75dpi,scalable} installed
<gnomefreak> Adri2000: take the work quite out of the boot options in grub
<crimsun> jonh_wendell: not at the moment; I'm debugging an alsa issue
<gnomefreak> Adri2000: that will give you the scrolling text. it is meant to not show it
<Adri2000> by default in a new edgy install, it won't show it ?
<Seveas> correct
<gnomefreak> Adri2000: unless you set it to show it it will not show by default in any edgy install
<Adri2000> ok, and it set it to show it, it's in the boot options in grub, menu.lst?
<Adri2000> and to*
<gnomefreak> Adri2000: open /boot/grub/menu.lst and in the kernel option take the word quite out
<Adri2000> "quiet" you mean
<gnomefreak> Adri2000: than save exit and run sudo update-initramfs -u
<Seveas> gnomefreak, 'quiet' not 'quite'
<gnomefreak> that too
<gnomefreak> :)
<Adri2000> ok
<Seveas> gnomefreak, and no need to update-initramfs
<gnomefreak> Seveas: no?
<Seveas> no
<Seveas> grub does nothing with the initramfs
<Seveas> (except loading it for the kernel)
<gnomefreak> but for usplash to be the same after changing it it need to run that command
<Seveas> no
<Adri2000> I have a strange a boot option, boot=UUID-[a lot of figures and letters] , what's that?
<gnomefreak> Adri2000: thats a good thing
<Adri2000> and the figures and letters depend on what.
<Adri2000> ?
<gnomefreak> that takes place of root=hda1 or whatever
<Seveas> Adri2000, the uuid of the drive
<Adri2000> okk :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67465 in bonobo (universe) "Bonobo broken on PowerPC Edgy RC" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67465
#ubuntu-bugs 2006-10-22
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67466 in Ubuntu "Edgy logs out (unwanted) on laptop lid close." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67466
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67467 in Ubuntu "OS keeps logging me out" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67467
<zoydberg> Hi, if anyone's around I was just wondering how to close a "translation is wrong" bug after giving the standard response - specifically in https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/subversion/+bug/67162
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 67162 in subversion "Error in Russian translation" [Undecided,Needs info] 
<zoydberg> rejected may doesn't send the right message, where as something like fixed release doesn't really make sense
<Fujitsu> zoydberg, it should be Rejected, as it's not a valid bug.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67468 in Ubuntu "Promise TX4310 SATA II Raid Controller not recognized" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67468
<zoydberg> Fujitsu - thanks, that makes sense
<Nafallo> Fujitsu: register your nick or something :-)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67469 in nautilus (main) "Wrong icons and error when try to access smb:// in nautilus 2.16.1 edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67469
<Nafallo> Fujitsu: we had a user on #ubuntu-se who used the nick today :-P
<Fujitsu> I do have it registered!
<Nafallo> I was... confused :-)
<Nafallo> make it enforce the nick then :-)
<Fujitsu> Can i?
<Nafallo> /msg nickserv help set
<Fujitsu> Ah!
<Fujitsu> Thanks.
<Nafallo> no problem :-)
* Nafallo hate being confused ;-)
<Fujitsu> -NickServ- Kill Protection is disabled on this network
<Fujitsu> Ah, I can use immediate kill protection
<Nafallo> secure is good :-)
<Fujitsu> Certainly.
* Nafallo wonder why I can't set JID ;-)
* Fujitsu grumps about stupid one-revision-old ocaml in main breaking a whole lot of universe packages.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67471 in deskbar-applet (main) "No way to google search web from deskbar" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67471
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67470 in flashplugin-nonfree (multiverse) "[Flash 9 beta]  Liquid Weather freezes Flash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67470
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67472 in language-pack-en (main) "Language pack changelogs always say "Initial Release"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67472
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67473 in hubackup (universe) "backup to non-existing directory fails" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67473
<pirast> night
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67474 in ubiquity (main) "Installer Crash on Acer Laptop (Edgy Eft RC)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67474
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67476 in metacity (main) "Dialogs of background applications pop up in the foreground" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67476
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67408 in gcalctool (main) "Incorrectly rounded pi constant" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67408
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67477 in xorg (main) "RV280 on Apple eMac: Xorg fails on AddScreen / InitScreen" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67477
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67478 in gtamsanalyzer.app (universe) "Please sync gtamsanalyzer.app 0.42-3 (universe) from Debian Sid (main)" [Low,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67478
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67475 in Ubuntu "Security fix for Qt (3.3, 4.1 and 4.2)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67475
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67481 in Ubuntu "Hotmail flaw caused computer to log out and ask forUbuntu user password" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67481
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67482 in mrd6 (universe) "FTBFS on edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67482
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67483 in backuppc (main) "Cannot install" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67483
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67484 in Ubuntu "winbind should be installed by default" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67484
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67485 in audacity (universe) "Segmentation fault at start using Audacity (Edgy)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67485
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67486 in kaffeine (main) "kaffeine don't start" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67486
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67487 in Ubuntu "Install 6:10 RC Failure: Black screen at GDM Login" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67487
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67488 in putty (universe) "tunnelling does not work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67488
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67489 in update-manager (main) "Upgrade failed! "Could not install 'python-gtk-1.2'"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67489
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67490 in Ubuntu "dpkg dependency errors - gnome-app-install and ubuntu-desktop" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67490
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67491 in adasockets (universe) "Please sync adasockets 1.8.4.7-4 (universe) from Debian Sid (main)" [Low,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67491
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67492 in mail-notification (universe) "No longer launches mail reader after upgrading to etch" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67492
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67493 in vmware-player (multiverse) "VMware free server major problem on Ubuntu server stuppid" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67493
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67494 in ubiquity (main) "Failes to install ubuntu 6.06" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67494
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67495 in samba (main) "swat needs xinetd" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67495
<crimsun> bug 67493 is classic.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 67493 in vmware-player "VMware free server major problem on Ubuntu server stuppid" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67493
<ajmitch> heh
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67497 in backuppc (main) "Claims success when backup fails" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67497
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67498 in sysinfo (universe) "Program aborts" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67498
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67499 in whereami (universe) "testssid uses wrong interpreter" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67499
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67500 in evince (main) "regression: zoom in/zoom out buttons no longer available" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67500
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67502 in Ubuntu "Random Loss of Network (Ethernet) - Ubuntu 6.10" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67502
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67501 in slash (universe) "can't install slash=> DBD::mysql::db do failed: Invalid default value for 'sid' at /usr/bin/install-slashsite line 358" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67501
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67503 in meta-gnome2 (universe) "When logging in to gnome I just get a terminal" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67503
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67504 in ubiquity (main) "Installer crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67504
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67505 in epiphany-browser (main) "search and scrolling bug" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67505
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67506 in openoffice.org-amd64 (main) "Crashes whole System on exit!!!" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67506
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67508 in debian-installer (main) "Almost the same sentences are repeated twice in a help page of boot menu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67508
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67507 in kdebase (main) "Some image files are missing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67507
<crimsun> bug
<crimsun> bug 66808
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 66808 in ltsp "first login on ltsp client fails due to missing gstreamer database" [High,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66808
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67509 in bittornado (main) "Bittornado crashes on startup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67509
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67510 in kasumi (universe) ""dpkg: parse error" on package installation" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67510
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67511 in debian-installer (main) "Integrity check runs in a loop" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67511
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67512 in beagle (main) "Beagle cron job exits with return code 1" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67512
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67513 in poedit (universe) "poedit crashing when trying to use Help (F1)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67513
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67514 in gnome-system-monitor (main) "tooltip of the first process never disappears" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67514
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67517 in nautilus (main) "Multiple windows of home loaded for no reason" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67517
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67519 in xen-3.0 (universe) "[edgy]  keyboard broken in X11 on xen dom0" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67519
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67520 in multisync (universe) "libmultisync-plugin-palm broken depends" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67520
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67521 in kdeutils (main) "kwalletmanager do not rememeber passwords after session/system restart" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67521
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67522 in base-installer (main) "Kubuntu 6.10 RC doesn't see my HD" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67522
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67524 in ubiquity (main) "Installer Crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67524
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67525 in Ubuntu "Pressing caps-lock makes sticky shift key in Edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67525
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67526 in wireless-tools (main) "I can't conect to news wireless" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67526
<ivoks> crimsun: hi
<crimsun> ivoks: hi. I'm 50/50 here.
<ivoks> ok
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67527 in example-content (main) "[edgy]  spelling mistake in kubuntu-leaflet.png" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67527
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67529 in gnome-system-tools (main) "partition does not end on cyl boundary -> disks-admin reports fake empty space" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67529
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67530 in example-content (main) "[edgy]  unfinished: oo-presenting-kubuntu.odp" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67530
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67528 in bittornado (main) "bittornado crash, memory problem?" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67528
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67531 in wireless-tools (main) "Sound card doesn't have capture function" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67531
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67532 in Ubuntu "Unable to mount usb-camera" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67532
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67535 in partitioner (universe) "FAT32 parttion not created correctly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67535
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67536 in xchat (universe) "XChat crashed at start up after changes in Preferences" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67536
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67537 in example-content (main) "[edgy]  '6.06' should be replaced with '6.10'" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67537
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67538 in Ubuntu "Volume too high at first boot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67538
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67539 in wireless-tools (main) "DV3 II freecom usb antenna dosen't work with edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67539
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67540 in Ubuntu "Help window starts too small [edgy] " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67540
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67541 in firefox (main) "unknown firefox bug " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67541
<crimsun> ivoks: hi
<ivoks> ho
<ivoks> i added info for that toshiba audio bug
<ivoks> bug 66286
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 66286 in linux-source-2.6.17 "Buttons control headphone on Intel HDA" [Low,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66286
<crimsun> ok, I'll look at it shortly
<ivoks> no rush
<ivoks> it's too late for edgy :/
<crimsun> unfortunately nearly all the patches I submitted for HDA in October are required, but I respect tollef's judgement.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67542 in nautilus-script-manager (universe) "enable script doesn't expand ~" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67542
<ivoks> crimsun: well, that's why we call it edgy :)
<ivoks> crimsun: there'll be more time for 7.04
<altereg0> I notice vorbis-tools is still not installed by default in edgy - this means no sound preview in nautilus ( I saw that this had been moved upstream for a gstreamer fix but would it not be nice to have this working with ogg123 out of the box?)
<altereg0> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/39087
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 39087 in nautilus "Sound Preview function requires vorbis-tools installed by default" [Unknown,In progress] 
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67543 in nicotine (universe) "New version 1.2.6 is available" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67543
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67544 in fpc (universe) "PPC build of fpc fails" [Unknown,Unknown]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67544
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67545 in usplash (main) "usplash appears black and white" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67545
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67546 in Ubuntu "Atheros-based wireless card (Netgear WG311T) does not work under Edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67546
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67547 in gimp (main) "Wrong X-Ubuntu-Gettext-Domain key in gimp.desktop file" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67547
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67548 in ubuntu-artwork (main) "LegacyHuman controls/widgets visually broken" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67548
<effraie> hello
<effraie> all
<effraie> i've got a strange bug
<effraie> on edgy-ppc
<effraie> about kernel
<effraie> i never installed a kernel on it, exept with regulars dist-upgrade.
<effraie> uname -r give me:
<effraie> 2.6.17-6-powerpc
<effraie>  but, it seem strange : http://vrac.effraie.org/snapshot1.png
<effraie> 2.6.17.6 is obsolete, and i cant symply boot the supported kernel.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67551 in totem (main) "Movies are too bright" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67551
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67549 in linux-meta (main) "booting obsolete kernel" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67549
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67553 in siege (main) "double free or corruption in siege" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67553
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67552 in totem (main) "Movies are shown in red/green/blue only" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67552
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67554 in totem (main) "Doesn't play wmv movies" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67554
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67555 in ubiquity (main) "British English locale not set in Kubuntu Edgy RC" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67555
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67556 in wxglade (universe) "upgrade problem overwriting files" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67556
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67557 in Ubuntu "python-gtk-1.2 problem after upgrae dapper->edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67557
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67558 in update-manager (main) "bug on dapper ==> edgy (courier-base, courier-authlib etc etc)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67558
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67559 in Ubuntu "xorg.conf broken after upgrade dapper->edgy on a 3head" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67559
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67560 in network-manager (main) "Crash when searching for connection" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67560
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67561 in update-manager (main) "Cannot calculate upgrade" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67561
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67563 in ubiquity (main) "Installer crashes after trying to install yaboot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67563
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67562 in firefox (main) "Frequent Crashes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67562
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67564 in briquolo (universe) "The briquolo.svg file is not on the right place." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67564
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67565 in ubiquity (main) "qtparted --installer crashes : displays none in installer" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67565
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67566 in ubiquity (main) "Kubuntu 6.0.10 Grubinstaller failed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67566
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67567 in Ubuntu "Safe Graphic mode in the Desktop live cd dont use VESA" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67567
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67568 in Ubuntu "error when opening Rosegarden program" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67568
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67569 in ubiquity (main) "i tried to install i got this message" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67569
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67570 in cryptsetup (universe) "cryptsetup fails to read password from console at boot time" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67570
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67571 in arts (main) "Kubuntu 6.10 RC: Arts Error after kde startup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67571
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67572 in ubiquity (main) "Narrowing down time zone location is horridly slow when under vesa driver" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67572
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67575 in jigdo (universe) "Jigdo-lite clears temp cache with incomplete files" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67575
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67573 in xorg (main) "Fails to detect Nvidia 7600GT to use "nv" driver, defaults to vesa which is terribly slow" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67573
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67574 in ubiquity (main) "Installer Crashed 6.10 RC desktop" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67574
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67576 in update-manager (main) "Bug when upgrading to edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67576
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67577 in Ubuntu "Usb Mouse and keyboard stop working under edgy on toshiba laptop" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67577
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67578 in childsplay (universe) "on dualhead, second screen turns yellow" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67578
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67579 in xorg (main) "gcompris won't start" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67579
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67580 in apt (main) "Manpage for 'apt-get' does not mention 'autoremove' command" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67580
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67581 in linux-source-2.6.15 (main) "Network device disappears in build -27" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67581
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67582 in kubuntu-default-settings (main) "[edgy]  firefox users gets confused when /usr is hidden." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67582
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67583 in coreutils (main) "chmod -x fails, apparently due to umask" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67583
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67585 in gnome-menus (main) "custom icons in bookmarks" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67585
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67586 in Ubuntu "default homepage nonexistant" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67586
<joumetal> marked 53615 fix released
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67584 in ubiquity (main) "ubuntu installer crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67584
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67587 in Ubuntu "report bug nonexistant package" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67587
<CyberWorking> hmm
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67588 in firefox (main) "strange gradient in about:blank and image bacground" [Undecided,Rejected]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67588
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67590 in openoffice.org-l10n (main) "Templates in Rosetta ignore duplicates (Fix proposed)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67590
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67592 in partimage (universe) "[edgy]  missing dependency on 'db4.4-util'" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67592
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67594 in ubiquity (main) "how to fix it?" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67594
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67595 in kubuntu-meta (main) "Problems when power off" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67595
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67596 in openoffice.org (main) "openoffice write crash while manipulate image" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67596
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67597 in firefox (main) "firefox return key" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67597
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67598 in ubiquity (main) "Can not install UBUNTU" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67598
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67600 in xorg (main) "i810 not recognized" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67600
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67601 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17 (restricted) "Wireless Card Hardware Regression" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67601
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67603 in kdepim (main) "KMail Crash on Sort by Date Received" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67603
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67604 in firefox (main) "Firefox crashes when closing the window" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67604
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67605 in vlc (universe) "vlc crashes when trying to play a movie" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67605
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67606 in dmraid (universe) "dmraid is initialized before udev" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67606
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67607 in linux-meta (main) "rt61pci driver fails with Airlink101 AWLH5026" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67607
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67608 in vlc (universe) "dead symlink in package" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67608
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67609 in kcontrol-autostart (universe) "no keyboard layouts" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67609
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67610 in kdebase (main) "Typing error in a script for Khelpcenter" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67610
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67611 in kernel-package (main) "make-kpkg modules_image version conflict" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67611
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67612 in update-manager (main) "After upgrade in kubuntu there are no keyboard layouts" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67612
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67599 in Ubuntu "after console login, x does not come up" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67599
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67615 in ubiquity (main) "HwDetect failed with code 10" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67615
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67613 in xorg-server (main) "X crash..." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67613
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67614 in kde-guidance (main) "kde-guidance desktop .mo file can not be loaded" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67614
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67616 in firefox (main) "Scroll wheel in MS mouse doesn't work under VMware" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67616
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67617 in gok (main) "gok crashes on launch" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67617
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67618 in openoffice.org (main) "OpenOffice doesn't hint fonts in Edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67618
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67619 in pureadmin (universe) "pureadmin crashes on launch in Edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67619
<Kaleo> anybody alive ?
* Nafallo is not sure
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67620 in xserver-xorg-video-trident (main) "scrolling in windows makes content weired" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67620
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67621 in sound-juicer (main) "crashes when ripping cd" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67621
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67622 in proftpd (universe) "kernel segfault" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67622
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67623 in update-manager (main) "unable to calculate size of upgrade" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67623
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67626 in firestarter (universe) "Upgrading to 6.10 broke firestarter" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67626
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67627 in base-installer (main) "Can't exit CD integrity check" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67627
<dufresnep> I see lots of bugs on ubiquity, with cramfs: wrong magic, followed by Oops, GPF, segmentation faults, etc.
<dufresnep> I normally change their title to 'cramfs: wrong magic'
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67629 in monodevelop (universe) "default build/execute directory is /bin/Debug" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67629
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67628 in gdm (main) "AlwaysLoginCurrentSession=true" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67628
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67630 in rhythmbox (main) "Version 0.9.6 is really 0.9.3.1" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67630
<Nafallo> ehrm...
<Nafallo> ha! :-)
<mpt> Anyone know how many bugs are reported about Ubuntu per week/month/whatever, and how many are reported about Debian per week/month/whatever?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67631 in control-center (main) "Crashed on Kubuntu Human Icon Set" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67631
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67632 in gnome-utils (main) "gnome-panel-screenshot crashed after saving png - Edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67632
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67633 in Ubuntu "ain't executing links as it should some times" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67633
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-10-15
<ubotu> New bug: #152769 in yelp (main) "clock runs slow - seconds change every 4-7 seconds" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152769
<ubotu> New bug: #152771 in ubuntu "Netinstall: after setting up of X the screen is unreadable" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152771
<ubotu> New bug: #152772 in ubuntu "Random system freeze if multicore processing is enabled on Samsung R20 with Intel Core Duo T2350" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152772
<ubotu> New bug: #152773 in compiz (main) "Task bar is shared by all desktops" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152773
<ubotu> New bug: #152774 in ubuntu "User switch: keep user sound in his session" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152774
<ubotu> New bug: #152775 in compiz (main) "Menus are shared between all virtual desktops" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152775
<ubotu> New bug: #152776 in ubuntu "89072" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152776
<rulus> can I nominate bug 152643 for Gutsy, or is that not a good idea?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 152643 in usplash "[gutsy]  slow boot except when pressing ctrl+alt+f1" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152643
<persia> rulus: It is unlikely it will be accepted at this time.
<rulus> persia: ok, it's kind of a big bug to me though
<rulus> *for me I mean
<persia> rulus: I understand.  It appears you've been receiving active responses from a developer, and that there is not yet a known fix posted.  As the archive will be freezing in ~12 hours, I'm not sure if a fix can be prepared and uploaded in time.
<persia> Nominating for gutsy is just a flag to track the status in gutsy, as opposed to the status as a bug.  I'd suggest you'll have a better chance of having it be useful in gutsy if you wait until there is a known fix, and then nominate for gutsy.
<rulus> persia: ok, thanks for the info
<persia> More generally, if a bug is nominated for gutsy now, and it's not clearly a release-critical issue from the perspective of a reviewing developer, the nomination may be rejected, and later, there is no separate way to re-nominate for a updates fix to gutsy, if a solution is found, and deemed critical enough to require an update.
<ubotu> New bug: #152780 in ubuntu "fglrx ati gutsy dual" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152780
<rulus> persia: I understand
<ubotu> New bug: #152781 in ubuntu "Curl install fails" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152781
<ubotu> New bug: #152782 in ubuntu "Black and White display on NEC projector with Gusty" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152782
* mode/#ubuntu-bugs [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-bugs [+b *!*@AMarigot-102-1*!#ubuntu-ops]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu-bugs [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> New bug: #152784 in vim (main) "Mouse wheel scroll very slow" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152784
<ubotu> New bug: #152785 in eog (main) "collection goes back to start after data is saved" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152785
<ubotu> New bug: #152786 in compiz (main) "clicks sometimes not registered in Flash plugin" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152786
<ubotu> New bug: #152787 in ktorrent (main) "trying to change download or upload speed couple of times using tray icon changes to unlimited" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152787
<ubotu> New bug: #152788 in dolphin (main) "Dolphin drag and drop targets wrong directory" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152788
<ubotu> New bug: #152789 in nut (universe) "Required driver megatec_usb not available" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152789
<ubotu> New bug: #152790 in bootsplash-theme-debian (universe) "boot fails if splash is in grub 64bit (GUTSY)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152790
<ubotu> New bug: #152791 in kdepim (main) "Kontact pops up Resource Selection dialog with two identical entries" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152791
<ubotu> New bug: #152792 in adept (main) "adept_manager: crash "Tags I want" inconsistency" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152792
<ubotu> New bug: #152794 in nis (main) "nis daemon fails to attach to domain the first time it is run in Gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152794
<ubotu> New bug: #152798 in firefox (main) "[gutsy (mozilla ppa?)]  firefox crashes on startup -  Pango-WARNING **: failed to create cairo scaled font, expect ugly output. the offending font is 'Times 12'" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152798
<ubotu> New bug: #152799 in ubuntu "DVD reading problem" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152799
<ubotu> New bug: #152801 in ubuntu "fluxbox panel appears over mythtv" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152801
<ubotu> New bug: #152802 in gnome-launch-box (universe) "gnome-launch-box hangs sometimes" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152802
<ubotu> New bug: #152803 in belocs-locales-bin (main) "install-language-pack: explicitly set PURGE=no (for locale-gen)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152803
<ubotu> New bug: #152804 in vino (main) "(gutsy) vino does not show everything using blender on a remote desktop" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152804
<ubotu> New bug: #152805 in command-not-found (main) "hamachi?" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152805
<ubotu> New bug: #152806 in ubuntu "Applications moving incorrect between workspaces" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152806
<ubotu> New bug: #152807 in tzdata (main) "Daylight saving time is not being automatically applied" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152807
<ubotu> New bug: #152808 in gnome-power-manager (main) "g-p-m always try to set the main policy to 'ondemand'" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152808
<ubotu> New bug: #152809 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.8.1 (restricted) "[gutsy beta]  laptop screen is black on resume from suspend (ati card)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152809
<ubotu> New bug: #152810 in gdm (main) "GDM faces not showing in Ubuntu Gutsy (LIVE-CD)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152810
<ubotu> New bug: #152812 in compiz (main) "Trying to enable desktop effects for the first time" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152812
<ubotu> New bug: #152813 in update-manager (main) "Update from Feisty to Gusty fails in multiple packages" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152813
<ubotu> New bug: #152814 in update-manager (main) "multiple file failures when trying to update to 7.10 Ubuntu" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152814
<ubotu> New bug: #152815 in gnome-panel (main) "Gnome Panel doesn't remember "hide" setting" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152815
<ubotu> New bug: #152817 in totem (main) "downloads goes to movie player instad of application" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152817
<ubotu> New bug: #152819 in ubuntu "quick battery discharge" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152819
<ubotu> New bug: #152816 in zope-cmfplone (universe) "plone-site doesn't ask for admin user/pass on installation" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152816
<ubotu> New bug: #152818 in dmraid (universe) "fakeraid does not work with jmicron controller" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152818
<ubotu> New bug: #152820 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "Upgrade to linux-image-2.6.22-14 kernel renders my PC unbootable" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152820
<ubotu> New bug: #152821 in liquidsoap (universe) "Fix FTBFS" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152821
<ubotu> New bug: #152823 in ubuntu "Sound & virtual box not working after 7.10 upgrade" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152823
<ubotu> New bug: #152824 in gdm "xdmcp/gdmchooser breakage from 2.20.0-0ubuntu3 -> 4" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152824
<ubotu> New bug: #152825 in virtualbox-ose (universe) "virtual box not working after 7.10 upgrade" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152825
<ubotu> New bug: #152827 in update-manager (main) "Feisty to Gutsy Upgrade: Aborts with partial upgrade" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152827
<ubotu> New bug: #152841 in podbrowser (universe) "Podbrowser package installable, but unmet dependencies" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152841
<ubotu> New bug: #152842 in ubuntu "Gutsy install on Proxy connection issues" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152842
<ubotu> New bug: #152844 in gnome-control-center (main) "(gnome-appearance-properties:11489): GLib-CRITICAL **: g_array_free: assertion `array' failed" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152844
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-bugs.log
<dholbach> good morning
<Burgundavia> thedonvaughn: ping
<thedonvaughn> Burgundavia, pong?
<thedonvaughn> ;)
<Burgundavia> thedonvaughn: please don't reject bugs on ubuntu-website out of hand
<ubotu> New bug: #152845 in gnome-control-center (main) "gnome-appearance-properties: Attempted to unregister path (path[0]  = org path[1]  = freedesktop) which isn't registered" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152845
<thedonvaughn> i apologize.  what do you mean however by out of hand?
<Burgundavia> the website is a fairly unique product
<Burgundavia> we carry all kinds of bugs might be better talked about via a mailing list, but meh
<thedonvaughn> oh i mis-understood.  So basically don't reject any ubuntu-website bugs?
<Burgundavia> best not to
<thedonvaughn> k
<Burgundavia> unless they are clearly not about the website
<thedonvaughn> well, it was a feature request technically not a bug.  Just thought that was the right thing to do.
<Burgundavia> not really, it is a dns redirect request
<thedonvaughn> I apologize, not trying to be hard headed.  Just don't see the connection of a dns redirect request as a bug.  But I'll definitely treat ubunut-website bugs uniquely.  I apologize for the inconvienence.
<Burgundavia> well, the major issue is that of communication medium
<Burgundavia> basically with the lack of a mailing list, bugs are the best way to track these sorts of things
<ubotu> New bug: #152846 in kdevelop (universe) "KDevelop scrolls really slow when using xgl" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152846
<thedonvaughn> understood
<thekorn> good morning
<Burgundavia> thedonvaughn: thanks
<thedonvaughn> Burgundavia, anytime
<thedonvaughn> Burgundavia, i'm new, so bonk me on the head if need be.
<Burgundavia> no worries
<Burgundavia> once i got over my anger and my need to kill you, it was all good :)
<thedonvaughn> ;)
<thedonvaughn> "1 2 3, what the heck is bothering me?"
<dholbach> heya thekorn
<peder> hmm... seems hibernate broke on gusty within the last week
<thekorn> hey dholbach
<ubotu> New bug: #152847 in displayconfig-gtk (main) "displayconfig-gtk crashed with IndexError in _syncXorgConfig() (dup-of: 147721)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152847
<ubotu> New bug: #152849 in ubuntu "rtl8139 wrongly detected" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152849
<ubotu> New bug: #152851 in ubuntu "Media Key + Rhythmbox + Screensaver" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152851
<ubotu> New bug: #152853 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  image2dv" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152853
<ubotu> New bug: #152855 in ubuntu "password dialog box hangs" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152855
<ubotu> New bug: #152856 in ubuntu "Kubuntu Package Installer (GDebiKDE) says "Package File Does Not Exist" when trying to install a deb that's in a directory that has a space in  it's name." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152856
<ubotu> New bug: #152858 in liblivemedia (universe) "-4 flag   gives an Apple QuickTime file" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152858
<ubotu> New bug: #152860 in evolution (main) "contact list doesn't work correct" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152860
<ubotu> New bug: #152862 in shorewall (main) "shorewall is missing some file and gives error" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152862
<ubotu> New bug: #152863 in ubuntu "kernel 2.6.22.14 not start" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152863
<ubotu> New bug: #152864 in gnucash (universe) "No possibility to change a date other than current with locale pl_PL.UTF-8" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152864
<ubotu> New bug: #152865 in ubuntu "rt61 pcmcia adapter eject causes system lock" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152865
<ubotu> New bug: #152866 in keyjnote (universe) "KeyJnote error:   BadValue (integer parameter out of range for operation)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152866
<ubotu> New bug: #152867 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 (restricted) "fwlanusb driver doesn't play nicely with hal / network-manager" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152867
<Hobbsee> bug 50214
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 50214 in network-manager "can't connect to hidden network" [High,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/50214
<ubotu> New bug: #152868 in ubuntu "Cyrillic (Russian Winkeys) input does not work in gnome-terminal" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152868
<ubotu> New bug: #152869 in kde4base (universe) "package kde4base 3.93.0-0ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/kde4/lib/kde4/librenimageplugin.so', which is also in package kde4addons" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152869
<ubotu> New bug: #152870 in ubuntu "Xubuntu powerpc port 14-Oct-2007 18:48 fails to boot" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152870
<rulus> Hi, I think I wrongly marked bug 152265 as a duplicate of bug 150930, what to do?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 152265 in usplash "Splash screen doesn't appear under Gutsy after installation (dup-of: 150930)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152265
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 150930 in ubiquity "Black screen, and bad usplash.conf" [Medium,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150930
<Hobbsee> rulus: hit the duplicate button again, and then remove the number, then hit save changes
<rulus> Hobbsee: thanks, but the reporter of the duplicate is following up in the main bug. I think both bug might not be related, but I'm not sure.
<ubotu> New bug: #152871 in lirc (main) "Lirc 0.8.2-0ubuntu8 doesn't allow changing serial port address" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152871
<rulus> bug 152643
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 152643 in usplash "[gutsy]  slow boot except when pressing ctrl+alt+f1" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152643
<ubotu> New bug: #152873 in ubuntu "No sound in Ubuntu 7.10" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152873
<Hobbsee> bug #144796
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 144796 in ubuntu-docs ""Glossary of Windows terms" link doesn't work" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144796
<ubotu> New bug: #152874 in dovecot (main) "dovecot scripts install packages does not create a new certificate" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152874
<ubotu> New bug: #152875 in ddclient (universe) "ddclient spawns several competing daemons" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152875
<ubotu> New bug: #152881 in elilo (main) "elilo not available on amd64" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152881
<ubotu> New bug: #152879 in nautilus (main) "Nautilus does not warn when deleting read-only files" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152879
<ubotu> New bug: #152883 in kdepim (main) "[gutsy]  Event is not updated/refreshed when anything is changed after initial creation" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152883
<ubotu> New bug: #152885 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "USB unknown partition table" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152885
<ubotu> New bug: #152888 in python-libgmail (universe) "libgmail exits with HTTP Error 400" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152888
<ubotu> New bug: #152889 in openoffice.org2 (main) "using a LDAP database source" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152889
<ubotu> New bug: #152892 in openoffice.org (main) "OO writer 2.3 crash when manipulating picture" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152892
<rulus> bugs to current openoffice should be filed against openoffice.org instead of openoffice.org2, right?
<Hobbsee> i think so, yes.
<rulus> ok, thanks
<kidalabama> hell
<kidalabama> hello
<kidalabama> pardon
<kidalabama> my mail coming crontab problem
<kidalabama> i am removed package dtc
<kidalabama> but this problem coming to me as e mail
<kidalabama> Cron <root@alp2-laptop> cd /usr/share/dtc/admin && nice -n+20 /usr/share/dtc/admin/rrdtool.sh >> /var/log/dtc.log
<rulus> kidalabama: for support, #ubuntu or #ubuntu+1 for Gutsy, if you've found a bug, please file at www.launchpad.net
<kidalabama> ok
<kidalabama> thank you
<rulus> no problem
<ubotu> New bug: #152894 in compiz-fusion-plugins-extra (main) "compiz - maximized windows make shadow on other workspaces" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152894
<ubotu> New bug: #152896 in ubuntu "[gutsy]  kmail / kontact in tray  (using gnome with compiz )" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152896
<ubotu> New bug: #152898 in synaptic (main) "Installation of Audacious fails" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152898
<ubotu> New bug: #152899 in gnome-terminal (main) "terminal in gusty dont open, and other problems..." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152899
<ubotu> New bug: #152901 in kdebase-workspace (universe) "Dependency problem with 3.94" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152901
<ubotu> New bug: #152903 in gnome-panel (main) "navigating 3d desktop wen I use only 3 virtual desktop" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152903
<ubotu> New bug: #152908 in strigi (main) "strigidaemon takes all RAM and indexes -1 documents" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152908
<ubotu> New bug: #152911 in compiz (main) "[Gutsy]  "The window X is not responding" message dialog can't be translated" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152911
<ubotu> New bug: #152912 in pam (main) "pam configuration could use safer defaults" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152912
<ubotu> New bug: #152913 in meld (universe) "Meld syntax highlighting does not work" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152913
<ubotu> New bug: #152914 in compiz (main) "dictionary panel widget does not work with compiz enabled" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152914
<ubotu> New bug: #152916 in kdepim (main) "Dragging todos to calendar doesn't fill the timeslot" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152916
<ubotu> New bug: #152915 in vim (main) "fonts displayed wrong  in gvim" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152915
<ubotu> New bug: #152917 in ubuntu "evolution appointment timezone issues" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152917
<ubotu> New bug: #152918 in audacious-plugins (universe) "Try to replace libcurl.so from audacious-plugins-extra" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152918
<ubotu> New bug: #152919 in ubuntu "power mangement: display" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152919
<ubotu> New bug: #152920 in ubuntu "Kubuntu 7.10 RC - Marvell Yokon NIC" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152920
<ubotu> New bug: #152921 in ubuntu "ATI RADEON 9200" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152921
<ubotu> New bug: #152922 in aolserver4-nsimap (universe) "aolserver4: Fails to install: error while loading shared libraries: libnsd.so" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152922
<ubotu> New bug: #152923 in language-pack-en-base (main) "problem using more than one language pack" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152923
<ubotu> New bug: #152924 in language-pack-cs (main) "sudo se pt na heslo anglicky (Ubuntu 7.10)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152924
<ubotu> New bug: #152925 in virtualbox-ose-modules (universe) ""vboxdrv stop" fails, if virtualbox is not running" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152925
<ubotu> New bug: #152926 in kdeaddons (main) "Character Selector Applet has been removed" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152926
<ubotu> New bug: #152927 in rhythmbox (main) "Rhythmbox fails to start from Coherence segmentation fault" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152927
<ubotu> New bug: #152928 in gnumeric (main) "No plots in Gnumeric" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152928
<ubotu> New bug: #152929 in evince (main) "form text input paced wrong" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152929
<ubotu> New bug: #152930 in ubuntu "frontend crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152930
<ubotu> New bug: #152932 in gnome-control-center (main) "gnome-about-me hangs" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152932
<ubotu> New bug: #152933 in usplash (main) "usplash" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152933
<ubotu> New bug: #152935 in kdepim (main) "Kmail forgets which mail I was looking at" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152935
<ubotu> New bug: #152936 in ubuntu "Menu item for Evolution stays after uninstall" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152936
<ubotu> New bug: #152937 in ps2eps (main) "bounding box not working (option -B)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152937
<ubotu> New bug: #152938 in kerry (universe) "[Gutsy]  Kerry's setting for dis-/enabling beagle daemon does not work" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152938
<ubotu> New bug: #152939 in linux-backports-modules-2.6.22 (main) "linux-backports-modules-generic has broken dependency (Gutsy)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152939
<ubotu> New bug: #152941 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "Sound volume very low on Toshiba Satellite A100 with Gutsy kernel upgrade" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152941
<ubotu> New bug: #152943 in compiz (main) "[Gutsy]  Window titlebar getting corrupted when window maximized." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152943
<bddebian> Boo
<ubotu> New bug: #152944 in compiz (main) "[Gutsy]  Terminal tabs opening slowly, freezing terminal for a while with Compiz and terminal window maximized." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152944
<ubotu> New bug: #152945 in language-pack-en-base (main) "/var/lib/locales/supported.d should reside in /etc" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152945
<Hobbsee> !sru
<ubotu> Stable Release Update information is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates for main and restricted, while https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/SRU is for universe and multiverse.
<persia> Did it change recently?
<Hobbsee> no
<Hobbsee> well, not to my knowledge
* Hobbsee doesnt do SRU's, remember?  :P
<persia> heh
<ubotu> New bug: #152948 in ubuntu "pantalla cuando carga no aparece" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152948
<thekorn> dholbach, I've tried to fix bug 137574 once again, this time in a rude manner by removing all bad chars from the bugpage-html-string
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 137574 in python-launchpad-bugs "py-lp-bugs fails on parsing bugreports containing strage chars" [Medium,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137574
<dholbach> thekorn: ugh - do we have test bugs with strange characters or with other scripts than latin to test it?
<thekorn> for example bug 90344
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 90344 in ubiquity "grub error during nubuntu installation" [Undecided,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90344
<dholbach> thekorn: and bugs with different scripts? like arabic or something?
<ubotu> New bug: #152949 in ubuntu "no aparece pantalla negra cuando carga el sistema" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152949
<thekorn> dholbach, ah, sorry, I dont know of any
<dholbach> thekorn: can you parse the last comment of bug 138861?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 138861 in buglog-data "small test" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138861
<thekorn> dholbach, NO, and I really don't know how to fix this
<thekorn> the documentation of the libxml2 python bindings is kind of bad
<dholbach> thekorn: what exactly did the upstream libxml2 guys say?
<dholbach> hrm :-/
<thekorn> dholbach, ok, wil ask the upstream ML, but I have to go now...
<dholbach> thekorn: if we don't get the fix quickly enough, we can still roll it into -updates
<dholbach> thekorn: have a great evening!
<thekorn> dholbach, ok, thanks, you too
<ubotu> New bug: #152951 in kde4base (universe) "package kde4base-data 3.93.0-0ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: tentative de remplacement de /usr/lib/kde4/share/kde4/services/renimagedlg.desktop, qui appartient aussi au paquet kde4addons-data" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152951
<ubotu> New bug: #152952 in usplash (main) "input command with timeout parameter" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152952
<ubotu> New bug: #152953 in poppler (main) "Rendering error in pdf, cairo context error: NULL pointer (dup-of: 140643)" [Medium,Invalid]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152953
<ubotu> New bug: #152954 in compiz (main) "compiz should depend on libgl1-mesa-dri" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152954
<ubotu> New bug: #152950 in collectd (universe) "Backport to edgy and dapper?" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152950
<ubotu> New bug: #148981 in gnash "gnash crashed when viewing MaximumPC.com" [Medium,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148981
<ubotu> New bug: #152958 in hw-detect (main) "[gutsy]  No booting from Live/Alternative CD without hw-detect/start_pcmcia=disable" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152958
<ubotu> New bug: #152955 in ubuntu "can't create shortcut to my home folder" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152955
<ubotu> New bug: #152957 in evince (main) "[gutsy]  starting presentation from fullscreen mode bugs with desktop effects enabled" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152957
<ubotu> New bug: #152959 in update-notifier (main) "add regression test for apport notification" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152959
<ubotu> New bug: #152963 in nautilus (main) "Userassigned file and folder emblems to small" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152963
<Hobbsee> bug 151126 and bug 135149
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 151126 in ubiquity "migration assitant forgets state of check box" [Undecided,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151126
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 135149 in ubiquity "[gutsy]  failed to unmount migrationassistant" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135149
<bdmurray> thekorn: I've applied your patch and still ran into an issue when looking at hal bugs
<ubotu> New bug: #152965 in update-manager (main) "upgrade 7.04 -> 7.10 impossible" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152965
<ubotu> New bug: #152966 in debian-installer (main) "Gutsy RC Server Installer does not install properly linux-image kernel package" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152966
<ubotu> New bug: #152967 in evince (main) "Edit pdf form not possible (2.20.0-0ubuntu3)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152967
<ubotu> New bug: #152968 in secvpn (universe) "[gutsy]  secvpn upgrade" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152968
<ubotu> New bug: #152970 in ubuntu "Gutsy cannot burn to CD/DVD-RWs" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152970
<ubotu> New bug: #152971 in opera (partner) "opera_plugins_operapluginwrapper.1000.crash" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152971
<mdz> ogasawara: good morning and welcome
<ogasawara> mdz: thanks!
<ubotu> New bug: #152973 in compiz (main) "very annoying glitches with compiz in gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152973
<ubotu> New bug: #152975 in nautilus (main) "drag url to folder: "drag and drop is not supported"" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152975
<ubotu> New bug: #152976 in baobab (universe) "gutsy beta: I can't analize just de root partition" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152976
<ubotu> New bug: #152977 in ubuntu "Printing is listed two times at System/Aministration" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152977
<ubotu> New bug: #152978 in tomboy (main) ""fuse: mountpoint is not empty" syncing over ssh" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152978
<ubotu> New bug: #152979 in moblin-image-creator (universe) "Writes project files below /usr" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152979
<ubotu> New bug: #152980 in ubuntu "doesn't initialize video device" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152980
<ubotu> New bug: #152981 in audacious-plugins (universe) "libcurl.so in both audacious-plugins and plugins-extra" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152981
<ubotu> New bug: #152982 in ubuntu "Manually configuring network in 7.10 RC doesn't work" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152982
<bdmurray> ogra: ping
<ubotu> New bug: #152985 in ubuntu "vga monitor switches to standby on install" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152985
<yogs> hi All
<mvo> hackel: i386? or amd64?
<bdmurray> yogs: hello
<hackel> mvo:  i386
<ubotu> New bug: #153021 in xchat (universe) "XChat falls out of the GNOME notification area" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153021
<yogs> bdmurry: Hello
<ubotu> New bug: #153018 in xen-tools (universe) "modprobe loop recommendation has wrong option" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153018
<ubotu> New bug: #153019 in grub-installer (main) "Grub fails to install boot loader due to wrong disk numbering ( Gutsy and Feisty )" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153019
<ubotu> New bug: #153020 in compiz (main) "[gutsy]  When delogging and relogging with the same user, window stack gets corrupted" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153020
<yogs> bdmurray: I am new here..and would like to start helping in bug fixing
<ubotu> New bug: #153016 in adept (main) "adept_manager crashes when updating from Feisty to Gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153016
<ubotu> New bug: #153017 in kdepim (main) "Basket is "started" when Kontact is" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153017
<ubotu> New bug: #151831 in bash (main) "password stealing via bashrc" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151831
<bdmurray> yogs: Do you have a specific area of interest?
<yogs> bdmurray: initially i would like to start with something small.mostly my area of interest is in java,C and python programming ..
<bdmurray> yogs: Bugs that are a good starting point for new contributors are sometimes tagged as bitesize
<bdmurray> Here is a query for those bugs https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.tag=bitesize
<yogs> bdmurray: ohok..good to know..let me take a look
<ubotu> New bug: #153022 in xsane (main) "Unable to scan an image after upgrade to feisty" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153022
<yogs> bdmurray: thanks..i am looking into some bugs..will ask some more questions on contributing
<ubotu> New bug: #153023 in gnome-control-center (main) "gnome-appearance-properties does not quit" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153023
<ubotu> New bug: #153024 in ubuntu "Randomly repeating mousestrokes/keystrokes in Gutsy RC1 under KDE" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153024
<ubotu> New bug: #153025 in ume-config-common (universe) "ume-xephyr-start doesn't check dpkg install status, only dpkg status" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153025
<ubotu> New bug: #153027 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "can't mount secondary sata drive" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153027
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-bugs.log
<ubotu> New bug: #153030 in ubuntu "[gutsy]  content of a FAT partition put in trash by system" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153030
<ubotu> New bug: #152578 in totem (main) "i can play music" [Undecided,Invalid]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152578
<ubotu> New bug: #153031 in ubuntu "system crash, whole system freezes" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153031
<ubotu> New bug: #153032 in gnome-panel (main) "cannot add multisync and no syncronization with windows mobile 5" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153032
<ubotu> New bug: #152677 in displayconfig-gtk (main) "Dual monitor support with NVidia FX 5200 broken for restricted driver" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152677
<ubotu> New bug: #152751 in firefox (main) "can not connect to sever saying broken package" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152751
<ubotu> New bug: #152762 in firefox (main) "Flash player does not install." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152762
<mvo> hackel: could you check: "deb http://people.ubuntu.com/~mvo/test/apt /" please?
<mvo> hackel: it fixes a resource leak that may be responsible, but I'm not sure if it fixes all there is as I can not reproduce the problem here
<ubotu> New bug: #152848 in beagle (main) "Bug Error" [Undecided,Invalid]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152848
<ubotu> New bug: #153036 in findutils (main) "please add /var/lib/schroot/mount to PRUNEPATHS in/etc/updatedb.conf " [Low,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153036
<ubotu> New bug: #153038 in ubuntu-meta (main) "ubuntu-desktop should not depend on evolution-webcal" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153038
<hackel> mvo:  I've installed it, and I'll let you know if I'm able to reproduce it again.
<ubotu> New bug: #153045 in compiz (main) "Ubuntu 7.10: Mathematica and Matlab conflict with Compiz-fusion" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153045
<ubotu> New bug: #153044 in checkgmail (universe) "CheckGmail Slow During Video Playback in Gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153044
<ubotu> New bug: #153048 in git-core (main) "git-daemon-run doesn't" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153048
<ubotu> New bug: #153046 in gcc-4.1 (main) "gcc-4.1-multilib doesn't get installed on dist-upgrade to gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153046
<ubotu> New bug: #152435 in firefox (main) "Firefox crashes on pages with corrupted image file" [Undecided,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152435
<ubotu> New bug: #152069 in snort (universe) "remote-exploit by default" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152069
<ubotu> New bug: #152449 in ubuntu "HTTPS not working with Konqueror 3.5.8" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152449
<ubotu> New bug: #153050 in gnome-panel (main) "Workspace switcher ignores configured number of rows" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153050
<ubotu> New bug: #153052 in mozilla-firefox (main) "Firefox in a french Ubuntu installation remains in english" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153052
<ubotu> New bug: #153053 in dpkg (main) "dpkg crashes" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153053
<ubotu> New bug: #153055 in scim (main) "scim causes thunderbird, etc to crash" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153055
<ubotu> New bug: #153056 in childsplay (universe) "childsplay goes into screensaver mode" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153056
<ubotu> New bug: #153057 in evince (main) "Evince doesn't display PDF-documents done with InDesign" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153057
<ubotu> New bug: #153013 in tzdata (main) "7.10 RC Update Installation Errors" [Undecided,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153013
<ubotu> New bug: #153060 in evolution (main) "temporary freezing of app approximately onee per minute" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153060
<ubotu> New bug: #153061 in dell "Dell Inspiron 1420 built-in microphone does not record" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153061
<ubotu> New bug: #153059 in ubuntu "Kubuntu installer - disk formatting progress bar sticks at 5%" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153059
<ubotu> New bug: #153066 in compiz (main) "Application switcher not scaled properly" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153066
<ubotu> New bug: #153067 in ubuntu "wireless card not detected with kernel 2.6.22-14-rt (Gutsy) on Dell Latitude D820 laptop (intel 3945 pro wireless)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153067
<ubotu> New bug: #153068 in ubuntu "new kernels ends in BusyBox" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153068
<ubotu> New bug: #153069 in kde4addons (universe) "trying to install kde4 trough the internal updater" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153069
<ubotu> New bug: #153070 in ubuntu "ubuntu-studio-theme update failure" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153070
<ubotu> New bug: #153074 in ubuntu "volume control appears as mute when its not" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153074
<ubotu> New bug: #153072 in compiz (main) "Focused windows get blurry when dodge effect is enabled" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153072
<ubotu> New bug: #153075 in ubuntu "User logged out for no apparent reason" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153075
<ubotu> New bug: #153076 in displayconfig-gtk (main) "displayconfig-gtk messes xorg.conf up" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153076
<ubotu> New bug: #153077 in audacious-plugins (universe) "audacious-plugin (extra) update does not complete" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153077
<ubotu> New bug: #153078 in ubuntu "xsnow and compiz" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153078
<ubotu> New bug: #153080 in virtualbox-ose-modules (universe) "Installation should offer a dialogue to add users to the "vboxusers" group" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153080
<ubotu> New bug: #153079 in ubuntu "Toshiba Tecra A9 fails to reboot after dist-upgrading from feisty-updates and feisty-backports" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153079
<ubotu> New bug: #153084 in ubuntu "Toshiba Tecra A9 graphics controller not recognized on Feisty" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153084
<ubotu> New bug: #153086 in ubuntu "Upgrading X.org in Gutsy causes enabling of "Virtual" option in xorg.conf" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153086
<ubotu> New bug: #153087 in kdepimlibs (universe) "E: /var/cache/apt/archives/kdepimlibs-data_3.94.0-0ubuntu1_all.deb: trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/kde4/share/kde4/services/ldap.protocol', which is also in package kde4base-data" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153087
<ubotu> New bug: #153083 in ubuntu "monitor & Display settings crush" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153083
<ubotu> New bug: #153089 in limewire (multiverse) "limewire, only one connection bar, tells me that it is trying to connect but never does?" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153089
<ubotu> New bug: #153081 in ubuntu "usb not working on a QBIC EQ3401 (P4 / i865)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153081
<ubotu> New bug: #153088 in xfce4-quicklauncher-plugin (main) "kde4 crashs during login" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153088
<ubotu> New bug: #153090 in amarok (main) "Amarok stripping off/converting ID3v2 tags while editing track information" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153090
<ubotu> New bug: #153091 in kde4base (universe) "E: /var/cache/apt/archives/kde4base-data_3.94.0-0ubuntu1_all.deb: trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/kde4/share/kde4/services/renimagedlg.desktop', which is also in package kde4addons-data" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153091
<ubotu> New bug: #153092 in fail2ban (universe) "missing regexp for ssh" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153092
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-10-16
<ubotu> New bug: #153093 in ubuntu "Toshiba Tecra A9 running Feisty fails to detect wireless controller" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153093
<ubotu> New bug: #153096 in ubuntu "Won't find my 2nd HD, "Failed to set xfermode" ATA errors" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153096
<ubotu> New bug: #153097 in ubuntu "Gutsy beta live CD crashes after boot" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153097
<ubotu> New bug: #153098 in ubuntu "Toshiba Satellite A200 graphics controller not recognized on Feisty" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153098
<ubotu> New bug: #153099 in ntfs-3g (main) "me canot mount me hard drive" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153099
<xtknight> lol
<ubotu> New bug: #153101 in compiz (main) "Compiz effects can not be enabled with Ati Radeon X700 Pro PCI-e proprietary driver " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153101
<ubotu> New bug: #153103 in netpbm-free (main) "dependency problem: pnmtopng needs rgb.txt" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153103
<ubotu> New bug: #153104 in ubuntu "xmms-wma" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153104
<bur[n] er> hello hello... anyone have an intel video card where it moves your Hz that you set when you fullscreen a totem video?
<bur[n] er> i'm not sure where this bug could be... totem or -intel or what
<ubotu> New bug: #153105 in ubuntu "Feisty on Toshiba Protege R500 wireless controller not detected" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153105
<pawalls> doko, Have you followed the nfs-common regression relating to having multiple nfs exports from a single volume?
<doko> pawalls: no, not for gutsy, if the information is in the bug report, that should be sufficiant
<ubotu> New bug: #153106 in ubuntu "Unable to pick additional languages post-OS install" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153106
<ubotu> New bug: #153108 in wine (universe) "[gutsy]  Wine needs more shortcuts in menu" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153108
<ubotu> New bug: #153109 in tree (universe) "tree command line application has wrong html output" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153109
<ubotu> New bug: #153110 in openoffice.org (main) "Copy/Paste from SciTE to OpenOffice Causes Crash" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153110
<ubotu> New bug: #153113 in mythbuntu-lirc-generator (universe) "Hauppauge_350 remote keymappings off" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153113
<ubotu> New bug: #153114 in rhythmbox (main) "adding music and stream error showed" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153114
<ubotu> New bug: #153118 in gthumb (main) "Feature request: zoom picture to fit screen" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153118
<ubotu> New bug: #153116 in gnome-power-manager (main) "g-p-m or ACPI multiplies current and last-full charge fields by 10 for certain batteries" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153116
<ubotu> New bug: #153120 in ubuntu "libcurl.co libcurl.co update failed audacious-plugins & audacious-plugins-extra " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153120
<ubotu> New bug: #153121 in file-roller (main) "I can explain why file roller asks for RAR passwords" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153121
<ubotu> New bug: #153122 in xserver-xorg-video-openchrome (universe) "Fatal error while loading Xorg" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153122
<ubotu> New bug: #153123 in gnome-panel (main) "The lauchers are all decale. The first lauch the second.. Thanks!" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153123
<ubotu> New bug: #153119 in linux-backports-modules-2.6.22 "Capture quality problematic on Dell Latitude D630" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153119
<ubotu> New bug: #153125 in firefox (main) "Segfault with vlc/ogg plugin" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153125
<ubotu> New bug: #153126 in gnome-games (main) "Iagno hanges when attempting to start a network game" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153126
<ubotu> New bug: #153129 in ubuntu "Kubuntu Gutsy RC release craches on my amd64 pc." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153129
<ubotu> New bug: #153132 in openoffice.org (main) "[gutsy]  I updated openoffice today and the OOo splash screen is back to the ubuntu one, instead of the blue kubuntu one" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153132
<ubotu> New bug: #153133 in update-manager (main) "update-manager seems to lose flash 9" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153133
<ubotu> New bug: #153135 in pennmush (universe) "possible vulnerabilities in pennmush cause DoS" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153135
<ubotu> New bug: #153137 in gimmie (universe) "When using GImmie to shutdown the computer, it just logs me out of Ubuntu" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153137
<ubotu> New bug: #153138 in gimmie (universe) "Can't access Places>Computer directly from Gimmie" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153138
<ubotu> New bug: #153140 in ubuntu "Blackout when watching video" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153140
<ubotu> New bug: #153141 in gimmie (universe) "Can't manually add Places in Gimmie" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153141
<ubotu> New bug: #153142 in openoffice.org (main) "openoffice.org-gtk" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153142
<ubotu> New bug: #153143 in mozilla-firefox (main) "Mouse wheel doesn't work in Google Maps" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153143
<ubotu> New bug: #153144 in ubuntu "LVM not bootable with 2.6.22 kernel after Gusty upgrade" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153144
<ubotu> New bug: #153145 in gimmie (universe) "Newly installed software doesn't show up in Gimmie until it is restarted.  " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153145
<ubotu> New bug: #153146 in update-manager (main) "failing on cups package" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153146
<ubotu> New bug: #153147 in ubuntu "Toshiba Tecra A9 fails to reboot after hibernation on Gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153147
<ubotu> New bug: #153148 in virtualbox-ose-modules (universe) "Virtualbox requires a reboot after install to work" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153148
<ubotu> New bug: #153149 in update-manager (main) "update manager crash" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153149
<ubotu> New bug: #153151 in gnome-panel (main) "On restart, refresh rate reverts to 50hz from 63hz at 1290X1200 resolution using displayconfig-gtk for setup" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153151
<ubotu> New bug: #131437 in ubuntu "[gutsy]  MIDI does not work" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131437
<ubotu> New bug: #153152 in hplip (main) "Fax utility not adding files to job." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153152
<ubotu> New bug: #153153 in ubuntu "Toshiba Satellite A200 wireless controller not detected on Gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153153
<ubotu> New bug: #153155 in ubuntu "IRC causes local network connection to disconnect" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153155
<TheMuso> c
<TheMuso> urgh
<ubotu> New bug: #153156 in update-manager (main) "changing appearance restarts update manager" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153156
<ubotu> New bug: #153159 in ubuntu "Toshiba Satellite A200 running Gutsy shows strange colors after hibernation" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153159
<ubotu> New bug: #153157 in epiphany-browser (main) "Debian bug search" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153157
<ubotu> New bug: #153158 in openoffice.org (main) "'Select Data Range' buttons in Chart Wizard do not work" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153158
<ubotu> New bug: #153160 in ubuntu "Toshiba Satellite U300 has a short gnome panel on Gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153160
<ubotu> New bug: #153161 in ubuntu "[Gutsy]  Dependency Problems on Dovecot" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153161
<ubotu> New bug: #153162 in onboard (main) "During an sudo update-manager -d RC upgrade I encountered these bugs." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153162
<ubotu> New bug: #153164 in openoffice.org (main) "package openoffice.org-filter-mobiledev 2.2.0-1ubuntu5 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153164
<ubotu> New bug: #153165 in openoffice.org (main) "package openoffice.org-java-common None [modified: /var/lib/dpkg/info/openoffice.org-java-common.list]  failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153165
<ubotu> New bug: #153166 in ubuntu "no se escucha el audio y la tarjeta esta bien configurada" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153166
<ubotu> New bug: #153167 in rhythmbox (main) "rhythmbox freezes when playing a internet stream and connection is lost" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153167
<ubotu> New bug: #153168 in ubuntu "[Gutsy]  KDevelop on Xubuntu doesn't show in the menu" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153168
<ubotu> New bug: #153169 in wine (universe) "device is busy when trying to remove first CD when install a application in wine that requires more then one CD." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153169
<ubotu> New bug: #153170 in openoffice.org (main) "openoffice calc crashed when using Function wizard." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153170
<ubotu> New bug: #153172 in audacious-plugins (universe) "Gutsy: Audacious has Broken Dependencies" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153172
<ubotu> New bug: #153171 in ubuntu "CUPS error "/usr/lib/cups/backend/http failed"" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153171
<ubotu> New bug: #153173 in openoffice.org (main) "Openoffice - double free or corruption" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153173
<ubotu> New bug: #153174 in ubuntu "ENE memory card reader" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153174
<ubotu> New bug: #153175 in ubuntu "kuybuntu menus scrambled" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153175
<ubotu> New bug: #153176 in ubuntu "Compal Hel80 Web Cam Doesn't Work" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153176
<ubotu> New bug: #149482 in sugar "sugar-shell crashed with OSError in cleanup()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149482
<ubotu> New bug: #153177 in openarena (universe) "Open Arena switches to windowed mode randomly - steals X inputs" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153177
<thekorn> good morning!!
<ubotu> New bug: #153178 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "Don't recognise USB Pendrive -> sr0: disc change detected." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153178
<ubotu> New bug: #153180 in ubuntu "nautilus freezes when locking out and in again" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153180
<ubotu> New bug: #153181 in texmacs (universe) "The menubar of texmacs disapeared in ubuntu 7.10" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153181
<ubotu> New bug: #153185 in lcdproc (universe) "lcdproc needs patch for the imon lcd" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153185
<ubotu> New bug: #153186 in powernowd (main) "powernowd doesn't start with init script" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153186
<ubotu> New bug: #153182 in hal (main) "Sound card not working on Toshiba A135" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153182
<ubotu> New bug: #153187 in displayconfig-gtk (main) "mouse cursor disappears after testing resolution with nv driver" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153187
<dholbach> good morning
<thekorn> hey dholbach
<dholbach> hey thekorn
<dholbach> thekorn: I saw you played a bit with arabic script bugs ;-)
<thekorn> yeah, I think I found a solution
<dholbach> NICE
* dholbach hugs rockstar thekorn
<dholbach> and one day we'll use a not-ever-breaking text interface :-)
<thekorn> yes, hopefully, although I would prefer a xml based interface
<dholbach> whatever is not going to break and is easy to parse :)
<ubotu> New bug: #153190 in ubuntu "[Gutsy]  Compaq nx9040 on Xubuntu won't shut down" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153190
<Jordan_U> Can anyone tell my why the priority of this is wishlist ( Or give it a higher priority which I think that it should have )? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/5364
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 5364 in network-manager "Can't use static ip address with network-manager (and thus no VPN connections menu for static users)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] 
<dholbach> Jordan_U: best to ask on the bug report
<Jordan_U> dholbach, It's been asked
<dholbach> Jordan_U: priorities are a tool for developers to organise their workload
<Jordan_U> dholbach, So it's not necessarily how important it is but rather at what point whoever maintains the relevant packages is planning to get to it?
<dholbach> that's how importance should be used
<Jordan_U> dholbach, Which?
<dholbach> maybe a bit of both :)
<Jordan_U> dholbach, This is a bug which affects all users that want WPA ( or a VPN, or roaming... ) and want a static connection, and it is a bug which has apparently been fixed in Debian but is still not managed correctly Ubuntu. I would expect it to be much more than wishlist, especially because network-manager on most other distros, debian included can deal with static connections
<dholbach> best to explain that in the bug report
<ubotu> New bug: #153193 in gnome-panel (main) "gnome-panel crashes randomly" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153193
<dholbach> all the reasons why you think this should be addressed in hardy with a higher priority
<Jordan_U> dholbach, It's all been said, would it be worth bringing all of the arguments together in one post?
<dholbach> maybe
<Jordan_U> Any way that I can be sure that anyone is actually paying attention? ( sorry to be so pessimistic :)
<dholbach> there are a lot of subscribers on the bug
<dholbach> it's not going to happen for gutsy
<Jordan_U> I know that :)
<Jordan_U> Seeing as it was originally nominated for Feisty though I don't have much hope for it being in Hardy either :(
<ubotu> New bug: #153194 in kdepim (main) "kontact navigator toolbar won't stay when moved" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153194
<dholbach> thekorn: do you think we should really push the fix for gutsy still or aim for gutsy-updates?
<dholbach> thekorn: it wil be quite hard to push it in
<dholbach> Jordan_U: it'd help if someone investigated a bit in the fix, sorry if that's the only advice I can give you
<thekorn> dholbach, gutsy-updates is ok,
<dholbach> ok great
<Jordan_U> dholbach, NP, thanks for the advice.
<dholbach> Jordan_U: the best thing would be to find a team of people who are interested in NM and try to get things fixed that way
<thekorn> dholbach, we could create a bughelper/py-lp-bugs gutsy branch and commit this patch to *main
<thekorn> so people can test it
<dholbach> thekorn: good idea
* Jordan_U is willing to test anything if testers are needed :)
<dholbach> thekorn: maybe we should also fix the versioning scheme a bit :)
<dholbach> Jordan_U: maybe it'd really be worth creating such a team - I don't know
<ubotu> New bug: #153195 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "ksoftirqd/0 always using about 30% cpu time" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153195
<ubotu> New bug: #153196 in ultrastar-ng (universe) "does not start on amd64" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153196
<thekorn> hmm, why is  "bzr info" not working
<ubotu> New bug: #153202 in compiz (main) "compiz workspace panning animation does not fade properly when switching to workspace with fullscreen focused window" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153202
<ubotu> New bug: #153203 in compiz (main) "panel wrongfully appears on top of fullscreen windows when switching workspaces" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153203
<ubotu> New bug: #153204 in compiz (main) "flickering and strangeness in full screen mode firefox while interacting with input fields" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153204
<ubotu> New bug: #153205 in compiz (main) "annoying bug with alt-tab switching on a workspace with at least one fullscreen window" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153205
<ubotu> New bug: #153206 in compiz (main) "mouse response sluggish in fullscreen firefox" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153206
<ubotu> New bug: #153210 in pidgin (main) "Pidgin does'nt connect to jabber servers (jabber plugin error)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153210
<ubotu> New bug: #153211 in blender (universe) "blender-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in bgl::InitExtensions()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153211
<ubotu> New bug: #153212 in gnash (universe) "gtk-gnash crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153212
<ubotu> New bug: #153214 in ubuntu "Arabic fonts does not support full diacritics" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153214
<ubotu> New bug: #153216 in uim (universe) "uim-byeoru not loading (unusable, at least)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153216
<ubotu> New bug: #153217 in mysql-dfsg-5.0 (main) "package mysql-server 5.0.45-1ubuntu3 failed to install/upgrade: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153217
<ubotu> New bug: #153218 in ghostscript (main) "install ghostscript-doc error" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153218
<ubotu> New bug: #153220 in restricted-manager (restricted) "Restricted-manager crashes when trying to start it (gutsy)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153220
<ubotu> New bug: #153223 in ubuntu "Kubuntu gutsy rc x86 fails to install usable X" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153223
<ubotu> New bug: #153219 in network-manager (main) "NetworkManager on Gutsy: No DHCPOFFERS - but dhclient working standalone" [Medium,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153219
<ubotu> New bug: #153221 in mysql-dfsg-5.0 (main) "MySQL server fails to upgrade in Gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153221
<ubotu> New bug: #153225 in postfix (main) "Unable to install postfix" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153225
<ubotu> New bug: #153226 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  Phatch" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153226
<ubotu> New bug: #153227 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "kernel randomly freezes under heavy network load" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153227
<ubotu> New bug: #153228 in update-manager (main) "use monospace font in release notes window" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153228
<ubotu> New bug: #153232 in compiz (main) "compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153232
<ubotu> New bug: #153233 in ubuntu "Keyboard freezes in nautilus when support for entereing complex characters is enabled in nautilus" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153233
<ubotu> New bug: #153234 in ubuntu "Non-KDE - GNOME apps fail to launch under KDE" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153234
<ubotu> New bug: #153235 in f-spot (main) "exiting a slideshow crashes f-spot" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153235
<ubotu> New bug: #153237 in gnome-keyring (main) "GNOME applications run in Kubuntu (KDE) cannot connect to gnome keyring" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153237
<ubotu> New bug: #153238 in bzr (main) "bzr+ssh: checkout spews traceback if SSH connection fails" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153238
<ubotu> New bug: #153239 in kdepim (main) "Kontact: calendar/contacts on cached imap acct no longer works" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153239
<ubotu> New bug: #153241 in ubuntu "Pops and clicks in ALSA audio playback" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153241
<ubotu> New bug: #153240 in linux-meta (main) "v4l-dvb not compiling against new gutsy kernel" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153240
<ubotu> New bug: #153242 in update-manager (main) "Typo in update-manager UI" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153242
<ubotu> New bug: #153244 in synaptic (main) "update manager" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153244
<ubotu> New bug: #153243 in bash (main) "sourcing bash_completion denies login to GNOME" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153243
<ubotu> New bug: #153245 in hotkey-setup (main) "Tablet buttons are wierd" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153245
<ubotu> New bug: #153248 in libgnome (main) "landscape printed output is trucated to portrait page width" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153248
<ubotu> New bug: #153249 in ubuntu "ALSA asynchronous notification transfer method doesn't work" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153249
<ubotu> New bug: #153252 in openoffice.org (main) "OpenOffice crash when opening complex file with many tables and frames" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153252
<ubotu> New bug: #153253 in php5 (main) "wrong udp checksums" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153253
<ubotu> New bug: #153254 in ubiquity (restricted) "no X after install - install failed to install nvidia-glx" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153254
<ubotu> New bug: #153255 in ubuntu "Install wipes disk" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153255
<ubotu> New bug: #153256 in eog (main) "eog hangs when I try to open e second image" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153256
<ubotu> New bug: #153257 in gimp (main) "gimp not in graphics menu" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153257
<ubotu> New bug: #153259 in ubuntu ""sync" drive mount option resets other options" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153259
<ubotu> New bug: #153139 in dell "oem-config-firstboot wizard bugs" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153139
<ubotu> New bug: #153260 in amarok (main) "Amarok cannot re-initialize (broken?) ipod" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153260
<ubotu> New bug: #153262 in ubuntu "no network when updates" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153262
<ubotu> New bug: #153263 in gcc-4.3 "Build with -fvisibility-inlines-hidden fails" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153263
<ubotu> New bug: #153264 in alsa-driver (main) "USB sound left volume controll bug" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153264
<ubotu> New bug: #153265 in davfs2 (universe) "/etc/fstab typo in dpkg-(re)configure davfs2" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153265
<ubotu> New bug: #153267 in ghostscript (main) "ghostscript does not diplay any output for some files" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153267
<ubotu> New bug: #153269 in apparmor (main) "Feature Enhancement: Disable non-text-editors from editing ~/.bashrc" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153269
<ubotu> New bug: #153270 in ubuntu ""check CD for defects" is not working" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153270
<ubotu> New bug: #153272 in bcm43xx-fwcutter (universe) "X won't boot if bcm43xx module loaded" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153272
<ubotu> New bug: #153278 in syslinux (main) "Isolinux menu doesn't hint that there are more options below the last displayed one" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153278
<ubotu> New bug: #153280 in usplash (main) "booting livecd: screen turns off" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153280
<ubotu> New bug: #153284 in synaptic (main) "Mongolia is not in mirror list" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153284
<ubotu> New bug: #153285 in ubuntu "Closing screen lid crashes Dell Inspiron 500m running 7.10rc" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153285
<ubotu> New bug: #153286 in evolution (main) "print month October 2007" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153286
<ubotu> New bug: #153288 in ubuntu "package ubuntu-minimal 1.79 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153288
<ubotu> New bug: #153290 in language-pack-gnome-en (main) "package language-pack-gnome-en 1:7.10+20071012 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153290
<ubotu> New bug: #153291 in ubuntu "Emerald themes won't apply to nautilus windows" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153291
<ubotu> New bug: #153292 in sun-java6 (multiverse) "package sun-java6-bin 6-03-0ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153292
<ubotu> New bug: #153293 in language-pack-en (main) "package language-pack-en 1:7.10+20071012 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153293
<ubotu> New bug: #153294 in network-manager-openvpn (universe) "gutsy: path of nm-vpn-properties is wrong in menu" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153294
<ubotu> New bug: #153295 in openoffice.org (main) "The driver for Brother DCP 7010 doesn't work. The printer is detected automatically and when printing it gives no error message and every print is listed in the printing jobs but nothing happens. Maybe this could be fixed 'till the official release of Gutsy." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153295
<ubotu> New bug: #153289 in sun-java6 (multiverse) "package sun-java6-jre 6-03-0ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153289
<ubotu> New bug: #153296 in language-pack-kde-en-base (main) "package language-pack-kde-en-base 1:7.10+20070928 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153296
<ubotu> New bug: #153297 in debian-installer (main) "Gutsy alternate install CD for PowerPC fails to create a working initrd on PowerMac3,5 (EIDE)." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153297
<ubotu> New bug: #153298 in apt (main) "/etc/cron.daily/apt syntax error" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153298
<locobot_2> Announcement from my owner (netzmeister): #ubuntuusers-webteam UbuntuUsers_Trac
<locobot_2> Announcement from my owner (netzmeister): ubuntuusers-webteam UbuntuUsers_Trac
<ubotu> New bug: #141613 in nspluginwrapper (multiverse) "npviewer.bin crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141613
<ubotu> New bug: #153301 in gnome-applets (main) "weather applet won't use automatic-proxy-configuration" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153301
<bddebian> Boo
<ScottK> Bop
<bddebian> :-)
<ubotu> New bug: #153303 in mono (main) "Unhandled exception in gmcs" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153303
<ubotu> New bug: #153308 in cupsys (main) "HP F380 Scanner fails to scan" [Medium,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153308
<ubotu> New bug: #153305 in ubuntu "[xubuntu gutsy]  some xfce4-*-plugins not working : mixer, systemload, netload" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153305
<ubotu> New bug: #153306 in rhythmbox (main) "Last.fm plugin doesn't recognize an network connection." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153306
<ubotu> New bug: #153307 in rhythmbox (main) "No showing title and interpret on last.fm streams." [Low,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153307
<ubotu> New bug: #153310 in oem-config (main) "oem-prepare cannot cope if oem creates user (?)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153310
<ubotu> New bug: #153311 in oem-config (main) "poor error handling - lack of recovery" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153311
<ubotu> New bug: #153312 in pidgin (main) "can no longer connect to MSN via HTTP" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153312
<ubotu> New bug: #153313 in ubuntu "alternative installer in 7.10 rc fails to remove raids : /dev/md/1 no such file or directory" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153313
<ubotu> New bug: #153314 in ubuntu "whole system hangs on - hard reset necessery" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153314
<ubotu> New bug: #153315 in tpb (universe) "running tpb prevents acpi suspend from working" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153315
<ubotu> New bug: #153319 in tracker (main) "trackerd always use 100% CPU" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153319
<ubotu> New bug: #153320 in qemulator (universe) "Default bootimage folder doesn't recurse folders, crashes" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153320
<ubotu> New bug: #152964 in fail2ban (universe) "Attacks against valid users don't get caught" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152964
<ubotu> New bug: #153322 in compiz (main) "Confusion between virtual desktops and viewports" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153322
<ubotu> New bug: #153323 in kde4base (universe) "libkpty.so is missing in normal installation" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153323
<ubotu> New bug: #153324 in gnome-applets (main) "explicit icons for drive mount applet" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153324
<ubotu> New bug: #153326 in ubuntu "requesting package for vmware-server-console" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153326
<ubotu> New bug: #153328 in ubuntu "missing software: phasex" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153328
<ubotu> New bug: #153154 in hal (main) "device manager closed unexpectly" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153154
<ubotu> New bug: #153329 in ubuntu "Resume from suspend leads to blank screen with i810 driver on Samsung X20 (Intel GM915 Chipset)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153329
<ubotu> New bug: #153331 in ubuntu "some sounds not working in ubuntu" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153331
<ubotu> New bug: #153334 in ubuntu "Can't get my soundcard working Ubuntu detects it but cant use it" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153334
<ubotu> New bug: #153335 in bluez-utils (main) "org.bluez.network.service.IsEnabled() is missing" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153335
<ubotu> New bug: #153336 in oem-config (main) "oem-config crash" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153336
<ubotu> New bug: #153340 in update-manager (main) "improve text frontend" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153340
<ubotu> New bug: #153337 in eclipse (universe) "Can not import Project from CVS." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153337
<ubotu> New bug: #153341 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "missing driver for Ricoh sd-card reader (sdricoh_cs.ko) in Ubuntu 7.10" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153341
<ubotu> New bug: #153342 in kdevelop (universe) "KDevelop for perl project: can't excute script in directory with spaces in name" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153342
<ubotu> New bug: #153338 in openoffice.org (main) "[Gutsy]  OpenOffice 2.3 Crash : Export to PDF" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153338
<ubotu> New bug: #153339 in tracker (main) "tracker-stats says GaimConversations, should say PidginConversations" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153339
<ajslate1> i think yesterday's kernel update killed my intel_hda sound card.
<ubotu> New bug: #153344 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Incessant bad block requests" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153344
<ubotu> New bug: #153345 in update-manager (main) "update-manager should check for linux-image-* metapackage" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153345
<ubotu> New bug: #153346 in liferea (main) "[gutsy]  liferea crashes often when drawing html gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153346
<bdmurray> thekorn: is your branch for bug 137574 different than the pastebin diff you gave me yesterday?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 137574 in python-launchpad-bugs "py-lp-bugs fails on parsing bugreports containing strage chars" [Medium,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137574
<thekorn> bdmurray, not really, it is just a bit cleaner
<thekorn> and this is fixed for parsing activitylogs
<thekorn> and LP-error messages
<ubotu> New bug: #153348 in ubuntu "xrandr - screen rotation not working properley - seems like screen resolution is not changed, but orientation is" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153348
<ogra> bdmurray, you pung ?
<bdmurray> ogra: I submitted a bug about hibernate in edubuntu's gdm missing an icon
<ogra> bdmurray, needs to go into SRU ... but it triggered a fix for gdm in ubuntu ;)
<ogra> (teh suspendcommand called "sleep" not "suspend" ... that made gdm freak out somehow)
<ogra> (wich resulted in a function without icon)
<ogra> i have aother minor artwork bug (wrong icons in places menu) that justifies an SRU
<bdmurray> gdm - right.  it is bug 151750
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 151750 in edubuntu-artwork "gdm login screen missing icon for hibernate button" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151750
<ogra> yep
<bdmurray> OKay, cool.
<ogra> i managed to trigger seb to fix it in ubuntu but didnt manage to fix e-artwork myself
<bdmurray> thekorn: I ran a fair number of reports last night using the paste without any issue
<thekorn> bdmurray, ok, super, so the version in the branch should also work for you,
<thekorn> thanks for testing!
<bdmurray> thanks for fixing it!
<ubotu> New bug: #153353 in ubuntu "attempting to log out freezes system" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153353
<ubotu> New bug: #153354 in alsa-lib (main) "Alsa error with xdtv" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153354
<ubotu> New bug: #153355 in ltsp (main) "No sound and CD-Rom on fast thin client" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153355
<ubotu> New bug: #153356 in ltsp (main) ""Switch User" option available in the close session box" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153356
<ubotu> New bug: #153350 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "prism54 does not work - need to use p54pci and p54common" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153350
<ubotu> New bug: #153351 in redhat-cluster-suite (main) "cman init script on Gutsy doesn't care about /etc/default/cman configuration file" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153351
<ubotu> New bug: #153352 in openoffice.org (main) "OpenOffice Draw and presentation crashes on start" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153352
<ubotu> New bug: #153358 in ubuntu "bcm43xx cannot suspend mac" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153358
<thekorn> hmm, xchat crashes while trying to search the channellist
<ogra> thekorn, works fine here
<ogra> intresting, there are over 200 channels matching ubuntu
<ubotu> New bug: #153359 in virtualbox-ose-modules (universe) "E: /var/cache/apt/archives/virtualbox-ose-modules-2.6.22-14-generic_6_i386.deb: subprocess new pre-removal script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153359
<thekorn> i can reproduce it when it press "enter" severall times while the list is still downloading
<ubotu> New bug: #153360 in gparted (main) "gparted doesn't read partition table and crashes on rescan" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153360
<edsiper> hi guys,  why I can't read /proc/PID/maps files ?, files has 444, I got a permission denied
<edsiper> bdmurray, ping
<ubotu> New bug: #153357 in compiz (main) "compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV in groupHandleChanges()" [Medium,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153357
<ubotu> New bug: #153362 in openoffice.org (main) "open office crashes after adding an image" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153362
<ubotu> New bug: #153363 in libcdio (main) "libcdio-dev is 2+ years old (0.76) instead of 0.78 (current stable release)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153363
<unggnu> Hi all
<ubotu> New bug: #153364 in gnome-applets (main) "gnome panel clock should support other calendars (like sunbird)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153364
<unggnu> Which package should be choosen for failed Upgrades?
<ubotu> New bug: #153365 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 (restricted) "[nvidia-new]  nvidia module went missing after upgrade to Gutsy (from Feisty)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153365
<bdmurray> edsiper: hello
<keescook> edsiper: with newer kernels, it's a security feature.  you need to be the owner of the process or root.
<edsiper> bddebian, keescook : but the file has 444
<edsiper> I can run a open() without problems, but just fails trying to read the content
<edsiper> I've a memory analysis tool and I need to read maps :/
<edsiper> FWD: bdmurray
<ubotu> New bug: #153368 in network-manager (main) "[gutsy]  dhclient isn't executed" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153368
<ubotu> New bug: #153370 in soundkonverter (universe) "soundkonverter mishandles files with special characters (#, ?) in filename" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153370
<edsiper> bdmurray, problem related to read /proc/PID/maps file
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-bugs.log
<ubotu> New bug: #153380 in xchat (universe) "xchat crashesehile trying to search the channellist" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153380
<ubotu> New bug: #153381 in nautilus (main) "segfault induced by user switching" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153381
<ubotu> New bug: #153382 in nautilus (main) "debug log madness after segfault" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153382
<ubotu> New bug: #153383 in ubuntu "Error activating XKB configuration, directly after login. Ubuntu 7.10" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153383
<ubotu> New bug: #153386 in ubuntu "Please add PeaZip to Ubuntu" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153386
<ubotu> New bug: #153385 in ubuntu "Screen brightness switches from bright to moderate randomly. Ubuntu 7.10" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153385
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-bugs.log
<ubotu> New bug: #153387 in openoffice.org (main) "[gutsy 7.10.14]  - Openoffice.Calc - programme freezes when trying to format cells from either menu or right click format cells" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153387
<ubotu> New bug: #153388 in bluez-utils (main) "Gusty bluetooth OBEX Push (File receive)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153388
<ubotu> New bug: #153389 in displayconfig-gtk (main) "Mode change fails to take effect on vmware/amd64" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153389
<ubotu> New bug: #153391 in nautilus (main) "Nautilus Preferences offers sound preview option" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153391
<ubotu> New bug: #153392 in kdepim (main) "[gutsy]  kmail often crashes during drag'n'drop operations from/to imap folders" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153392
<ubotu> New bug: #153394 in ubuntu "Shortkey conflict gnome Gimp/Inkscape" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153394
<ubotu> New bug: #153397 in libwnck (main) "gnome panel changer crashes with compiz + XGL" [Medium,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153397
<ubotu> New bug: #153399 in gnome-panel (main) "compiz doesn't work with integrated ati XPress 200 M" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153399
<ubotu> New bug: #153400 in displayconfig-gtk (main) "Trouble with nvidia and compiz when changing my screen configuration" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153400
<ubotu> New bug: #153403 in update-manager (main) "after update: packet information could not be initialized" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153403
<ubotu> New bug: #153404 in gnome-panel (main) "Latest Gutsy: Workspace Switcher + Compiz Fusion = WS doesn't work" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153404
<ubotu> New bug: #153405 in ubuntu "symbolic links don't work using samba client in gutsy rc " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153405
<ubotu> New bug: #153408 in update-manager (main) "update from 7.04->7.10Beta deletes python/update-manager during setup" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153408
<livingtm> I upgraded from feisty to gutsy this morning, and ever since compiz crashes quite often seemingly at random. When it crashes, it returns "Segmentation fault (core dumped)". How can i diagnose this?
<ubotu> New bug: #153409 in ubuntu "nfs fstab mtab (dup-of: 153411)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153409
<ubotu> New bug: #153410 in ubuntu "nfs fstab mtab (dup-of: 153411)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153410
<ubotu> New bug: #153411 in ubuntu "nfs fstab mtab" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153411
<ubotu> New bug: #153412 in ubuntu "inferior subpixel hinting on gutsy compared to previous versions of Ubuntu" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153412
<ubotu> New bug: #153413 in ubuntu "when changing desks, the bar vanishes" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153413
<ubotu> New bug: #153414 in totem (main) "Position control stuck to pointer" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153414
<ubotu> New bug: #153415 in glibc (main) "Gutsy lags dns resolution using ndiswrapper" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153415
<ubotu> New bug: #153416 in gidentd (universe) "Please sync gidentd 0.4.5+dfsg1-0.1  (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Won't fix]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153416
<ubotu> New bug: #153418 in gparted (main) "[gutsy]  RC Total crash with factory-new HDD that has no "disk label" set" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153418
<ubotu> New bug: #153419 in rosegarden (universe) "hitting "m" while playing/recording in rosegarden causes freeze" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153419
<ubotu> New bug: #153420 in ubuntu "network not configured by DHCP on Soltek QBIC EQ3401" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153420
<ubotu> New bug: #153421 in openoffice.org2 (main) "OOo Calc crashes "randomly"" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153421
<ubotu> New bug: #153422 in ubuntu "[gutsy]  RC Remaining time for language pack download not possible during install" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153422
<ubotu> New bug: #153200 in ubuntu "Gutsy - when screen is locked all applications is still accesable" [Undecided,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153200
<ubotu> New bug: #153423 in gnome-terminal (main) "[gutsy]  After creating second tab, display doesn't update until clicking on window" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153423
<ubotu> New bug: #153424 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "sata on a QBIC EQ3401 (P4 / i865)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153424
<ubotu> New bug: #153426 in gdm (main) "GDM Greeter Malfunction in Gutsy RC" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153426
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-10-17
<ubotu> New bug: #153631 in rhythmbox (main) "internal data flow error with Radio in Rhythmbox" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153631
<ubotu> New bug: #153633 in nautilus-cd-burner (main) "i don't burn CD-R" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153633
<ubotu> New bug: #153634 in ubuntu "nautilus can't read any files after some time" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153634
<ubotu> New bug: #153635 in network-manager (main) "nm-applet "No Network Devices Have Been Found" error" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153635
<ubotu> New bug: #153636 in kde-systemsettings (main) "systemsettings crashing in KDE 3.5.8" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153636
<ogra> pretty quiet in here for "tomorrow is release" day ...
<persia> ogra: Do you mean in terms of coordination, or in terms of bugs reported?
<ubotu> New bug: #153637 in bmpx (universe) "Version Bump (Current version is really outdated)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153637
<ubotu> New bug: #153638 in gnome-panel (main) "Can't set up Invest in the Gnome panel" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153638
<hackel> mvo:  I believe it may be related to the bug I mentioned before, switching between tabs of different profiles (auto-switching to full-screen).  I just tried it in a new gnome-terminal window, with two tabs of the SAME profile, and could not reproduce it while switching repeatedly to full-screen and back, between tabs, etc. as I had done to reproduce it before.
<mvo> hackel: aha! that sounds plausible and would explain why so few people get it, but the few people seem to get it most of the time
<mvo> hackel: is it enough to have two tabs and selecting a different profile in the second gnome-terminal tab?
<hackel> mvo:  I'll try that next. :)
<ubotu> New bug: #153705 in ubuntu "artefacts with compiz/nvidia" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153705
<ubotu> New bug: #153702 in ubuntu "Dell Inspiron 530 SATA drive not detected in IDE mode on Gutsy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153702
<ubotu> New bug: #153704 in ubuntu "Python gnome.sound_play method no longer seems to work on Gutsy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153704
<ubotu> New bug: #153691 in libwnck (main) "Viewport Switcher on bar doesn't rotate desktop cube" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153691
<ubotu> New bug: #153698 in firefox (main) "[Gusty] Firefox don't start with old profile" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153698
<ubotu> New bug: #153700 in ubuntu "[iwlwifi] turning software kill switch on and off disables wifi completely, cant't re-enable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153700
<ubotu> New bug: #153687 in ubuntu "OpenOffice crashes "randomly"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153687
<ubotu> New bug: #153690 in scim-anthy (universe) "dependency error - kasumi must be included in Japanese language support" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153690
<ubotu> New bug: #153693 in firefox (main) "gutsy wlan problem" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153693
<ubotu> New bug: #153684 in saods9 (universe) "saods9 image viewer in edutainment/science menu, not science & math" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153684
<ubotu> New bug: #153686 in ubuntu "[openoffice 2.3 / gutsy] if you underline like _this_ then the following words are also underlined" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153686
<ubotu> New bug: #153688 in ubuntu "Asus Z84FM ACPI Extras reported as unsupported by Kernel" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153688
<ubotu> New bug: #153683 in ubuntu "can't connect wireless bcm94311 far away some meter of ap" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153683
<ubotu> New bug: #153706 in gdm (main) "Any user can reboot or shutdown computer when screen is locked" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153706
<ubotu> New bug: #153708 in meta-gnome2 (universe) ""System Tools" menu item is superfluous" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153708
<ubotu> New bug: #153709 in ubuntu "kopete crashes after kdelibs4c2a update (GNOME 2.20.0)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153709
<ubotu> New bug: #153710 in adept (main) "adept_batch crashes if target package does not exist" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153710
<ubotu> New bug: #153711 in alsa-driver (main) "alsa problems" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153711
<ubotu> New bug: #153712 in pidgin (main) "Switching between conversation tabs in pidgin is slow" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153712
<ubotu> New bug: #153713 in openoffice.org (main) "TOC Hyperlinks don't work in Windows OO" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153713
<ubotu> New bug: #153715 in comix (universe) "comix takes over file-types of images in KDE by default" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153715
<ubotu> New bug: #153716 in firefox (main) "Bad gnome vfs support" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153716
<ubotu> New bug: #153717 in ubuntu "Dell Inspiron 1420 running Gutsy doesn't play any sound" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153717
<ubotu> New bug: #153718 in ubuntu "rt73usb instability Ubuntu Gutsy x86_64" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153718
<ubotu> New bug: #153719 in ubuntu "Kubuntu 7.10rc install CD doesn't support LVM2" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153719
<ubotu> New bug: #153720 in wget (main) "[gutsy] wget infinate loop" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153720
<ubotu> New bug: #153723 in ubuntu "Link to nowhere on wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyFawn" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153723
<ubotu> New bug: #153724 in scim (main) "when scim is installed, can't enter password at unlock prompt" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153724
<ubotu> New bug: #153727 in udev (main) "Ethernet device's number increases by one after every reboot" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153727
<ubotu> New bug: #153728 in displayconfig-gtk (main) "Gutsy Screen Prefs: Thinkpad X60 Secondary Screen grayed out" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153728
<ubotu> New bug: #148952 in freetype (main) "evince crashed with SIGSEGV in FT_Set_Transform()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/148952
<ubotu> New bug: #153729 in telepathy-sharp (universe) "pkgconfig points to nonexisting NDesk.DBus.dll (with solution)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153729
<ubotu> New bug: #153730 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "Ubuntu fails to mount new USB mp3 player as a mass storage device" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153730
<ubotu> New bug: #153731 in xserver-xgl (universe) "scim is not available using desktop effects" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153731
<ubotu> New bug: #153732 in audacious (universe) "Gutsy: dpkg: error processing audacious-plugins_1.3.5-3ubuntu4_amd64.deb" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153732
<ubotu> New bug: #153734 in ubuntu "Logged out when trying glxgears" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153734
<ubotu> New bug: #153735 in ubuntu "Compiz is much slower than in feisty" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153735
<comicinker> I postet a bug about scim and xgl. does someone had the same experience?
<comicinker> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xgl/+bug/153731
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 153731 in xserver-xgl "scim is not available using desktop effects" [Undecided,New]
<ubotu> New bug: #153736 in ubuntu "Ugly fonts in aMSN" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153736
<comicinker> can somebody confirm that bug?
<ubotu> New bug: #153739 in gnome-panel (main) "New opened windows have their button bar under the top panel" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153739
<ubotu> New bug: #153740 in apache2 (main) "apache2 init script fails if htcacheclean isn't installed and disk cache module enabled" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153740
<ubotu> New bug: #153741 in openoffice.org (main) "Open Office freezes with Compiz Fusion enabled" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153741
<ubotu> New bug: #153742 in ubuntu "No sound in Flash movies" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153742
<ubotu> New bug: #153743 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "Find errors while installing linux-image-2.6.22-14-server package" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153743
<ubotu> New bug: #153744 in tinyproxy (universe) "Dropping connections for some requests through the proxy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153744
<ubotu> New bug: #153745 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "Dell Latitude D620 fails to wake from suspend" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153745
<ubotu> New bug: #153746 in d4x (universe) "Downloader for X in Gutsy crashes on program startup" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153746
<Jazzva> I prepared two bugfixes in gnome-schedule. Both bugs are reported. Can I upload it as a single diff, or do I have to separte them?
<ubotu> New bug: #153752 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] apt-torrent" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153752
<ubotu> New bug: #153753 in firefox (main) "firefox problem with flash 9 " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153753
<ubotu> New bug: #153755 in human-icon-theme (main) "[Gutsy] Synaptic has different "main icon" instead of one" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153755
<ubotu> New bug: #153756 in ubuntu "nVidia Drivers Installing In Ubuntu 7.10 "Gutsy Gibbon" Failiure In Procediure." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153756
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-10-18
<ubotu> New bug: #153758 in network-manager (main) "NetworkManager uses 100% CPU with bcm43xx" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153758
<ubotu> New bug: #153759 in gtkpod-aac (multiverse) "gtkpod-aac unable to find support scripts" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153759
<ubotu> New bug: #153761 in gnome-screensaver (main) "gnome-screensaver not fullscreen" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153761
<greg-g> should a bug like this one https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub/+bug/27969 be changed to "invalid" or "confirmed" with a "won't fix" type status?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 27969 in grub "grub 0.97 doesn't work on several machines" [High,New]
<greg-g> it was reported via debian-bug-importer, and the debian bug is set as "won't fix"
<bdmurray> greg-g: I just skimmed the debian bug report but it looks like they were using grub incorrectly does that seem right?
<ubotu> New bug: #153766 in gnome-system-tools (main) "[users-admin] lists screen as an available shell" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153766
<ubotu> New bug: #153767 in kopete (main) "kopete crash when sign in" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153767
<ubotu> New bug: #153768 in hal (main) "External SATA (eSATA) removable disk (formatted with Ext3) not mounted automatically: hal-storage-fixed-mount refused uid 1000" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153768
<greg-g> bdmurray: yeah
<bdmurray> greg-g: In which case Invalid sounds good
<greg-g> but mainly, my question is since it was reported from elsewhere and we haven't had anyone reproduce it on LP, then should it stay in LP as "new"?
<greg-g> instead of going with what the originating bug tracker is saying
<bdmurray> I think that it would depend on the bug really.
<bdmurray> I realize that isn't particularly helpful.
<greg-g> bdmurray: I understand
<bdmurray> It also depends on the package too and how much Ubuntu's package varies from upstream
<greg-g> gotcha
<bdmurray> Some packages we just sync from debian, others are haeavily modified
<greg-g> right
<greg-g> I guess I was just thinking "what is the shortest path to get this bug changed from "new""
<greg-g> but thanks for the quasi-clarification :)
<bdmurray> heh, its a bit tough as each bug is _special_
<greg-g> right
<ubotu> New bug: #153769 in network-manager (main) "nm-applet randomly(?) becomes non-responsive" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153769
<ubotu> New bug: #153770 in update-manager (main) "update-manager" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153770
<ubotu> New bug: #153771 in ubuntu "Error in Gnome session with time-out loading configuration" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153771
<ubotu> New bug: #153772 in ubuntu "Dimension 9200 hibernation fails to shutdown on Gutsy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153772
<ubotu> New bug: #153773 in libdbd-mysql-perl (main) "libdbd-mysql-perl: SSL connection error" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153773
<ubotu> New bug: #153775 in firefox (main) "Firebird 2.0.0.6 refetches on "Save Page" without sending POST data" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153775
<ubotu> New bug: #153776 in ubuntu "[gutsy] xserver fails to hand off to gnome after logging into gdm" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153776
<ubotu> New bug: #153777 in firefox (main) "Firefox becomes inactive While Watching Videos" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153777
<ubotu> New bug: #153780 in rhythmbox (main) "No iPod or iPod Nano currently in the stores can sync " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153780
<ubotu> New bug: #153781 in plywood (universe) "Gutsy upgrade breaks plywood." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153781
<ubotu> New bug: #153783 in ubuntu "jrsdf" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153783
<ubotu> New bug: #153784 in wallpaper-tray (universe) "autorotate images" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153784
<kostkon> ok, bug #153783 is a spam, that's the first time I encounter this. and the status of the user that posted is dubious, of course
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 153783 in ubuntu "jrsdf" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153783
<ScottK> kostkon: Just mark it invalid and move on.
<kostkon> ScottK, ok thanks. what about the user?
<ScottK> What about the user?  Has that person done such before?  Maybe it was an accident?
<kostkon> ScottK, ok, it was mostly a philosophical question. I meant what mechanism launchpad has for cases of spammers
<ScottK> Not sure.  I'd ask in #launchpad.
<kostkon> ScottK, ok
<ubotu> New bug: #153790 in gnome-applets (main) "music-applet tooltip doesn't show anything" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153790
<ubotu> New bug: #153791 in ubuntu "gnome console error" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153791
<ubotu> New bug: #153792 in ubuntu "Access Denied" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153792
<ubotu> New bug: #153793 in gnome-control-center (main) "Dual Monitor Background Support" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153793
<ubotu> New bug: #153794 in opera (partner) "version bump" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153794
<ubotu> New bug: #153799 in zapping (universe) "No /dev/video0" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153799
<ubotu> New bug: #153801 in tvtime (universe) "Cannot find "/dev/video0"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153801
<ubotu> New bug: #153800 in displayconfig-gtk (main) "Cannot logon after using Screens and Graphics program with nvidia-glx-legacy driver" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153800
<ubotu> New bug: #153802 in audacious (universe) "audacious-plugins conflicts with audacious-plugins-extra" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153802
<ScottK> ^^^ is a dupe if someon in bugsquad wants to dupe it.
<nxvl> there isn't enought information about adopting packages
<nxvl> i only need to edit the wiki page?
<nxvl> for example if want to adopt evolutions
<nxvl> evolution*
<ScottK> What do you mean by adopt?
<nxvl> mmm
<nxvl> i lost the wiki page
<nxvl> searching
<nxvl> ScottK:
<nxvl> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad/AdoptPackage
<nxvl> ScottK: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad/AdoptPackage
<ubotu> New bug: #153803 in compiz (main) "in firefox fullscreen mode, screen flickers when hovering over links only with desktop effects" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153803
<ScottK> I'd say edit the wiki page and then (as the wiki page says) "Please discuss on the Bugsquad mailing list"
<ScottK> nxvl: ^^ Regardless of adopting or not, nothing is stopping you from triaging bugs.  Just dive in and do it.
<nxvl> ScottK: thats for sure
<nxvl> ScottK: but it still isn't enought documentation
 * ScottK suggests discuss it with bdmurray.
<nxvl> that will be tomorrow, now it's time to sleep i have classes in 7 hours
<nxvl> need some rest
<ScottK> (Who is probably asleep anyway).
<ubotu> New bug: #153804 in gnome-panel (main) "Sound Juicer:  Locked up when attempting to change output format in preferences" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153804
<ubotu> New bug: #153805 in snes9x (multiverse) "No full screen on Nvidia cards (gutsy)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153805
<dholbach> good morning
<ubotu> New bug: #153806 in update-manager (main) "[Update-Manager] Dist-upgrade from Feisty -> Gusty fails with installArchives() failing" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153806
<ubotu> New bug: #153807 in synaptic (main) "update-mangaer" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153807
<ubotu> New bug: #153808 in openoffice.org (main) "[Gusty] No Secondary Y Axis Labels" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153808
<ubotu> New bug: #153809 in gnome-power-manager (main) "Power manager is unable to turn off screen" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153809
<ubotu> New bug: #153810 in kdepim (main) "mails seems to disappear during "fetch"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153810
<ubotu> New bug: #153812 in ubuntu "add startup-manager to repository and ubuntu release" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153812
<ubotu> New bug: #153814 in amarok (main) "Amarok skips the last seconds of a track when using daap" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153814
<ubotu> New bug: #153816 in network-manager (main) "NetworkManager uses 95% CPU after changing eth0 to static address" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153816
<ubotu> New bug: #153818 in ubuntu "Visual Effects can not be enabled on Santa Rosa" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153818
<ubotu> New bug: #153819 in virtualbox-ose (universe) "Cannot change owner vboxusers for device /dev/vboxdrv" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153819
<ubotu> New bug: #153820 in desktop-effects (main) "[Gutsy] Title bar too low/narrow with desktop-effects enabled" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153820
<ubotu> New bug: #153821 in miro (universe) "Miro crash in Gutsy when loading to Miro Guide" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153821
<ubotu> New bug: #153822 in rhythmbox (main) "100% CPU during use" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153822
<ubotu> New bug: #153823 in ubuntu "Installed Gutsy can not boot on Santa Rosa " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153823
<ubotu> New bug: #153825 in exim4 (main) "REMOTE_SMTP_HEADERS_REWRITE not being set" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153825
<ubotu> New bug: #153826 in kde4base (universe) "klauncher crashes after login (kde4b3)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153826
<dholbach> thekorn_: good morning
<norsetto> good morning dholbach
<dholbach> thekorn_: what do you get as subscribers for bug 152933?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 152933 in usplash "zero timeout buggy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/152933
<dholbach> (with py-lp-bugs)
<dholbach> seems the "also notified" people are not on the list somehow
<ubotu> New bug: #153829 in kdebase (main) "Suggestions displayed incorrectly in Google sidebar" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153829
<ubotu> New bug: #153830 in ubuntu "Edgy 7.04 does not use all RAM: it sees only 2GB of the 4GB available" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153830
<thekorn_> g'morning dholbach,
<dholbach> hey norsetto :-)
 * dholbach hugs norsetto and thekorn_
 * thekorn_ hugs dholbach and norsetto 
<thekorn> let me check...
 * norsetto hugs and wishes happy release to everybody
<thekorn> dholbach, yeah, "also notified" and "notified via duplicates" people are not listed
<dholbach> thekorn: ah ok, hm
<dholbach> hmhmhmhm
<thekorn> but I wonder why
<dholbach> maybe it's only in this case?
<thekorn> to be honest i did not think about this before
<dholbach> (maybe because of the different page layout and the bzr branch addition?)
<ubotu> New bug: #153832 in distributed-net (multiverse) "Automatic processor type detection problem" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153832
<thekorn> dholbach, no it is not working in general bug 150930 is an example
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 150930 in ubiquity "Black screen, and bad usplash.conf" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/150930
<thekorn> let me check the code...
<dholbach> for hardy we need a py-lp-bugs shell! ;-)
<thekorn> dholbach, this might parse all subsribers: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41042/
<thekorn> yeah, a py-lp-bugs shell might be cool
<dholbach> NICE patch
<dholbach> the new py-lp-bugs is so cool
<ubotu> New bug: #153837 in gdm (main) "gdm shows empty face browser" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153837
<kagou> Hi
<dholbach> thekorn: we should probably get that fix into gutsy-updates
<thekorn> dholbach, yes sounds good,
<dholbach> great
<thekorn> what is the procedure for this?
<dholbach> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<thekorn> ok, so we need a bugreport with the patch attached
<ubotu> New bug: #153839 in gnome-panel (main) "When internet disconnection occurs, it is not possible to connect again" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153839
<ubotu> New bug: #153840 in gnome-panel (main) "problem in wmv videos after upgrade to Gutsy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153840
<ubotu> New bug: #153842 in python-launchpad-bugs (main) "RFE: interactive shell interface for py-lp-bugs" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153842
<ubotu> New bug: #153843 in update-manager (main) "always downloads even if packages are on cdrom" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153843
<thekorn> dholbach, i created bug 153842 and bug 153846
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 153842 in python-launchpad-bugs "RFE: interactive shell interface for py-lp-bugs" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153842
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 153846 in python-launchpad-bugs "bug.subsribers: also parse 'also notified' and 'from duplicates'" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153846
<dholbach> nice
 * dholbach hugs thekorn
<dholbach> thekorn: awesome
<ubotu> New bug: #153844 in ubuntu "Ubuntu doesn't install inside Parallels on the Mac" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153844
<ubotu> New bug: #153846 in python-launchpad-bugs (main) "bug.subsribers: also parse 'also notified' and 'from duplicates'" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153846
<ubotu> New bug: #153847 in kdebase (main) "[gutsy] Konqueror html part won't show headers info" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153847
<ubotu> New bug: #153848 in opera (partner) "opera 9.5 64 bits crashes when running flash pages" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153848
<ubotu> New bug: #153850 in dolphin (main) "dolphin crashes while being working on thumbnails and switching to the "details" mode" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153850
<ubotu> New bug: #153853 in ubuntu "Some i386 binaries fail to work on AMD64" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153853
<ubotu> New bug: #153855 in linux-source-2.6.15 (main) "BUG: soft lockup detected on CPU#0!   with cifs" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153855
<ubotu> New bug: #153857 in ubuntu "games crash X or freeze system if compiz is turned on" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153857
<ubotu> New bug: #153858 in ffmpeg (main) "update to current svn for better h264 support" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153858
<ubotu> New bug: #153859 in openoffice.org (main) "Opening templates crashes Open Office Writer" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153859
<ubotu> New bug: #153862 in tailor (universe) "Doesn't work with Mercurial 0.9.4" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153862
<ubotu> New bug: #153863 in apache2 "/etc/init.d/apache2 restart produces error" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153863
<ubotu> New bug: #153864 in ubuntu "Openoffice crash when want to print" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153864
<ubotu> New bug: #153865 in ubuntu "hallo" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153865
<ubotu> New bug: #153866 in ubuntu "work about geo" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153866
<ubotu> New bug: #153868 in mysql-dfsg-5.0 (main) "package mysql-server-5.0 5.0.45-1ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess new pre-removal script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153868
<ubotu> New bug: #153870 in findutils (main) "Crash in locate" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153870
<ubotu> New bug: #153874 in update-manager (main) "i had upgraded version to gusty one week ago, and today he wanted to do it again, i lauched it, but it update manager crashed after downloading needed files" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153874
<ubotu> New bug: #153875 in r-base (universe) "asks about conf file during upgrade" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153875
<ubotu> New bug: #153838 in udev (main) "udevd consumes 85% CPU" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153838
<ubotu> New bug: #153878 in ubuntu "[gutsy final release] dualhead + locking system xorg crashes" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153878
<ubotu> New bug: #153880 in ubuntu "Update manager hangs during install from Feisty to Gutsy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153880
<ubotu> New bug: #153881 in update-manager (main) "Upgrading from Gutsy Beta to Gutsy final fails" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153881
<ubotu> New bug: #153882 in ubuntu "Evince should not always remember all printing options" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153882
<ubotu> New bug: #153883 in gedit (main) "control tab does not cycle through tabs in gedit" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153883
<ubotu> New bug: #153886 in update-manager (main) "Difference between configuration files should be shown more friendly during update" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153886
<ubotu> New bug: #153888 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "Fatal error when loading applsmc: 7.10rc on mac pro" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153888
<ubotu> New bug: #153889 in adept (main) "feisty dist upgrade check does not work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153889
<ubotu> New bug: #153890 in ubuntu "Dual monitor not working on ATI RV370 - Sapphire X550 silent" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153890
<ubotu> New bug: #153892 in ubuntu "Can not run gnome-terminal with compiz enabled" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153892
<ubotu> New bug: #153893 in firefox (main) "cant click on dropdown when inputfield suggestion is active" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153893
<ubotu> New bug: #153895 in debconf (main) "package debconf-i18n 1.5.14ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153895
<ubotu> New bug: #153896 in ccontrol (universe) "Please sync ccontrol (universe) from Debian unstable (main)." [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153896
<ubotu> New bug: #153897 in ubuntu "Sound device lost when upgrading a HP Compaq nw9440 to 7.10" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153897
<ubotu> New bug: #153898 in wmii (universe) "[Gutsy] wmii installs dwm and bad symlink /etc/alternatives/x-window-manager" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153898
<ubotu> New bug: #153899 in gramps (universe) "Please sync gramps (universe) from Debian unstable (main)." [Wishlist,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153899
<ubotu> New bug: #153900 in adept (main) "adept still wants to upgrade to 7.10" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153900
<ubotu> New bug: #153902 in update-manager (main) "error during upgrade from feisty to gutsy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153902
<ubotu> New bug: #153903 in totem (main) "not getting sound" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153903
<ubotu> New bug: #153905 in strigiapplet (main) "Strigi hotkey conflicts with existing hotkey in QTM" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153905
<ubotu> New bug: #148707 in epiphany-browser (main) "epiphany crashed with SIGSEGV in _gtk_icon_cache_get_icon_flags()" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/148707
<ubotu> New bug: #150537 in epiphany-browser (main) "Epiphany crash loading Flash game, not reproducable" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/150537
<ubotu> New bug: #153906 in ubuntu "while loadins OS Linux stop lo load at the 3° block" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153906
<ubotu> New bug: #153911 in adept (main) "adept notifier runs during adept-instigated dist-upgrade" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153911
<ubotu> New bug: #153918 in ubuntu "Screens and Graphics Preferences fails to detect updated monitor." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153918
<ubotu> New bug: #153910 in ubuntu "can't upgrade from feisty to edgy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153910
<ubotu> New bug: #153912 in ubuntu "Upgrade probelm" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153912
<ubotu> New bug: #153913 in ayttm (universe) "Please sync ayttm (universe) from Debian unstable (main)." [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153913
<ubotu> New bug: #153914 in libsigc++-2.0 (main) "Missing file sigc++config.h" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153914
<ubotu> New bug: #153915 in ubuntu "Sometimes can't reanme files in nautilus" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153915
<ubotu> New bug: #153916 in ubuntu "Add comical to universe repository" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153916
<ubotu> New bug: #153917 in gnome-system-monitor (main) "gnome-system-monitor when run as user has display problems on process tab.screen flashes on/off whenever the mouse cursor is on screen.flashing stops when mouse cursor is off screen.when run as sudo NO problem,always repeatable as user." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153917
<ubotu> New bug: #153908 in kopete (main) "kopete" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153908
<ubotu> New bug: #153909 in griffith (universe) "Please sync griffith (universe) from Debian unstable (main)." [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153909
<ubotu> New bug: #153920 in kopete (main) "kopete crashed with SIGSEGV signal 11" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153920
<ubotu> New bug: #153921 in kompozer (universe) "kompozer menu item" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153921
<ubotu> New bug: #153922 in nautilus (main) "Nautilus hangs on mouse over icons of MP3s" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153922
<ubotu> New bug: #153923 in update-manager (main) "error fetching file while upgrading to ubuntu 7.10" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153923
<ubotu> New bug: #153924 in gnome-applets (main) "Sticky notes, not minimizing" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153924
<ubotu> New bug: #153926 in update-manager (main) "Distribution Upgrade says "There are no upgrades available for your system. The upgrade will now be canceled" when updating Gutsy RC to Gutsy Official" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153926
<ubotu> New bug: #153927 in alsa-driver (main) "Sound stuttering when using AC3 passthrough with driver emu10k1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153927
<ubotu> New bug: #153930 in gnome-panel (main) "Problemas con panel gnome" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153930
<ubotu> New bug: #153931 in schooltool (main) "[gutsy] Remove package or fix deps" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153931
<ubotu> New bug: #153933 in ubiquity (main) "Gutsy Gibbon install: grub failes with /dev/hda4" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153933
<ubotu> New bug: #153935 in ubuntu "widespread crash/hang" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153935
<ubotu> New bug: #153938 in software-properties (main) "Alternative mirror displayed incorrectly" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153938
<ubotu> New bug: #153941 in libnet-dns-resolver-programmable-perl (universe) "Please sync libnet-dns-resolver-programmable-perl (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153941
<bddebian> Boo
<ubotu> New bug: #153942 in mail-spf-perl (universe) "Please sync mail-spf-perl (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153942
<ubotu> New bug: #153943 in gdebi (main) "Gdebi-kde uses massive amounts of memory!" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153943
<ubotu> New bug: #153944 in ubuntu "7.10 x server cannot start during installation" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153944
<ubotu> New bug: #153945 in pychess (universe) "Please sync pychess (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153945
<ubotu> New bug: #153946 in ubuntu "Upgrade from 7.04 to 7.10 Fails" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153946
<ubotu> New bug: #153950 in update-manager (main) "upgrade feisty to gutsy broken packages" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153950
<ubotu> New bug: #153951 in pymilter (universe) "Please sync pymilter (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153951
<ubotu> New bug: #153952 in ubuntu "Gutsy boot failure" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153952
<ubotu> New bug: #153953 in ubuntu "iwl4965 wireless driver on UBUNTU 7.10 does not change frequency" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153953
<ubotu> New bug: #153954 in update-manager (main) "Several number 127 errors during Feisty-->Gutsy update. dpkg refuses to proceed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153954
<ubotu> New bug: #153956 in apturl (main) "package apturl 0.1ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153956
<syngin001> is there a fix yet available for the azureus bug in Gutsy
<ubotu> New bug: #153957 in update-manager (main) "package update-manager 1:0.81 failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: SystemError in cache.commit(): E:Sub-process /tmp/tmpfzPzJR/backports/usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153957
<ubotu> New bug: #153958 in ubuntu "update-manager problem when upgrading from Feisty to Gutsy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153958
<ubotu> New bug: #153959 in clucene-core (universe) "why does liblucene0 suggest sword-frontend?" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153959
<ubotu> New bug: #153961 in ubuntu "AMD64 gusty openoffice freezes up and overheats computer when several selections are made" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153961
<ubotu> New bug: #153963 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "[PATCH] Add STAC9228 DMIC support." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153963
<ubotu> New bug: #153964 in kdebase (main) "konqueror fails samba authentication" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153964
<ubotu> New bug: #153965 in openoffice.org (main) "papucho" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153965
<ubotu> New bug: #153966 in synaptic (main) "Synaptic uses ubuntu changelogs urls even for third party repos" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153966
<ubotu> New bug: #153967 in update-manager (main) "Text on dist-upgrade misleading" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153967
<ubotu> New bug: #153968 in adept (main) "Adept Version Upgrade stalls at the point of installing packages" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153968
<ubotu> New bug: #153969 in avahi (main) "avahi-autoipd takes over when the router fails, breaks DHCP" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153969
<ubotu> New bug: #153970 in update-manager (main) "update-manager returns error regarding prerequisites" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153970
<ubotu> New bug: #153972 in displayconfig-gtk (main) "detects wrong monitor for optiquest q71" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153972
<ubotu> New bug: #153973 in ubuntu "tzdata and util-linux failed to install during upgrade to 7.10" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153973
<ubotu> New bug: #153974 in pyparsing (universe) "Please sync pyparsing (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153974
<bdmurray> pedro_: you are all set?
<pedro_> bdmurray, yeah!
<bdmurray> great!
<pedro_> bdmurray, yeah, i was a little bit nervous,  but it was really quick, now i should only wait for my passport to arrive
<pedro_> usually it takes like 2 days they said
<pedro_> hope it arrive before thursday :-P
<bdmurray> heh
<ubotu> New bug: #153975 in adept (main) "Distribution upgrade 7.10 Beta 2 -> 7.10 fails" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153975
<ubotu> New bug: #153977 in ubuntu "Unable to use external monitor on laptop" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153977
<ubotu> New bug: #153947 in avahi (main) "avahi-daemon can't see other linuxes" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153947
<ubotu> New bug: #153978 in language-pack-es (main) "Missing translation for desktop-effects" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153978
<ubotu> New bug: #153979 in ubuntu "PS2 keyboard and USB Mouse don't like each other" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153979
<ubotu> New bug: #153981 in openoffice.org (main) "openoffice: select language - list too long (suggestion)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153981
<ubotu> New bug: #153980 in update-manager (main) "7.04->7.10 "Upgrade" fails: "Getting upgrade prerequisites failed"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153980
<ubotu> New bug: #153982 in update-manager (main) "Update from 7.04 to 7.10 unsuccesfull" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153982
<ubotu> New bug: #153983 in language-pack-es (main) "package language-pack-es 1:7.10+20071012 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153983
<ubotu> New bug: #153984 in update-manager (main) "dist upgrade tool 7.10 gutsy freezes" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153984
<ubotu> New bug: #153985 in zekr (multiverse) "Please sync zekr (multiverse) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153985
<ubotu> New bug: #153986 in xorg (main) "GL screensavers crash the X server" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153986
<ubotu> New bug: #153987 in util-linux (main) "swapon reports Too many levels of symbolic links with lvm swap space" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153987
<ubotu> New bug: #153988 in ubuntu "Ubuntu Release upgrade crashes when it can't find a mirror (wine mirror)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153988
<ubotu> New bug: #153989 in virtualbox-ose (universe) "Virtualbox OSE doesn't run in Ubuntu Gutsy Gibbon" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153989
<ubotu> New bug: #153990 in python-scipy (universe) "fftpack.fft crashes on widows" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153990
<ubotu> New bug: #153991 in ubuntu "Final Gusty throws me in to BusyBox on all attempts to install" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153991
<ubotu> New bug: #153992 in qtiplot (universe) "qtiplot not in GNOME menu" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153992
<ubotu> New bug: #153995 in ubuntu "Cannot exit gnome-rdp fullscreen when visual effects are enabled" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153995
<ubotu> New bug: #153996 in db4.4 (main) "libdb4.4 in gutsy breaks postgrey" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153996
<ubotu> New bug: #153998 in update-manager (main) "automoated upgrade from 7.10rc to 7.10 failed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153998
<ubotu> New bug: #153999 in virtualbox-ose-modules (universe) "package virtualbox-ose-modules-2.6.22-14-generic 4 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153999
<ubotu> New bug: #153994 in dbmail (universe) "dbmail cannot find create_user during postinst" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153994
<ubotu> New bug: #154000 in ubuntu "kubuntu dist upgrade tool crashed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154000
<ubotu> New bug: #135778 in rosetta "Filter "Untranslated, without suggestions" is needed (dup-of: 102943)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/135778
<ubotu> New bug: #150881 in rosetta "It should be easier to find untranslated labels without any suggestion (dup-of: 102943)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/150881
<wtigerks> can some one help me
<ScottK> wtigerks: It depends on what you need help with.
<ScottK> bdmurray: Why do rosetta bugs show up here?  Isn't rosetta part of Launchpad?
<wtigerks> i have 710 and i am haveing problems geting the restricted drivers for the nvidia to enable
<ScottK> wtigerks: #ubuntu is the place to ask for help on that.
<bdmurray> ScottK: looking
<wtigerks> how do i get there
<ubotu> New bug: #154003 in gnome-power-manager (main) "[Gutsy] gnome-power-manager does not display notifications of any kind" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154003
<ubotu> New bug: #154004 in ubuntu "Update-manager failed to update Ubuntu 7.4 to Ubuntu 7.10" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154004
<bdmurray> The master has an Invalid Ubuntu task
<ScottK> bdmurray: Ah.
<ScottK> wtigerks: Basically the same way your got here, except instead of #ubuntu-bugs, use #ubuntu.  You may be able to just click on #ubuntu.
<bdmurray> Mail still ends up going to the ubuntu-bugs mailing list too
<ScottK> Sound like a LP bug to me.
<ubotu> New bug: #154005 in openoffice.org (main) "OpenOffice.org text can't printing envelops but it printing well the text files" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154005
<ubotu> New bug: #154006 in ubuntu "Upgrading from 7.04 to 7.10 fails on AMD64 system" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154006
<ubotu> New bug: #154008 in update-manager (main) "[update-manager] Getting upgrade prerequisites failed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154008
<ubotu> New bug: #154009 in ubuntu "can't upgrade to 7.10 from 7.10 RC" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154009
<ubotu> New bug: #154011 in deskbar-applet (main) "deskbar applet should use complete horizontal panel space" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154011
<ubotu> New bug: #154010 in update-manager (main) "Kubuntu upgrade [feisty->gutsy] missing "kde-desktop"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154010
<ubotu> New bug: #154012 in postgresql-8.1 (universe) "pg_ctlcluster uses stop immediate on it's own" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154012
<ubotu> New bug: #154013 in ubuntu "Feisty > Gutsy Alt CD upgrade update-manager fails" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154013
<ubotu> New bug: #154014 in ubuntu "New windows in Gutsy 64 open up somewhat off screen" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154014
<ubotu> New bug: #154015 in gnome-panel (main) "Deluge icon and notification toolbar" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154015
<ubotu> New bug: #154017 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "Delete does not work all of the time." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154017
<ubotu> New bug: #154019 in update-manager (main) "Adept-manager falsely report "system is up-to-date"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154019
<ubotu> New bug: #154020 in python2.5 (main) "python2.5-dbg depends on gui packages" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154020
<ubotu> New bug: #154002 in pidgin (main) "pidgin crashed with SIGSEGV in poll()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154002
<ubotu> New bug: #154022 in ubuntu "Error during Update 7.10" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154022
<ubotu> New bug: #153765 in ghostscript (main) "internal jasper should be patched for CVE-2007-2721" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153765
<ubotu> New bug: #154024 in bughelper (universe) "bughelper could crash if a bugreport changes during a run" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154024
<ubotu> New bug: #154025 in ubuntu "kubuntu cdrom upgrade doesn't just work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154025
<ubotu> New bug: #154026 in update-manager (main) "could not install 'acpid'" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154026
<ubotu> New bug: #154028 in ubuntu-meta (main) "Applications Consistently output "sh: jackd: command not found" when playing sounds with gstreamer." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154028
<ubotu> New bug: #154029 in gnome-media (main) "CD-Player has a ugly color, but works fine" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154029
<ubotu> New bug: #154030 in ubuntu "Dragging App Menu Icons to Desktop produces Tiny Icons" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154030
<ubotu> New bug: #154031 in ubuntu "hebrew is not displayed properly on gutsy boot menu" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154031
<ubotu> New bug: #154032 in ubuntu "Animation for Minimizing a Window does not Follow GNOME Panel" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154032
<ubotu> New bug: #154033 in ubuntu "Error Ihr System ist auf dem aktuellen Stand" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154033
<ubotu> New bug: #154035 in eog (main) "click and drag to move image only works with middle mouse button, scrollwheel zoom is disabled by default and its option is hidden away for no good reason" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154035
<ubotu> New bug: #154034 in adept (main) "Cannot update from kubuntu 7.04. to 7.10 via adept" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154034
<ubotu> New bug: #153796 in moin (main) "MoinMoin XSS vulnerabilities" [Low,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153796
<ubotu> New bug: #154037 in nautilus (main) "files from ~ shown on desktop (desktop_is_home_dir == false)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154037
<ubotu> New bug: #154036 in alsa-lib (main) "Sound not working anymore when "asoundconf set-default-card" has not been executed one upgrade" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154036
<ubotu> New bug: #154038 in ttf-dejavu (main) "Mis-rendered "Ã¥" in DejaVu Sans" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154038
<ubotu> New bug: #154039 in update-manager (main) "update manager error" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154039
<ubotu> New bug: #154040 in ubuntu "Getting upgrade prerequisites failed: should I try again later" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154040
<ubotu> New bug: #154044 in ubiquity (main) "Ubiquity should have a "try again" button for media-error problems" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154044
<ubotu> New bug: #154046 in ubuntu "black screen after upgrade to gutsy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154046
<ubotu> New bug: #154048 in linux-meta (main) "[gutsy] update from feisty to gutsy installs additionally false -i386 kernel" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154048
<ubotu> New bug: #154049 in ubuntu "Nvidia driver not working with dual screen" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154049
<ubotu> New bug: #154050 in adept (main) "adept_batch does not stop when it's window is closed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154050
<ubotu> New bug: #154052 in warzone2100 (universe) "screen resizing bug" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154052
<ubotu> New bug: #154054 in openoffice.org (main) "OpenOffice 2.3 on Gutsy can't restrict permission for PDF using blank password" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154054
<ubotu> New bug: #154055 in update-manager (main) "Distribution Upgrade - Unable to get the prerequesites" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154055
<ubotu> New bug: #154056 in update-manager (main) "distro upgrade failed (fiesty to gutsy)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154056
<ubotu> New bug: #154058 in sun-java5 (multiverse) "package sun-java5-bin None [modified: /var/lib/dpkg/info/sun-java5-bin.list] failed to install/upgrade: il sottoprocesso pre-installation script ha restituito un codice di errore 1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154058
<ubotu> New bug: #154059 in ubuntu "tabbed file browsing needed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154059
<ubotu> New bug: #154060 in ubuntu "Gutsy Gibbon install generates package 127 errors" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154060
<ubotu> New bug: #154061 in ubuntu "grub loader says error 17" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154061
<ubotu> New bug: #154062 in gnome-applets (main) "The sticky notes panel applet does not work when compiz is enabled" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154062
<ubotu> New bug: #154063 in ubuntu "Webcam disappears after one time use" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154063
<ubotu> New bug: #154064 in ubuntu "Timezone for Berlin is wrong, should be GMT+1, not GMT+2" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154064
<ubotu> New bug: #154065 in linux-atm (main) "package libatm1 None [modified: /var/lib/dpkg/info/libatm1.list] failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154065
<ubotu> New bug: #154066 in update-manager (main) "package update-manager 1:0.81 failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: SystemError in cache.commit(): E:Sub-process /tmp/tmpjJy6aI/backports/usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1), E:Sub-process /tmp/tmpjJy6aI/backports/usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154066
<ubotu> New bug: #154069 in xserver-xorg-video-trident (main) "Ubuntu freezing with toshiba laptop" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154069
<ubotu> New bug: #154068 in rhythmbox (main) "Unable to view trunkated lines in their entirety" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154068
<ubotu> New bug: #154070 in evolution (main) "Home Phone and Other Phone duplicated" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154070
<ubotu> New bug: #154071 in ubuntu "Failed install of version 7.10" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154071
<ubotu> New bug: #154072 in ubuntu "upgrade Feisty to gutsy mise a jour partielle" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154072
<ubotu> New bug: #154073 in ubuntu "Need to update UbuntuHashes for 7.10 Desktop version." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154073
<ubotu> New bug: #154075 in update-manager (main) "few error while upgrading Ubuntu FF to 7.10" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154075
<ubotu> New bug: #154077 in update-manager (main) "Online Upgrading" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154077
<ubotu> New bug: #154078 in update-manager-core (main) "erro durante atualização da versão." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154078
<ubotu> New bug: #154079 in update-manager (main) "error during version update" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154079
<ubotu> New bug: #154080 in icedtea-java7 (universe) "icedtea-java7-bin is not available for the Sparc edition" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154080
<ubotu> New bug: #154082 in hal (main) "unable to initialize hal" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154082
<ubotu> New bug: #154083 in ubuntu "PS3: Alternate Install CD is missing linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22-14-cell package" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154083
<ubotu> New bug: #154085 in ubuntu "Dialog box shows up when I type and get validated before I can read them" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154085
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-10-19
<ubotu> New bug: #154086 in debian-installer (main) "Installing to HDD with previous ubuntu fails to create fresh LVM claiming group already in use" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154086
<ubotu> New bug: #154087 in update-manager (main) "update-manager fails to install gutsy 7.10" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154087
<ubotu> New bug: #154099 in kdepim (main) "kpilot crashes on Gutsy when I run the wizard to discover my sony clie." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154099
<ubotu> New bug: #154100 in ubuntu "gutsy hanged" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154100
<ubotu> New bug: #154101 in ubuntu "My external HDD is invisible, Ubuntu 7.10 does not see it, but 7.04 colud mount it, I had no problems before. And now my Xmod works finally good here, but there is a problem with volume control on it. It does not follow your movements. It means, I turn it right (it should increase volume) but it goes down, and when I turn it left it goes down as well. Card works in XP properly. " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/15
<ubotu> New bug: #154102 in ubuntu "Gutsy DVD server install doesn't work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154102
<ubotu> New bug: #154103 in system-config-printer (main) "system-config-printer shoudl show the ipp:// url for printers you are sharing" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154103
<ubotu> New bug: #154105 in firefox (main) "/usr/X11R6/bin/firefox prints and error and exits" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154105
<ubotu> New bug: #154115 in pidgin (main) "Message notifier nudges after new mail is opened" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154115
<ubotu> New bug: #154117 in ubuntu "Black Screen and system halts when the drivers are enabled" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154117
<ubotu> New bug: #154120 in hal (main) "Nvidia 6600 crash Ubuntu 10.1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154120
<ubotu> New bug: #154121 in update-manager (main) "update-manager crashes on cleaning step" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154121
<ubotu> New bug: #154122 in update-manager (main) "upgrade tool crashed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154122
<ubotu> New bug: #154123 in streamripper (universe) "streamripper crashes" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154123
<ubotu> New bug: #154124 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "speedstep-centrino or acpi-cpufreq not working in 2.6.22-14-generic on Intel(R) Pentium(R) M " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154124
<ubotu> New bug: #154125 in gnome-panel (main) "Distribution Upgrade," [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154125
<ubotu> New bug: #154127 in lmodern (universe) "package lmodern 1.010x-3 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154127
<ubotu> New bug: #154128 in update-manager (main) "package update-manager 1:0.81 failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: SystemError in cache.commit(): E:Sub-process /tmp/tmpvNVD8c/backports/usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154128
<ubotu> New bug: #154130 in fglrx-driver "Auto install of fglrx 'restricted' driver results in non working system" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154130
<ubotu> New bug: #154131 in libxml-simple-perl (main) "could not install libxml-libxml-perl during gg upgrade" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154131
<saivann> hi everyone!
<saivann> there's a serious bug which affects wireless network in Gutsy
<saivann> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/wpasupplicant/+bug/53387
<saivann> Is there something I / we can do around that ?
<saivann> This bug causes WPA wireless network configured through the network-admin tool to stop working after a reboot
<mr-russ> are you using auto config for wireless, or manual config?
 * mr-russ suggests you ignore what I just said.
<saivann> mr-russ : manual config through network-admin
<saivann> <hehe
<saivann> this problem appear in every laptops which use manual configuration, so it's not possible to have a WPA wireless network configured manually ( for static IP adress, for exemple )
<mr-russ> I did have that problem with the intel centrino setup.  but it works fine with dhcp/auto.
<ubotu> New bug: #154084 in ubuntu "HP DV6000 problems with Gutsy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154084
<ubotu> New bug: #154132 in meta-gnome2 (universe) "screenshot tool fails to dissapear" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154132
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 53387 in wpasupplicant "Boot order problem" [High,Confirmed]
<ubotu> New bug: #154133 in ubuntu "Kubuntu not-writable error when changing date time format" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154133
<ubotu> New bug: #154134 in ubuntu "CD does not boot" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154134
<saivann> mr-russ : Do you think that there's something I/we can do to help fixing that bug?
 * mr-russ thinks for a second
<mr-russ> it's not a problem with the network driver at my end, it's something to do with the connection options or network manager.
<mr-russ> are we sure the packages listed in the bug are accurate?
<saivann> mr-russ : No, because the actuel understanding of that bug is limited to the effects of the bug..
<saivann> mr-russ : The title says "Boot order problem" because it seems to be a possible explanation, but it's also unsure..
<saivann> mr-russ : You think that it's a problem of configuration files?
<mr-russ> why does it work in dhcp, but not static ip?
<mr-russ> that's my question.
<saivann> mr-russ : Good question.. I'll test it on my laptop, if you can wait 2 minutes..
<mr-russ> yep, I'll be around.
<saivann> mr-russ : It doesn't work with static and DHCP, it only work with nm-applet which can only work with DHCP
<ubotu> New bug: #154136 in gnumed-client (universe) "gnumed - "new upstream available" - 0.2.7.1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154136
<ubotu> New bug: #154137 in ubuntu "gutsy installer screws up sources.list" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154137
<saivann> mr-russ : The problem seems to be the way that network-admin deals with WPA wireless network, because the problem only happens with network-admin
<ubotu> New bug: #154138 in dist (universe) "Ubuntu 7.04 to 7.10 Upgrade fails" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154138
<mr-russ> I haven't used network admin.
<mr-russ> so it works in dhcp with the gnome nm-applet?
<mr-russ> not in manual mode from nm-applet.
<saivann> mr-russ : Yes, only with nm-applet
<mr-russ> and not when config is in /etc/network/interfaces.
<saivann> mr-russ : Exactly
<saivann> mr-russ : I never really understood how nm-applets manage the network
<mr-russ> what does daemon log have to say about nm-applet?
<mr-russ> or NetworkManager as it is there.
<saivann> mr-russ : daemon logs? You speak about the system logs?
<mr-russ> yes, sorry.  /var/log/daemon.log
<saivann> mr-russ : I will do a pastebin
<saivann> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41150/
<mr-russ> manual configuration is working for me on gutsy.  in DHCP mode.
<saivann> mr-russ : Do you use network-admin ?
<saivann> mr-russ : And did-you reboot? Because the problem will only happens after a reboot
<mr-russ> hmmm
 * mr-russ wonders what the last thing I said was.
<saivann> mr-russ : the last thing you said was : hmmm
<ubotu> New bug: #154139 in gcalctool (main) "Unable to change modes after using Esc to cancel Changing Modes Clears Calculation dialog" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154139
<saivann> mr-russ : Did you survive to your network bugs :)
<ubotu> New bug: #154141 in compiz (main) "Random Restarts after enabling Desktop Effects" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154141
<mr-russ> saivann: just.
<saivann> mr-russ : Are-you alright to continue working on this bug?
<ubotu> New bug: #154145 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "Folder content disappeared in mozilla-thunderbird after upgrading to gutsy from feisty" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154145
<ubotu> New bug: #154142 in ubuntu "800x600 live boot makes install difficult" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154142
<ubotu> New bug: #154143 in rhythmbox (main) "cannot play wpl in rhythmbox " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154143
<ubotu> New bug: #154144 in python-defaults (main) "Error during upgrade ubuntu 7.10" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154144
<ubotu> New bug: #154146 in update-manager (main) "adept crashes with "no upgrades available" even though some exist" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154146
<ubotu> New bug: #154147 in dtc (universe) "dtc-toaster has broken packages" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154147
<mr-russ> saivann: yes, for a bit.
<mr-russ> I only have a laptop so when I trial stuff I disappear.
<saivann> mr-russ : Did you test if it works after a reboot?
<saivann> mr-russ : No problem, it was my case too a week ago :)
<mr-russ> no.  I'm too scared to reboot right now.  too much stuff open.
<saivann> mr-russ : Okay, DHCP and static networking works with network-admin until you reboot
<mr-russ> right.  but on reboot it fails.
<mr-russ> and restarting networks fixes it.
<saivann> mr-russ : Yes
<mr-russ> the bug report indicated using rc.local allowed it to work, have you tested that workaround?
<saivann> mr-russ : Do you think that it can be a mis-configuration problem? Or a boot order problem?
<mr-russ> my reading of the bug hasn't sold me on either yet.
<saivann> mr-russ : I says to add ifdown and ifup to rc.local, it's the same thing than doing a /etc/init.d/networking restart automatically after a reboot
<ubotu> New bug: #154148 in language-pack-kde-tr (main) "autopkgtest gutsy language-pack-kde-tr amd64: erroneous package!" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154148
<saivann> mr-russ : I didn't test it
<saivann> It says**
<saivann> mr-russ : But I don't think that's a correct solution as it doesn't fix the problem, it's a workaround
<mr-russ> sorry, my ITIL speak was coming out there.
<saivann> mr-russ : ITIL ?
<ubotu> New bug: #154149 in apache2 (main) "Need package: mod_authnz_external" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154149
<saivann> mr-russ : Does ITIL = Information Technology Infrastructure Library ( from wikipedia )
<mr-russ> Information Technology library.  best practise methodoly we use at work.
<mr-russ> saivann: that's it.  We use it at work.
<saivann> mr-russ : Oh thanks :) another new word in my vocabulary!
<mr-russ> incident, problem, change, release... that sort of stuff.
<mr-russ> well from /etc/network/if-up.d/  wpasupplicant will start last for the interface coming up.
<mr-russ> but that should be true of reboot as well as network start.
 * mr-russ warns/remind /etc/init.d/network restart !=  stop then start.
<mr-russ> can the error be reproduced with a network stop, network start?
<saivann> mr-russ : THAT's interesting
<ubotu> New bug: #154151 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "No sound on fresh install of 7.10" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154151
<ubotu> New bug: #154152 in rhythmbox (main) "importing m4a and it fails" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154152
<saivann> mr-russ : I noticed when looking at dmesg that WPA driver is loaded after the network itself at boot. It's the opposite when doing a /etc/init.d/networking restart
<saivann> mr-russ : I think that doing a ifdown of /etc/init.d/networking stop doesn't stop the WPA driver
<mr-russ> wpa driver is kernel module?
<saivann> I don't have sufficient knowledge to tell you if it is or if it is not
<saivann> maybe look at wpasupplicant package..?
<saivann> mr-russ : I don't think that it's a kernel module, but wpasupplicant has his own init.d entry
<mr-russ> Yes, I'm looking through those files now.
<mr-russ> the init.d wpasupplicant is only for shutdown of wpasupplicant.  It doesn't have any start information in it.
<saivann> you speak about wpa-ifupdown?
<mr-russ> yes.
<mr-russ> sorry wrong name.  stupid brain.
<saivann> yes.. I don't remember exactly how wpa is started.. I though that /etc/init.d/networking was starting it
<mr-russ> it should by my reading so far.
<mr-russ> I can't find where networking is started in my rc5.d folder
<Burgundavia> we don't use run level 5
<saivann> there's a WPA config file in /etc/network/if-up.d
<mr-russ> Burgundavia: we don't either. we use 2 for both X start and console start.  well there you go.
<mr-russ> it's not in 2 either.
<Burgundavia> wpa is started by NM
<mr-russ> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/wpasupplicant/+bug/53387
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 53387 in wpasupplicant "Boot order problem" [High,Confirmed]
<mr-russ> for Burgundavia infor, this is the bug under discussion.
<mr-russ> s/infor/info/
<saivann> in rcS.d
<saivann> Burgundavia : Does that mean that WPA isn't started by manual network with /etc/network/interfaces ?
<saivann> mr-russ : That seems strange, but network doesn't appear in anything else than rcS.d in my case
<mr-russ> the readme in rcS.d explains that, have a quick read.
<Burgundavia> that gets into the interaction between NM and /e/n/i, which is complicated
<mr-russ> Given this bug is high priority and been open for 15 months, I expect it's not simple :)
<saivann> mr-russ : Thanks
<saivann> Yeah, that's why I want to take the time to explore the problem in a deeper way
<mr-russ> Burgundavia: I think we are all ears to the complex interaction between NM and /e/n/i.
<mr-russ> what is /e/n/i?
<saivann> This bug didn't affect officiel Ubuntu package themself until Gutsy release, which has WPA support
<mr-russ> I was using WPA of feisty.
<Burgundavia> I am just as lost
<saivann> mr-russ : Yeah the problem in the same on feisty once the wpasupplicant package installed
<saivann> Humm, I think that the problem here is clearly that network starts without WPA support, so the question is : What does start WPA support in Ubuntu? NM?
<Burgundavia> likely that for dynamic stuff
<Burgundavia> you can specify a wpa password in your /e/n/i file
<ScottK> saivann: On a desktop it's network-manager.
<ScottK> Nothing to do with the if.up and if.down stuff.
<saivann> ScottK : so we must assume that NM starts the WPA support far after network has been started, right?
<mr-russ> that's what I thought, if you disable your wireless and restart it, wpasupplicant appears to get a new PID.
<ScottK> I'm not sure of the sequence, but if you are looking at /etc/init.d/network you are barking up the wrong tree.  Network-manager starts the network too.
<ScottK> IIRC network-manager uses wpasupplicant for some of the heavy lifting.
<ubotu> New bug: #154154 in ubuntu "Distribution Updgrade failure upgrading 7.04->7.10" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154154
<ubotu> New bug: #154155 in ubuntu "CD and USB Drives don't show up in shell without first viewing in dolphin" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154155
<ubotu> New bug: #154157 in ubuntu "Problem during upgrade - "report this bug' button appeared" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154157
<saivann> ScottK : The network itself isn't started during the boot sequence? NM isn't just a tool to manage that network once it has been started through the init process?
<ScottK> I'm pretty sure not.
<saivann> ScottK : When does NM start during the boot sequence?
<mr-russ> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/154154 <- This is what I'd call mirror overload
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 154154 in ubuntu "Distribution Updgrade failure upgrading 7.04->7.10" [Undecided,New]
<ScottK> Once during Gutsy development when network-manager went through one if it's "I'm not going to work on your laptop" phases, I used /etc/init.d/networking start and later when network-manger was healthy again, I ended up getting two IP addresses assigned to one NIC.
<ubotu> New bug: #154158 in ubuntu "Update Manager problem going to 7.10" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154158
<saivann> ScottK : Weird, you don't think that network-manager and /etc/init.d/networking does use the same network components? .. I don't get it..
<ScottK> saivann: I'm not an expert. It was clearly a bug.  Network-manager failed to notice the network was already up.
<saivann> ScottK : Thanks for this information, I will need to have a better understanding of network-manager
<saivann> ScottK : The bug that we are talking about #53387 is about network-admin and not network-manager ( which works perfectly with WPA ). When using network-manager to configure WPA, the network doesn't work after a reboot
<ScottK> Bug #53387
<saivann> Yep
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 53387 in wpasupplicant "Boot order problem" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/53387
 * ScottK waits for the bot.
 * mr-russ has to go.
<saivann> mr-russ : thanks for your help on this!
<mr-russ> np.  I hope I actually helped.
<saivann> mr-russ : yes, it helped!
<ubotu> New bug: #154159 in gnome-user-docs (main) "during installation of ubuntu 7.10 upgrade gmome user guide could not be installed." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154159
<ubotu> New bug: #154160 in bugzilla (universe) "Bugzilla fails install when mysql has password" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154160
<ubotu> New bug: #154161 in ubuntu "Cannot install Wine Emulator" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154161
<ScottK> Sorry.  Not really my area of expertise.
<saivann> ScottK : Thanks anyway for the informations you gave to me :)
<mr-russ> saivann: It might be worth summarizing what you've discovered today and adding a comment to the bug.
<saivann> mr-russ : I will do this, but I will investigate the problem more deeply before
<saivann> deeper* Sorry I'm french :)
<mr-russ> English is my only language and it isn't that great either :(
<mr-russ> bye for now anyway.
<saivann> hehe, thanks, @++
<ubotu> New bug: #154162 in ubuntu "GUI does not display with accelerated graphics" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154162
<ubotu> New bug: #154163 in ubuntu "Asus Z84FM sound lost with 7.04 -> 7.10 Upgrade" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154163
<ubotu> New bug: #154164 in mozilla-firefox (main) "firefox hangs without certain packages" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154164
<ubotu> New bug: #154165 in ubuntu "Upgrade from 7.04 to 7.10 fails on PowerPC" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154165
<ubotu> New bug: #154168 in bug-buddy (main) "package bug-buddy 2.18.1-2ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154168
<ubotu> New bug: #154169 in planner (main) "package planner 0.14.2-2ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154169
<ubotu> New bug: #154170 in ubufox (main) "package ubufox 0.4~beta1-0ubuntu3 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154170
<ubotu> New bug: #154171 in ubuntu "Ubuntu 7.10 failed to upgrade my 7.04 system." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154171
<ubotu> New bug: #154167 in apturl (main) "package apturl 0.1ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154167
<ubotu> New bug: #154172 in ubuntu "X goes black on the PepperPad3" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154172
<ubotu> New bug: #154174 in debian-installer (main) "Installer cannot configure wireless on Toshiba Satellite 4600" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154174
<ubotu> New bug: #154176 in ubuntu "Xinerama incorrectly 'clones' rather than 'rightof'" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154176
<ubotu> New bug: #154177 in update-manager (main) "Failed kubuntu upgrade through proxy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154177
<ubotu> New bug: #154178 in googleearth-package (multiverse) "package has invalid depends field" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154178
<ubotu> New bug: #154180 in update-manager (main) "Failed to upgrade apt-file from Feisty to Gutsy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154180
<ubotu> New bug: #154189 in update-manager (main) "Upgrade to 7.10 fails to fetch main/binary-amd64/Packages.gz" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154189
<ubotu> New bug: #154190 in update-manager (main) ""We're sorry, the upgrade tool crashed."" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154190
<ubotu> New bug: #154191 in ubuntu "upgrade failed   /?var/log/dist-upgrade" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154191
<ubotu> New bug: #154192 in knetworkmanager (main) "[gutsy] kNetworkManager: after 3.5.8 upgrade kopete crashes" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154192
<dholbach> good morning
<ubotu> New bug: #154193 in ubuntu "Bluetooth mouse lost during 7.04->7.10 upgrade" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154193
<ubotu> New bug: #154195 in ubuntu "Gutsy cdromupgrade script fails" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154195
<ubotu> New bug: #154198 in release-upgrader-apt (main) "distribution upgrade tool waits for user input indefinitely" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154198
<ubotu> New bug: #154199 in gforge (universe) "gforge install/remove failure loop w/ broken dpkg" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154199
<ubotu> New bug: #154201 in evolution (main) "Messages which have been opened in Outlook or OWA do not appear in Evolution Inbox - regression" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154201
<ubotu> New bug: #154202 in ubuntu "Ubuntu 7.10 and SATA HDD via SATA RAID controller INITIO inic162x" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154202
<ubotu> New bug: #154203 in ubuntu "I can't upgrade from 7.04 to 7.10" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154203
<ubotu> New bug: #154205 in emacs22 (main) "Byte-compilation for emacs22 failed!" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154205
<ubotu> New bug: #154207 in ubuntu "Wired internet connection does not start at boot." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154207
<ubotu> New bug: #154208 in ubuntu "Can't connect to Wi-Fi with WPA Enterprise encryption" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154208
<ubotu> New bug: #154210 in compiz (main) "Massive memory leak in compiz" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154210
<ubotu> New bug: #154211 in kubuntu-meta (main) "Kubuntu ( Gutsy ) KDE Menu Improperly Formatted - Default Install" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154211
<ubotu> New bug: #154212 in totem (main) "Still no sound on UBUNTU 7.10  (Targa Traveller 1577 X2 )" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154212
<ubotu> New bug: #154213 in update-manager (main) "version upgrade available after upgrade" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154213
<mattb0611> wow, that is one eloquent name
<thekorn> good morning
<dholbach> !ops
<dholbach> hey thekorn
<mattb0611> hello
<mattb0611> you know, watching all the support requests come through tonight, I almost wonder if it isn't -better- to run a slightly-possibly-maybe unstable ubuntu beta or RC and not be lost amongst the flood of support requests
<ubotu> New bug: #154214 in restricted-manager (restricted) "[gutsy] restricted-manager fails to start after upgrade" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154214
<ubotu> New bug: #154215 in ubuntu "gnome no window manager" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154215
<ubotu> New bug: #154216 in ubuntu "xubuntu no volume control" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154216
<ubotu> New bug: #154218 in amarok (main) "amarok mp3 support" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154218
<ubotu> New bug: #154220 in gnunet-qt (universe) "gnunet-gtk and gnunet-qt should depend on gnunet" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154220
<ubotu> New bug: #154221 in adept (main) "update manager tells the user there's an upgrade but doesn't continue upgrading" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154221
<ubotu> Help! Seveas, Hobbsee, gnomefreak, coleSLAW, or dholbach
<ubotu> New bug: #154222 in network-manager (main) "package network-manager 0.6.5-0ubuntu16 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154222
<dholbach> mattb0611: why?
<mattb0611> well, I joined #ubuntu to help out if I could, but I'm having a hard time following anything, since people looking for help post so frequently
<mattb0611> however, a week ago, it was much more manageable
<dholbach> since then bugs have been fixed, not the other way around :)
<ubotu> New bug: #154224 in openoffice.org (main) "[Gutsy] Showstopper crashes in Writer, Calc" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154224
<ubotu> New bug: #154225 in firefox (main) "Firefox freezes, can't do a thing but close Firefox and start again" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154225
<thekorn> hye dholbach
<ubotu> New bug: #154223 in file-roller (main) "trying to archive a link to a FTP or Drive creates unintuitive error" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154223
<thekorn> dholbach, I slightly changed the patch in bug 153846
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 153846 in python-launchpad-bugs "bug.subsribers: also parse 'also notified' and 'from duplicates'" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153846
<dholbach> thekorn: the patch looks good from what I can see and looks like a clean fix, but maybe we should have a minimal fix for gutsy-updates and a different one for hardy? does that make sense?
<thekorn> dholbach, aha ok, sounds good,
<thekorn> I think the one in comment 1 is for -updates,
<thekorn> and the second one goes into hardy
<dholbach> thekorn: rock on
 * dholbach hugs thekorn
 * thekorn hugs dholbach 
<ubotu> New bug: #154229 in synaptic (main) "synaptic crashes when installing some packages" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154229
<ubotu> New bug: #154230 in ubuntu "[Gutsy] The slider of the volume applet is sometimes unusable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154230
<ubotu> New bug: #154232 in ubuntu "k/ubuntu AMD64 incorrect default resolution with belinea 106030 & nvidia GF7300GT" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154232
<ubotu> New bug: #154234 in usplash (main) "build-depend on libgd-dev " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154234
<ubotu> New bug: #154235 in gnome-panel (main) "Volume control applet crashes in Gutsy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154235
<ubotu> New bug: #154236 in ubuntu "kubuntu update tool" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154236
<ubotu> New bug: #154237 in gnome-panel (main) "L'espace de travaille ne change pas." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154237
<ubotu> New bug: #154238 in gmp (main) "undefined external" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154238
<ubotu> New bug: #154239 in restricted-manager (restricted) "restricted-manager crashes on start" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154239
<ubotu> New bug: #154240 in compiz (main) "no eazy way to install compiz in kubuntu 7.10 am64" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154240
<ubotu> New bug: #154241 in langpack-locales (main) "package locales 2.6.1-1 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154241
<ubotu> New bug: #154242 in ubuntu "Harddisk non détecté (le problème semble venir du controller SATA)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154242
<ubotu> New bug: #154243 in kopete (main) "Kopete Crashes When starting" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154243
<ubotu> New bug: #154244 in ubuntu "Program windows seem to seizure in gutsy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154244
<ubotu> New bug: #154245 in ubuntu "Finding updates upon install is irritating!!!" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154245
<ubotu> New bug: #154246 in ubuntu "Update manager cannot upgrade to 7.10 from 7.04" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154246
<ubotu> New bug: #154247 in software-properties (main) "Lithuania is missing in Software Sources server selection" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154247
<ubotu> New bug: #154248 in gnome-power-manager (main) "gnome-power-manager prevents logout screen being displayed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154248
<ubotu> New bug: #154249 in ubuntu "number of workspaces not available in official release of gutsy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154249
<ubotu> New bug: #154250 in rarian (main) "Please sync rarian 0.6.0-1 to Hardy" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154250
<ubotu> New bug: #154252 in knetworkmanager (main) "knetworkmanager fails to connect to network using dwl-g650+ (kubuntu 7.10)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154252
<ubotu> New bug: #154251 in ubuntu "Ubuntu 7.10 Live CD comes up with no display" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154251
<ubotu> New bug: #154253 in update-manager (main) "package update-manager 1:0.81 failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: SystemError in cache.commit(): E:Sub-process /tmp/tmppyNRYB/backports/usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1), E:Sub-process /tmp/tmppyNRYB/backports/usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154253
<JimQode> Anyone from ubuntu server team here? I think this bug is important: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/php5/+bug/87063 . Could someone set an importance value?
<ubotu> New bug: #154254 in ubuntu "NetworkManager causes high CPU-usage after suspend " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154254
<ubotu> New bug: #154255 in ubuntu "Lenovo ThinkPad T60 cant boot from 7.10 desktop-cd" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154255
<ubotu> New bug: #154256 in gnome-specimen (universe) "Sync gnome-specimen (0.3.1-1) from Debian into Hardy" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154256
<ubotu> New bug: #154257 in update-manager (main) "Upgrade Tool crashed - from 7.04 to 7.10" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154257
<ubotu> New bug: #154258 in linux-meta (main) "AVM - Wlanstick (ID 057c:6201 AVM GmbH) on Gutsy (Kernel 2.6.22.all) not work. fwlanusb. driver get no ip-Adress, ndiswraller chrashes" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154258
<ubotu> New bug: #154260 in update-manager (main) "Failed to fetch Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154260
<ubotu> New bug: #154261 in ubuntu "[gutsy release] Desktop Effects Can't be enabled" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154261
<ubotu> New bug: #154263 in ubuntu "compiz doesn't show decorations " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154263
<ubotu> New bug: #154264 in ubuntu "i386 kernel turns default after server upgrade to gutsy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154264
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 87063 in php5 "[needs-packaging] Please package php5-mssql" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ubotu> New bug: #154265 in ubuntu "uk keyboard setting not applied after install (kubuntu 7.10)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154265
<ubotu> New bug: #154267 in ubuntu "infinite cycle when trying to configure webcam" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154267
<ubotu> New bug: #154270 in human-cursors-theme (main) "please remove human-cursors-theme" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154270
<ubotu> New bug: #154271 in xen-3.1 (main) "xenU sending too big packets on ubuntu 7.10 "gutsy"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154271
<thekorn> dholbach, I send a mail to the bughelper ML but used the wrong email adress, could you please moderate it?
<dholbach> thekorn: sure
<thekorn> thanks
<dholbach> thekorn: done
<Label> Is there any issue with fonts?
<Label> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=580557
<ralph__> Hi, bug #8497 now has 23 duplicates, and when it bites it results in a non-bootable machine.  It looks like a tricky one to fix but the importance is still Medium.  Who should I ask to get this reconsidered?
<ubotu> New bug: #154269 in update-manager (main) "update manager continues to offer Distribution Upgrade after clean install of new distribution" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154269
<ubotu> New bug: #154272 in update-manager (main) "Visual indication when final release comes out" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154272
<ubotu> New bug: #154273 in ubuntu "Windows frequently resize themselves (incorrect notion of fullscreen?)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154273
<ubotu> New bug: #154275 in kde-systemsettings (main) "systemsettings crashed when printer icon was clicked" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154275
<ubotu> New bug: #154277 in cupsys (main) "cups serial backend failed with Permission denied" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154277
<ubotu> New bug: #154278 in update-manager (main) "Upgrade Tool Crashed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154278
<ubotu> New bug: #154280 in ubuntu "MD5Sum Mismatch when upgrading" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154280
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 8497 in grub "grub guessed BIOS disk order incorrectly" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/8497
<ubotu> New bug: #154282 in xchat-gnome (main) "Redraw problems" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154282
<ralph__> OK, I've read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Importance and bug #8497 should clearly be at least High: "Has a severe impact on a small portion of Ubuntu users" and "Makes a default Ubuntu installation generally unusable for some users".  So, who changes it?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 8497 in grub "grub guessed BIOS disk order incorrectly" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/8497
<ralph__> OK, giving up on IRC.  Going to comment the bug one last time.
<ubotu> New bug: #154284 in matplotlib (universe) "faulty and fragile version detection for ghostscript" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154284
<ubotu> New bug: #154285 in update-manager (main) "Upgrade from 7.10 to final is proposed and fail" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154285
<ubotu> New bug: #154287 in gnome-panel (main) "Tooltip always shows Desk 1 as active Desktop" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154287
<ubotu> New bug: #154289 in ubuntu "desktop effects incorrectly claim to not work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154289
<ubotu> New bug: #154290 in compiz (main) "3D Games not fullscreen after upgrade to Gutsy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154290
<ubotu> New bug: #154291 in ubuntu "Assigning shortcut for Move_to_workspace_1,2,3,4 etc doesn't work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154291
<ubotu> New bug: #154292 in linux-meta (main) "CPU frequency scaling broken on Pentium M" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154292
 * persia thinks ubotu should be exempt from flood rules.
<ubotu> New bug: #154296 in ubuntu "Giutsy doesn't recognize laptop multimedia keys" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154296
<ubotu> New bug: #154300 in ubuntu "Update form 7.04 to 7.10 with alternate cd rom" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154300
<ubotu> New bug: #154297 in ubuntu "upgrade from feisty 7.04 to gutsy 7.10 crashes" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154297
<ubotu> New bug: #154298 in ubuntu "Sometimes mouse moves only up and down" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154298
<ubotu> New bug: #154299 in ubuntu "Dell Inspiron 1520 Function Keys LCD Brightness No Longer Work in Gutsy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154299
<ubotu> New bug: #154301 in apt (main) "Installer creates two identical partner sources in Third-Party Software" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154301
<ubotu> New bug: #154302 in pidgin (main) "no connection in pidgin, unless started by root" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154302
<ubotu> New bug: #154303 in qtemu (universe) "qtemu not installed into K menu" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154303
<ubotu> New bug: #154304 in update-manager (main) "in xubuntu: update-manager crash wile try to download upgrade" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154304
<ubotu> New bug: #154305 in virtualbox-ose (universe) "missing dependencies for networking" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154305
<ubotu> New bug: #154306 in gdebi (main) "gdebi very slow - high memory usage" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154306
<ubotu> New bug: #154307 in sgt-puzzles (universe) "Help fails to launch successfully" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154307
<ubotu> New bug: #154308 in ubuntu "Gnome main menu editor won't start in gutsy." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154308
<ubotu> New bug: #154309 in ubuntu "ubuntu locks up on connection to wireless" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154309
<ubotu> New bug: #154310 in gnome-panel (main) "audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Error del flujo interno de datos." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154310
<ubotu> New bug: #154311 in gnome-media (main) "vumeter installs but requires esd to run" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154311
<adefjord> I'm having some trouble with 7.10 on my laptop, not sure if I should file this as a bug... When I unplug the power, the screen darkens to almost black (even though I've set it to stay at 100%) and I can't get it any brighter. Otherwise, the brightness control buttons work fine, just not when on battery. Thinks worked perfectly in 7.04...
<persia> adefjord: That sounds like a bug to me.  You might search a bit first, as it's not clear what is to blame (at least to me).
<ubotu> New bug: #154286 in libgphoto2 (main) "print-camera-list crashed with SIGSEGV in gpi_enum_to_string()" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154286
<adefjord> Ok... Looking through some acpi/kernel bug reports right now, trying to find something...
<ScottK> I'd try searching on your laptop's brand or model number and then based on the video adapter.
<ubotu> New bug: #154313 in ubuntu "gutsy doesn't like native resolution (fglrx)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154313
<dholbach> MOTU meeting in #ubuntu-meeting
<ramvi> How can I find a mis spelled word in launchpad? Its in gnome-volume-properties
<ramvi> Its nasty. It starts with <p> and ends with </b>. so you can see the commands. Its been there forever. Though someone would fix it
<ramvi> but that hasnt happened. So now Im taking the matter in my own hands
<adefjord> Well, seems like simply removing the video kernel module makes it work just like it did in Feisty. Nice!
<ScottK> adefjord: Please document that in a bug if it's not already.
<adefjord> ScottK: It was documented, that's how I found it ;)
<ScottK> adefjord: OK.  Just checking.
<ramvi> No, no one?
<ubotu> New bug: #154274 in ubuntu-website "Should reference Debian visibly" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154274
<ubotu> New bug: #154323 in language-pack-gnome-en (main) "7.04 TO 7.10 upgrade "tzdata" failed to install or upgrade" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154323
<ubotu> New bug: #154329 in ubuntu "AbiWord in Xubuntu 7.10 core dumped" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154329
<ubotu> New bug: #154331 in update-manager (main) "package update-manager 1:0.81 failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: SystemError in cache.commit(): E:Sub-process /tmp/tmpn1MGm9/backports/usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1), E:Sub-process /tmp/tmpn1MGm9/backports/usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1), E:Sub-process /tmp/tmpn1MGm9/backports/usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154331
<ubotu> New bug: #154335 in langpack-locales (main) "tzdata would not install" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154335
<ubotu> New bug: #154336 in util-linux (main) "package util-linux 2.13-8ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154336
<ubotu> New bug: #154333 in update-manager (main) "Version Upgrade doesn't happen" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154333
<ubotu> New bug: #154337 in tomcat5.5 (universe) "tomcat5.5-admin's web apps are not active" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154337
<ubotu> New bug: #154338 in ubuntu "gnome-screensaver indicates bad keyboard layout" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154338
<ubotu> New bug: #154340 in gnome-media (main) "Wrong Norwegian translation in gnome-volume-properties" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154340
<ubotu> New bug: #154342 in ubuntu "Resume no works after suspend" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154342
<ubotu> New bug: #154343 in ubuntu "Computer locks up randomly during certain programs" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154343
<ubotu> New bug: #154345 in meta-gnome2 (universe) "shutdown applet confuses" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154345
<ubotu> New bug: #154348 in mplayer (multiverse) "Mplayer-plugin's right-mouse-menu far too large." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154348
<ubotu> New bug: #154356 in sun-java5 (multiverse) "package sun-java5-plugin 1.5.0-13-0ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154356
<ubotu> New bug: #154357 in language-pack-en-base (main) "package language-pack-en-base 1:7.10+20071012 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154357
<ubotu> New bug: #154358 in ubuntu "need to add repository before restricted graphics drivers " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154358
<ubotu> New bug: #154359 in langpack-locales (main) "package locales 2.6.1-1 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154359
<dholbach> MOTU Q&A session in 2 minutes in #ubuntu-classroom
<ubotu> New bug: #152295 in gparted "gparted french language" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/152295
<ubotu> New bug: #154380 in xorg (main) "Screen resolution does not change in live cd" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154380
<ubotu> New bug: #154377 in ubuntu "Xubuntu upgrade from Feisty to Gutsy fails if screensaver turns on" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154377
<ubotu> New bug: #154378 in otrs2 (universe) "During upgrade to Ubuntu 7.10" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154378
<ubotu> New bug: #154379 in update-manager (main) "update-manager fails on dist-upgrade 7.04 to 7.10" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154379
<ubotu> New bug: #154382 in ubuntu "No graphical way to set default resolution" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154382
<ubotu> New bug: #154385 in system-config-printer (main) "samba printers don't show in smb browser" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154385
<ubotu> New bug: #154381 in deskbar-applet (main) "New upstream version 2.20.1" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154381
<ubotu> New bug: #154383 in cdrom-detect (main) "ATAPI DVD-ROM not detected in system" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154383
<ubotu> New bug: #154386 in ubuntu "Dual head not working on nvidia GeForce 7600 GS" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154386
<ubotu> New bug: #154391 in gimp (main) "[gimp] missing language pack dependency" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154391
<ubotu> New bug: #154392 in ubuntu "cryptdisks problem, kernel does not include aes module" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154392
<ubotu> New bug: #154393 in firefox (main) "[Firefox] security update release 2.0.0.8 available from upstream" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154393
<ubotu> New bug: #154394 in language-pack-gnome-en-base (main) "package language-pack-gnome-en-base 1:7.10+20071012 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154394
<ubotu> New bug: #154395 in openoffice.org (main) "Port OpenOffice 2.3 to Feisty 64-bit" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154395
<ubotu> New bug: #154396 in nano (main) "nano doesnt work on livecd rescue" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154396
<ubotu> New bug: #154397 in ubuntu "Some windows are blank when visual effects active" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154397
<ubotu> New bug: #154399 in util-linux (main) "mount(8) man page refers to deprec. package nfs-utils" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154399
<persia> Would anyone running i386 and fgrlx be willing to verify the closure of but #121516?
<persia> Umm.. bug #121516
<bddebian> Boo
<persia> bddebian: You don't happen to be using fgrlx, do you?
<bddebian> No, sorry
<ubotu> New bug: #154401 in ubuntu "gnome keyboard layout question at each login" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154401
<ubotu> New bug: #154402 in adept (main) "Adept don't work if /user is on NFS" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154402
<ubotu> New bug: #154403 in update-manager (main) "Slooooww server speeds" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154403
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 121516 in torcs "fglrx causes Torcs to crash when races end" [Unknown,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/121516
<ubotu> New bug: #154404 in update-manager (main) "Upgrade 7.04 - 7.10 Errors" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154404
<ubotu> New bug: #154405 in ubuntu "After upgrading to Gutsy, I get no sound and double clicking the audio control icon gives "No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found". I have a Toshiba laptop and I fixed the sound previously on Feisty by reinstalling the alsa driver but this seems not to solve the problem anymore. Any Suggestions?" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154405
<ubotu> New bug: #154407 in ubuntu "[gutsy] kde rotate desktop no longer correct" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154407
<ubotu> New bug: #154406 in network-manager (main) "nm-applet doesn't apper in the gnome bar, but it is running" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154406
<ubotu> New bug: #154408 in tracker (main) "Tracker won't search in my indexed files" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154408
<ubotu> New bug: #154409 in ubuntu "stringi desktop search stops accepting input when new results display" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154409
<ubotu> New bug: #154411 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "2.6.22-14 Sound does not work on iMac (Intel first Gen) REGRESSION" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154411
<ubotu> New bug: #154410 in ubuntu "mounting partitions" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154410
<ubotu> New bug: #154412 in ubuntu "1680*1050 resolution not show up on monitor correctly" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154412
<ubotu> New bug: #154414 in ubuntu "USB ADSL Modem Manager doesn't work on Gutsy Gibbon" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154414
<qense> A while ago I triaged bug #104395, but there hasn't be done anything. Did I do something wrong? Do I have to assign someone?
<qense> Bug #104395
<qense> 104395
<qense> #104395
<qense> weird, ubotu doesnt post the link
<Jazzva> bug 104395
<Jazzva> ...heh
<qense> well, the link is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/104395
<qense> it was a scroll issue, and I could easily confirm it, but no one did anything with the report. What did I do wrong?
<pedro_> qense, that looks more like a wishlist instead of a bug
<qense> but I can't set premissions yet, I first need to apply to ubuntu-qa
<pedro_> btw, i found rather difficult to scroll while you're drawing
<qense> you're right, it's a wishlist
<qense> what should i do witht he report? let someone else finish it?
<pedro_> qense, let's search upstream if we can find some report related to it
<pedro_> qense, upstream in this case is bugzilla.gnome.org
<persia> qense: it looks well triaged at this point.  If you want to take it further, you would need to try to determine how nautilus is getting the events, and why it doesn't work.  If you want to do that, please do so, and push to triaged.  If not, leaving it for someone else is OK.  In either case, checking upstream is good.
<qense> ok, thank you for your help, I'll check upstream and leave it for someone else :) maybe later I will triage bugs further
<qense> now I've got to move another computer to upstairs :)
<pedro_> qense, if you're having further questions just ask here ;-)
<ubotu> New bug: #154416 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "hfsplus unlink problems" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154416
<ubotu> New bug: #154418 in fretsonfire (universe) "The repository version is much slower than the website one" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154418
<ubotu> New bug: #154419 in dmraid (universe) "installing dmraid causes non-boot" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154419
<ubotu> New bug: #154420 in thunderbird (main) "Thunderbird lost folders" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154420
<ubotu> New bug: #154421 in gnome-terminal (main) "cant load firmware in terminal" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154421
<persia> ubotu: Welcome back!
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 104395 in nautilus "Nautilus won't allow scrolling with mousewheel while dragging a file" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/104395
<qense> I've found the gnome.org equivalent of bug #104395 on gnome's bugzilla and added it to the bug. Should I also post a reaction with the nautilus link in that bug report?
<persia> qense: There's a richer way to pass the information.  Which GNOME bug?
<qense> this one: http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=434193
<qense> it hasn't been triaged yet
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 104395 in nautilus "Nautilus won't allow scrolling with mousewheel while dragging a file" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/104395
<persia> qense: I see you've added it to the tasks for the bug.  There's no need for a comment: the status will be automatically updated when bugzilla is updated.
<ubotu> Gnome bug 434193 in File and Folder Operations "Drag and drop in scrolled windows" [Enhancement,Unconfirmed]
<qense> persia: also not at the gnome bugzilla?
<pedro_> qense, if you want to, you can add a comment there with a link to the LP report
<persia> You could confirm upstream, but they tend to prefer that there has been a little more investigation before getting confirmation.  If you want to do this, you might look at the GNOME Bugzilla triage guidelines to make sure before taking action.
<ubotu> New bug: #154438 in firefox (main) "Mouse-over pop-up labels disappear on upgrading to Gutsy." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154438
<ubotu> New bug: #154439 in ubuntu "Gutsy final Livecd error/fails on modprobe" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154439
<ubotu> New bug: #154440 in mutt (main) "Please sync mutt 1.5.16-3  (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154440
<persia> pedro_: Do you think a comment to launchpad will help in this case?  I'm not sure that there's sufficient additional information in launchpad to be interesting upstream (although it may represent some confirmation).
<pedro_> persia, it would help, yes.
 * persia defers to pedro_
<pedro_> the "there's another person than the reporter asking for this feature" would work in thie case
<pedro_> so probably adding a comment there would work, yes.
<pedro_> s/thie/this
<qense> ok, I've added a comment
<ubotu> New bug: #131679 in compiz (main) "compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/131679
<ubotu> New bug: #131600 in compiz (main) "compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV in malloc()" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/131600
<ubotu> New bug: #154444 in ubufox (main) "Cannot uninstall ubufox extensions from Firefox" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154444
<ubotu> New bug: #154445 in libbonoboui (main) "package libbonoboui2-0 2.18.0-0ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154445
<ubotu> New bug: #154443 in restricted-manager (restricted) "Boot splash screen is garbled at shutdown in Gutsy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154443
<ubotu> New bug: #140501 in compiz (main) "compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV in cairo_destroy()" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/140501
<ubotu> New bug: #140684 in compiz (main) "compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV in _nv000044gl()" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/140684
<ubotu> New bug: #154446 in gapcmon (universe) "gapcmon "close" only minimizes window" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154446
<ubotu> New bug: #154447 in ubuntu "Login window theme chooser no longer accepts tar.bz2 files" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154447
<ubotu> New bug: #154448 in update-manager (main) "A unresolvable problem occurred while calculating the upgrade" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154448
<ubotu> New bug: #154449 in nautilus (main) "Open office text docs(.odt) icon thumbnail has no background" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154449
<ubotu> New bug: #154453 in compiz (main) "Intel i950 external monitor + compiz window size problem" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154453
<ubotu> New bug: #146251 in compiz (main) "compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV in g_main_context_check()" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/146251
<ubotu> New bug: #146279 in compiz (main) "compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV in groupDrawTabAnimation()" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/146279
<ubotu> New bug: #146291 in compiz (main) "compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV in cairo_surface_destroy()" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/146291
<ubotu> New bug: #154454 in ubuntu "Upgrade Manager fails on gutsy" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154454
<ubotu> New bug: #154455 in ubuntu "second workspace has no desktop icons or panels" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154455
<ubotu> New bug: #154456 in ubuntu "[Gutsy]flashing screen after logging on kdm" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154456
<ubotu> New bug: #154462 in update-manager (main) "upgrade to gutsy tzdata" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154462
<ubotu> New bug: #154464 in evolution-exchange (main) "Evolution-exchange hangs when replying to e-mail" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154464
<ubotu> New bug: #154465 in gnash (universe) "Glitchy animations" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154465
<ubotu> New bug: #154469 in base-installer (main) "vfat and ntfs partitions checked on every boot" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154469
<ubotu> New bug: #154470 in adept (main) "non-existent /home/ crashes upgrade of Kubuntu 7.04 -> 7.10" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154470
<ubotu> New bug: #154466 in kopete (main) "kopete_latexconvert.sh does not work with dash" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154466
<ubotu> New bug: #154468 in amsn (universe) "For full functionality of aMSN-0.97-RC1 one package is missing" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154468
<maini10> Hello, what is the correct behaviour triaging bugs reported by autopkgtest such as 152043?
<persia> bug #152043
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 152043 in adept "autopkgtest gutsy adept: erroneous package!" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/152043
<Hobbsee> leave it for the package mainatinaer, i think
<Hobbsee> or submit a patch
<Hobbsee> but at this point, wait until the mass syncs adn merges go thru
<maini10> Ok thanks Hobbsee
<persia> maini10: In addition to either of the suggestions made by Hobbsee, if you want to dig into the rules file, and figure out the issue, but have trouble making a patch, a shorter description of the problem might be helpful.
<ubotu> New bug: #154471 in evolution (main) "Buscar contacto en Contactos cualquier contacto contiene" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154471
<ubotu> New bug: #154472 in conduit (universe) "Conduit's menu item is not HIG-compliant" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154472
<ubotu> New bug: #154473 in ubuntu "Booting take long time trying too resume  a ghost session at every boot" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154473
<ubotu> New bug: #154474 in ubuntu "After installing Kubuntu 7.10 on Acer Extensa 5513NWLMi wifi chipset Intel 3945ABG does not work." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154474
 * Hobbsee smells a "linux-image-generic is not installed" error
<ubotu> New bug: #154475 in ekiga (main) "error opening video device hp pavilion webcam" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154475
<ubotu> New bug: #154476 in ubuntu "Audio system protection from application failure" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154476
<ubotu> New bug: #154477 in ubuntu "Audio system protection from application failure" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154477
<ubotu> New bug: #154479 in kdepim (main) "kdepim still in version 3.5.7 while KDE 3.5.8 has already been released and (apparently only partly) packaged" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154479
<ubotu> New bug: #154480 in ubuntu "Distro update tool" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154480
<ubotu> New bug: #154482 in grub (main) "grub-disk not upgradable due to missing dependency" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154482
<ubotu> New bug: #154483 in gnome-network (universe) "[gutsy] Network-Admin does not reload the networking service" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154483
<ubotu> New bug: #154484 in ubuntu "Dbus exiting" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154484
<ubotu> New bug: #154485 in update-manager (main) "fiesty to gutsy - kubuntu update from cdrom fails" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154485
<ubotu> New bug: #154486 in ubuntu "On restart/shutdown dialog incorrectly warns of other opened sessions" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154486
<ubotu> New bug: #154487 in apt-proxy (universe) "apt-proxy error 'NoneType' object has no attribute 'backend'" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154487
<ubotu> New bug: #154488 in alacarte (main) "[gutsy] Preferences dialog in alacarte is opening behind the main window" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154488
<ubotu> New bug: #154489 in gnomad2 (universe) "[gnomad2] crashes" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154489
<ubotu> New bug: #154491 in openoffice.org (main) "openoffice.org base crashes when loading robust form" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154491
<ubotu> New bug: #154492 in ubuntu "After instalation of Kubuntu 7.10 on Acer Extensa 5513NWLMi, the control ou sound volume using jey shortcut Fn + arrow up/down (Acer standart, Acer Aspire with Kubuntu 7.04 it worked automatically without any problem)." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154492
<ubotu> New bug: #154493 in adept (main) "Distribution Upgrade fails to complete -- Cannot allocate memory" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154493
<ubotu> New bug: #154494 in apt-proxy (universe) "twisted.protocols.telnet is deprecated." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154494
<ubotu> New bug: #154498 in gnome-power-manager (main) "gnome power manager's screen brightness control is glitchy when running on battery" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154498
<house> hello
<house> i have a problem
<house> with upgrading
<ubotu> New bug: #154499 in language-pack-gnome-de (main) "evince: Wrong translation of "properties" entry in file menu" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154499
<ubotu> New bug: #154461 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] TheLastRipper" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154461
<ubotu> New bug: #154509 in update-manager (main) "Upgrade Ubuntu 7.04 to 7.10 AMD64 fails from update-manager" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154509
<ubotu> New bug: #154512 in tsclient (main) "Terminal Server Client crash" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154512
<ubotu> New bug: #154514 in ubuntu "display problems after upgrading to gutsy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154514
<ubotu> New bug: #154515 in ubuntu "The letter k doesn't work in Gnome" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154515
<qense> can someone tell me in what package /ussr/sbin/gdmsetup is/
<qense> it is the program used to edit the GDM preferences
<qense> like the theme
<pedro_> qense, gdm
<ubotu> New bug: #154505 in update-manager (main) "problem with the upgrade. My version is kubuntu 7.10, but update-manager performs distribution upgrade that can not be finished in full." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154505
<ubotu> New bug: #154506 in ubiquity (main) "Ubutnu LiveCD "Install" icon confusing" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154506
<ubotu> New bug: #154508 in ubuntu "Second Release for Gutsy Gibbon ?" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154508
<ubotu> New bug: #154511 in ubuntu "Failed to apply change in "Screens and Graphics"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154511
<qense>  ok thanks
<ubotu> New bug: #154513 in nautilus (main) ""All Files" is confusing" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154513
<ubotu> New bug: #154501 in sun-java6 (multiverse) "java6 install problem: canadian mirror possibly wrong?" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154501
<ubotu> New bug: #154502 in partman-md (main) "partitioner crashes with random encryption key." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154502
<ubotu> New bug: #154503 in update-manager (main) "Error during update" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154503
<ubotu> New bug: #154504 in gnome-panel (main) "Gnome-panel hangs and allocates all possible ram." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154504
<ubotu> New bug: #154519 in network-manager-pptp (universe) "VPN Authenticating, but not saving username and password for next attempt" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154519
<ubotu> New bug: #154520 in gnome-themes-extras (universe) "The Nuvola theme has vanished" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154520
<ubotu> New bug: #154516 in yelp (main) "Duplicate Printing options" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154516
<ubotu> New bug: #154517 in gnome-themes (main) "Border around maximized windows" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154517
<ubotu> New bug: #154518 in apt-proxy (universe) "unknown extension for file Translation-en_US.bz2'" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154518
<ubotu> New bug: #154521 in gimmie (universe) "gimme does not update "People" tab when gettin online/offline any IM" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154521
<ubotu> New bug: #154523 in fluxbox (universe) "fluxbox does not load menus on right click on 7.10 server install" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154523
<ubotu> New bug: #154525 in update-manager (main) ""distribution upgrade" continues to be an option after upgrade" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154525
<ubotu> New bug: #154524 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "Low data rates with Ralink RT2500 PCI WLAN card" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154524
<ubotu> New bug: #154526 in evince (main) "maybe mem leak" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154526
<ubotu> New bug: #154095 in apt (main) "No internet removes All all download repositories sources" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154095
<ubotu> New bug: #154530 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "apparmor is missing in linux-source-2.6.22" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154530
<ubotu> New bug: #154533 in xfce4-goodies (universe) "Several panel items do not appear on the panel" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154533
<ubotu> New bug: #154534 in libmtp (main) "libmtp6 udev file in wrong place" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154534
<ubotu> New bug: #154536 in libmtp (main) "libpisock9 udev file in wrong place (dup-of: 145534)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154536
<ubotu> New bug: #154537 in ubuntu "Gutsy: Screen flicker with intel 855GM video." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154537
<ubotu> New bug: #154539 in glade-3 (main) "Glade 3 crashes when costumizing a message dialog" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154539
<ubotu> New bug: #154535 in ubuntu "Install Disables Security Updates" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154535
<ubotu> New bug: #154538 in ubuntu "Sound card does not work after gutsy update" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154538
<ubotu> New bug: #154540 in firefox (main) "JRE 1.7" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154540
<ubotu> New bug: #154543 in update-manager (main) "getting upgrade prerequisites failed Error: "/var/tmp/kdecache-tymop" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154543
<ubotu> New bug: #154544 in pilot-link (main) "libpisock9 udev file is in wrong place" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154544
<ubotu> New bug: #154542 in ubuntu "when setting vga=0x31b or vga=0x318 bootup parametr screen switch to target resolution, but nothing displeyd" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154542
<ubotu> New bug: #154545 in ubuntu "Italian translation not complete in Gutsy release" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154545
<ubotu> New bug: #154546 in ubuntu "Add/Remove Applications errors on Ubuntu 7.10" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154546
<ubotu> New bug: #154547 in meta-gnome2 (universe) "shutdown window appears more than once if you keep pressing the shutdown button" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154547
<ubotu> New bug: #154548 in ubuntu "GNOME unable to lock file" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154548
<ubotu> New bug: #154549 in ubuntu "wi-fi connection goes down - reboot is required" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154549
<ubotu> New bug: #154550 in ubuntu "gutsy installation freezes on scanning the mirror" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154550
<ubotu> New bug: #154551 in ubuntu "VMware Workstation" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154551
<ubotu> New bug: #154552 in gparted (main) "gparted crashes after unmounting a partition" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154552
<ubotu> New bug: #148983 in gnome-session (main) "gnome-session crashed with SIGSEGV in _IceConnectionClosed()" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/148983
<ubotu> New bug: #154553 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "crash 10 min after start dom0" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154553
<ubotu> New bug: #154554 in ubuntu "When upgrading from feisty to gusty word "minutes" is doubled on the progress bar" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154554
<ubotu> New bug: #154555 in db4.4 (main) "subversion broken by libdb changes" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154555
<ubotu> New bug: #154557 in update-manager (main) "Update-manager: 7.10 distribution upgrade from 7.04 stopped" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154557
<ubotu> New bug: #154559 in ubuntu "main user account password corrupted" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154559
<ubotu> New bug: #154560 in update-manager (main) "update manager fails at shared-mime-info" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154560
<ubotu> New bug: #154563 in gnome-desktop (main) "[feature request] allow dialog-independent "open" shell action" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154563
<ubotu> New bug: #154564 in adept (main) "Bug #76983 fix does not work! Feisty to Gutsy upgrade fails @ gpg verification" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154564
<ubotu> New bug: #154565 in ubuntu "kubuntu para na opção lendo cd-rom" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154565
<ubotu> New bug: #154567 in update-manager (main) "ubuntu 7.04 7.10 upgrade hang" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154567
<ubotu> New bug: #154566 in wine (universe) "mouse pointer corrupted by wine" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154566
<ubotu> New bug: #154570 in openssh (main) "package openssh-client 1:4.6p1-5build1 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154570
<ubotu> New bug: #154571 in banshee (universe) "segfault after playing a few songs" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154571
<ubotu> New bug: #154568 in ubuntu "no sound intel hda " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154568
<ubotu> New bug: #154569 in ubuntu "Wireless Conceptronic C54RC stops working after upgrade to 7.10" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154569
<SveinT> Hi, I submitted a bug some days ago and I'm just trying to figure out how things work. I tried to provide as much info as possible and I don't know what more I can give. It's been some days and it's status is still new. Is there anything I can/should do, or should I just wait and someone will eventually sometime look at it?
<ubotu> New bug: #154572 in update-manager (main) "Update Manager thinks I Need to update version from 7.10 to 7.10" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154572
<ubotu> New bug: #154573 in ubuntu-meta (main) "package ubuntu-desktop 1.79 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154573
<ubotu> New bug: #154574 in ubuntu "Mise en veille=freeze" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154574
<ubotu> New bug: #154575 in nautilus (main) "adding /home to bookmarks in nautilus bug" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154575
<bdmurray> SveinT: what bug is it?
<SveinT> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.22/+bug/153096
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 153096 in linux-source-2.6.22 "Won't find my 2nd HD, "Failed to set xfermode" ATA errors" [Undecided,New]
<SveinT> ah, you've looked at it before, thanks :)
<bdmurray> And it still works today if you switch to 2.6.20?
<SveinT> I haven't tried that to tell the truth. It worked just before switching/upgrading so I assumed as much
<ubotu> New bug: #154576 in update-manager (main) "could not calculate the upgrade" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154576
<SveinT> but I have to try feisty then, I can't use older kernel with gutsy?
<ubotu> New bug: #154577 in ubuntu "After upgrading from feisty to gutsy inserting USB Wireless adapter hangs gutsy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154577
<ubotu> New bug: #154578 in wmii (universe) "WMII crashes when moving windows." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154578
<ubotu> New bug: #154579 in ubuntu "GDM crashed after relogin" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154579
<ubotu> New bug: #154580 in ubuntu "Apercus ecran de veille" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154580
<ubotu> New bug: #154581 in knetworkmanager (main) "network-manager-kde say 'no active devices'" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154581
<bdmurray> SveinT: I'm really not familiar with the ata error messages but some of it almost looks like a hardware problem
<bdmurray> That's why I ask
<SveinT> I see
<bdmurray> Are all on the drives on the same controller?
<SveinT> yes, but one of them use PATA->SATA converter...but it worked fine like that when I used feisty. I am in Vista now and no problems at all
<SveinT> (the disk in question use PATA->SATA converter)
<SveinT> but I really should test again to make sure I think
<SveinT> got a 7.04 disc here so I'll try that first
<bdmurray> Adding information about the make and model of that controller would be helpful too
<SveinT> hmm..I think that's listed in the hardware print
<SveinT> SiI 3112 [SATALink/SATARaid] Serial ATA Controller
<bdmurray> okay, I wasn't seeing it right away
<SveinT> yeah, good point
<SveinT> will change description
<SveinT_> let's see...
<SveinT_> LiveCD booted without any warnings so I think it's ok. LiveCD Gutsy gives my loads of warnings so...
<SveinT_> (I tried 7.04 now)
<SveinT_> Yep, I can access the disk and use files on it on feisty.
<ubotu> New bug: #154584 in update-manager (main) "Your system is up-to-date" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154584
<SveinT_> so, I guess I just wait and hope that someone will look at it? or is there more I can do?
<ubotu> New bug: #154582 in ubuntu "redemarage > pc qui tourne dans le vide" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154582
<ubotu> New bug: #154583 in ubuntu "suppor des langues" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154583
<ubotu> New bug: #154585 in ubuntu "serpentine crashes from GConf-related error on start-up" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154585
<bdmurray> SveinT_: I'll bring it to the attention of the kernel bug person
<SveinT_> ok, thanks a lot!
<ubotu> New bug: #154586 in ubuntu "ATI Driver 1.6.7.195 Opensource Gets Black Screen on Radeon 9600 RV350" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154586
<ubotu> New bug: #154588 in libgtk2-perl (main) "Built for Gtk2 2.10.9, running with 2.12.0" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154588
<ubotu> New bug: #154589 in bluez-utils (main) "Live CD 7.10 stalls at bluetooth init" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154589
<ubotu> New bug: #154591 in ubuntu "7.10 live cd does not boot, the error: udevd-event[2292]: modprobe abnormal exit" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154591
<ubotu> New bug: #154592 in ubuntu "[Xubuntu Gutsy] Error inserting battery on desktop pc" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154592
<ubotu> New bug: #154594 in nautilus (main) "Nautilus ignores --geometry argument" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154594
<ubotu> New bug: #154590 in update-manager (main) "Change group right during updrage to Gutsy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154590
<ubotu> New bug: #154593 in ubuntu "apt:// protocol, bug with multiple programs" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154593
<ubotu> New bug: #154595 in lvm2 (main) "package lvm2 2.02.26-1ubuntu4 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154595
<ubotu> New bug: #154596 in ubuntu "No window decorations using compiz fusion after creating new user" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154596
<ubotu> New bug: #154597 in ubuntu "Error while switching to another desktop after using windows server 2003 in virtualbox" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154597
<ubotu> New bug: #154598 in kaffeine-mozilla (universe) "kaffeine-mozilla does not work in firefox" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154598
<ubotu> New bug: #154599 in human-theme (main) "Human theme on xubuntu not working properly" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154599
<rbs-tito> Hi guys, I've foud a bug in Gutsy. Usplash doesn't appear on this graphics card
<ubotu> New bug: #154600 in restricted-manager (restricted) "restricted-manager crashes on startup" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154600
<bdmurray> rbs-tito: Did you report it?
<rbs-tito> bdmurray: I think it might be the same as bug 153470 but i'm not entirely sure
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 153470 in ubuntu "Graphics corruption in 7.10 RC LiveCD" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153470
<bdmurray> rbs-tito: do you have the same video card?
<rbs-tito> radeon xpress 200m on a laptop
<rbs-tito> everything works, i just get a black screen instead of usplash
<rbs-tito> and it takes forever to load
<bdmurray> but you don't have to boot into safe graphics mode?
<ubotu> New bug: #154601 in ubuntu "Human theme on xubuntu gutsy not working properly" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154601
<ubotu> New bug: #154602 in coreutils (main) "incorrect cp(1)  behaviour upon "mkdir foo; cp -r foo foo"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154602
<ubotu> New bug: #154603 in evolution (main) "Novell groupwise soap sends e-mails with iso 8859-9 locale when UTF-8 is set (Polish language)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154603
<rbs-tito> bdmurray: n
<rbs-tito> *no
<rbs-tito> I just get  a blank screen when usplash should be there
<bdmurray> that sounds familiar I'm looking
<ubotu> New bug: #154607 in update-manager (main) "adep-manager offers upgrade to gutsy after upgrade already done" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154607
<bdmurray> maybe bug 150930?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 150930 in ubiquity "Black screen, and bad usplash.conf" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/150930
<bdmurray> Is yours an installed system?
<ubotu> New bug: #154614 in gnome-panel (main) "united states sourcemirros.org gustsy download doesnt work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154614
<ubotu> New bug: #154604 in ubuntu "host -C segfaults" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154604
<ubotu> New bug: #154610 in compiz (main) "Compiz" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154610
<ubotu> New bug: #154611 in ubuntu "shutdown menu and the 3d desktop effect" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154611
<ubotu> New bug: #154613 in sun-java6 (multiverse) "Java can no longer get the full list of supported display modes in Gutsy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154613
<ubotu> New bug: #154612 in acpi (main) "Asus Laptop ACPI Extras version 0.30, unsupported model V1S" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154612
<rbs-tito> Installed system? Yeah
<rbs-tito> It didn't work on the live CD either though
<rbs-tito> Brb!
<ubotu> New bug: #154615 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "Hard freeze using v4lctl" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154615
<ubotu> New bug: #154616 in lintian (main) "A .deb is built using bz2 compression using debuild and the version of lintian with gutsy doesn't recognize that as valid" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154616
<ubotu> New bug: #154617 in soundconverter (universe) "[SoundConverter] required gstreamer element 'decodebin' not found." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154617
<ubotu> New bug: #154618 in ubuntu "displayconfig-gtk error on boot up" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154618
<ubotu> New bug: #154621 in ubuntu "Kubuntu shortcuts: switch to next keyboard layout" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154621
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-10-20
<ubotu> New bug: #154622 in gthumb (main) "autorotate on import not working anymore in gutsy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154622
<ubotu> New bug: #154623 in ubuntu "System Locks Up with RTL8187.sys driver" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154623
<ubotu> New bug: #154625 in update-manager (main) "error upgrading to gutsy from festy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154625
<ubotu> New bug: #154626 in banshee (universe) "Can't start on powerpc (SIGSEGV)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154626
<ubotu> New bug: #154630 in ubuntu "virtualbox-ose-modules-2.6.22-14-generic: fails to create /dev/vboxdrv" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154630
<ubotu> New bug: #154631 in linux-meta (main) "Hotkeys not functionnal with Toshiba Satellite Pro A100" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154631
<ubotu> New bug: #154632 in wine (universe) "wine totally broken in gutsy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154632
<ubotu> New bug: #154629 in update-manager (main) "package update-manager 1:0.81 failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: SystemError in cache.commit(): E:Sub-process /tmp/tmp3lEUYV/backports/usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154629
<ubotu> New bug: #154634 in meta-kde (main) "sound control using multimedia keys" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154634
<ubotu> New bug: #154638 in ubuntu "Appearence window freezes" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154638
<ubotu> New bug: #154639 in ubuntu "ndisgtk not available on Ubuntu 7.10 CD" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154639
<ubotu> New bug: #154640 in update-manager (main) "Update tool crashes to Kubuntu 7.10" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154640
 * KarlosII takes a sledgehammer and tries to squash the dmraid BUGSS
<Rabiddog> Anyone know what this info reported in dmesg is about:
<Rabiddog>   13.940000] attempt to access beyond end of device
<Rabiddog> [   13.940000] sda: rw=0, want=1172134529, limit=586072368
<ubotu> New bug: #154642 in update-manager (main) "update manager fails to upgrade from 7.10 prerelease to 7.10" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154642
<ubotu> New bug: #154643 in ubuntu "get error messages at boot if ECC parameter is turn on in BIOS" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154643
<ubotu> New bug: #154644 in ubuntu "failed to install ubuntu 7.10" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154644
<ubotu> New bug: #154645 in compiz (main) "turn cube assign edge events for turn cube left and right does not work in not-inverse mode" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154645
<ubotu> New bug: #154648 in ubuntu "Failed to start graphic tablet driver (wizardpen)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154648
<ubotu> New bug: #154646 in update-manager (main) "upgrade tool crashed C++ object has been deleted" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154646
<ubotu> New bug: #154649 in ubuntu "'E:Encountered a section with no Package: header, E:Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_feisty_universe_binary-i386_Packages, E:The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.'" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154649
<ubotu> New bug: #154650 in firefox (main) "Upgrade from 2.0.0.6 to 2.0.0.8 by myself and errors come" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154650
<ubotu> New bug: #154651 in ubuntu "rt73usb WLan driver drops connection after something between a few minutes and an hour." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154651
<ubotu> New bug: #154652 in ubuntu "Zoom and conver flow shourtcut key conflict" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154652
<ubotu> New bug: #154653 in yelp (main) "I think a software update messed up my sound settings.  I have sound blaster audigy.  This happeded once before and I had to re-install to get it working.  Sound is not muted" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154653
<ubotu> New bug: #154654 in displayconfig-gtk (main) "nvidia dual monitor uses xinerama" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154654
<ubotu> New bug: #154655 in ubuntu "Lag when moving programs betwean desktops" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154655
<ubotu> New bug: #154656 in scsh (universe) "unable to install scsh from apt." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154656
<ubotu> New bug: #154657 in ubuntu "kubuntu-desktop - dpkg --configure fails" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154657
<ubotu> New bug: #154658 in kdesudo (main) "kdesudo creates config files in ~ with uid 0" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154658
<ubotu> New bug: #154661 in update-manager (main) "upgrade crashed probably due to blacula upgrade failure." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154661
<ubotu> New bug: #154659 in ubuntu "Bootscren Problem!" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154659
<ubotu> New bug: #154662 in cupsys (main) "most recent update in gutsy broke printing to remote cups printer" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154662
<ubotu> New bug: #154663 in ubuntu "Window ticks on extra visual effects" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154663
<ubotu> New bug: #154660 in glade-3 (main) "loading-function results in hidden preview in working area" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154660
<ubotu> New bug: #154665 in update-manager (main) "there are no upgrades" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154665
<ubotu> New bug: #154668 in ubuntu "no shutdown option with nvidia driver" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154668
<ubotu> New bug: #154671 in compiz (main) "firefox resizes when changing tabs maximized" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154671
<ubotu> New bug: #154672 in kdebluetooth (main) "Unable to register Bluetooth mouse from KDE" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154672
<ubotu> New bug: #154673 in apport (main) "privacy invasion" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154673
<ubotu> New bug: #154674 in smartmontools (main) "package smartmontools 5.37-5ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154674
<ubotu> New bug: #154676 in ubuntu "can not install applications" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154676
<ubotu> New bug: #154675 in compiz-fusion-plugins-main (main) "Compiz Wall Edge Flip DnD monopolizes screen edges" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154675
<ubotu> New bug: #154677 in rhythmbox (main) "music player made all my ipod songs disappear" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154677
<ubotu> New bug: #154678 in ubuntu "7zip installed through Add/Remove doesn't show up in Applications menu" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154678
<ubotu> New bug: #154679 in gnome-volume-manager (main) "Can't mount a LUKS volume after unmounting" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154679
<ubotu> New bug: #154681 in kdebase (main) "[ Gutsy/kdm]exit or restart from kdm with problems" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154681
<ubotu> New bug: #154684 in ubuntu "Gnome freezes after clicking delete on many files in Nautilus " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154684
<ubotu> New bug: #154682 in ubuntu "[Gutsy Final Release] System> Preferences> Sessions is broken!" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154682
<ubotu> New bug: #154683 in gnome-games (main) "gnobots2 corrupted image themes" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154683
<ubotu> New bug: #154685 in ubuntu "[Gutsy Final Release] System> Preferences> Sessions is broken!" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154685
<ubotu> New bug: #154686 in kdebase (main) "kcmwineconfig v.2 not working in Control Center -> Sys Admin -> Win Apps" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154686
<ubotu> New bug: #154687 in gnome-panel (main) "desktop switcher" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154687
<ubotu> New bug: #154688 in gnome-panel (main) "desktop switcher" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154688
<ubotu> New bug: #154689 in ubuntu "wireless connection reported as wired and disconnected" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154689
<ubotu> New bug: #154690 in evince (main) "evince: "cairo context error: out of memory", some text not shown" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154690
<ubotu> New bug: #154691 in ubuntu "cannot type into windows like vnc or usp when compiz is enabled in gutsy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154691
<ubotu> New bug: #154692 in ubuntu "Searching within Nautilus doesn't work at all" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154692
<ubotu> New bug: #154693 in ubuntu "Compiz Config Settings Manager Does not load" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154693
<ubotu> New bug: #154694 in ubuntu "firefox crashes regularly in amd64" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154694
<ubotu> New bug: #154695 in xine-lib (main) "Unable to play xvid, divx, etc. after codecs dir change or xine crash" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154695
<ubotu> New bug: #154696 in openvpn (universe) "openvpn does not work due to max-locked-memory limit" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154696
<ubotu> New bug: #154697 in update-manager (main) "package update-manager 1:0.81 failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: SystemError in cache.commit(): E:Sub-process /tmp/tmpjP6Bsx/backports/usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1), E:Sub-process /tmp/tmpjP6Bsx/backports/usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1), E:Sub-process /tmp/tmpjP6Bsx/backports/usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1), E:Sub-process /tmp/tmpjP6Bsx/backports/usr/bin/dpkg returned an error c
<ubotu> New bug: #154698 in update-manager (main) "could not download the upgrades" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154698
<ubotu> New bug: #154699 in emacs22 (main) "package emacs22-gtk 22.1-0ubuntu5 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154699
<ubotu> New bug: #154700 in cedet (universe) "package speedbar 1:1.0pre4-2 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154700
<ubotu> New bug: #154701 in cedet (universe) "package cedet-common 1:1.0pre4-2 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154701
<ubotu> New bug: #154702 in ubuntu "No keyboard on CD boot" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154702
<ubotu> New bug: #154703 in cedet (universe) "package ede 1:1.0pre3-6 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154703
<ubotu> New bug: #154705 in bbdb (main) "package bbdb 2.35.cvs20060204-1.1ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154705
<ubotu> New bug: #154704 in cedet (universe) "package semantic 1:1.0pre3-6 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154704
<ubotu> New bug: #154707 in update-manager (main) "Authentication failed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154707
 * Rabiddog sighs its spammer friday in some channels
<ubotu> New bug: #154708 in displayconfig-gtk (main) "[gutsy] samsung syncmaster 203b, where is it?" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154708
<ubotu> New bug: #154710 in adept (main) "Error during upgrade to Kubuntu 7.10 : Failed to fetch" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154710
<ubotu> New bug: #154711 in sound-juicer (main) "updating my ubuntu to latest version, from desktop" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154711
<ubotu> New bug: #154712 in update-manager (main) "performing upgrade" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154712
<ubotu> New bug: #154713 in ubuntu "During nvidia driver install command line goes completely random" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154713
<ubotu> New bug: #154715 in usplash (main) "usplash kubuntu loader doesnt work. Not even for the unloading" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154715
<ubotu> New bug: #154716 in update-manager (main) "I have 7.10 final and it still wants to update me to 7.10 final" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154716
<ubotu> New bug: #154717 in ubuntu "terminals show crazy fonts" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154717
<ubotu> New bug: #154718 in update-manager (main) "package update-manager 1:0.81 failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: SystemError in cache.commit(): E:Sub-process /tmp/tmp9yZgSJ/backports/usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154718
<ubotu> New bug: #154719 in ubuntu "cursor centers on desktop when zooming" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154719
<ubotu> New bug: #154720 in ubuntu "compiz" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154720
<ubotu> New bug: #154721 in ubuntu "Dimms when zooming" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154721
<ubotu> New bug: #154722 in ubuntu "compiz fusion ccsm backend doesnt save properly to kde" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154722
<ubotu> New bug: #154724 in ubuntu "/var/tmp/kdecache" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154724
<ubotu> New bug: #154725 in ubuntu "Encrypted wireless networks crash gateway ml3109 with Realtek RTL 8185L in Gutsy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154725
<ubotu> New bug: #154726 in ubuntu "Corupt desktop preview" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154726
 * Hobbsee wishes that guy knew how to file decent bugs.
<ubotu> New bug: #154727 in liferea (main) "liferea doesn't update the tray icon" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154727
<persia> Debian bug #406307
<ubotu> Debian bug 406307 in xboing "/usr/games/xboing is not sgid games; cannot write scorefile" [Normal,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/406307
<persia> Debian bug #443453
<ubotu> Debian bug 443453 in xboing "Purging xboing does not remove highscore file" [Minor,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/443453
<ubotu> New bug: #154728 in update-manager (main) "Upgrade from Feisty to Gutsy Fails with Error Message" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154728
<ubotu> New bug: #154729 in ubuntu "login error - unable to reloggin if wrong password provided" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154729
<ubotu> New bug: #154730 in secvpn (universe) "Please remove secvpn source and binary from Hardy" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154730
<ubotu> New bug: #154731 in gnome-panel (main) "can't change workspace when compiz fusion is launched" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154731
<ubotu> New bug: #154732 in ubiquity (main) "Installer crashed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154732
<ubotu> New bug: #154734 in compiz (main) "no window snapping while resizing window" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154734
<ubotu> New bug: #154733 in rhythmbox (main) "Rhythmbox has a delayed visualization appearance, occasionally crashes due to the visualization effects" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154733
<ubotu> New bug: #154735 in sun-java6 (multiverse) "sun-java6-jre/jdk doesn't support TrayIcon functionality." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154735
<ubotu> New bug: #154737 in ubuntu "Exported NFS directories isn't mounted by Mac after upgrading to Gutsy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154737
<ubotu> New bug: #154738 in ubuntu "video thumbnailer" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154738
<ubotu> New bug: #154739 in supertux (universe) "Music in supertux has gaps" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154739
<ubotu> New bug: #154740 in update-manager (main) "Update manager says there is system new version, and then says system is up-to-date" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154740
<ubotu> New bug: #154742 in samba (main) "Samba shares cannot contain quotes" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154742
<ubotu> New bug: #154743 in ubuntu "a web page open tabs without my authorization" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154743
<ubotu> New bug: #154744 in ubuntu "When screen is locked, the default language for password entry should be the user's default language" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154744
<ubotu> New bug: #154746 in totem (main) "Not possible to change language of a DVD" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154746
<ubotu> New bug: #154747 in evolution (main) "spamassassin spelled wrong" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154747
<ubotu> New bug: #154750 in gnome-panel (main) "gnome panel icons won't change" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154750
<ubotu> New bug: #154751 in update-manager (main) "update manager failed while trying to move from gutsy to gutsy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154751
<ubotu> New bug: #154752 in evolution (main) "defining views" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154752
<ubotu> New bug: #154755 in update-manager (main) "Unable to update to Kubuntu 7.10" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154755
<ubotu> New bug: #154753 in ubuntu "Gutsy alternate installer (i386) fails at "Select and install software"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154753
<ubotu> New bug: #154754 in ubuntu "Upgrade to Gutsy fails - system unusable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154754
<ubotu> New bug: #154756 in gnome-system-monitor (main) "cany install updates or programs" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154756
<cbx33> hey all, anyone aware of a bug where gutsy will boot up half way and the crash.....the usplash is still visible but I can switch to a tty
<cbx33> on rebooting....it emits a pc speaker scream
<cbx33> gets to terminating processes and.....just....hangs
<cbx33> apart from that it seems to be ok
<cbx33> it was an upgrade
<ubotu> New bug: #154758 in mozilla-firefox (main) ""search for updates" is unavailable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154758
<ubotu> New bug: #154757 in update-manager (main) "Upgrade to Gutsy failed ( possibly due to apt-listbugs )" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154757
<ubotu> New bug: #154759 in ubuntu "Monitor receives no signal during kubuntu loading screen in gutsy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154759
<ubotu> New bug: #154760 in openoffice.org (main) "Openoffice Crashes if I select sort in the menu" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154760
<ubotu> New bug: #154761 in gnome-games (main) "sudoku does not auto-save game progress" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154761
<ubotu> New bug: #154762 in knetworkmanager (main) "[GUTSY] NetworkManager eating 100% CPU time" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154762
<ubotu> New bug: #154765 in update-manager (main) "Distribution Upgrade fails when modifying sources." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154765
<ubotu> New bug: #154763 in evince (main) "fonts are blurred when printing" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154763
<ubotu> New bug: #154766 in update-manager (main) "sudo sh /cdrom/cdromupgrade fails" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154766
<ubotu> New bug: #154767 in kpowersave (universe) "[GUTSY] kpowersave not running anymore" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154767
<ubotu> New bug: #154768 in firefox (main) "Firefox crashed while trying to stream video" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154768
<ubotu> New bug: #154769 in wzdftpd (universe) "wzdftpd" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154769
<ubotu> New bug: #154770 in ubiquity (main) "Exitcode 135" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154770
<ubotu> New bug: #154771 in update-manager (main) "Kubuntu 7.10 Upgrading to Kubuntu 7.10 and after gives error and says Distribution is Up To Date" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154771
<ubotu> New bug: #154773 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "7.10 Gutsy will not install on an older vaio laptop!" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154773
<ubotu> New bug: #154774 in update-manager (main) "KDE upgrade tool does not identify an upgraded Ubuntu Gutsy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154774
<ubotu> New bug: #154775 in ubuntu "7.10 Gutsy is unable to mount 5th gen ipod video." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154775
<ubotu> New bug: #154777 in ubuntu "Feisty to Gutsy upgrade broke Ubuntu -"invalid PBLK length" error" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154777
<ubotu> New bug: #154776 in update-manager (main) "Error during updating" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154776
<ubotu> New bug: #154780 in ubuntu "Error Updating from 7.04es to 7.10es" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154780
<ubotu> New bug: #154778 in imagezoom (universe) "Broken for thunderbird in gutsy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154778
<ubotu> New bug: #154779 in update-manager (main) "update-manager: impossible to evaluate the update necessary" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154779
<ubotu> New bug: #154781 in usplash (main) "Out of Range message and usplash not displayed in Gutsy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154781
<ubotu> New bug: #154782 in ubuntu "access_file access error: read failed (Input/output error)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154782
<ubotu> New bug: #154784 in update-manager (main) "upgrade tool crashed (Kubuntu 7.04 to 7.10)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154784
<ubotu> New bug: #154785 in compiz (main) "super+tab then super+e causes black windows" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154785
<ubotu> New bug: #154786 in restricted-manager (restricted) "Restricted Driver Management won't open!" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154786
<ubotu> New bug: #154787 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "ZyDAS USB zd1211rw wireless key usually not recognised by kernel" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154787
<ubotu> New bug: #154788 in ubuntu "update 7.04 7.10 failure" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154788
<ubotu> New bug: #154789 in k3b (main) "K3B Input/output errors with Gutsy, but Feisty OK" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154789
<ubotu> New bug: #154790 in update-manager (main) "system upgrade fails from feisty to gibbon during java installation" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154790
<ubotu> New bug: #154791 in nexuiz (universe) "Low FPS in Nexuiz." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154791
<ubotu> New bug: #154792 in dolphin (main) "dolphin doesn't handle imaging devices." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154792
<ubotu> New bug: #154794 in ubuntu "no windows control" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154794
<ubotu> New bug: #154795 in thunderbird (main) "memory leaks in thunderbird" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154795
<ubotu> New bug: #154796 in ubuntu "can't get the microphone working on Skype" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154796
<ubotu> New bug: #154797 in update-manager (main) "Update to Gutsy = complete, but requests to upgrade still come through "adept"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154797
<ubotu> New bug: #154798 in ubuntu "konqueror slow in gutsy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154798
<ubotu> New bug: #154799 in update-manager (main) "secvpn crashed while upgrading" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154799
<ubotu> New bug: #154800 in totem (main) "Totem suggests a search for suitable codec" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154800
<ubotu> New bug: #154801 in ubuntu "package linux-image-generic 2.6.22.14.21 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154801
<ubotu> New bug: #154802 in ubuntu "All repositories deliberately commented out during install" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154802
<rbs-tito> Has anyone else noticed that xchat-gnome has no icon in Gutsy?
<DarkMageZ> rbs-tito, feel free to search the bug reports and if not filed then file
<rbs-tito> DarkMageZ: I can't seem to find one. Best had file it
<rbs-tito> And I finally got round to signing the CoC
<DarkMageZ> bug #135197
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 135197 in xchat-gnome "Icon missing" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/135197
<DarkMageZ> rbs-tito, feel free to subscribe to ^
<rbs-tito> Thanks
<ubotu> New bug: #154803 in update-manager (main) "Kubuntu 7.10 distribution update applet crashes owhen updating" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154803
<ubotu> New bug: #154804 in evolution (main) "Syncevolution process waits forever" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154804
<ubotu> New bug: #154805 in ubuntu "Randomly loose ability to type" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154805
<ubotu> New bug: #154806 in update-manager (main) "7.04 --> 7.10 upgrade tool crashed; out-of-memory" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154806
<ubotu> New bug: #154807 in hdapsd (universe) "hdapsd configuration only supports one disk; my machine has two..." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154807
<ubotu> New bug: #154808 in ubuntu "Fresh 7.10 install on external HD messes MBR of primary HD" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154808
<ubotu> New bug: #154812 in sun-java6 (multiverse) "sun-java6-bin is not available for the Sparc edition" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154812
<ubotu> New bug: #154809 in ubuntu "nvidia driver does not seem to work after gutsy update" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154809
<ubotu> New bug: #154810 in acpi-support (main) "acpi doesn´t recognize ac-adapter/battery" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154810
<ubotu> New bug: #154811 in drupal5 (universe) "[SA-2007-{24,25,26,29,30}] Fix for several security issues in drupal 5.2" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154811
<ubotu> New bug: #154813 in gnome-system-tools (main) "Unnecessary reboot after nvidia driver installation" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154813
<ubotu> New bug: #154814 in gnome-control-center (main) "Cannot configure shortcuts for all workspaces" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154814
<ubotu> New bug: #154815 in update-manager (main) "Gutsy reports a "version upgrade"..so gutsy to gutsy...then crash at the "version upgrade"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154815
<ubotu> New bug: #154816 in pidgin (main) "Unable to change status using the keyboard" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154816
<ubotu> New bug: #154817 in firefox (main) "Firefox uses problematic fonts" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154817
<ubotu> New bug: #154818 in update-manager (main) "X broken by upgrade to Gutsy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154818
<ubotu> New bug: #154820 in fglrx-driver "[Gutsy]Random Black Screen while loading GDM" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154820
<ubotu> New bug: #154821 in openoffice.org (main) "Openoffice doesn't work properly with xgl." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154821
<ubotu> New bug: #154824 in ubuntu "boot / grub problems with Ubuntu on sda with hda connected" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154824
<ubotu> New bug: #154825 in ubuntu "Right-click menu does not disappear" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154825
<ubotu> New bug: #154823 in k3b "k3b halts system when finishing recording" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154823
<ubotu> New bug: #154826 in xserver-xgl (universe) "xgl performs poorly in gutsy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154826
<ubotu> New bug: #154829 in yelp (main) "Yelp uses wrong encoding for localized manpages" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154829
<ubotu> New bug: #154830 in ubuntu "unable to load upgrade " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154830
<rbs-tito> I think I@ve found another bug on Gutsy
<rbs-tito> I can't make a shortcut to a folder on the desktop
<rbs-tito> I used to be able to drag my home folder out of places and onto the desktop, now it assumes I want to copy the entire folder and it fails
<gorski> pidgin msn problem in Gutsy - waiting for network connection.
<ubotu> New bug: #154842 in nautilus (main) "unable to mount ipod and pen drive" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154842
<ubotu> New bug: #154844 in ubuntu "Time schema error " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154844
<ubotu> New bug: #154845 in vlc (universe) "[Gutsy] vlc shows instead of compiz shadows blue borders over xv output" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154845
<ubotu> New bug: #154846 in netbeans5.5 (multiverse) "feisty > gusty upgrade netbeans profiler missing" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154846
<ubotu> New bug: #154836 in update-manager (main) "package update-manager 1:0.81 failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: SystemError in cache.commit(): E:Sub-process /tmp/tmplsDSWj/backports/usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1), E:Sub-process /tmp/tmplsDSWj/backports/usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1) (dup-of: 154253)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154836
<ubotu> New bug: #154841 in gnome-system-monitor (main) "gnome system monitor show two processor but i ve just one" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154841
<ubotu> New bug: #154847 in ubuntu "cannot load livecd gusty with an ati radeon xpress 200" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154847
<ubotu> New bug: #154827 in cupsys (main) "package cupsys 1.2.8-0ubuntu8 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154827
<ubotu> New bug: #154832 in gobuntu-meta (main) "Depends on 'firefox' and non-redistributable artwork" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154832
<ubotu> New bug: #154833 in gutenprint (main) "Epson DX4850 usb printer does not work after upgrading from 7.04 to 7.10" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154833
<ubotu> New bug: #154834 in dmraid (universe) "UUID's not correctly allocated for DMRAID devices in Gutsy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154834
<ubotu> New bug: #154838 in ubuntu "Delay of desktop at boot" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154838
<ubotu> New bug: #154848 in openoffice.org2 (main) "Envelope printing isn't WYSWYG" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154848
<ubotu> New bug: #154849 in ubuntu "wireless network disconnects and do not reconnect until rebooting (7.10)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154849
<ubotu> New bug: #154850 in perl (main) "autopkgtest gutsy perl: erroneous package!" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154850
<ubotu> New bug: #154852 in ubuntu "Gutsy Resolution Problems!" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154852
<ubotu> New bug: #154853 in wengophone (universe) "Please sync from debian" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154853
<ubotu> New bug: #154854 in kde-guidance (main) "guidance-power-manager in KDE loses the settings regarding the lid button if ubuntu is installed and set up" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154854
<ubotu> New bug: #154855 in beagle (main) "Beagle failed to install during 7.04 -> 7.10 upgrade" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154855
<ubotu> New bug: #154856 in network-manager-pptp (universe) "network-manager-pptp doesn't display connection" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154856
<ubotu> New bug: #154840 in ubuntu "problem with alternate CD" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154840
<ubotu> New bug: #154858 in fluxbox (universe) "fluxbox 1.0.0-1 is compiled without --enable-shape" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154858
<ubotu> New bug: #154857 in update-manager (main) "Upgrade to 0710 crashed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154857
<ubotu> New bug: #154859 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "xrandr (or X) can't drive 2nd screen at 1920x1200 anymore" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154859
<ubotu> New bug: #154839 in gnome-system-monitor (main) "in system monitor's preferences the refresh rate value is not saved when changed by key" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154839
<ubotu> New bug: #154860 in ubuntu "Engine Screensaver have bug" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154860
<ubotu> New bug: #154861 in gnome-bluetooth (main) "Bluetooth Keyboard no longer works after Gutsy upgrade" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154861
<ubotu> New bug: #154862 in ubuntu "Bad error message when connecting to Windows network share fails" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154862
<ubotu> New bug: #154863 in ubiquity (main) ""installer crashed" installing Grub" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154863
<ubotu> New bug: #154864 in gparted (main) "gparted truncates device names for /dev/mapper devices" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154864
<ubotu> New bug: #154831 in ubuntu "vga=791 causes consoles to disappear" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154831
<ubotu> New bug: #154865 in gnome-control-center (main) "gnome-control-center crashes on startup" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154865
<ubotu> New bug: #154867 in ubuntu "The "Report bug" button/link is sometimes hard to reach inside launchpad" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154867
<ubotu> New bug: #154835 in ubuntu "KUbuntu keeps asking to upgrade to gutsy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154835
<ubotu> New bug: #154868 in ubuntu "blank screen instead of desktop when cold booting to Gutsy release version of live CD" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154868
<ubotu> New bug: #154869 in update-manager (main) "crash with upgrade " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154869
<ubotu> New bug: #154870 in ubuntu "ubuntu asks for login for non-password protected windows share" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154870
<ubotu> New bug: #154871 in gnome-control-center (main) "gnome-appearance-properties does not work properly on gutsy amd64" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154871
<ubotu> New bug: #154878 in casper (main) "LiveCD integrity check doesn't say which file failed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154878
<ubotu> New bug: #154879 in update-manager (main) "package update-manager 1:0.81 failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: SystemError in cache.commit(): E:Sub-process /tmp/tmp31wBT4/backports/usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1), E:Sub-process /tmp/tmp31wBT4/backports/usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1), E:Sub-process /tmp/tmp31wBT4/backports/usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154879
<ubotu> New bug: #154873 in update-manager (main) "upgrader crashed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154873
<ubotu> New bug: #154874 in ubuntu "LevelOne wnc-0301 don`t work correctly" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154874
<ubotu> New bug: #154875 in miro (universe) "miro crashes on startup" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154875
<ubotu> New bug: #154877 in amarok (main) "bug in amarok in Ubuntu Gutsy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154877
<ubotu> New bug: #154880 in idjc (universe) "IDJC MP3 Playback problem" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154880
<ubotu> New bug: #154881 in totem (main) "Sound distortion when volume slider is set louder" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154881
<ubotu> New bug: #154883 in ia32-libs (universe) "Unusable libsdl_mixer as a part of ia32-libs or ia32-libs-sdl" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154883
<ubotu> New bug: #154884 in ubuntu "wine games crash" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154884
<ubotu> New bug: #154885 in ubuntu "Update-manager failed to install or upgrade" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154885
<ubotu> New bug: #154886 in ubuntu "Update-manager failed to install or upgrade" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154886
<DonaldShimoda> good morning
<DonaldShimoda> theres a problem with tzdata
<DonaldShimoda> the new update dont install at all
<Hobbsee> worked here, what was your error?
<DonaldShimoda> dpkg: error al procesar tzdata (--configure):
<DonaldShimoda>  el subproceso post-installation script devolvió el código de salida de error 10
<DonaldShimoda> and the same package stop the upgrade from feisty...
<ubotu> New bug: #154887 in update-manager (main) "subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154887
<DonaldShimoda> then the new one, that one showed in update-manager today , dont get installed...
<Hobbsee> oh right, so the feisty--> gutsy version didnt work
<DonaldShimoda> Hobbsee: no, and that was one of the offending packages...
<DonaldShimoda> Hobbsee: i do a clean install, all works fine\
<DonaldShimoda> Hobbsee: and today update manager tell me theres a update for tzdata
<DonaldShimoda> Hobbsee: and NOW i have again my packages db broken.. cannot do nothing. Theres a way to freeze that packages allowing to installa nother packages?
<Hobbsee> yes, but if the dist-upgrade version didnt work, the next one.
<Hobbsee> ask in #ubuntu
 * Hobbsee is far too tired to explain it, and is heading off.
<DonaldShimoda> Hobbsee: ok, i undesrtand is not the place to ask how to freeze a package.
<DonaldShimoda> Hobbsee: but wich to do related to tzdata? i must inform the bug? the console dont show any valuable data...
<ubotu> New bug: #154888 in ubuntu "gnome titlebar slow maximize" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154888
<ubotu> New bug: #154889 in beagle (main) "Typo in "Indexing Preferences" dialog" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154889
<DonaldShimoda> Hobbsee: and why the dist-upgrade dont work?
<Hobbsee> DonaldShimoda: not enough info to work that out.
<Hobbsee> obviuosly, one of your packages broke.  i'd say tzdata, based on that.
<Hobbsee> you'd have to check for a bug already reported to see if others have experienced it, but that would normally be picked up in upgrade testing, so...
<ubotu> New bug: #154890 in update-manager (main) "Kubuntu 7.10 tries to install newer version of kubuntu" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154890
<ubotu> New bug: #154891 in tracker (main) "tracker does not return files that start with a number" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154891
<DonaldShimoda> Hobbsee: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/tzdata/+bug/116193, im not the only one
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 116193 in tzdata "error upgrading tzdata_2007e to tzdata_2007f" [Critical,Fix committed]
<DonaldShimoda> Hobbsee: thanks, see you later
<ubotu> New bug: #154892 in kdemultimedia (main) "kmid doesn't send note on/note off on Kubuntu Gutsy 64bits" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154892
<ubotu> New bug: #154893 in ubuntu "inconsistent UI behavior for bluetooth panel icon" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154893
<ubotu> New bug: #153179 in ubuntu "PCI: Cannot allocate resource region" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153179
<ubotu> New bug: #154899 in ubuntu "Bibus fails to pipe to OpenOffice" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154899
<ubotu> New bug: #154900 in kdepim (main) "Kmail Create Task Icon of Poor Quality" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154900
<ubotu> New bug: #154901 in language-pack-gnome-en-base (main) "package language-pack-gnome-en-base 1:7.10+20071012 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154901
<ubotu> New bug: #154902 in gnome-utils (main) "gnome-screenshot crashed with SIGSEGV in free()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154902
<ubotu> New bug: #154907 in update-manager (main) "Dist update reports upgrade to 7.10 available after clean install of 7.10" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154907
<ubotu> New bug: #154894 in tzdata (main) "package tzdata 2007f-3ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154894
<ubotu> New bug: #154895 in ubiquity (main) "Partitioner problem causes grub install failure" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154895
<ubotu> New bug: #154896 in language-pack-en (main) "package language-pack-en 1:7.10+20071012 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154896
<ubotu> New bug: #154904 in langpack-locales (main) "package locales 2.6.1-1 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154904
<ubotu> New bug: #154905 in language-pack-en-base (main) "package language-pack-en-base 1:7.10+20071012 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154905
<ubotu> New bug: #154906 in gimp (main) "xsane preview window in gimp doesn't always display correctly" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154906
<ubotu> New bug: #154898 in language-pack-gnome-en (main) "package language-pack-gnome-en 1:7.10+20071012 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154898
<ubotu> New bug: #154908 in ubuntu "Firefox keybinding BACKSPACE does go BACK to previous webpage" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154908
<ubotu> New bug: #154909 in firefox (main) "Can't use APT protocole ??" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154909
<ubotu> New bug: #154910 in acpi-support (main) "acpi-support in conflict with guidance-power-manager" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154910
<ubotu> New bug: #154913 in update-manager (main) "error durante la Actualizacion." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154913
<ubotu> New bug: #154917 in mplayer (multiverse) "Gutsy, Totem: DVD Menu - does not work at all" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154917
<ubotu> New bug: #154918 in ubuntu "update to 7.10 locks up at bluetooth" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154918
<ubotu> New bug: #154920 in eog (main) "eog won't display some .jpg files" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154920
<ubotu> New bug: #154921 in ubuntu "Sound broken on Gutsy LiveCD for Intel HDA with chipset "Realtek ALC268"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154921
<ubotu> New bug: #154923 in ubuntu "Clock Preferences not include 12 hours for SA in Arabic" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154923
<ubotu> New bug: #154924 in mplayer (multiverse) "Gutsy: Network Manager often forgots all network connection settings" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154924
<ubotu> New bug: #154928 in openoffice.org (main) "openoffice: saveAs openDoc xml does not include file content" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154928
<ubotu> New bug: #154929 in ubuntu "Monitor Turns Off Instead Of Bootup Splash" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154929
<ubotu> New bug: #154931 in gedit (main) "gedit does not open xml file" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154931
<ubotu> New bug: #154932 in kommando (universe) "kommando doesn't work on second screen, if there are two X screens" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154932
<ubotu> New bug: #154934 in openoffice.org (main) "Open Office interface flickers" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154934
<ubotu> New bug: #154935 in compiz (main) "compiz doesn't work with xinerama" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154935
<ubotu> New bug: #154936 in update-manager (main) "Update manager: Upgrade to 7.10 fails" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154936
<ubotu> New bug: #154937 in nvidia-settings (restricted) "nvidia-settings defaults to "no" on 3 button mouse emulation" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154937
<ubotu> New bug: #154938 in gdesklets (universe) "gdesklets does not start amd64: still has the same problem" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154938
<ubotu> New bug: #154939 in ubuntu "Corrupt mouse on ATI Xinerama" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154939
<ubotu> New bug: #154940 in openoffice.org (main) "Fonts in Open Office not as smooth as in other applications" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154940
<ubotu> New bug: #154941 in xserver-xgl (universe) "Installation of xserver-xgl prevents KDE from loading" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154941
<ubotu> New bug: #154942 in ubuntu "upgrade feisty to gutsy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154942
<lgc__> why every time I want to watch a Yahoo! video, for example, I get the message that I need to upgrade to at least Flash 8, if I have Flash 9 on my  feisty?
<ubotu> New bug: #154943 in ubuntu "sound volume keyboard shortcut keys don't change sound volume" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154943
<ubotu> New bug: #154944 in meta-kde (main) "open a link freeze kde application" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154944
<ubotu> New bug: #154946 in ubuntu "thinkpad t60 intel 945GM video crash" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154946
<ubotu> New bug: #154947 in ubuntu "utf8 manpage has .BR visible" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154947
<ubotu> New bug: #154952 in grub (main) "adding locale option to menu.lst does not work correctly" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154952
<ubotu> New bug: #154953 in openoffice.org (main) "openoffice: default open of fodt files" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154953
<ubotu> New bug: #154948 in update-manager (main) "upgrade tool crashed.unable to find feisty security release entry" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154948
<ubotu> New bug: #154950 in update-manager (main) "problem with updates" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154950
<ubotu> New bug: #154951 in update-manager (main) "Unable to upgrade nvidia-glx package causing other apps to fail as well" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154951
<ubotu> New bug: #154954 in nautilus (main) "[wishlist] simlink target should be editable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154954
<ubotu> New bug: #154955 in ubuntu "OpenOffice Formatting" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154955
<ubotu> New bug: #154957 in ubuntu "Ubuntu 7.10 can't display splashboot into Thinkpad T42" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154957
<ubotu> New bug: #154958 in totem (main) "can't get out of fullscreen " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154958
<ubotu> New bug: #154956 in update-manager (main) "I received an odd upgrade option after installing 7.10" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154956
<ubotu> New bug: #154959 in ubuntu "ipw3945 wireless not working on kernel 2.6.22.14-generic after upgrading from feisty" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154959
<ubotu> New bug: #154960 in qemu (universe) "Qemu VM fails during startup - Gutsy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154960
<ubotu> New bug: #154961 in update-manager (main) "Fallo al actualizar de Ubuntu 7.04 a Ubuntu 7.10" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154961
<ubotu> New bug: #154962 in banshee (universe) "banshee incorrectly syncs ipod" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154962
<ubotu> New bug: #154963 in pidgin (main) "MSN: Status always offline on others screen" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154963
<ubotu> New bug: #154965 in ubuntu-keyring (main) "ubuntu-keyring can't be configured in ubutnu 7.10" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154965
<ubotu> New bug: #154967 in lvm2 (main) "lvm cannot resize to use all drive space" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154967
<ubotu> New bug: #154968 in update-manager (main) "Dist upgrade fails after founding unsupported packages" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154968
<leexgx> better
<leexgx> how do i move an bug report i have done
<ubotu> New bug: #154969 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "kernel panic at boot with 2.6.22-14-generic" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154969
<leexgx> on lauchpad
<leexgx> launchpad
<nikolas> leexgx: what do you mean by "move" ?
<leexgx> i made an report on an lice cd problem
<leexgx> live
<Kmos> leexgx: change the package
<leexgx> but it is not lised under gusty
<Kmos> leexgx: which bug ?
<leexgx> if there is no internet it remove all sources from the lists
<leexgx> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt/+bug/154095
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 154095 in apt "No internet removes All all download repositories sources" [Undecided,New]
<leexgx> i do not complety understand how to use launchpad
<leexgx> just want to list it under gusty as it affect that only
<ubotu> New bug: #154973 in ubuntu "Ubuntu Device Database app " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154973
<ubotu> New bug: #154974 in update-manager (main) "kubuntu update-manager - error fetching release file" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154974
<ubotu> New bug: #154975 in sun-java6 (multiverse) "JRE and Firefox plugin works strangely slow" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154975
<ubotu> New bug: #154976 in foo2zjs (main) "cant print after installing HP Laserjet 1020" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154976
<leexgx> ?
<ubotu> New bug: #154977 in evolution (main) "no crash - unusual pop/smtp ports/params configs from gui" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154977
<ubotu> New bug: #154978 in thunderbird (main) "Thunderbird crashed when new message popup arise" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154978
<leexgx> but how do i change the package
<leexgx> so it lists under ubuntu/gusty not just ubuntu
<ubotu> New bug: #154979 in libvncserver (main) "X11vnc Can not write log, openpty() failed (/dev/pts not mounted?)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154979
<ubotu> New bug: #154980 in dolphin (main) "dolphin: error in "opening as root"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154980
<ubotu> New bug: #154982 in apt (main) "extended_states is modified even if --dry-run is used" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154982
<ubotu> New bug: #154983 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 (restricted) "X does not load because fglrx is not there" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154983
<ubotu> New bug: #154981 in update-manager (main) "Impossible to upgrade Feisty => Gutsy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154981
<ubotu> New bug: #154984 in ubuntu "Save As Not Working After Upgrade" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154984
<leexgx> i am trying to change it but cant
<leexgx> move it or add it to gusty
<ubotu> New bug: #154986 in gnome-art (universe) "gnome-art in gutsy will not allow dowload and or install options." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154986
<ubotu> New bug: #154987 in firefox (main) "In Gutsy, the Desktop directory is translated in different languages ; but Firefox uses only "~/Desktop" as default." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154987
<ubotu> New bug: #154988 in gnome-terminal (main) "Downloaded kububtu-desktop.  During installation I was unable to continue after Extracting templates from package.  It allowed me to select GNU or KDE but hung up at selecting the email.  I do not use email on the machine I use Ubuntu on." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154988
<ubotu> New bug: #154989 in emacs22 (main) "Spell improperly configured" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154989
<ubotu> New bug: #154990 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "Gutsy 2.6.22-14-generic interrupt and DMA problems" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154990
<ubotu> New bug: #154992 in ubuntu "'Software index is broken' after upgrade from Feisty to Gutsy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154992
<ubotu> New bug: #154995 in ubuntu "fan always on after upgrading to gutsy, powernowd not starting" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154995
<ubotu> New bug: #154996 in ubuntu "unable to update kubuntu 7.10" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154996
<ubotu> New bug: #154994 in ubuntu "Shift key does not work on GNOME of Ubuntu 7.10" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154994
<Bartisimo007> hello
<Bartisimo007> How may I help with "bugs"?
<ubotu> New bug: #154998 in ubuntu "cant zoom if context open" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154998
<ubotu> New bug: #154999 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "ide_in_drive_list null pointer dereference " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154999
<Bartisimo007> Where should I learn about helping with bugs?
<ubotu> New bug: #154997 in yelp (main) "restricted-manager" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154997
<jwendell> Bartisimo007, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs
<Bartisimo007> Thank your jwendell
<Bartisimo007> you*
<ubotu> New bug: #155002 in ubuntu "Mouse locked when zooming" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155002
<ubotu> New bug: #155003 in ubuntu "Complete System Freeze Possilbe networking?" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155003
<ubotu> New bug: #155005 in ubuntu "need sudo ln -s /var/lib/gems/1.8/bin/mongrel_cluster_ctl /usr/bin/" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155005
<ubotu> New bug: #155006 in update-manager (main) "update manager despite of 7.10" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155006
<ubotu> New bug: #155004 in update-inetd (main) "Gutsy Gibbon: update-inetd, xinetd, hotway mismatch" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155004
<ubotu> New bug: #155007 in kubuntu-meta (main) "Cannot upgrade from Gutsy beta to final" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155007
<ubotu> New bug: #155008 in swi-prolog (universe) "`plld' refers to inexistent `pl'" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155008
<ubotu> New bug: #155011 in ion3-scripts (universe) "ion3 didn't upgrade or install" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155011
<ubotu> New bug: #155012 in griffith (universe) "add.py reports TypeError" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155012
<ubotu> New bug: #155015 in flashplugin-nonfree (multiverse) "AMD 64 Flash Plugin cannot be installed on Gutsy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155015
<ubotu> New bug: #155013 in gnome-applets (main) "package gnome-applets 2.20.0-0ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155013
<ubotu> New bug: #155014 in ubuntu-meta (main) "package ubuntu-desktop 1.79 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155014
<ubotu> New bug: #155016 in ubuntu "with 7.10 after my VAIO goes to sleep, it crashes right after the unlock dialog appears.... " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155016
<ubotu> New bug: #155017 in kdeaddons (main) "kde kicker's quick launcher add a program when you remove a application" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155017
<ubotu> New bug: #155018 in sbackup (universe) "sbackupd.py crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155018
<ubotu> New bug: #155019 in ubuntu "[gutsy] cervisia is adding 2 items on konqueror's context actions" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155019
<ubotu> New bug: #155020 in ubuntu "[gutsy] [regression] LUKS automount fails" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155020
<ubotu> New bug: #155021 in evolution (main) "can't add images to contact list" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155021
<ubotu> New bug: #155022 in adept (main) "bad encoding in adept's software sources dialog" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155022
<ubotu> New bug: #155024 in ubuntu "I cant install Ubuntu!" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155024
<ubotu> New bug: #155025 in kdepim (main) "edit button on Korganizer reminder dialog box does not respond" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155025
<ubotu> New bug: #155026 in ubuntu "totem-xine.when i want to run totem it crash" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155026
<ubotu> New bug: #155027 in ubuntu "7.10 won't boot on G4 PPC (15" TiBook, ATI 9000) after successful install" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155027
<ubotu> New bug: #155028 in ubuntu "[Gutsy] Ubiquity don't finish install" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155028
<ubotu> New bug: #155029 in desktop-profiles (universe) "upgrade desktop too large" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155029
<ubotu> New bug: #155030 in hal (main) "Brightness applet flickers on Toshiba Satellite A105 (A105-S4254)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155030
<ubotu> New bug: #155031 in rapidsvn (universe) "rapidsvn crashes instatly when update button is pressen or update is called" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155031
<ubotu> New bug: #155033 in epiphany-browser (main) "https://servicios.personal.com.ar/gestiones/index.asp" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155033
<ubotu> New bug: #155034 in ubuntu "Dual monitor setup with Xinerama and i810 driver stopped working in Gutsy with KDE, Gnome, & Openbox (works in failsafe)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155034
<ubotu> New bug: #155035 in adept (main) "feature request: manually add apt mirror using adept" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155035
<ubotu> New bug: #155037 in ubuntu "Suspend & Hibernate hang on Thinkpad T43" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155037
<ubotu> New bug: #155038 in firefox (main) "[gusty] firefox mplayer plug-in download, but does not start" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155038
<ubotu> New bug: #155039 in ubuntu "[gutsy] very slow booting" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155039
<ubotu> New bug: #139997 in awn-extras "awn  stack and awn menu unusable if focus on hover" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/139997
<ubotu> New bug: #155040 in cryptsetup (main) "Encrypted harddrive (dm-crypt) doesn't resume from hibernate" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155040
<ubotu> New bug: #155041 in ubuntu "Bootable USB stick won't boot Lenovo T60" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155041
<ubotu> New bug: #155042 in ubuntu "Gutsy Installer,  "Kolkata" is shown as "Calcutta"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155042
<ubotu> New bug: #155044 in nautilus (main) "[Nautilus] Unable to select folder content with keyboard" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155044
<ubotu> New bug: #155045 in ubuntu "Clock ticking at 5x the normal rate" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155045
<ubotu> New bug: #155046 in scim-hangul (main) "New upstream version 0.3.1 is available" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155046
<ubotu> New bug: #155047 in gparted (main) "gparted hangs "Scanning all Devices" for ever" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155047
<ubotu> New bug: #155051 in kdebase (main) "[GUTSY] Kubuntu Network Folders truncates long login name" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155051
<ubotu> New bug: #155052 in ubuntu "minor language bug in norwegian version of Gutsy kubuntu" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155052
<ubotu> New bug: #155053 in compiz-fusion-plugins-main (main) "[Compiz-Fusion] Screen flickering while doing Alt+Tab when an application is in full screen mode" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155053
<ubotu> New bug: #155054 in synaptic (main) "synaptic proxy setting doesn't affect "select best server"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155054
<ubotu> New bug: #155055 in ubuntu "Gutsy installer, during custom partitioning free space of reiserfs partitions are shown as unknown" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155055
<ubotu> New bug: #155056 in ubuntu "Sound not working" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155056
<ubotu> New bug: #155058 in integrit (universe) "incorrect exit code for missing files" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155058
<ubotu> New bug: #155059 in ubuntu "Add/Remove Applications with keyword 'money' should return more money-related results" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155059
<ubotu> New bug: #155060 in gnome-terminal (main) "wine defected pack" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155060
<ubotu> New bug: #155032 in kdesudo (main) "kdesu ownership change" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155032
<ubotu> New bug: #155061 in slocate (main) "slocate typo: "serach_db"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155061
<ubotu> New bug: #155062 in ubuntu "New users are not able to reverse mistakes in the configuration" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155062
<ubotu> New bug: #155064 in ubuntu "buffer io error on live cd" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155064
<ubotu> New bug: #155065 in nautilus (main) "Cannot open nautilus after connection of a device with bluethoot-applet" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155065
<ubotu> New bug: #155066 in swi-prolog (universe) "swi-prolog should depend on libreadline5-dev" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155066
<ubotu> New bug: #155067 in update-manager (main) "kubuntu upgrade tool attempts to upgrade gutsy amd64 7.10 to gutsy amd64 7.10" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155067
<ubotu> New bug: #155068 in adept (main) "adept installer does not reload package lists after sources modification" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155068
<dabear> hi, anyone have any idea what's wrong here? :p
<dabear> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/155064
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 155064 in ubuntu "buffer io error on live cd" [Undecided,New]
<albert23> dabear: did you check the cd for errors?
<dabear> albert23, no, how? when I start up the cd?
<ubotu> New bug: #155069 in ubuntu "Update manager won't start" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155069
<ubotu> New bug: #155070 in flashplugin-nonfree (multiverse) "Flash Plugin won't select in Add Applications" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155070
<ubotu> New bug: #155071 in ubuntu "gnomebaker has no permission to access the cd-drive + fix" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155071
<albert23> dabear: on the first screen there should be an option to check the cd
<dabear> albert23, right, gonna do that later then
<albert23> dabear: please add the result of the check to the bug report.
<albert23> dabear: if the check is successful, please also add details about your pc, like lspci -v to the report
<dabear> how to do an lspci? :p
<dabear>  the system is unbootable
<albert23> dabear: your bug report suggests you could run earlier versions of Ubuntu?
<dabear> yeah, but they are uninstalled long time ago
<dabear> anyway..
<albert23> aha, I see. If Gutsy keeps faling, maybe you could download a Feisty live-CD?
<ubotu> New bug: #155075 in ubuntu "package linux-image-generic 2.6.22.14.21 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155075
<leexgx> need to know how to make an bug report only show up in gusty
<leexgx> i going to make an new one then as not sure if my new one will go whare it should do
<albert23> leegx: bugs are always listed under their source package, not under the Ubuntu release. If you want to make clear the bug is in gutsy, you can put that information in the bug title and description.
<leexgx> i want it under gusty others seem to not have problems doing it
<leexgx> i made to reports now both have gone into just ubuntu
<leexgx> the bug is only related to ubuntu/gusty
<albert23> leegx: do you have an example of a bug listed under gutsy?
<ubotu> New bug: #155077 in gnome-terminal (main) "mise à jour" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155077
<ubotu> New bug: #155078 in gprolog (universe) "Installed gprolog.h cannot be used in C++ programs" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155078
<leexgx> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt/+bug/154095
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 154095 in apt "No internet removes All all download repositories sources" [Undecided,New]
<leexgx> .///\\\
<leexgx> i see lots of bug reports that have them been ale to be put under gusty and other ones
<leexgx> ?
<albert23> leexgx: that will be done by the developer who fixes the bug, just to indicate the status of the bug for each release. We cannot do that when we file bugs.
<leexgx> if i do not even book mark them cant even find it later on
<ubotu> New bug: #155079 in ubuntu "No internet removes All download repositories sources (dup-of: 154095)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155079
<albert23> leexgx: don't worry. The developer will see all bugs for his packages and he will decide in which releases it needs to be fixed.
<leexgx> ok
<leexgx> it should not remove the download sources when installing and it is probbly better if it Asked the user if he wanted it to download an source list now
<ubotu> New bug: #155081 in ubuntu "Error during update (Upgrading from Feisty to Gutsy)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155081
<ubotu> New bug: #155082 in vlc (universe) "VLC Shaky video in gutsy w/ ATI card" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155082
<leexgx> what is the Live cd under
<leexgx> the package name for it
<leexgx> or the installer for it
<leexgx> as i am not sure if its apt fault or the installers fault for removeing the download sources
<albert23> leexgx: the live cd installer is called ubiquity
<ubotu> New bug: #155083 in udev (main) "network doesn't work after updating to gutsy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155083
<ubotu> New bug: #155084 in qtiplot (universe) "[Gutsy]Qtiplot crashes when minimizing graph" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155084
<ubotu> New bug: #155085 in nautilus-cd-burner (main) "Trying to burn a link fails silently" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155085
<leexgx> i change it to that then
<ubotu> New bug: #155086 in epiphany-browser (main) "Epiphany refuses to load local pages when "working offline"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155086
<ubotu> New bug: #155087 in update-manager (main) "Cannot calculate upgrade to Gusty Gibbon" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155087
<ubotu> New bug: #155089 in eog (main) "eog doesn't save the image when I close the application before it finished saving" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155089
<robdig> hi. don't know if this is a bug or not, but thought i'd ask before tossing something into launchpad. Thought I'd upgrade to 7.10 today, however upgrade fails because it can't download files from medibuntu. i have w32codecs and libdvdcss loaded so i can play dvds on my system. update manager quits with an error saying it cant download the four files it is looking for
<ubotu> New bug: #155098 in ubuntu-dev-tools (universe) "add grab-merge.sh" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155098
<ubotu> New bug: #155090 in hal (main) "my blackberry 8700c wasn't recognize by ubuntu 7.10" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155090
<ubotu> New bug: #155091 in ubuntu "dia eps export broken in gutsy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155091
<ubotu> New bug: #155096 in kde-guidance (main) "Power manager mistakingly recognises /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpuidle as cpu" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155096
<ubotu> New bug: #155095 in ubuntu "matlab 7.4.0 doesn't show properly in gibbon with "Extra Visual effects" are enabled" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155095
<ubotu> New bug: #155100 in ubuntu "no tty, only blank screen with nvidia" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155100
<ubotu> New bug: #155101 in nautilus (main) "nautilus windows position changes each time the window is opened" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155101
<ubotu> New bug: #155103 in ubuntu "firefox and evolution cant find servers, console ping and ftp work ok" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155103
<ubotu> New bug: #155102 in ubuntu "firefox and evolution cant find servers, console ping and ftp work ok" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155102
<ubotu> New bug: #155106 in udev (main) "Gutsy LiveCD (desktop) won't boot - no CDROM detected" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155106
<ubotu> New bug: #155107 in gnome-panel (main) "7.10 installer buttons offscreen at 800x600" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155107
<ubotu> New bug: #155104 in rhythmbox (main) "rhythmbox crashes when music output is set to usb audio" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155104
<ubotu> New bug: #155108 in pidgin (main) "Can't remove contact from pidgin" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155108
<ubotu> New bug: #155109 in alsa-driver (main) "Volume control Logitech Premium USB headset 350" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155109
<ubotu> New bug: #155110 in ubuntu "sync request: xneur, gxneur, kxneur" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155110
<ubotu> New bug: #155111 in ubuntu "Cannot login to vncviewer w/ visual effects on" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155111
<ubotu> New bug: #155112 in pidgin (main) "[gutsy] Incorrect language on startup" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155112
<ubotu> New bug: #155114 in ubuntu "Readfile nooed to be packaged" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155114
<ubotu> New bug: #155116 in ubuntu "Graphics glitches coming out of suspend with Radeon 9700" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155116
<ubotu> New bug: #155117 in gnome-utils (main) "System log closes when trying to view Apache2 logs" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155117
<ubotu> New bug: #155118 in tpconfig (universe) "tpconfig has no effect on touchpad" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155118
<ubotu> New bug: #155119 in ubuntu "SHMConfig doesn't work in gutsy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155119
<ubotu> New bug: #155120 in ubuntu "Too long booting time and I donot see the Ubuntu booting image, just a blank screen." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155120
<ubotu> New bug: #155121 in gnome-power-manager (main) "brightness applet cannot override battery dimming" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155121
<ubotu> New bug: #155122 in kde4addons (universe) "kde4addons-data won't install" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155122
<ubotu> New bug: #155123 in kde4addons (universe) "kde4addons won't install" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155123
<ubotu> New bug: #155124 in ubuntu "Print Screen not working after upgrading to Kubuntu 7.10" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155124
<ubotu> New bug: #155125 in openoffice.org (main) "broffice.org package has a conflict with openoffice.org-common package" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155125
<ubotu> New bug: #155126 in python-setuptools (main) "package python-setuptools 0.6c6-1 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155126
<ubotu> New bug: #155127 in gcc-3.3 (main) "package gcc-3.3-base 1:3.3.6-15ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155127
<ubotu> New bug: #155129 in ubuntu "Un bogue lors de la mise à jour" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155129
<ubotu> New bug: #155130 in ubuntustudio-meta (universe) "Ubuntu Studio usplash Fails to Prompt for Passphrase for Encrypted LVMs" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155130
<ubotu> New bug: #155132 in ubuntu "Bulletproof X sets refresh rate too high" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155132
<ubotu> New bug: #155133 in firefox (main) "firefox navigation seems partly broken" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155133
<ubotu> New bug: #155135 in update-manager (main) "Ubuntu 7.04 to 7.10 upgrade fails on Medibuntu" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155135
<ubotu> New bug: #155134 in dolphin (main) "Spanish translation bug in dolphin" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155134
<ubotu> New bug: #155136 in gstreamer (universe) "Can't change volume - no devices found (Sound Working)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155136
<ubotu> New bug: #155137 in pilot-link (main) "pilot-xfer fails to connect to usb port" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155137
<ubotu> New bug: #155138 in ubuntu "current desk number is incorrect" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155138
<ubotu> New bug: #155139 in update-manager (main) "Distro update fails from 7.10RC to 7.10 final" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155139
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-10-21
<ubotu> New bug: #155142 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "Noisy hard disk Gutsy (configuring grub is not enough)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155142
<ubotu> New bug: #155143 in evolution (main) "[gutsy] evolution crashes on certain svg icons" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155143
<ubotu> New bug: #155140 in totem (main) "[gutsy]goom visual effects stopped in about 20 seconds when playing WMA" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155140
<ubotu> New bug: #155144 in kdelibs "KSelectAction stopped working for custom values" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155144
<ubotu> New bug: #155146 in nautilus (main) "nautilus is still running after leaving account and takes lot of cpu" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155146
<ubotu> New bug: #155149 in openoffice.org (main) "broffice.org (Brazilian openoffice) package is broken 7.10 installation" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155149
<ubotu> New bug: #155150 in update-manager (main) "adept fails to upgrade distribution when already at 7.10" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155150
<ubotu> New bug: #155151 in ubuntu "No Sound of Satellite P105-S6024" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155151
<elronxenu> hello all
<rastersoft> hi elronxenu
<elronxenu> I'm the original author of apt-cacher, which is packaged in debian and ubuntu
<elronxenu> I have email from an end-user with some problems with apt-cacher upgrading to the latest ubuntu release
<elronxenu> how can I find out who maintains apt-cacher in ubuntu? (I use debian myself)
<persia> elronxenu: Ubuntu doesn't really have "maintainers" for most packages.  In the case of apt-cacher, Ubuntu compiles the Debian source without modification.  Could you describe the bug?
<elronxenu> "it seems to try to get some update notes which fails and it stops immediately" (going from 7.04 to 7.10)
<elronxenu> That's the description I was sent.
<persia> elronxenu: Apologies for that.  That's really not very much information to follow :)  I'll see if I can find out a bit more.
<elronxenu> Indeed, it's not much information. The email was from Jordi Haarman <haarman@gmail.com>.
<elronxenu> It sounds like the user is trying to upgrade the whole release using apt-cacher as the proxy. I'm suggesting try upgrading apt-cacher separately, first.
<ubotu> New bug: #155153 in ubuntu "screen resolution won't go over 800x600" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155153
<persia> elronxenu: Upgrading the proxy during the installation?  That sounds a little awkward, but we ought to provide a better message to indicate that it shouldn't be done, or a workaround to allow it to work (if that's actually the problem)
<ubotu> New bug: #155154 in openoffice.org (main) "(gutsy) OO crashes when updating "tools.options"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155154
<ubotu> New bug: #155155 in gimp (main) "GIMP Has Release Candidate Splash Screen" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155155
<ubotu> New bug: #155156 in ubuntu "Ubiquity installer crashes when there is a non-accesible folder in a partition" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155156
<ubotu> New bug: #155158 in ubuntu "Error during update" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155158
<ubotu> New bug: #155159 in plasma-playground (universe) "trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/kde4/lib/kde4/plasma_applet_battery.so', which is also in package kdebase-workspace" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155159
<ubotu> New bug: #155160 in update-manager (main) "Update from 7.04 to 7.10 fails (Failed to fetch...)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155160
<ubotu> New bug: #155162 in nautilus (main) "Too many file handles" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155162
<persia> elronxenu: It appears that apt-cacher is currently configured to run install.pl whenever the package is upgraded.  Could this result in such an error?  Would calling upgrade.pl be preferable?
<elronxenu> The current maintainers have made many improvements to the code since I last touched it, so that's a question they'll need to consider.
<ubotu> New bug: #155163 in tuxpaint (main) "tuxpaint-data should recommend tuxpaint-stamps instead of depending on it" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155163
<ubotu> New bug: #155164 in ubuntu "failed to connect to socket /tmp/dbus-XstthmKyBI: Connection refused" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155164
<ubotu> New bug: #155166 in ubuntu-meta (main) "package ubuntu-desktop 1.79 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155166
<ubotu> New bug: #155167 in kopete (main) "Kopete's description is from the wrong package!" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155167
<ubotu> New bug: #155168 in firefox (main) "Firefox visit only ubuntu.com" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155168
<persia> elronxenu: Ah.  In that case, it's probably best to send Jordi to the Ubuntu bugtracker (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt-cacher), and we'll take a deeper look.
<elronxenu> Ok, I'll email Jordi.
<persia> elronxenu: Thanks.  Apologies for the confusion.
<elronxenu> No problem.
<elronxenu> And I learnt a big about ubuntu. Nice bug tracking system, friendly IRC :-)
<elronxenu> s/big/bit/
<lun> hi all, after upgrading to gutsy today, my laptop has become extremely slow in starting any application, I watched "top" for some time but nothing suspicious showed up, anyone has any suggestion of how to fix this problem?
<ubotu> New bug: #155169 in ubuntu "cdrom not recognized gutsy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155169
<ubotu> New bug: #155170 in firefox (main) "google news news items dont come" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155170
<ubotu> New bug: #155171 in deluge-torrent (universe) "deluge froze nautilus, preventing opening of it" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155171
<ubotu> New bug: #155172 in gnome-themes (main) "Gutsty Upgrade: gtk-update-icon-cache: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libgdk_pixbuf-2.0.so.0: undefined symbol: g_once_init_enter_impl" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155172
<ubotu> New bug: #155173 in ubuntu "unable to install gstreamer 0.10 ugly plugins" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155173
<ubotu> New bug: #155174 in ubuntu "wine openGL problem" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155174
<ubotu> New bug: #155175 in adept (main) "Require to Upgrade to Gusty Gibbon when already in Gusty" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155175
<ubotu> New bug: #155176 in ubuntu-meta (main) "Gutsy Package corruptions " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155176
<ubotu> New bug: #155177 in ubuntu "no sound for HP dv9500t (dv9000)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155177
<ubotu> New bug: #155178 in ubuntu "no sound for HP dv9500t (dv9000)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155178
<ubotu> New bug: #155179 in gnome-media (main) "Can't Select USB Microphone as Input" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155179
<ubotu> New bug: #155180 in ubuntu "file-roller, zipping a file without .zip extension" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155180
<ubotu> New bug: #155182 in dmraid (universe) "vt8237a dosnt work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155182
<ubotu> New bug: #155183 in language-pack-de (main) "spelling-misstake" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155183
<ubotu> New bug: #155184 in ubuntu "Monitor isn't off when led closed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155184
<ubotu> New bug: #155185 in ubuntu "More warning about installation" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155185
<ubotu> New bug: #155186 in pidgin (main) "font not appearing for me" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155186
<ubotu> New bug: #155187 in adept (main) "Each tine I use adept manager there is a request to upgrade to Gutsy version" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155187
<ubotu> New bug: #155191 in gnome-power-manager (main) "Battery Broken message cut off" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155191
<ubotu> New bug: #155192 in nautilus (main) "slow boot up" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155192
<ubotu> New bug: #155194 in debian-installer (main) "Typo: aesthic" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155194
<ubotu> New bug: #155195 in ircd-hybrid (universe) "ircd-hybrid init execution failure" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155195
<ubotu> New bug: #155196 in tracker (main) "tracker doesn't index plaintext logs well" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155196
<ubotu> New bug: #155197 in ubuntu "package deskbar-applet 2.18.1-0ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155197
<ubotu> New bug: #155198 in ubuntu "package libgcj7-1 None [modified: /var/lib/dpkg/info/libgcj7-1.list] failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155198
<ubotu> New bug: #155199 in emacs22 (main) "cannot install emacs in gutsy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155199
<ubotu> New bug: #155201 in update-manager (main) "package update-manager 1:0.81 failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: SystemError in cache.commit(): E:Sub-process /tmp/tmpgCJnk8/backports/usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155201
<ubotu> New bug: #155202 in ubuntu "Can't untoggle OpenOffice.org 2.3's full screen state on Gutsy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155202
<ubotu> New bug: #155203 in mirage (universe) "mirage doesnt start" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155203
<ubotu> New bug: #155204 in openoffice.org (main) "Any application crashes on opening the Tools menu and choosing any of the options therein" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155204
<ubotu> New bug: #155207 in ubuntu "cannot remove file 'check-lxdialog.sh' and I cannot download updates" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155207
<ubotu> New bug: #155209 in f-spot (main) "f-spot crashes when exporting to Flickr" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155209
<ubotu> New bug: #155210 in bookmarksftp (universe) "details are on sandbox page, only registered users can view" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155210
<ubotu> New bug: #155211 in tiger (universe) "tiger reports problem with securityfs (not recognized as a local filesystem)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155211
<ubotu> New bug: #155213 in hotkey-setup (main) "IBM Thinkpad A21p - Volume, Brightness, and ThinkPad buttons not detected" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155213
<ubotu> New bug: #155215 in mozilla-firefox (main) "slow scrolling on all pages - Gutsy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155215
<ubotu> New bug: #155216 in network-manager (main) "network-manager fails to stop properly when connected to wireless" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155216
<ubotu> New bug: #155218 in pidgin (main) "pidgin not keeping or selecting buddies" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155218
<ubotu> New bug: #155219 in ubuntu "wifi power indicator doesn't display states" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155219
<rob> hi, for packaging related bugs, can you just submit a patch to Launchpad in the comments for the bug or is there another way, such as via revu?
<persia> rob: It depends on the nature of the fix.
<persia> In cases where the packaging can be fixed without a new upstream version, submitting a patch to the bug is best.  Be sure to add the "patch" tag.
<Hobbsee> or just do a debdiff, and subscribe the sponsors :)
<persia> In cases where a new upstream revision is required, REVU is more useful (but also more complicated), and a comment in the bug explaining the need is always good.
<persia> If you have a patch, and are able to prepare a debdiff, attaching the debdiff for a new candidate and subscribing the sponsors (as Hobbsee recommends) will get the patch applied faster.
<rob> okay awesome, cheers :)
<ubotu> New bug: #155220 in ubuntu "wifi power indicator doesn't display states (dup-of: 155219)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155220
<ubotu> New bug: #155222 in texlive-base (main) "geometry package does not respect default paper size" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155222
<ubotu> New bug: #155223 in alsa-driver (main) "Not able to adjust volume of surround sound" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155223
<ubotu> New bug: #155224 in hal (main) "hibernate failing in ubuntu7.1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155224
<ubotu> New bug: #155225 in ubuntu "Retraso excesivo al reiniciar el modo administrador" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155225
<ubotu> New bug: #155226 in ubuntu "tearing artifacts in window effects, videos" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155226
<ubotu> New bug: #155227 in ubuntu "logitech media elite keyboard mute does work nor does the volume controls" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155227
<ubotu> New bug: #155228 in ubuntu "MP-BIOS crash at boot time with IO-APIC error" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155228
<ubotu> New bug: #155229 in ubuntu "incorrect refresh rate detected" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155229
<ubotu> New bug: #155230 in gnome-terminal (main) "xDVDShrink fails with new Gutsy Gibbon" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155230
<ubotu> New bug: #155232 in adept (main) "No upgrade button in Update Manager (7.04 to 7.10)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155232
<ubotu> New bug: #155233 in hal (main) "notebook lid switch not triggering suspend since feisty+1/2" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155233
<ubotu> New bug: #155234 in wine (universe) "regedit" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155234
<ubotu> New bug: #155235 in update-manager (main) "Error while upgrading to Kubuntu 7.10" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155235
<ubotu> New bug: #155236 in deskbar-applet (main) "Gutsy deskbar shortcut problem" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155236
<ubotu> New bug: #155237 in gnunet-gtk (universe) "gnunet-gtk missing lib" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155237
<ubotu> New bug: #155238 in synaptic (main) "synaptic, keyboard behaviour is different compared to other gnome application" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155238
<ubotu> New bug: #155239 in ubuntu "Fan always on at the first boot on FS Amilo Pa 1538" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155239
<ubotu> New bug: #155240 in ubuntu "xubuntu drag icon to add panel" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155240
<ubotu> New bug: #155241 in ubuntu "openmpi compilers  do not work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155241
<ubotu> New bug: #155244 in tracker (main) "tracker does not stop" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155244
<ubotu> New bug: #155246 in powermanagement-interface (main) "Gutsy, power management - Changes made to the default values are not stored" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155246
<ubotu> New bug: #155247 in ubuntu "PS3 Installation of Desktop Variant crash at 82%" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155247
<ubotu> New bug: #155249 in twinkle (universe) "twinkle fails at missing shared library" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155249
<ubotu> New bug: #155250 in update-manager (main) "Update manager keeps prompting to upgrade even after the upgrade is over" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155250
<ubotu> New bug: #155251 in torrentflux (universe) "Torrentflux shows wrong filesize for files over 4GB" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155251
<ubotu> New bug: #155252 in ubuntu "Sound not working if more than one player running in Gutsy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155252
<ubotu> New bug: #155253 in rhythmbox (main) "unusable cover jpeg" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155253
<ubotu> New bug: #155254 in cupsys (main) "(Gutsy) Brother printer MFC-215 via USB does not print since upgrade to Gutsy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155254
<ubotu> New bug: #155255 in krusader (universe) "can't copy files from archive in krusader to folder with special letters" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155255
<ubotu> New bug: #155256 in ubuntu "Realtek driver r1000" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155256
<ubotu> New bug: #155257 in displayconfig-gtk (main) "Can't change from 'intel' to 'i810'" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155257
<ubotu> New bug: #155258 in update-manager (main) "Failed to fetch http://archive.canonical.com/dists/gutsy-commercial/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz 404 Not Found" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155258
<ubotu> New bug: #155259 in gcc-4.1 (main) "g++ crashes when compiling not-so-intricate source file" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155259
<ubotu> New bug: #155260 in java-package (multiverse) "j2re.mozilla plugin" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155260
<ubotu> New bug: #155262 in flashplugin-nonfree (multiverse) "Flash Player does not work in 7.10" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155262
<ubotu> New bug: #155261 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (main) "Intel video driver incorrectly sets refresh rates" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155261
<ubotu> New bug: #155263 in compiz (main) "[gutsy] sdl games leave fullscreen mode without obvious reason" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155263
<ubotu> New bug: #155264 in ubuntu "Apperance properties freezes in Gutsy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155264
<ubotu> New bug: #155265 in gnome-panel (main) "Azureus opened, loaded and when loaded it closed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155265
<ubotu> New bug: #155269 in gnome-games (main) "No Help->Report a Problem menu in Chess and Sudoku" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155269
<ubotu> New bug: #155270 in firefox (main) "firefox crashes when streaming audio" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155270
<ubotu> New bug: #155272 in openoffice.org (main) "OpenOffice.org Calc crashes with certain .xls/.csv files (see Bug #148562)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155272
<ubotu> New bug: #155273 in picard (universe) "Picard does not work due to missing dependency" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155273
<ubotu> New bug: #155274 in mysql-admin (universe) "[gutsy] mysql-admin can't connect to remote mysql server" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155274
<ubotu> New bug: #155275 in firebird2.0 (universe) "don't create /var/run/firedird/2.0/" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155275
<ubotu> New bug: #155276 in ubuntu "Resolution on i915 can't set mode 1600x1200" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155276
<ubotu> New bug: #155277 in sane-backends (main) "Error "scanimage: sane_start: Scanner cover is open"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155277
<ubotu> New bug: #155278 in linux-kernel-di-i386 (universe) "Kernel 2.6.22 hangs on boot" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155278
<ubotu> New bug: #155279 in gnome-power-manager (main) "Power manager is unable to turn off screen" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155279
<ubotu> New bug: #155280 in ubiquity (main) "Ubiquity hangs at 15%" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155280
<ubotu> New bug: #155282 in update-manager (main) "Dist-upgrade dialog appears after upgraded to 7.10" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155282
<ubotu> New bug: #155283 in pidgin (main) "the editbox for typing the message to a contact is too small" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155283
<ubotu> New bug: #155284 in xserver-xgl (universe) "Xgl uses the English keyboard layout by default" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155284
<ubotu> New bug: #155285 in ekiga (main) "Terminal debug output is broken in Gutsy (ekiga -d 4)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155285
<ubotu> New bug: #155287 in ubuntu "[gutsy] gnome menu not editable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155287
<ubotu> New bug: #155289 in slime (multiverse) "Slime should be in universe because LLGPL is GPL-compatible" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155289
<ubotu> New bug: #155292 in update-manager (main) "Upgrade from beta 7.10 to release 7.10 did not finished" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155292
<ubotu> New bug: #155293 in acpi (main) "Sony FN keys don't work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155293
<ubotu> New bug: #155294 in ubuntu "It is not possible to disable the keychain password entry dialog for accessing a WLAN when auto-login is enabled" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155294
<ubotu> New bug: #155295 in update-manager (main) "Dolphin application keep on querty keyboard but azerty keyboard in the system configuration" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155295
<ubotu> New bug: #155296 in dolphin (main) "Dolphin application keep on querty keyboard but azerty keyboard in the system configuration" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155296
<ubotu> New bug: #155297 in ubuntu "[GUTSY] SD card not read anymore" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155297
<ubotu> New bug: #155299 in gksu (main) "GKSU cant´t config ATI Radeon 9600 Xinerma" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155299
<ubotu> New bug: #155300 in gnome-panel (main) "When I try to connect the device DR-BT20NX (bluetooth audio device) Bluetooth 0.14 says «obex://[00:13:a9:62:e9:34]» is not a valid direction" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155300
<ubotu> New bug: #155301 in ubuntu "FSC Amilo pro v3205 - touchpad is not recognized by the kernel after suspend to RAM" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155301
<ubotu> New bug: #155305 in ubuntu "no sound on my install of gutsy gibon" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155305
<ubotu> New bug: #155302 in opal (main) "notrace variant needs to die" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155302
<ubotu> New bug: #155303 in ubuntu "Installation not finish on old mashines" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155303
<ubotu> New bug: #155304 in ubuntu "nm-applet (network manager) - don't remember settings" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155304
<ubotu> New bug: #155306 in compiz (main) "[gutsy] black boxes for fixed font windows resize" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155306
<ubotu> New bug: #155307 in ubuntu "Desktop CD opened in windows contains old sceenshots" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155307
<ubotu> New bug: #155308 in ubiquity (main) "[enhancement] Password strength meter in user creation" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155308
<ubotu> New bug: #155311 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "iSight is not found by Flash" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155311
<ubotu> New bug: #155309 in apache2 (main) "Gutsy ports.conf file breaks Feisty config" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155309
<ubotu> New bug: #155310 in compiz (main) "No visual effects in Gutsy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155310
<ubotu> New bug: #155314 in twinkle (universe) "Unable to authenticate with SIP server" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155314
<ubotu> New bug: #155315 in gnome-panel (main) "gnome-panel restarts suddenly every time after login" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155315
<ubotu> New bug: #155316 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "suspend to RAM not working on Toshiba R20" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155316
<ubotu> New bug: #155317 in dhcdbd (main) "dhcdbd crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155317
<ubotu> New bug: #155319 in totem (main) "updatemanager problem" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155319
<ubotu> New bug: #155320 in update-manager (main) "upgrade error: (malformated Release file?)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155320
<ubotu> New bug: #155318 in bristol (universe) "startBristol fails trying to connect mini link" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155318
<ubotu> New bug: #155321 in ubuntu "Can't install Flash plugin for Firefox on Gutsy Gibbon AMD64" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155321
<ubotu> New bug: #155322 in update-manager (main) "manual upgrade using terminal commands isnt recognised" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155322
<ubotu> New bug: #155323 in gnome-screensaver (main) "[Gutsy] [Regression] gnome-screensaver activates when using a java aplet in Firefox (with sun-java6-plugin)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155323
<ubotu> New bug: #155324 in update-manager (main) "after install of the new upgrade using terminal commands, a lot of my icons are missing" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155324
<ubotu> New bug: #154903 in ubuntu "password problem with gdm after upgrade to 7.10" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154903
<ubotu> New bug: #155326 in ubuntu "xorg crash" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155326
<ubotu> New bug: #155327 in gedit-plugins (universe) "Embedded Terminal: wrong gconf key" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155327
<ubotu> New bug: #155181 in seahorse (universe) "seahorse crashed with SIGSEGV in seahorse_vfs_data_write_all()" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155181
<ubotu> New bug: #155328 in ubuntu "Lack of printer driver support - Enhancment suggestion" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155328
<ubotu> New bug: #155329 in dpkg (main) "Massive, meaningless updates" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155329
<ubotu> New bug: #155330 in ubuntu "openoffice crashes after today's update" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155330
<ubotu> New bug: #155331 in ubuntu "Feature request, Show total amount download req. in Add/Remove Application" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155331
<ubotu> New bug: #155332 in update-manager (main) "dist upgrade crashed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155332
<ubotu> New bug: #155333 in evolution (main) "A bug with date, when i'm writing notes in Evolution" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155333
<ubotu> New bug: #155335 in mediawiki (universe) "Mediawiki files not automatically registered with Apache2" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155335
<ubotu> New bug: #155336 in grub (main) "Grub stage 1.5 freeze on HP Compaq 6710s" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155336
<ubotu> New bug: #155337 in ubuntu "usb driver on Amilo Pa 1538" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155337
<ubotu> New bug: #155338 in ubuntu "update-manager unable to update feisty fawn to gutsy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155338
<ubotu> New bug: #155339 in libkipi (main) "When I start the upgrade from Feisty 7.04 to Gutsy 7.10, I found an error on libkipi0 package" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155339
<ubotu> New bug: #155340 in update-manager (main) "Whon't upgrade" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155340
<ubotu> New bug: #155341 in sylpheed-claws-gtk2 (universe) "Package will not install because of "unmet dependencies"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155341
<ubotu> New bug: #155342 in ubuntu "Workspaces/Documentation is wrong about default # of workspaces" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155342
<wirechief1> anyone know if bug 133474 fiesty to gutsy Failed to fetch http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy/commercial/binary-i386/Packages.gz 404 Not Found  been resolved ?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 133474 in update-manager "Error during update Gutsy Gibbon 7.10 because of missing commercial repository for gutsy" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/133474
<Hobbsee> wirechief1: if not now, soon
<wirechief1> great.
<wirechief1> thank you
<wirechief1> was wondering if its a bad idea to upgrade fiesty to gutsy at this point in time
<Hobbsee> no, shouldnt be.  although the mirrors are probably still hammered
<Hobbsee> oh, hmm.
<Hobbsee> wirechief1: comment out your unofficial repos before upgrading
<Hobbsee> i'm not sure if it'll fall over as commercial has changed name
<wirechief1> Hobbsee good, thats what i was looking for,. its a name change problem
<ubotu> New bug: #155346 in network-manager (main) "NetworkManager loses connections" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155346
<ubotu> New bug: #155347 in ubuntu "All programs in Ubuntu need to do more to respect users privacy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155347
<ubotu> New bug: #155348 in quodlibet (universe) "Filesystem browser stops listing files with GtkWarning" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155348
<Hobbsee> we need to what now?
<Hobbsee> oh yay...
 * Hobbsee hands the guy a firewall
<ubotu> New bug: #155349 in ubuntu "ubuntu 7.10 won't boot on Asus M2a-mvp mainboard (acpi related?)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155349
<ubotu> New bug: #155350 in ubuntu "Searching problem in Gutsy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155350
<finux> hi guys i have an issue during the install process and i was wondering if there was anyone that could help
<finux> basically, it's frame buffer issue
<finux> i get these white stripey lines and then the screen goes totaly white and then vlack
<ubotu> New bug: #155352 in ubuntu "NVidia AGP Graphic Card Series 7 with 64MB Memory" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155352
<finux> anyone know anyhting about frame buffer issues
<ubotu> New bug: #155353 in ubuntu "error :getting upgrade prerequisites failed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155353
<ubotu> New bug: #155354 in firefox (main) "update ubuntu 7.10 problem" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155354
<ubotu> New bug: #155355 in mdadm (main) "Can't assemble dm devices in initrd: script missing?" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155355
<ubotu> New bug: #155356 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "ext3 partition not available after upgrade to gutsy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155356
<geser> Hobbsee: you are using KDE, right?
<dano> Hi everyone..  a quick one perhaps.. a clean install 7.10 and one of my fav. apps: http://www.flickr.com/photos/jamesmp/1672462346/
<ubotu> New bug: #155357 in kdmtheme (universe) "Cannot install any KDM Theme with kdmtheme" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155357
<ubotu> New bug: #155359 in xfce4 (universe) "[regression][gutsy] xfwm4 raises to 100% when Gnome logout dialog is displayed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155359
<ubotu> New bug: #155360 in ubuntu "Bootup Kernel Panic with Netgear MA521 PCMCIA  Wifi card" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155360
<ubotu> New bug: #155362 in ubuntu "vmware not present in gutsy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155362
<ubotu> New bug: #155363 in bsh (main) "cannot start classBrowser() from Interpreter" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155363
<ubotu> New bug: #155364 in ubuntu "panel sometimes freezes when using compiz" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155364
<ubotu> New bug: #155365 in evince (main) "Evince zooms extremely far by default, leaks memory" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155365
<ubotu> New bug: #155366 in gnome-terminal (main) "Rendering of transparent backgrounds broken" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155366
<ubotu> New bug: #155367 in gnome-panel (main) "Gnome Icon has on the right bottom an artefact" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155367
<Hobbsee> geser: usually, yes. why?
<ubotu> New bug: #155368 in ubuntu "Downloader for X adds /'s to the link making it fail" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155368
<ubotu> New bug: #155370 in ubuntu "graphical interface super slow " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155370
<ubotu> New bug: #155371 in update-manager (main) "Error during update" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155371
<ubotu> New bug: #155372 in openoffice.org-amd64 (main) "Open Office does not start when using fglrx ATI driver." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155372
<ubotu> New bug: #155374 in jde (multiverse) "missing bsh-commands" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155374
<ubotu> New bug: #155373 in network-manager (main) "nm-applet ty to unlock the keyring (ask for password) on resume. Just after the unlock screen, wheras network is allready up." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155373
<ubotu> New bug: #155375 in k3b (main) "K3b autodetects a 4.4GB DVD to be 8GB's" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155375
<ubotu> New bug: #155376 in xserver-xgl (universe) "Google Earth doesn't work with Compiz/XGL" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155376
<ubotu> New bug: #155378 in tabextensions (universe) "mozilla-tabextensions is unrecommended" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155378
<bddebian> Boo
<geser> Hobbsee: can you reproduce bug #155249? are you on i386?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 155249 in twinkle "twinkle fails at missing shared library" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155249
<Hobbsee> geser: i'm not on kde atm, sorry.
<ubotu> New bug: #155379 in update-manager (main) "j2sdk was loaded but still reports needing loaded" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155379
<geser> Hobbsee: ok
<ubotu> New bug: #155381 in update-manager (main) "The upgrade aborts now. Your system could be in an unusable state. A recovery will run now (dpkg --configure -a)." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155381
<ubotu> New bug: #155382 in kmymoney2 (universe) "No HBCI support in kmymoney2 from Gutsy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155382
<ubotu> New bug: #155383 in update-manager (main) "Upgrade Tools Crashed 7.04 -> 7.10" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155383
<ubotu> New bug: #155384 in evolution (main) "Evolution crash when changing image alignment" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155384
<ubotu> New bug: #155386 in update-manager (main) "Upgrade tool crasched" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155386
<ubotu> New bug: #155387 in geany (universe) "Clicking on selected text is like dragging in Geany" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155387
<ubotu> New bug: #155388 in webalizer (universe) "Webalizer needs updating" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155388
<ubotu> New bug: #155389 in linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22 (main) "Very low volume with snd_intel8x0/NVidia CK8S/Realtek ALC850 rev 0" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155389
<ubotu> New bug: #155390 in ubuntu "Gutsy, Volume applet shows mute icon momentarily while changing volume" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155390
<ubotu> New bug: #155391 in usplash (main) "Ubuntu 7.10 boot only with "nosplash" option" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155391
<ubotu> New bug: #155392 in ubuntu "http link of VNC does not work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155392
<ubotu> New bug: #155393 in ubuntu "Internet extremely slow in Gutsy after upgrade" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155393
<ubotu> New bug: #155394 in update-manager (main) "Can't Upgrade to 7.10 using Alternate CD" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155394
<ubotu> New bug: #155395 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "Kernel hang during boot, around IDE detection time" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155395
<ubotu> New bug: #155397 in compiz-fusion-plugins-main (main) "Place Windows and Window Rules cannot work together" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155397
<ubotu> New bug: #155400 in gimp (main) "gimp-libcurl should be automatically installed with the gimp package while upgrading to 07.10" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155400
<ubotu> New bug: #155401 in ubuntu "banshee crashes randomly in Gutsy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155401
<ubotu> New bug: #155399 in tomboy (main) "tomboy not opening when clicked icon, reports error when run from terminal, in KDE" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155399
<ubotu> New bug: #155402 in ubuntu "Cannot wakup by key-/mouse-press events from standby" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155402
<ubotu> New bug: #155403 in ubuntu "gdm failing to start in clean gutsy install" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155403
<ubotu> New bug: #154793 in ffmpeg "enable x11grab in ffmpeg " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154793
<ubotu> New bug: #155406 in attr (main) "Please sync attr 1:2.4.39-1  (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155406
<ubotu> New bug: #155408 in ubuntu "MMC/SD drive no longer automounts after a Gutsy upgrad" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155408
<ubotu> New bug: #155412 in gnash (universe) "gnash plays SML 3 video poorly" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155412
<ubotu> New bug: #155413 in ubuntu "Present package "iceweasel-torbuttons" and "icedove-torbuttons", perhaps not converted from Debian" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155413
<ubotu> New bug: #155414 in gedit (main) "Authentication Rejected" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155414
<ubotu> New bug: #155415 in ubuntu "Thunderbird freezes on dual core system" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155415
<ubotu> New bug: #155411 in javax-servletapi2.3 (main) "Please sync javax-servletapi2.3 4.0-9  (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155411
<ubotu> New bug: #155417 in kdebluetooth (main) "kbtobexsrv is missing" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155417
<ubotu> New bug: #155418 in ubuntu "Wireless (Intel ipw3945) not working anymore after upg to gutsy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155418
<ubotu> New bug: #155419 in kdepim (main) "LDAP address completion not working in KMail" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155419
<ubotu> New bug: #155420 in update-manager (main) "After upgrade show this message" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155420
<ubotu> New bug: #155421 in firefox (main) "firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155421
<ubotu> New bug: #155432 in network-manager (main) "Regression from Feisty to Gutsy: No network devices after Resume from Suspend-to-RAM" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155432
<ubotu> New bug: #155433 in update-manager (main) "bad automatix url in upgrade from feisty to gutsy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155433
<ubotu> New bug: #155435 in adept (main) "Getting upgrade prerequisites Failed (under Gutsy)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155435
<ubotu> New bug: #155436 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "iPod won't mount in Gutsy on 2.6.20-16 kernel" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155436
<ubotu> New bug: #155437 in update-manager (main) "update manager fail to upgrade to 7.10 because all packages are alreary updated" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155437
<ubotu> New bug: #155438 in ubuntu "Compiz - workspace switcher shrinks and workspaces do not work corectly" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155438
<ubotu> New bug: #155439 in ubuntu ""Sticky Notes" V2.20.0 no longer hide notes when clicking desktop background since upgrading Ubuntu 7.04 to 7.10" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155439
<ubotu> New bug: #155440 in ubuntu "upgrade from 7.04" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155440
<ubotu> New bug: #155423 in grub (main) "update-grub fails on kernel install or remove" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155423
<ubotu> New bug: #155426 in debian-installer (main) "synny" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155426
<ubotu> New bug: #155441 in nvidia-settings (restricted) "Using Applications>Add/Remove to install nvidia-settings quietly removes nvidia-glx-new and makes my system boot X in low-res bulletproof mode" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155441
<ubotu> New bug: #155442 in silky (universe) "Silky a broken package in Gutsy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155442
<ubotu> New bug: #155443 in ubuntu "irqpoll makes booting 7.10 impossible" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155443
<ubotu> New bug: #155427 in evolution (main) "Cannot import mails and accounts form Mozilla Thunderbird" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155427
<ubotu> New bug: #155428 in displayconfig-gtk (main) "Screen resolution/monitor type stopped working" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155428
<ubotu> New bug: #155429 in ubuntu "No sound in 7.10 with NVidia MCP51" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155429
<ubotu> New bug: #155430 in ubuntu "7.10 install: "Invalid or corrupt kernel image"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155430
<ubotu> New bug: #155431 in apr (main) "documentation in /usr/share/doc/libapr1-dev missing" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155431
<ubotu> New bug: #155444 in gnome-power-manager (main) "Dark screen (no backlight or VERY low brightness) after wake up" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155444
<ubotu> New bug: #155447 in ubuntu "Open Office 2.3 in gutsy hangs at tools=>options=>View" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155447
<ubotu> New bug: #155445 in tracker (main) "trackerd crashed with SIGSEGV in g_slice_alloc()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155445
<ubotu> New bug: #155446 in xserver-xgl (universe) "Xgl crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155446
<ubotu> New bug: #155448 in rosegarden4 (universe) "flac should be a dependency for rosegarden4" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155448
<ubotu> New bug: #155449 in rosegarden4 (universe) "rosegarden4: "KNotify crashed while instantiating KNotify"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155449
<ubotu> New bug: #155450 in firefox (main) "Drop-down menu eats too much CPU cycles" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155450
<ubotu> New bug: #155451 in ubuntu "Unmount flesh and logout" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155451
<ubotu> New bug: #155452 in network-manager-pptp (universe) "New pptp connections not saved after gutsy upgrade" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155452
<ubotu> New bug: #155454 in update-manager (main) "alternate cd-rom update failed by GPG signature" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155454
<ubotu> New bug: #155455 in ubuntu "7.10 Install process turns off computer and doesn't continue" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155455
<ubotu> New bug: #155457 in openoffice.org (main) "Open Office 2.3 in gutsy hangs when i order export to pdf (dup-of: 131526)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155457
<ubotu> New bug: #155458 in ubuntu "Strange behaviour switching users" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155458
<ubotu> New bug: #155459 in firefox (main) "login hotmail.com" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155459
<ubotu> New bug: #155461 in update-manager (main) "Upgrade problems Feisty -> Gutsy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155461
<ubotu> New bug: #155462 in sun-java5 (multiverse) "Java doesn't list any printers in cups" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155462
<ubotu> New bug: #155464 in mono (main) "package mono-common 1.2.4-6ubuntu6 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155464
<ubotu> New bug: #155466 in mysql-query-browser (universe) "MySQL Query Browser ignores port number" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155466
<ubotu> New bug: #155467 in gtk-sharp2 (main) "package libgtk2.0-cil 2.10.2-1ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155467
<ubotu> New bug: #155465 in gnome-sharp2 (main) "package librsvg2.0-cil 2.16.0-7ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155465
<ubotu> New bug: #155468 in mono (main) "package libmono-security2.0-cil 1.2.4-6ubuntu6 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155468
<ubotu> New bug: #155469 in gnome-sharp2 (main) "package libart2.0-cil 2.16.0-7ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155469
<ubotu> New bug: #155470 in mono (main) "package libmono-cairo1.0-cil 1.2.4-6ubuntu6 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155470
<ubotu> New bug: #155472 in gnome-panel (main) "Multiple firefox launchers on panels get mixed up" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155472
<ubotu> New bug: #155473 in hal (main) "/media/.hal-mtab not cleaned up after restart" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155473
<ubotu> New bug: #155475 in ubuntu "ghost cd apears on ubuntu 7.10 preventing the use of the dvd +- rw" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155475
<ubotu> New bug: #155476 in compiz (main) "850 mb of memory used in compiz (Gutsy 64 bits)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155476
<ubotu> New bug: #155477 in service-discovery-applet (universe) "service-discovery-applet doesn't use vncviewer correctly" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155477
<ubotu> New bug: #155478 in ubufox (main) "Adding swfdec-mozilla to list of flash plugins" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155478
<ubotu> New bug: #155479 in thunderbird (main) "impossible de lancer le composant de sécurité du navigateur" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155479
<ubotu> New bug: #155480 in kdenlive (universe) "Gutsy: KDEnlive cannot capture from FireWire" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155480
<ubotu> New bug: #155481 in ubuntu ""A upgrade from '' to 'gutsy' is not supoprted with this tool"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155481
<ubotu> New bug: #155482 in kaffeine (main) "xine engine doesn't run" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155482
<ubotu> New bug: #155485 in ubuntu "Brightness is automatically readjusted to match Brightness Applet" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155485
<ubotu> New bug: #155486 in ubuntu "Appearence application freezes" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155486
<jedi13> Hello, my name is Fabio. I don't know if this is the right place but I want to help and I don't know where shold I start. Thank you.
<ubotu> New bug: #155483 in emacs22 (main) "emacs22-gtk and emacs22-x do not display menus" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155483
<ubotu> New bug: #155484 in update-manager (main) "Gutsy Beta refuses to update to Final" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155484
<ubotu> New bug: #155487 in gramps (universe) "Please merge gramps (2.2.9-1) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155487
<ubotu> New bug: #155488 in langpack-locales (main) "no 12-hour clock option in clock applet for en_IE" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155488
<ubotu> New bug: #155489 in warsow (multiverse) "warsow performs checks for new version" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155489
<ubotu> New bug: #155490 in kdeartwork (main) "[gutsy] Screensavers don't start automatically in Kubuntu" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155490
<ubotu> New bug: #155491 in torrentflux (universe) "Multiple security vulnerabilities in Edgy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155491
<ubotu> New bug: #155492 in ubuntu "mouse unresponsive when the color black is displayed onscreen." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155492
<ubotu> New bug: #155494 in qt4-x11 (main) "QT 4 documentation fails to open." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155494
<ubotu> New bug: #155493 in ubuntu "Black borders around the part of each window which hovers above a movie" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155493
<ubotu> New bug: #155496 in snowballz (universe) "Unable to start snowballz" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155496
<ubotu> New bug: #155498 in rutilt (universe) "rutilt 0.15-0ubuntu5 crashes while applying a profile" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155498
<ubotu> New bug: #155500 in ltsp (main) "[gutsy] ltsp: i815 Thin Cilent boot no longer after Upgrade from Feisty LTSP" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155500
<ubotu> New bug: #155497 in ubuntu "[Gutsy] Sound stopped working on laptop after hibernate" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155497
<ubotu> New bug: #155499 in displayconfig-gtk (main) "[gutsy 64 bits] screen @ 50 hz displayed in preference and 85 hz in xorg.conf (and 85 hz on screen)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155499
<ubotu> New bug: #155502 in ubuntu "lid button does not work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155502
<ubotu> New bug: #155503 in rhythmbox (main) "rhythmbox-client --play-uri= can't cope with file:// prefix" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155503
<ubotu> New bug: #155504 in ubuntu "Enabling or disabling desktop effects turns rows into columns in workspace switcher" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155504
<ubotu> New bug: #155505 in kompozer (universe) "run-mozilla.sh: not found" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155505
<ubotu> New bug: #155506 in rhythmbox (main) "rhythmbox-client --enqueue won't cope with equals sign" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155506
<ubotu> New bug: #155507 in linuxdcpp (universe) "Please update linuxdcpp package to 1.0.0 stable version" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155507
<ubotu> New bug: #155508 in kdebase (main) "os.getlogin fails on konsole" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155508
<ubotu> New bug: #155509 in rhythmbox (main) "No option to view queue, playlist etc with rhythmbox-client" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155509
<ubotu> New bug: #155510 in compiz (main) "Move Window to Workspace Up/Down places window too high" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155510
<ubotu> New bug: #155514 in evolution (main) "evolution 2.12.0 extremely slow after upgrade to Ubuntu 7.10" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155514
<ubotu> New bug: #155513 in ubuntu "[gutsy] Java Console not usable in firefox with sun-java5-plugin" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155513
<ubotu> New bug: #155511 in ubuntu "still cannot enable DMA for IDE disk" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155511
<ubotu> New bug: #155519 in gjdoc (main) "JavaDoc jar does not define the method Tag.position()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155519
<ubotu> New bug: #155520 in dolphin (main) "Open As Root changes permissions of bookmarks.xml. This generates an error in latter dolphin sessions" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155520
<ubotu> New bug: #155523 in ubuntu "gutsy turn off by itself" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155523
<ubotu> New bug: #155521 in ubuntu "xine and mplayer display distortions with nvidia driver" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155521
<ubotu> New bug: #155522 in etoken (universe) "[patch] unknown symbol in libetoken binaries" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155522
<ubotu> New bug: #155524 in dhcp3 (main) "dhcp3-server fails to start after upgrading to gutsy (7.10) and running dpkg-reconfigure" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155524
<ubotu> New bug: #155525 in ubuntu "Gutsy Gibbons Update Failed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155525
<ubotu> New bug: #155526 in compiz (main) "[gutsy 64 bits] display problem in up bar of a window after compiz effect of window distorsion " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155526
<ubotu> New bug: #155528 in ubuntu "Gutsy install failure (from live CD install)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155528
<ubotu> New bug: #155530 in ubuntu "Cannot print on Gutsy Gibbon with HP DeskJet 720C" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155530
<ubotu> New bug: #155527 in hplip (main) "error when hp-align is run" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155527
<ubotu> New bug: #155529 in kdebase (main) "can not save sessions" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155529
<ubotu> New bug: #155531 in totem (main) "totem don't display video on Ubuntu 7.10" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155531
<ubotu> New bug: #155532 in nautilus (main) "[gutsy] nautilus information sidebar right-aligns text when background in use" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155532
<ubotu> New bug: #155533 in synaptic (main) "impossible to reinstall a pakage" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155533
<ubotu> New bug: #155534 in ubuntu "[Gutsy] gnome-applets notifies over fullscreen apps" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155534
<ubotu> New bug: #155536 in update-manager (main) "Failed to fetch http://media.blutkind.org/xgl/dists/edgy/main-edgy/binary-i386/Packages.gz 301 Moved Permanently" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155536
<ubotu> New bug: #155535 in gclcvs (universe) "gclcvs in gutsy refuses to upgrade or uninstall" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155535
<ubotu> New bug: #155539 in wings3d (universe) "Wings freezes on geometry creation" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155539
<ubotu> New bug: #155541 in gnome-panel (main) "show desktop applet has gray background" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155541
<ubotu> New bug: #155542 in yelp (main) "[Gutsy]Update is not working" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155542
<ubotu> New bug: #155543 in xchat-gnome (main) "Does not send IRC color escape codes properly" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155543
<ubotu> New bug: #155544 in whois "whois IP results to error: fgets: Connection reset by peer" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155544
<ubotu> New bug: #155547 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "Thunderbird typing in compose window is occasionally very slow" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155547
<ubotu> New bug: #155548 in gnome-panel (main) "Notification Area icons do not resize" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155548
<ubotu> New bug: #155546 in update-manager (main) "Can't update to 7.10" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155546
<ubotu> New bug: #155549 in console-setup (main) "console-setup and ubuntu-minimal fail in upgrade from feisty to gutsy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155549
<ubotu> New bug: #155550 in firefox (main) "Firefox doesn't recognize the Java Blackdown plugin" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155550
<ubotu> New bug: #155551 in kdebase (main) "some icons don't align to grid on login" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155551
<ubotu> New bug: #155552 in update-manager (main) "Update to 7.10 stops due to unresolved server error" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155552
<ubotu> New bug: #155555 in ubuntu "xorg uses large ammounts of CPU, and framerate becomes choppy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155555
<ubotu> New bug: #155556 in ubuntu "gutsy network-manager G4 powerpc 100% cpu usage after installing gstreamer" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155556
<ubotu> New bug: #155557 in ubuntu "upgrade doesn't work with automattix (dup-of: 155552)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155557
<ubotu> New bug: #155558 in ubuntu "upgrade doesn't work with automattix (dup-of: 155552)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155558
<ubotu> New bug: #155553 in icedtea-java7 (universe) "installs unlaunchable menu item" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155553
<ubotu> New bug: #155559 in ubiquity (main) "If LiveCD user already set time zone, don't ask again" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155559
<ubotu> New bug: #155554 in update-manager-core (main) "do-release-upgrade has confusing message about restarting" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155554
<ubotu> New bug: #155561 in emacs22 (main) "Could not install 'emacs22-gtk'" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155561
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-10-13
<mrooney> Should Intrepid firefox bugs go in firefox or firefox-3.0?
<mrooney> I am going to assume firefox-3.0 since that is what apport chooses.
<dholbach> good morning
<maco> dholbach: good morning
<dholbach> hiya maco
<thekorn> good morning
<highvoltage> morning thekorn
<thekorn> hi highvoltage
<elmargol> I'm running intrepid at the moment. If I downgrade to a older kernel lets say hardy will I get huge issues?
<elmargol> I don't know anything else I can do :( I'm out of Ideas. Noone seems to care about my bugreports and I don't want to downgrade to hardy :(
<persia> elmargol, Some things won't work.  I've no idea which.  You could try it, but be prepared for pain.
<elmargol> pain is if your system has a hard crash 5-6x / day
<joumetal> do you have bug number?
<elmargol> bug #278029
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 278029 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-177 "Xserver crashes, scrambled terminals random lines and patterns (dup-of: 270617)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/278029
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 270617 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-177 "Display corruption after short period" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/270617
<persia> elmargol, Is it just nvidia, or nv also?
<elmargol> persia: just nvidia
<persia> elmargol, Hrm.  I don't have any useful suggestions.  I use "vesa" on one of my computers, but I'm not sure that meets your needs.
<persia> Does it work better with one of the other versions?  e,g, 173?
<elmargol> persia: no same problem
<elmargol> the most anoying thing is that i don't get any error messages
<elmargol> maybe I have to somehow increase the logging verbosity
<persia> elmargol, Hrm.  You could complain to nvidia, but I'm not sure how much it would be fixed in intrepid.  I remember a similar issue with the nvidia drivers for edgy, which didn't seem to get sorted until mid-way through feisty for me (although that was "mouse moves, X has crashed", so a different specific bug)
<elmargol> persia: I guess I'm just not going to buy nvidia in the future
<elmargol> Last year 3 nvidia gpus died in my other machine
<elmargol> this laptop gpu is a replacement too
<elmargol> wow if i use the nvidia driver from nvidia kde4 is totally broken :D
<elmargol> I guess you patched a lot in order to get it working inside intrepid?
<persia> I didn't personally touch it.  I believe it can't be patched directly, but it lives in a wrapper which has seen extensive work.
<elmargol> kde4 and the vanilla 177.80 is totally broken
 * Treenaks wonders what could have caused bug 281825
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 281825 in gzip "gzip, gunzip and zgrep manpages are missing" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/281825
<Treenaks> there's nothing in the changelog..
<hggdh> build mistake?
<seb128> hggdh: hey
<seb128> hggdh: do you run evolution svn?
<hggdh> where's seb128?
<seb128> hey hggdh
<hggdh> hi seb128
<hggdh> you vanished for a moment
<seb128> hggdh: just wondering if you were running the gnome-2-24 svn
<seb128> hggdh: right, restart to try some updates
<hggdh> I am running 2.25, but I can checkout 2.24-svn if you need
<seb128> hggdh: I'm pondering uploading svn snapshots to intrepid to do the soname change earlier and test gnome-2-24 before the 2.24.1 tarballs
<seb128> hggdh: don't bother, that was in case you had some opinion on current gnome-2-24
<hggdh> seb128, yes, I do have opinions ;-)
<hggdh> I get some cores every so often, but I have not been able to zero in the issue. Usually at startup
<hggdh> if the svn snapshots have corrected some of the issues on 2.24, I am all for it
<seb128> hggdh: that's rather than intrepid will have 2.24.1 so better to get the svn tested early so issue can be fixed for 2.24.1 rather than waiting for the tarball to notice bugs which will not be fixed before intrepid
<hggdh> seb128, I will checkout 2.24-svn & build & run from there
<hggdh> seb128, svn is good enough, or should I fix on a revision?
<seb128> hggdh: current gnome-2-24 svn
<hggdh> seb128, OK, will do
<hggdh> huh, seb128, what is the tag for 2.24 svn?
<hggdh> gnome-2-24?
<seb128> hggdh: right
<hggdh> merci beaucoup
<seb128> de rien ;-)
<ropetin> Could I ask a general question, related to an interaction on bug #96148 please?  It's a proven bug with the version of KOrganizer that currently is available in Gutsy.  There have been a couple of comments regarding KDE4, which Gutsy doesn't come with.  I made a reference to this and got kinda slammed for it.  Is this a valid resolution for a gustsy bug?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 96148 in kdepim "KOrganizer Doesn't Respect The Time Zone Of Imported Calendars/Events" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/96148
<ropetin> Did that even make sense? :)
<hggdh> ropetin, looking at it
<ropetin> Thanks hggdh
<crevette> hello
<hggdh> ropetin, the reply is really rude
<ropetin> Mine or theirs? :)  I put the rudeness down to to not being a native English speaker (or a jack-ass in general), I was more concerned with the contents.  I.e. should whether something works with KDE4 be or any relevence to a bug in a KDE 3.x package?
<ropetin> of any relevance I meant
<hggdh> ropetin, I do not see yours being rude
<ropetin> Thanks
<hggdh> ropetin, I am logging off now (got to earn some money), so I suggest you take it over with bdmurray or ogasawara_ please wait a bit for them to come in (very early, in TZ)
<ropetin> Thanks for the advice hggdh
<hggdh> ropetin, kde4 is not usually compatible with kde3
<ropetin> I agree :)
<Hobbsee> ropetin: FYI, upstream won't do much more fixing of kde3.
<Hobbsee> ropetin: so, repeatedly saying that it does still exist in gutsy, where it's never going to get fixed anyway, is kinda pointless.
<Hobbsee> and, justifiably enough, he wants to know if it occurs in kde4, so he can report it upstream for htat if it does.
<Hobbsee> ropetin: what you're doing there is shooting the messenger, and someone's reacting.
<Hobbsee> ropetin: kubuntu can't do anything much if kde upstream decide not to do more fixes for KDE3.
<ropetin> Hobbsee: are all fixes generated upstream or do sometimes nice, smart programming types from the Ubuntu community submit them?
<persia> Even if it's a KDE3-only bug, and it's important enough that someone upstream decides to fix it, that's more likely to happen for 8.04.2 or 8.04.3 than for gutsy.
<Hobbsee> ropetin: occasionally they do.  I can probably count those people on one hand, who have committed fixes to kdepim on kubuntu, who weren't kde people.
<ropetin> So basically, and I"m not trying to be an ass, really, honest, the EOL of an Ubuntu version doesn't really count for much?
<Hobbsee> !sru
<ubottu> Stable Release Update information is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<Hobbsee> it counts for the stuff at ^
<Hobbsee> but kubuntu has a manpower problem on top of that, there's no valid patch, and kdepim is a pain to work in.
<ropetin> OK, points taken.  I will consider that when submitting bugs in the future.  ALso I'll try and learn some programming fu so I can help out a bit!
 * ropetin searches for a C++ book
<Hobbsee> on some level, if upstream isn't willing to help, then you're stuffed - as they know the code base much better than anyone else.
<Hobbsee> also, kubuntu tends to focus on the next release, so as many bugs get solved there as possible, which is where the majority of the users are
<persia> It's not just Kubuntu that has a manpower problem either.  The concept of 18/36/60 months of support is mostly that if someone happens to have the time and energy to fix it, it's possible to fix, rather than that it certainly will get fixed.
<ropetin> So in a case like that I'd be better to submit the bug upstream?  Although in this case it's a moot point, someone already had
<Hobbsee> ropetin: that'd be a good try, but i doubt anyone will want to fix ti anyway
<Hobbsee> (unfortunately)
<ropetin> :D  OK
<persia> ropetin, It never hurts to have the bug in both places, as long as you remember that it's really a matter of hoping someone feels like fixing it, rather than that someone necessarily will respond to every bug report.
<ropetin> True true
<persia> (that applies both to Ubuntu and upstream)
<AnAnt> Hello, is there any info that I should add to bug 281451 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 281451 in linux "uvesafb does not support 1280x800 resolution for NVIDIA graphics adapters" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/281451
<crevette> hey there
<AnAnt> ?
<tseliot> AnAnt: maybe ask in #ubuntu-kernel ?
<AnAnt> no one answered there
<dholbach> bdmurray: hiya - can you check if https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2008-October/026683.html would make sense to you?
<persia> dholbach, You probably also want to discuss with seb128, who has successfully argued against previous attempts to use a tag as part of helping manage patches.
<seb128> persia: did I?
<persia> seb128, At least the last two times I raised the issue to the bugsquad.
<persia> You suggested that we should get the LP devs to fix the patch flag to be meaningful.  It's hard to disagree with that :)
<seb128> are you sure? I'm a bit surprise, at least I'm not against the idea but I was perhaps again the way suggested
<persia> Probably in part the way it was suggested, and perhaps in part because at least once I just did it for about 300 patches, and you got a *lot* of bugmail from me.
<dholbach> persia: the problem I'm trying to solve is: there's no patch status in LP, so how do we get from 2006 patches in LP to 0 - I think it'd help to be able to say "this patch A needs attention from a sponsor", "we know a lot about this patch B, but it needs work" and "nobody ever looked at patch C"
<persia> If you're not opposed to the idea, then that's good news, but I wanted to make sure, based on history :)
<seb128> oh, discussing an idea and spamming me before discussing the idea are different things ;-)
<dholbach> without having to guess what the bug status is supposed to mean in whatever context
<persia> dholbach, I understand.  That's the reason the "bugs with patches" list appears on qa.ubuntuwire.com
<seb128> but yeah I tend to complain when I have 300 bugs mails when opening my mail client
<dholbach> persia: it appears on harvest as well
<persia> seb128, And probably the second time I just reminded you of the first :)
<persia> dholbach, We got it down to about 800 once, with some concerted effort, but part of that involved using tags, and generated a lot of bugmail.
<persia> I'm hugely in favour of such a thing, just wanted to make sure we got seb128's buy-in before we did it :)
<seb128> the issue is "what do we call patches"
<dholbach> I expect that if we get on top of things again, it will be fine
<seb128> ie, is your goal to untag all the crap there?
<seb128> I triaged a bug which had a screenshot tagged as patch some days ago
<persia> The goal is to 1) untag all the crap, 2) identify stuff that needs a developer to prepare a candidate, and publish the lists so people do it.
<dholbach> I'm also happy to write up "if you triage a bug with a patch, please make sure that 1), 2), 3), 4) all apply, then use the tag or disable the patch flag of remove the patch altogether"
<persia> dholbach, Sounds good to me.  I'd also like to see the use of "triaged patch" for when submitters put a one or two line patch in the description or a comment.
<seb128> do we have some statistics on the category of patches we have at the moment?
<dholbach> seb128: I think it'd help if we had a way for a bug triager to say "I looked at it and to me it seems fine, this is why I use tag 'triaged-patch' for the bug"
<persia> I don't think anyone collected statistics recently.  Generally, I'm against the collection, as it's easier to triage them while collecting, but that makes the statistics wrong later (I tried that once).
<dholbach> seb128: we just know: 1) 2006 bugs with patches, 2) ~70 bugs in the sponsoring queue
<seb128> dholbach: if the patch is not correct it should probably just be untagger patch
<dholbach> that's it
<persia> Right, and a comment added saying why it's not a patch.
<dholbach> seb128: the thing is: right now all we know is: this patch needs review (sponsoring teams on it) or it has a patch
<seb128> I've to admit patch to descriptions tend to sit for ever on the desktop bugs, those are so small details that the change bring trouble rather than help
<dholbach> if we had the additional information that somebody checked that it is a patch, it has documentation, we know where it comes from and it even applies - that'd be great
<seb128> or typo fixes, etc
<dholbach> seb128: that's a separate problem, but I agree
<seb128> well, that's going to get in the way of your "bring the number of pending patches to 0"
<dholbach> it'd be nice to make "collecting patches from LP if you do an upload anyway" a more common pattern
<seb128> that's not the issue
<seb128> typo fixes are often not worth a delta over debian or breaking all the translations because the english text had a typo
<seb128> so basically that's "yeah that's a typo, the patch is correct but I don't want to apply it"
<seb128> and we have no good way to deal with those nowadays
<dholbach> I agree
<seb128> I want typo fixes to go upstream or to debian, not to be ubuntu specific
<seb128> the issue is that I don't want to discourage contributors either
<dholbach> still, I'd like to be able to say "this bug is supposed to have a patch" or "somebody made sure that this is something that applies and we know something about it" or "this needs work"
<seb128> so basically I tend to add a comment to the bug and ignore it then
<dholbach> that should be fine too: goes to sponsoring queue, leaves sponsoring queue again with developer comment
<seb128> right, but the bug will be sitting there having a patch
<dholbach> but hopefully an upstream task after that too
<seb128> just raising it as one case we should try to address by some way but I've no good suggestion
<persia> seb128, For most of the typo fixes, etc. wouldn't it be nice to have the procedure say "prepare a clean patch against upstream, and publish in an upstream bug"?
<seb128> persia: I tend to do that and submitter don't reply half of the time
<dholbach> anyway... if you guys feel like it, it'd be nice if you'd reply to the mail I pointed bdmurray to :)
<seb128> which means half of the time they do which is good ;-)
<seb128> dholbach: you should have changed the subject, I didn't read it because it's a reply in the middle of a long discussion
<persia> seb128, Right.  The submitter is probably not the right person.  We want to make lists trivially available to the wider development community to help push the patches around.
<dholbach> seb128: right... next time :)
<persia> dholbach, What do you think about using "ubuntu-patch" and "upstream-patch" or both instead of "triaged-patch" to help in this situation?
<dholbach> persia: erm, I'm not sure I understand
<dholbach> the bit of information I wanted to add was "from a triage perspective the bug is OK, now we need somebody who can judge the code changes"
<persia> dholbach, OK.  Some patches are interesting for ubuntu, and should be applied.  Some patches are interesting for upstream, and should be applied.  These sets are not distinct, nor are they identical.
<dholbach> if something should go upstream, it should be enough to add an empty upstream task, no?
<persia> It helps identify stuff that needs someone to clean up and push upstream vs. stuff for which it's useful to prepare a debdiff.  Sometimes it's both, but not always.
<persia> Adding an upstream task doesn't make a good list for someone who wants to e.g. help the desktop team.
<dholbach> we put a lot of effort into making use of upstream tasks :)
<persia> It would be *great* if someone would comb through all the patches seb128 rejected as too painful to carry as delta, and pushed them upstream.
<seb128> dholbach: well, the thing is that you want all the patches to be reviewed, how do you get those typo fix marked as patch-triaged out of your list of patches that need action?
<dholbach> what do you generally do with them?
<dholbach> put them into 'fix committed' and pick them up every once in a while?
<dholbach> or just flat-out ignore them?
<seb128> ignore
<dholbach> I think that the two issues are generally related, but I think that just getting all the bugs with patches attached from stage 1 (nobody knows) to stage 2 (we know that it applies, we know where it's from and we know it's a patch) is worth on its own already
<seb128> as said they often mean breaking translations
<dholbach> *nod*
<dholbach> I'd just open an upstream task and unsub the sponsors team with a comment
<persia> dholbach, I agree, but I think it's worth separating phase 2 into the two groups, to provide better direction on what people should do.
<seb128> right, I do that basically
<seb128> they will still be on your 2006 patches list though
<persia> Having debdiffs with .desktop HIDification changes will just annoy people.
<persia> By having two tags in the basic rules, people processing them know to take one, the other, or both actions to get them handled.
<seb128> dholbach: anyway your suggestions are a good first step, I was just discussing what else we could do for some other cases
<dholbach> seb128: we could mark them 'fix committed'
<dholbach> seb128: that way we know 'a fix is available' and are more likely to close them
<seb128> dholbach: the issue is that I don't want to use the fix in ubuntu
<seb128> but that might be a corner case
<seb128> I should maybe just unset the patch flag for those
<dholbach> we could use 'won't fix'
<dholbach> with a very nice explanation why, that would make sense too
<seb128> right
<dholbach> but I really think it's a corner case
<persia> won't fix makes sense, but it won't get the bugs pushed upstream, which is the behaviour we want.
<seb128> right, let's not spend too much time on that now
<dholbach> and it'd help if people would get involved with "patch triage"
<persia> I disagree it's a corner case : I see *lots* of spelling issues, grammar mistakes, HIDifications, etc.
<dholbach> persia: the open upstream task is something a few people are looking at already
<persia> s/HID/HIG/
<persia> dholbach, Yes, that's the issue: a few.
<seb128> dholbach: can we search for bugs which have a patch but are not tagger patch-triaged?
<persia> When we have a patch, we should be proactive about telling the many developers that the patch needs to get upstream.
<dholbach> persia: I don't see that blocking the proposal - people looking at upstream tasks are getting more and more and more
<seb128> I think launchpad doesn't allow the negations in searches
<persia> seb128, searching for the absence of a tag doesn't work yet.
<seb128> what I though
<dholbach> seb128: I'd ask bdmurray to add that information to the harvest patch list
<persia> dholbach, OK.  As you like.  I just don't think it's easy to change later, and would make a difference.  No complaints if you haven't the energy to differentiate.
<charlie-tca> Could I interrupt to ask that a bug for manual partitioning in Intrepid be triaged?
<charlie-tca> Bug 280900, which seems there are now three on this
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 280900 in ubiquity "Intrepid daily-live won't install from desktop using manual partitioning" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/280900
<dholbach> persia: this is a standard workflow we use
<dholbach> persia: I'm not sure what you're disagreeing about
<persia> dholbach, What is a "standard workflow" and who is "we"?
<dholbach> if a bug with all its data needs to go upstream, we add an upstream task
<persia> I'm suggesting that we use two tags to help identify things needing doing, in the expectation that it will result in more stuff getting pushed upstream with clean patches.
<persia> Oh, right.  That's irrelevant.
<persia> OK.  So there's a bug.  It has some number of tasks (upstream, debian, ubuntu, fedora, etc.)
<persia> Someone submits a patch.
<bdmurray> charlie-tca: looking
<charlie-tca> thanks
<persia> The patch reviewer might say "Hmm.  Good patch.  Let's get it applied".  That would get the "ubuntu-patch" tag.
<persia> The patch reviewer might say "Hmm.  Good patch.  Belongs upstream."  That would get the "upstream-patch" tag.
<persia> Some bugs would only get one tag, some none, some both.
<persia> Then, people looking at the patch bugs can say "I'm preparing debdiffs today" or "I'm going to chase bugzilla today", and get a good list of patches to meet their intended work for the day.
<persia> dholbach, Does that make sense?
<persia> dholbach, Essentially, it's about creating the structure to not be overwhelmed before the people looking at the upstream tasks get overwhelmed (as the people looking at the patches generally already have)
<dholbach> persia: in most cases it would be the sponsor saying that
<persia> Why limit it to sponsors?
<dholbach> I'm not limiting it
<dholbach> it's my gut feeling
<persia> Only about 1/3 of the developers are potential sponsors.  Most of the rest are quite capable of patch review.
<dholbach> let's say it's a bigger patch I don't feel comfortable just uploading
<dholbach> then I'd use the upstream thing as well
<persia> In fact, encouraging the other 2/3s to do patch review would be a good way to demonstrate their ability to make good decisions about things.
<persia> Right.
<persia> See, the only part of your proposal with which I disagree is the part about subscribing the sponsors to all the triaged patches.
<persia> I think of the sponsors as just checking to make sure the sponsorees are doing it right.  It's not about pulling all the patches.
<dholbach> we don't need to do it in a mass subscription, but slowly :)
<persia> For that, we should be using *all* the developers.
<persia> See, I disagree.  The sponsor teams aren't the right place for that.
<persia> The sponsor teams are small, and there's only a few active members of either (although u-m-s has been getting much better lately)
<dholbach> sure, if somebody can make a well-educated decision about the patch and isn't a sponsor, that's fine with me
<persia> On the other hand, the number of people who need something to do is *large*, and most of them can review sets, and prepare something.
<seb128> dholbach: where can I find your harvest tool to make the url corresponding to a team on launchpad? ;-)
<dholbach> it'd be nice if you could follow up on the thread with your opinion
<dholbach> seb128: hang on
<persia> Yeah.  It would.
<dholbach> seb128: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2008-August/026118.html
<dholbach> thanks a lot persia
<persia> Anyway, way too late for me, again.  Good night.
<dholbach> I need to hop on a call
<dholbach> sleep tight
<seb128> dholbach: danke
<bdmurray> charlie-tca: come to find out a fix is commited for that bug
<charlie-tca> Terrific! thanks very much
<charlie-tca> I didn't confirm because I reported it.
<bdmurray> thanks for pointing out the duplicates too! I'll work on merging those
<seb128> dholbach: is "mark reviewed" supposed to do something?
<charlie-tca> You're welcome. I'm trying
<dholbach> seb128: yes, it should - in a call now
<bdmurray> charlie-tca: if you want to look for any other duplicates the distinguishing part is the python traceback in your debug log file particularly the last 2 lines
<charlie-tca> bdmurray: Thanks, I'll do that
<mrooney> bdmurray: what should be done with the gnome-icon-theme task for bug 209072?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 209072 in gnome-app-install "network tools icon is huge in "add/remove applications"" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/209072
<bdmurray> mrooney: it looks like what mvo did is a workaround - https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-app-install see 0.5.2.7-0ubuntu1
<bdmurray> So I think there is still a bug there
<mrooney> bdmurray: I see, so I can probably confirm it at least?
<bdmurray> mvo: ping
<bdmurray> mrooney: I think the Hardy task can be won't fix I'm not certain whether or not the bug with gnome-icon-theme still exists
<mvo> bdmurray: pong
<bdmurray> mvo: we were looking at bug 209072 again, and I believe you worked around an issue with gnome-icon-theme there
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 209072 in gnome-app-install "network tools icon is huge in "add/remove applications"" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/209072
<mvo> bdmurray: I think I added code in g-a-i to deal with huge icons. did the bug reappear?
<bdmurray> mvo: right, you worked around it we were curious if the gnome-icon-theme task was valid
<mvo> bdmurray: frankly I don't know, I think it was back in hardy, not sure if the icon changed in the meantime to have a sensible default size
 * pochu waves
<pochu> could anybody with access to bug 281146 tell me in which package it is? is it xulrunner?
<ubottu> Bug 281146 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/281146 is private
 * pochu would like to see it, as he's triaging bug 271807
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 271807 in liferea "liferea-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in g_signal_emit_valist()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/271807
<bdmurray> mvo: okay, thanks.  If someone was motivated they could create a debdiff and see what code changed to create a test right?
<bdmurray> pochu: I can't see it either.  I might be able to check the db for you though
<pochu> hi bdmurray :)
<pochu> bdmurray: I guess it's in a package in main so we would need a core-dev
<bdmurray> pochu: it could be just the reporter is subscribed
<pochu> bdmurray: right
<bdmurray> pochu: just the reporter and apport it looks like
<mvo> bdmurray: yeah, or look over the diff in the filelist, I'm not sure its terrible important
<pochu> I've let the reporter know I can't access it. Perhaps he will mark it as public or something
<pochu> hey mvo!
<bdmurray> mvo: yeah, I don't think so either just wanted to document what we know for someone else
<mvo> hey pochu
<Awsoonn> bdmurray, pedro_: Thursday is all ready to go, I just need to click send late thrusday night for the e-mail to go out.
<Awsoonn> pedro_: thanks for taking care of tomarrow. :) you rock as usual
<pedro_> Awsoonn: great, thanks pal!
<pedro_> Awsoonn: no problem, thanks for taking care of the next one ;-)
 * pedro_ hugs Awsoonn
<bdmurray> Awsoonn: Did you look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cups/+bugs when making the list?
<nellery> what package should bugs found during the automatic disk check when booting ubuntu go under?
<bdmurray> nellery: what kind of bug?
<nellery> bddebian: actually, I'm just wondering
<nellery> sorry bdmurray
<bdmurray> probably e2fsprogs depending on the filesystem
<nellery> bddebian: ok thanks
<nellery> bdmurray: what package would numlock/capslock lights not turning on fit under?
<Treenaks> nellery: You have to press numlock twice to turn it off the first time?
<Treenaks> nellery: and it won't stay off between reboots?
<Treenaks> nellery: (that's my problem..)
<nellery> Treenaks: no, my capslock light on my laptop doesnt turn on when I enable it from an external keyboard
<nellery> but it did in Hardy, does in Windows, and works from my laptop keyboard
<bdmurray> nellery: I'm really not certain.  Have you tried it outside of X?
<nellery> bdmurray: no, I'll test that now
<nellery> bdmurray: the light does turn on when X is disabled
<nellery> sorry, said that in -devel by accident
<bdmurray> nellery: it's likely X related then - that's all I've got though
<nellery> bddebian: ok thanks a lot
<Treenaks> xserver-xorg has several num lock related bugs
<bdmurray> nellery: you might also check in #ubuntu-x to see if they have any ideas
<nellery> bdmurray: will do
<jibel> Hi bugsquad, who should I warn regarding bug 269539 ? This is a failure of the 3 way merger and reports are accumulating
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 269539 in ucf "package linux-image-2.6.27-3-generic failed to install/upgrade: "Conflicts found! Please edit `/var/run/grub/menu.lst' and sort them out manually."" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/269539
<bdmurray> jibel: can you elaborate a little on what you've found?
<jibel> when the user has modified menu.lst then the kernel upgrade fails if the user selects the 3 way merge.
<jibel> The error is caused by ucf at line 993 in update-grub
<bdmurray> jibel: slangasek is pretty familiar with grub I believe
<jibel> bdmurray: Thanks, I'll see with him then.
<greg-g> bug 269083
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 269083 in gnome-power-manager "gnome-power-manager crashed with SIGSEGV in g_closure_invoke()" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/269083
 * greg-g just getting a link
<bdmurray> greg-g: why do you use the bot for that? I have a firefox keyword search for bugs I could look up
<greg-g> bdmurray: I wonder gnome-do actually does a similar thing
<RAOF> greg-g: It does indeed.  The launchpad plugin has a 'find bug by bugnumber' action.
<greg-g> RAOF: just found it, using it from now on, thanks!
<greg-g> hmm, but it seems that bug might be an issue too
<PMT> Ding dong, bug chat.
<PMT> paulproteus - how novel.
<PMT> gnome-power-mangler compiled by me seg faults.
<PMT> I'm reasonably certain my buildenv is sane.
<greg-g> PMT is referring to the bug I just linked to
<paulproteus> PMT, Awesome.
<PMT> Ah, pre-emptive linking. Thanks greg. :)
<PMT> And by segfaults, I mean "on attempting to run it, it segfaults immediately."
<PMT> NICE! it segfaults in the same place as the bug.
<greg-g> I can't confirm (I would normally as I run amd64) as my laptop is not in my possession currently
<paulproteus> greg-g, I forgot you were laptopless.
<PMT> :)
<PMT> Fascinating! It does look like a compiler bug.
<PMT> Hang on.
<paulproteus> PMT, I suggested that BTW given what I remember of the argv corruption bug that Venkatesh and I ran into ca. 3y ago.
<paulproteus> (that it may be a compiler bug)
<PMT> It seems to be a compiler bug. I'm currently cross-referencing what 4364f7 is, since it's definitely not a valid 64-bit pointer.
<paulproteus> PMT, http://lists.openwall.net/linux-ext4/2008/07/30/18 fwiw
<paulproteus> Try with gcc-4.2
<PMT> I'm trying 4.1.
<paulproteus> Okay.
<paulproteus> I would do 4.2 first since it's what Ted Tso told me to use before.
<PMT> I believe it.
<PMT> Yeah, I got the exact same string as the bug-reporter using valgrind to watch this.
<paulproteus> Sweet.
<PMT> Nope, gcc-4.1 did the same damn thing.
<paulproteus> Gack.
<paulproteus> PMT, But wait
<paulproteus> is it libc that should be recompiled...?
<paulproteus> BTW, welcome to Gentubuntu.
<PMT> oh god
<PMT> i hope not
<greg-g> haha
 * paulproteus giggles.
<PMT> dammit ubuntu
<PMT> i swear to god
<PMT> if i end up running -* in my sources.list
<PMT> i'll kill you all
<paulproteus> Is "-*" Gentoo speak for "recompile world"?
<PMT> -* is gentoo-speak for "so unstable it didn't even go into unstable"
<paulproteus> Hah.
<RAOF> I'd be rebuilding glib; since it seems that it's glib corrupting the otherwise perfectly fine pointer being sent to it.
<PMT> nope, there goes gcc 4.2 too.
<PMT> RAOF makes a compelling argument.
<PMT> It's even more exciting, RAOF - it's predictably corrupting it, and dropping a constant string in where the pointer belongs!
<paulproteus> PMT, OT: #ext3grep is a good time.
<PMT> uh-oh
<PMT> are they flaming me in there
<paulproteus> No, honest.
<PMT> interesting question
 * PMT throws his core 2 at the process of recompiling libglib
<paulproteus> For if possible, let it be so!
<RAOF> PMT: Oh, really?  That's pretty crazy :)
<PMT> RAOF - ?
<PMT> the constant string? yeah.
<RAOF> PMT: Sorry - delayed.  The constant string thing.
<PMT> even better because the constant string doesn't appear, as far as I can tell, in the original src.
<PMT> The string is ":TIME **" according to Jan Evert on the bug.
<PMT> But TIME as all-caps doesn't appear in the source anywhere as a string literal.
<PMT> Nor does any variant on time appear inside of a toupper call.
<RAOF> gcc has become self aware.
<PMT> OH NOOO
<paulproteus> PMT, I wonder if it appears in libglib...
<PMT> [you know, i only typed 1 O, and lag from my wireless added a few. but that's even better.]
<PMT> paulproteus - checking that already.
<paulproteus> lol re: NOO
<PMT> kind of hard to grep and compile the source at the same time.
<PMT> As a string literal, I'm not seeing time.
<PMT> it might exist anyway.
<PMT> there are toupper calls in glib, though, unlike in g-p-m, so i'm not likely to know.
<james_w> is this one that goes away if you call g-p-m with --debug?
<PMT> that's exciting if true. give me a moment.
<james_w> erm --verbose I mean?
<james_w> TIME ** is from g-p-m I believe
<PMT> I believe it. I couldn't find the literal itself in the code, though.
<PMT> fascinating.
<PMT> my battery appears to have drained so low, i no longer trigger the codepath to pop up the message.
<PMT> give me a few minutes to charge to the appropriate level again. :)
<K99Brain> warp10, sorry, I have seen that you are a contact for the package xchat. It's true?
<james_w> PMT: it would be great if you could try building g-p-m pristine sources and see if you can trigger the crash with them
<PMT> james_w - I will, in a moment.
<PMT> First I'm checking the debug flag thing.
<PMT> --verbose, rather.
<PMT> HAH!
<PMT> --verbose doesn't make the bug go away, but the pointer is different!
<PMT> james_w - give me a moment to generate  the 2.24 vanilla package and I shall.
<james_w> maybe it's a different bug from the one I was looking at before then
<james_w> sounds like a similar trigger point though
<PMT> it's kind of sad
<PMT> i can tell my battery is running low when gnome-power-manager segfaults
<paulproteus> lol, PMT
<bdmurray> seb128: can you take a look at bug 279158?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 279158 in ubuntu-meta "gnome-spell a redundant dependency of ubuntu-desktop" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/279158
<PMT> hang on, need to charge again.
<PMT> battery got too low to cause EMIT notice.
<PMT> [i *HATE* bugs dependent on battery state]
<PMT> nope sorry
<PMT> vanilla 2.24.0 triggers the bug, james_w
<PMT> at the same place, no less.
<james_w> PMT: good to know, thanks
<james_w> PMT: there's a bug open at bugzilla.gnome.org already, you could drop that information there
<PMT> I shall.
<james_w> thanks
<PMT> I just rebuilt libglib, and then rebuilt gnome-power-mangler against the new libglib.
<PMT> Let's see what happens.
<PMT> nope.
<PMT> same pointer, same place.
<james_w> PMT: you got a backtrace?
<james_w> does it match the one at the start of the bug report?
<PMT> which, the gnome or the launchpad?
<james_w> they're the same aren't they?
<PMT> Yes.
<PMT> mine matches the valgrind stace trace posted by Mike Lundy on the launchpad bug.
<james_w> PMT: also, when you tried --verbose, did you use --no-daemon as well?
 * PMT wonders if he should apply the insane patches to gdb and see if he can find out where that pointer came from...
<PMT> I did.
<james_w> are you amd64?
<paulproteus> (Yes, he is)
<PMT> james_w - yes.
<PMT> otherwise, 0x3a54494d45202a2a as a pointer would be even more exciting.
<james_w> I imagine this is a mistake in the definition of some callback signatures where there is a type mis-match,
<PMT> james_w - I'm afraid I don't follow why this would recur on intrepid and not hardy, since IIRC the callback signatures are the same.
<PMT> (for the affected function)
<PMT> let me go build hardy's and get back to you.
<PMT> built hardy's
<PMT> let's see what happens when my charge gets sufficiently low
<PMT> confirm
<PMT> 2.22.1 from hardy does not trigger
<PMT> 2.24 from intrepid does
<PMT> time to go version diffing.
<PMT> 200k diff? HURRAY!
<RAOF> PMT: The source is probably mirrored in bzr at launchpad - you could run a bisect on it if wading through a 200k diff doesn't sound appealing
<PMT> i'll look
<RAOF> If the bzr-bisect plugin isn't packaged, you can find it on http://launchpad.net/bzr-bisect
<PMT> RAOF - it says the packaging for it is in bzr, but apparently not the source.
<RAOF> That's a bit annoying.... Oh!  There's that public gnome bzr mirror, too.
<PMT> good idea. poking.
<james_w> RAOF: good idea
<PMT> http://bzr-mirror.gnome.org/gnome-power-manager/ - a-ha.
<PMT> also, ironically, you are correct - bzr bisect isn't packaged, it seems.
<PMT> remind me to do that.
<PMT> actually, hm. one moment.
<james_w> why is it ironic that he is correct?
<PMT> I find it ironic that a project maintained for bzr on launchpad is not packaged.
<PMT> it's counterintuitive.
<PMT> also, I'm unfamiliar with bzr, and can't seem to manage using gnome's public bzr mirror, since the instructions on the gnome.org wiki are geared toward people with commit access.
<RAOF> You should be able to do the same thing, just with http:// rather than bzr+ssh://
<james_w> "bzr branch http://bzr-mirror.gnome.org/gnome-power-manager/trunk/" should work
<PMT> thank you :)
 * PMT tries.
<PMT> RAOF - that doesn't work
<PMT> james_w - that works.
<PMT> hm.
<PMT> hm.
<PMT> bzr bisect doesn't seem to work the way I expect it to.
<PMT> I do bzr bisect move 2491 [2.23.1] and do bzr bisect no, and the log shows :2801 no
<james_w> PMT: I've found it I think
<james_w> PMT: willing to test a patch
<james_w> ?
<PMT> james_w - sure.
<PMT> what'd you find?
<james_w> mistake in the signal closures
<PMT> hah.
<james_w> you were right, they didn't change
<james_w> just need a minute to find the other bugs that will be lurking
<PMT> sure
<james_w> could you look at the launchpad bugs for anything in the last couple of months with closures in the stack traces?
<james_w> only needs to be crash bugs
<PMT> sure
<paulproteus> Super rad, james_w + PMT.
<PMT> that's probably a lot of bugs, james_w
<PMT> looking around
<PMT> there doesn't seem to be a nice search tag for crasher bugs, james_w. am i missing something?
<james_w> I don't think so
<james_w> apport ones will only be Medium and have distinctive titles
<PMT> "great" :)
<PMT> poking around now
<PMT> well, still poking around, rather.
<james_w> for the rest just look at the last page of bug reports and look for "crash" and similar in the title
<PMT> 144 results for the "eww"
<james_w> bug 269049
 * PMT does some time-sorting.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 269049 in gnome-power-manager "gnome-power-manager crashed with SIGSEGV in IA__g_closure_invoke()" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/269049
<james_w> apport failed to retrace, but it's amd64, probably could be duped
<PMT> looks about right.
<PMT> why not have me try the patch you made, and if it works for me, tell them to try with a rebuilt package with that patch?
<PMT> i have a long list of 140 bugs with g_closure_invoke in their traces.
<PMT> about 70 of them are recent.
<paulproteus> Hah.
<james_w> 'cos I haven't written it yet :-)
<james_w> bug 272002
<ubottu> Bug 272002 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/272002 is private
<PMT> james_w - a-ha. *snicker*
<james_w> bug 260894 perhaps
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 260894 in gnome-power-manager "Gnome Power Manager Crashes everytime after login" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/260894
<PMT> are we looking just against g-p-m?
<PMT> that's easier.
<james_w> oh yeah
<james_w> :-)
<james_w> that's the lot I think
<PMT> :-)
<PMT> i think so too
<james_w> there all failed retraces, so I'll just dupe them and apport will tell us if I am wrong
<PMT> thanks - you've done basically everything, and i've wandered along watching. :)
<PMT> sure.
<PMT> let me know when you have a patch to test, and i'll try it.
<james_w> PMT: debdiff or plain patch?
<PMT> james_w - either.
<james_w> http://paste.ubuntu.com/57174/
<PMT> trying
<PMT> james_w - my compiler seems to think gpm_marshal_VOID__FLOAT is undefined.
<james_w> damn
<james_w> I'm not experienced with this
<PMT> heh :)
<PMT> one sec
<james_w> ah, just not reading the code apparently, give me a moment and I'll have a working patch
<PMT> okay
<wgrant> Anybody around using a Synaptics touchpad on Intrepid with either multi-finger tapping or two-finger scrolling? I need testers.
<PMT> james_w - i'm gonna grab a meal, i'll be back in ca 15m.
<james_w> wgrant: maybe. How do I know/how do I set it up?
<wgrant> james_w: You know if you're using two-finger scrolling - it has to be enabled manually.
<wgrant> For multi-finger tapping, a two-finger tap should give a middle click, and a three-finger tap a right click.
<james_w> PMT: http://paste.ubuntu.com/57176/
<wgrant> Multi-finger tapping should be very difficult at the moment.
<james_w> PMT: it's even test built this time
<james_w> wgrant: I've never knowingly used either
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-10-14
<wgrant> james_w: I sometimes wonder how people survive without multi-finger tapping...
<Awsoonn> wgrant, do I need special hardware or will any touchpad work?
<wgrant> Awsoonn: If your touchpad does scrolly things, it's the right kind
<Awsoonn> it does inded, how do i enabe multitouch scrolling and tapping and such?
<wgrant> Awsoonn: Multi-finger tapping needs to enabling; we have it on by default.
<wgrant> But it's very hard to do now.
<wgrant> Which is what I'm trying to fix.
<wgrant> It worked in Hardy.
<pedro_> are you using a macbook?
<wgrant> Anybody who feels like testing, even if they don't normally use those features: https://edge.launchpad.net/~wgrant/+archive
<Awsoonn> if you ned testers, this is a fresh install I'm on right now
<wgrant> pedro_: Me?
<pedro_> wgrant: yes
<wgrant> Grab the newer xfree86-driver-synaptics from there.
<wgrant> pedro_: No.
<pedro_> all this multi taping thing reminds me of a macbook
<wgrant> pedro_: Why?
<pedro_> you know where you don't have a second button for the menu and things like that
<wgrant> Macbooks have two-finger scrolling on my default.
<wgrant> Ah.
<wgrant> I rarely use buttons.
<Awsoonn> wgrant, will I need to restart X?
<wgrant> Awsoonn: You will.
<Awsoonn> or enable it in a config file or anythign after i install your package?
<Awsoonn> alrighty then. see you in a flash
<wgrant> No config required.
<Awsoonn> cool!
<wgrant> It works? What have you tried?
<Awsoonn> 2 finger tap works prety well
<Awsoonn> 3 finger worked once
<Awsoonn> it usually just makes my mouse go crazy on teh screeen
<wgrant> 3 is hard to get right. You have to ensure the fingers hit around the same time with around the same pressure.
<Awsoonn> ok, I got it to work once more
<wgrant> It takes a bit of getting used to. But two-finger works reliably?
<Awsoonn> yea,
<wgrant> Excellent. Thanks.
<Awsoonn> scrolling, hasn't worked yet for me here
<wgrant> Two-finger scrolling? Is it enabled?
<Awsoonn> I don't know
<Awsoonn> I dt enable anythign, so I guess not?
<Awsoonn> lag is killing my typing here, sorry
<Awsoonn> how do I enable the scrolling function?
<wgrant> xinput set-int-prop "Your Touchpad's Device Name Here" "Synaptics Two-Finger Scrolling" 8 1 0
<wgrant> You can then scroll vertically just by dragging two fingers up or down anywhere on the touchpad.
<Awsoonn> how can I find my touchpad's name?
<wgrant> xinput list
<Awsoonn> does it require a x-restart?
<wgrant> No.
<wgrant> xinput list-props "Your Touchpad Here"
<wgrant> That will show the current settings.
<wgrant> You're looking for a "1 0" for Synaptics Two-Finger Scrolling.
<wgrant> Just above the middle of that listing.
<hggdh> wgrant, this is on your synaptics version, correct?
<wgrant> hggdh: Yes.
<Awsoonn> ok, I se it in there
<hggdh> without restart, I still get the fetch failure on xinput list
<Awsoonn> oh that is jsut too cool
<wgrant> hggdh: Yep... it's an amd64-specific bug that we're trying to work out.
<Awsoonn> I had my fingers too close I guess
<Awsoonn> I can boot this int 64-bit too if you need.
<wgrant> Awsoonn: We can reproduce it, so that won't be necessary.
<wgrant> But thanks for testing!
<Awsoonn> hey thanks for doing the hard work!
<Awsoonn> maybe you'll be the person I wanted to talk to :)
<Awsoonn> rnoicly enough... I cant in here with a problem, on INtrepid, the volume buttons on my laptop cause the vlue to quickly go all teh way to max, and all teh way to low with one press. then the keyboard stops responding
<wgrant> .... volume?
<wgrant> Do you mean brightness?
<wgrant> I've not seen that with volume before.
<wgrant> Damn.
<Awsoonn> if I were on a micro, I'd say that the interupt wasing being cleared after servicing, but I dont knwo how it works on a computer
<wgrant> What kind of laptop is it?
<Awsoonn> HP
<wgrant> And can you recover by switching to a VT and back?
<Awsoonn> I'll try :)
<wgrant> And if you run xev and hit a volume key, do you see lots and lots of events?
<wgrant> And if you turn off key repeat in System->Preferences->Keyboard, does it fix it?
<Awsoonn> not quite
<Awsoonn> I have a slightly differant t set of snptoms
<Awsoonn> switchign to a VT and back fixes it
<Awsoonn> but, turnign off repeat doen'st fix it
<wgrant> Hmm.
<wgrant> What does xev say?
<Awsoonn> it makes it better maybe though, I don tget any mesages in xev, and the volume only goes up one click, but after that one click, the keyboard stops working and it can't go any farther up
<wgrant> OK.
<wgrant> Hmm
<Awsoonn> interestingly enough, i can't evn put my curso in the terminal after it borks
<Awsoonn> i'll paste bin you some xev
<Awsoonn> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/57192/
<Awsoonn> if that means anything to you :) Ibegan to log the xev, presses volume up got one click, couldn't go any farther, then volume down, couldnt go any farther, did a few ups and downs after that for good measure, switched to a VT and back and paste bin'd it
<Awsoonn> so you have the story to go with the log.
<wgrant> I've so far been unable to catch the kernel guy I need...
<Awsoonn> I don't even know where to start looking for that kind of code, otherwise I'd have looked myself
<wgrant> Exactly.
<Awsoonn> well, e-mail me or msg me if you need more help with it or anything
<wgrant> Will do.
<wgrant> Thanks.
<Awsoonn> accually, do you think you could give me a pointer to where that code might lie?
<wgrant> I have no clue.
<Awsoonn> you think it's in teh kernel? I was thinkign the same thing, but what module would tha tbe part of?
<wgrant> A couple of us think it's in the kernel, yes.
 * wgrant knows the kernel not.
<Awsoonn> and let em guess, a couple of the kernel guys think it's in X
<wgrant> We haven't managed to talk to them yet.
<Awsoonn> right on, who is the guy you were hopign to track down?
<wgrant> rtg
<Awsoonn> awesome, a new name to me. :)
<crimsun> wgrant: probably on more readily tomorrow US time, as today is a federal holiday
<Awsoonn> rtg is Canadian?
<ogra> heh, no
<ogra> american
<wgrant> crimsun: Aha.
 * Awsoonn wonders how many people know it's Canadian thanks giving day
 * ogra does 
 * Awsoonn wonders is ogra is getting turkey tonight
<ogra> nah, i had pork, we dont celebrate thanksgiving in germany :)
<paulproteus> PMT, Any luck with that btw?
<Awsoonn> I recomend you start ThanksGiving in Germany... turkey s delicious afterall.
<PMT> paulproteus - trying.
<ogra> well, i can have turkey without a reason ;)
<PMT> it'll take awhile for me to figure out how to burn battery to trigger this
<greg-g> PMT: glxdemo :)
<PMT> working on it
<PMT> i'm using cpuburn and glxdemo
<PMT> gotta travel to b-more
<PMT> will call back ca 11 PM sorry :(
<james_w> PMT: please drop a note in the bug once you have tested, whether it works or not
<james_w> wgrant: do you know what bug 282963 is a duplicate of?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 282963 in gnome-power-manager "brightness keys act as if repeated many times, locks keyboard" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/282963
<wgrant> james_w: It's a dupe of part of one of my bugs, but that turned out to in fact be two completely different bugs with similar symptoms. I'm not sure it's really a dupe of any.
<wgrant> james_w: Oh, I did file bug #261721. That's it.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 261721 in gnome-power-manager "LCD brightness OSD steals keyboard focus" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/261721
<james_w> it sounded like the one you were describing
<wgrant> It is, yes.
<wgrant> I'll comment with the current knowledge on my bug, and dupe the other one.
<james_w> ah, or is it two bugs and he also has them both?
<wgrant> Ehem.
<james_w> thanks though
<wgrant> It's actually the same laptop.
<wgrant> Interesting.
<Awsoonn> any reson why tring to install fglrx would want to remove ubuntu desktop as well as xorg?
<Awsoonn> 8.10 here btw
<Awsoonn> jockey doesn't give me an option to install it interestingly enough as wel
<Hobbsee> because fglrx isn't compatible with the new X yet, iirc.
<Awsoonn> :D awesome.
<Awsoonn> so the solution is to wait then I suppose huh?
<Hobbsee> yeah
<Hobbsee> and hope that ati upgrades.
<Awsoonn> the open source drivers are pretty amazing imho, I've gone a full 2 days and didn't even realize I was using them :)
<Awsoonn> in any case, thank you Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> Awsoonn: you're welcome
<dholbach> good morning
<Taim> So I am running up against a possible bug where my system hangs just after logging in.  I want to say it is either 1.  Network-Manager related, 2.  ATI xorg related or 3.  Something completely other.  The problem is that the system hangs so bad, sysreq magic and other fun things don't work.
<Taim> I look at the usual suspect logs, but I don't see anything that really stands out to me.
<Taim> I am also starting to wonder if it isn't a hardware issue as it only happens on a cold boot after being down for more than say 1 hour.
<Taim> After that, a power cycle clears it up even if it's a hard reboot.
<Taim> So, uhmn....I don't want specific help.  Was hoping to get some idea of exactly how to traige where this should go.
<PMT> moop.
<PMT> Taim - what wireless card are you using?
<Taim> Atheros AR5001X+ (rev 01)
<PMT> A-ha.
<PMT> you're connecting to a WPA network, aren't you.
<Taim> Sure am.
<PMT> High-five. Welcome to ath5k land.
<Taim> mnn..
<Taim> Should have guessed.
<PMT> :)
<PMT> This is hardly conclusive.
<PMT> I'm just another user with the ath5k card and bugs with it doing the same thing.
<Taim> True true.
<Taim> So, although it is yet something else to travel down, I am seeing only 1 bug on Atheros for anything 8.10.
<Taim> It also doesn't mean that this is truly my problem.
<PMT> hold please
<Taim> <hold music> in my head.
<Taim> Rick Astly even in my head...that's bad.
<PMT> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/261142
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 261142 in linux "ath5k driver causes Ubuntu to freeze" [Undecided,New]
<PMT> bug 269253
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 269253 in linux "ath5k with AR5424 fails at startup or resume" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/269253
<PMT> bug 276508
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 276508 in network-manager "[intrepid] [Atheros AR5211] ath5k driver inoperative, wpa_supplicant never completes connection" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/276508
<PMT> also bug 272185 (it's mislabeled as being intel-specific)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 272185 in network-manager "[Intrepid] iwl3945 + iwl4965 -- network-manager will not connect to a WPA Enterprise network (disassociating by local choice (reason=3) )" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/272185
<Taim> How are you searching on this?  I tried an advanced search with "Atheros" and "ath5k" as seperate queries.  To help me narrow down, I selected any of the intrepid and 8.10 milestones in the advanced search.
 * PMT shrugs.
<PMT> I happen to have found these bugs by being subscribed to them. :)
<Taim> All I got was bug 263543
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 263543 in linux "ubuntu 8.10 beta boot failure - patch attached" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/263543
<PMT> searching with ath5k on ubuntu bugs works for me...
<PMT> as a simple search
<PMT> http://xrl.us/otsmf
<Taim> Interesting.
<Taim> I was expecting more noise from previous versions.
<PMT> ath5k was just enabled in intrepid. :)
<PMT> rather - it was just shipped in the kernel in a kernel version between hardy and intrepid.
<Taim> haha, so true...
<PMT> so we get to be test dummies. :)
<Taim> Never thought about that.
<PMT> I happened to be following the driver's development, so that's why I knew that to start.
<Taim> Ah.  It's only a passing interest as it's only a backup machine for me.
<Taim> I usually try to keep my wireless to Intel cards.
* bdmurray changed the topic of #ubuntu-bugs to: Hug Day! https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20081014 | Ubuntu BugSquad | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad | Documentation: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs | If you have been triaging bugs for a while, please apply to https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-bugcontrol/ | Want to report a bug? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs | User support (not related to triage) is in #ubuntu
<PMT> bdmurray - was this a not-subtle hint to go to #ubuntu?
<bdmurray> PMT: nope, its nearly the 14th in my tz
<PMT> oh, I didn't get a diff against the topic in my client, so I was guessing. :)
<PMT> Taim - ah, it's my new laptop, so I have a slightly more active interest.
<PMT> ooh, james_w, testing now
<Taim> PMT: I understand.
<PMT> james_w - tragically, the version with your patch still crashes.
<Tumie> hi guys, i'm using an EEEPC with EEEbuntu,, but if a window is too big for my screen (800*480), and i click on something, it goes to the other (not viseble) side of the window,, i just can't click something..
<leoquant> Tumie try #ubuntu
<Tumie> (this happens with xchat: server -> edit & amsn -> webcamsettings
<Tumie> ok,
<persia> Tumie, Or try ubuntu-mobile (assuming you're willing to test intrepid)
<seb128> dholbach: so what are those harvest review buttons supposed to do?
<persia> seb128, It just puts it in the "reviewed" category, in the hopes that other people don't have to review the same thing.
<seb128> persia: so there is no way to hide items?
<persia> seb128, Not really.  Mark Reviewed is the closest to hiding.  Used to be that you couldn't even do that.
 * ogra hands seb128 a black edding marker
<persia> ogra, The problem with using those on harvest is that it makes it hard to read the other applications.
<persia> seb128, I think Mark Reviewed takes it off the primary list.  If it doesn't, you could file a bug.
<ogra> t works as long as you dont scroll
<persia> ogra, It breaks when I open a new application.
<ogra> so dont open it :P
<ogra> your screen is trashed by then anyway, who would want to open other apps
<persia> heh
<seb128> I was looking at harvest, it's useful but really noisy
<seb128> lot of incorrect changes, closed bugs, duplicates, etc listed
<ogra> you could use little black tape stries though, thats less harmfull
<ogra> *stripes
<seb128> hum, harvests seems to list all the fedora patches that are stored on their cvs
<seb128> which means lot of patches which are deprecated and not used, they tend to clean the spec but let those there too
<persia> seb128, For the incorrect/dupes/etc. complain to bdmurray, who produces the LP input scripts.  For fedora, complain to dholbach, but I suspect the suggestion will be to mark all the reviewed patches reviewed, and then we only see the new ones (which could be useful).
<persia> Yeah, fixing the fedora importer to parse the spec file is probably a good idea.
<seb128> bug #248103
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 248103 in harvest "'mark reviewed' button does not appear to do anything" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/248103
<seb128> apparently the mark reviewed button not working is a known issue
<seb128> the service used to list the nbs has outdated informations
 * ogra thinks probably mark doesnt simply have the time ...
<persia> Frustrating.  Mark Reviewed used to work.
 * ogra stops making silly jokes now 
<dholbach> persia: what seb128 said
<dholbach> it's a harvest bug
<dholbach> no idea, why it's failing
<dholbach> I'll investigate
<seb128> dholbach: thanks
<seb128> dholbach: the fedora cvs listing old patches combined to the button non working makes it difficult to have clean lists
<dholbach> seb128: I know
<seb128> dholbach: I guess that the "list bugs has being closed upstream when other upstream tasks are closed but not the corresponding one" is a launchpad bug, right? you use the filter to list bugs which are closed upstream there?
<dholbach> seb128: it's a LP bug and it's filed already
<dholbach> seb128: which filter?
<dholbach> seb128: that's a list that bdmurray generates - I'm not sure how much filtering and intelligence is added
<dholbach> the tasks mismatch is really annoying :/
<seb128> dholbach: the show bugs which are resolved upstream launchpad search option
<seb128> dholbach: anyway as you said that's a launchpad bug
<seb128> dholbach: I guess the only bug on your side there is the review button not always working (and maybe the fedora list that should be filtered using the spec too)
<dholbach> yeah, and I'm sorry not taking a look at it earlier
<dholbach> I'm a bit busy with all kinds of things right now
<dholbach> need to head off for the berlin bug jam in a bit too
<seb128> dholbach: everybody is busy no blame, I was just looking at cleaning the harvest desktop list to maybe start promoting it for contributors
 * dholbach hugs seb128
 * seb128 hugs dh
<james_w> debhelper?
<seb128> james_w: no, dh<tab> to match dholbach who just left the channel ;-)
 * james_w hugs yada
 * Hobbsee boots james_w into the middle of next milenium
<seb128> hey Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hey seb128!
<Hobbsee> james_w: should we trust any of your uploads, if you like yada?  :)
<james_w> it's not the yada you should worry about
<Hobbsee> it's the checkinstall?
 * james_w has a set of homebrewed erlang scripts to do packaging
<james_w> debian/control, what's that?
<persia> james_w, In case you weren't around, at one point discussion of yada was a kick-worthy offense.  Not sure if that's still being enforced.
<james_w> heh :-)
<Hobbsee> persia: it should be.   But i've already been dealing with nutcases today, and am getting lazy.
<persia> Hobbsee, It used to be, although I've not seen anyone kicked for it since Dapper.
<Hobbsee> persia: well, people got told off for kicking other people.  Or acting, really, at all.  So people try not to act as much as possible.
<Hobbsee> at least in userland and such
<persia> Interesting.  Not sure that's best, but at least good to know.
<Hobbsee> persia: yeah, i think many people hold your opinion, but, what can you do?
<joumetal> does bug 99505 have enough information to be confirmed?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 99505 in gnome-power-manager "[apport] gnome-power-manager crashed with SIGSEGV in XInternAtom()" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/99505
<savvas_> has anyone noticed a bug report about intrepid, when ejecting a cd/dvd rom, it inserts it back in?
<persia> savvas_, Yes.  I don't remember the number offhand, and it doesn't happen for me (my hardware isn't like that), but it's worth searching for it.
<savvas_> I tried to search but couldn't find it :\ the package responsible seems to be "eject" package right?
<leoquant> savvas: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/264011
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 264011 in linux "Intrepid: CD cannot be ejected" [Undecided,Invalid]
<leoquant> ejecting cd rom/dvd rom problems seems to be related to mac´s (in intrepid)
<savvas_> not a mac, sorry :)
<savvas_> This is my dvd drive:       product: DVD-RW  DVR-212       vendor: PIONEER
<savvas_> seems to be my case, thanks leoquant:)
<leoquant> nop
<savvas_> hm.. so I should file a different bug report?
<leoquant> i think so
<savvas_> ah wait you're right
<savvas_> my cd/dvds can be eject, but they are inserted right back in
<savvas_> *ejected
<persia> I'm sure I saw someone discussing that a couple days ago, but if you can't find the bug, and file a new one, perhaps someone will mark it duplicate, or discover it is truly different.
<savvas_> which package should I use? eject or hal?
<savvas_> or some other?
<bdmurray> Trying it in a tty w/o being logged into X might help determine that
<savvas_> bdmurray: should I stop gdm and try from a tty?
<bdmurray> savvas_: logging out of X should be enough
<savvas_> ah cool, let me save my work and I'll give it a shot
<savvas_> be right back
<savvas0> well um.. I used the eject command in a tty and it still ejects and re-inserts the dvdrom
<savvas0> I'll try with the eject button on the device again
<bddebian> Boo
<savvas0> sorry for the delay, the dvdrom isejected and  inserted right back in, even while in tty
<bdmurray> savvas0: and that is when you press the button?
<savvas0> yes bdmurray
<savvas0> I've shut down the machine, booted and used tty1
<savvas0> another weird thing was that while in tty, I used ls -l /media/cdrom0 and the contents of the dvd media were "total 0"
<bdmurray> seb128: could you look at 279158?
<seb128> bug #279158
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 279158 in ubuntu-meta "gnome-spell a redundant dependency of ubuntu-desktop" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/279158
<seb128> bdmurray: what about it?
<bdmurray> seb128: is gnome-spell really redundant and should those packages be updated?
<persia> There's quite a few redundant dependencies in the seeds currently.  This late in the cycle doesn't seem the best time to try to hunt them down and fix them.
<seb128> bdmurray: evolution doesn't use it nowadays, I'll update it in the next upload, not sure about either something else is using gnome-spell though
<seb128> s/either/whether
<savvas0> um.. another problem I have is that when I switch tabs in a program, like firefox, it doesn't show all the contents of the current tab
<savvas0> I hope this weird behaviour is reported, because I really don't know how to phrase it or which package is in question, since I've noticed this on other programs as well
<Treenaks> Is there any more I can do for bug 281825?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 281825 in gzip "gzip, gunzip and zgrep manpages are missing" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/281825
<chrisccoulson> Treenaks - you could subscribe 'ubuntu-main-sponsors', as you have attached a patch for the problem
<LaserJock> bdrung: around?
<Treenaks> chrisccoulson: ok
<bdrung> LaserJock: yes
<LaserJock> bdrung: sweet
<LaserJock> bdrung: looking at bug #278764
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 278764 in matplotlib "[intrepid] No output in ipython because because of wrong default backend" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/278764
<LaserJock> just added a comment
<bdrung> we should switch the default backend to TkAgg or GtkAgg
<LaserJock> bdrung: we need to set TkAgg as the default backend
<bdrung> currently matplotlib pulls both in (tk and gtk)
<LaserJock> bdrung: I had an idea though, that we should maybe create python-matplotlib-gtk and python-matplotlib-qt metapackages
<bdrung> LaserJock: good idea.
<LaserJock> even if somebody has python-qt{3,4} installed there are deps on other gnomeish packages like python-glade2
<bdrung> maybe add python-matplotlib-tk too
<LaserJock> it's not just python-gtk2 vs python-qt4
<LaserJock> well, I was thinking we'd keep tk and wx in a base python-matplotlib
<LaserJock> so those are the base and then if you want the more DE-specific backends you can add those on
<LaserJock> hmm, though wx is wxgtk
<bdrung> LaserJock: currenlty${shlibs:Depends} pulls gtk libs
<bdrung> wx should be part of mpl-gtk
<LaserJock> right
<LaserJock> hmm, it's slightly complicated
<LaserJock> in terms of upgradability
<LaserJock> we'd probably want python-matplotlib to depend on mpl-gtk and mpl-qt and like mpl-base (that has tk and the rest of the deps)
<LaserJock> or maybe it wouldn't need to dep on mpl-qt as that's never been default
<bdrung> qt was never default
<LaserJock> but we shouldn't take away backends that people have already had :-)
<bdrung> but mpl-gtk would conflict with mpl-qt
<LaserJock> would it conflict?
<bdrung> or how do you would handle /etc/matplotlibrc?
<LaserJock> well, I was thinking that mpl-base would always be installed and would have the default (TkAgg)
<LaserJock> and then you'd want to put in a note somewhere that if you want GTK or Qt backends you need to install the packages
<bdrung> mpl-gtk should have GtkAgg as default
<LaserJock> but you're right, the -gtk and -qt packages should set those as the default
<LaserJock> bah, mpl has *too* much choice :-)
<bdrung> yes :)
<persia> You could use alternatives for the front-ends.
<LaserJock> hmmmmm
<persia> And have the configuration point at the base alternative.
<LaserJock> that's a good idea
<LaserJock> so we'd just have 3 different maplotlibrc files in /etc
<LaserJock> -base, -gtk, -qt
<bdrung> should -qt use QtAgg or Qt4Agg as default?
<persia> When doing this, create the virtual mpl-frontend package, and have each frontend Provide: it, so you can add/remove later at leisure.
<persia> Qt4Agg for intrepid.
<LaserJock> yeah
<LaserJock> we can do python-qt4 | python-qt3 I think and default to Qt4
<bdrung> we should contact the debian maintainer
<LaserJock> ok, that's Jaunty stuff though
<LaserJock> for Intrepid should we revert to TkAgg or GtkAgg?
<LaserJock> I thought GtkAgg has some issues
<bdrung> mom
<LaserJock> I was thinking move moving python-tk into the | line so we'd have: python-tk | python-gtk2 | python-wxgtk2.8 | python-qt3 | python-qt4
<persia> Wait, is all of this in *one* binary package?
<LaserJock> yes
<LaserJock> that's the current situation
<LaserJock> and people are sometimes a bit upset that they have to download like 100MB just to install this plotting library
<persia> I'd be very tempted to split the frontends into separate binary packages, just so each would have the correct dependencies.
<persia> Oh, yes, especially for a 100MB package.  That calls for splitting :)
<LaserJock> the package isn't 100MB, it's really small
<LaserJock> it's the deps that kill us
<bdrung> have a look at bug #220137. if the current version fixes this we should use GtkAgg
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 220137 in matplotlib "python: matplotlib window does not show graph in interactive mode" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/220137
<LaserJock> bdrung: it works with TkAgg here but not GTKAgg
<LaserJock> I *thought* we were defaulting to TkAgg not Agg
<bdrung> with mpl 0.98.3?
<LaserJock> that's my bad for not checking that more thoroughly
<LaserJock> 0.98.3-3ubuntu2
<bdrung> gtkAgg was default a long time (if i read the changelog correct)
<bdrung> ok, then use TkAgg
<LaserJock> it was yes, to give a default GUI backend
<LaserJock> I thought Debian was using TkAgg by default (I swear that's what the Debian maintainer said)
<LaserJock> but it's actually Agg, which is not GUI
<LaserJock> since I already change the backend I didn't notice it
<LaserJock> so I'll move python-tk to the front of the backend |
<LaserJock> and people will have to just deal with installing some gnome libs for Intrepid
<LaserJock> I think it's too late to split everything up and get alternatives set up, etc.
<LaserJock> and we need to talk to Debian about that
<bdrung> please grab the debian changes 0.98.3-4
<LaserJock> yeah
<LaserJock> I should have most of them in, but not all
<LaserJock> I grabbed a bunch of the changes in -4 from SVN when I uploaded our -3ubuntu1
<bdrung> if you have the package ready i would like to have a look at it
<bdrung> LaserJock: last comment in bug #278764: upstream should add an "auto" backend, which scans which backend is available
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 278764 in matplotlib "[intrepid] No output in ipython because because of wrong default backend" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/278764
<LaserJock> bdrung: I gotta run. I'll whip up a package and send it too you if you like
<bdrung> LaserJock: yes
<bdrung> or debdiff
<bdrung> i found a typo. i will upload a fix to debians svn
<LaserJock> bdrung: do you have commit access to the svn repo?
<bdrung> yes
<bdrung> since some weeks
<LaserJock> wow, sweet, was that easy to get?
<bdrung> yes
<LaserJock> cool
<bdrung> make an account on alioth.debian.org and request to join the python project
<LaserJock> I gotta run, as I said, I'll send you an email today
<LaserJock> or attach a debdiff to the bug, or something
<bucket529> Need someone to change bug 282313 from 'Undecided' to 'Wishlist' - triaged packaging request
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 282313 in ubuntu "[needs packaging] Chandler" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/282313
<bdrung> bucket529: done
<bucket529> bdrung: Thank you.
<bdmurray> bucket529: Hi!  I've noticed you've assigned a few bugs to the grub package is that right?
<azimout_> anyone here from bugcontrol?
<bdmurray> azimout_: I am
<azimout_> hi, bill murray
<azimout_> regarding this bug:
<azimout_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linda/+bug/191565
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 191565 in linda "false warning when checking CLI packages" [Undecided,New]
<azimout_> the package is not in the repositories of hardy and intrepid, not in debian, and generally abandoned
<azimout_> what should we do about this bug?
<RAOF> Wontfix it, saying that it's been removed from current & development versions.
<RAOF> Since that bug doesn't appear SRU worthy, Intrepid's the only place that bug applies, anyway.
<azimout_> sorry, i meant brian murray. bill murray is the actor :-$
<azimout_> that is correct
<raboof> should this be a bug against the kernel (which fails to suspend) or acpi-support (which fails to unmount the remote disk before suspending), or both?
<raboof> suspend fails when I try to suspend while a cifs partition that went offline is still mounted.
<chrisccoulson> raboof - your problem might be with pm-utils
<chrisccoulson> or the kernel
<raboof> chrisccoulson: hmm, i'm not sure I'm using pm-utils
<raboof> i'm calling /etc/acpi/sleep.sh (from acpi-support)
<raboof> actually I don't quite see how pm-utils and acpi-support relate :)
<chrisccoulson> acpi-support is largely obsolete. with a normal configuration, pm-utils is used. Are you calling sleep.sh with the 'force' option?
<raboof> chrisccoulson: no, only 'sleep'
<raboof> so pm-utils replaces acpi-support nowadays?
<chrisccoulson> this is a desktop right? with full gui? is gnome-power-manager running?
<chrisccoulson> if gnome-power-manager is running, then /etc/acpi/sleep.sh just exits without doing anything
<raboof> it's a desktop with X, but gnome-power-manager is not running
<chrisccoulson> ah, ok, so it will take care of the sleep. normally, the request to sleep from the desktop goes through HAL, which uses pm-utils
<raboof> i'll see if pm-suspend works for me, too
<raboof> ok, seemed to work nicely. So the recommende way is to use pm-utils - can I safely remove acpi-support from the system?
<chrisccoulson> so, pm-suspend works successfully?
<chrisccoulson> i would keep acpi-support, as acpid uses it to handle acpi events from the kernel
<chrisccoulson> only remove acpi-support if you're not using acpid
<raboof> i seem to be using that (or at least, it's running :) )
<raboof> weird to have 2 so similar services in place though
<chrisccoulson> well, there is a bit of overlap but they aren't that similar
<raboof> well, they both seem to have a sysvinit-like way of configure what happens on suspend/wakeup - though it looks like pm-utils' is a lot simpler
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i think you're right. but acpi-support contains scripts to handle a variety of ACPI events from the kernel (not just suspend/hibernate)
<chrisccoulson> whilst everybodies minds are focused on gnome-power-manager, i have an issue which I think might be g-p-m (or it could be gnome-session). i wouldn't mind somebodies opinion before i open a bug report
<chrisccoulson> basically, i have g-p-m set to ask me what to do when the power button is pressed (which I think is the default). In this case, the upstream logout session-dialog appears when i press the power button. If you don't respond to the dialog, it logs you out automatically after 60 seconds.
<chrisccoulson> the problem is when multiple users are logged on to the system. if i press the power button, then the session dialog appears on everybodies desktops (including inactive users). 60 seconds later, all of the inactive users get logged out!
<chrisccoulson> fantastic!
<james_w> nice
<chrisccoulson> can you recreate that?
<james_w> let me try
<james_w> I believe ted is going to upload a change so that it tries to call over dbus to request the shutdown dialog instead
<james_w> I don't know if this will have an effect here
<james_w> chrisccoulson: is the logout dialog global?
<james_w> i.e. if the active user cancels no-one gets logged out?
<chrisccoulson> only the users who don't click get logged out
<chrisccoulson> the logout dialog is just the gnome-session logout dialog
<chrisccoulson> teds fix to call the 'shutdown' dialog will make it worse, as that shuts the machine down if you don't respond within 60seconds
<chrisccoulson> so even if the active user cancels the dialog, the machine will still shut down without warning in 60s
<chrisccoulson> ouch!
<james_w> chrisccoulson: yeah, let's hope that won't happen
<chrisccoulson> hopefully. so, g-p-m shouldn't really call the session dialog unless the users session is the active one, should it?
<james_w> I'm not sure it can know
<chrisccoulson> it must be able to though, because it knows not to automatically suspend the machine or turn off the monitor when a user is inactive
<chrisccoulson> unless that is enforced elsewhere?
<james_w> well, something should be able to
<james_w> it uses consolekit to do that, so we probably need some more consolekit love here
<james_w> when the user presses the power button pop up a dialog to all active sessions
<james_w> if the user chooses to shutdown then ask to confirm if there are multiple users logged in?
<chrisccoulson> that would be good.
<james_w> dealing with a timed shutdown isn't going to be good though
<chrisccoulson> the session dialog already pops up a policykit auth prompt if you try to shut down when multiple users are logged in
<RAOF> dbus has the concept of active console; there are a bunch of policies which allow only the active console to frob the knob.
<chrisccoulson> RAOF: is that 'at_console'
<RAOF> I think it might be.
<chrisccoulson> doesn't that open it for anyone logged in at a console (active and inactive)?
<james_w> RAOF: that's deprecated now, replaced by consolekit
<chrisccoulson> i'll open a bug report against g-p-m for this problem anyway. i wonder if it was an issue in hardy?
<chrisccoulson> there was no timeout on the session dialog in hardy though
<RAOF> james_w: Oh.  I thought it was talking to consolekit.  Oh, well.
<james_w> well, sorry, I think it is implemented via consolekit now
<james_w> but I believe 'at_console' itself is deprecated, and hoped to go away
<RAOF> Poor at_console :)
<james_w> chrisccoulson: yeah, I can reproduce
<chrisccoulson> thanks!
<james_w> chrisccoulson: would you /join #ubuntu-desktop for a minute?
<chrisccoulson> np
<azimout> question: support for feisty ends in less than 5 days (19.10.2008)
<azimout> there's still 131 bugs associated with it
<azimout> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/feisty/+bugs
<azimout> what are we going to do about that?
<greg-g> azimout: the simple answer: it depends
<greg-g> it depends on the bug and if it is reproducible in any later version
<azimout> i see. thanx
<charlie-tca> I got at least one in work, it's a memory leak against feisty but may carry over
<barmymatt> Hi. I've provided some information on a bug and have now been asked to start the application from terminal (no problem) and to "attach my trace".  How do I create the trace that I'm being asked for?... or where should I look for more info? Cheers.
<greg-g> charlie-tca: yeah, best thing to do is to see if you can reproduce it with Intrepid.
<bdmurray> barmymatt: what bug?
<charlie-tca> We're working on it
<barmymatt> 273159 - a problem with mythbuntu control centre
<bdmurray> bug 273159
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 273159 in mythbuntu-control-centre "MCC Segmentation Fault" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/273159
<barmymatt> that's the one....
<barmymatt> so... how do I create the trace that I'm being asked for?
<bdmurray> barmymatt: it's not clear to me what he is looking for but you can find Mario (superm1) in #ubuntu-devel
<barmymatt> bdmurray: thanks, I'll find him.
<MTecknology> so - if a bug is marked Invalid, that means that it doesn't exist which means it could have been fixed or not, but nobody is on the other end to say that it is either way...
<MTecknology> is that right?
<bdmurray> Bugs can also be Invalid because there wasn't enough information to determine the root cause so Fix Released is inappropriate.
<afflux> hello
<afflux> back from 5 days without internet, thanks to my isp, reading my bug mail. Just saw this mail from tdflanders: Hi there Pedro, Kjell Braden is not responding, possibly on a Holiday. I am reassigning all compiz.real bugs to you, since I do not know the developers of this package. I will also notify the launchpad team. This is obviously a very important bug. Cheers, Thomas.
<afflux> This guy obviously has too much free time.
<bdmurray> afflux: that's interesting
<afflux> he filled my inbox with ~40 mails, all containing about the same content but in different duplicates of the same bug.
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-10-15
<Hobbsee> afflux: aren't people great?
<afflux> yes, very much so
<Hobbsee> i wonder why we stop random people using the importance field, yet allow them to use assigning.
<afflux> and status... from time to time he sets bug 183685 to confirmed, although it's been fixed half a year ago and is a completely different thing
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 183685 in compiz-fusion-plugins-main "compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/183685
<chrisccoulson> he keeps posting completely off-topic and unrelated responses to existing bug reports too.
<afflux> indeed
<chrisccoulson> he also assigned a consolekit bug to james_w earlier
<afflux> I wonder how often he mentioned, that I didn't respond to his emails in the last five(!!) days...
<afflux> I've read that quite some times now
<james_w> he is tiring, yes
<chrisccoulson> in every response i see, he keeps referring to the 'aptoncd bug', and i've honestly got no idea what he's talking about
<afflux> I have...
<chrisccoulson> enlighten me ;)
<Hobbsee> well, you can try and mail him, saying that you really don't appreciate what he's doing
<afflux> did that
<afflux> was not successful
<afflux> chrisccoulson: I think it was bug 267633 and related
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 267633 in aptoncd "aptoncd crashed with OSError in _execute_child() (dup-of: 272509)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/267633
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 272509 in aptoncd "APTonCD crashes" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/272509
<Hobbsee> afflux: talk to the LP guys, and get *them* to send mail?
<Hobbsee> kiko, etc, tend to manage pretty well
<chrisccoulson> thanks afflux
<afflux> might be a solution... bdmurray: opinions?
<bdmurray> I could e-mail the person first.
<afflux> good luck!
<bdmurray> Thanks. ;)
<MTecknology> Can somebody give me a good generic message to use when a bug is Incomplete and Inactive but all I want to do is throw something in there that says "Could you please verify if this bug still exists in 8.04 and in 8.10 and get back to us?"
<mrooney> MTecknology: there is one for that, I wonder where
<MTecknology> mrooney: does the "Incomplete" in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/CommonTasks work?
<MTecknology> not quite though....
<MTecknology> I wanna kinda say "ping - you still there?"
<afflux> MTecknology: how about: Thank you for taking the time to report this bug and helping to make Ubuntu better. You reported this bug a while ago and there hasn't been any activity in it recently. We were wondering is this still an issue for you? Can you try with latest Ubuntu release? Thanks in advance.
<afflux> ("Old untouched bugs" from wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses)
<MTecknology> thanks :)
<MTecknology> It's too bad we can't just make something that's very generic and append it to all Incomplete bugs that haven't had that appended yet... Then go through and look at the ones that had that already and clean them up.
<mrooney> afflux: yeah that's the one!
<MTecknology> But I suppose that makes it harder to gain karma points :P
<MTecknology> afflux apparently has plenty of karma points :P
<afflux> oh, do I?
<afflux> let me see ;)
<MTecknology> I have 264. I expect a big boost on next update
<afflux> MTecknology: pedro_, our bug master has 57097 ;)
<MTecknology>  Daniel Holbach    11957 points
<maco> i think he meant bdmurray
<afflux> no, he "only" has 25k
<MTecknology> I wanna get over 5k
<MTecknology> that would make me happy
<MTecknology> That's not what I'm doing it for, but it's a nice side effect
<afflux> true ;)
<PMT> World, where should I report kernel bugs?
<Hobbsee> linux
<nellery> PMT: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+filebug is the direct link
<PMT> nellery - I've done that, but I've gotten little activity on the bug, and as the release is pending and 2.6.27 is released, it doesn't seem promising.
<PMT> So I was wondering if I'd done it wrong, or missed something.
<greg-g> PMT: be sure to check out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeamBugPolicies to see if there is anything else you can do.
<greg-g> PMT: how did the investigation go yesterday anwyas? I missed the end.
<PMT> greg-g - there's a patch, it's running on my laptop, and it works. :)
<PMT> Courtesy james_w.
<PMT> It's currently waiting for someone to upload an NMU with it.
<greg-g> sweet!
<PMT> I...think?
<PMT> So, thanks a ton, greg-g. :)
<greg-g> heh, I just pointed you to people who knew more, no problem! :)
<PMT> The caveat with my kernel bug is that it's not a regression - it's in ath5k, a new driver in the intrepid kernel. :D
<greg-g> and thank you for helping out with it
<james_w> PMT: NMU doesn't apply in Ubuntu
<PMT> What do I mean, then, james_w?
<james_w> just an upload
<PMT> Fair enough. :)
<james_w> there aren't really maintainers in Ubuntu, so "Non-maintainer upload" doesn't really make sense
<ogra> everyone who can upload is a maintainer ;)
<PMT> Fair enough.
<james_w> you are right that it is waiting for an upload though
<james_w> ted may roll it in to the pending changes he has for g-p-m, I'm not sure
<PMT> What other pending changes?
 * ogra hopes the fusa fixes will go in in time else ltsp will be to broken to be used 
<james_w> PMT: not sure what everything is
<greg-g> ogra: sounds serious
<PMT> ogra - no worries, it's not an LTS, so people are far more willing to break things, from what I've seen of previous releases. :)
<ogra> PMT, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/intrepid/+bugs
<PMT> They're marked critical, I really doubt they won't get forced in.
<ogra> PMT, thats why i makred them critical ;)
<ogra> you asked for the stuff still pending
<ogra> thats the list our release team uses
<greg-g> I think PMT was referring to pending changes for g-p-m
<ogra> ah
<greg-g> but, yeah, that is a useful list for sure
<greg-g> :)
<PMT> Hm.
<PMT> I'm going to guess this is a uvesafb bug,.
<PMT> interesting
<RAOF> PMT: Feel free to fix that (longstanding) uvesafb bug, too!
<PMT> RAOF - what bug do you think I'm referring to?
<PMT> Ah, I see.
<PMT> No, I'm looking at something more mundane - my laptop has about a 1 in 2 chance of giving "Getting VBE info block failed" and beeping really loudly from the PC speaker on cold boot.
<PMT> Never happens on hot boot (that I've seen), and never recurs after a hot reboot.
<PMT> I'm guessing this is either a v86d or uvesafb bug.
<PMT> Ah, exciting.
<PMT> That is the bug.
<RAOF> That is exactly (modulo the loud PC speaker) the bug I was thinking of :)
<PMT> RAOF - other people in the bug report the PC speaker going off when this recurs.
<RAOF> Nifty.  My laptop obviously doesn't beep on that condition.
<PMT> It was rather annoying.
<PMT> The straw which made a camel a paraplegic for me is that I'm in a library and turned my laptop on.
<PMT> And experienced the bug.
<greg-g> lol
<maco> PMT: that is great phrasing
<greg-g> maco: PMT is a friend of a friend of mine, so they have to be good right? ;)
<PMT> "hah"
<greg-g> hey, I was trying to give you a round about compliment
<PMT> I appreciated it. :)
<paulproteus> BTW, hi Maco!
<paulproteus> I met you at HOPE.
<paulproteus> I'm this Indian dude who recognized crimsun's nick from the old #debian-kde days of yore.
<paulproteus> I work at CC, and I signed your key.
<greg-g> I can also vouch for paulproteus, which is ironic, considering he is probably more well known than I over all
<paulproteus> There, that's everything I can think of to see if you remember me.
<PMT> paulproteus - posting entertaining pictures of yourself in the channel seems like the peak of notoriety on IRC.
<greg-g> PMT: that just happened to me in some ubuntu specific community channels from this weekend
<PMT> You did it, or others did? :)
<greg-g> I did one, but others also did, of some, how shall I say it, "interesting" photos
<PMT> Time to wander. Talk to you folks about debugging later. :)
<maco> paulproteus: hi, i'm back
<paulproteus> rehi! (-:
<maco> we were talking on IRC during joe's ipv6 talk, right?
<paulproteus> That's right!
<PMT> How exciting.
<PMT> "ath5k gets into inconsistent state, does not go back into sane state until battery is physically removed from laptop."
<bucket529> Could someone please change bug 283491 from 'Undecided' to 'Wishlist'? Triaged packaging request
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 283491 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] xmlcopyeditor" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/283491
<Awsoonn> bucket529, done~
<Awsoonn> wow that was great timing.... :P
<draik> How do I submit a bug? It seems that my laptop keeps getting "ssh: segmentation fault"
<draik> Sorry, just read the link
<draik> s/link/topic
<ZXY> ?
<dholbach> good morning
<greg-g> good morning dholbach
 * greg-g goes to sleep
<dholbach> hiya greg-g
<greg-g> :)
<dholbach> sleep tight
* bdmurray changed the topic of #ubuntu-bugs to: Next Hug Day is 16 Oct | Ubuntu BugSquad | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad | Documentation: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs | If you have been triaging bugs for a while, please apply to https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-bugcontrol/ | Want to report a bug? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs | User support (not related to triage) is in #ubuntu
<MTecknology> so - how do I set the status of a bug?
<Burgundavia> MTecknology: which bug?
<MTecknology> Burgundavia: right now bug 283602 should be Medium right?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 283602 in openbox "Input not immediately detected" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/283602
<MTecknology> since it only has a moderate impact on a core application
<Burgundavia> I don't see enough information to properly work out what is failing
<Burgundavia> it might be virtualbox, it might be openbox
<Burgundavia> or xterm
<MTecknology> it's not vbox or xterm
<MTecknology> Burgundavia: oops - wrong bug
<MTecknology> bug 283554
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 283554 in gnome-power-manager "gnome-power-manager disappears after a while" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/283554
<MTecknology> that's the one I was referring to
<Burgundavia> MTecknology: let ted deal with it
<Burgundavia> he is clearly still getting information back from the user
<MTecknology> Burgundavia: I am the user...
<Burgundavia> oh
<Burgundavia> well, let ted look at the log then
<MTecknology> I've also been trying to help out with bugs too and I figure playing with mine it better than playing with others
<MTecknology> Burgundavia: can I set an importance or not?
<Burgundavia> afaik, you need to be part of the ubuntu-qa project
<Burgundavia> it is pretty easy to become a member
<Burgundavia> you just need to show some bugs you have worked on
<Burgundavia> brian iforgethisname runs it
<Burgundavia> but seriously, I need to sleep
<Burgundavia> he is the same timezone as me, so try again in about 16 hours
<MTecknology> anybody have any more usefull answer?
<dholbach> "medium" is not bug status, but bug importance - which isn't very important to set - it's more a tool of the maintainer to organise their workload
<MTecknology> dholbach: did I refer to it as a status?
<dholbach> <MTecknology> so - how do I set the status of a bug?
<MTecknology> oops - I claim tired
<dholbach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugControl explains how you get the power to set the importance
<dholbach> but as I said, it's not a big deal - getting all necessary info on the bug and setting the status is more important
<MTecknology> does assigning an importance help karma any? or is it just for what you said and nothing else?
<dholbach> it's a tool for the maintainer and maybe the release management
<dholbach> although they make more use of milestones for coordination
<MTecknology> I applied for membership at ubuntu-bugcontrol earlier
<dholbach> ah ok
<dholbach> and if it helps with karma... no idea
<dholbach> hopefully not :)
<MTecknology> ya - same hope here
<MTecknology> I just want to help out
<dholbach> great :)
<MTecknology> I'm trying to earn ubuntu membership as well as irc op... but if I don't, at least I can feel like I've made a significant impact
<MTecknology> dholbach: is that acceptable or the wrong way to go about it?
<MTecknology> I'd like to be part of the motu as wall - but that's a long way off - I have much to learn before that
<dholbach> MTecknology: do what you like doing, enjoy it, get to know more people and once people repeatedly tell you "hey man, you're doing a great job" apply for membership :)
<dholbach> I know it's hand-wavy, but it's the best I can offer :)
<MTecknology> dholbach: I've been around since 5.04. I've been helping since 7.04 iirc... I usually get involved in things that I bring to pm so what I do isn't seen very well
<MTecknology> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MTecknology
<MTecknology> I've been considering applying but I want to actually convince myself I fully deserve it first.
<dholbach> MTecknology: you can ask people you've worked with for a recommendation or something
<MTecknology> dholbach: How long do they ask you questions when they decide?
<dholbach> as long as it takes to be certain :)
<MTecknology> ok
<MTecknology> so anywayre from 30sec to 20+min ?
<dholbach> right-o
<MTecknology> last question - you have {daniel.holbach,dholbach}@{ubuntu,canonical}.com
<dholbach> yes
<MTecknology> why do you have 4 emails?
<MTecknology> well - more
<dholbach> it's just aliases
<MTecknology> all go to one?
<dholbach> everybody at Canonical has the firstname.lastname@canonical.com
<dholbach> yes
<MTecknology> then you can ask to get the other three?
<MTecknology> sorry, just never saw that
<dholbach> canonical.com is only for Canonical staff, people who are employed by the company
<MTecknology> oh
<MTecknology> ubuntu members get ubuntu.com?
<dholbach> AFAIK you can get   <Launchpad Username>@ubuntu.com      after joining ubuntumembers
<MTecknology> oh - then as staff you can get all four?
<dholbach> yes, I think so
<MTecknology> all 4 go back to one account?
<dholbach> yes
<MTecknology> fun
<dholbach> at least in my case - not sure how others set their mail up
<MTecknology> what's the canonical email system run on?
<dholbach> I don't filter based on To: ...
<dholbach> MTecknology: I don't know, I'm not part of the Sysadmin team
<MTecknology> aight - no web access?
<dholbach> I don't think so
<dholbach> in the case of the ubuntu.com address it will be a mail alias too
<MTecknology> How do you become an employee?
<MTecknology> I imagine like any other company
<dholbach> http://ubuntu.com/employment/
<MTecknology> hrm - a nice link :P
<MTecknology> It was interesting to find out the ubuntu site uses drupal
<MTecknology> http://www.ubuntu.com/install/
<MTecknology> It was kinda nice to know I rely on the same system
<MTecknology> but this is getting pretty offtopic
<MTecknology> I'll take off
<dholbach> take it easy
<MTecknology> Thanks very much - I always seem to learn a whole lot in here
<dholbach> :)
<dholbach> see you
<MTecknology> hey - since I'm here and it's inactive
<MTecknology> what do you do?
<MTecknology> lol - 18k more karma and I catch up to you
<MTecknology> dholbach: did you go to sleep or stop answering me? :P
<dholbach> MTecknology: I'm working on a few other things and made myself some breakfast
<MTecknology> oh ya - school tomorrow
<dholbach> I work with the Ubuntu Development Community
<MTecknology> dholbach: is it an 8-5 type job? and how comparable is it to other jobs?
<dholbach> I guess it's busier than other jobs, but it's also big fun
 * dholbach now needs to rush off for a bit
<MTecknology> tyl
<techno_freak> bug 191281 is marked as fix released but i just got caught with this bug. I have no pending updates for ibex beta. Should I reopen the bug?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 191281 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "[hardy] Xorg freezes on 945GM to  black screen with artifacts and mouse pointer, no compiz active" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191281
<maco> techno_freak: yes
<techno_freak> maco, thanks, will do
<bddebian> Boo
<mrooney> bug 267376 is getting vicious!
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 267376 in openoffice.org "[Request] OpenOffice.org 3.0 in Intrepid ibex release" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/267376
<greg-g> mrooney: I hate bugs like that
<mrooney> greg-g: yeah, you can try to be reasonable and explain but people just don't care and think everyone shares their viewpoint
<mrooney> but at the same time it seems bad to just let it go without responding...
<greg-g> well, yes and no.
<greg-g> I would put a comment like "we are asssesing the ability of putting this in Intrepid, any future comments from a developer will be preceeded by ***DEVELOPER COMMENT*** To discuss this issue please use the ubuntuforums thread at <link>"
<Awsoonn> !ping bdmurray
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ping bdmurray
<bdmurray> well, that's a silly bot
<Awsoonn> indeed, but I jsut got your mail, beter late than never
<Awsoonn> So, I'll make a note on the wiki about cupsys and cups and we are good to go.
<bdmurray> I think moving cupsys bugs to cups now would be a bad idea.
<Awsoonn> I agree entirely.
<_Zeus_> Hey folks
<_Zeus_> Is this really a bug per se? │/ubuntu/+source/firefox-3.0/+bug/283884https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-3.0/+bug/283884_____________________│
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 283884 in firefox-3.0 "firefox crashed after closing a tab with flash video" [Undecided,New]
<_Zeus_> anyone plz?
<chrisccoulson> it depends. how long did the reporter wait (before force quitting it) to see if it started responding again?
<_Zeus_> doesn't say?
<chrisccoulson> you should ask him then;)
<_Zeus_> got it, so I should mark incomplete and ask?
<chrisccoulson> yep, that's right. if he waited a minute or so with no response, then it is definately a bug
<_Zeus_> gotcha
<chrisccoulson> in that case, it would be useful to obtain a backtrace if it is repeatable, to see where it hangs
<chrisccoulson> although i'm no expert at triaging firefox bugs
<Spudz> Hi all.  Sorry I don't have time to file this bug right now.  The default CD writing software fails to burn sometimes.  Specifically I copied my XP cd onto the hdd (not an image file/iso, a file-for-file copy).  I then tried to burn it back onto a CD.  It wouldn't.  But it would if I omitted the i386 folder.
<Spudz> Hi all.  Sorry I don't have time to file this bug right now.
<Spudz> plz reverse the above messages - sorry
<Spudz> the i386 folder contains about 6000 files.  I guess this is the problem.
<PMT> Spudz - the 6000 files shouldn't be the problem.
<PMT> How did it fail?
<Spudz> Also the software doesn't provide any mechanism for creating a boot-cd, which would be very useful towards making ubuntu-cd a practical recovery cd.
<PMT> Which didn't?
<PMT> The default burning software?
<Spudz> PMT: It didnt show any error.  It just didn't copy anything over.
<PMT> Or the bootable LiveCD?
<PMT> Spudz - "great"
<Spudz> but I try again less the i386 folder, and it copies
<PMT> What burning software is this?
<PMT> Built into nautilus, or is it a separate burning program?
<Spudz> PMT: The default that comes with the ubuntuCD
<PMT> Hm.
<PMT> Spudz - I don't expect 6000 files to be the problem.
<Spudz> I checked the i386 folder for unusual perms, but found none
<PMT> Maybe some of them had filenames which aren't technically valid for CDs.
<PMT> I'd doubt it though.
<Spudz> so assumed it was the # of files
<PMT> Spudz - can you repeat this right now?
<Spudz> it also failed to create the iso
<Spudz> sure
<bucket529> Looking for advice on which package to assign bug 202039 to
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 202039 in ubuntu "Booting from USB fails on MacBook Pro 3,1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/202039
<Spudz> just copy an xp cd over, and try to burn it back
<Spudz> places -> cd/dvd creator
<Spudz> so I guess that s the one meshed with nautilus
<PMT> Spudz - cool. Okay, let me try this.
<PMT> I happen to have an XP CD to test with, even.
<Spudz> awesome
<Awsoonn> bucket529: I'd put that under linux
<Spudz> sorry I don't have the space to file a proper bug right now.  eyes closing on me.
<bucket529> Awsoonn: Thanks
<PMT> Ah, Icey.
<Awsoonn> np, keep up the awesome work! You rock
<Spudz> nn
<Spudz> PMT I'll check in tomorrow if ur around
<PMT> Okay.
<PMT> Please file a bug tomorrow. :)
<Spudz> super
<Spudz> sure
<PMT> works fine for me, Spudz.
<crevette> hello
<crevette> I wanted to know if the bug I entered is complete enough to be troubleshooted -> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/282664
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 282664 in linux "[regression] v4l2 for module pwc with webcam Philips 740 doesn't work" [Undecided,New]
<ronj> hi
<mrooney> ronj: hi
<ronj> I confirm intel wifi not working with todays intrepid update. LP #283873
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 283873 in network-manager "intrepid update kills wireless 15 oct 08" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/283873
<ronj> I accepted the partial upgrade, rebooted, then as the original reporter says, nm no longer displays networks
<ronj> unsure if the bug should be linked to nm or linux or whatever...
<mrooney> ronj: good question, asac might have a hint if he is around
<ronj> mrooney, maybe you can help me trying to detect wifi networks with another method?
<greg-g> not usually a good idea to do a partial upgrade
<ronj> why?
<greg-g> usually means somethings are built completely yet, so might as well wait until they are
<ronj> didn't know. thanks
<mrooney> I didn't know that either!
<charlie-tca> Should bug reports be tagged for 8.10 or intrepid against the daily cd's?
<mrooney> does anyone know of a dupe/upstream for bug 283896? It is a well-known (I thought) issue but I don't see an issue for it elsewhere now that I look
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 283896 in gnome-panel "Cannot delete last panel" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/283896
<asac> ronj: remove everything except iface lo stuff from /etc/network/interfaces
<greg-g> ronj: mrooney: no problem! :)
<ronj> asac: already empty (only the autogenerated auto lo and iface lo inet loopback)
<ronj> asac: I've updated #283873, I don't think it's nm-related (iwconfig is blind about my eth1)
<asac> ronj: chipset?
<ronj> 02:03.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2200BG [Calexico2] Network Connection (rev 05)
<asac> ok ... and its not detected?
<asac> or doesnt work?
<ronj> well lspci sees it
<ronj> but neither iwconfig nor nm do
<ronj> btw, my full lspci is on the LP bug
<charlie-tca> Big question: How do the bugs on the user-mailing list get moved to the right place?
<charlie-tca> I mean the bug reports.
<Treenaks> manually, I think
<charlie-tca> Do we move them? There are about three that hit yesterday that are still not in launchpad
<greg-g> are they ones that look like they were apport created? those would be easy to move over
<mrooney> people email bugs instead of filing on launchpad?
<greg-g> otherwise, either suggest to the reporter to do it, or yeah, do it ourselves
<Treenaks> charlie-tca: I don't think that bugs reported on the ubuntu-user mailinglist get reported to launchpad, unless somebody takes the time to copy all info from the email into launchpad
<greg-g> mrooney: yeah
<charlie-tca> No, they look like they were manually created
<charlie-tca> So just copy the info into launchpad and then work them?
<mrooney> greg-g: is it just because they aren't aware they should file bugs on LP? or is there some process I am not aware of?
<charlie-tca> No, if you click report a bug in some apps, it generates a Bug Report to the list
<mrooney> Huh, I never knew that
<greg-g> mrooney: I haven't seen them personally as I'm not subscribed to that list, but I have heard that there are some emails that look like they were generated by apport
<greg-g> yeah, what charlie-tca said
<greg-g> charlie-tca: the hard part is getting additional information from the submitter
<charlie-tca> I could see that. Is there no provisions for us putting them in as the reporter?
<greg-g> not that I know of
<mrooney> charlie-tca: that isn't really possible is it? the reporter is an LP account not just an email
<greg-g> correct
<charlie-tca> Okay. I'll try to get them to move the reports
<greg-g> bdmurray might have more ideas/insight
<bdmurray> on a call
<greg-g> no worries
<asac> ronj: its a driver bug then. please try hal-find-by-capability --capability net.80211
<asac> ronj: also do a lsmod | grep ipw
<asac> and paste it
<ronj> asac : hal... returns nothing, ls mod returns
<ronj> ipw2200               151244  0
<ronj> ieee80211              38088  1 ipw2200
<asac> ronj: when did this start?
<ronj> after todays update (which triggered a partial upgrade which I accepted)
<asac> ronj: partial upgrade?
<asac> hmm
<asac> what is the kernel you are running
<asac> what was kept back?
<asac> when did you upgrade last time
<asac> ?
<asac> ronj: ^^
<ronj> linux-generic was indeed removed, and now I run 2.6.27-7-generic
<ronj> last update before today was yesterday
<ronj> strange, because I already had .7 yesterday
<asac> ronj: ok. i guess its because you didnt get all the modules you need
<asac> ronj: .7?
<asac> its not .7 its 7.11
<ronj> -7 I meant
<asac> and before it was 7.10
<ronj> no no I mean 2.6.27-7
<ronj> -7
<asac> ronj: well. we have -7 for quite a while
<asac> ronj: you should really try to finish that upgrade
<asac> if you can do that now and you still see this bug its rather important
<asac> so please - not sure how - but do it
<ronj> I did. nothing is left to update. will wait. maybe some packages are in the pipe
<asac> ronj: did you also get a new hal?
<ronj> dont remember
<ronj> hmmmmmmmmmm let me switch to the us mirror and see if there's something new
<ronj> ok with the main server I have a new linux-firmware and linux-image-generic
<ronj> lets update
<murdok> hi!
<murdok> someone please triage bug 275269
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 275269 in firefox-3.0 "x-www-browser doesn't work with firefox 3.0 in intrepid" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/275269
<ronj> rebooting
<ronj> asac: update worked
<ronj> wifi back
<ronj> I hope not too many people got this bad kernel...
<ronj> which is still in official mirrors
<asac> ronj: ok. thanks for confirming. intermediate states can be tricky ;)
<ronj> yup. updating LP
<ronj> thanks for your help.
<ronj> so what's _exactly_ a partial upgrade?
<ronj> and has my problem something to do with it?
<jclift26> hello= don't know if in right space
<jclift26> leaving
<jclift26> what info do i need to report a bug?
<hggdh> jclift26, depends on what you mean
<hggdh> where is the problem
<greg-g> there is some helpful information in the topic of the channel, just fyi
<greg-g> but I'm sure we can point you somewhere more specific if we can
<jclift26> i've just rebooted into new kernel- i have no sound
<greg-g> (heh, "sure we can .. if we can" you know what I mean)
<maco> jclift26: intrepid?
<maco> jclift26: if intrepid, go to #ubuntuforums,it's being debugged there, live
<jclift26> i had to package previously , but wasn't gr8
<jclift26> thanks
<jclift26> it's hardy
<maco> oh
<jclift26> yup.
<maco> oh wait ok it is hardy
<greg-g> there was a new hardy kernel?
<jclift26> it's cool?
<maco> crimsun said he was trying to get it fixed for intrepid, but i guess its in hardy too
<maco> jclift26: yeah, in #ubuntuforums, crimsun is debugging it...he's a sound dev
<maco> greg-g: i had to reboot yesterday, so yes
<jclift26> i also have no webcam detected, ah,
<greg-g> maco: heh, gotcha.
<jclift26> now i understand
<jclift26> yup .21 got that today
<jclift26> so basically log #ubuntuforums? or create a bug?
<jclift26> never created bug, so was wondering what all info needed
<crimsun> jclift26: please download http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh and save it, then run it as `bash alsa-info.sh'
<jclift26> thanks crimsun, will do
<crimsun> jclift26: I will need the output from that command and from this one:  `modinfo snd_hda_intel|grep ^filename'
<maco> jclift26: there's a bug filed, and you might be a dup of it
<jclift26> ok, it's for realtek 268 i think on vostro laptop
<maco> jclift26: run the commands he told you, and it'll tell him specifically which version of realtek 268 you have and if its the same as lorelei's
<jclift26> gotcha, i'm sorry v. new @ terminal here- what's easiest way to execute?
<jclift26> apologies, been running ubuntu for 6 weeks....
<maco> jclift26: just download that file and save it to your desktop
<maco> jclift26: then in a terminal, type "cd Desktop"
<jclift26> ta
<maco> jclift26: after that, run "bash alsa-info.sh" and it'll give you a pastebin URL
<jclift26> maco/crimsun- here's the details http://git.alsa-project.org/?p=alsa-driver.git;a=blob_plain;f=utils/alsa-info.sh
<greg-g> umm
<jclift26> sorry my bad- new link popping u[
<jclift26> up#
<greg-g> :)
<jclift26> http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=0bfe3b9e9a9c1e673f0f2ad16a6b249d5997a3a0
<jclift26> we'll get there ;)
<jclift26> also another issue- my webcam's never been detected, whats best there?
<jclift26> crimsun, does that give the info needed?
<crimsun> jclift26: not really, but it's a start.  Please see also https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24/+bug/283790/comments/3
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 283790 in linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24 "no sound after update to 2.6.24-21-generic" [Medium,Incomplete]
<crimsun> jclift26: you'll want to subscribe to that bug and add the detail that I requested
<crimsun> (brb, moving wifi.)
<jclift26> i should mention at this point , there was a workaround i had to apply in .19 as well?
<jclift26> ok
<maco> jclift26: what was the workaround?
<jclift26> hang on i'll find it
<jclift26> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=878608 ; wasn't 100% but almost there
<jclift26> sound was a lot quieter than in windoze tho
<maco> jclift26: wait wait wait, you compiled your own alsa driver instead of using the included one?
<jclift26> was the only way to get card recognised,
<maco> jclift26: i really doubt this is a bug. you probably just need to recompile the driver because it's not in the new kernel
<maco> jclift26: when you install your own drivers, you have to redo it for each kernel update
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-10-16
<jclift26> ok but the driver wasn't there in the 1st place,gotcha, crimsun, do u want me 2 log that workaround there anyway?
<maco> jclift26: he's afk right now as he switches coffee shops
<jclift26> OK, gotcha, maco ta
<jclift26> ok onwards any idea about webcam issues/
<maco> jclift26: did it used to work?
<jclift26> only after workaround, i'd never had soundcard detected b4 that, that was in .16/ .19 and .21
<maco> jclift26: try reinstalling the driver as you did in that thread and after a reboot sound should work with .21.  make sure you're running .21 when you compile it
<jclift26> cool.will do
<maco> now about the webcam, did it work in another kernel but not now, or did it never work?
<jclift26> never worked.
<jclift26> built-in
<maco> jclift26: is there a bug filed for it?
<jclift26> i think so , been mentioned lots on forums so assumed but never filed bug b4
<maco> jclift26: run "lsusb" and is it listed?
<jclift26> doesn't look like 1310 is there, others w similar issues, i know w. 1400/ 1510
<jclift26> vostro that is
<maco> jclift26: no no, not the laptop model. the webcam can change with the same laptop model.
<jclift26> Bus 006 Device 002: ID 0c45:63e0 Microdia
<jclift26> Bus 006 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<jclift26> Bus 007 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<jclift26> Bus 005 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<jclift26> Bus 004 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<jclift26> Bus 003 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<jclift26> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<jclift26> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<maco> ah!
<jclift26> that sound +ve
<maco> ok so im guessing what you meant to say was "yes'
<jclift26> yes
<jclift26> sorry, midnight here...LOL
<maco> so search for 0c45:63e0 in the bugs
<maco> if you run "lsusb -v | less" in a terminal (and *don't* paste it here), i'm guessing about the 2nd line will say that it's the webcam
<jclift26> ah (now understands)
<jclift26> ok
<jclift26> says miscellaneous device
<jclift26> nothing about webcam
<maco> so, is Microdia the webcam?
<maco> eh, google says it is
<jclift26> i think so..cool
<jclift26> thought it was creative, but obviously wrong, ta
<maco> jclift26: so, what i suggest you do, is look for a bug with that usb vendor and id listed.  if it doesn't exist, create it.  also, try the driver here http://linux-uvc.berlios.de/ and if it works, include in the bug the fact that it works
<jclift26> willl do
<jclift26> have looked only thing is about broadband, so will file bug
<maco> jclift26: if it does work, any of us on Bug Control can mark it Triaged
<jclift26> awesome, i'll get back to u asap  thanks for being so patient
<crimsun> jclift26: probably best to proceed in #ubuntu-audio-help
<jclift26> ok, thanks crimsun
<crimsun> (sorry, hectic tonight due to US presidential candidates' debate)
<jclift26> video compiled didn't work will report
<jclift26> a for sure, good luck w. that
<crimsun> jclift26: /join #ubuntu-audio-help  when you have a chance
<jclift26> will do ,def. ta for all help
<crimsun> if jclift26 ever reappears, I need to know whether he was using model=dell
<maco> crimsun: he compiled the driver himself
<crimsun> yep, and I simply need to confirm his init verbs
<crimsun> it's a pretty straightforward backport if he was using that model quirk.
<maco> ah ok
<mrooney> Hm, so what is the intent of the new "affects me"?
<mrooney> Is that to distinguish people actually experiencing the issue, apart from the larger set of subscribers, some of who may just be interested or watching, or working on it?
<greg-g> to give people another option other than "+1" or "me too!" etc
<mrooney> greg-g: now they'll just do both :)
<greg-g> well, we can try I suppose
<crimsun> shame http://news.launchpad.net/cool-new-stuff/feelin-hot-hot-hot is a dead link
<crimsun> I suppose that would have linked to an answer to mrooney's question
<crimsun> (cf. https://launchpad.net/)
<mrooney> Anyone know a person to ping regarding Compiz issues? mvo isn't around but I assume if he were he would be good
<lifesaglitch> Is there some sort of documentation for OpenOffice to find out expected functionality
<lifesaglitch> Is there some sort of documentation for OpenOffice to find out expected behavior?
<Hew> I found an interesting bug. If you repeatedly press the ` key quite fast, it will type as if you're holding down the button. Anyone know what package this should go under, or can anyone else reproduce it?
<greg-g> can't reproduce it, sounds like hardware
<techno_freak> urgh, i got into a weird bug. the currently active window started to move along workspaces, but not when it is not active by clicking outside. secondly when i clicked on a channel in the xchat list, the channel tab closed. and my key board got screwed up
<techno_freak> this was all for few mins, and it came back to normalcy
<lifesaglitch> If a user reports a bug, and it's actually by design... but will be improved/fixed in a later release... What should the status be set to?
<lifesaglitch> Or can it be marked as a duplicate of an upstream bug?
<lifesaglitch> ie. OpenOffice
<Spudz_> PMT: Did you get the same CD problem?
<lifesaglitch> Am I invisible?
<lifesaglitch> Hello?
<Spudz_> yo
<lifesaglitch> Hooray! I'm not invisible.
<Spudz_> Actually you are.  But I'm telepathic, and I sensed you wish to communicate.
<lifesaglitch> Ah... well it's a step up
<Spudz_> :]
<lifesaglitch> Are you able to help me assign a status to a bug?
<lifesaglitch> I want to finish so it will leave me alone
<Spudz_> soz dood I'm a noob too :)
<lifesaglitch> haha
<lifesaglitch> Excellent
<lifesaglitch> Shall we flip a coin then?
<Spudz_> whats yer bug?
<lifesaglitch> It is not actually a bug. It is a feature by design. Already known about upstream and it is supposedly going to be changed in a later version.
<Spudz_> mine's that the CD writer is baulking at a massive folder (i386 off XP cd)
<lifesaglitch> How big is it?
<Spudz_> 6000 files
<lifesaglitch> Right...
<lifesaglitch> What is it doing?
<lifeless> lifesaglitch: if there is an upstream bug, just link to it
<Spudz_> plus it wont write a boot-cd, which I think is important for a sys recovery cd
<Spudz_> what's an upstream bug?
<lifesaglitch> lifeless: I mentioned the link in my comment, but I didn't know if there was a more official way or what I should set the status to.
<lifeless> Spudz_: most software in ubuntu is written by people unrelated to ubuntu, we refer to them as 'upstream'; an upstream bug is one in the bug tracker for the original authors of a component of ubuntu
<lifeless> lifesaglitch: there is a link to link to upstream bugs
<lifeless> 'also affects'
<lifesaglitch> ah
<lifesaglitch> Perfect.
<lifesaglitch> What do I do about the status after I link?
<lifeless> set it appropriately for ubuntu; in this case I'd say its triaged wishlist
<lifeless> it is a bug (designs can be wrong too :)), upstream are on it
<lifesaglitch> it's not a bug
<lifesaglitch> it's by design
<lifesaglitch> haha
<lifeless> lifesaglitch: upstream agree that it is wrong, correct ?
<lifesaglitch> They say that it is a feature that should be implemented
<lifesaglitch> :D
<lifeless> lifesaglitch: then it clearly is a defect
<lifesaglitch> Potato, Potahto
<lifesaglitch> :p
<lifeless> lifesaglitch: everyone agrees on that, it doesn't matter if its a build-flag, a code-bug, or a design that was wrong; its a bug
<lifesaglitch> What do you mean a design that was wrong?
<lifesaglitch> also, I can't set it to triaged
<lifeless> lifesaglitch: if you've linked to the upstream bug, just leave it at this point; sounds like you aren't in the bugsquad yet
<lifesaglitch> I thought I did everything I was supposed to to join...
<lifesaglitch> :(
<lifesaglitch> I can change it to other statuses
<lifesaglitch> just not triaged
<lifesaglitch> lol
<lifeless> that fine, leave it on confirmed
<maco> lifesaglitch: only bug control can do that.  do you need me to set it to triaged?
<lifesaglitch> maco: Aha... I thought that was the case... yeah... I think it should be set to triaged
<lifesaglitch> maco: bug 273695
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 273695 in openoffice.org "open office writer doesn't accept new bullet defaults" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/273695
<maco> oh shiz i think i complained about that one on my blog on friday
<maco> er, thursday
<lifesaglitch> maco: haha... what about it?
<maco> lifesaglitch: eh, ok not what i complained about.  but close. i mean, the fact that the proposed workaround *doesn't* *workaround* it is what i was complaining about
<lifesaglitch> My workaround doesn't? Or the one you were complaining about?
<maco> william's
<maco> is that you?
<lifesaglitch> Maco: Shure is
<lifesaglitch> :D
<maco> if you try to set the style for Outline #, there's no option to set the spacing available
<maco> there's color, there's % size
<maco> but setting indentation and spacing from bullet to text are not available in the style settings
<maco> that has to be done by selecting each outline and setting them
<maco> on every darned slide -_-
<maco> er, i was working in Impress
<lifesaglitch> figured
<lifesaglitch> I thought it did though... one sec
<lifesaglitch> It works with spacing
<lifesaglitch> Maco: maybe it works differently in impress?
<maco> lifesaglitch: are you talking about vertical spacin
<lifesaglitch> Maco: Horizontal
<maco> lifesaglitch: in Impress there's an "Indents & Spacing" tab but it's talking about paragraph spacing
<lifesaglitch> This bug is about writer
<maco> lifesaglitch: http://imagebin.org/28816 it doesnt look like that in Writer too?
<maco> O_o writer and impress are now having a fight over who gets to be the front-most window. lovely.
<lifesaglitch> Maco, lol. Not exactly the same, no. There are only 6 tabs in writer for one. The reporter was trying to adjust "Indent" and "Spacing to Text" options.
 * maco is stunned
<maco> ok so obviously they didnt make impress's crappy interface after making writer have a better one
<maco> so that means they fixed some crappy UI in writer and totally ignored impress
<lifesaglitch> Maco: I couldn't say. I try to avoid using Impress... ;-D
<maco> i thought such things as the Styles & Formatting component were the same throughout open office
<maco> oh, im gonna be avoiding it for a while now too
<maco> well, i *guess* i could learn C++ and try to help fix it...
<maco> but really, id rather just use LaTeX
<lifesaglitch> Maco: I don't believe there is any way to adjust vertical spacing in the bullets options of writer
<maco> lifesaglitch: so you look at the "list 1" thing in the Styles window, right?
<maco> ugh, ok so this isnt just plain bad UI, but rather *inconsistent* UI that is consistently bad
<lifesaglitch> Maco... did you want me to post a screen shot? lol
<maco> lifesaglitch: do me a favor and open impress too.  put an outline on a slide. hit F11 to open the styles window.
<maco> then look back and forth between writer and impress
<maco> dholbach: good morning
<dholbach> hiya maco
<dholbach> good morning everybody else
<maco> we're trying to find the extent to which OOo's bad UI is an inconsistent yet consistently bad UI
<Spudz_> grr I cant find out how to file a bug
<Spudz_> surely it cant be so hard
<thekorn> good morning dholbach
<Spudz_> I'm in launchpad.
<maco> Spudz_: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs
<Spudz_> I've registered.  I'm on the bugs tb.
<dholbach> Spudz_:  http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug ?
<maco> Spudz_: just hit the red "Report a Bug" buttom
<maco> *button
<dholbach> hi thekorn
<lifesaglitch> maco: was the image in the bin of the bullets and numbering window in impress?
<maco> yes
<Spudz_> im a muppet
<Spudz_> thx
<maco> lifesaglitch: that's not the one you get when you go to format -> bullets and numbering with your outline highlighted
<Spudz_> i have a worrying ability to scour a webpage and repeatedly miss the one piece of information I need
<maco> lifesaglitch: that's the one you get from the Styles window when you right-click -> modify on Outline 1
<Spudz_> no matter how clearly it is illustrated
<maco> Spudz_: dude, i go looking for my cell phone when i'm holdingit
<maco> i think everybody has those moments
<lifesaglitch> Maco: Ah... well mine still has one tab less... lol
<maco> lifesaglitch: wait your OOo Impress has one tab less?
<lifesaglitch> Maco: It doesn't have the Asian Typography tab, lol
<maco> lifesaglitch: oh, ignore the Asian Typography one. i enabled Asian mode so i can type in Japanese neatly
<lifesaglitch> Maco, I figured that was the case
<maco> i was terribly confused to find that vertical textboxes are only available in Asian mode
<maco> and by only available, i mean you try to add it to the toolbar, it appears momentarily, and then *poof* leaving the user going "what the....where'd it GO?"
<maco> until you read the Help thing and it explains that those buttons are only available in Asian mode
<lifesaglitch> Maco: lol. Btw, opening the settings the same way in Writer (modify) is still about the same as going through Format->Bullets and Numbering
<maco> hrm
<maco> i need to test in OOo 3 for these UI bugs
<maco> and then go file them upstream
<lifesaglitch> Maco... well... Intrepid releases soon
<maco> Intrepid wont hav OOo 3
<lifesaglitch> Maco: Won't it?
<maco> and Intrepid is entirely too unstable for me
<maco> no
<maco> OOo 3 released too close to Intrepid's release
<maco> by too unstable for me, i mean...i normally start at alpha 3.  intrepid is too unstable 2 weeks before release.
<maco> i wont be upgrading until intel's wireless driver stops causing kernel panics
<lifesaglitch> Maco... it's reasonably stable for me, but yeah... it's been a little bumpy
<maco> i suspect the same driver is the cause of my hardy kernel panics, but those are weekly.  the intrepid version is like every 5 minutes
<maco> its only for the exact wireless card i have
<lifesaglitch> Maco, I knew that OpenOffice released soon to release... but I thought they were still going to try to get it in. Is it going to be a backport then?
<maco> i think they said it wasnt going to make it
<maco> there's a PPA for it
<maco> but the default is still 2.4 i think
<lifesaglitch> I guess a PPA is better than nothing
<maco> i did ask the packager if a spare package OOo-3 could be in universe, like how in gutsy FF3b5 was firefox-3.0 in universe....no idea if that's happening or not though
<maco> er, FF3a5, i think i mean
<lifesaglitch> Maco, not sure how the versions work in the repos... core version seems different? anyway... version is pretty much the same in intrepid and hardy it looks like
<maco> 3.0 is in debian experimental
<maco> sid still has 2.4
<maco> we sync from sid early in release
<lifesaglitch> Maco: I thought Sid had the newest packages
<maco> experimental is where they go before sid
<lifesaglitch> ah
<maco> not there long, just enough to see if they build and install, i think
<lifesaglitch> Not too impressed with the default wallpaper in Intrepid
<maco> it changed last week
<lifesaglitch> oh?
<lifesaglitch> Something better now?
<Spudz_> is there a distinction beteween filing a feature request and filing a bug?
<maco> it was circles in a spiral. now its something else
<lifesaglitch> Spudz_: Yes...
<maco> Spudz_: depends on how big of a request it is
<lifesaglitch> haha
<Spudz_> how to file a feature request?  Is there a separate irc chan?
<maco> Spudz_: if its a tweak, like "make this icon bigger" then it can be a wishlist bug
<maco> Spudz_: if its a large change, then put it on brainstorm and people can vote on the idea
<Spudz_> request is that it should be possible to burn a boot-cd using the default software.  that's important if the cd is to be used as a recovery CD.
<maco> using brasero, the default cd burner?
<maco> it can burn any kind of cd...
<lifesaglitch> That reminds me... I have been meaning to file a bug report against Brasero
<maco> and your install disk is a bootable disk
<lifesaglitch> If you double click an ISO, and tell Brasero to erase the disk that is in there... it will crash and burn
<maco> cute
<lifesaglitch> You have to open Brasero from the menu to make it work properly
<lifesaglitch> for DVD-RW anyway
<Spudz_> it looks like brasero can do a cd copy, or burn an image.  but it cant create a boot cd from a bunch of files.
<lifesaglitch> Spudz_: You can use Brasero to create a custom disk
<Spudz_> i've copied my XP CD onto my hdd.  And couldn't burn it back as a bootable CD.
<maco> you copied it as an iso?  that's what "burn an image" means
<Spudz_> no.   I'd copied the files over.
<lifesaglitch> hahahahahahahahaha
<lifesaglitch> ahem.
<lifesaglitch> sorry
<maco> ...thats not how you copy a cd
<maco> but you can certainly tell it "burn all these files to this cd"
<Spudz_> ehe should have done an iso.
<Spudz_> maco: yes, but that cd can't be made bootable
<Spudz_> thats my point.
<maco> Spudz_: you dont understand what youre asking
<maco> Spudz_: the menu files and such are already there because you copied them
<maco> Spudz_: however the *order* of the files has changed to whatever order they were copied
<maco> brasero cannot possibly *guess* at whta order the menu expects the files to be in
<lifesaglitch> What he said
<maco> if you know what order to add the files so that they are properly arranged, you can drag them about
<maco> lifesaglitch: she
<Spudz_> oreally!  You have to fix the order and it can make a CD bootable?
<lifesaglitch> sorry, didn't mean to make any assumption of gender
<maco> Spudz_: there's nothing special about a cd to make it bootable
<maco> Spudz_: its just that the right files & menus are at the front...and then the files the menus try to point to are where they expect them to be if you want to get past the menu
<lifesaglitch> Spudz_: Copying to an ISO, and then burning to a CD has a much better chance of working
<Spudz_> ok ... this has been confusing me
<Spudz_> lifesaglitch: yep: I know now.  But I was on XP and didn't have any ISO creation software.
 * Spudz_ checks the fs of the XP CD
<maco> ISO 9660
<lifesaglitch> Spudz_: XP has software you can get... it just isn't as convenient as Ubuntu makes it
<maco> cant you just rip the ISO using ubuntu?
<maco> why rip the cd in windows and burn it in ubuntu?
<Spudz_> I didn't have Ubuntu when I did it.
<maco> oh
<lifesaglitch> English needs a gender neutral pronoun...
<Spudz_> I quickly copied my XP and Vista CD/DVDs, then sold my new computer, together with the CDs.  And was left with my old thinkpad, external HDD.
<lifesaglitch> Well... a good one
<maco> oh yeah if you had just ripped it like today because you needed it, it wouldnt make sense to rip it to windows if windows cant boot to rip it
<Spudz_>  Got a ubuntu CD and have been working off that.   I like ubuntu :)  but I need windows for the speech recognition :/ I have rsi
<maco> well you wouldn't be wanting to pirate software anyway, now would you?
<Spudz_> lifesaglitch: true: a gender neutral animate pronoun
<Flannel> lifesaglitch: besides "one"?
<Spudz_> maco: arrrrrrrr
<lifesaglitch> Flannel: I meant in the context of saying something like "What he/she said."
<maco> i mean, if you sold that windows already, you and the person you sold it to can't be sharing that non-exclusive license...
<Flannel> lifesaglitch: even if it isn't 100% proper, most people would consider "they" to be reasonable there.
<lifesaglitch> Flannel: I guess... I just don't like it as much
<Flannel> lifesaglitch: its closest third person singular that isn't neuter
<maco> Spudz_: anyway, doing a quick search, if you just want something that can type out what you say, there's an app called "transcriber"
<Flannel> (that you're going to get)
<maco> Spudz_: and for controlling gnome, there's gnome-voice-control
<lifesaglitch> Flannel: "They" is much better than "it"...
<Flannel> lifesaglitch: correct
<Spudz_> maco: really I've investigated.  It really is a mare getting decent continuous speech recognition on linux.  I've actually communicated with rms and the sphinx devs on this issue
<lifesaglitch> Flannel: It doesn't even imply much in they way of humanity... much less gender
<Flannel> lifesaglitch: but technically its a plural, but I'd never say "he/she" or (s)he
<maco> i say "s/he"
<maco> either that, or assume everyone on the internet is female
<Spudz_> maco but that implies you don't know.  which could be embarssing sometimes.
<Flannel> the proper, non-stupid way is to just assume a gender, yeah
<Spudz_> lol
<Flannel> You just get some people who get offended for that, for whatever reason.
<maco> yes, i assume everyone is female on IRC until told otherwise
<maco> well im not particularly offended by being called "he"...i just like accuracy
<lifesaglitch> But if a higher percentage is male, wouldn't it be more logical to assume everyone is male?
<maco> if i didnt spend so much time in #linuxchix, yes
<maco> however that channel makes me forget there are males on IRC
<lifesaglitch> maco: hah. I didn't know such a place existed
<Flannel> lifesaglitch: historically, one assumes a male reader (unless theres a good reason to otherwise) at least when pronouns are involved
<lifesaglitch> Flannel: True... then I stand by my earlier statement! ;-D
<maco> although there are 3 in #linuxchix all the time.  maybe more, dunno
<lifesaglitch> Ug... it is past my bed time
<lifesaglitch> Good thing I'm skipping work tomorrow
<lifesaglitch> ;-D
<Flannel> lifesaglitch: and part of that assumption of the male form has to do with the genetive and possesive forms, which used "his" as the neuter form (as well as the masculine form) until relatively recently
<Spudz_> english is missing many words and constructs.  we should import them from more evolved cultures, like tibetan buddhism or sanskrit
<lifesaglitch> haha
<maco> or russian
<maco> russian has neuter
<lifesaglitch> It's not so irrational... I mean... what is English anyway?
<Spudz_> like 'ekagrata': single point of natural focus.
<maco> i had to point out in the "ubuntero sounds male" discussian that if you end a word in -o it's neuter in russian, but if it ends in a consonant, it's male
<Spudz_> What's s/he in Russian?
<maco> i dont actually know...i havent had a russian class in 2 years
<Spudz_> from spanish pov, ending in o is male, ending in a is female
<maco> i just remember that the language has 3 genders, and the word for a dress is neuter
<Spudz_> so maco: ur name looks male to me
<lifesaglitch> Spudz_: Not 100% accurate, but close enough I suppose
<lifesaglitch> :D
<maco> and japanese women's names end in -ko because ko means "child"
<maco> yes, yes, most japanese women are named ____-child
 * Spudz_ cant wait to go to japan
<maco> like aiko = love-child (or "child who is loving to others")
<maco> that's the japanese princess's name
<lifesaglitch> If I was Japanese, my name would be... Nanashi
<lifesaglitch> :D
<maco> well, princess masako's daughter is princess aiko
<Spudz_> going back to the CD issue, I have 10 files and a few folders. this is the entire contents of an XP cd.  If I burn these in the right order do I have a bootable CD??
<maco> probably
<maco> should work
<lifesaglitch> maco: What about copy protection?
<maco> well, assuming everything inside the files are arranged properly too...
<Spudz_> how to figure out the right order?
<maco> er, inside the folders
<Spudz_> gosh what a mare.
<maco> riiiight...you might be better off finding some other way of committing your act of piracy without my help :)
<Spudz_> lifesaglitch: It's an open secret MS makes it very easy to copy their OSses because it wants people to use them
<lifesaglitch> Spudz_: LOL
<maco> hey Spudz_, lets take this to another channel now, k
<Spudz_> maco: actually my windows was nontransferrable when I bought my laptop.  So I think it's still legit.
<lifesaglitch> My workaround does too work!!
<maco> we're not really supposed to talk about piracy
<Spudz_> ok, sorry :)
<maco> Spudz_: i believe that's nontransferable from the hardware
<maco> maybe
<maco> hrm
<maco> IANAL
<maco> but i know making one license go for two computers isn't legal, so...
<lifesaglitch> Maco: Mackenzie... your comment doesn't make sense to me... my workaround works for me.
<maco> lifesaglitch: i thought it worked the same as in Impress, remember?
<maco> lifesaglitch: which just tells me i need to file a "this is inconsistent" bg
<maco> *bug
<Spudz_> bbl thx all
<lifesaglitch> Maco: No... Writer only lets you adjust the vertical spacing which is saved in the style
<lifesaglitch> that is, from the bullets menu
<maco> right, so 1) writer and impress should behave the same 2) that behaviour should be *sane*
<lifesaglitch> haha
<lifesaglitch> Regardless, my workaround works.
<maco> ok
<lifesaglitch> Impress is weird
<lifesaglitch> ooh... you are MM and I am WW
<lifesaglitch> :D
<lifesaglitch> What do you think it means?
<maco> palindromes are for cool people, of course
<lifesaglitch> Seems reasonable
<lifesaglitch> Like bob...
<lifesaglitch> I have never met a Bob I didn't like
<maco> i learned to make a palindrome in context free grammar today for a 2-element language.  neat.
<lifesaglitch> eh?
<lifesaglitch> 2 element language?
<maco> theory of computation stuff
<lifesaglitch> What is a two element language?
<maco> if the language is {0,1} and you want a palindrome, A--> 0A0 | 1A1 | ϵ
<maco> ok this is totally off topic
<maco> lets go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<lifesaglitch> haha, not like there is really a topic going on
<maco> eh theres supposed to be bug talk in ehre
<lifesaglitch> technically yes...
<lifesaglitch> alright, to off topic it is
<maco> making another vm to play with OOo 3 on...
<lifesaglitch> maco... are you in college?
<maco> yes
<lifesaglitch> Maco: no classes bright and early tomorrow?
<maco> comp sci major. no classes before noon.
<lifesaglitch> Maco: odd... I am a comp. sci major and I always seemed to be there at 8. I think I got cheated.
<LimCore> hi, in 8.10 beta (amd64) after upgrade I got  Update infomation  there is a compined status menu for messaging status, exiting......
<LimCore> when  I clikced update I got error  no logout button found
<LimCore> should I report this?   bbl.
<crevette> hello there
<crevette> someone is able to confirm https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/282664
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 282664 in linux "[regression] v4l2 for module pwc with webcam Philips 740 doesn't work" [Undecided,New]
<highvoltage> how does bug expiration work? is it set somewhere on the bug itself, or does launchpad handle it automatically?
<Spudz_> PMT: you there?  any luck with the XP burn?
<Spudz_> Someone's got back to me from Ubuntu Bugs, asking me to run nautilus-cd-burner from the command line.  Can someone help me with this?
<Spudz_> it doesnt have a manpage, and the --help doesnt help
<Spudz_> if I just run it it says 'no files selected'. If I run it with * or . those dont work
<Spudz_> wakey wake, sleepy linux people
<persia> Spudz_, You may find, as much as anything, that nobody else has a good answer to your question.  We tend to only answer when we know, or at least have a decent guess.
<Spudz_> :) I guess it is a good thing that hte bugs channel is quiet!
<persia> Spudz_, Well, maybe.  Quiet can mean everyone is busily chasing bugs, or it can mean nobody is around.  In this channel, it's usually the former.
<Spudz_> hmm the Ubuntu Help -> Advanced Topics -> Writing your own programs is broken on my system.  I've filed it as a bug.
<thekorn> dholbach: since the 5-a-day team is now restricted, do you plan to change the owner of lp:five-a-day, so members of 5-a-day can push to it?
<dholbach> thekorn: good idea
<thekorn> if not, I think the patches attached to bug 200432 and bug 279225 could be merged, IMO
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 200432 in five-a-day "five-a-day-applet: Countdown from 5 to 0" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/200432
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 279225 in five-a-day "multiple xscreens dialogues shown on wrong screen" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/279225
<thekorn> 200432, only if we really want to have a countdown, of course
<dholbach> thekorn: done :)
<bs66> anyone here knows what to add to /etc/apt/sources.list to get debug symbol files for 64-bit ubuntu intrepid?
<thekorn> dholbach: super, danke
<bs66> anyone here knows what to add to /etc/apt/sources.list to get debug symbol files for 64-bit ubuntu intrepid?
<persia> bs66, No need to repeat yourself : people being slow is independent of how many times you ask.
<persia> I think it's ddebs.ubuntu.com still.
<bs66> persia: i tried that but they seems to be invalid. thanks anyway!
<persia> bs66, Odd.  It worked for me last week.
<bs66> with intrepid and 64-bit? hmm. i'll try again.
<persia> bs66, Yep.
<bs66> Failed to fetch http://ddebs.ubuntu.com/dists/intrepid-updates/main/binary-amd64/Packages.gz  404 Not Found
<bs66> F
<bs66> :-(
<bs66> i added:
<bs66> deb http://ddebs.ubuntu.com intrepid main universe
<bs66> deb http://ddebs.ubuntu.com intrepid-updates main universe
<bs66> deb http://ddebs.ubuntu.com intrepid-proposed main universe
<bs66> deb http://ddebs.ubuntu.com intrepid-security main universe
<bs66> to packages.conf
<persia> bs66, Based on http://ddebs.ubuntu.com/dists/ I think you only need the first one.
<bs66> i'll try that ...
<bs66> got no errors with only the first line in. hope it will work now. thanks persia!
<rrittenhouse> I was told there is a firefox extension that can help me with bug triaging. I think it included the canned responses so they could be easily inserted into LP
<rrittenhouse> Does anyone know the name of this ext?
<Hobbsee> greasemonkey, with some of bdmurray's extensions
 * Hobbsee --> bed
<rrittenhouse> Hobbsee: thx
<dholbach> thekorn: did you want to merge the 5-a-day changes?
<dholbach> thekorn: I can do it too if you like
<dholbach> thekorn: good work!
* bdmurray changed the topic of #ubuntu-bugs to: Printing Hug Day! https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20081016 | Ubuntu BugSquad | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad | Documentation: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs | If you have been triaging bugs for a while, please apply to https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-bugcontrol/ | Want to report a bug? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs | User support (not related to triage) is in #ubuntu
<mnemo> there was a new version of bzr-gtk released to intrepid today but I keep getting "W: Failed to fetch http://dk.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/b/bzr-gtk/bzr-gtk_0.95.0-1ubuntu5_all.deb
<mnemo>   404 Not Found
<mnemo> "
<mnemo> when I click "Install updates"
<charlie-tca> Maybe the update did not reach the mirror yet?
<bddebian> Boo
<mnemo> charlie-tca: true
<tkamppeter> IMPORTANT: "cupsys" got renamed to "cups", please DO NOT assign any bug to "cupsys" any more! Assign them to "cups"!
<persia> tkamppeter, Is this only in intrepid?
<thekorn> dholbach: thanks for doing the merges, I hope this countdown thing is working correctly for everyone
<dholbach> thekorn: I tried it, seems to work OK
<dholbach> thekorn: would be nice though if it took a look at the data file and caculated how many were done in the last 24h ;-)
<tkamppeter> persia, we want to get all bugs together, so everyone, please stop assigning to "cupsys", but assign to "cups".
<thekorn> dholbach: well I thought about it, but I think we are not doing sientific statistics here, it's more symbolic
<dholbach> ok fine :)
<tkamppeter> Bugs which are already assigned to "cupsys" need to get passed over to "cups" by the Launchpad team to avoid mail bombs by the mail notifications.
<thekorn> but if you like to have it, file a bug, it's easy
<bdmurray> tkamppeter: I spoke with some launchpad bugs engineers and we have the bug movement scheduled for early November.
<persia> tkamppeter, OK.  I'm just considering the SRU case.
<dholbach> thekorn: great work :)
<dholbach> thekorn: no no, I'll leave that to you
<bdmurray> dholbach: what are you two talking about?
<thekorn> bdmurray: hi
<tkamppeter> bdmurray, thank you for the info.
<dholbach> bdmurray: the last five-a-day upload
<bdmurray> Okay, what is the countdown thing?  Is there something pretty to look at?
<thekorn> yes some more blingbling, the 5-a-day-applet now coubnts down from 5 to 0
<bdmurray> heh blingblign!
<maco> does the 5 a day applet have any way to say "i'm doing something"
<maco> ?
<maco> im pretty sure it doesn't pick up on bugs that are dropped on it while previous bugs are still being added, so a way to know it's busy might be good
<thekorn> maco: the tooltip of the applet shuod show something like "sending bug 123456"
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 123456 in xine-lib "podcast crashes amarok" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/123456
<maco> thekorn: yeah, i know it does that, but i mean a way that doesn't require sitting there with your mouse in one spot for 3 seconds
<thekorn> maco: but apart from that dropping a bug while another action is in progress *should* work, if not it's a bug
<maco> ok...i havent tried it in a while. i couldnt really figure the applet out and just went with the command line
<maco> i know adding teams was in-general broken before, but the applet's version of --show-teams didn't seem to work...not sure tags worked either...so i just kind of gave up on trying to use the applet
<thekorn> uhh, I was not aware of it, it always worked for me,
<maco> hrm lemme try again then
<maco> heyy ok whatever version is in hardy right now does have working teams.  in august, it just had a blank window with Apply and Cancel buttons
<thekorn> ok, cool
<maco> sorry for scaring you
<thekorn> na, no problem
<SimonTek> Hello
<SimonTek> curious is there a bug with installing snmp on 8.04LTS?
<bdmurray> SimonTek: you could check https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/net-snmp/+bugs
<SimonTek> thanks
<balthus> hi there, I encounter a kernel Oops on Intrepid when I connect a usb modem
<bdmurray> balthus: with which kernel version?
<balthus> 2.6.27-7
<balthus> bdmurray: so the latest available
<bdmurray> Have you reported the bug in Launchpad?
<balthus> not yet
<chrisccoulson> i see tdflanders is on the loose again. this is how he advises yo reproduce the consolekit crash: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/consolekit/+bug/269651/comments/32
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 269651 in consolekit "console-kit-daemon crashed with SIGSEGV in g_str_hash()" [Medium,In progress]
<balthus> bdmurray: would it be a good idea to try reproducing the issue on a second computer first?
<balthus> bdmurray: i have here another laptop running 8.04, i am thinking installing the intrepid kernel on it and check if i can reproduce the bug
<bdmurray> balthus: you might try a daily-live cd from http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<balthus> bdmurray: yes this might be a indeed a better idea, tx, i am about to give it a try
<chrisccoulson> ping mvo
<chrisccoulson> bdmurray - do you think that bug 282932 and 283541 are the same? they both have several duplicates
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 282932 in update-manager "startup fails if a indexfile is broken (e.g. with "Depends: \n" in Packages.gz)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/282932
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 283541 in apt "failed to initialise when repositories have broken information" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/283541
<chrisccoulson> in addition, i found another similar bug with duplicates - bug 282591
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 282591 in ubuntu "repoubuntusoftware.info package list for hardy is broken" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/282591
<chrisccoulson> seems to be a bug triggered by a broken package list
<chrisccoulson> and there are at least 3 other reports too
<bdmurray> chrisccoulson: yes, the first two look look like duplicates to me
<chrisccoulson> i thought i'd check before i grouped them all together
<bdmurray> I'd probably use 283541 as the master since it has the most info
<chrisccoulson> yeah, that makes sense. it's against the correct package too
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<bdmurray> well it has the package list file which is useful
<bdmurray> I'm not sure how I feel about Ultimate Ubuntu.  Why is Ubuntu itself not Ultimate?
<chrisccoulson> not sure! who looks after the ultimate edition?
<bdmurray> I've no idea
<chrisccoulson> this ultamatix software is responsible for no fewer than 14 bug reports in Launchpad!
<bdmurray> Maybe the Utlimate Warrior?
<chrisccoulson> lol
<balthus> bdmurray: daily live cd burnt and tested
<balthus> it was a good idea since it has confirmed the bug + revealed other issues on the other laptop
<charlie-tca> boinc
<balthus> (module agpgart causing a kernel Oops and sis video driver poorly handled by xorg (only 256 colours))
<balthus> bdmurray: so I am filling a bug in launchpad following the recommendations found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeamBugPolicies
<bdmurray> balthus: great! lsusb would be good too since it is a usb device
<balthus> yes i tried it, but it hangs with no output :(
<bdmurray> did you say it worked with an earlier kernel?
<balthus> yep
<bdmurray> lsusb from that kernel will be fine the device ids don't change
<balthus> yep good point
<balthus> i'll provide it too
<persia> chrisccoulson, the collection of software that calls itself "Ubuntu Ultimate Edition" is specifically unsupported, and based on technologies that are known to break the default configuration.
<persia> The previous procedure to handle bugs for the precessessor scripts (e.g. Automatix) was to mark them invalid, and suggest the user contact the support team for the modification script.
<chrisccoulson> persia - thanks for the clarification re ubuntu ultimate
<bdmurray> I'm really surprised (pleasently( at how well under 50% New we are
<crimsun> eh, we had better be after working my arse off
 * bdmurray hugs crimsun
<crimsun> too bad I have few resources, else I'd easily do 200/day
<bdmurray> what resources?
<crimsun> time, mainly
<bdmurray> ah, can't help there
<chrisccoulson> yes, i've definately struggled with time for the last couple of weeks too :(
<chrisccoulson> new job!
<crimsun> chrisccoulson: hear, hear!
<chrisccoulson> i'm having great difficulty trying to get the reporter of bug 277709 to provide a good backtrace
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 277709 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "[Intrepid] Intel graphics card only runs with NoDRI option" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/277709
<chrisccoulson> it's missing debug symbols, but i swear i've asked them to install all appropriate dbg packages
<balthus> bdmurray: bug created (#284664)
<persia> chrisccoulson, Have you verified the version of the debug symbols from ddebs.ubuntu.com?
<chrisccoulson> i'll have another check, but i asked them to recreate the crash after they downloaded the dbg symbols, just in case the versions didn't tie up with the coredump
<chrisccoulson> it seems to be libgl1-mesa-dri-dbgsym that they are missing
<persia> Right.  There's a rare, but possible, situation where the debug symbols don't get updated in the ddebs repo.  The other option, if they are running hardy or intrepid, is to get them to use apport to report the crash.
<persia> (yes, this generates a new bug, but it can be used as a master, as apport can likely get a good trace)
<chrisccoulson> apport should catch xorg crashes if notrapsignals is enabled in their xorg.conf shouldn't it?
<persia> Not if apport isn't turned on.
<chrisccoulson> i'll ask them to turn it on and submit a new report
<chrisccoulson> it'll be interesting to see what the retracer makes of it
<persia> Easier than chasing debug symbols packages :)
<chrisccoulson> done. thanks persia:)
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-10-17
<chrisccoulson> james_w - i've just seen bug 284653
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 284653 in consolekit "Consolekit crashes due to /var/dbus/system_bus_socket " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/284653
<james_w> yeah
<chrisccoulson> i don't know what to do with hid bug report anymore;)
<james_w> I was just going to close it
<james_w> but then I had a change of heart at the last minute
<chrisccoulson> i was thinking of closing it too;)
<james_w> if he carries on I think we should consider escalating things
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i think you're right.
<chrisccoulson> i don't understand how one person can have so many problems that nobody else seems to experience
<james_w> have you seen any activity that goes beyond irritating?
<chrisccoulson> did you see his recommended steps to recreate the crash in consolekit?
<james_w> he seems to like "chmod" a bit too much
<chrisccoulson> he does!
<james_w> that's probably where most of his issues come from
<chrisccoulson> i don't think that chmod -R /* is a great idea
<james_w> really?
<james_w> it surely fixes every possible issue
<james_w> nothing could possibly go wrong
<chrisccoulson> yeah, he recommended a chmod -R 777 /* i think
<chrisccoulson> i did that once by accident!
<chrisccoulson> he posts on the ubuntuforums too: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=912682
<james_w> chrisccoulson: oh, I just replied to your sponsor request as well
<chrisccoulson> ah yes!
<james_w> "I do admit though that I was a little bit drunk at the moment I posted the bug."
<james_w> I love that sentence
<chrisccoulson> lol
<james_w> "Anyway, the other argments are not very helpful, I need to stick to the point. I am afraid such is impossible, since I do not know what the point is."
<chrisccoulson> haha!
<chrisccoulson> i've got no idea why that patch got dropped from system-config-samba
<chrisccoulson> it doesn't appear to be documented anywhere, and the libraries that the upstream source depend on have never been packaged
<chrisccoulson> very odd
<james_w> yeah, I hadn't bothered to pull up the changelog yet
<chrisccoulson> i'll have a look and see when they were dropped, but i suspect it will be when the patch system was changed to quilt
<james_w> Just thought I'd ask, I was looking for reasons to not sponsor it tonight :-)
<chrisccoulson> lol
<chrisccoulson> i'm not sure about your other question though. i literally just had a look at the old patch and then regenerated it with quilt
<chrisccoulson> which was difficult! i've never used quilt before
<chrisccoulson> i had to regenerate it because some of the source file names had changed
<james_w> I guess you are right
<james_w> just "grep -r N_ ." will be a start
<james_w> right, I must sleep, I've got to be reasonably awake for a call tomorrow morning. I'll sponsor your patch tomorrow.
<chrisccoulson> thanks for that!
<chrisccoulson> i've got tomorrow off work;)
<nellery> so who's running this Ubuntu Open Week's bug sessions?
<dholbach> good morning
* bdmurray changed the topic of #ubuntu-bugs to: Next Hug Day is 21 Oct | Ubuntu BugSquad | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad | Documentation: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs | If you have been triaging bugs for a while, please apply to https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-bugcontrol/ | Want to report a bug? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs | User support (not related to triage) is in #ubuntu
<maco> can someone look at bug 282977 ? xscreensaver and gnome-screensaver both have entries in System->Preferences as just "Screensaver" in Intrepid.  Is it too late to nominate a semi-cosmetic but also rather confusing bug like that for release?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 282977 in xscreensaver "gnome-screensaver and xscreensaver both appear in preferences list" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/282977
<maco> thekorn: the applet's supposed to count down, right?
<james_w> maco: I'd jump on #ubuntu-devel and ask that question
<james_w> the first one I mean
<maco> james_w: ok
<thekorn> maco: yes, with the most recent PPA package the applet should count donw from 5 to 0
<maco> thekorn: do i have to remove it and re-add it? it didnt count down when i tried it like 30 minutes ago
<thekorn> maco: oh, I'm not sure about it, sorry,
<thekorn> but maybe re-adding is neccessary
<maco> thekorn: well the font changed when i re-added it
<maco> so maybe now it'll count down
<thekorn> then countdown should work
<maco> ok
<dholbach> or restarting the session
<dholbach> if you didn't it will have the old version still in memory
<maco> dholbach: ah ok, makes sense
<maco> countdown works!
<dholbach> ROCK
<maco> i get now how people recognize duplicates easily
<maco> touch enough bugs every day, and there's a very good chance you've touched the master bug or at least wandered past it at some point
<fib1908> hi best stable version of kdenlive for ubuntu ?
<Guest18685> can someone look at my comment to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ssl-cert/+bug/250400 and try to verify it please? i think this bug is pretty severe (renders systems broken on upgrading!) but very easy and fast to fix ... the bug report is actually pretty old
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 250400 in ssl-cert "package ssl-cert 1.0.14-0ubuntu2.1 failed to install/upgrade: " [High,Triaged]
<stivw> sry ... nick change ;)
<james_w> stivw: is it using unattended-upgrades?
<stivw> the package?
<stivw> i don't know ... i am using an automated installation script after a netinstall to install additional packages - which is started in /etc/rc.local and this fails. i then tried to install it with a cron script which also fails. if i add /usr/sbin to PATH everything works. i then built the package with the two changes i described and it also works. i think it's an error in the package NOT to use absolute paths
<james_w> it's common to use non-absolute paths, and possibly even encouraged in policy
<james_w> I think administrative scripts should reasonably be allowed to expect to have /usr/sbin in the path
<stivw> well then the bug is invalid - it just fails because of the missing path
<stivw> well ... yet another comment - the bug isn't closed yet
<stivw> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ssl-cert/+bug/250400
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 250400 in ssl-cert "package ssl-cert 1.0.14-0ubuntu2.1 failed to install/upgrade: " [High,Won't fix]
<stivw> this also has an effect on ALL packages that use make-ssl-cert together with ssleay.cnf files. eg lighttpd has the same problem too. if installed/upgraded the path won't be set, and the pem file won't be generated (!)
<a|wen> does upgrade-manager save a list of installed packages before the dist upgrade or some other log files you can use for debugging?
<a|wen> or if anyone is a pycentral expert and has any idea what exactly fails here in bug 284936
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 284936 in python-uniconvertor "package python-uniconvertor 1.1.2-1 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/284936
<bddebian> Boo
<a|wen> arrgh - don't frighten people
<a|wen> :)
<bddebian> :)
<maestrolinux> http://s2.ar.bitefight.org/c.php?uid=19732
<maestrolinux> http://s2.ar.bitefight.org/c.php?uid=19732
<macd_> a bug in the ubuntu website, would that go on LP?
<persia> against the ubuntu-website project, I believe
<Flannel> yep
<macd_> thanks, and done.
<mrooney> Hmm, apport can't report bugs in update-manager that occur before installing updates, since the updates aren't installed.
<mrooney> How...interesting.
<mrooney> I feel that update-manager should have a special exception there
<persia> mrooney, Rather, that the current special exception for update-manager consider the case where update-manager itself is having an issue.
<mrooney> persia: update manager has a special exception already?
<persia> I believe so : I think it generates the bugs in other packages when the maintainer scripts break.
<mrooney> persia: ah, ok
<charlie-tca> I'm working to confirm bug 226606. It is about hal not recognizing the drive if the leading / is missing
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 226606 in linux "umount doesn't understand relative mount point names" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/226606
<charlie-tca> There are a number of other comments that have nothing to do with this. Can I confirm it and what
<charlie-tca> do I do with the rest?
 * mrooney looks
<mrooney> charlie-tca: hm I don't know none of the confirming comments seem to have anything to do with the bug report...for some reason
<charlie-tca> I know, but I can reproduce the original report. /media will work, media won't
<charlie-tca> I think it should go wishlist, though
<mrooney> yeah, I guess confirm and wishlist it
<mrooney> it is easy to work around
<charlie-tca> yea, just use the leading /
<mrooney> just mention in the comments that you can confirm it and your wishlist rationale
<charlie-tca> Thanks for your help
<LimCore> default settings of ubuntu lead to data corruption
<persia> LimCore, Really?  In what way?
<LimCore> persia: this is thanks to brain dead design of logout feauture
<LimCore> its so interesting, Im whipping up a bug report right now to share this amazing experience
<persia> LimCore, OK.  I'll look forward to reading the bug, as I'm curious.  Is this hardy or intrepid?
<LimCore> all versions
<LimCore> also, most distros probably
<bdmurray> saivann: wrt bug 270777 this used to work?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 270777 in rhythmbox "Recent updates breaks MTP in Rhythmbox" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/270777
<LimCore> persia: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/285141
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 285141 in ubuntu "logout box + no way to kill computer = data corruption" [Undecided,New]
<persia> LimCore, For the UPS use-case, I'd argue that the right answer is that the user should have connected a serial cable or USB cable to the UPS, and the alert should start the shutdown sequence.  For the thunderstorm use case, I can see value in your suggestion, although I still think it's Wishlist, as generally one shouldn't lose much data (immediate working set).
<LimCore> persia: UPS is a solution,    but not for all cases
<LimCore> User with access to power button CAN turn off computer always, so lets allow him to do it gracefully, if he insists (pressing power button several times).
<LimCore> Also: this will solve cases like when keyboard dies (I seen it), or gfx card dies (seen it too) and other strange cases.
<persia> LimCore, Right.  Like I said, it's a good idea.  It's just that the first example you give starts with a UPS, and the solution for a UPS is well known and different.  I encourage editing, not rejection.
<persia> If you edit it to clean up the UPS use case, I'd even be happy to confirm it :)
<LimCore> persia: rewritten
<LimCore> I almost corrupted FS today, I was in the process of using damn cellphone as lighter to try to login as root and shutdown -h now # die $%^*   but I was saved in last second - power went back on. Im so irritated by such careless design like this one
<saivann> bdmurray : What do you mean?
<bdmurray> saivann: I was wondering if it really was a regression.  I've never tried it before today.
<saivann> bdmurray : This works perfectly under Hardy and with previous versions of rhythmbox, I will identify specific revision in rhythmbox that introduced this problem when I'll get some time (in the next days)
<saivann> bdmurray : Definitively a regression in rhythmbox, and not in libraries because I can build old version in intrepid and they work
<persia> Could someone suggest a package for bug #285141, or does that belong on brainstorm?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 285141 in ubuntu "logout box + no way to kill computer = data corruption" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/285141
<LimCore> persia: I can write it probably
<LimCore> bash script, called from ACPI power button, counts, and if needed calls shutdowns/kills/syncs
<LimCore> if but someone else would pack it for me
<persia> LimCore, Right, but I think acpi-support is going away, which makes it a little more complicated.
<LimCore> it is going away? O_o ? why? what replaces it
<LimCore> then what will be the way to have something executed on ACPI event?
<persia> I'm not entirely sure how the new system is supposed to work : maybe Kernel -> HAL -> Dbus -> client?  Maybe ask in #ubuntu-devel, noting that you're working on that bug?
<persia> (mind you it's not a great time to ask in #ubuntu-devel, but you might get lucky.
<saivann> bdmurray : Thanks for your comments on the bug report!
<LimCore> persia: that seems very bad
<LimCore> persia: it is BAD decision imho to remove the wounderfull possiblity of simply having user defined scripts executed on ACPI events!
<persia> LimCore, No, it's just changing the mechanism by which it's done.  That I don't understand the new mechansim shoulldn't be taken to indicate that it doesn't exist.
<LimCore> well, we should keep it compatible - no mater what underlying mechnism, the same user(admin) defined scripts should be executed
<persia> LimCore, Ask in -devel.  It may be that way, and I'm misunderstanding.
<maco> thekorn_: when does the countdown reset back to 5?
<rrittenhouse> I'm new at triaging. Can I get some help with #284434 ?
<rrittenhouse> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/284434
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 284434 in ubuntu "Computer beeps relentlessly on startup (internal speaker)" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<rrittenhouse> I'm unsure what other information would helpful in this case or what the next steps should be.
<crimsun> well, first, the reporter should be running current intrepid
<crimsun> there are several possible causes, and we really need the reporter running the latest kernel in intrepid for starters
<persia> rrittenhouse, You want lspci -vvnn and lsusb -v as well, and to ask for a retest with a current daily.
<crimsun> moreover, dmesg (or /var/log/dmesg from a daily-live)
<rrittenhouse> ok
<rrittenhouse> thank you.
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-10-18
<Hobbsee> !info plasma-python-examples intrepid
<ubottu> Package plasma-python-examples does not exist in intrepid
<LimCore> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apport/+bug/92653  this still occures for me in 8.10 - should I comment there / reopen or something?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 92653 in apport "Reduced bug reports may by actually larger than the full ones" [Medium,Fix released]
<dubski> gday.  is this the place to come to help with bugs?
<dubski> i'd like to help.  but not sure where to start.  i have read the wiki etc.
<LimCore> dubski: well, use software and find some bugs =)
<greg-g> dubski: check out the topic for some good links to read, and then try to triage some bugs
<dubski> hehe.  i have one that is quite annoying. but I think it has already been reported.
<greg-g> come here to ask for any help you might have, we are always willing to help
<dubski> camera not mounting via usb.
<dubski> works in gusty.
<dubski> Error initializing camera: -1: Unspecified error
<thekorn> maco: re resetting the countdown: when you reboot, restart the session, ...
<thekorn> and yes, thats a missing feature,
<maco> ok
<maco> cuz it's been 24 hours and still says 0 left
<maco> and i cant be the only person with week-long sessions
<thekorn> right, let me try to fix it
<Hobbsee> bug 281808
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 281808 in kdebase "Flashplugin not working in Konqueror (8.10)" [High,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/281808
<crimsun> sigh.
<Hobbsee> sigh?
<Hobbsee> crimsun: he's probably happy to debug it on irc, if you poked him
<crimsun> Hobbsee: it's nearly 4 AM here, and I'm chasing a rather serious hw freeze
<crimsun> but yes, I'll try and catch him this weekend
<Hobbsee> crimsun: ahh
<Hobbsee> crimsun: good luck!
<crimsun> jussi01: see my most recent comment in 281808, please
<jussi01> crimsun: see mine...
<jussi01> :D
<crimsun> jussi01: essentially, I need to isolate nspluginwrapper as the cause
<crimsun> jussi01: what happens if you purge flashplugin-nonfree and nspluginwrapper and use adobe-flashplugin from the partner repo?
<jussi01> crimsun: curious thing is, you tube works fine. (should have added that to the bug I suppose)
<jussi01> crimsun: 1 moment Ill try
<jussi01> crimsun: some issue.
<crimsun> "some" or "same"?
<jussi01> same (sorry)
<jussi01> although you tube does not work either now.
<crimsun> jussi01: interesting.  If you purge adobe-flashplugin and reinstall flashplugin-nonfree, does the symptom remain reproducible?
<jussi01> 1 moment while I check
<jussi01> crimsun: no, still the same issue
<maco> bug 284824
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 284824 in gnome-terminal "'alt+t' can't be set as keybinding for open-tab in gnome-terminal (worked in hardy)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/284824
<maco> they say the binding can still be set, but when you click it it doesn't do the action and instead prints ^t to the terminal
<maco> but i cant even get the binding set
<crimsun> jussi01: err, meaning "Yes, it's still reproducible"?
<jussi01> crimsun: correct
<jussi01> crimsun: if it helps, here is what I see when I open the bbc page: http://jussi01.com/upload/uploads/20081018-105654-noflash-konq.jpg
<crimsun> jussi01: ok, I'm a bit confused about your comments.  apachelogger asked you whether the symptom was reproducible with gtk-qt-engine UNinstalled, and the next comment has you saying that "it doesnt work with gtk-qt-engine installed", and your `apt-cache policy gtk-qt-engine' lists it as installed.  What gives?
<jussi01> crimsun: ooops. I think perhaps I read that incorrectly ( I read installed. ) Will attempt that now. :(
<jussi01> crimsun, my apologies for that error. however the problem is still reproduceable
<crimsun> jussi01: meaning you logged out and back in or rebooted?
<jussi01> crimsun: yes, I did.
<crimsun> jussi01: ok, can you get a dump from running konqueror from Konsole?
<jussi01> crimsun: sure, 1 moment
<jussi01> crimsun: opened konq, clicked on my bbc sport bookmark, it loaded, here it the dump: http://paste.ubuntu.com/59189/
<crimsun> jussi01: do other Flash applets load, too?
<jussi01> crimsun: err, Im unsure of what you are asking. you tube works fine.
<crimsun> jussi01: which problematic Flash sites still do not load correctly?
<thekorn> maco: I added a daily reset of the counter, it's in bug 285359
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 285359 in five-a-day "applet: reset countdown for each day" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/285359
<jussi01> crimsun: the ones listed in the report, for instance.
<crimsun> jussi01: so only the bbc and youtube ones do work correctly?
<maco> thekorn: thanks
<jussi01> crimsun: no. bbc does not work. only youtube works correctly.
<crimsun> jussi01: and neither work at all with adobe-flashplugin instead of flashplugin-nonfree?  okay...
<jussi01> crimsun: yeah, you tube stops working when that is installed.
<crimsun> jussi01: ok, then we've taken it as far as I'm capable at 0430
<jussi01> crimsun: ok. will you add to the bug report? and is there anything I should add?
<crimsun> jussi01: please summarise all the debugging steps that we've gone through recently
<jussi01> ok
<jussi01> crimsun: sleep well! :)
<crimsun> oh I'm not sleeping yet; I have other bugs to chase.
<jussi01> crimsun: summary added
<crimsun> jussi01: thanks
<jussi01> :)
<apachelogger> jussi01: in order to obtain a sensible konsole output you will need to run kdebugdialog -> select all first
<jussi01> apachelogger: see my latest comment.
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> jussi01: what URL were you going to?
<jussi01> apachelogger: http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport2/hi/football/default.stm
<apachelogger> jussi01: didn't we already find out that bbc has a broken javascript?
<jussi01> apachelogger: no.
<apachelogger> I seem to remember that Riddell and I were looking for javascript at the bbc :P
<jussi01> apachelogger: riddell said something about CNN had broken javascript...
<jussi01> not BBC
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> true, BBC was a rendering bug with complex CSS
<jussi01> ok, so what does all this mean? its not flash after all?
<jussi01> its something else screwing up?
 * jussi01 just wants to fix the bug... 
<apachelogger> I really don't think so
<jussi01> apachelogger: the page looked like this earlier today: http://jussi01.com/upload/uploads/20081018-105654-noflash-konq.jpg
<apachelogger> jussi01: so?
<jussi01> apachelogger: so its missing half the "content" (ads, but still)
<apachelogger> ohhhhhhhhh
<apachelogger> we block adds :P
<jussi01> :P
<apachelogger> for flash bugs always use youtube as testing platform
<jussi01> right.
<apachelogger> IIRC they even test their stuff with gnash, so it should be pretty decent flash they use
<jussi01> ok, so what is causing this bug? and what can I do to accelerate the fix?
<apachelogger> jussi01: well, do what you did before, but this time with youtube :P
<apachelogger> for the record: I don't get the bug at all
<jussi01> apachelogger: I think that maybe the op and I have different bugs... you tube works... the first video, the breaks.
<apachelogger> jussi01: well, try removing gtk-qt... reboot ... try again ... get some konsole dump before ..... get some konsole dump after the reboot ... strace konqueror ...
<jussi01> apachelogger: gtk-qt is not installed. youtube output is here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/59255/
<jussi01> (which incidentally did not work)
<apachelogger> (npviewer.bin:16047): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_style_detach: assertion `style->attach_count > 0' failed
<apachelogger> might be related
<apachelogger> jussi01: also not working after refresh?
<jussi01> apachelogger: I didnt try, but now... no.
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> jussi01: that is with gtk-qt-engine?
<jussi01> gtk-qt-engine:
<jussi01>   Installed: (none)
<jussi01>   Candidate: 1:1.1+svn20080816-0ubuntu5
<apachelogger> interesting
<apachelogger> jussi01: please also get a dump with gtk-qt-engine installed+reboot
<jussi01> ok
<apachelogger> then we need to strace
<apachelogger> <3 strace :D
 * apachelogger gets a coffee
<jussi01> brb
<jussi01> ok, my pc is playing weird, really weird now...
<jussi01> could be that its warm, but not sure.
<Darkside> Hi... I'm pretty sure i've come across a bug, but i'm not sure how to go about reporting it, as nothing shows up in any of the logs, and it seems to happen at random times (though with certain conditions)
<Le-Chuck_ITA> hi there, I always find that I can't browse templates in openoffice because it crashes. Can someone either confirm https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openoffice.org/+bug/69247 or say you don't have it? I can't believe I'm the only one
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 69247 in openoffice.org "Crash when browsing document templates" [Undecided,New]
<Le-Chuck_ITA> this is in hardy, intrepid and whatever you want
<charlie-tca> I can say I don't have it
<charlie-tca> I can also say I use templates weekly
<Le-Chuck_ITA> charlie-tca is there a special package for templates? Should it be installed by default?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> and what jvm are you using in ooo btw?
<charlie-tca> Should be installed by default, as far as I know
<charlie-tca> jvm should be 6, from the repositories
<Le-Chuck_ITA> hmm I leave it there, if someone else wants to try and see if their openoffice crashes that would be a big favour to ubuntu users
<Le-Chuck_ITA> thanks charlie-tca
<charlie-tca> Wish I could you
<charlie-tca> help you
<Le-Chuck_ITA> I have an idea: it may be related to accessibility that I have enabled
<Le-Chuck_ITA> it was so years ago
<Le-Chuck_ITA>  /logout
<Le-Chuck_ITA> it IS related to accessibility
<Le-Chuck_ITA> charlie-tca: can you try with assistive technologies enabled? You would have to logout and login again
<Le-Chuck_ITA> adding a comment to the bug report anyway
<charlie-tca> I can't right now, but I will to see if I can confirm for you.
<Le-Chuck_ITA> ok thank you
<charlie-tca> np
<Le-Chuck_ITA> bye
<LimCore> after xorg crash/freeze I have a 151 megabyte Xorg.0.log.old. should I somehow post it?
<charlie-tca> LimCore: did you file a bug report?
<LimCore> charlie-tca: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/285298   ;  the log is 24 MB when compressed
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 285298 in xorg "on X3100 intell card - glitches and greez when running few openGL applications" [Undecided,New]
<charlie-tca> If it has information concerning the bug, you can attach it using comments/attach at the bottom of the launchpad screen
<LimCore> suspend to memory fails.  report this against wht?
<LimCore> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pm-utils/+bug/254312 and https://bugs.launchpad.net/xorg-server/+bug/67710
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 254312 in pm-utils "Audio fails after suspend, Intel ICH9 family" [Undecided,New]
<francisco_t> the bug #21192, Should it still been a duplicate? I think not
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 21192 in gnupg2 "gnupg-agent is left running after session" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/21192
<francisco_t> sorry, bug 211922
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 211922 in linux "Bad hotkeys on Laptop Asus F3 (dup-of: 217504)" [Medium,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/211922
<francisco_t> sorry, bug #211922
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 217504 in linux "acpi_fakekey stopped working for certain keycodes" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/217504
<mrooney> If I am getting  'BadAlloc (insufficient resources for operation)' from X11 when trying to play videos in both totem and vlc, is that an xorg issue?
<james_w> mrooney: compiz? what graphics card?
<mrooney> james_w: yeah, only compiz
<mrooney> ati r350
<mrooney> metacity works fine
<james_w> I'm not really sure what's at fault there
<mrooney> after finding that metacity worked I was going to file under compiz
<mrooney> well I put it in bug 285601, didn't see any apparent duplicates
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 285601 in compiz "Intrepid: Attempting to play videos in totem/vlc results in 'BadAlloc (insufficient resources for operation)' from X11 w/ Compiz" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/285601
<james_w> mrooney: does it work in metacity if you turn on the compositor?
<mrooney> james_w: good question...
<mrooney> james_w: now after restarting compiz after being in metacity, it works fine in compiz !
<mrooney> so I can't really test that until I can reproduce the compiz issue, I suppose
<mrooney> something seems to be triggering compiz to get into a state where this issue happens, perhaps until you restart it
<mrooney> next time I will see if a restart reliably fixes it
<wgrant> maco: Wouldn't it be a better idea to rename the icon in human-icon-theme?
<wgrant> Rather than breaking all other themes?
<maco> wgrant: oh i didnt think of that. applications-preferences is how it's done in hardy
<maco> er
<maco> applications-system
<maco> actually, no it's gnome-system in hardy
<maco> :-/ what a mess
<maco> all the same icon:  applications-system, gnome-system, redhat-system-tools, xfce-system
<maco> in hardy
<wgrant> Ew.
<wgrant> But we don't care about Hardy for this any more.
<maco> right
<maco> i was looking at it in terms of a regression
<maco> and so trying to revert the change
<maco> ok, i think it should be gnome-system then
<maco> wgrant: would you agree?
<maco> gnome-system exists in both the gnome and the Human theme
<wgrant> Let me have a look...
<wgrant> maco: That's just a symlink to applications-system... so maybe just add another symlink?
<maco> from what to what?
<maco> you mean in Human from preferences-system to applications-system?
<maco> preferences-system, i think, is meant to refer to the preferences menu inside the system menu...which would explain the similarity of the icons
<wgrant> Hmmm.
<maco> wgrant: nevermind.  preferences-desktop is what's used in tangerine
<maco> for preferences
<wgrant> That matches what I thought the components meant. OK.
<maco> so you think just put another symlink in human to point at applications-system from preferences-system?
<wgrant> maco: I'd say so.
<wgrant> There are already lots of them.
<maco> ok, will do
<wgrant> THanks.
<Flare183> Anyone working on bug #229245
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 229245 in pulseaudio "No logout sound is played on both Gutsy and Hardy final release versions" [Low,Won't fix] https://launchpad.net/bugs/229245
<Flare183> Because I might be able to help...
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-10-19
<unfo> hi all.  Could someone running Ubuntu 8.04 (Hardy) please volunteer to log into a text console such as tty1?  After you enter your username and password, does Ubuntu then tell you a web site you can go to for help?  If so, what is the entire line telling you how to get help?
<wgrant> To access official Ubuntu documentation, please visit:
<wgrant> http://help.ubuntu.com/
<unfo> wgrant: thank you.
<wgrant> (from sshing into a Hardy box)
<unfo> good enough
<unfo> wgrant:  I use Debian.  Thanks for confirming what the Ubuntu after-login message says for me.  I have now filed bug 285734.  In the new wording I chose inside my patch, I mentioned help.ubuntu.com.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 285734 in base-files "[PATCH] Tell users how to undo accidental Ctrl+Alt+F1 presses in /etc/issue" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/285734
<wgrant> unfo: It makes no sense to put it in /etc/issue.
<unfo> wgrant: then where?
<wgrant> Not there. I'm not sure.
<wgrant> But /etc/issue is wrong.
<unfo> wgrant: why not /etc/issue?
<wgrant> Hmmm, I guess if it is only used locally it's OK.
<unfo> wgrant: what does "used locally" mean?
<wgrant> unfo: It wouldn't be inconceivable that /etc/issue would be used for other login means.
<Hobbsee> wgrant: ie, ssh'd in users will see it, and it would be wrong for them?
<wgrant> Not just local ttys.
<Nafallo> unfo: that it wouldn't make sense for people ssh'ing in ;-)
 * Hobbsee ^5 Nafallo
<unfo> wgrant, Nafallo, ah.  But unless someone can think of a better solution, I think /etc/issue is the best place to put it.
<unfo> s/ wgrant/ Hobbsee
<unfo> when I type "ssh localhost", my /etc/issue is *not* shown.  All I see is the following:
<unfo> "Password: "
<unfo> Could someone else try ssh'ing to a Ubuntu computer by a different way and tell me if /etc/issue is shown or not?
<unfo> *please
<Hobbsee> er, it only is if you uncomment #Banner /etc/issue.net
<unfo> Hobbsee: so are you able to confirm that changing /etc/issue does not affect users who ssh in?
<Hobbsee> seems so.
<unfo> Hobbsee: thanks.  may I quote you by name like this?  "Hobbsee thought that /etc/issue might be shown when people ssh in, but it is not, unless you change the 'Banner; sshd setting."
<unfo> s/;/'
<wgrant> Agentless passive is better.
<unfo> will use the agentless passive then.
<techno_freak> do anyone remember the CD/DVD drive eject recloses tray and remounts media bug? I have a duplicate for it
<Treenaks> techno_freak: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/hal/+bug/283316 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 283316 in hal "intrepid - ejected dvd media is inserted right back in" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<techno_freak> Treenaks, thanks :)
<Treenaks> techno_freak: np
<Treenaks> techno_freak: it works with CDs as well, for me :)
<Treenaks> or :(, actually
<techno_freak> Treenaks, ya, i got the same thing reported and hence marking it as duplicate
 * Treenaks likes the 'Me too!' marking
<techno_freak> ya, am commenting it on the bug that the reporter can mark "me too" on the parent bug
<G__81> Hi I am new to this team just joined the bug squad team in launch Pad. I am new or a prospective Ubuntu Developer :). I have been contributing to fedora and i want to get into ubuntu development
<techno_freak> G__81, if you want to focus on development and packaging, #ubuntu-motu might be a place of interest
<G__81> i have not done packaging so i might be more interested in bug fixing/triaging to start off with
<techno_freak> G__81, welcome, the wiki links in /topic might be a good place to start ;)
<G__81> thanks techno_freak
<techno_freak> :)
<G__81> and are you anjan by any chance ? :)
<techno_freak> G__81, no, not me
<G__81> so are you parthan ?
<G__81> :)
<techno_freak> G__81, yes
<G__81> oh ! :)
<G__81> nice to meet you :)
<techno_freak> :)
<G__81> is this the channel for 5 a day ?
<techno_freak> you can ask it here too, if you have any qyestions
<G__81> how do i start off with 5 a day
<G__81> i have installed those 5 a day applet and the relevant stuff
<G__81> hey be right back
<G__81> hi techno_freak
<G__81> had to reboot my system
<G__81> ok can you help me setting up my account on LP have some questions if you dont mind
<ciapsadm> Hi
<ciapsadm> Typed Ctrl + Alt + esc and now I no longer show icons on the desktop
<ciapsadm> What to do?
<ciapsadm> I use Xfce
<Hobbsee> ciapsadm: try #xubuntu
<ciapsadm> Ok
<G__81> Hi RainCT
<RainCT> \o/
<G__81> i ve to first reproduce it in Ibex is it ?
<RainCT> yep
<G__81> ok then i need ibex first its still downloading
<G__81> :)
<wgrant> RainCT, G__81: bug 285720 is probably because displayconfig-gtk no longer exists.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 285720 in ubuntu "Screens and Graphics won't start" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/285720
<RainCT> wgrant: uhm.. right, but.. he shouldn't have a menu entry then
<wgrant> RainCT: "
<wgrant> I added Screens and Graphics to the main menu"
<wgrant> Sounds like he did it manually?
<RainCT> d'oh
<RainCT> G__81: you can probably close that bug then
<RainCT> btw, any clue about bug 285695?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 285695 in nautilus "Nautilus asks for user password when launched" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/285695
<G__81> is it RainCT great
<G__81> RainCT, Let me do it
<G__81> how do i close it
<G__81> and whats the comment that i ve to give
<RainCT> G__81: Status: Invalid, Comment: something like "Thanks for your bug report but this particular package is no longer in Ubuntu."
<RainCT> G__81: btw, there are useful comment boilerplates on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses
<RainCT> btw, if some bugsquad guy is around, I disagree with the "About an incorrect translation" text
<G__81> RainCT, So if you say the bug is closed you set it to invalid ?
<G__81> RainCT, What if the bug if fixed and passed everything and what state do you set that to ?
<RainCT> (there are many communities were people shouldn't never just go to translations.launchpad.net and do something.. beside that they can't, because it would just be marked as a suggestion)
<RainCT> G__81: if it's fixed mark it as "Fix Released", and explain that it's fixed in Intrepid
<G__81> Oh ok
<RainCT> G__81: but you've to be sure that it's really fixed.. there are some bugs which can't be reproduced by everyone
<G__81> i am just trying to install Hardy in Qemu but not able to :(
<G__81> RainCT, Closed the bug :)
<RainCT> G__81: Great :)   The last sentence is a bit confusing, though
<G__81> RainCT, I ve triaged my first bug :)
<RainCT> G__81: great :)
<G__81> RainCT, when will the karma get updated
<G__81> was curious to see that it has not happened
<RainCT> G__81: not sure, I think it's recalculated once a day
<G__81> oh ok Ibex is downloading and i have installed Virtual Box
<G__81> so should start on testing Ibex packages by today
<mnemo> how can I get a stacktrace out of a hung python application?
<RainCT> mnemo: uhm.. you can't, only if it crashes
<techno_freak> mnemo, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Strace
<RainCT> techno_freak: oh, cool. although I'm not sure about how useful that is :P
<RainCT> (at least for python apps)
<techno_freak> RainCT, ya, i haven't tried it at python apps, but anyways
<ByteJuggler> hello all
<ByteJuggler> :)
<ByteJuggler> anyone alive?
<charlie-tca> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ByteJuggler> hehe, ok ok didn't want to be rude... but you're right I have another question
<ByteJuggler> for reference, I'm testing Intrepid and I've "imported" 2 accounts from the windows partitino
<ByteJuggler> It's done a number of interesting things, which I'm not sure whether they qualify as bugs (and whether I should report them as seperate issues or as one)
<ByteJuggler> and against which project (ubiquity I'd imagine)
<ByteJuggler> firstly, there were 2 accounts
<ByteJuggler> but it's not actually created a corresponding account for the 2 on ubuntu
<ByteJuggler> (aside: the account username of one of the accounts is the same as the one I created on intrepid on installation)
<ByteJuggler> the installer however imported the desktop picture on the other windows account
<ByteJuggler> (that may be because there was no desktop on the matching account)
<ByteJuggler> secondly re the import
<ByteJuggler> no files on the desktop was actually imported, only the files in the My Documents folder
<ByteJuggler> that may be ok but it might confuse users who save files (temporarily? permanently?) on their desktop
<ByteJuggler> so, my question: which package do I report against?
<ByteJuggler> which of these issues qualify as bugs and which as feature enhancements/requests
<ByteJuggler> if need be, just tell me to go read the blueprints on launchpad
<ByteJuggler> (I'm just also trying to avoid wasting my own time unnecesarily)
<charlie-tca> I think it should import files on the Desktop, but you can ask in #ubuntu+1, which are the people testing Intrepid
<ByteJuggler> ah ok, sorry so I'm in the wrong channel lol
<charlie-tca> I'd report it against ubuntu-migration-assistant
<charlie-tca> Only wrong for part of it
<ByteJuggler> ok thanks... :)
<charlie-tca> np
<charlie-tca> ByteJuggler: If you need to ask a question and a channel is busy, just ask anyway. Someone will
<charlie-tca> usually answer. Most of us are working on stuff, and don't always see right away.
<bucket529> bug 285499 is a packaging request. Debian has it, but it seems like the build failed when Ubuntu tried to pick it up. I don't see any further work on it since then....So should it be Wishlist?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 285499 in root-system "[needs-packaging] ROOT" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/285499
<sroecker> I also like to have root
<sroecker> couldn't create a deb file, it always complains about unuran stuff
<sroecker> cool, didn't know someone uploaded it
<james_w> bucket529: I've retitled the bug to reflect the actual issue
<bucket529> james_w: Thanks
<kirrus> what is the bug announce channel nowadays?
<nellery> kirrus: #ubuntu-bugs-announce
<kirrus> thanks nellery
<bucket529> seb128: Thanks for the feedback. Good way to learn
<seb128> bucket529: hi, what feedback?
<bucket529> seb128: Feedback on bug 231280, bug 216660, bug 260766
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 231280 in gnome-control-center "Restricting access to USB thumb drive doesn't work" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/231280
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 216660 in gvfs "Show a usb device twice after hibernate (GNOME - Hardy)" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/216660
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 260766 in gvfs "DBus error org.gtk.Private.RemoteVolumeMonitor.NotFound: The given mount was not found" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/260766
<seb128> bucket529: ah, you use different nicknames on irc and launchpad so I was not sure that was you ;-)
<seb128> bucket529: you're welcome
<james_w> hey seb128
<seb128> hello james_w
<james_w> thanks for fixing gst-plugins-good0.10
<seb128> james_w: not sure that's a "fix", some people commented saying  the other upload was making it work again for them
<james_w> heh :-)
<seb128> james_w: but yeah, slangasek sent me a mail saying the patch was dropped yesterday when he approved the upload so it was on my todo
<seb128> james_w: do you know who is looking at those bugs btw? I'm not sure why we use v4l there and some users setup are broken due to that
<james_w> kees and lool are the best people to ask I think, they will probably know where to start
<seb128> ok, will ping them tomorrow
<seb128> I don't intend to work too much today ;-)
<bucket529> bug 172384 - No Package/New/Undecided, 10 months old. Assigned to The Dell Team. No comments. Should it be assigned a package or priority or something?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 172384 in ubuntu "Cannot unmount DellRestore and DellUtility partitions" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172384
<bucket529> Found a pile of old bugs like bug 202821, upgrades to Hardy (yep, Hardy) lose their previously automounted disks. Is there a clever answer and marking that I should give these? Or are they all dupes of a single I should link to?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 202821 in ubuntu "[hardy] automount method changed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/202821
<mrooney> bucket529: they could be dupes, if they seem to be I would mark them as dupes of the one with the most information and popularity
<mrooney> anyone know if fglrx should work in Intrepid yet? I am not sure what to do with bug 286020
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 286020 in fglrx-installer "ATI Fglrx Mobility Radeon 9600" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/286020
<crimsun> mrooney: it works on an HP Pavilion I just tried
<crimsun> mrooney: (I'm across the street from a Best Buy and popped in with a daily-live)
<bucket529> mrooney: Thanks
<greg-g> crimsun: thats an awesome idea, use the demo computers at retails to do hardware testing. you're brilliant!
<rrittenhouse> crimsun: very nice idea :P
<crimsun> greg-g: I've been doing that for years for sound driver development
<greg-g> thats awesome
<rrittenhouse> crimsun: do they complain?
<crimsun> rrittenhouse: no employee has ever rebuked me [yet]
<rrittenhouse> very cool
<crimsun> granted, I know generally how the procedure goes, since I've worked there and at CompUSA
<rrittenhouse> nice. btw great talk @ linuxfest.
<crimsun> thanks
<rrittenhouse> hopefully my audio goes well im using ubuntu on a mac mini. I'm streaming audio from a candidate forum as we speak.
<rrittenhouse> so far so good :P
<mrooney> rrittenhouse: is that talk online anywhere?
<mrooney> I do love talks
<rrittenhouse> yeah
<rrittenhouse> http://www.whiznews.com/liveforum.php
<rrittenhouse> mrooney: i should talk with you so we can compare notes
<alex_mayorga1> hello all, anyone that might help me file the follow up bug report for this please https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/124159/comments/122
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 124159 in linux "Broadcom bcm43xx Wireless driver regression in gutsy" [High,Confirmed]
<alex_mayorga> I filed https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/bugs/286071 as a follow u, can somebody take a look in case I missed something?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 286071 in b43-fwcutter "Poor performance/sensitivity Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN" [Undecided,New]
<crimsun> sec
<crimsun> alex_mayorga: looks okay.  Which version of the firmware was extracted?
<ronj> hello
<nhandler> Hello ronj
<ronj> I have resume issues after suspend/hibernate since some recent intrepid update. All Intel, worked fine in earlier builds. There are so many similar issues I don't know where to start. How can I help?
<ronj> avec et sans compiz
<ronj> whoops sorry. with and without compiz
<ronj> ok that seems to be gnome-screensav segfaulting. result: I'm stuck at the screensaver instead of having a login screen as soon as I action kb|mouse
<alex_mayorga> crimsun: how do I tell?
<ronj> hello, I've filed #286127 about gnome-screensaver segfaulting. I think that's an interesting one because the bad behaviour is triggered incidentally in cases of suspend/resumes, which means badly diagnosed bugs. I found 3 such bugs that were closed because of missing info
<ronj> could somebody check it out before I upstream it?
<danage> what is the appropriate launchpad package to report a bug in network manager in intrepid?
<Nafallo> danage: network-manager I'd assume.
<danage> i found it, thanks
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-10-12
<bcurtiswx> anyone else getting skipping movies in Karmic?
<micahg> skipping?
<bcurtiswx> yeah i play a movie.. doesn't matter the player
<bcurtiswx> and a little ways into the the video skips (not the volume) and speeds up to catch up.. then stops.. and speeds up to catch up and does this frequently
<micahg> I have had this on occassion
<bcurtiswx> micahg: know any ways to workaround.. (if there a report yet?)
<bcurtiswx> not compiz.. still does it when its off/on
<micahg> movie player worked for me when I had the issue
<bcurtiswx> yeah movie player does it
<bcurtiswx> this is from file on the drive.. not a CD or DVD
<micahg> yes, I have the issue now in vlc
<micahg> movie player is smooth
 * micahg guesses he should file a bug
<bcurtiswx> well at least you know you'll get confirmation ;-)
<bcurtiswx> what to file it with?
<bcurtiswx> not compiz or player specfiic
<bcurtiswx> specific*
<micahg> i think my file is divx how about you?
<bcurtiswx> .avi
<micahg> yes, but what codec
<bcurtiswx> i dunno
<bcurtiswx> way to find out?
<micahg> yeah, open in movie player and select movie properties
<micahg> brb
<bcurtiswx> XVID MPEG-4
<dtchen> VLC is probably using the 'default' audio output, which is ALSA, which means it routes through alsa-lib to the pulse plugin and back out to ALSA.
<dtchen> you should configure VLC to use the pulse audio output, which eliminates the first routing through alsa-lib.
<dtchen> there are numerous bug reports in Launchpad on this symptom
<bcurtiswx> im not using VLC.. totem and banshee so far
<dtchen> as for non-VLC, i would need to know if you can reproduce it with all of today's updates
<dtchen> i'll also need to see pastebinned /var/log/user.log
<bcurtiswx> updating
<bcurtiswx> hey cool, themuso added the freedesktop sounds for empathy
<dtchen> great, 500+ PA bugs to triage on my day off/holiday.
<bcurtiswx> dtchen. i lost count on my empathy bugs
<dtchen> it's going to be a long night of whiskey and darts.
<bcurtiswx> still a prob, brb with pastebin
<bcurtiswx> dtchen: http://paste.ubuntu.com/291308/
<bcurtiswx> its just video problems tho.. sounds fine
<dtchen> ah, just video? neverminde.
<dtchen> -e
<bcurtiswx> i love all the pulse lines tho... <gets dizzy>
<bcurtiswx> i wouldn't know what to report this bug to
<micahg> no, my problem was sound
<dtchen> yeah, well, it'd be a tiny bit more concise if we carried Fedora's rtkit linux patches
<dtchen> micahg: see above regarding VLC's audio output preferences
<micahg> yep, checking now
<micahg> dtchen: that fixed it
<micahg> well
<micahg> almost
<dtchen> yes, i know (:
<bcurtiswx> ok what to file against.. movie video skipping.. but not sound... compiz off and on.. no change... different codecs.. no change, different players, no change
<dtchen> you also need to ensure you're running the absolute latest Karmic
<micahg> I set it for pulse, but it's still skips every few seconds a few milliseconds
 * micahg jsut updated
<dtchen> micahg: that's likely our missing rtkit stuff in linux, then
<micahg> bcurtiswx: weird
<dtchen> micahg: try adding @audio to RT
<micahg> we have a similar but different problem
<dtchen> micahg: (i.e., in /etc/security/limits.conf)
<micahg> dtchen: how?
<micahg> ok
<bcurtiswx> let me try somethin.. brb
<bcurtiswx> darn-it
<bcurtiswx> still does it
<darthanubis> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/449272
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 449272 in compiz "Invest applet drop down leaves a shadow on desktop" [Undecided,New]
<mac_v> darthanubis: did you thank yourself in the bug report? ;p
<kblin> hi folks
<kblin> is there a real reason why bug 444289 is private?
<ubot4> kblin: Bug 444289 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/444289 is private
 * kblin gives ubot4 a cooke
<kblin> cookie, though
<diffy> I thing that gpsd didn't recognize anymore my USB gps receiver, maybe a bug in the driver used by gpsd for it ?
<diffy> think sorry
<jarlen> hey
<matti> ;]
<maxb> Does anyone know if apport of thunderbird crashes is ever useful? Because usually it just hangs my system and then dies from out of memory
<davmor2> maxb: try running ubuntu-bug thunderbird and read the report
<tordne> a
<kblin> hey folks. I take there's nothing more I can do to help with bug 392828?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 392828 in ubuntu "security.ubuntu.com not reachable via IPv6" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/392828
<thekorn> kblin: I was told the other day that everything related to the infrastructure should get a ticket at rt.ubuntu.com
<thekorn> not sure if this is the case here too
<kblin> same login as launchpad?
<thekorn> kblin: no, loging and password both 'ubuntu'
<thekorn> super secure ;)
<joaopinto> anyone else experiencing the non working VTs ?
<thekorn> joaopinto: you mean on karmic? - yes
<joaopinto> yes, on karmic
<davmor2> joaopinto: Yeap but only on certain hw.  Try dropping back into the same vt session
<joaopinto> thekorn, are you using fglex ?
<joaopinto> fglrx
<joaopinto> danstoner, dropping back into the same vt session ?
<thekorn> joaopinto: ehm, no it's an nvidia card, but I don't have access to this machine right now
<davmor2> joaopinto: yeah go back to c-a-F7 then back to C-A-F2 or whatever
<davmor2> seems to work on intel
<davmor2> but not ati or nvidia
<joaopinto> it doesn't work for me, ATI
<joaopinto> any idea if it's being worked ? is there a bug report about it ?
<kblin> works for me on an ati, I think
<joaopinto> kblin, you get a working VT with CTRL-ALT-F1 ?
<kblin> yeah, I think so
<kblin> let me get the laptop
<joaopinto> kblin, make sure you have all the updates, this started this week, probably related to usplash updates
<kblin> joaopinto: yesterday's updates, I think, works like a bliss :)
<joaopinto> ok, so it's hw specific
<joaopinto> kblin, are you using fglrx ?
<kblin> I guess not. jockey-kde comes up empty, and there's no content in my xorg.conf either
<kblin> I didn't give it much of a thought
<kblin> I recently installed kubuntu 9.04 on the thing. that sucked alot, but I decided to give 9.10 a go before nuking and downgrading
<joaopinto> you dont need a xorg.conf to use fglrx, you just need to install it
<alex_mayorga> Hello, can anyone please confirm if bug #449556 is a duplicate?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 449556 in telepathy-butterfly "telepathy-butterfly crashed with TypeError in b64decode() (dup-of: 401028)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/449556
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 401028 in pymsn "telepathy-butterfly crashed with TypeError in b64decode()" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/401028
<thekorn> alex_mayorga: I think technically it is a duplicate, as it is the same code which is broken in both cases,
<thekorn> alex_mayorga: I think it makes sense to add a task to the papyon package in ubuntu to this pymsn bug report
<alex_mayorga> thekorn, can you remove "private" from my report, I don't think there's nothing private on it
<thekorn> let's see
<thekorn> alex_mayorga: your  report is already public
<thekorn> the retracer changed it for you
<alex_mayorga> OK, thanks
<alex_mayorga> is there anything else I can chip-in?
<thekorn> I don't think so
<alex_mayorga> Can you help me or point me to the right document, I have a problem when switching users and trying to back to the first one the screen goes blank
<alex_mayorga> and never recovers
<lfaraone> Hey, can somebody else on karmic see if they can reproduce bug 449596 ?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 449596 in policykit-gnome "polkit-gnome-authorization crashed with SIGSEGV in __libc_start_main()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/449596
<alex_mayorga> lfaraone, I can try, do you have STR?
<rockwlrs> Is there a boilerplate message for when someone posts a nice bug report, but as a follow-up to a completely different bug?
<lfaraone> alex_mayorga: yeah, it crashes on start.
<lfaraone> alex_mayorga: just run "polkit-gnome-authorization"
<deuxpi> There is a bug in gnome-sudoku (#445449) that should probably by marked as Wishlist. Can someone from Bug Control can take a look at this please?
<alex_mayorga> lfaraone, it loaded here, no crash... yet
<lfaraone> alex_mayorga: odd.
<alex_mayorga> lfaraone, would you mind trying to replicate mine? got two user ids?
<lfaraone> alex_mayorga: sure./
<alex_mayorga> login with A, switch to B and try to come back to A's session, my screen blanks at that point, so beware
<rockwlrs> Is there a boilerplate message for when someone posts a nice bug report, but as a follow-up to a completely different bug?
<xteejx> Hi guys, I've been away from triaging for a while, and will be back doing bits here and there, but this new Firefox greasemonkey script "firefox-lp-improvements" is confusing, I've installed greasemonkey and the script from synaptic, but I can only see peoples karma and team membership status in the bug reports. Shouldn't I also be able to add tags quickly and insert canned repsonses from Bugs/Repsonses? I can't see any button or any way to do this, or doe
<xteejx> sorry for the long message hope someone wouldn't mind reading it and answering :)
<bdmurray> check tools -> add-ons -> extenstions -> Launchpad Improvments and the preferences button to ensure buttontags and stockreplies are enabled
<xteejx> bdmurray, will do cheers brian :)
<xteejx> bdmurray, all the checkboxes are checked, including LP_ButtonTags and LP_StockReplies
<bdmurray> try disabling greasemonkey too just in case as the extension doesn't need it
<xteejx> bdmurray, nope nothing changed, i can still see karma, etc but no buttons strangely, where do the buttons show up, just in case i'm really stupid and have missed it?
<bdmurray> "Add tag" shows right above the regular launchpad "Tags"
<bdmurray> response only show up when you exand the modification bit by the bug tasks table
<bdmurray> responses and expand ;-)
<xteejx> bdmurray, ahhhhh the down arrow by the package name hehe VERY handy ;)
<xteejx> is there an apport hook for hal?
<bdmurray> xteejx: for which release?
<xteejx> its reported against 7.10, so i'm hoping as its hardware detection that its ok in jaunty/karmic but really jaunty i suppose as hal is deprecated in karmic isnt it? or is that wrong?
<xteejx> dw i'll be asking the reporter to check it in karmic anyway, so i guess it was a stupid question lol :)
<alex_mayorga> xteejx, bug? I'm on karmic over here :)
<xteejx> cool alex, i was on karmic but reverted to jaunty after 1 or 2 problems with my wifi
<xteejx> alex_mayorga, do you have an LCD/TFT display?
<micahg> xteejx: which chipset?
<xteejx> ar242x lol :(
<alex_mayorga> xteejx, I'm on a laptop, does it help?
<micahg> xteejx: have you tried the karmic backports?
<micahg> It's usable for me, still not great, but doesn't drop as frequently
<micahg> *linux-backports
<xteejx> alex_mayorga, it does yes, are you able to confirm bug 67226 for me with the latest firefox and openoffice as i didn't have any problem like that, that i can remember...please :)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 67226 in openoffice.org "Font is too blurry in firefox interface and pages rendering" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/67226
<xteejx> micahg, i was using karmic before reverting to jaunty, granted it was *slightly* better but still too unusable
<xteejx> jaunty didnt seem quite as bad
<micahg> yeah, I hope the linux wireless people can fix it before release
<xteejx> dont know why
<xteejx> have i lost connection?
<xteejx> yay im back damn wifi lol brb
<alex_mayorga> xteejx: my FF fonts don't look blurry, IMHO
<hakaishi> Hi folks, I have a problem with updates and nvidia drivers. Is there somone I can talk to or may I write about it here?
<Pici> hakaishi: If you're looking for support, the best place to ask is #ubuntu (or #ubuntu+1 if you're running Karmic/9.10)
<hakaishi> okay, thank you very much^^
<joaopinto> hum, several unbootable systems reports today
<xteejx> am i here or is my connection shot again?
<bdmurray> you are here ;-)
<micahg> bdmurray: meeting tomorrow?
<xteejx> hehe thanks brian almighty bug master ;)
<bdmurray> micahg: hmm, I actually have a conflict at that time :-(
<micahg> next week?
<micahg> I can';t make it till 16L30 anyways
<bdmurray> the 20th would work better for me
<micahg> ok
<micahg> me too
<micahg> bdmurray: did the fileabug thing get reverted?
<bdmurray> micahg: nope
<micahg> hmmm
<micahg> I was able to file a bug at +fileabug on something...
<bdmurray> that is because you are in bugcontrol
<micahg> or rather +filebug
<micahg> ah
<micahg> nice
<xteejx> brian, do i need to reapply for bug control, mine expired a while back and have been too busy with other stuff to triage, or am I safe to continue as a regular triager and just request changes in Importance?
<xteejx> bdmurray, ^^
<xteejx> Also can I have bug 75384 changed to Wishlist please? (I think that's correct - and in Jaunty at least there is still no option to change the conversion engine)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 75384 in xsane "xsane PDF file sizes could be optimized" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/75384
<xteejx> Offtopic: Just for a moment...is there any plans to use Google Wave collaboration tool with bug triaging or working together in the future (just curious), or do we already have something like that?
<micahg1> xteejx: done
<xteejx> micahg1, good ol' micah :) thank you :D
<fale> hi guys :)
<fale> would have sense to close all the bugs relatives to dropped versions of ubuntu?
<bdmurray> how can you guarantee that they don't apply to the current version without testing the bug?
<xteejx> fale, no since we don't know if they're still a problem in a current version unless they are tested
<xteejx> beat me to it lol
<fale> xteejx: I see
<xteejx> i always work back to front clearing out the old cruft anyway, so there is someone clearing out stuff from old versions :)
<fale> I see ;)
<xteejx> obviously following testing procedures, reproducing, etc.
<micahg> While some of us are just trying to keep above water with the new bugs :)
<xteejx> the sensible ones ;)
<xteejx> my family are all irish, thats my excuse hee
<fale> we have a loooooot of open bugs :(
<micahg> >60k
<micahg> fale: I sort by newest first and try to keep the new ones under control
<xteejx> imagine how many bug reports M$ have sitting on top of the shredder.....
<micahg> xteejx: does M$ take bug reports?
<fale> xteejx: fedora has <5k..
<xteejx> micahg, well it's more like apport click and send
<micahg> and after they take all the personal information out of it, they trash the bug report?
<xteejx> fedora isn't as popular as ubuntu, but i can't account for 55k difference...oh well keeps us busy i guess :)
<xteejx> micahg, yeah ... dont get me started on them and HP grr
<micahg> xteejx: more people opening bugs
<xteejx> micahg, yeah i suppose
<micahg> xteejx: we also do crash reports as bugs
<xteejx> micahg, thats true...
<xteejx> bdmurray, brian did you reinstate my bug control privileges?
<bdmurray> xteejx: yes
<kklimonda> hey, are there some statistics/discussion about direct link to submission page removed? I'm wondering how is it affecting community.
<micahg> bdmurray: are you going to send out an announcement for a meeting next week?
<xteejx> bdmurray, i did wonder why the importance came back up lol thankyou :)
<xteejx> and sorry for being away so long!
<Adri2000> is it possible nowadays for upstreams to get more bug privileges (see private bugs, mostly) for their packages?
<bdmurray> micahg: I'm a bit swamped atm
<micahg> ok
<bdmurray> kklimonda: I have some
<xteejx> Adri2000, only bug control can see private bug reports on launchpad
<bdmurray> Adri2000: the privileges are not package specific but yes it is possible for upstream developers / triagers to become part of ubuntu bugcontrol
<Adri2000> bdmurray: even if they are not at all involved in the rest of ubuntu? if they just want to be able to triage their software's bugs?
<Adri2000> if yes, what's the process then?
<bdmurray> Adri2000: basically contact jcastro
<kklimonda> bdmurray, was the change worth it? Lots of people are confused about it (I see questions about how to submit bugs every day on forums, irc or in the wild). How long till we can decide whenever people are getting used to it? Or maybe you will talk about it on the next meeting and then there is no reason to discuss it atm. I can wait :)
<Adri2000> bdmurray: ok, thank you
<bdmurray> kklimonda: well, the quantity of bugs reported w/o a package has decreased a fair bit since the change, and the quantity of bugs reported w/ apport has increased.  Additionally bug reporting volume hasn't really been affected.
<joaopinto> kklimonda, enforcing minimal info on a bug report is a good thing IMHO, as for how to report bugs, people asking that don't know how to google :)
<kklimonda> joaopinto, I agree wholeheartedly with you - I was just wondering how many people are having problems with the new way of reporting bugs. As people who don't have problems aren't talking about it I was looking for some "raw data".
<xteejx> The new apport facilities are great, it's definitely helping, I wish there could be a self diagnosis type dialog though which seems to have started to be implemented, i.e. What is the fault   *Hardware     *Software     *Other      *Hardware > *Ubuntu cannot find my hardware   *My hardware crashes my computer   *blah     *blah
<bdmurray> an example of this can be found with ubuntu-bug storage
<xteejx> joaopinto, in all seriousness though, we want "dumb" users to start using Ubuntu and come from major OS's i.e. Windows, Mac, etc., so I think we need to be careful how we go about it
<micahg> is  an option for minimal and complete report from apport possible for every package?
<joaopinto> xteejx, we don't want dumb bug reports, regardless of the users type
<xteejx> joaopinto, i meant instruction-wise, not incomplete reports ;)
<xteejx> "Bug Reporting for Dumbasses" click here > www.google.com
<xteejx> I think that should cover everything...
<Flare183> xteejx: :/ I doubt it.
<xteejx> Flare183: So do I, but it's gotta be worth a try, if not a good laugh :)
<xteejx> there are quite a few resume/suspend bugs :O
<xteejx> anyone around?
<xteejx> bug 119660, I'm stumped, I don't use workstations/servers so I really don't know how to triage this one, there are no set procedures for it afaik, would someone mind having a look or maybe have a go at triaging it please, its really old and appears to have fallen through quite a few releases ... four
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 119660 in autofs "Autofs should be reloaded when state of network interface changes" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/119660
<rastersoft> Hi all:
<BUGabundo> hey rastersoft
<rastersoft> Hi BUGabundo
<rastersoft> I want to report a bug for the update-manager, but not sure how to do it. In Ubuntu home page says to use the menu option, but update-manager doesn't have it... :(
<BUGabundo> rastersoft: open a console
<BUGabundo> and type
<BUGabundo> ubuntu-bug update-manager-gtk
<rastersoft> fine, thanks. "update-manager-gtk" was the problem.
<BUGabundo> sorry?
<rastersoft> I wanted to use that, but the problem was that I wasn't sure about the program name (I knew it had something after, in this case "gtk")
<rastersoft> ops... seems to not work
<rastersoft> Ok, it was "update-manager" only... but before it didn't work
<rastersoft> anyway, there's another problem: the bug is with current stable version, and I already upgraded to 9.10 beta1
<BUGabundo> so,  state that on the bug
<rastersoft> ok, I'll do
<rastersoft> Thanks
<xteejx> BUGabundo, are you around?
<BUGabundo> I'm always around
<xteejx> hehe
<BUGabundo> specially if I'm rolling down the moutain
<BUGabundo> :p
<xteejx> would you mind taking a look at a bug for me please?
<xteejx> LOL
<xteejx> bug 119660 - i'm confused.com :(
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 119660 in autofs "Autofs should be reloaded when state of network interface changes" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/119660
 * BUGabundo looks
<xteejx> :D
<joaopinto> BUGabundo is an autofs pro
<BUGabundo> no I'm not
<xteejx> damn :( lol
<BUGabundo> a dapper bug?
<BUGabundo> u are joking
<xteejx> ben hall (benjamin-hall: 0)              wrote             on 2009-07-01:                                                              #10                                                  This is still a problem for the LTS (Hardy). The workstations I'm installing on need to be relatively stable and undergo major updates rarely, so if I can avoid it non LTS installs I will.
<xteejx> and 9.04 - its an ongoing problem
<BUGabundo> :(
<BUGabundo> at least should be set to LOW
<BUGabundo> not many users affected by it
<BUGabundo> not will it be soon fixed, as it seems
<xteejx> huh?
<xteejx> i've set Low, but not sure how to triage it, i've never used autofs
<xteejx> i'll ask brian tomorrow if he's around :)
<BUGabundo> ok
<nikolam> I would like to ask a questioin or two about new "wiki way" of filing a bug reports.
<nikolam> Before, there was a button on launchpad taht would let users that are logged in on launchpad to put a bug report
<nikolam> now user is required to go to the wiki
<nikolam> ok. First reaction of the user is: Launchpad bug reporting does not work.
<nikolam> So I am suggesting.. If it is intended to FORCE user to read wiki page about bug reporting..
<nikolam> then why should we force hinm to read that page every time he wants to file a bug?
<nikolam> Shouldn`t those buttons that links to filing a bug on launchpad, be working on launchpad itself?
<nikolam> Maybe some additional info about bug reporting / bug reporting types classification should be there on launchpad bug reporing page?
<xteejx> apport hook for xscreensaver - is this karmic only?
<nikolam> so user/reporter can choose a button that is about its bug report.
<nikolam> what do you think?
<nikolam> OR launchpad could remember what user have read wiki about bug reporing already
<nikolam> joaopinto, what do you think?
<joaopinto> nikolam, users don't need to go to launchpad to report bugs, that is you which are used to the previous process
<joaopinto> as for the wiki, they just need to read it once, the first time
<nikolam> my bug reporting process is> find package on launchpad > click on bugs page for that package > find similar bug reports > file a bug on the page FOR that package
<joaopinto> nikolam, so just change it to: ubuntu-bug package-name
<hggdh> you can still search LP. Nevertheless, if it is apport filling a bug, there is a good chance apport will find if it is a duplicate or not
<nikolam> and if package-name does not exist.. we should have separate button on launchpad for that
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-10-13
<joaopinto> nikolam, if the package name does not exist, LP does not make any magic about that
<nikolam> I think people see launchpad as web application. Shouldn`t button on launchpad about filing a bug, do with starting some ubuntu-bug with GUI at user`s machine etc?
<joaopinto> if you don't know what the package is, you need some help, which is not on LP, you can ask here for example
<yuriy> nikolam: that would require installing/running extra software on the users machine
<nikolam> yuriy, yes. it wopuld
<lifeless> joaopinto: end users don't find that easy...
<joaopinto> nikolam, how does that improve the bug reporting process ?
<joaopinto> lifeless, bug reports are not expected to be easy, they are expected to be usable, both by end users and developers, an easy way to creat bugs with useless info does not help anybody
<nikolam> joaopinto, users have feeling that launchpad bug reporting works instead of feeling that launchpad bug reporting have a bug of reporting bugs
<lifeless> joaopinto: sure; I didn't say that that would be good. OTOH the forcing of ubuntu-bug experiment has mainly resulted in all the developers getting it turned off for them, because it was so annoying and limiting
<nikolam> is is an application, launchpad, on web. and we just have disabled its button
<joaopinto> nikolam, that is for users like you, which found a different behavior, and don't care about reading the page :)
<joaopinto> nikolam, not really, they have just moved a feature that should not be commonly used, to a non common location
<nikolam> joaopinto, that is right :) You have a point there, now multiply that with 95% of users, freshly conwerted from windows
<nikolam> Ok, lets talk about location.
<nikolam> Why that locatio with explanation is not on launchpad page itself.
<joaopinto> nikolam, you mean those which click the File bug button, and change to windows 1 month later before providing any feedback on the bug report ?
<joaopinto> nikolam, or those which file bugs because things don't work like in windows ?
<nikolam> and that user have "feeling" everything is ok, it is still in the same user interface of launchpad , etc..
<yuriy> nikolam: the first sentense of the wiki page states very clearly that it's not broken. if the person can't get that far, their report is not going to be very useful.
<nikolam> joaopinto, that is exactly what i am talking about.. :)
<yuriy> nikolam: and it wouldn't matter if it was on the same page or not
<yuriy> nikolam: and how would one of these users end up on launchpad anyway?
<nikolam> yuriy, I think it metters that information we would like them to see is located on launchpad.
<joaopinto> nikolam, the wiki is very clear, if a user is not able to understand the wiki, is very unlikely that he will be able to provide usefull info on the bug report, we con't care about users origins, windows, or mac os x, we care about bug reporting quality
<joaopinto> nikolam, what is your problem with the http redirect ?
<joaopinto> why do you see it as a bug instead of reading the page ?
<nikolam> joaopinto, user should not be redirected from launcpad to wiki.. uhh.
<joaopinto> nikolam, why not ?
<yuriy> nikolam: that is not what launchpad is for. launchpad is a developers' tool. information we would like users to see is on the help.ubuntu.com site
<joaopinto> nikolam, uhh is not a good reason :)
<nikolam> joaopinto, because user is redirected OFF the site .. OFF
<nikolam> and lost in process
<nikolam> and confused and hates to be forced to read
<nikolam> every time he wants to DO
<xteejx> right guys i'm off to bed, night all :)
<nikolam> And user likes BUTTONS on application to work, including web application
<joaopinto> nikolam, wait, a http redirect makes you lost ?
<nikolam> joaopinto, not me, I got a bit of brain
<joaopinto> nikolam, it does work, it presents a page describing what you need to file a bug
<nikolam> but it made me think function is broken
<nikolam> It would be best to move information from wiki to launchpad page
<joaopinto> nikolam, so it did for me, before reading the wiki
<nikolam> and to display that page
<nikolam> and when he read the page, THEN he is presented with ButtonS where to go next
<nikolam> All inside launchpad
<nikolam> so we don`t lost him in wiki
<nikolam> what do you think?
<joaopinto> ok, I agree the same text on launchpad itself would have a better context
<joaopinto> because there is no visual disruption
<nikolam> thanks joaopinto
<nikolam> and buttons etc
<joaopinto> they probably did it ont he wiki, because the wiki is dynamic, unlike a X page on LP
<joaopinto> an
<joaopinto> but we are just talking about a page presentation, nothing more :)
<joaopinto> ether it's white, or brown
<joaopinto> wether
<nikolam> an Maybe as the next step, remembering that user already read it and display to him only button to next step next times
<yuriy> it's an information page helping you to do something in ubuntu, so it's on help.ubuntu.com. it really has little to do with launchpad actually
<nikolam> so it isn`t forced to search through tons of text for one link for next step
<joaopinto> nikolam, what next step ? the next step is not web based, it's a command
<joaopinto> it's a word, it's name is "ubuntu-bug"
<joaopinto> if you need manual bugs, the next step is your browser boomark for it
<nikolam> joaopinto, maybe user could click on web page and start that commad?
<nikolam> like user can install package when clicking on page
<nikolam> and installing is commencing
<joaopinto> nikolam, how does that help the bug reporting process ?
<nikolam> bug get reported without assumption that user knows how to start a command
<nikolam> is there an icon for bug reporting program
<joaopinto> nikolam, your focus seems to be the user per si, not the bug report in which the user takes part
<nikolam> yes joaopinto
<joaopinto> nikolam, for most apps, there is a button "Report Problem"
<joaopinto> on the app itself
<nikolam> but we don`t have a icon , menu item as a program , for invoking bug reporting on user side
<joaopinto> nikolam, right, but bug reporting is aboug managing bugs, end users are just a small part of that process, and you need to look at the big picture, not just at end users
<nikolam> as i see it, users that are actually reporting bugs are very small subset of all users
<joaopinto> you are concerned to help users reporting bugs, you are not concerned about users reporting bugs with the required info
<nikolam> we neet to take care of them
<nikolam> maybe we can do both things
<joaopinto> nikolam, I don't agree, we have to many bugs reported by users which don't provide sufficient information for a proper triaging
<joaopinto> nikolam, the previous process helped users, it didn't help on bug reporting quality
<nikolam> idea of informing users what thery are requred to do is excellent. It is just needed to make it work more " nicely" to user
<nikolam> "nice" look, "nice" way to force him to read it "nicely" force him to send bug report with all data
<joaopinto> nikolam, you do understand that we have more bug reports that we can handle, and we are not talking aboug real/usefull/unique bugs, we are talking aboug bug reports in general ?
<nikolam> oh. I understand.
<nikolam> Maybe we can do something like this:
<nikolam> Do effort to turn more bug reporters in bug solvers
<joaopinto> and you still thing that we should let them file bug reports without a minimal set of skills to follow-up the bug ?
<nikolam> joaopinto, I think that we shoud do just what you are saying
<yuriy> nikolam: there IS an icon -- a menu item. in every program. please actually read the wiki page.
<nikolam> to stop them from filing bug reports directly
<nikolam> but to make the process more sophisticated with same results.
<joaopinto> nikolam, sophistication = click this button to send a bug reprot ?
<joaopinto> report
<nikolam> yep thats it
<nikolam> maybe even force them to answer some questions before reporting a bug etc
<joaopinto> we have different definitions for sophistication, bug reporting is not a desktop app, it's a process
<nikolam> And that idea of turning more users and reporters to active members
<nikolam> i currently see it as an app. maybe i could change my mind..
<nikolam> I think that trere is that "step" needed to turn user and reporter in one that actually do something about bugs
<nikolam> I don`t see till now any path for a user to do such "step" forward. Maybe informations about requred skills exist somewhere..
<joaopinto> nikolam, button's per si may improve usability, they don't improve the know-how, bug reporting & management, is about know-how, not about usability
<yuriy> nikolam: a whole separate issue. how does anything you suggested provide this step?
<nikolam> yuriy, i don`t see that step right now. Thats what i am suggesing
<nikolam> joaopinto, any solutin that stays inside launchpad would be step forward
<joaopinto> nikolam, but that's a completely different issue which is much harder to solve than improving bug quality
<nikolam> buttons could for start just replace some links for start.
<nikolam> joaopinto, that is right, separate issue
<nikolam> some sort of pre-determined steps for user to push himself in some channel of contribution we need
<nikolam> and organising teams
<nikolam> It is much important to every even slightly contributing user is to be a part of some team
<joaopinto> nikolam, users which are willing to contribute are already members of such teams
<nikolam> first step is asking questions and reporting bug reports and from that to make them parts of groups that can do some tasks
<nikolam> I failed to see some team listings etc.
<nikolam> ok, that is a theme for thinking, anyway
<joaopinto> nikolam, check the channel topic :)
<nikolam> :)
<nikolam> ok, joaopinto thanks for hearing me :) will come back when bug reporting page is integrated on launchpad :)
<nikolam> to suggest some more :)
<joaopinto> nikolam, suggestion, take some time to read first, then bring your suggestions and debate, your approach to the bug reporting change was to discuss it before reading :P
<joaopinto> nikolam, bug reporting is integrated on launchpad, not as you would like, but it is integrated
<nikolam> joaopinto, exactly, because 99% of users are doing just that :) after I read I can lost my perspective..
<nikolam> :)
<joaopinto> nikolam, ok, so I am sorry to tell that you are not a good candidate for bug reporting, because you are not willing to read a single wiki page to do a diagnostic for something that was changed
<nikolam> joaopinto, ok, I am now ready to read. if you understand.
<joaopinto> nikolam, I do understand your point, however I understand that you have not read the wiki, so I understand that you are not properly informed yet
<joaopinto> and like we say here in my country, you have two eyes and two ears, and one month, which means, read/look more, listen more, and talk less :P
<joaopinto> erm, one mouth
<nikolam> joaopinto, i think i presented to you some sort of feelings that users might have facing new process of reporting. Hope it will help to us all.
<nikolam> haha :)
<nikolam> Ok, thats about that :)
<joaopinto> nikolam, thanks for the feedback, it was quite positive, despite that lack of agreement ;)
<nikolam> joaopinto, Oh we have agreement about not redirecting :)
<nikolam> ok.
<joaopinto> ok, that one I agree
<nikolam> :)
<nikolam> Will do for now.. :)
<joaopinto> nikolam, file a bug report about it :P
<nikolam> great, just after reading some manual.. :P
<joaopinto> now i need to get some sleep
<joaopinto> cya
<nikolam> good night :)
<dragon> the manpage for pamdice reads pamslice in its synopsis
<dragon> wish i could report a bug, but am too busy for that
<dragon> thanks in advance, whoever wants to take care of it
<LordMetroid> Anyone else had problems with the ATI proprietary drivers?
<swoody> LordMetroid, I think it may be easier asking who *hasn't* had issues :)
<swoody> I hear lots of people have had problems with them
<LordMetroid> After the restart I got a bad video mode and now I have no idea what to do
<LordMetroid> I think I fixed it in the past somehow but I can't remember how
<LordMetroid> Also I relied on the fallback option in grub, how I do that now when it instantly boots, is beyond my comprehension.
<micahg> LordMetroid: karmic or Jaunty?
<LordMetroid> karmic
<micahg> #ubuntu+1 should be able to get you going again
<LordMetroid> Stupid, the properitary drivers shipped doesn't work with the latest kernel
<micahg> LordMetroid: do you have the latest updated?
<micahg> 8.660-0ubuntu1 says it fixes issues with the kernel
<LordMetroid> hmm, then it shouldn't be that
<LordMetroid> I tried deleting the generated xorg.conf but to no avail
<LordMetroid> I ended up unintalling the driver
<LordMetroid> Wonder what might be the fault
<LordMetroid> I think that in Jaunty removing xorg.conf worked
<sao3> hi, anybody could help?
<sao3> can anybody tell me if https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/netbook-launcher/+bug/437590 can be marked as confirmed?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 437590 in netbook-launcher "Nothing happens when I select Files & Folders » Volumes » xx GB Filesystem" [Medium,Triaged]
<CarlFK> this isn't stopping  Oct 12 21:52:11 dhcp227 gdm-binary[6958]: WARNING: GdmDisplay: display lasted 0.088082 seconds
<CarlFK> it put over 19,000 in syslog
<CarlFK> what package should I but?
<CarlFK> bug?
<lifeless> gdm
<CarlFK> thanks
<CarlFK> bug 431166
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 431166 in gdm "karmic gdm restarts X infinitely when video driver fails to load" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/431166
<jernst> hello, can someone using Evolution please try to reproduce https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=598159 and https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=598160 and comment on the bug so I know if it's Ubuntu specific?
<ubot4> Gnome bug 598159 in Mailer "When writing a message, if selection doesn't contain beginning of the line, it's impossible to copy it using right click->copy because selection is lost" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<thekorn> hi jernst, I can confirm the first one in karmic, trying the 2nd one now
<thekorn> jernst, do you have bugreports for this open in launchpad?
<thekorn> jernst, sorry, cannot confirm the 2nd one, I've no account configured in evolution
<jernst> thekorn: not yet, I wanted to be sure it was Ubuntu specific
<jernst> I will report it now and let you know the bug numbers if you care to confirm the bug
<thekorn> jernst, super
<jernst> thekorn: Bug 450141
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 450141 in evolution "When writing a message, if selection doesn't contain beginning of the line, it's impossible to copy it using right click->copy because selection is lost" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/450141
<jernst> (and Bug 450138)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 450138 in evolution "Tabs are replaced by spaces" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/450138
<seb128> jernst, did you file those bugs?
<jernst> seb128: yes
<seb128> jernst, the bug is with your config and not ubuntu specific
<seb128> you probably activated the plain text option or something
<jernst> seb128: how so ?
<seb128> we have no code change that could lead to those issues and I don't get the issue there either
<seb128> I don't know what option you played with, it just doesn't happen on a stock install
<jernst> I had the bug reported by two different people I know and one person here that has an unconfigurer evolution could report the first one
<seb128> works for me
<seb128> and we have no code change
<seb128> if there is a bug it's an upstream one
<seb128> the fact that you found an upstream bug triager not having the issue doesn't make the issue an ubuntu specific one
<seb128> I don't get those issue there
<seb128> I could claim it's not an ubuntu one following the same logic ;-)
<seb128> what sort of account do you use?
<jernst> sure, that's why I wrote "seems" ;-)
<seb128> exchange? imap? locla?
<jernst> imaps
<seb128> ok, same here
<jernst> I can try with an unconfigured evolution if you want
<seb128> yes please
<seb128> jernst, ok, in fact I get the selection bug
<seb128> but not the spacing one
<jernst> ok good, the selection bug was confirmed in this channel by someone else too. I will try to replicate the other one (but the I have to set up some account)
<thekorn> jernst: thanks, just commented on the  bug
<jernst> seb128: starting with an empty evolution profile, setting up a gmail account with the account wizard that comes when you open evolution the first time, I sent a message containing tab<tab>tab<tab><newline>space<space>space<space>
<jernst> seb128: both lines appear different when writing the mail as expected, but when mail is sent both lines have single spaces between words in "Outbox", Gmail "Sent" folder and in the recipient's box
<seb128> ok, I'm not confirming there
<seb128> I send a mail
<seb128> example<tab>example
<seb128> example  example
<seb128> right click on the receiving end and save it on disk
<seb128> edit with $editor
<seb128> and tab and space are as written in my original email
<seb128> could be something with your server?
<seb128> can you trying sending an email from an another email client?
<jernst> I sent the same e-mail from another client on the same server (webmail) and it worked
<seb128> ok, so I don't know
<jernst> is the tab correctly rendered in your sent folder in Evolution ?
<seb128> how is a tab supposed to be rendered?
<seb128> tab is an arbitraty number of spaces
<seb128> arbitrary
<jernst> sure but that arbitrary number should be the same in the mail-compose window and in the mail-reading window. And mails sent from the webmail have tabs rendered as more than one space
<jernst> (I did your "save as" test and /\t finds no occurrences in vim)
<seb128> it uses 3 spaces for a tab there
<seb128> which is a weird value
<seb128> but that's constant in the composer, sent folder and receiving one
<jernst> then I don't know why you can't reproduce this issue ;-)
<jernst> NB: using the same evolution profile in 2.26 doesn't show the problem
<seb128> let's see if somebody else get the issue
<seb128> hggdh, ^ have you seen any similar bug before?
<jernst> seb128: tabs are four spaces in my 2.26
<hggdh> seb128: I will try it, but I do not remember anything like that
<seb128> hggdh, thanks
<hggdh> seb128: cannot reproduce the tab/spaces one
<seb128> hggdh, thanks
<jernst> hggdh: seb128: thanks for your tests... don't know what to try next though
<seb128> jernst, could me you smtp server? do you use the same one
<jernst> what locales are you using ?
<seb128> jernst, could me you smtp server? do you use the same one when you try an another client
<seb128> here fr_FR.UTF-8
<jernst> seb128: tried with two different smtp servers and mails are wrong in the outbox already (before being handled by smtp)
<hggdh> here en_US.UTF-8
<jernst> hggdh: do you have tab = 3 spaces like seb128 or 4 spaces (like me in 2.26) ?
<seb128> jernst, do you use 2.26 for all those bugs?
<jernst> selection bug is present in 2.26 and 2.28. tab bug only in 2.28 (works fine in 2.26)
<seb128> how many tabs do you have in 2.28?
<seb128> spaces for a tab rather
<jernst> one
<hggdh> jernst: 4 spaces
<jernst> tried with LC_ALL=fr_FR.UTF8 still one space after sending mail...
<jernst> it works in html mail though (but looking at the source, tab = "&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp; " in this case)
<jernst> I will try with yesterday's daily-live
<seb128> the issue started recently?
<jernst> I don't see how it could matter, but I'm using 64bit version, what about you ?
<jernst> seb128: I noticed it recently because my patches to the linux usb ids database were refused
<jernst> (the bot expects patches in the mail body and tabs are used in usb.ids)
<thekorn> jernst: I can confirm this bug too (plain text) tabs are converted to spaces
<hggdh> jernst: I am also running 64bits
<jernst> thekorn: to space_s_ or to spac_e_ ?
<thekorn> jernst: that's funny, when I save a mail as draft, one tab is replaced by one space, when I send and recieve a mail, one tab is converted to 4 spaces
<jernst> thekorn: when saving as draft I see also the one space but that's because evolution saves drafts as both text and html I think and the html version contains four spaces which, in html, is rendered as a single space (that's another bug I guess)
<hggdh> <sigh/> one day we will get rid of gtkhtml...
<jernst> :-D
<thekorn> <sigh/> one day we will get rid of evolution ;)
<hggdh> LOL
<seb128> one day we will get rid of computers
<hggdh> well, there is always claws-mail -- which is what I use when my Evo bellies up
<thekorn> right, this will save us alot of pain
<jernst> text version of drafts are saved with 4 spaces
<hggdh> <SIGH/> lesson to self: do not start gnome-session if you are running xfce :-(
<seb128> jernst, tab use is not consistent there, they are displayed as 8 spaces on start of a line, then 3, then 8 if I press tab twice
<seb128> but cat -T shows ^I for each tab use in the message
<hggdh> I confirm the ^I on the raw message (in the Sent folder)
<hggdh> and the email I sent as a test is shown with tab on another MUA
<jernst> what a mess ;-)
<jernst> I've got to go now, but I will try again from the livecd and let you know. Thanks for your tests by the way !
<hggdh> well, it is clear that evo (probably in gtkhtml) paints tabs as spaces
<jernst> hggdh: I have no problem with that, but the fact that it "sends" spaces (in my case only one space) instead of \t is an issue
<hggdh> jernst: I understand, but I could not confirm; I also have -- at least right now -- no idea *why* this happens for you
<hggdh> and not for me, or Seb
<jernst> hggdh: yeah I understand, I'll try to reproduce it on a fresh karmic install with the same locale as one of you and let you know if I find out why you cannot reproduce it. Any idea when gtkhtml will be replaced ?
<seb128> jernst, not any time soon for editing
<seb128> there was some talk about using webkit for rendering though
<thekorn> should be easy to see if it is bug in gtkhtml
<seb128> gtkhtml has a standalone test editor you can build to try things
<thekorn> ok, I can confirm this 'tab' appears as 'space' bug by running this code: http://paste.ubuntu.com/292241/
<thekorn> so it is a bug in gtkhtml
<seb128> how do you see the difference between a space and a tab?
<seb128> thekorn, and gtkhtml2 is not used by evolution, gtkhtml2 != gtkhtml3 (I know it's confusing)
<thekorn> hehe, ok
<ttx> pedro_: ping
<pedro_> hello ttx
<ttx> pedro_: I was wondering about the server bug day we have been talking about
<ttx> pedro_: istr we planned it for... today ?
<pedro_> ttx, yeap just sent an email, didn't had the time to create everything on the weekend i'm on it now
<pedro_> ttx, tomorrow so we have time to announce it to the community
<pedro_> ttx, sorry about that
<ttx> pedro_: ah ok. sure
<ttx> We'll announce it on the server team meeting as well
<pedro_> ttx, i'm creating bug lists with regression-potential bugs so we can have some help from the community reviewing those
<ttx> pedro_: try to send your email before 1500 UTC so that we can pick it up as reference during the meeting
<pedro_> ttx, will do
<ttx> pedro_: thx !
<pedro_> my pleasure ;-)
<bddebian> Boo
<ubuntu__> Wirek
<ubuntu__> Hello
<ubuntu__> hello
<ubuntu__> jest tu ktoś? Chcę zgłosic błąd, a nikogo nie ma :(
<ttx> pedro_: sounds good
<pedro_> ttx, awesome, will announce it then, thanks :-)
<Gp> hi
<Gp> i ma getting Invalid execution envioroment at grub
<mrand> Howdy Gp: User support (not related to triage) is in #ubuntu
<Gp> pl help me
<CarlFK> (09:52:49 AM) bwh: CarlFK: You seem to have found a compiler bug - gdb 7.0 is a major new release so the bug may well be there
<CarlFK> should I report that on lp ubuntu?
<CarlFK> bt http://dev.personnelware.com/carl/a/dvs.txt         result = DWARF-2 expression error: DW_OP_reg operations must be used either alone or in conjuction with DW_OP_piece.
<mrand> CarlFK: If you have done an update and are sure that you have the latest, and if that has not already been reported as a bug (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdb), then yes, please open a ticket.  I assume the ubuntu-bug command should work... give it a try:  "ubuntu-bug gdb"
<CarlFK> that's what I was looking for... thanks
<mrand> Cool.  Thanks for helping!
<Kmos> could someone make Bug 424965 public?
<ubot4> Kmos: Bug 424965 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/424965 is private
<bdmurray> Kmos: done
<xteejx> Evening all
<Kmos> bdmurray: thank you
<xteejx> Can anyone help with bug 294480 please, I think it may be cdrecord causing a problem, but not sure how to read the log files, can someone take a quick peek for me please? :)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 294480 in linux "A problem in burning cd's in Ubuntu 8.10, brasero and k3b both produce almost the same error." [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/294480
<xteejx> I know I need to change description, but was going to do that when I knew where the problem was
<mahfouz> sometimes my karmic fails to show my usb
<mahfouz> it's just not mounted
<mahfouz> is this bug known
<mahfouz1> how can I get a trace or something if my flash drive is not mounted?
<mrand> Howdy mahfouz, per /topic : User support (not related to triage) is in #ubuntu
<mahfouz1> well, I'm not asking for support, I'm reporting a bug
<mrand> This channel isn't really about reporting bugs.  It's about pushing existing bugs around (triaging).
<bdmurray> mrand: I think getting high quality bugs is a useful thing
<bdmurray> mahfouz1: please try 'ubuntu-bug storage'
<mahfouz1> aha, ok
<mahfouz1> see, i wouldn't even have known what to file it against
<bdmurray> ubuntu-bug storage will run through some tests to help determine the right package
<mahfouz1> yeah, i'm doing that right now
<mahfouz1> thx
<mrand> bdmurray: absolutely!
<bdmurray> so helping people report bugs is in the scope of this channel
<mrand> Understood.  Thanks.
<xteejx> definitely! any helpful bug report is a good bug report hehe :)
<xteejx> on a triaging note, would someone have a look at bug 294480 please?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 294480 in linux "A problem in burning cd's in Ubuntu 8.10, brasero and k3b both produce almost the same error." [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/294480
<xteejx> bdmurray, mrand: ^^ ? sorry if you're busy guys
<xteejx> whats that "assignment of mentor" from bug control lists?
<pedro_> xteejx, that's the bugsquad mentorship program
<pedro_> xteejx, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/Specs/SpecialisationWithinBugcontrol
<pedro_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad/Mentors
<xteejx> pedro_: sorry was afk, didnt realise ubuntu had a mentorship program :)
<xteejx> is there anyone here?
<kklimonda> sure
<xteejx> kklimonda, are you triaging at the mo?
<xteejx> i just need a hand with a bug
<kklimonda> with 294480?
<xteejx> yeah
<kklimonda> (still reading bug)
<xteejx> kklimonda, its a long one lol
<kklimonda> xteejx, the question is what's the real problem. Are all files burned fine for sure? If so why is the checksum different - does it mean that some "unimportant" metadata was incorrectly burned? If so why - was it faulty medium or maybe a combination of a low quality medium and burner itself..
<mrand> xteejx: Had a few spare moments.... https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=591959
<ubot4> Gnome bug 591959 in general "Checksum computation broken on files >4GB" [Normal,Needinfo]
<mrand> xteejx: possible dup: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/367037
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 367037 in ubuntu "Error while burning - some files may be corrupted on the disc" [Undecided,New]
<xteejx> see...i don't understand the log files well, i don't know if it is the medium, burner, or if they were trying to burn >4GB doesn't seem to be that
<xteejx> im guessing its a seriously bad batch, as he says rewritables work fine
<kklimonda> well, he has mentioned that he got this error when he has burned mp3 files..
<xteejx> thats true, could be a naming issue, but wouldn't things like that show in the logs?
<mrand> While bad media is certainly possible, there are so many reports I'm suspect of the checksum function.
<xteejx> i had failed checksum before on bad media, and they were lightscribe dvd+r's - quite a few it was only the odd 1 or 2 from a spindle of 50 that worked
<Michalxo> hello all.. just a quick question.. is being done something with my bug report 1 already month old? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-power-manager/+bug/429249
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 429249 in gnome-power-manager "[Karmic] keyboard locked/freezed unable to type anything" [Undecided,New]
<xteejx> "Burning failed probably due to overburning the cd."
<micahg> Michalxo: havarmic?e you updated to the latest packages in k
<Michalxo> yes yes
<kklimonda> xteejx, it only shows up in the single log
<micahg> Michalxo: I think this is a dupe of another bug
<xteejx> hmm
<micahg> I had that issue on amd64 with Jaunty
<micahg> oh, it seems to be multiple issues
<Michalxo> micahg, duplicate of ... can you link me to it?
<micahg> Michalxo: idk, there are a lot of bugs in the linux package for similar issues I think
<Michalxo> ow..
<micahg> Michalxo: I would suggest hoping in #ubuntu-kernel and see if they have a master bug for this
<lordmetroid> Dudes, there is no question dialog asking if I should overwrite a file or not...
<Michalxo> thank you micahg :-)
<lordmetroid> At least when I drag and drop a file from file-roller to a folder
<lordmetroid> Where does this bug go?
<micahg> lordmetroid: to another folder in file-roller?
<lordmetroid> No from file-roller to a folder in my home directory
<lordmetroid> A previous file existed and it simple overwrote it without question(at least I think it overwrote it as the date and size changed)
<micahg> lordmetroid: where do you see the file?
<micahg> or rather folder?
<micahg> on the desktop?  Nautilus?
<lordmetroid> It is /home/Desktop
<lordmetroid> But also /home/Desktop/folder
<lordmetroid> Both
<lordmetroid> No wait, nautilus
<micahg> lordmetroid: ubuntu-bug nautilus
<lordmetroid> Okay, after testing the desktop it also does so if I drag and drop files to the desktop
<micahg> lordmetroid: which version of Ubuntu?
<lordmetroid> Karmic Beta
<micahg> ok, yeah, please file in nautilus
<dmj727> asac: I have a bug fix for https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager-pptp/+bug/371402
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 371402 in network-manager-pptp "vpn fails to connect when server requires only 128 bit encryption" [Medium,Triaged]
<dmj727> I really hope that it can be incorporated into Karmic, since it probably will affect hundreds of user just at the University of Illinois.
<dmj727> bdmurray: Is regression potential a just a standard addition, or do you see anything particularly off?
<bdmurray> dmj727: I'm not sure I really understand your question.
<dmj727> bdmurray: Sorry, I didn't realize what regression potential tag meant.
<bdmurray> dmj727: okay its documented at wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Tags
<dmj727> yeah, getting bug 371402 fixed for Karmic is important to me, and I thought you were tagging my fix as having a potential for regression.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 371402 in network-manager-pptp "vpn fails to connect when server requires only 128 bit encryption" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/371402
<dmj727> Glad to see it's on the list!
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-10-14
<ikt> how do you set a private bug to public on launchpad?
<ikt> I can't see any options :/
<arand> Connecting to wless fails with network manager but succeeds with wpa_supplicant manual config: Which package to bug report against? nm-applet?
<bdmurray> likely network-manager
<arand> Oh, right... /me be blind
<ikt> bdmurray!
<ikt> anyone :s
<bdmurray> here I am!
<bdmurray> There is a pencil by "This report is private" in the upper right
<bdmurray> click that
<ikt> erm
<ikt> I don't see it
<bdmurray> what bug number is it?
<bdmurray> beneath reported by and above Mark as duplicate
<ikt> http://dl.getdropbox.com/u/2161836/Screenshot.png
<ikt> oh ffs
<ikt> it seems like it's a chrome bug
<hggdh> bug 148357
<ikt> chorium*
<ubot4> hggdh: Bug 148357 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/148357 is private
<hggdh> ikt -- probably. I see it
<ikt> yeah it shows up in firefox
<ikt> *chromium
<bcurtiswx> anyone else getting the system beep when backspacing too far.. like a modem style beep.. thats really annoying
<hggdh> bcurtiswx: on a terminal?
<bcurtiswx> that and other places
<dmj728> turn off system beeps?
<hggdh> try a new userid
<hggdh> I could not turn them off. I had it until I moved to a new userid
<bcurtiswx> a new userid.. seems like an odd workaround
<bcurtiswx> :P
<hggdh> :-)
<ikt> serious hggdh?
<hggdh> eventually I saw it not was a workaround, but as a way to clean up all the cruft I acquired in upgrade after upgrade (I also reinstalled Ubuntu from scratch)
<hggdh> ikt: serious
<ikt> ah
<hggdh> bcurtiswx: the point is I got rid of a LOT of configuration files. Some of them were clashing with PA
<bcurtiswx> yeah, i wonder if i can find which config file it is
<LordMetroid> I installed scim in my ignorance and as I was informed 9.10 uses ibus instead I uninstalled scim
<LordMetroid> However the options in the drop down menu are still present in the language admin settings, what am I to file this under?
<micahg> LordMetroid: I would guess scim
<LordMetroid> ok
<d3xter> hey guys
<d3xter> one of my friends tryed to install nvidia 185 on 9.04, but the installation messed up, so he tried to get back to 180, but glx stopped working. the problem was, that libGL and libGLcore pointed at the appropriative 185 version of the library. is there any way that other users dont get stuck on this problem?
<micahg> d3xter: I suggest checking in #ubuntu for support
<d3xter> why not overwrite the symlinks during the installation? :)
<micahg> ah, you're asking about filing a bug
<micahg> ok, could you please submit a bug against the 180 package
<d3xter> well, i'm a little bit disappointed about filing bugs at launchpad :P
<d3xter> micahg: ok
<micahg> d3xter: why?
<d3xter> micahg: well, i've reported several bugs, but most of them are just marked as "new" and no one has responded
<micahg> d3xter: we are very limited on human resources...if no one responds after a few days, feel free to come in here and ask about it
<d3xter> micahg: ok, i'll do it the next time :D
<micahg> if you'd like to help with bugs, bugsquad's looking for volunteers :)
<d3xter> micahg: i'll read through the HowToTriage-page and then lets see :)
<d3xter> but for now, i'm going to file my bug :D
<micahg> great, feel free to ask questions :)
<d3xter> micahg: how many hours per week should someone in the bugsquad work on triaging bugs?
<micahg> d3xter: as many as you want
<micahg> any and all help is appreciated
<d3xter> and a question about the mentorship. i just triage bugs (e.g. reproduce the bug) and then tell my mentor, that i've got the same bug?
<micahg> no, the mentor is there to answer questions and guide
<micahg> if you can reproduce you can confirm a bug
<NCommander> Does anyone know where the wiki page that defined the criteria for priorities are?
<NCommander> I have a possible Critical bug, but I just want to recheck it
<NCommander> Google isn't seeing it
<greg_g> NCommander: is you mean the "importance" field in launchpad, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Importance
 * NCommander bumps his bug down to high
<NCommander> greg_g, thanks. Sorry, Debian used priority, and its become ingrained in my brain after so many years :-)
<greg_g> NCommander: no worries :)
<bd_> How long does the apport retracer usually take to process new bugs? I have a few that have been in need-amd64-retrace for three days now...
<turtlesnake> anyone experience issues with the DNS resolver for karmic?  (e.g. multisecond delays before some addresses resolve)
 * ^arky^ is back 
<^arky^> About bug 450826:  any clues?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 450826 in ubuntu "The screen now flickers and the keyboard has a mind of its own, e.g. "t" works occasionally, "c" ofen doesn't work, a window about Caret Browsing won't stop popping up.  There's an error message at boot that says "318340 Unknown controller version (16)" and that it may cause trouble.  The earlier version of Ubuntu was great.  This one is trying to imitate Windows--it crashes almost as frequently." [Undecided,N
<hatchetman82> hi. where do i file feature suggestions ?
<coordinador> hi
<coordinador> i have a bug...
<hatchetman82> :-)
<coordinador> (or may be a suggestion)
<coordinador> hi hatchetman82
<hatchetman82> hi
<coordinador> i want to ask for the "services" item in the administration menu
<coordinador> this item will be replaced by another one?
<coordinador> i think everyone else are sleeping, hatchetman82
<hatchetman82> ....maybe
<coordinador> well... i think im gonna sleep
<coordinador> see you hatchetman82 , good luck
<hatchetman82> thanks
<indus> hi all
<xteejx> morning all
<xteejx> anyone around?
<joaopinto> hi
<joaopinto> no
<xteejx> joaopinto, lol
<indus> hello anyone
<xteejx> indus, hi
<indus> oh hello
<indus> i need to know what the status 'triaged' means
<indus> can i ask some developer to look into a personal bug?
<indus> i could pay money if thats a good thing
<indus> hmm no one?
<xteejx> indus, we don't accept money :D we are mostly volunteers, but if there is a bug we will get to it. Perhaps if you give us the bug number we can take a look
<indus> xteejx: i have this problem since intrepid , cant even boot live cd
<indus> xteejx: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/425756
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 425756 in linux "[Karmic] cd/dvd drive not detected ." [Undecided,New]
<xteejx> indus, triaged means that the bugsquad have collected enough relevant information to help developers begin finding the cause of the problem, and it has been passed on to them, but i'll take a look anyway :)
<indus> xteejx: ya that was an unrelated question, i triage bugs myself :) but made some mistakesbefore
<xteejx> ohh hehe
<indus> xteejx: so 23meg from forums explained to me, its not same as confirmed etc
<xteejx> indus, no, confirmed means another user can reproduce it
<xteejx> indus, is it related to bug 399054
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 399054 in linux "[Karmic] Frequent freeze on Dell D810" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/399054
<indus> xteejx: anyway, imagine not being able  to boot live cd, now thanks to usb boot, i can use ubuntu, a year ago, after passing a million parameters to boot, my live cd booted ,then i always do dist upgrade to update fromwithin
<xteejx> indus, i see
<indus> xteejx: that bug is totally differnet
<xteejx> do you know what options you used before to get it to work?
<indus> xteejx: i tried pci=nomsi all_generic_ide all those
<xteejx> lol ok :)
<indus> xteejx: but it was sheer luck it workedback then, yesterday i tried like hell cos  whole system crashed and had to usb boot after failing allother things
<xteejx> i see
<indus> xteejx: the live cd after showing menu, seeks HDD thinking it is cd drive
<indus> i mean once you select first option in menu
<xteejx> indus, it's not one of those sata dvd combo drives is it? i had problems with one before
<indus> xteejx: its combo drive but its plain ide
<xteejx> strange
<indus> xteejx: that huge wide thin cable, cable says HDD cable though :)
<indus> xteejx: amd 690 g chipset , did you read that link at last comment?
<xteejx> indus, can you try the latest daily build, the kernel version you were using there is 2.6.31-9.29 its above that now, perhaps it has been resolved?
<xteejx> indus, i did have a look ye
<indus> xteejx: :) iam on karmic beta
<xteejx> indus, ok i understand now hehe thought it was a live cd problem, obviously it is if the drive isn't found :D
<indus> yeah
<indus> solve it and i give you 0.5 dollars :D
<indus> well, just kidding
<xteejx> i don't want money i work for free....for ubuntu anyway hehe
<xteejx> i'll grab the kernel team on irc if poss
<indus> but 1 year i havent watched a single dvd movie :(
<indus> so much for a combo drive :)
<indus> i will be greatful
<indus> also, that link is good to see maybe, redhat had a fix too
<indus> wait do you want that link ?
<xteejx> its a patch, if it can be injected quick enough it might just work ;)
<indus> yeah
<indus> xteejx: i have one question though
<xteejx> sure
<indus> xteejx: my same motherboard some people had issues before but fixed later, i had it working before, now stopped
<indus> hold on
<xteejx> might be a combination of the motherboard and drive
<indus> xteejx: i have ide combo with sata hdd seagate
<indus> xteejx: worked great till hardy
<indus> includin hardy i mean
<xteejx> no probs indus, i've got the kernel team now and have notified them, fingers crossed ;)
<indus> aah cool
<indus>  i should hop into irc more :)
<xteejx> i still think we (bugsquad) should have a series of live assistants but in reality it wouldnt work lol
<indus> mind you, iam not on my system right now
<indus> at work now
<indus> but yesterday was a bad night, finally got it instaleld with usb
<xteejx> no worries
<indus> so what will the kernel team do now?
<xteejx> haven't got a reply, will see the procedure i'm a bit rusty have been out of triaging for 4 months lol
<indus> xteejx: i found similar bug but thats fixed strangely
<xteejx> link?
<xteejx> or number
<indus> #138305
<indus> sorry
<indus> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.22/+bug/138305
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 138305 in linux "Dell Optiplex 320 won't boot from live CD Gutsy, Hardy, Intrepid" [Medium,Fix released]
<indus> xteejx: iam going to try rootdelay=90 tonight to seeif it getsthe device, since the message at boot is . ata1 soft reset failed,device not ready
<indus> ill brb a smoke
<xteejx> anything is worth a try i guess, but it does look like there's enough information there for the kernel team to have a look, so you're a few steps ahead already
<indus> thanks a lot
<indus> ya i triage too thesedays
<indus> :)
<indus> but i confirmed my own bug once :P
<xteejx> shouldnt confirm your own bugs, ask on here ;
<xteejx> ;)
<xteejx> indus, your bug report has been updated with more information we need, after checking the new kernel policies, this needs to be done for testing purposes
<indus> xteejx: yikes, how do i do this?
<indus> all i can do is apt-get update
<xteejx> no worries, we can walk you through it
<xteejx> its not OVER difficult thankfully :)
<indus> shall i just use the ppa?
<indus> xteejx: hmm interesting, its the vanilla kernels isnt it? not ubuntu ones
<xteejx> indus, it is, yes
<indus> xteejx: hmm ok so should i try the build for oct 13th?
<xteejx> whichever the latest daily build is for your system amd64
<xteejx> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/daily/current/
<xteejx> indus, ^^
<indus> wow oct 14th :) they build everyday it seems
<indus> so these are just plain vanilla kernels from linus? with no ubuntu patches?
<xteejx> indus, daily builds hehe, so from top to bottom you would need numbers 1, 3 and 4
<xteejx> they have some ubuntu customisation apparently, but they are pretty much vanilla yes
<indus> 1,3,4? i didnt understand
<xteejx> top .deb, the third and the fourth ones down
<xteejx> i.e.
<xteejx> linux-headers-2.6.32-999-generic_2.6.32-999.200910141000_amd64.deb
<indus> ya got it
<indus> all amd64s and all.deb
<xteejx> linux-headers-2.6.32-999_2.6.32-999.200910141000_all.deb and linux-image-2.6.32-999-generic_2.6.32-999.200910141000_amd64.deb
<indus> ok will try this today, iam excited already
<xteejx> yes but not source hehe :)
<indus> thank god
<indus> i hope internet works with this ,i think display wont work, i have nvidia
<xteejx> indus, i am not guaranteeing that will work by any means, but its part of the testing that needs done according to the kernel team
<xteejx> i dont make the rules ;)
<indus> 'kernel team' mmm sounds important
<indus> ok
<indus> so how come if its there in the vanilla kernel, same thing isnot in the ubuntu kernel>?
<indus> xteejx: does bios have anything to do with my problem?
<xteejx> indus, the ubuntu kernel is only really updated with new ubuntu versions for stability purposes, and I doubt the BIOS would have anything to do with it to be honest
<indus> so what do you do in real life
<indus> :)
<indus> which team are you part of?
<xteejx> i'm a prison supervisor for work, but off sick at the mo, and I'm part of Ubuntu BugSquad and Bug Control :)
<indus> interesting, prison supervisor
<indus> shouldnt you be a programmer?
<indus> do they use ubuntu in prison btw ? :)
<xteejx> god no, i only push around bugs, useless with with code, and no they use windows 2000 in the prisons how sad lol
<indus> lol windows 2000 hehe
<indus> at least xp is good
<xteejx> waste of taxpayer money they should use almighty ubuntu :D
<indus> so many diifferent people in ubuntu community
<indus> its cool
<xteejx> xp was the only half decent semi bugless OS M$ ever made, but we're going off topic now we'll be told to /msg each other for chit chat :)
<indus> lol
<indus> ok
<indus> anyways ill leave you alone
<indus> i go to main ubuntu channel
<indus> i check tonight in a few hours and update, will someone be here?
<xteejx> lol no problem indus, glad to have been on help :)
<xteejx> there's usually more people around about 7 onwards GMT+1
<indus> didnt expect such fast help :) iam very happy
<xteejx> 7pm sorry
<indus> bye then, good days and get well soon
<indus> iam from india
<xteejx> thankyou good luck!
<indus> and i teach ubuntu and get paid for it
<indus> :D
<zul> pedro_; is the bug day happening here?
<pedro_> zul, yup!
<pedro_> zul, is this something you plan to fix for karmic? bug 309992
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 309992 in dhcp3 "Japanese manual-pages placed in wrong package" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/309992
<zul> pedro_: i dont think so probably for karmic+1
<pedro_> zul, roger
<zul> oooh...i like the hugday tool ;)
 * ttx looks up the tools
<pedro_> ttx, zul bug 403599 has a debdiff that might solve the issue, may you have a look to it?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 403599 in php5 "Installing PHP5 performs a reload to apache instead of a restart" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/403599
<pedro_> mm ubot4 is being slow today
<zul> pdedro: yeah ttx and I have discussed this before and we are still a bit hestitant about it
<zul> besides debian does it a bit differently now
<pedro_> zul, i see.. could you comment on the report?
<zul> pedro_, done
<pedro_> zul, great, thanks!
<zul> ttx: 400492 im going to mark that as wont fix because lamont does both debian and ubuntu does that sound sane to you?
<ttx> zul: if you comment to explain it and the debian bug is open, yes
<zul> ttx: debian is marked as wont fix as well
<pedro_> ttx, to who should be assigned bug 379991? it's milestoned to 9.10 and kirkland is commenting on it
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 379991 in qemu-kvm "Certain VMs do not run under KVM using karmic's kernel" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/379991
 * pedro_ don't like unassigned milestoned reports
<ttx> pedro_: I'll look into it
<pedro_> ttx, thanks
<pedro_> is launchpad a bit slow today or just me?
<ttx> pedro_: looks like a mistake. kirkland milestoned it back in June, I think he didn't really want to do that
<ttx> pedro_: I unmilestoned it
<ttx> especially as it was missing the corresponding karmic nomination
<pedro_> ttx, ok, thanks
<pedro_> zul, is this going to make it for karmic? bug 436835
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 436835 in vm-builder "[PATCH] fix failure: TypeError: not enough arguments for format string" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/436835
<zul> pedro_, dont know yet I would like it to i was going to do some vmbuilder stuff this afternoon
<bddebian> Boo
<ikt> =o
<xteejx> Hey guys
<xteejx> anyone ever use mdadm?
<pedro_> ttx, zul to be sure, is this a mysql issue? bug 392521
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 392521 in php5 "Segmentation fault when using php -l to validate any PHP script" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/392521
<pedro_> ttx, zul check comment 8 and 9
<ttx> pedro_: that would make it a duplicate of bug 343870, if those comments are true
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 343870 in php5 "php-cli segmentation fault with mysql extension" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/343870
<ttx> pedro_: I would say "its probably fixed by the fix for 343870, please confirm" and set incomplete or fixreleased
<ttx> zul should have more insight as he fixed the other one
<pedro_> ttx, yup, will follow up with the guys there to get a confirmation
<zul> sorry was on the phone
<zul> yeah its a mysql bug I am able to reproduce it and have a possible fix for it, just havent gotten to it yet
<zul> i havent been able to reproduce it on karmic thankfully
<pedro_> zul, ah thanks, i've commented there to get a confirmation that it's fixed for them with karmic
<pedro_> zul, ttx what do you think about bug 315427
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 315427 in samba "winbind is not started before samba, but should" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/315427
<pedro_> could you comment there in the report?
<zul> done
<xteejx> Am i connected?
<joaopinto> xteejx, no
<xteejx> thanks joaopinto
<xteejx> anyone know how to triage mdadm?
<andreas_> is there any info on the nvidia driver working with the latest snapshot of karmic? downloaded karmic 2 days ago and couldn't install the nvidia driver...
<andreas_> on my Sony laptop it's an 8400M GT...
<andreas_> it downloaded but didn't install...and then didn't boot anymore...
<xteejx> andreas_: I'm using Karmic with the 180 nvidia driver with no problem
<andreas_> somehow it didn't allow me to install it...it asks for my PW I enter it and the driver was downloaded but not activatet..
<xteejx> my "hardware drivers" stalled when i tried to install it, i done all updates, rebooted and it was fine
<andreas_> I think I'll grab the lates snapshot and try again...
<joaopinto> is mysqld broken today for anyone else ?
<zul> pedro_, can i offer a suggestion for your lists, it would be nice to have 3 columns the bug number the title of the bug and the actual package that it affects
<pedro_> zul, that's a good idea for general hug days like this one, but most of the times we organize bug days based on packages which makes things easier in that way, but yeah would be nice to include that there for next time
 * pedro_ taking note
<zul> gotcha
<bdmurray> in a multi-task bug report which task would you pick?
<emanuel__> hi
<lfaraone> bdmurray: what package should bug 77010 be filed against? Even though snd_pskp and pcspkr are blacklisted, the system still beeps
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 77010 in hundredpapercuts "Overuse of system beep without volume control" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/77010
<bdmurray> lfaraone: its hard to tell so far
<lfaraone> bdmurray: mk. is there any way to simply tell GNOME apps to not send a system bell? It's causing problems when my laptop randomly beeps in class :(
<Snicksie> hm, got that problem too on version 9.04, even with pulse-audio system-sounds turned off it still beeps :)
<joaopinto> lfaraone, try: xset b off
<Snicksie> joaopinto, in terminal? or where else? ;)
<joaopinto> Snicksie, in terminal
<Snicksie> all right, i'll try :)
<Snicksie> joaopinto, thanks, it works :) will it remain working after restart or do i have to do the same again? ;)
<joaopinto> Snicksie, you will need to add it to your ~/.bash_rc
<joaopinto> to make it permanent
<Snicksie> joaopinto, all right :)
<joaopinto> sorry ,i mean, ~/.bashrc
<joaopinto> anyone on 64 bits that could check mysql ?
<xteejx> anyone awake?
<xteejx> perhaps not :)
 * micahg is :)
<xteejx> wahey!
<xteejx> micahg, bug 158258, I assume it's OK to do that, I've seen it done before....that right?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 158258 in dpkg "dpkg core dump on too many dependencies resolution" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158258
<xteejx> its a quickie
<micahg> xteejx: I try to point people to here if it's an issue limited to their release: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades?action=show&redirect=FeistyUpgrades
<micahg> actually just this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<xteejx> ha! i've never seen that before!
<micahg> but yes, I think it was correct to point out an upgrade in that case, you might want to comment with that link though so the user can get out of it
<xteejx> I am just about to do that, and bookmarking it ;) thanks micah
 * xteejx hates UK telly at 8:15 on a wednesday....nothing on
<xteejx> bug 159100, anyone know about this suggest/depends apt suggestion??
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 159100 in hibernate "Remove from archive / Conflict with "acpi-support"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159100
<bdmurray> asac: I'm experiencing bug 126987 atm depending on which theme I use
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 126987 in network-manager-applet "The NetworkManager applet could not find some required resources.  It cannot continue." [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/126987
<micahg> I've had this several times as well since upgrading to Karmic
<xteejx> can anyone look at bug 159100 please?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 159100 in hibernate "Remove from archive / Conflict with "acpi-support"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159100
<xteejx> i've looked at the package and it doesn't have a conflict for that, but i'm not sure if it should...
<micahg> ping dtchen re pulseaudio
<xteejx> micahg, no speaky die deutsch
<xteejx> bdmurray, are you around?
<xteejx> bdmurray, its to do with bug 67226, I thought I should let you as bugmaster know about this one, simply for the reason that the report is being split into 2 conversations, I hope my last comment doesn't infuriate that member of canonical staff, if you wouldn't mind confirming the procedure for this please?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 67226 in openoffice.org "[jaunty] Firefox 3.5 and openoffice do not stick to antialiasing render settings" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/67226
<micahg> xteejx: why did you tag it jaunty?  it seems to be in karmic as well according to one of the commenters
<lfaraone> joaopinto: that only works inside a TTY, nO?
<lfaraone> *no?
<joaopinto> lfaraone, no, it only works from a X client
<joaopinto> xset is for X
<molok> hi *
<molok> I have a bug to report, but I'm not really sure about the cause of the problem
<molok> as you can see here http://pastebin.com/m7f8e01fe at line 613
<molok> the boot stops for ~10 minutes
<molok> then everything works fine
<molok> it just stops for 10 minutes, for no reason
<molok> I'm using the latest kernel (2.6.31-14-generic) and I've got this problem since the upgrade to the beta
<molok> I'm not sure against which package file the bug
<mrand> molok: I'm not sure the answer to your question, but some items that might be of interest and worth mentioning in your bug report: does this only occur on resume, or does it also occur during a cold (non-resumed) boot?
<molok> it has nothing to do with resume/hibernation
<molok> that log is from a straight boot
<mrand> BTW, I applaud you for waiting out that ten minutes.
<molok> :D
<molok> I actually thought it was just broken
<molok> but I was busy lockpicking a lock
<molok> :D
<molok> then the boot resumed
<molok> I can reproduce this every time, it's really a weird bug
<mrand> molok: it appears from the messages that even if you weren't trying to resume from hibernation, it seems to think you were attempting to.  Messages 614 thru 617
<molok> yep, I think it tries everytime; isn't that the default behaviour?
<mrand> molok: Indeed, but I can't help but be suspect that the delay is happening right there.
<molok> I think I'll file it against linux-image, if it's the wrong package, someone will reassign it I guess
<mrand> My suggestion would be ubuntu-bug linux
<molok> ok
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-10-15
<james_w> bdmurray: I guess you are not still in friendly-recovery?
<bdmurray> james_w: well it was in a vm but no
<james_w> ok
<bdmurray> james_w: why?
<james_w> just wanted to know if you could find what was keeping / busy
<bdmurray> everything afaict
<james_w> I'm assuming that this used to work without "init 1"
<james_w> or does it call that and that now does nothing or something?
<bdmurray> james_w: it just does mount -o remount,ro / then an fsck then another mount
<james_w> oh, it's the mount that complains
<bdmurray> yes
<james_w> not sure what would have changed to cause that then
<bdmurray> it does work fine in intrepid
<bdmurray> er on a jaunty system
<bdmurray> maybe it has to due with the root filesystem?
<james_w> perhaps
<dmj7261> Anyone working on fixing the two finger middle click issue?
<dmj7261> anyone here familiar with synaptics?
<SoftwareExplorer> Is there a way to search for bugs that are not confirmed?
<micahg> SoftwareExplorer: search for New or Incomplete?
<micahg> dmj7261: which synaptics?
<SoftwareExplorer> Ok, I'll try that, I was having a hard time finding the advanced search!
<micahg> SoftwareExplorer: you can sort by status as well, or just click new on the summary page
<dmj7261> xserver-xorg-input-synaptics
<dmj7261> my touchpad is being bad
<micahg> dmj7261: which version of Ubuntu?
<dmj7261> 9.10
<micahg> dmj7261: you can try #ubuntu+1 for support, or  #ubuntu-x
<SoftwareExplorer> dmj7261: I just entered the chat, but if you are having problems with tap to click, it is off by default in 9.10
<dmj7261> why?
<micahg> dmj7261: this channel is for bug triage, not support
<micahg> if you are sure you have a bug, we can help you file it
<dmj7261> ...I mean why at SOftware explorer
<SoftwareExplorer> dmj7261: because some decided that was what the default was supposed to be, I'm not really sure why
<dmj7261> I think it's a stupid decision
<dmj7261> Only Mac users would expect that.
<f_leite> who know  the bug with modem 3g at networkmanager in koala. The first time connect but after crash and only work when reboot. sorry my bad bad english
<f_leite> ?
<yann2> hello
<yann2>  I am having massive issues reporting bugs since launchpad has been upgraded to 3
<yann2> I want to report a bug against open-iscsi
<yann2> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/open-iscsi
<micahg> ok
<micahg> we can talk in here
<yann2> :)
<micahg> yeah, if it's jaunty and higher it should be ok
<yann2> server is hardy
<micahg> That's ok, just report that in the bug
<micahg> the idea is that most bugs are from a local system and will come with the package information
<yann2> any idea if the webinterface will be corrected? No information sounds better to me than incorrect information...
<micahg> occasionally there is a case like yours
<micahg> yann2: no, that was planned
<micahg> you can edit the desctription after you submit to remove your local system info if you want
<yann2> but I report nearly only bugs for ubuntu server :(
<yann2> ok...
<micahg> ok, well, on that wiki page, a workaround is listed
<micahg> but it's usually jsut easier to run ubuntu-bug on your desktop machine until they add a cli for reporting bugs
<micahg> the otehr option  is to use apport-cli to collect the information
<micahg> and copy it to your desktop to submit
<yann2> well I guess its not a comment that will help, but I find the new system very confusing and frustrating :(
<micahg> did you read the help page that comes up?
<micahg> there's a workaround listed if you must use it
<yann2> ok
<yann2> its down though :)
<micahg> yeah, seems like there is some maintenance going on
<micahg> or an outage
<indus> hi
<dmj7261> I think I have a fix for bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-synaptics/+bug/432814
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 432814 in xserver-xorg-input-synaptics "Action for middle and right click is reversed since jaunty" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<dmj7261> I'd like some help testing it though, since I can't test it properly on my karmic machien
<dmj7261> *machine
<Kmos> The bug 452000 is a candidate for 'regression-potential' tag?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 452000 in kerneloops "kerneloops stop runlevel arguments (0 1 6) do not match LSB Default-Stop values (1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/452000
<jarnos> How do you mark in launchpad that there is a certain upstream bug report about a bug?
<sbc> jarnos: Click "Also affects distribution" - there you can paste a link to a upstream bugtracker.
<jarnos> sbc, no, it is "Also affects project". Just found it :)
<micahg> depends on the upstream
 * Warm_HUG anyone here
<Warm_HUG> my notebook's speaker bo~ about every 12 seconds
<Warm_HUG> hers's my hardware
<Warm_HUG> http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/45633
<dtchen> what is "bo~"?
<Warm_HUG> dtchen: bo~ is sound from my notbook's speaker
<dtchen> Warm_HUG: what sort of sound?
<dtchen> Warm_HUG: meaning, what precisely is the bug/problem?
<Warm_HUG> dtchen: just like when you connect a speaker to a battery ,just a little noisy
<dtchen> Warm_HUG: every 10 seconds?
<Warm_HUG> dtchen: about every 12 seconds
<dtchen> Warm_HUG: please read https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-discuss/2009-May/008239.html
<Warm_HUG> dtchen: ok
<dtchen> jerone-mobile: which alsa set are you testing for the PA profiles?
<tordne> I have some problems installing mysql,.... It seems that my AppArmor isn't working
<dtchen> jerone-mobile: i.e., i'll need separate mixer element listings for default karmic and for linux-backports-modules-alsa-karmic-generic
<tordne> I've already been searching for hours but didn't find a descent solution, has anyone an idea
<jerone-mobile> dtchen, hey I tried out upstream snapshot .. you happen to mention on the ubuntu-kernel mailing list
<jerone-mobile> dtchen, yeah I'm trying to figure out this mixer element schema deal .. so far didn't get it working the way I wanted to .. learning it
<dtchen> jerone-mobile: meaning Tim's linux-backports-modules-alsa-karmic-generic available in Karmic?
<jerone-mobile> dtchen, I'll try them
<jerone-mobile> dtchen, right now I'm not using the linux-backports yet .. I'll try them out today
<dtchen> jerone-mobile: ok. i'm available today, so just ping me, please
<jerone-mobile> dtchen, ok
<Warm_HUG> dtchen: could you tell me some config files about  ALSA for power saving
<Warm_HUG> I wannt to check it myself
<dtchen> Warm_HUG: see /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<Warm_HUG> dtchen: ok
<xteejx> afternoon all
<dtchen> who is prodigiouspenguin?
<dtchen> this person is marking bugs that are NOT duplicates and thereby generating a crapton of duplicate and unnecessary work
<hggdh> dtchen: can you give me an example bug?
<dtchen> 392873
<hggdh> bug 392873
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 392873 in linux "Internal speakers doesn't automatically mute when connecting headphones (Panasonic CF-Y7) (dup-of: 115637)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/392873
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 115637 in linux "headphones on laptop don't mute laptop speakers on Toshiba A120-237" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/115637
<dtchen> or 225589, 236681, 297684, 301127, 332542, 338985, 351286, 366295, 414243, 414750, 115637
<hggdh> ugh!
<thekorn>  oh
<dtchen> seriously...i really don't want to spend my day off triaging someone else's spew
<bddebian> Boo
<hggdh> I understand. I will contact prodigiouspenguin
<dtchen> hggdh: many thanks
<jjardon> hello all, Could someone confirmthis bug #451864 (It's a sync request)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 451864 in devhelp "Please sync devhelp 2.28 from debian sid" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/451864
<dtchen> jdstrand: let's continue here
<jdstrand> ok
<dtchen> jdstrand: ok, does 'cat /proc/asound/cards' look okay?
<jdstrand> $ cat /proc/asound/cards
<jdstrand>  0 [Intel          ]: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel
<jdstrand>                       HDA Intel at 0xe0220000 irq 22
<jdstrand> pulseaudio is running
<dtchen> jdstrand: ok, and does "speaker-test -c2 -Dplughw:Intel" fail also?
<jdstrand> yes
<jdstrand> ALSA lib pcm_hw.c:1433:(_snd_pcm_hw_open) Invalid value for card
<jdstrand> Playback open error: -19,No such device
<dtchen> ugh, silly alsa-lib
<dtchen> yeah, you'll get the dummy/null device from PA (which is the null sink)
<dtchen> all right, that's definitely due to kernelspace and userspace skew
<dtchen> i'll just work with the codec output from Jaunty for now
<jdstrand> I can download an amd64 livecd and try that later
<dtchen> sure, that will help
<jdstrand> I only had a 32bit livecd laying around
<jdstrand> maybe that'll make a difference-- but it might be the cdrom (it is maybe 10 years old :P)
<dtchen> uh oh
<dtchen> it looks like the power-saving stuff is related
<dtchen> jdstrand: ok, back in karmic, presuming you've still got PA autospawn disabled, please do the following:
<dtchen> jdstrand: killall pulseaudio
<dtchen> jdstrand: echo hp_detect=1|sudo tee /sys/class/sound/hwC0D0/hints && echo 1|sudo tee /sys/class/sound/hwC0D0/reconfig
<dtchen> jdstrand: then, check dmesg for error messages regarding the codec config
<jdstrand> dtchen: tee: /sys/class/sound/hwC0D0/hints: No such file or directory
<dtchen> jdstrand: using linux-backports-modules-alsa-2.6.31-14-generic?
<jdstrand> $ dpkg -l|grep linux-backports-modules
<jdstrand> ii  linux-backports-modules-alsa-2.6.31-14-generic 2.6.31-14.16                               Ubuntu supplied Linux modules for version 2.
<jdstrand> ii  linux-backports-modules-alsa-karmic-generic    2.6.31.14.27                               Backported drivers for alsa-driver snapshot.
<jdstrand> $ cat /proc/version_signature
<jdstrand> Ubuntu 2.6.31-14.47-generic
<dtchen> hmm, what's in /sys/class/sound/ ?
<jdstrand> dtchen: http://paste.ubuntu.com/294206/
<jdstrand> seems I should use hwC0D2
<dtchen> ah, yes, sorry
<dtchen> different for different codecs
<jdstrand> dtchen: http://paste.ubuntu.com/294207/
<dtchen> jdstrand: any difference in codec when you insert hp into front hp jack?
<jdstrand> dtchen: I'm not sure what you are asking for
<jdstrand> I plug into the front, then do what?
<dtchen> jdstrand: get codec spew prior to inserting hp; insert hp into front jack; get codec spew; examine difference
<jdstrand> dtchen: by codec spew, you mean cat /proc/asound/card*/codec*?
<dtchen> jdstrand: yep
<dtchen> i think we need to add this to checkbox :)
<dtchen> ^^ cr3
<dtchen> bah, not present
<jdstrand> dtchen: http://paste.ubuntu.com/294208/
<dtchen> ok, that's definitely a routing issue
<dtchen> we've eliminated jack-sensing as the culprit. the more difficult part is to figure out where in the generic setup things are going belly-up.
<dtchen> ok, try model=auto by using: sudo alsa force-unload && sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel model=auto
<jdstrand> dtchen: http://paste.ubuntu.com/294209/
<jdstrand> that was from force-unload
<dtchen> hmm, does pwd contain /sys/class/sound ?
<dtchen> or /proc/asound ?
<dtchen> anything from sudo fuser -v /dev/dsp* /dev/snd/*
<jdstrand> dtchen: http://paste.ubuntu.com/294211/
<jdstrand> checking the others now
<jdstrand> dtchen: rhythmbox was still running
<jdstrand> dtchen: I tried the command again and it completed
<jdstrand> dtchen: http://paste.ubuntu.com/294213/ (dmesg)
<dtchen> ok, and that's with model=auto, correct?
<dtchen> is "speaker-test -c2 -Dplughw:0" still inaudible?
<jdstrand> yes: sudo alsa force-unload && sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel model=auto
<BUGabundo> hya
<jdstrand> dtchen: sorry, I missed your last question
<jdstrand> dtchen: yes, it is still inaudible
<dtchen> jdstrand: ok, how many physical jacks are available?
<jdstrand> dtchen: there is a front mic and a front hp. there is a rear mic, a rear jack and a blue jack that I think is 'line out' (the computer is on and I don't want to move it atm)
<jdstrand> s/rear jack/rear output/
<dtchen> what the
<dtchen> that's a 5stack, not a 3stack
<dtchen> please try model=5stack
<jdstrand> dtchen: http://paste.ubuntu.com/294220/
<jdstrand> dtchen: still no sound with speaker-test -c2 -Dplughw:0
<dtchen> ok, and model=5stack-no-fp ?
<jdstrand> dtchen: http://paste.ubuntu.com/294222/
<jdstrand> still no sound
<dtchen> ok, thanks
<dtchen> two problems: wrong quirk, wrong routing config
<dtchen> err, i'll need to work with hda-emu
<jdstrand> dtchen: ok
<dtchen> unfortunately it won't be fixed for Karmic
<dtchen> jdstrand: thanks again
<jdstrand> dtchen: it isn't a big deal for me, cause I'll just use the rear jack
<jdstrand> dtchen: sure, glad I could help
<jdstrand> dtchen: so I can start pulseaudio again and listen to my oggs? :)
<dtchen> jdstrand: yeah, you can kill ~/.pulse/client.conf
<jdstrand> dtchen: can you update the bug with your findings so the kernel team doesn't ask me to test something before you have a fix?
<dtchen> jdstrand: sure
<jdstrand> thanks
<BUGabundo> dtchen: are we going to have a good karmic audio stuck or what»?
<jerone-mobile> dtchen, been trying to figure out these pulse audio "path" files .. what if the codec does not have an input selector .. I'm to assume it can take in 3 inputs at once .. though no way to specify that I can figure out .. even adding them to the options for Capture
<dtchen> jerone-mobile: do you have an example amixer?
<jerone-mobile> dtchen, give me a minute .. yeah
<jerone-mobile> dtchen, http://pastebin.com/m215f5f67
<jerone-mobile> dtchen, right now the "Internal Mic" works .. but even adding "External Mic" to see if I can get it to show or autosense .. doesn't work
<jerone-mobile> dtchen, hold on .. on this I didn't have backports installed .. let me see if the alsa driver changed
<dtchen> /proc/asound/version should tell you
<jerone-mobile> yeah that file doesn't exist .. hold brb .. the backport drivers do seem to resolve the issue with the Dell XPS 13 and autosensing works
<jerone-mobile> dtchen, brb
<jerone-mobile> dtchen, ok looks like backports solved that issue also (I thought I had it on this machine) ..  well spent lot of time learning  pulseaudio profiles
<dtchen> jerone-mobile: *whew*, disaster averted
<dtchen> jerone-mobile: that would have been very nasty indeed
<jerone-mobile> dtchen, well disaster not totally averted .. it choosing the correct input but its full of noise .. a seperate issue though
<dtchen> jerone-mobile: i take it that one is from a conexant?
<jerone-mobile> dtchen, yeap
<dtchen> because conexants still appear to be busted
<jerone-mobile> dtchen, ah .. yeah it works .. just input jack has a lot of feedback
<jerone-mobile> dtchen, just got to make it over the hump .. almost their .. then people (me included) will stop bad mouthing pulse audio ;-)
<dtchen> heh, i get badmouthing from all sides
<dtchen> is lud.janvier around?
<dtchen> if so, please stop marking these as affecting alsa-driver! they're linux!
<hggdh> dtchen: another?
<dtchen> hggdh: yes
<maco> dtchen: hehehe
<hggdh> K. can you give me an example bug?
<BUGabundo> hggdh: eheh
<hggdh> <sigh/>
<dtchen> hggdh: please point them to the leading vertical edge of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems
<maco> dtchen: i just added a note to the DebuggingSoundProblems wiki page on how to find your SSID and saying if yours doesnt match the bug reporter's and its a driver bug, go file your own
<dtchen> hggdh: 449758
<hggdh> bug 449758
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 449758 in alsa-driver "No Sound Device Detected, driver not installed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/449758
<dtchen> maco: insufficient; need also /proc/asound/card*/*codec*{,/*}
<maco> dtchen: does the user filing the bug have to read the *whole* codec output, or just hte "Realtek ALC883" or whatever part?
<hggdh> where is the log nowadays (for bugs)?
<dtchen> hggdh: meaning irclog? irclogs.ubuntu.com
<hggdh> no, meaning LP bug log
<dtchen> 11:08 < maxb> Append /+activity to the URL
<dtchen> 11:08 < maxb> and argue vociferously in the bug about how it sucks that it was removed
<dtchen> (i asked in #launchpad earlier)
<hggdh> dtchen: thank you. I am sure LP dev had a sound reason to do that. But it still sucks
<xteejx> hey guys
<BUGabundo> hey xteejx
<dtchen> maco: educationally, yes, but realistically, no. Look at ^Codec, ^Vendor Id, ^Subsystem Id, and ^Revision Id
<xteejx> hey BUG :)
<xteejx> BUgabundo *
<BUGabundo> hey!! no kisses!
<xteejx> i'm a guy :P
<dtchen> maco: that said, i'd rather have all the codec info in one go than have to go back and request it
<maco> dtchen: yes yes still attach the whole thing, but im saying "if these things dont match the bug youre about to say Me Too! on, STOP and go file your own bug"
<xteejx> anyone able to triage a KDE bug?
<dtchen> maco: i'd rather them just go file a dupe
<maco> xteejx: being a guy doesnt exempt one from kissing another guy, silly
<xteejx> lmao
<dtchen> at this point, what's the cost? nothing, really. it's not like there's a tremendous difference between 6000 and 6500
 * hggdh sends kisses to xteejx
 * BUGabundo steps back
 * xteejx snogs everyone
<xteejx> there happy? lol
<maco> dtchen: yeah this is meant to be "just because they both say HDA doesnt mean you have the same bug. if any of these things are different, its not the same bug. now go file a new one"
<maco> dtchen: because a LOT of people think HDA means its the same bug
 * BUGabundo snizes!
<dtchen> well, they are the same bug #1
<BUGabundo> be careful it maybe A flu ! :p
<maco> dtchen: do you get what im saying or no?
<ubot4> dtchen: Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out
<dtchen> if beth lynn is correct, i won't have to do this anymore come a couple junes from now
<maco> dtchen: sure ya will. more users = more bugs reporte
<xteejx> damn connection
<BUGabundo> or kisses :)
<dtchen> that's ok, at that point i'll be using MS-DOS 6.3
<dtchen> bring back my LOADHIGH, durnit
<maco> sure ya will
<dtchen> more to the point, it's fine to ask people to read more, but realistically, they already aren't reading
<dtchen> how long has the clarification for alsa-driver and linux been there?
<dtchen> how many people continue to move everything to alsa-driver?
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-10-16
<maco> im hoping that people will read that before filing bugs and do it right
<xteejx> bug 159982, affects current Kubuntu releases, can someone take a look please?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 159982 in kdepim "KMail using mixed locale template in replies" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159982
<dtchen> jerone-mobile: do you mean "practically" or "partially"?
<dtchen> jerone-mobile: in https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/418617/comments/39 , that is
<jerone-mobile> dtchen, ? which commnt
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 418617 in pulseaudio "Sound Prefrences applet does not offer a way for laptop users to use mic jack attached mic" [Undecided,New]
<jerone-mobile> dtchen, think meant "partially" for the bug at least
<jerone-mobile> dtchen, but the big issue is resolved
<dtchen> jerone-mobile: ok
<jerone-mobile> dtchen, the other is minor really
<dtchen> jerone-mobile: i agree there's a UI nit-pick
<jerone-mobile> dtchen, focus for next release
<dtchen> right
<dtchen> i'm not going to be focusing on it for Karmic at least
<dtchen> thanks again for testing
<dtchen> xteejx: have you mentioned it in #kubuntu-devel?
<dtchen> (it doesn't appear so, but my irc client's activity indicator sometimes lies)
<dtchen> err, there's a #kubuntu-bugs, too, IIRC
<BUGabundo> bou pra caminha
<hggdh> dtchen, request sent...
<dtchen> hggdh: thanks much
<xteejx> bug 160071, its a developer type report, very confusing i haven't a clue what it means, can someone with more of a brain than me take a look please? :) lol
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 160071 in libdebian-installer "Logger Framework Conducive to Creating Zombie Processes When Syslog is Restarted" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160071
<xteejx> if theres anyone here of course ;)
<xteejx> What is the commit interval for ext3 with laptops on battery is it still 5 seconds?
<mzz> xteejx: last time I checked: yes
<mzz> xteejx: zombie processes are usually pretty ignorable
<mzz> xteejx: (if you're a developer: you should clean them up if your code is causing them. If you're a user: you can usually ignore them, since they don't take up a significant amount of resources unless there's tons of them)
<xteejx> mzz, I'm only asking because of a bug report, more of a wishlist really: bug 150448
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 150448 in compiz "compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV (dup-of: 145360)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/150448
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 145360 in compiz "compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV in doPoll()" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/145360
<xteejx> bug 160448, sorry
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 160448 in util-linux "the commit interval for the ext3 filesystem should be higher than 5 seconds for laptop users by default (at least while on battery)" [Wishlist,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160448
<mzz> well, notice that bug isn't marked fixed
<xteejx> it was never wishlisted either, i only just done it....
<bcurtiswx> Bug #408530 and Bug #443340  i believe they are the same, and the first has the better report.. but both have a large amount of duplicates, does launchpad still complain about that?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 408530 in empathy "empathy assertion failure: empathy:ERROR:empathy-tp-chat.c:1391:empathy_tp_chat_acknowledge_message: assertion failed: (m != NULL)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/408530
<ubot4> bcurtiswx: Bug 443340 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/443340 is private
<bcurtiswx> for those who can read private reports ;-)
<bcurtiswx> im gonna go check it and publicize it if i can
<micahg> bcurtiswx: yeah, you still have to manually move the dupes AFAIK
<bcurtiswx> <facepalm> that sucks
<bcurtiswx> micahg: you agree that 408530 is the better bug tho?
<bcurtiswx> join #launchpad
<bcurtiswx> whoops
<micahg> bcurtiswx: bug 78596...
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 78596 in malone "Automatically handle moving duplicates across when duplicating a bug with dupes" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/78596
<bcurtiswx> high and triaged... and 78596... <facepalm>
<micahg> yeah, I think so
<shawn_> Hello is this where I report bugs?
<mzz> shawn_: no, that'd be launchpad or using ubuntu-bug on a ubuntu system. This is where you get help using those though.
<bcurtiswx> shawn_, which package are you reporting against?
<shawn_> Well I want to report a bug with the Remote Desktop Viewer
<shawn_> In Jaunty
<bcurtiswx> yeah use ubuntu-bug
<shawn_> Whats that
<benedikt> shawn_: open a terminal an write "ubuntu-bug" :-)
<mzz> shawn_: if you go to http://bugs.ubuntu.com/ and click the "report a bug" link (on the right) you're taken to a wiki page telling you (among other things) how to invoke ubuntu-bug
<benedikt> reading the man page also works.
<shawn_> Gah this seems way too annoying xD
<sbeattie> shawn_: actually, it's even easier than what the others suggested; open the Remote Desktop Viewer, click on the help menu and then select "Report a Problem"
<shawn_> Ohhh
<Omar87> Hi all.
<Omar87> The system keeps crashing and logging out on me. (Karmic).
<mzz> Omar87: anything in /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old?
<mzz> Omar87: or ~/.xsession-errors.old?
<Laibsch> What's the fastest way to merge two bugs that already have a high number of dupes themselves?
<Laibsch> Can somebody who can read stacktraces please take a look at bug 338217 and bug 199592 to confirm or disconfirm whether those two are dupes?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 338217 in scim-bridge "scim-bridge crashed with SIGSEGV in scim::Module::unload()" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/338217
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 199592 in scim-bridge "scim-bridge crashed with SIGSEGV in scim::Module::unload()" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/199592
<thekorn> good morning
<Omar87> mzz,  /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old :  http://pastebin.com/m4cea3dd4
<mzz> Omar87: so that looks like it's cut off. Anything interesting logged in /var/log/gdm?
<Omar87> mzz, ~/.xsession-errors.old : http://pastebin.com/m4761ddab
<mzz> Omar87: yeah, that's X crashing
<Omar87> I found those: http://pastebin.com/d10ba800e
<Omar87> mzz, so what now?
<mzz> Omar87: anything interesting below /var/log/gdm/?
<Omar87> I found those: http://pastebin.com/d10ba800e
<mzz> Omar87: it reads as if gdm crashed badly enough that it didn't write the crash reason to its own log, but it might've dumped it to stderr, which'd end up somewhere below /var/log/gdm/
<mzz> err, as if *X* crashed...
<mzz> Omar87: try :0.log.1
<Omar87> mzz, http://pastebin.com/d6ac5f77b
<mzz> I'll read in a minute, multitasking...
<Omar87> mzz, tyt
<mzz> #
<mzz> drmRadeonCmdBuffer: -12. Kernel failed to parse or rejected command stream. See dmesg for more info.
<mzz> Omar87: so pastebin dmesg
<mzz> Omar87: this is the sort of thing that might already have a ubuntu bug though
<Omar87> mzz, http://pastebin.com/d6415a399
<mzz> Xorg: page allocation failure. order:4, mode:0x40d0
<mzz> that's not good
<mzz> Omar87: things to do include: search ubuntu-bugs for this, check if the x-updates ppa has a better driver, ask #radeon if this dmesg output is known
<mzz> err, s/ubuntu-bugs/launchpad/
<Omar87> mzz, so where do I look now?
<mzz> see above
<Omar87> s/ubuntu-bugs/launchpad?
<mzz> well, "search ubuntu-bugs" doesn't work :) I meant "search http://bugs.ubuntu.com/" aka the bug tracker on launchpad
<Laibsch1> Can somebody who can read stacktraces please take a look at bug 338217 and bug 199592 to confirm or disconfirm whether those two are dupes?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 338217 in scim-bridge "scim-bridge crashed with SIGSEGV in scim::Module::unload()" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/338217
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 199592 in scim-bridge "scim-bridge crashed with SIGSEGV in scim::Module::unload()" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/199592
<mzz> they definitely look extremely similar to me
<mzz> but I may be missing something, since the "retraced" stack trace doesn't match exactly
<iamfossy> hi all , anyone has USB auto-mount bug in Karmic  ?
<iamfossy> can anyone reproduce the same ?
<mzz> you're not being very specific
<iamfossy> Error mounting: mount exited with exit code 1: helper failed with:
<iamfossy> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdd1,
<iamfossy>        missing codepage or helper program, or other error
<iamfossy>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<iamfossy>        dmesg | tail  or s
<iamfossy> thats the error
<iamfossy> when i plug in a USB
<mzz> if you try to mount directly does it fail the same way?
<iamfossy> i've checked it with multiple USB's
<mzz> also, what does "file -s /dev/sdd1" say?
<mzz> also, what it said about dmesg
<iamfossy> the file command with sudo reports as follows : /dev/sdd1: x86 boot sector, code offset 0x58, OEM-ID "MSWIN4.1", sectors/cluster 8, reserved sectors 2176, Media descriptor 0xf8, heads 255, hidden sectors 63, sectors 15695808 (volumes > 32 MB) , FAT (32 bit), sectors/FAT 15296, reserved3 0x800000, serial number 0xa84562fb, unlabeled
<mzz> hmm, that sounds not completely insane
<iamfossy> whats the problem ?
<iamfossy> and the dmesg | tails reports as follows :
<iamfossy> [14419.518036] sd 8:0:0:0: [sdd] Assuming drive cache: write through
<iamfossy> [14419.520735] sd 8:0:0:0: [sdd] Assuming drive cache: write through
<iamfossy> [14419.520740]  sdd: sdd1
<iamfossy> [14419.528033] sd 8:0:0:0: [sdd] Assuming drive cache: write through
<iamfossy> [14419.528038] sd 8:0:0:0: [sdd] Attached SCSI removable disk
<iamfossy> [14420.349881] UDF-fs: No anchor found
<iamfossy> [14420.349885] UDF-fs: Rescanning with blocksize 2048
<iamfossy> [14420.421185] UDF-fs: No anchor found
<iamfossy> [14420.421190] UDF-fs: No partition found (1)
<iamfossy> [14420.754820] ISOFS: Unable to identify CD-ROM format.
<mzz> pastebins are your friend
<mzz> and that's odd, I wonder why it's attempting those
<iamfossy> Oops sorry
<iamfossy> btw i've the latest updates to karmic
<iamfossy> any idea or a fix ?
<iamfossy> i googled aroung , and saw everywhere in ubuntu forums
<iamfossy> was not able to see such error
<iamfossy> @mzz any ideas / fixes / solutions ?
<mzz> see earlier comment about manual mounting
<iamfossy> thats the way i do it now , i manually mount the flash drives , then gksu nautilus to read/write to it
<iamfossy> is this the problem with everyone or only me ?
<mzz> I can't say I've noticed it
<mzz> how are you mounting? Specifically: are you passing "-t vfat" or the like?
<mzz> I'd attempt to find out how "mount" ends up getting called, although I'm not sure what a convenient way to do that would be
<iamfossy> it never mounts automaticallt , i use this : sudo mount /dev/sdd1 /mnt
<xteejx> hi all
<Kmos> Could some make bug 451838 public?
<ubot4> Kmos: Bug 451838 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/451838 is private
<xteejx> hang on
<xteejx> Kmos, this bug is fixed
<Kmos> thank you
<xteejx> Kmos, no, I mean the bug has been fixed already, but I'll mark it Public, have checked it
<Kmos> yeah, I know it was fixed
<xteejx> ahh
<Kmos> I just need to make one duplicate of it
<Kmos> =)
<xteejx> no worries :)
<Kmos> done
<Kmos> :)
<Kmos> thank
<Kmos> thanks
<indus> xteejx: hello
<xteejx> indus, hi
<indus> xteejx: you know, i downgraded bios and it seems the soft reset messages went away, but cd/dvd didnt work anyway
<xteejx> indus, so the drive is physically "broken", its not software?
<indus> xteejx: actually i have a bandwidth cap per month, and so cant download kernel yet
<indus> xteejx: works beautifully in windows
<indus> xteejx: actually i dont remember whether messages disappeared , i upgraded to latest bios anyway
<xteejx> xteejyx, still a problem then, thats a shame...glad to see the soft ata messages went though, its one step closer to fixing it, in fact you may not have to test a mainline kernel now, i'll have a look
<indus> xteejx: no no wait, iam not sure it disappeared i am saying
<indus> xteejx: but the drive wasnt detected still , so i went back to new bios
<xteejx> indus, ohhh ok, well no worries i'm in the middle of doing other stuff, but will check back on my gmail account if there's any updates :)
<indus> xteejx: believe me, this is  a  amd 690 g chipset issue
<indus> xteejx: i will test mainline in a day or so
<xteejx> ok
<indus> xteejx: just double click on deb and install?
<xteejx> ermmm im not sure, it's all explained in the link, but i *think* so yes
<indus> xteejx: ok thanks for all the help really
<indus> i had lost hope of any fix
<xteejx> indus, no worries, do you remember the bug number, i can't find it
<xteejx> got it, no worries
<indus> so you are at this moment chatting with kernel devs?
<indus> i need some technical info
<indus> what does soft reset mean
<xteejx> indus, no, I'm at work flitting between Ubuntu and work
<indus> ok then ill see u later, dont let anyone escape :P
<xteejx> lol
<sean> ?
<Guest89768> i need help oeth a bug in update manager
<Guest89768> can any one in here help me resolve a bug in update manager?
<hggdh> ah well. Another shoot and run
<iamfossy> hello everyone
<iamfossy> i've a technical issue with fstab
<iamfossy> is there anyone to help ?
<iamfossy> my problem is detailed here : http://pastebin.com/m27c0cdbe
<iamfossy> updated with my fstab  entries
<iamfossy> http://pastebin.com/m32aa8372
<iamfossy> the /dev/sdd1 is my flash drive partition , i do not know why it is being recognised as cdrom in fstab
<iamfossy> any fix for this ?
<hggdh> iamfossy: what version of Ubuntu are you running?
<quentusrex> Is there a way to see the list of bugs for the karmic beta?
<d3xter> hey guys
<bdmurray> howdy
<d3xter> after upgrading to 9.10, dimming of my lcd with my fn-keys stopped working. While Ubuntu is booting, the fn-keys work as expected. is this bug related to the intel-driver?
<thekorn> hi all!
<thekorn> quentusrex, you mean targeted to karmic beta?
<thekorn> quentusrex, they are listed on https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+milestone/ubuntu-9.10-beta
<BUGabundo> hey fellows
<hggdh> hey fellows
<Ueland> o/
<BUGabundo> ola hggdh
<hggdh> ola BUGabundo, log time
<hggdh> s/log/long/
<BUGabundo> really??
<BUGabundo> what? one week or so?
<hggdh> long time no matter ;-)
<elleuca> hi, could someone try to check this bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/451974
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 451974 in compiz "Black video minimizing Totem window" [Undecided,New]
<bdmurray> mrand: you might be interested in bug 453377
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 453377 in ubuntu "[ubuntu karmic] mythtv-frontend does not prevent display being put to sleep during tv watching" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/453377
<paran> if somebody have karmic, linux-backports-modules-karmic-generic and iwlagn, then please take a quick look at my bug 453064
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 453064 in linux-backports-modules-2.6.31 "Incorrect Intel firmware file name" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/453064
<BUGabundo> there are already backports??
<BUGabundo> aren't those supposed to kick in *after* release?
<paran> yeah, latest bleeding edge compat-wireless
<BUGabundo> ahhh
<paran> probably too much new intrusive changes to just throw it into the normal kernel
<BUGabundo> due to archive freeze?
<bdmurray> well the kernel freezes a bit before the final freeze
<paran> the normal kernel probably like to stick closer to unmodified 2.6.31
<paran> I run backports as that version of iwlagn supports power management (iwconfig wlan0 power on) which saves 1-2W on my laptop :)
<BUGabundo> ahh
<elleuca> hi, could someone try to check this bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/451974
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 451974 in compiz "Black video minimizing Totem window" [Undecided,New]
<bcurtiswx> dtchen: what happened with the simultaneous output in pulse?
<dtchen> bcurtiswx: I'm not sure what you mean?
<dtchen> paran: it's no longer compat-wireless bleeding but whatever's tracked in the next linux version
<bcurtiswx> dtchen: sound preferences --> output tab --> no simultaneous output
<dtchen> paran: currently it's synced with 2.6.32-rc4
<bcurtiswx> dtchen: hmm, maybe that setting got reset in an update
<dtchen> paran: details of the change are in the changelog for linux-backports-modules-2.6.31
<dtchen> BUGabundo: no, for several releases now, lbm has been uploaded prior to RC
<bcurtiswx> dtchen: pavucontrol has nothing
<dtchen> bcurtiswx: I don't use that, sorry. I use paprefs first.
<BUGabundo> paprefs?
<BUGabundo> that's new to me
<dtchen> paprefs is deprecated, really.
<bcurtiswx> dtchen: it should allow you to make that option in sound preferences
<dtchen> hum!
<dtchen> i wonder how many people are running ext4 as /home who are getting these weird muted Master/PCM/Front issues
<BUGabundo> +1
<BUGabundo> seems fixed to me for a few days
<bcurtiswx> i have that.. whats the issue?
<BUGabundo> haven't seen it happening recently
<BUGabundo> I do have the audio team PPA
<paran> dtchen: imho compat-wireless-2.6.32-rc4 is quite bleeding edge compared to 2.6.31 :)
<dtchen> paran: well, yes. thankfully it works much better for my hardware.
<dtchen> BUGabundo: the audio team PPA has older packages than what's in Karmic proper.
<BUGabundo> ok
<BUGabundo> so you think ext4 may be the root of the prob?
<bcurtiswx> dtchen: so the only way to get simultaneous output is paprefs?
<dtchen> bcurtiswx: no, but it's probably the easiest way for you at this moment, given that it's not exposed properly in gnome-volume-control (a bug, of course)
<bcurtiswx> dtchen: ahh ok... do you know if its reported already?
<bcurtiswx> i.e. i'd be happy to report it if not
<dtchen> bcurtiswx: probably, but it really is quite low on my hit list
<dtchen> as in I won't even look at it for Karmic
<paran> dtchen: I mainly wanted the PS. hopefully it might also improve wpa2-enterpsie stability whan I am at work
<bcurtiswx> dtchen: well i'll see if i can find it and post a workaround
<hggdh> well, I am running pure Karmic right now (i.e., no PPAs), and do not get sound muted at start
<dtchen> bcurtiswx: the workaround would be "install paprefs, use it (System> Preferences> PulseAudio Preferences> Simultaneous Output)
<dtchen> hggdh: is /home on ext4?
<hggdh> dtchen: yes. And paprefs was not installed so far
<hggdh> and encrypted (/home/myself, I mean)
<dtchen> hggdh: right, paprefs is for a different issue altogether
<dtchen> hmm, ok. that's two data points.
<dtchen> BUGabundo: do you have encrypted lvm / or ecryptfs /home?
<BUGabundo> dtchen: no
<BUGabundo> dtchen: full disk is a single partition of ext4
<hggdh> dtchen: also, I run LVM, with many mount points
<BUGabundo> no separate /home
<dtchen> BUGabundo: / hggdh: what's the output from head -6 /proc/asound/card*/codec*
<BUGabundo> dtchen: $ head -6 /proc/asound/card*/codec* | pastebinit  http://paste.ubuntu.com/295018/
<hggdh> dtchen: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/295019/
<hggdh> brb
<dtchen> oooh, excellent
<dtchen> now I can use the two of you as guinea pigs!
<BUGabundo> lolol
 * BUGabundo is away watching TV shows in a role
<bdrung> dtchen: is bug #453158 a bug in pulseaudio or alsa?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 453158 in xmms2 "problem with xmms2 toggleplay" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/453158
<bdrung> dtchen: i saw a similar bug filed against vlc
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-10-17
<dtchen> multitasking across six irc conversations is hard </barbie>
<dtchen> bdrung: I'm unfamiliar with xmms2's alsa backend; does it attempt to open plughw: or use default?
<joaopinto> I also have /home on ext4, and no sound mixer issues
<bdrung> dtchen: dunno
<joaopinto> both on my laptop and desktop
<bdrung> dtchen: i forwarded your question to the #xmms2 channel
<dtchen> bdrung: I could apt-get source xmms2, I suppose, but I'm rather busy ATM
 * hggdh is used on being a guinea pig...
<dtchen> BUGabundo: / hggdh: ok, testing time: while multiple audio streams are playing simultaneously, can you tell me what (ls -l /proc/$(pgrep pulseaudio)/fd|grep timer) gives you?
<hggdh> will try
<dtchen> I swear that there's something nasty going on with snd_emu10k1
<BUGabundo> empty so far
<BUGabundo> starting more audio streams
<BUGabundo> dtchen: still empty
<dtchen> good
<dtchen> I'm going to look for SB Live/Audigy users
 * BUGabundo stops players
<dtchen> and then I'm going to bludgeon^Wrecommend they get non-Creative hardware
<hggdh> empty
<BUGabundo> LOL
<dtchen> this really looks like a linux bug
<dtchen> meaning bug 451893
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 451893 in pulseaudio "PulseAudio opens too many files, locks up, and fills up root fs (/var/log)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/451893
<dragon> is there a command line way to find the version of package "whois" in karmic?
<dragon> uh, I'm using jaunty to do this
<dragon> so apt-cache policy wouldn't work as it is.
<dragon> I think there's a bug in the program `whois`, but i need to confirm if it has been fixed before fling it
<dragon> filing
<BUGabundo> dragon: packages.ubuntu.com?
<dragon> BUGabundo: i wanted to do it through command line, am sitting far from an X server
<dtchen> dragon: rmadison whois
<dtchen> you'll find it in the devscripts package
<dtchen> (i.e., install devscripts, then use rmadison)
<dragon> dtchen: thanks
<dtchen> np
<dragon> ok, so whois in jaunty is 4.7.30, and karmic has 4.7.34.
<dragon> I don't have access to karmic yet. What's the easiest was to check if `whois -H example.biz` shows a "Catastrophic error" near the end of the output?
<dragon> If it hasn't been fixed, it deserves a bug report.
 * dtchen hugs ~/bin/
<dragon> It's still a problem in karmic.
<dtchen> what are the symptoms?
<dtchen> ah, in #ubuntu+1. n/m
<dragon> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/whois/+bug/453599
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 453599 in whois "Catastrophic error while querying a .biz domain with -H flag" [Undecided,New]
<dtchen> ah, pretty straightforward to fix, actually
<dtchen> ahh. It's nice to fix bitesized bugs like 453599.
<kblin> morning
<kblin> I've just opened a bug that looks very similar to an existing bug. However, mine just happened now, while the other was marked as "fix released" in august. can I reopen the one marked "fixed" when I mark my bug as a dup?
<Rocket2DMn> kblin, if a bug is marked as fixed, you should open a new report
<Rocket2DMn> feel free to mention the old one though
<Rocket2DMn> and now i'm off to bed, cheers :)
<kblin> yeah, stack trace is different anyway
<Laibsch> Can somebody who can read stacktraces please take a look at bug 338217 and bug 199592 to confirm or disconfirm whether those two are dupes?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 338217 in scim-bridge "scim-bridge crashed with SIGSEGV in scim::Module::unload()" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/338217
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 199592 in scim-bridge "scim-bridge crashed with SIGSEGV in scim::Module::unload()" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/199592
<youssef> Good morning. I have upgrade to Karmic Koala. And it freezes usually when using Firefox. I can move the mouse, but windows and menus do not react. ctrl-alt-fX, ctrl-alt-del ctrl-alt-bhackspace do not work
<youssef> Anyone knows a better solution than powering-off?
<youssef> I have found dontzap
<youssef> see you
<bug|unfixed> Hello! I have a problem with the wireless network @ work (Jaunty): There are several access points around, with the same SSID. That seems to confuse the network manager, and always disconnets after a few seconds. Is that a known bug?
<RoadRunnR> hi, i need some help determining the exact cause of a bug, i already filed #453330, but that might be the wrong package
<RoadRunnR> it could well be tar that is broken in mysterious ways
<HollowPoint> anyone here?
<HollowPoint> Having some serious problems with System Settings in Karmic after re-installing pulseaudio, I now can't open my multimedia settings in System Settings at all, not sure whether to file this as a bug or not because I re-installed the app and as an after-thought I'm not sure that's something you're supposed to do lol
<xteejx> hey guys, anyone here?
<xteejx> bug 375530, needs marking Confirmed since it's not in the repos, I would do it but its my own
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 375530 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] foldit game to Ubuntu repository" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/375530
<livewire> hello, i have installed the kubuntu-desktop package in karmic and now the cursor-theme in Human and HumanLogin defaults to the oxygen-cursor-theme (oxy-white). i can choose another cursor theme for my session, of course, but the cursor theme for gdm/HumanLogin still is oxy-white.
<xteejx> evening all
<xteejx> bug 159100 - should that really be the case!?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 159100 in hibernate "Remove from archive / Conflict with "acpi-support"" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159100
<xteejx> anyone alive or triaging?
<indus> xteejx, hello
<indus> xteejx, u there?
 * hggdh is alive
 * Rocket2DMn is also alive
<youssef> Hello. Is it normal that Koala freezes while I use my browser?
<Rocket2DMn> no, that is not normal
<youssef> I have uninstalled flash, hoping it will solve it. But Seamonkey keeps freezing
<youssef> when it happens, I can move the mouse, but windows and menu do not react
<youssef> is it a known bug?
<Rocket2DMn> youssef, I'm not sure
<Rocket2DMn> for debugging help, have a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProcedures
<Rocket2DMn> there is a link specifically for FF
<youssef> ok, thanks
<youssef> see you later
<Rocket2DMn> it seems like the majority of bugs filed these days are crash reports
<youssef> thanks
<Rocket2DMn> someday triagers will become all but obsolete :(
<Rocket2DMn> hey guys, I'm looking at a private crash report, and the stacktrace contains the user's email address as it is an evolution crash.  Is it OK to make the bug public, or should we keep it private in this case?
<Rocket2DMn> bug 454079 for anybody with privileges interested
<ubot4> Rocket2DMn: Bug 454079 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/454079 is private
<xteejx> Rocket2DMn, thats my bug
<xteejx> will check it
<Rocket2DMn> good timing xteejx , i was just concerned that it listed your email address
<xteejx> well its publicly viewable on my LP page so i wouldnt worry :)
<xteejx> i'm just checking it through, will public it in a minute
<xteejx> i have bug control access
<Rocket2DMn> ok, just better safe than sorry
<Rocket2DMn> in fact i dont think emails on LP are fully public, i do believe that you have to be registered and logged in to view others' email address even if they do share them
<xteejx> i'm not worried, its a junk mail account anyway and every single one of my passwords are more secure than you can think ;)
<xteejx> bug 454079 unmarked private
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 454079 in evolution "evolution crashed with SIGSEGV in malloc()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/454079
<Rocket2DMn> heh ok
<xteejx> hggdh, sorry mate didnt see that bit :)
 * xteejx is recovering from possible swine flu
<LordMetroid> Where should I file package dependency bugs?
<LordMetroid> CouchDB installation doesn't work, I filed it under https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/couchdb but I am not so sure that is the correct place considering it is very little activity there
<xteejx> bug 164507 anyone know if it's still like that, and should it be wishlisted?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 164507 in coreutils "misleading error message in terminal when trying to chmod on fat32" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164507
<xteejx> or is is already implemented, i havent got a fat32 partition to test
<xteejx> hggdh: are you still here...i need a bit of help :)
<del_diablo> Ubuntu alternativ install(the 700mb one) stucks on attempting to ping mirrors, this can't be skipped. And there is no information on the fact that it lacks the ability to connect to wlan, where is this information?
<del_diablo> * this is for the 9.10 beta
<xteejx> del_diablo, generally wifi will not work on the alternate installer
<del_diablo> xteejx: "generally" is the wrong word, the alternativ install does NOT support wifi. Where is the information while in install on that it does not?
<xteejx> del_diablo: it says it on the download page...
<xteejx> maybe not, it used to
<del_diablo> Workaround for the alternative install getting stuck on wanting to ping mirrors then?
<xteejx> del_diablo: personally i've never seen that before, but I would suggest filing a bug report, and also check the support channel #ubuntu
<xteejx> this is for triaging bugs only
 * maxb swears copiously at that STUPID redirect
<shakaran> Hi, I trying to report a bug for wine package on Ubuntu, but I cant. If you go to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/wine and you click on rigth side link "Report a bug" you get a info page but dont the report page for fill a bug.
<shakaran> how to report then?
<mrooney> shakaran: have you tried running "ubuntu-bug wine" from a command-line?
<mrooney> that is the preferred method I do believe
<shakaran> yes, I get "The problem cannot be reported:This is not a genuine Ubuntu package"
<maxb> shakaran: Whilst I despise that there's no way to opt out once you've read it, the info page _does_ tell you what to do
<shakaran> I read the page...but I can't report. Listen to me, please
<shakaran> I try to report on lauchpad this bug: http://bugs.winehq.org/show_bug.cgi?id=20288
<shakaran> He said that I need to go to report for my distro. But I can't for my distro Ubuntu
<ubot4> bugs.winehq.org bug 20288 in -unknown "Parser error : PCDATA invalid Char value 17" [Normal,Closed: invalid]
<mrooney> shakaran: are you using wine from a PPA, perhaps?
<shakaran> yes
<shakaran> $ wine --version
<shakaran> wine-1.1.29
<mrooney> ah well the problem is that you aren't using the version Ubuntu ships so it isn't a problem in that package
<mrooney> and upstream thinks it isn't their fault
<mrooney> you might see if you can reproduce it with the stock version in Ubuntu?
<shakaran> umn, then I need downgrade for report?
<shakaran> the real problem is that this method reduce the options for report a bug. If you use a package from PPA, you cant report a bug. I have similar issues with firefox-daily ppa
<shakaran> I suspect that many bugs was lost from ppa's
<mrooney> shakaran: well right, but the problem is, how do you know if the bug exists only in the PPA? If it does, it isn't an Ubuntu bug
<mrooney> the only way to know is to test the version in Ubuntu and at that point it should be filed against that
<mrooney> there has been some discussion on filing bugs against PPAs
<shakaran> well, maybe launchpad needs a option to check from ppa o a checkbox for mark a ppa
<shakaran> Ubuntu ship wine-1.0.1...the ppa has wine-1-1-31...these are 30 versions of updates. I have to downgrade there are many probabilities that this bug are different or dont exist.
<shakaran> the same with firefox, I test firefox-3.6 and firefox-3.7. Ubuntu ships firefox 3.5. The testing users needs some way for report bugs on ppas. Ubuntu gets better supports with the testing users from ppas.
<mrooney> well, the thing is you are testing upstream versions generally in PPAs, and the bugs generally therefore belong upstream
<mrooney> it is really a very complicated problem
<mrooney> there is no one right solution
<mrooney> what we really need is a way to mark a package in a PPA as "official" in some way, so that we can say hey, we care about bugs in these versions, and let users report bugs there
<mrooney> but for most PPAs, bugs going to Ubuntu makes zero sense
<shakaran> wel, then the ubuntu developers need to talks with wine developers for put a official ppa for this cases.
<shakaran> (sorry for my english)
<mrooney> right but Launchpad doesn't have the concept of official PPAs
<mrooney> (yet)
<shakaran> I'd be really happy if we could move this matter quickly. It really is something that is needed.
<shakaran> I install the official wine package for ubuntu, and I dont have this issue...but is a old version. I have many bugs with other apps
<mrooney> Right, the newer version is much better
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-10-18
<kblin> mrooney: exaxctly the matter of finger-pointing between distros and upstream is unhelpful :)
<kblin> in a late reply to the wine upstream vs. wine ubuntu versions
<kblin> however people using the latest wine version from the wine deb source are always free to file wine bugs in the wine bugzilla
<Jaybuz1> Hi
<Jaybuz1> I got bug!
<Jaybuz1> http://cdn.solidfiles.net/i/005.jpg
<micahg> What is the bug?
<Jaybuz1> http://cdn.solidfiles.net/i/005.jpg
<micahg> yes, I saw the image, please describe the issue
<Jaybuz1> Cursor glitches in random areas of the screen
<Jaybuz1> when I tried recording a video of them it didn't show up
<Jaybuz1> ?
<micahg> Jaybuz1: I've got to run right now, but I should be back in a few hours if no one else can help
<Jaybuz1> ok
<Jaybuz> hey
<micahg> Jaybuz: was someone able to help you?
<Jaybuz> no
<Jaybuz> everybody's dead
<micahg> ok
<micahg> so is this only with firefox
<micahg> ?
<Jaybuz> no
<micahg> no, it's the weekend
<micahg> this is the slow night
<Jaybuz> it's just graphical glitch
<micahg> are you using a custom theeme?
<Jaybuz> no
<micahg> what version of Ubuntu?
<Jaybuz> the pic incase you want to see it again http://cdn.solidfiles.net/i/005.jpg
<Jaybuz> jaunty
<micahg> what video chipset?
<Jaybuz> GPU?
<Jaybuz> ATI Radeon X1800
<micahg> yeah
<micahg> are you using fglrx or the free version?
<Jaybuz> Whats that?
<micahg> the driver for your video card?
<Jaybuz> I dunno
<Jaybuz> Free i guess
<micahg> does dpkg -l | grep fglrx show anything?
<Jaybuz> ii  fglrx-modaliases                           2:8.600-0ubuntu2                          Identifiers supported by the ATI graphics dr
<micahg> I'm still not sure where to file this....
<micahg> so you see a jagged edge randomly, right?
<Jaybuz> thats the cursor
<Jaybuz> i got more pics
<Jaybuz> 1 sec
<Jaybuz> http://cdn.solidfiles.net/i/3837.jpg
<Jaybuz> it's like a bar on my screen and if the mouse goes in it's smudges it
<Jaybuz> they appear randomly then sometimes my cursor goes crazy and it's like the loop hol mouse
<Jaybuz> like the first picture
<micahg> ugh...I'm not really sure...the best thing would probably to check with #ubuntu-x, not sure if anyone will answer before monday
 * micahg mainly deals with Firefox
<Jaybuz> it's not a big problem
<Jaybuz> just weird
<micahg> ok, so, check with them on Monday they're the X experts
<Jaybuz> It could be dual screen
 * micahg has used dual screen without issue
<micahg> wow, 70k bugs
<RoadRunnR> hi, anyone here that could help with https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bash/+bug/453330 ???
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 453330 in bash "[Karmic] pipes are somewhat brocken" [Undecided,New]
<spaghetti> I am running Koala
<spaghetti> I had a segv on a common dpkg, apport popped up and asked if I'd report, I said yes.  Then gdb goes to 100% for an hour and nothing happens
<spaghetti> Wonder if that's happening a lot...I reported another bug with apport from the same machine
<rhend15> Hello
<xteejx> helloooo
<xteejx> micahg, hey micah are you around?
<xteejx> anyone here at all?
<Jaybuz> Hi
<xteejx> Jaybuz: hey
<Jaybuz> I disabled my second monitor and the glitches has gone
<xteejx> Jaybuz: huh?
<Jaybuz> I was geting weird cursor glitches
<xteejx> Jaybuz: is this relating to a bug report?
<Jaybuz> http://cdn.solidfiles.net/i/3837.jpg
<Jaybuz> I was talking with micahg yesterday
<xteejx> oh right, i just tried to grab his attention, not sure if he's available
<xteejx> micahg, are you here?
<Jaybuz> http://cdn.solidfiles.net/i/005.jpg
<xteejx> Jaybuz: looks very strange, have you filed a bug report?
<Jaybuz> i think micahg was going to but didn't know what to report it as
<navi> grrr .... some days ago my audio driver get crush . Now I have only glitch like in wrong sample rate/latency . Someone here can say how to back to default or reinstal my audio ?
<Jaybuz> (04:02:30) Jaybuz: it's like a bar on my screen and if the mouse goes in it's smudges it
<Jaybuz> (04:03:07) Jaybuz: they appear randomly then sometimes my cursor goes crazy and it's like the loop hol mouse
<Jaybuz> (04:03:22) Jaybuz: like the first picture
<Jaybuz> (04:04:20) micahg: ugh...I'm not really sure...the best thing would probably to check with #ubuntu-x, not sure if anyone will answer before monday
<Jaybuz> (04:04:50) ***micahg mainly deals with Firefox
<xteejx> Jaybuz: if it only happens in firefox, mark it against firefox-3.5 in karmic otherwise firefox-3.0 and if it's system wide problem, report it against xorg... just do "apport-bug -p " leave a space and put whichever it is, it'll grab all the required info
<xteejx> navi: !help
<xteejx> !help | navi
<ubot4> navi: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<xteejx> dont worry wrong one, for support help please ask in #ubuntu, if you want to file a bug report, please go to http://www.launchpad.net/ubuntu
<xteejx> navi: ^^
<navi> xteejx, I asked , but they ignored me ...
<navi> 3 times
<xteejx> navi: have you filed a bug report or question in launchpad?
<navi> no
<xteejx> !bug | navi
<ubot4> navi: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<Jaybuz> Ok I re-enabled my second monitor and it's fine
<xteejx> Am I the only bug control here? any triagers in at all?
<navi> xteejx, can you just say how to quick reinsrall audio ?
<xteejx> navi: reinstall audio?? i don't even know how it would be removed!
<xteejx> just undo whatever you did....
<navi> xteejx, but I don't remember what I done XD
<xteejx> navi: then i really woldn't know where to start to be honest, your best bet is to file a bug report
<xteejx> navi: obviously assuming its an ubuntu problem, if you think it's something you might have done, then theres an answers section on launchpad, or #ubuntu....thats all i can say reallt
<xteejx> *really
<navi> full ubuntu reinstalation will be faster XD
<xteejx> navi: if you can afford to do that, then maybe its a good idea ;)
<Jaybuz> I tried apport-bug -p and it says no command found?
<xteejx> Jaybuz, what version of Ubuntu are you using?
<Jaybuz> jaunty
<xteejx> ok, and is this bug just in firefox, or is it system wide?
<Jaybuz> whole system
<Jaybuz> i know it's something todo with my dual screen
<xteejx> ok
<xteejx> can you run "apport-collect -p xorg" from the terminal so it can file a bug
<xteejx> you will need to give it full permissions in launchpad, and you might need to install python-launchpad-lib
<Jaybuz> :~$ apport-collect -p xorg
<Jaybuz> Usage: apport-collect [options] <Launchpad bug number>
<Jaybuz> apport-collect: error: incorrect number of arguments; use --help for a short online help
<xteejx> oops sprry
<xteejx> apport-bug -p xorg
<xteejx> sorry about that
<Jaybuz> :P
<Jaybuz> command not found...
<xteejx> wtf
<xteejx> -p is deprecated lol
<xteejx> god
<xteejx> apport-bug xorg
<Jaybuz> command not found?
<Jaybuz> :S
<xteejx> command not found for apport-bug????
<Jaybuz> yep
<xteejx> ahhhhhhh just checked
<xteejx> ubuntu-bug xorg
<xteejx> in karmic you can use either ;)
<Jaybuz> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/454778
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 454778 in xorg "Graphical cursor glitches with dual screen. (Whole system not just firefox)" [Undecided,New]
<xteejx> Jaybuz: that should do it :)
<dtchen> wow, that's a crackton of audio bugs since Beta
<kklimonda> :)
 * penguin42 is trying to track down where to report a power-management/hal/quirk related bug and would appreciate a hand; I can see there are disagreements in /usr/lib/pm-utils/sleep.d with the naming of a quirk and what comes out of my lshal - but I'm not sure which one is the proble,
<penguin42> m
<micahg> xteejx: it's ubuntu-bug :)
<penguin42> ok my vga quirk is already there against pm-utils as #374389 (I just confirmed it) - although it could be hal that's wrong
<xteejx> micahg: awake now then? lol :)
<micahg> yeah :)
<xteejx> no-ones been on all day, been needing help
<micahg> ah, yeah, same as last night, it's the slow time :)
<xteejx> whys that? thought it would be more active so close to release
<dtchen> xteejx: we have lives
<dtchen> meaning, not everyone wants to work on Ubuntu in their non-work hours ;)
<xteejx> dtchen: of course, just thought at least 1 person in europe triaged, i.e. daytime hours in the UK
<micahg> not on sunday :)
<dtchen> Sunday is not a work day in most Western cultures
<xteejx> i keep forgetting its a sunday, i been doing that all weekend lol
<xteejx> i'm in a western culture ;)
<andbelo> I found a problem in the karmic beta, could someone tell me what would be the right package to file a bug against? The bug: Nautilus keeps showing a LVM2 volume to be mounted when the partitions are all aoready mounted.
<mrooney> andbelo: hm that is a good question, perhaps gvfs or nautilus
<mrooney> You could use ubuntu-bug to file it against nautilus initially, then open up a task for the suspected gvfs
<mrooney> but having a task for nautilus means the nautilus person will see it and probably know the right one if it isn't nautilus' fault
<andbelo> ok, thanks for the answer mrooney. I think I'll try "ubnrutu-bug gvfs" because I find weird Nautilus be the direct responsible...
<mrooney> right, the idea there is that if it isn't the nautilus maintainer probably knows what is
<mrooney> but your call :)
<arand> I recently reported a bug against brasero, and looking through the data in coredump there is far to much there that brasero has no business in, even less so logging and sending with a bugreport, should this be reported against the brasero (ubuntu) package?
<BUGabundo> g'nuit guys
<joaopinto> can someone reproduce bug 454879 ?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 454879 in hedgewars "hedgewars process uses 100% cpu with libsdl1.2debian-alsa installed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/454879
<Kmos> Could someone make bug 427828 public?
<ubot4> Kmos: Bug 427828 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/427828 is private
<dtchen> what is this? https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/352732/comments/63
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 352732 in pulseaudio "[jaunty] Sound muted after boot" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<dtchen> err, sorry
<dtchen> spam? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/94005/comments/7
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 94005 in firefox "firefox crash [@NP_Shutdown] [@_dl_fini] ... [@gdk_x_io_error] [@_XIOError] (dup-of: 69931)" [High,Incomplete]
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 69931 in firefox "MASTER firefox crash [@NP_Shutdown] [@Flash_EnforceLocalSecurity] -- libflashplayer.so" [Unknown,Confirmed]
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-10-18
<amastronardi> hello
<amastronardi> i'm new in BugSquad team and would like some help triaging a bug
<amastronardi> there is someone that can help me?
<amastronardi> hi zlj
<amastronardi> hi ogasawara
<hggdh> amastronardi: all you need to do is ask a question, somebody will answer
<amastronardi> hi hggdh
<hggdh> hi amastronardi
<amastronardi> i-m triaging https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/evince/+bug/662346
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 662346 in evince (Ubuntu) "Faulty PDF print preview with specific pdf file (provided) (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<amastronardi> i reproduced it and i-m finding duplicates now
<amastronardi> i think that the bug i-m triaging is a duplicate of this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cairo/+bug/443026
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 443026 in evince (Ubuntu Karmic) (and 6 other projects) "Printing produces broken PDF (affects: 7) (dups: 2) (heat: 45)" [High,Fix released]
<amastronardi> if i-m not wrong, evince depends on poppler/cairo
<amastronardi> but launchpad says it was fixed in 9.10
<hggdh> amastronardi: they do not seem to be the same issue
<amastronardi> ok, will continue looking for duplicates and if not will mark as "confirmed"
<hggdh> amastronardi: 443026 deal with embedded graphics that do not print, 662346 shows rendering issues on titles
<amastronardi> your are right
<hggdh> amastronardi: if it were to be a perfect match, we would then have a regression; since the original bug was from 9.10, the best would be to tag the new bug as 'regression release maverick', add alink to the old bug, and *keep* with the new bug
<hggdh> er, 'regression-release maverick'
<amastronardi> hggdh: ok, thanks for that explanation ;-)
<andersk> Can someone set bug 658907 to priority Medium (moderate impact on a core application)?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 658907 in eglibc (Ubuntu) "[SRU] crash in getlogin() (affects: 1) (heat: 10)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/658907
<hggdh> andersk: done
<andersk> Thanks!
<amastronardi> I marked a bug as duplicate. What status and importance shall I assign it?
<micahg> amastronardi: no status/importance change for duplicates
<amastronardi> thanks micahg :-)
<amastronardi> i just confirmed a bug for a package Maintained by the Ubuntu Kernel Team. How shall I assign the bug to them?
<persia> You shouldn't.
<persia> Work on Ubuntu is entirely on a volunteer basis (although some folk are paid to do specific things, so may have an unusual reason to volunteer).  Because of this, we don't assign bugs to people, but rather encourage people to assign bugs to themselves.
<persia> In the specific case of the kernel team, I know they have at least one member who spends all his time processing and reviewing bugs to prepare available worklists for folks interested in different parts of the kernel.
<persia> So, if you've confirmed a bug, they will likely notice, and someone will assign themselves when they have time to work on it.
<amastronardi> ok, thanks persia :-)
<persia> If a long time passes and nobody felt like working on it, you might be asked to reconfirm with a newer kernel, because there's lots of people who have nothing to do with Ubuntu who prepare kernel patches.
<amastronardi> i'm new in the BugSquad and learning the procedures here
<persia> No worries.
<persia> The key bit is that we're the second line of response.  The support team does a lot, but some users have problems that go beyond support, so they (or the support team) tend to file bugs.
<persia> It is our responsibility to make sure the bugs are the best they can be, and accurately describe a problem, how to reproduce the problem, and where the problem occurs.
<persia> We also try to make sure the problems are widely known in hopes folks not directly involved in Ubuntu can help fix stuff.
<persia> So we spend a lot of time testing upstream or Debian packages to see if the bug is there, and reporting the bug in their bug trackers.
<amastronardi> leaving for today, bye everyone
<RedSingularity> Can someone check if bug 659696 is worth marking wishlist?  The guy is insisting I mark it as wishlist but I am not sure that it is good for that.  I sent him to ubuntu brainstorm but he wants a wishlist marker.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 659696 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "Terminal screen grows too big (affects: 1) (heat: 1155)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/659696
<RedSingularity> Any help would be great.
<micahg> RedSingularity: wishlist is fine
<RedSingularity> Really?
<micahg> RedSingularity: sure, it's a feature request
<RedSingularity> He wants a font size change though
<micahg> RedSingularity: it might end up won't fix, but it's still wishlist
<RedSingularity> Ok....can you mark it?
<RedSingularity> micahg:  I never worked with a wishlist item.  WHat can I do with it next?
<micahg> RedSingularity: nothing, as long as there's enough information for the developer to work/make a decision about it, it can be marked triaged
<micahg> RedSingularity: done
<RedSingularity> micahg:  well i did test it on a screen like his and it seems to be "confirmed"
<RedSingularity> i can reproduce
<micahg> RedSingularity: right, that's fine, that's usually good enough, I marked it triaged already though
<micahg> RedSingularity: in these cases, you just want to make sure the feature doesn't already exist in which case, you can convert to question and help the user w/the feature
<RedSingularity> ok great!  Thanks as usual micahg :)
<micahg> RedSingularity: np, I'm heading to sleep, night
<RedSingularity> night :) :)
<persia> micahg, That bug isn't sensibly triaged.  Just changing the font size won't solve the issue for the full span of screens.
<micahg> persia: as I read it the request was to make it dynamic based on screen size
<micahg> persia: perhaps I skimmed it too quickly
<persia> It's dup to something else.  I'm looking
<micahg> persia: k, thanks
<persia> maybe bug #263651 but that seems too high a number
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 263651 in thunderbird (Ubuntu) "Thunderbird renders fonts too small w/o dpi pref set (affects: 3) (heat: 7)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/263651
<micahg> persia: that's thunderbird specific
<persia> Oh, it's a chrome thing?  OK.  Bug #88289 looks clearly firefox, and is maybe closed?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 88289 in firefox (Ubuntu) "Firefox default layout.css.dpi config wrong. (affects: 1) (heat: 2)" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/88289
<micahg> persia: yeah
<persia> Right.  It's bug #118745, which is incorrectly "Fix Released" just because someone stuck a workaround in place.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 118745 in xorg-server (Ubuntu) (and 4 other projects) "Font sizes in Gutsy are affected by bad X.org DPI detection (dups: 15) (heat: 166)" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/118745
 * micahg needs to do a Mozilla bug cleanup after the packaging work for natty is done
<persia> But there was some 5 digit bug: I remember arguing strongly that 40 and 300 were not insane values for DPI.
<micahg> persia: there's an upstream commit mentioned, so it seems to not just be a workaround, but the upstream bug is targetted at radeon, so other drivers might not be fixed
<persia> No, it's a GNOME bug.
<persia> http://mail.gnome.org/archives/gtk-devel-list/2008-August/msg00044.html is some old discussion.  Might get used in GTK+3.0
<persia> Aha, I went off on bug #157398, which is really dup to 118745
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 157398 in gnome-control-center (openSUSE) (and 2 other projects) "GNOME default DPI doesn't match X default DPI (affects: 9) (dups: 2) (heat: 70)" [Unknown,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157398
<persia> https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=378338 is slightly more interesting, although we don't have functional application support.
<ubot2> Gnome bug 378338 in settings-daemon "Deal with X servers which misreport the screen's dimensions" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<RedSingularity> Guys, what is the command to perform a distribution upgrade?  apt-get dist-upgrade was it?
<micahg> RedSingularity: as in to a new Ubuntu version?
<persia> RedSingularity, Support in #ubuntu.  `do-release-upgrade`
<RedSingularity> micahg yes sir
<RedSingularity> persia thanks
<RedSingularity> persia:  I cannot find a "do-release" in the options
<persia> Anyway, regardless of which of the various bugs about it one uses: the issue is likely in one of GTK, Cairo, or gnome-control-center.  It's unlikely that any leaf application can do the right thing until those are sorted (and I don't believe them to be sorted).
<persia> RedSingularity, `do-release-upgrade` is the entirety of the command.
<micahg> persia: ok, I've seen a number of mozilla bugs related to teh topic as well
<RedSingularity> persia:  Just found out :)
<persia> micahg, Indeed.  It's not so bad for people in the 80-125 DPI range, but outside that things get a little odd.
<persia> And I'm really not convinced we even have any idea how to do things properly for > 300 DPI range, except when projected.
<micahg> persia: probably not too many practical applications yet
 * persia owns a few devices that are > 300 DPI
 * persia owns one device that is ~ 1300 DPI
<micahg> k, going to sleep for real this time :)
<persia> And there are mass-market 1024x600 2.5" screens on the market here (that's ~475 DPI)
 * micahg didn't realize that small could go that high...
<persia> Good night.
<micahg> night :)
<persia> Yeah.  It's a "phone" with a shiny high-res interface.
<RedSingularity> Will "apport-collect" gather info about the OS itself?  Like Installation media and current distro and architecture?
<persia> Depends on the apport-hooks engaged when it is called.  Typically not.
<persia> architecture is always interesting.  Release is often interesting (although package version is usually more interesting than release).  Installation media is almost never interesting.
<RedSingularity> persia: hmmmm so i guess i should just ask for things like that then if they are not included?
<RedSingularity> Oh how can I remove bugs from my "related" list on launchpad?
<persia> RedSingularity, Only ask for things that are interesting: things you believe will help understand the bug.  Asking a useless question is worse than ignoring the bug, because the user has to do potentially complicated things for no benefit.
<persia> And you can't remove bugs from your related list: it's generated automatically based on comments, subscriptions, assignments, team interactions, etc.
<RedSingularity> persia:  I see, Thanks x2 :)
<RedSingularity> Can someone mark bug 660851 as "low"?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 660851 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "Update manager very slow on 10.10 (affects: 1) (heat: 1157)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/660851
<persia> Why?  More importantly, why when it's still incomplete?
<persia> Also, have you tried to replicate running update-manager on 10.04 and 10.10 to see if they require different resources?  The `time` utility is a good way to check usage when things are quick enough you wouldn't notice.
<RedSingularity> Time?  Let me see........
<persia> So you might run `time update-manager` in both environments, and see if there is a difference.
<persia> If there is a difference, you can confirm the bug, and then you want to try to find out *why* there is a difference.
<RedSingularity> Ok disregard, I will try that out.  That "time" command is something I could have used a lot in the past!  Seems very useful.
<persia> When you're unsure how to get some bit of information, just ask here.  It's very likely someone has encountered the issue before.
<RedSingularity> Is there a command to get system usage info for a particular command?  CPU, RAM, HDD, etc
<persia> There are different commands for different information requirements.  What problem are you trying to solve?
<RedSingularity> persia:  I want to know if the update-manager is using a lot of CPU while updating.
<persia> RedSingularity, And time doesn't give you enough information?
<RedSingularity> Time gives me the time factor but not a CPU load
<persia> RedSingularity, So, you compare the "sys" and "user" times between the two releases, and you have a relative comparison between the loads.
<persia> I suspect you could write something with getrusage if you need more specific information
<RedSingularity> persia:  I will look into that then tomorrow.  I am off to bed now.  Have a good one :)  And thanks
<xteejx> bug 662388 if anyone remembers from yesterday, I've kinda solved it... vbox doesn't play nicely with encrypted home folder .VritualBox inlcuding hard disks are in there
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 662388 in virtualbox-ose (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "virtualbox-ose and VBoxManage hang when creating hard disk with encrypted home directory (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/662388
<xteejx> Can someone set Triaged for me on bug 662388 (I have privilege just not meant to)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 662388 in virtualbox-ose (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "virtualbox-ose and VBoxManage hang when creating hard disk with encrypted home directory (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/662388
<charlie-tca> done
<xteejx> thanks charlie )
<xteejx> * :)
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<charlie-tca> Thanks for sending it upstream
<xteejx> No prob
<charlie-tca> BUGabundo: u+1 is open already!
<xteejx> It's not something stupid like vbox doesn't have access because of groups?
<xteejx> Is it
<BUGabundo> charlie-tca: YAY
 * xteejx gets the defibrillator
<xteejx> Stand back, heart attack lol
<BUGabundo> PUM
<BUGabundo> so who was that kid that was lost in here, running natty without ever have gonne into +1 ?
<charlie-tca> xteejx: I don't think so. I would think it has more to do with encrypted VBox directory
<xteejx> what?? lol
<xteejx> charlie-tca: So chance of a fix would be unlikely then? :(
<charlie-tca> Don't know that part. I suspect they will try to come up with a fix
<xteejx> yeah "don't use encryption" :P
<charlie-tca> That, too
<xteejx> only wanted it for natty
<charlie-tca> I don't encrypt /home, but I use the puel edition, too
<hggdh> well, this, then, explain why it worked for me -- my VMs are set on a different filesystem
<hggdh> and only $HOME is encrypted
<xteejx> hggdh, hence no encryption on the vdi's ahh :)
<xteejx> it works if i create them in /tmp and move them
<xteejx> its just the creation
<hggdh> sounds like it
<xteejx> I don't think it'll be an easy fix other than using /tmp as standard for creation
<xteejx> and then moving it
<xteejx> I dunno, its working now, gonna crack on and install natty in vbox
<hggdh> xteejx: creating 512 and 1024 Mbytes images in $HOME works
<xteejx> hggdh, I haven't tried to be honest, are you encrypted?
<hggdh> on $HOME, yes
<xteejx> strange that 8000 doesn't and 1024 does....
<hggdh> 2048 also works.
<xteejx> :O
<xteejx> thats weird
<hggdh> not really
<xteejx> how so?
<hggdh> perhaps a boundary condition
<xteejx> 2G limit?
<hggdh> also, usually you can monitor execution via iotop and htop
<hggdh> and even via the HD light
<xteejx> yeah i did, vboxsvc i think it was was sitting at 100%
<xteejx> but doing nothing with hd
<hggdh> what was 100%?
<xteejx> It was either vboxsvc or the other vboxXXXX one
<hggdh> yeah. System is a bit unresponsive now, with 4096
<xteejx> so maybe its not failing but just taking so damn long to decrypt/encrypt everyhting for 8G
<hggdh> on creation, yes
<xteejx> yes creating in /tmp and moving to HardDisks took a fe minutes with 8G lol
<xteejx> *yet
<hggdh> C4096 at 50%
<xteejx> taking w hile
<xteejx> a while...why cant I type today?!
<hggdh> yes
<hggdh> it might be interesting to run the vdi creation under time
<hggdh> for both encrypted and clear-text
<xteejx> what does that do?
<hggdh> 'time' will write, at the end of the run, how long it took to run the command
<xteejx> just a timer?
<xteejx> simple enough I suppose
<hggdh> more than that, but on the basic invocation yes
<xteejx> I fI get a chance later I'll have a go at that and tick it in the bug report
<hggdh> (man time will show you the light)
<hggdh> or, perhaps, quite confuse you ;-)
<xteejx> lol no change there then ;)
<hggdh> xteejx: it would be interesting, giving a simple table with 'n' runs of 512, 1024, 2048 on both clear-text and encrypted
<xteejx> hggdh, that can be arranged no problem
<hggdh> even more since the upstream bug has been closed with a WFM
<xteejx> I'll get on hat later on
<hggdh> xteejx: thank you
<xteejx> hggdh, no thank you for helping (as always)
<xteejx> off for a bit anyway all catch ya al alters
<xteejx> How do I upgrade to natty in vbox? I forgot
<jpds> do-release-update -d ?
<vish> xteejx¦ ^
<xteejx> Will that work yet? ok
<jpds> xteejx: Only one way to find out.
<xteejx> $ do-release-upgrade -d
<xteejx> Checking for a new ubuntu release
<xteejx> No new release found
<xteejx> maybe not lol
<jpds> xteejx: sudo -i; cd /etc/apt/; sed -i s/'maverick'/'natty'/ sources.list
<xteejx> oh change mavertick to natty in sources?
<xteejx> ;)
<jpds> Yes; sauces.
<xteejx> No prob, I'll get my ketchup on
<vish> yummy!
<xteejx> ;)
<xteejx> Think I'll have diner soon actually am hungry now heh
<xteejx> jpds: Thanks
<charlie-tca> I think you have to change all the sources, then use apt-get dist-upgrade or aptitude ??? to upgrade at this time, don't you?
<charlie-tca> Oh, maybe I am behind again
<xteejx> I've changed the sources and did apt-get update, but worried about what next
<xteejx> I would ask in +1 but everyone's asleep
<charlie-tca> You have to do apt-get dist-upgrade to get everything to move to natty
<charlie-tca> and then you get whatever breaks, too.
<xteejx> I was always told the partial upgrade thing is a big no no
<hggdh> natty is open, but not ready for installs/upgrades
<xteejx> hggdh, I wanna start on merges, but need to use whatever is available in natty (am using vbox)
<hggdh> I hope you are aware that we should expect some significant breakages when moving to Gnome-3...
<xteejx> hggdh, we're moving to gnome 3??
<charlie-tca> xteejx: apt-get upgrade does a safe upgrade, but I don't think it upgrades all of it, does it?
<xteejx> I'll try the apt-get dist-upgrade thing
<charlie-tca> OTOH, it is VBox, you can always delete and start again
<xteejx> Any objections?
<xteejx> or suggestions why not lol
<hggdh> go for it!
<xteejx> charlie-tca: True, but I don't wanna hang myself starting over hehe
 * hggdh grabs some popcorn and sits down to watch
<charlie-tca> If it works, I may try it next
<xteejx> 216 upgrades, 13 installs, 0 removals....let's see
<xteejx> I've subscribed to natty m-l and dev-announce so keeping up2date this time
<xteejx> didn't even know about gnome 3, but def happy
<xteejx> I'll ping you when it's done charlie and let you know if it's "stable"
<hggdh> right now it should be stable, there are not that many critical pacakges
<hggdh> that have been ported to natty, I mean
<xteejx> gcc, python, binutils, busybox << what about them?
<hggdh> they should have been updated; python is a special case, I am not sure we are going to 3.x (and _which_ 3.x)
<xteejx> hggdh, ahh ok
<hggdh> also, a lot of the initial uploads to Natty will probably be a no-change-just-rebuild under the new toolset. So... one is usually safer at the very start of the cycle
<hggdh> or it breaks horribly from start. Hum. Choose your poison
<xteejx> lol
<micahg> hggdh: doubtful, most uploads will be new versions and then probably FTBFS fixes :)
<xteejx> ftbfs for the new gcc probs
<xteejx> rebooting vm in a min here goes nothing.....or everything :P
<xteejx> charlie-tca: It seems relatively fine in vbox at the mo, just to let you know
<charlie-tca> Great! Of course, this is just the beginning. Should be plenty of breaking things down the road.
<devildante> is anyone having problems to boot with UUID in natty?
<xteejx> Of course, I'm gonna expect pklenty o breakages
<xteejx> like my keyboard for example..... lol
<xteejx> devildante: No idea, using vbox
<charlie-tca> hmm, xteejx. Shouldn't matter, fstab will still use uuid, won't it?
<devildante> yeah...
<xteejx> you mean devildante ;)
<xteejx> oh dear........
<xteejx> screen buggered when installing vbox aditions in natty
<charlie-tca> Well, it sounds like time to do my hardware upgrade then.
<xteejx> It's ok I rebooted and done it again, it was fine
<njin> pedro_: around ?
<njin> Hello to all, what can i suggest to this reporter ? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/662109
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 662109 in ubuntu "incorect menu opening up0 (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<xteejx> njin: What version of ubuntu?
<xteejx> Does he mean a download, or the Downloads folder?
<njin> xteejx: i think that happen when he  open Downloads folder
<charlie-tca> version of Ubuntu? is that Unity?
<charlie-tca> or just a very customized desktop?
<njin> no, i don't think, but i require a better description
<charlie-tca> Does it work if using Gnome?
<pedro_> IIRC the reporter is trying to install a theme which is located on the Downloads folder and instead of choosing the 'theme' he selected the Downloads folder instead
<pedro_> ?
<pedro_> how's that a bug?
<charlie-tca> Then it would not be a bug, would it?
<xteejx> Maybe it's not, is isn't filed well
<xteejx> *it
<xteejx> njin: The bug description needs to be clearer, including reproduction steps
<njin> ok mi ask  a better description
<pedro_> njin, ask the reporter for steps to reproduce the issue, because it doesn't say anything
<xteejx> pedro_: Snap :)
<njin> ok, thanks
<pedro_> xteejx, :-)
<devildante> pedro_: can you change the topic of the channel, please? :)
<xteejx> next meeting TBA?
<pedro_> let me see if i can do it
 * xteejx says "Computer, change the topic in #ubuntu-bug"
<xteejx> Well that didn't work
<pedro_> i don't have the rights to do that
 * micahg wonders who does
<pedro_> bdmurray, ^ may you please change the topic?
<bdmurray> when is the next meeting?
<devildante> TBA, I suppose...
<micahg> Tue Nov 9
<devildante> ah
<pedro_> 09 Nov
<xteejx> 9th
<pedro_> yeah
<devildante> 09 Novembre :p
<pedro_> devildante, it's the second Tuesday of the month
 * devildante forgot that :p
<xteejx> hehe
<xteejx> I forget my name sometimes, don't worry ;)
<pedro_> lol
<bdmurray> I'm wokring on an lp change atm but will get to it shortly
<pedro_> thanks bdmurray
<devildante> thanks :)
<xteejx> Why am I getting W:Failed to fetch http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/natty/main/source/Sources.gz  404  Not Found
<xteejx> , W:Failed to fetch http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/natty/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404  Not Found
<charlie-tca> Maybe you need to add the key again?
<xteejx> I never had the key afaik
<devildante> I get it too, weird...
<charlie-tca> Oh, no. Probably doesn't exist, too early for extras.ubuntu.com
<devildante> whoops, I thought it was for main repos :p
<micahg> yeah, extras is a post release thing AFAIK
<xteejx> oh fair enough :)
<devildante> oh, 2.6.36 landed in natty! great :)
<xteejx> devildante: Certainly did :)
* bdmurray changed the topic of #ubuntu-bugs to: Ubuntu BugSquad - next meeting 9 Nov | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad | Documentation: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs | If you have been triaging bugs for a while, please apply to https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-bugcontrol/ | Want to report a bug? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs | User support (not related to triage) is in #ubuntu
<devildante> thanks bdmurray :)
<bdmurray> no problem
<njin> hello, can someone set importance https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/659444 thanks
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 659444 in linux (Ubuntu) "HP Pavilion DV6 Wifi Button Red/Blue blinking (affects: 1) (heat: 10)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<devildante> njin: did he enable bluetooth? (from the bluetooth icon)
<devildante> if not, then this is normal
<njin> But the problem is, that when i transfer data (example: surfing internet), the button blinks to show it (red blue red blue..). But it shouldn't.
<njin> devildante: ^^
<vish> njin¦ actually it should in my laptop
<vish> njin¦ that bug is a dup
<njin> vish: ok thanks
<vish> njin¦ there are two types of behavior, certain laptops it is supposed to blink and in some it is not supposed to , there was a bug that it was not blinking, that got fixed … but a few it shouldnt not
<vish> there still a bug somewhere regarding the blinking where it is not supposed to..
<njin> vish: thanks, i'm looking for the dup
<vish> np..
<simar> how to open recovery mode in a live usb ubuntu... maverick is not booting up in my computer .. so iwant to test using live usb to avoid spoiling my current release ... is there a way
<micahg> !support | simar
<ubot2> simar: The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org
<simar> micahg, i asked there but in vain..
<simar> micahg, actually i want this regarding testing ..
<simar> micahg, i hope there must be a solution else fixing bootup issue will be a big mess..
<njin> hello, sytem restart session after 4 hours https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/659576 what can it be?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 659576 in ubuntu "from 10.04 to 10.10 system itself goes to the user's choice (10.10 система сама уходит на выбор пользователя) (affects: 1) (heat: 10)" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<hggdh> simar: I never used the liveCD (either on a CD or on a USB stick); but if you can interrupt grub when it loads, you should have the option to start in recovery mode. Otherwise an alternate ISO will do it
<hggdh> simar: but, really, this is not the place for support questions...
<njin> pedro_: hello sytem restart session after 4 hours https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/659576 what can it be?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 659576 in ubuntu "from 10.04 to 10.10 system itself goes to the user's choice (10.10 система сама уходит на выбор пользователя) (affects: 1) (heat: 10)" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<xteejyx> that bug title makes no sense
<simar> hggdh, I think I should maintain the rules and regulation of the room. I will not like to discuss this any further here and I have already posted this issue on ubuntu forums . I hope someone will look there at this .. well thanks for your suggestion though, I will try the rest myself
<pedro_> njin, kernel, xorg, temperature?
<pedro_> njin, you might want to change the title as xteejyx said as well
<njin> pedro_: thanks, looking for syslog and dmsg
<pedro_> you're welcome
<njin> you too
<charlie-tca> njin: might want to ask the reporter to try turning off "auto-login" and see if it still happens
<njin> charlie-tca: he change in auto-login to try workaround it
<charlie-tca> okay
<xteejyx> persia: You rang?
<killoo> hi. I've recently upgraded from 10.04 to 10.10. 10.04 run without any problems. 10.10 now randomly completely freezes several times each day. screen, mouse and keyboard are dead (even magic keys aren't working).
<xteejyx> !support > killoo
<ubot2> killoo, please see my private message
<njin> what is this ? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/662919
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 662919 in ubuntu "UPnP MediaServer KIO-slave (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<xteejyx> At quick glance it looks like a wishlist bug
<njin> it has attached tar with sources ??
<njin> I ask to reporter
<xteejyx> njin: That's fine, just clean it up to our standards for Wishlist bugs and find the url to link it
<xteejyx> Oh, and the license
<xteejyx> i.e. http://gitorious.org/kio-upnp-ms/mainline
<njin> xteejyx: sorry, but this is the first time that i look a a wishlist and i really don't know how to do, the GNU license is attached named copying, can you complete this process ?
<njin> xteejyx: don't worry, i think that is better for me to look at it with my mentor tomorrow.
<njin> l
<xteejyx> In natty I tried to run "sudo pbuilder create" and I got this at the end "W: Failure trying to run: chroot /var/cache/pbuilder/build/16738/. dpkg --force-overwrite --force-confold --skip-same-version --install"
<xteejyx> it donloaded installed and configured and then done that
<flipefr> hello
<micahg> xteejyx: more appropriate in -motu
<xteejyx> micahg: Oh ok
<devildante> phew, I was worried no one could respond to xteejyx, I didn't know what to answer and I didn't want to let him cry :p
 * devildante is over-sensitive sometimes
<xteejyx> devildante: Bloody cheek! :P
<flipefr> hi everyone
 * xteejyx pokes devildante with a pitchfork
<devildante> lol
<flipefr> i have a bug that would like anybody to see
<xteejyx> It's not artificially intelligent is it?
<devildante> hmm... maybe :p
<devildante> JFo: around?
<charlie-tca> flipefr: bug and #
<charlie-tca> unless it is moving too fast to catch
<flipefr> charlie-tca: bug 658442
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 658442 in nautilus (Ubuntu) "nautilus does not sort users's home directory content (affects: 1) (heat: 497)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/658442
<charlie-tca> Well, that does not look right. What would you like to do with that?
<flipefr> dont know, what do you recomend?
<charlie-tca> Confirm it, it appears to be valid at least for Canadian locale
<charlie-tca> Both the reporter and the confirm are using the same locale
<flipefr> i will confirm it
<flipefr> done
<flipefr> charlie-tca: bye and thanks
<valorin> Hey all.. I've got a critical bug (imho) which is being ignored... Can anyone help bump its priority for me? Bug #658069
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 658069 in gvfs (Ubuntu) "Empty files written over gvfs by some editors (affects: 27) (dups: 3) (heat: 112)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/658069
<greg-g> valorin: have you checked to see if those other bugs mentioned are not this bug? Could you write out a set of specific steps to take to recreate this bug?
<kklimonda> they all seem to have the same root cause
<valorin> All the mentioned bugs look to be the same bug, which is a problem in gvfs. Mine is the only one reported in gvfs though
<valorin> Steps to reproduce are simple: use gvfs, use eclipse, get empty file...
<kklimonda> it's actually reproducable with any editor that doesn't do the right thing
<kklimonda> vim works fine, nano doesn't
<kklimonda> the problem is applications shouldn't really save data in place.
<kklimonda> but it's still a bug in gvfs that has to be fixed
<greg-g> kklimonda: do you know of an upstream bug about this?
<valorin> I believe this is an upstream bug report: https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=627567
<ubot2> Gnome bug 627567 in fuse "Data loss when writing files" [Major,Assigned]
<kklimonda> indeed it is
<hggdh> yes. I added the upstream bug, marked it Triaged/High, and proposed for Maverick
<hggdh> this is serious food for SRU
<kklimonda> yeah, I'm checking the patch now
<hggdh> valorin: thank you for bringing this up
<xteejyx> Have I done this right: bug 662986
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 662986 in wwwoffle (Ubuntu) "wwwoffle-2.9f FTBFS (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/662986
<valorin> Thank you for working on it for me :)
<mgunes> is the bug in question bug #658069?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 658069 in gvfs (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 2 other projects) "Empty files written over gvfs by some editors (affects: 27) (dups: 3) (heat: 112)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/658069
<hggdh> mgunes: yes
<xteejyx> oops I haven't said what the change is :$
<mgunes> I recall seeing another dupe of that which isn't marked as such now; but can't find it. pedro had responded to it.
<mgunes> do we have a policy on closing or keeping bugs reported on installations upgraded from Debian or a derivative, which should be unsupportable?
<mgunes> bug #662699 mentions an upgrade from Debian Lenny to 10.04 and then to 10.10; I feel like closing it without further inquiry.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 662699 in xserver-xorg-video-ati (Ubuntu) "documented x.org.conf module option is ignored (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/662699
<kklimonda> hggdh: any idea where does fuse have a bugtracker? source is hosted on sf.net but there is no link to any bts neither there nor on its homepage.
<charlie-tca> You report ssh-fuse bugs to the mailing list at fuse-sshfs@lists.sourceforge.net
<mgunes> there seem to be FUSE bugs in bugzilla.kernel.org under product: filesystem, component:other.
<charlie-tca> Fuse bugs should be reported upstream to the mailing list
<charlie-tca> the docs on fuse-ssh installed with it tell you the procedures
<hggdh> thanks charlie-tca
<kklimonda> charlie-tca: thanks
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<kklimonda> argh, I don't have a natty pbuilder :/
<persia> kklimonda, Then make one :)
<kklimonda> persia: It's just a facepalm moment, I was supposed to do it few days ago and forgot about it
<persia> heh
<micahg> persia: that chromium/firefox libmoon issue is old, bug 538796 seems to be where's they're being duped now
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 538796 in moon (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "cannot open Firefox/Chromium/Google Chrome when libmoon is installed (affects: 86) (dups: 17) (heat: 426)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/538796
<persia> sille777, ^^
<sille777> hello again persia
<persia> Do we have a stacktrace somewhere?
<hggdh> anybody remember which channel deals with X?
<kklimonda> hggdh: #ubuntu-x?
<charlie-tca> yup
<hggdh> kklimonda: now it is the time for me to facepalm...
<micahg> hggdh: this is useful: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
 * charlie-tca thinks "that's the one I can not remember"
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-10-19
 * micahg facepalms since it's not on the list
<hggdh> :-)
<hggdh> been there, done that ;-)
 * micahg suggests someone add that channel
<persia> micahg, Add it :p
 * micahg will add it later unless someone does it first
<hggdh> I will do it
<charlie-tca> We can do that?
<micahg> charlie-tca: its on the Wiki, why not?
<MiMe> Where should I report a bug if I found one in a PPA version (namely, nautilus-elementary)
<charlie-tca> Never occurred to me it was something we could do. Braindead?
<kklimonda> MiMe: to the owner of ppa in question.
<persia> MiMe, You can tell the PPA owner, but there is no useful way to report that kind of bug in general.
<micahg> MiMe: upstream or PPA owner, some team PPAs post guidelines for bug reporting
<MiMe> Thanks all
<persia> upstream is often not so helpful unless one has tested upstream code
<micahg> persia: true, but it might already be reported
<persia> true
<RedSingularity> When closing a bug for inactivity should I mark it as "invalid"?
<micahg> RedSingularity: yes, if you cannot reproduce it and there's not enough information
<RedSingularity> micahg:  ok
<persia> What?
<persia> I thought we had the new shiny "expired" status for those that we were supposed to use.
<RedSingularity> persia: Really?
<persia> I'm not a big fan of "expired", for lots of reasons, but I'm not sure why we oughtn't use it if we must have it.
<RedSingularity> persia:  I dont see an "expired" tag.
<RedSingularity> under status??
<persia> I'm not sure how it works for users: might need the API or something.
<persia> Anyway, may as well set "Invalid" which is the correct way of doing things pre-expired.
<persia> And sometime when more people are awake, we can argue over whether that's still a good thing to do.
<persia> (and how to use expired)
<vish> persia¦ yea, expired is available now only via API..  so when doing it manually people are using the good old invalid..
<persia> vish, We oughn't have two ways to do it.  If "expired" is correct, we ought have a script that does so via the API that we use if we need to expire bugs.
<micahg> Expired is API accesible only
<persia> Just something tucked in ubuntu-qa-tools that lets us say things like `expire LP#2"
<vish> i think the kernel team and the x team already have scripts running to expire bugs..
<persia> Indeed, and the LP team has started to run some internally.
<persia> Doesn't help for the rest of things (like the one RedSingluarity was working on)
<micahg> RedSingularity: bug 663099 is due to an out of date mirror
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 663099 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "failed to fetch http://ftp.udc.es/ubunto/pool/universe/o/orc/liborc-0.4-0_0.4-5-1_i386.deb 404 Not Found (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/663099
<persia> Sometimes I think we ought set the default sources.list with the local mirror as primary and the base mirror as secondary so that failures like that fall back to archive.ubuntu.com and just work.
<persia> Of course, this might result in archive.ubuntu.com being as slow as ports.ubuntu.com, and that would be annoying.
<RedSingularity> micahg:  I figured....what do you recommend?
<micahg> RedSingularity: #ubuntu-mirror for help?
<RedSingularity> micahg:  that is a custom mirror no?  Its not official ubuntu correct?
<micahg> RedSingularity: it's listed as an archive mirror
<RedSingularity> micahg:  The site is http://ftp.udc.es/   That doesnt look ubuntu related.  It has many distros in it as well.
<micahg> RedSingularity: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+mirror/ftp.udc.es-archive
<RedSingularity> micahg: ahhh can I mark the bug to that instead of update-manager?
<micahg> RedSingularity: no, but you can remove the package
<micahg> persia: what do you think of subscribing ubuntu-mirror-admins ^^^
<persia> I think it won't help.
<persia> Is the package still missing?
<micahg> persia: yes, the file listing is not in sync with the files in the mriror
<persia> Looks like that mirror doesn't have universe at all.
<persia> Um.  Notice "ubunto" vs. "ubuntu"
 * micahg has ubuntu in the URL
<persia> http://ftp.udc.es/ubunto/pool/universe/o/orc/liborc-0.4-0_0.4-5-1_i386.deb
<micahg> http://ftp.udc.es/ubuntu/pool/universe/o/orc/liborc-0.4-0_0.4.5-1_i386.deb just as broke
<persia> http://ftp.udc.es/ubuntu/pool/universe/o/orc/liborc-0.4-doc_0.4.5-1_all.deb is there
<micahg> persia: not for me
<RedSingularity> or me
<persia> with "all" or "i386"?
<micahg> either, it's out of date anyways (current version is 0.4.6-1
<persia> Oh, I see.
<persia> Well, some might argue it's 1:0.4.11-1 :)
<persia> But I don't see any reason for 0.4.5-1 to be around, based on rmadison output.
<persia> I expect it not to be there.
<micahg> I'm assuming the user is sane, so I assumed Maverick
<persia> I expect 0.4.2-1, 0.4.3-5, 0.4.6-1, and 1:0.4.11-1
<persia> (although the last appears to be missing)
<micahg> right
<micahg> well, I would expect the last one to be msising if 0.4.6 is missing :D
<RedSingularity> Whats the verdict?  Remove update-manager?
<micahg> RedSingularity: definitely not update-manager's fault, it's being returned a false list
<persia> It's a broken mirror.  Failed update started 01-Jul-2010 17:32 and hasn't recovered.
<RedSingularity> micahg: i agree
<RedSingularity> I cant remove the package....can you?
<micahg> RedSingularity: hggdh has dealt with mirror issues before, we should get some type of procedure written for broken mirror bugs
<persia> Problem is that only the mirror admins can do anything.
<micahg> persia: right, but we need a procedure for contact or a bucket to toss these bugs
<persia> I suppose we could try to SRU python-apt everytime we found a broken mirror, but that seems like it would get painful fast.
<persia> can't we reassign to ubuntu-mirrors?
<micahg> persia: if they use that workflow, that's my question
<persia> Ah, no.  That's not a project anymore.
<persia> Could subscribe the mirror admin to the bug :)
<RedSingularity> Sounds good to me....micahg??
<persia> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors should provide a link to the mirror registration, which should have a listed administrator.
<micahg> RedSingularity: sure
<RedSingularity> Give the user the email address for the maintainer?
<persia> I'd probably subscribe the mirror admin to the bug, and then add a note that this appears to be an out-of-date mirror (carefully commenting on the timestamp of the Archive-update-in-progress file in the mirror root).
<persia> The admin would be sent a copy (as they were subscribed), and could follow up in the bug.
<persia> Otherwise the user has to contact the admin, and we can't know whether that conversation goes well or badly.
<RedSingularity> And mark as invalid?
<persia> In a bug we can help mitigate, and make sure the right thing happens.
<persia> I'd leave it "triaged" and against no package until resolved: this will require following it.
<RedSingularity> Take the liberty to mark?  And how can I remove the package?
<persia> Same as reassigning to a different package, except erase the name of the package completely.
<persia> And please go ahead with this one, yes.  If you can't do "triaged", "confirmed" works just as well.
<persia> Still ought get raised on the mailing list: we ought have a useful bucket for these.
<persia> And like I said before, I'm not sure it's not a bug in python-apt that we aren't automatically providing fallback mirrors when the selected ones fail.
<persia> (but not worth cluttering that report with actual issues, really)
<TomAble> Hi there, I'd like to report a bug: ubuntu 10.10-alternate.i386 overwrited my crypt partition during setup without asking. The partition was tagged as "Linux LVM (df)" but contained crypted data created by "cryptsetup luksFormat". It seems, that ubuntu 10.10 figured out that it wasn't able to read any pv-information from the lvm partition and decided to do a pvcreate on the partition without asking.
<TomAble> after setup the partition header looked exactly as a header when you do a pvcreate on a partition manually
<TomAble> I was able to reproduce this
<TomAble> looks to me, like ubuntu now acts almost similar to Windows - what I don't know I'll overwirte and better not ask the dumb user
<persia> It shouldn't be overwriting without you telling it.
<persia> Could you file a bug with full installer logs?
<TomAble> yes I would also apreciate that
<TomAble> how Do I do that?
<persia> `ubuntu-bug debian-installer` might work
<persia> I suspect it won't, and you'll have to file the bug manually.
<persia> To file it manually, start from http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debian-installer/+bugs
<TomAble> is there any documentation, ... thanks :-)
<persia> I'd recommend attaching everything from /var/log/ in the installer environment.  The syslog and the parted.log are most important.
<TomAble> okay, thanks for the info.
<persia> Thanks for the report.  I've done a few alternate installs with prior use of LVM and luks and preserved them.  I'm sure something went odd (and am even more sure it's not intentional)
<TomAble> yes, that's what I assume also :-) I did also a few alternate installs with releases before 10.10 and always kept my crypt-partition untouched during installation. This went well all the time, but this time the crypt partition now has a fine LVM2 header
<drizztbsd> hi
<drizztbsd> any news for bug #422284?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 422284 in universalindentgui (Ubuntu) "universalindentgui crashed with SIGSEGV in QsciScintilla::setLexer() (affects: 3) (heat: 7)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/422284
<hggdh> drizztbsd: looking
<drizztbsd> regression bug
<drizztbsd> since with qscintilla 2.4.3 works
<hggdh> drizztbsd: since the bug was opened (against karmic), a new version of the package has been published (1.1.0). Have you tested with it?
<drizztbsd> yes
<drizztbsd> I use 10.10
<hggdh> are you the bug reporter?
<drizztbsd> no
<drizztbsd> I onlu hate to open duplicates
<drizztbsd> only
<hggdh> please update the bug with your findings. Upstream is at http://universalindent.sourceforge.net/, seems dormant, but I will see the bugs list there
<hggdh> drizztbsd: what qscintilla is current now? (meaning version)
<drizztbsd> 2.4.4
<drizztbsd> if I install 2.4.3 it works
<hggdh> yes, I found https://sourceforge.net/tracker/?func=detail&aid=2947699&group_id=167482&atid=843127 but then it does not match :-(
<ubot2> hggdh: Error: <Bugtracker.plugin.Sourceforge instance at 0xa0bf24c> bug 2947699 not found
<hggdh> drizztbsd: did you get an apport crash file for this error?
<hggdh> drizztbsd: reason is it is a new version, and newer qscintilla -- I am not sure it is the same issue
<pedro_> devildante, https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/ubuntutheproject-qa-n-bugsquad-doc-review
<devildante> thanks pedro_ :)
<pedro_> you're welcome
<devildante> maybe you'll want to subscribe yourself to the blueprint?
<pedro_> I guess i should be since i've registered?
<pedro_> oh well don't trust lp
<pedro_> :-P
<slinker> can I report a bug I upstreamed?
<rusivi> slinker: What is the link to the upstream bug?
<slinker> I tagged it onto 663364 already
<vish> pedro_¦ boo! you closed Bug 663119 ! ;p
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 663119 in nautilus (Ubuntu) (and 5 other projects) "Unneeded items in System > Preferences (affects: 27) (heat: 124)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/663119
<pedro_> vish, yeah ;-)
<vish> pedro_¦ since that bug is a troll bait, i was waiting for everyone to comment there and then mark it a dup ;p
<vish> it would be a dup of an invalid bug … hehe!
<pedro_> vish, oh you're evil :-P
<vish> pedro_¦ you spoiled  my evil plan :(
<vish> pedro_¦  i knew where the 'traffic' was coming from , and if i marked the bug as dup or invalid, it would only move the discussion to another bug.. and spam more people.. :(
<pedro_> lol
<pedro_> vish, you really had a whole plan for it
<pedro_> vish, i'll stay away from you next week :-P
<vish> pedro_¦ hehe, nah.. i suddenly say a lot of comment on one bug and wondered if i should close it early,but i knew *I* would be trolled instead, so i stayed silent :
<vish> saw*
<vish> pedro_¦ btw, that whole bug is a moot point with http://live.gnome.org/Design/SystemSettings in gnome 3 ;)
<kklimonda> vish: damn, it's less than 6 months before GNOME 3 is supposed to be released and there is nothing substantial on this page..
<vish> kklimonda¦ my thoughts too, but it seems a lot of the background work is getting done, its more of the GUI design that needs to be completed..
<vish> or so i am told..
<kklimonda> vish: so we should buckle up for KDE 4.0 bis..
<vish> hehe!
<kklimonda> vish: can you change the character after nick you use for completion?
<kklimonda> weechat doesn't highlight it properly (or not at all)
<vish> kklimonda¦ hmm, is it breaking your irc client? :)
<kklimonda> indeed
<vish> ah!
<hggdh> kklimonda: what gives on weechat?
<kklimonda> hggdh: I can see the ¦ character, weechat just doesn't consider it a proper nick to highlight.
<vish> yea, it prevents me from tab complete too  it just stays on as part of the nick, and i cannot switch to the next name..
<kklimonda> it's a bug in weechat but before it's fixed vish is going to be ignored ;)
<vish> vish ¦
<hggdh> kklimonda: have you tried the Latest & Greatest from my PPA?
<vish> kklimonda ¦ works now?
<vish> kklimonda ¦ it should have highlighted now..
<kklimonda> vish: works fine
<kklimonda> hggdh: no :)
<vish> wheeeeeeeeee!!
<hggdh> kklimonda: might be interesting -- it is 3.4-dev, updated almost daily
<njin> pedro_: hello, can i disturb ?
<pedro_> njin, you can always disturb hggdh or vish, sure :-P
<kklimonda> hggdh: I almost never restart my irc client
<kklimonda> hggdh: and when I do I prefer it to work ;)
<pedro_> njin, btw feel free to ask in the channel, there's no need to ask if you can ask something
<njin> pedro_. can we look at tyhis wishlist ?
<njin> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/662919
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 662919 in ubuntu "UPnP MediaServer KIO-slave (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<vish> !ask | \o/
<ubot2> \o/: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<kklimonda> hggdh: I know, there is /reload or maybe /restart but I'm connected to most networks using ssl so it doesn't work for me.
<kklimonda> hggdh: I guess I'm conservative when it comes to the IRC clients :)
<hggdh> kklimonda: it is /upgrade
<hggdh> kklimonda: but yes, it will bounce the SSL/TLS sessions
<pedro_> njin, what about it?
<pedro_> njin, what's your question about the bug exactly
<njin> pedro_: i've tsalked yesterday about this with xtee.. and he said that this is a wishlist
<njin> pedro_: he ask me to cleanout it in accord to our standards but i don't understand what he mean
<pedro_> njin, right, looks like the reporter is asking for that package to be included in Ubuntu
<njin> ok
<pedro_> njin, have a look to  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages#Requesting%20a%20new%20package%20for%20Ubuntu
<hggdh> kklimonda: just upgraded, BTW :-)
<pedro_> njin, there's a couple of example bug reports there, feel free to edit the previous bug to look alike to the examples
<njin> pedro_: thanks, i'm looking
<pedro_> njin, template is here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages/ExamplePackageRequest
<pedro_> njin, you're welcome
<vish> njin ¦ btw, i think you are doing an incredible amount of work, thanks for helping with bugs :)
<njin> vish: thanks :-) it mekes me happy
<njin> *makes
<vish> :)
<njin> pedro_: done, can you take a look ? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/662919
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 662919 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] UPnP MediaServer KIO-slave (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<pedro_> njin, looks fine, want me to set it as Wishlist for you?
<njin> pero_: of course
<pedro_> doing that now
<njin> pedro_: of course
<pedro_> njin, done, thanks for helping :-)
<njin> thank to youu to help me .9
<njin> hello  set status to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-power-manager/+bug/656745
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 656745 in gnome-power-manager (Ubuntu) "dell vostro 3700 always crash (frozen) if I work with battery (power or thermal limit exceeded) (affects: 2) (heat: 14)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<njin> thanks
 * hggdh just sent a request for niceness on the bugsquad ML, and sits down and waits
<njin> hello guys , a good man to set importance here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-power-manager/+bug/657508
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 657508 in gnome-power-manager (Ubuntu) "Network becomes sluggish when running on battery (affects: 2) (heat: 14)" [Undecided,New]
<njin> and here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-power-manager/+bug/656745
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 656745 in gnome-power-manager (Ubuntu) "dell vostro 3700 always crash (frozen) if I work with battery (power or thermal limit exceeded) (affects: 2) (heat: 14)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<njin> thanks
<Book_em_Dano> Would anyone mind giving me some assistance with triaging this bug, LP: #658183?
<Book_em_Dano> Not sure what to look for in the logs
<Book_em_Dano> I see a lot of activity w/ the open chrome driver, but not sure if that is the culprit
<flipefr> hi
<flipefr> can anybody look at the bug 663326
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 663326 in gparted (Ubuntu) "gparted crashes on startup (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/663326
<flipefr> hi
<flipefr> can anybody look at the bug 663326
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 663326 in gparted (Ubuntu) "gparted crashes on startup (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/663326
<rusivi> flipefr: The first thing that comes to my mind is did you md5sum the iso you downloaded and the CD you burned?
<rusivi> that's what I would want the OP to answer of course ;)
<flipefr> of course
<flipefr> i will ask him
<flipefr> thanks
<flipefr> rusivi
<rusivi> np, I'm hyper paranoid about bugging LiveCD stuff that I did not md5sum the iso and the burned CD. If I don't do both, I don't bug live cd issues.
<rusivi> I don't trust my CD/DVD drive :p
<devildante> rusivi: it's a bug, then :p
<flipefr> rusivi: thanks again for your confindence about your cd drive
<flipefr> i am leaving
<flipefr> bye
<Book_em_Dano> Would anyone mind giving me some assistance with triaging this bug, LP: #658183?
<Book_em_Dano> Not sure what to look for in the logs to pinpoint what is going wrong.
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-10-20
<hggdh> Book_em_Dano: sounds like X indeed, probably a video driver. Please ask the OP to run 'apport-collect 658183
<kusanagi> hi, i want to report a bug... ubuntu does recognize my third button in the mouse (wheel) but still emulate the third mouse button, whats the package i have to refer to?
<persia> kusanagi, I'd recommend xserver-xorg-input-evdev: might not be precisely right, but it will be close.
<kusanagi> thanks persia :)
<delan_> what's the process for getting a package accepted into the official main/universe if it's already packaged in a PPA?
<delan_> i've had a look at the wiki, but that's more about the wishlist needs-packaging bugs (mine are already packaged)
<delan_> ...hang on a second
<delan_> this isn't -devel
<delan_> sorry about that.
<MWelchUK_work> Hi Guys - noticed this on 10.04 when doing some development, it seems to be true for 8.04 as well, so I assume it's been the case for ages. Would you consider this to be a bug? http://paste.ubuntu.com/516733/
<persia> MWelchUK_work: That's not a bug, just an annoyance in implementation.  There's well-argued reasons why each tool behaves the way it does, and a lack of consensus about the correct behaviour.
<obengdako> 21 is big day huh
<obengdako> how do i contribute to the bug day on 21
<obengdako> i'm new to bugsquad
<obengdako> and as for triaging not yet started
<pedro_> hello obengdako
<obengdako> not yet got a mentor
<obengdako> but willing except have to study now for exams but i can still contribute can't i pedro_
<pedro_> obengdako, we recommend to first read the How to Triage guide https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToTriage/
<pedro_> obengdako, of course you can :-)
<obengdako> i've read that
<obengdako> just too compicated pedro_  and doing it exactly seem different pedro_
<pedro_> obengdako, awesome!
<pedro_> obengdako, what do you mean?
<pedro_> obengdako, if you have questions just drop those in the channel
<pedro_> there's plenty of people here willing to help
<obengdako> but if you could walk me through i guess that's why we need mentors i guess i'll apply for one persia
<obengdako> pedro_,
<pedro_> obengdako, did you already applied for the mentorship team?
<obengdako> pedro_, not yet wasn't sure how available i would be
<obengdako> i don't want to annoy a mentor
<pedro_> obengdako, you won't, but we indeed need to know your available times to assign you a mentor
<pedro_> otherwise we could assign you someone who doesn't fit with your schedule, etc
<obengdako> okay i'll work on that i'm sure i'll be availlable most definitely from 22:00 GMT till about 0:00 GMT
<obengdako> how should i apply?
<pedro_> obengdako, have a look to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad/Mentors
<obengdako> pedro_, ahah i'm not sure how to setup the wiki page it's been one of my shortfalls
<obengdako> never setup one pedro_
<Pici> Copy someone elses's and change all the info. <.<
<obengdako> Pici, really? pedro_
<pedro_> obengdako, yes, just have a look to others and do the same
<Pici> obengdako: I mean change the personal information, delete the rest of it and write up something.
<obengdako> pedro_, cloning yours
<obengdako> pedro_, i'm at wiki.ubuntu but not seeing link to create mine
<pedro_> obengdako, go to wiki.ubuntu.com/YourName and create an empty page
<obengdako> okay pedro_
<obengdako> pedro_,  how do i add my head ot gnomeart?
<obengdako> pedro_,
<pedro_> obengdako, i don't understand your question
<obengdako> i want to add my picture to gnome art so i can use it in my wiki page like yours pedro_
<pedro_> obengdako, mine is in planet gnome , you need to be a gnome developer to add it there
<obengdako> awww pedro_
<pedro_> obengdako, but you can attach yours to the wiki
<persia> obengdako, You can add an attachment to your wiki page containing a graphic.
<obengdako> oh really?
<obengdako> then i'll do that
<pedro_> obengdako, btw my wiki page isn't a good example, follow something like this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VictorVargas
<obengdako> that is definitely  a good wiki page pedro_
<obengdako> pedro_,  what ! Victor Vargas really took his time looking at his wiki source page i really am impressed
<obengdako> pedro_, how do i get an ubuntu email address?
<pedro_> obengdako, you need be an Ubuntu Member to obtain one https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership
<obengdako> pedro_, check my page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/obengdako
<obengdako> pedro_, and https://launchpad.net/~obengdako
<obengdako> pedro_, one question where do i put my available times for mentorship?
<pedro_> obengdako, at your wiki page
<obengdako> okay check my pages out and i applied for mentorship now i just need to be mentored on how to help with the bugs
<obengdako> pedro_,
<pedro_> obengdako, we'll assign you a mentor shortly ;-)
<obengdako> okay pedro_
 * obengdako going to library we'll meet there soon
<xteejx> Hey guys, can someone perform triage on my bug 663962 please? I did report a bug in August, but it was ignored
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 663962 in linthesia (Ubuntu) "linthesia crashes with GdkGLExt-WARNING **: cannot load PangoFont (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/663962
<xteejx> I've included as full a backtrace as I could
<njin> Hello - Please set importance to medium https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/642091 Thanks.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 642091 in linux (Ubuntu) "Acer Aspire One 721 - no resume after suspend (affects: 5) (dups: 1) (heat: 40)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<njin> Please set importance  medium to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/365006 Thanks
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 365006 in linux (Ubuntu) "mp3 player like Ali. Corp Audio PLayer (affects: 1) (heat: 12)" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<caravena> Hello, crash empathy http://paste.ubuntu.com/516916/ What package symbol?
<hggdh> caravena: you are showing the 16th and 17th frames in the stack, it is quite unprobable the crash happened here
<charlie-tca> QA Meeting in #ubuntu-quality in 10 minutes
<caravena> mr hggdh : https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=632719
<ubot2> Gnome bug 632719 in General "empathy-auth-client crashed with SIGABRT in dbus_g_connection_register_g_object()" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<hggdh> caravena: the stacktrace in the gnome bug is good enough
<hggdh> caravena: re your Ubuntu bug -- a crash file does not do us any good, you should have processed it via apport
<rusivi> xteejx: regarding bug 663962 I just ran linthesia at the Terminal as you did and it did not crash.
<ubot2> rusivi: Bug 663962 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/663962 is private
<hggdh> caravena: all I can see is it got a SIGABRT, but not what type of abort. When you run it from a terminal, what messages do you get back?
<xteejx> rusivi: Really? Strange, there were several other reports on other distros of people having the same problem as me
<xteejx> It could be to do with the fonts set in Appearance, but the fix should sort that whether the user encounters the error or not
<caravena> hggdh, My release of empathy is PPA.  No official release, Use apport and message: "Package not genuine"
<hggdh> caravena: in this case you should contact the PPA publishers...
<simar> ashams, hi
<ashams> simar: hi there
<simar> ashams, ya
<ashams> simar: I'm trying to collect all xev events
<rusivi> xteejx: IDK I recently updated to newest kernel version and accepted all default updates, then install linthesia via USC and after launching from command line it prompted me for a midi
<simar> ashams, but all are not necessary..
<ashams> yes
<simar> ashams, go only for those that you feel are important and you are not able to understand..
<simar> ashams, Also not underestimate evtest
<ashams> ok, 'MappinNotify'?
<simar> ashams, irrelevant, remember abstraction
<ashams> you know what 'keymapNotify' does mean?
<rusivi> xteejx: Regarding linthesia you may want to include the links of the different distro bug trackers in the Ubuntu bug so that it is a more coordinated effort.
<xteejx> It's been reported to the dev and debian, including a patch, is there any need?
<rusivi> xteejx: It's needed if you want the issue to be even more coordinated.
<xteejx> ok :)
<njin> pedro_: hello fellow, can you tell me something about unity, this afflict only on unity, and only with cosmos walpaper, in Gnome, cosmos is working well and it not seems related to video driver https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/518242
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 518242 in ubuntu "Unable To Display Auto Wallpaper Changer In 9.10 UNR / 10.04 UNE Alpha 2 ONLY : Toshiba NB 200 / 205 (affects: 2) (heat: 12)" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<njin> hello have you updated to latest karmic kernel and shutdown button diseppear ?
<charlie-tca> Tried a restart to see if it comes back?
<BUGabundo> guud evening
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-10-21
<nisshh> kermiac, ping
<simar> Hello everybody
<alex_buie> Hug day today?
<geekosopher> alex_buie: yo!
<alex_buie> geekosopher: Hi there :)
<geekosopher> alex_buie: hi :)
 * alex_buie would like to participate today, I always seem to miss them... lol
<alex_buie> Is there any documentation I should read?
<geekosopher> even I am new to triaging, and hanging out to see if I can learn something
<alex_buie> Ah, I see :)
<geekosopher> i am sure you know the topic for today
<alex_buie> Regressions!
<alex_buie> haha
<geekosopher> :)
<geekosopher> alex_buie: regarding the documentation, there is already some advice on the announcement page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20101021
<geekosopher> and a link to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/RegressionTracking
<alex_buie> geekosopher: ty
<geekosopher> I was initially a bit confused about today's topic, but now seem to understand it. So this is what I understand... please correct me if I am wrong
<geekosopher> we see bugs tagged as regression-potential... see if they are still there in current stable and mark suitably
<geekosopher> am i right?
<alex_buie> Yes, at least that's what my understanding is
<geekosopher> :)
<philsf> I'd like to report a bug about the panel menu for pidgin, for the new unity panel. What's the package I should report it on? Unity, pidgin, or some indicator-*?
<micahg> philsf: try 'ubuntu-bug unity'
<drcooper> im new to bug squad and my mentor is busy...can nyone just tell me if i was right in marking https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/jockey/+bug/654508 invalid?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 654508 in jockey (Ubuntu) "Broadcom STA driver not listed in Jockey until after it's installed (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Invalid]
<micahg> drcooper: well, if the user is getting no driver, that's an issue
<micahg> whether or not jockey is the correct place is another story
<drcooper> micahg: he is using b43 driver, if u see the lspci.txt
<micahg> which IIRC is totally broke
<drcooper> micahg: ?
<micahg> drcooper: driver doesn't work (don't quote me on that)
<drcooper> micahg: can i set status to opinion or back to new
<drcooper> ?
<micahg> drcooper: hmm, I'd say someone else who knows jockey better should chime in here :)
<drcooper> !b43-fwcutter
<ubot2> Factoid 'b43-fwcutter' not found
<drcooper> micahg: i was hoping more people being involved here today being bugday...
<pedro_> hey folks, remember we are having a bug day today: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20101021
<charlie-tca> Yay! BugDay is here!
<drcooper> im new to bug squad and my mentor is busy...can nyone just tell me if i was right in marking https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/jockey/+bug/654508 invalid?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 654508 in jockey (Ubuntu) "Broadcom STA driver not listed in Jockey until after it's installed (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Opinion]
<drcooper> pedro_: im new to bug squad and my mentor is busy...can nyone just tell me if i was right in marking https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/jockey/+bug/654508 invalid?
<pedro_> drcooper, looking
<pedro_> drcooper, the reporter is saying that it should be listed as a candidate for installation on jockey but it isn't?
<pedro_> drcooper, if so i think the bug is not invalid
<pedro_> the description isn't too clear
<drcooper> pedro_: he uses a card which requires b43-fwcutter to extract his firmware...installing driver comes only after that step..so i feel it should atmost be smthing in "wishlist" or its too specific to the card
<drcooper> pedro_: jockey is just supposed to list prop. drivers available
<drcooper> pedro_: my openion..
<pedro_> drcooper, ok, but it should not be marked as 'Opinion'
<pedro_> drcooper, have a look to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Status to know more about bug status
<drcooper> pedro_: ok..i ve had a look..to confusing :|
<pedro_> if you have questions just ask here in the channel, there's plenty of people willing to help
<leighman> have I done the right thing for https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-me/+bug/641453 ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 641453 in indicator-me (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "text field not getting focused when the MeMenu is opened (affects: 2) (heat: 14)" [Medium,Confirmed]
<leighman> from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20101021
<charlie-tca> yes, except the question about the last known good version. It worked in lucid, according to comment #2
<pedro_> so the last working version might be 0.2.6-0ubuntu1 ?
<hggdh> OK. I confess I am dumb. What is the magic to make hugday work?
<pedro_> hggdh, oh it's a secret!
<charlie-tca> edit?
<hggdh> oh, *yet* another secret?
<pedro_> hggdh, what's not working there?
<hggdh> charlie-tca: yes
<hggdh> pedro_: not at all, cannot get it correctly set up for my id
<pedro_> hggdh, perhaps look into ~/.hugday_config
<leighman> is there an easy way to find out what package was in what release?
<pedro_> hggdh, and remember to close firefox since two applications cannot access to the cookies file at the same time
<pedro_> leighman, rmadison might help you
<charlie-tca> sure, click the package name, then click overview for the package. It gives the versions for each release
<micahg> pedro_: you can run hugday-tools with Firefox open
<micahg> it's read only
<pedro_> you can now? we used to have problems with that
<pedro_> maybe it's time to update the instructions
<charlie-tca> It would help if the regression bugs examples given were really done correctly according to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/regressionTracking
<pedro_> jibel, ^
<pedro_> hello sense
<sense> hi pedro_
<jibel> leighman, you can use rmadison . Its in the package devscripts
<leighman> ok, thanks
<htorque> ubot2 is mean: "You've given me 5 invalid commands within the last minute; I'm now ignoring you for 10 minutes." - i just asked him for some bugs :(
<jibel> charlie-tca, I haven't found the _perfect example_
<jibel> leighman, alternatively you can use http://packages.ubuntu.com/<package name>
<hggdh> ubot's definition of spam is, ah, strict ;-)
<charlie-tca> jibel: couldn't we at least add what is suggested in the managing regressions to the description, like it tells us to?
<charlie-tca> I read the regressions page, and it says to add a very specific block of text to the bugs, but the examples do not have that.
<jibel> charlie-tca, I've added 2 other examples bug 200462 and bug 290506
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 200462 in gvfs (Ubuntu Hardy) (and 2 other projects) "Copying Files From CD/DVD Sets Permissions To Read Only (affects: 1) (dups: 1) (heat: 25)" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/200462
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 290506 in linux (Ubuntu Intrepid) (and 9 other projects) "cheese malfunctioning with UVCVIDEO webcams (was cheese doesn't show v4l2 video output and disables output on gstreamer-based apps ran afterwards) (affects: 42) (dups: 24) (heat: 430)" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/290506
<charlie-tca> Those look better. Thanks
<charlie-tca> Maybe no one else read the page about regressions?
<hggdh> charlie-tca: I did :-) and was going to discuss it with jibel and pedro_ but... blame my memory
<charlie-tca> heh, memory. I know that one
<pedro_> hggdh, either your memory or vish...
<hggdh> LOL
<hggdh> my memory efficiency is inversely proportional to the amount of hair on my head
 * charlie-tca can't even say that
<pedro_> jibel, charlie-tca, hggdh we can review the page at our Bugsquad doc review discussion at UDS
<hggdh> +1
<charlie-tca> Great idea. My point was if we expect people to look at examples for a BugDay, they need to right
<pedro_> let me add it to the agenda so we don't forget about it
<hggdh> forget about what?
<jibel> +1
<pedro_> what?
<hggdh> LOL
<charlie-tca> can't remember that much
<hggdh> well. My gnome-keyring intehration got shot down again. BRB, have to log out/in to restore it
<lazaruss> hi
<vish> hmm, did hggdh forget and quit weechat client , or is that my fault too? :D
<vish> aaaaand hez back! :p
<vish> [21:19] <vish> hmm, did hggdh forget and quit weechat client , or is that my fault too? :D
<hggdh> vish: had to reboot
<hggdh> er, log out/in
 * charlie-tca thinks it was probably vish's fault hggdh had to reboot
<hggdh> now gnome-keyring works :-)
<vish> :)
 * hggdh has no doubt about that
<pedro_> lol
<pedro_> hello vish!
<vish> o/
<pedro_> vish, how long is your flight to Orlando?
<hggdh> I really have to spend some time on this g-keyring thingie, it is starting to bother me
<vish> pedro_ ¦ its about 20hrs :s
<hggdh> oh boy...
<pedro_> vish, ouch, you'd need to do like 2 connections?
<vish> and more than that if you include the transit wait :/
<vish> yea..
<pedro_> yeah...
<kklimonda_> vish: ugh? and I was thinking my ~15hrs is a long time ;)
<pedro_> same happens to me when going to Europe
<vish> kklimonda_ ¦ boo!!
<hggdh> vish: count it from getting in the airport to getting out of the iarport
 * vish checks ticket again
<kklimonda_> vish: where do you live?
<kklimonda_> Australia? :)
<hggdh> near...
<pedro_> Mars? ;-)
<vish> oh frak! i need to wait for 6hrs for my connection! :/
<kklimonda_> my flights are going to take 9:30 and then another 3 hours
<kklimonda_> I'll have to wait for 3 hours in Chicago for the second one
<vish> kklimonda_ ¦ India
<kklimonda_> and then I'm supposed to be at the airport, in Poland, 2 hours before departure..
<hggdh> heh. My flight is 3 hours *total* :-)
<kklimonda_> so yeah, it's going to be fun
<pedro_> vish, do you have a straight flight to US and connect there or the connection is somewhere in Europe?
<micahg> kklimonda_: what are you doing in Chicago?
<vish> oh, mine is nearly 30 hrs :/
<pedro_> hggdh, you lucky...
<hggdh> but, then, I will be flying AA, which sucks
<pedro_> haha
<vish> pedro_ ¦ not to Orlando, that was the problem
 * micahg hopes isn't describing the pilots social habits :-/
<micahg> *hggdh ^
<kklimonda_> micahg: there has been no direct connection between Poland and Orlando available so I'm flying through Chicago
<hggdh> LOL
<micahg> kklimonda_: which day?
<kklimonda_> micahg: hmm, sunday
<micahg> kklimonda_: hmm, I'm probably flying out of the other airport...
 * micahg is flying from Midway
<vish> pedro_ ¦ Chennai -> Frankfurt -> Orlando
<hggdh> kklimonda_: if you have never been to O'Hare... it will be fun
<pedro_> vish, ouch!
<hggdh> (although the airport has been renovated)
<kklimonda_> hggdh: oh? why? What should I expect? the full cavity search? ;)
<pedro_> !
<vish> heh, hope i dont sleep those 6hrs and miss my connection …
<kklimonda_> :D
<hggdh> oh, no, just a few Km between your gates
<hggdh> kklimonda_: also, here's a warning: all those that use to fly a lot around the US learn, very early, to fear the following sentence:
<hggdh> "There's weather in Chicago"
<kklimonda_> :D
<jibel> Don't complain, in France you have to leave 2 days before the flight to walk to the airport. There no more gas here because of the strikes  :-)
<hggdh> which means you are going to be delayed
<micahg> there is? :D
<micahg> we only change seasons daily ;) (or daley if you prefer)
<kklimonda_> jibel: oh, I've heard there were going to be some strikes in France. Has they reached the proportions of the ones in Greece?
 * charlie-tca gets 6 hours from Idaho!
<hggdh> micahg: heh. Pretty much every single time I landed in Chicago I was delayed
<micahg> hggdh: you came in the winter though
<jibel> kklimonda_, if you watch tv, yes, if you walk down the street and watch , no.
 * pedro_ -> lunch
<hggdh> micahg: I have been on and off Chicago for the last, what, 15 years, I think...
 * hggdh is happy not being a road warrior anymore
<kklimonda_> you got to old for this? :)
<kklimonda_> too*
<ssj6akshat> can i ask a question?
<vish> !ask | ssj6akshat
<ubot2> ssj6akshat: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<hggdh> kklimonda_: yes, I did. I started traveling at lot around 1989
<ssj6akshat> how can i set the bug status to triaged if i am not in BugControl? as told here i have to triage at least 5 bugs https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugControl do i just need to set their status as invalid,incomplete,confirmed or In Progress?
<vish> on the first day, i was looking for hggdh , and all micahg told me was "hggdh is wearing a hat.." aaaaaaaaand there were too many folks wearing hats ;p
<hggdh> heh
<vish> ssj6akshat ¦ you can ask here and someone will set it for you
<hggdh> ssj6akshat: you have to show 5 bugs you triaged -- bugs that show you understand what is involved in triaging, and represent your work
 * charlie-tca will wear an Ethanol hat to UDS
<hggdh> ssj6akshat: you actually should triage many more...
<hggdh> ssj6akshat: but "triaging" does *not* mean "setting bug status to Triaged". It means understanding *what* is the problem (if any), if all necessary documentation is available,
<hggdh> ssj6akshat: if it is reproducible (and how to reproduce, etc.
<hggdh> ssj6akshat: setting a bug status to "Triaged" is just the last step
<ssj6akshat>  /me thinks he should learn more
 * ssj6akshat thinks he should learn more
<hggdh> ssj6akshat: we will be very happy to help you
<hggdh> ssj6akshat: so, please do not hesitate in voicing any doubts you have here
<lazaruss> how do you get something set as wishlist (and does this apply to all suggestions)?
<hggdh> lazaruss: setting IMportance in bugs is a restricted operation; only members of bug-control and developers/maintainers can do it
<vish> lazaruss ¦ if the bug is a small suggestion to an existing app, then it is a wishlist.. only BugControl/maintainers can set importance to bugs
<hggdh> lazaruss: so you can ask here, and we will get it done for you
 * vish lalala and lets hggdh handle it..  :)
<hggdh> vish: no, please! Otherwise I get to be the most talkative person here...
<hggdh> er, writative?
<vish> hggdh ¦ but we like it when you are talking :)
<lazaruss> hggdh: right, ok, cheers, in which case https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/aptitude/+bug/664585 is a wishlist i think
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 664585 in aptitude (Ubuntu) "aptitude safe-upgrade (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<ssj6akshat> what about this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gwibber/+bug/663802
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 663802 in gwibber (Ubuntu) "Gwibber provides false client info to twitter.com (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Invalid]
 * hggdh is not really worried...
<vish> ssj6akshat ¦ thats a dup, there is another bug about it some, iirc.
<vish> ssj6akshat ¦ so, what you need to do is find the dup and mark it as a dup
<ssj6akshat> i set it to invalid, did i do the right thing?
<hggdh> ssj6akshat: in this case, it would be nice to find the original bug, and make this one a dup of it
 * ssj6akshat searches gwibber bugs
<vish> ssj6akshat ¦ invalid is not right, you can set it back to 'new' for now..
<hggdh> ssj6akshat: does not sound bad. It would be better if you start with a "thank you for opening this bug and helping make Ubuntu better", etc. It always help to be nice
<hggdh> ssj6akshat: also, you should give a link to (i.e., more information) to the reason you closed it. If it is a dup, marking it so suffices
<hggdh> lazaruss: looking
<lazaruss> also, do we need to point out bugs we believe are confirmed, or does bug control go through confirmed ones to set triaged status?
<hggdh> lazaruss: hum. I see no documentation for 'aptitude upgrade'
<hggdh> either on man of info
<hggdh> but it works...
<lazaruss> what does that mean for the bug? it's invalid?
<hggdh> lazaruss: no, not at all
<vish> sense ¦ the session logout/reboot/... prompt dialogue is ours, right?  isnt that from indicator-session?
<sense> vish: I think the session indicator calls the GNOME Session things that otherwise would show up in the System Menu.
<hggdh> lazaruss: answering your previous Q: anyone can mark a bug confirmed -- BUT you should not mark a bug YOU opened confirmed, someone else must verify it
<vish> hmm..
<lazaruss> is aptitude upgrade a synonym for safe-upgrade
<hggdh> lazaruss: no, they do not behave the same -- try it
<vish> sense ¦ ok.. /me checks upstream bugs..
<sense> ok!
<lazaruss> i know i can mark it confirmed, but do i have to tell a member of bug control to set it as triaged, or will part of the team be notified to do it?
<hggdh> lazaruss: did you open the bug yourself?
 * ssj6akshat is enjoy bug talk
<lazaruss> hggdh: i dont mean safe-upgrade, i mean full-upgrade, oops
 * ssj6akshat is enjoying bug talk
<lazaruss> hggdh: no, it's one of the completely new ones that i'm attempting to triage
<hggdh> lazaruss: please update the title and description accordingly, then. But -- if you opened it, you CANNOT confirm it
<hggdh> lazaruss: you can confirm any bug you did not open yourself, and -- if all necessary data is in the bug, you can ask someone here to set it to Triaged
<hggdh> ssj6akshat: yes, one can learn a lot by lurking :-)
<lazaruss> hggdh: thanks
<hggdh> lazaruss: please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad/KnowledgeBase for a series of links on how to do triaging
 * kklimonda_ has learnt a lot by lurking on various irc channels and mailing lists.. not to mention usenet
<hggdh> weird. anyone -- I would like possible explanations for the difference in the first and second run of 'aptitude upgrade' -> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/517544/
<sense> urgh
<kklimonda_> hggdh: hmm, choosing n has marked all the packages as installed manually?
<lazaruss> hggdh: aptitude update ?
<lazaruss> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mutter/+bug/664329 -> Triaged
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 664329 in mutter (Ubuntu) "mutter crashed with SIGSEGV in ctk_render_custom_quad_asm() (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<hggdh> kklimonda_: this is unexpected, though
<hggdh> lazaruss: how did you cofirm it?
<kklimonda_> hggdh: I agree, that does sound like a bug to me.
 * hggdh goes to open a bug...
<kklimonda_> hggdh: I just gave you one of the possible explanations for it :)
<hggdh> heh
<kklimonda_> I think packages' state is kept in /var/lib/apt/extended_status
<kklimonda_> hggdh: I'd check if the packages listed for removal still have Auto-Installed: 1 in this file
<hggdh> yes, I will check it, but I am guessing they don't have it anymore...
<hggdh> oh boy, aptitude needs some love on triaging...
<lazaruss> hggdh: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToTriage, Confirming section, "Are there sufficient log files and crash dumps"
<hggdh> lazaruss: did you check the startrace/threadstacktrace to be useful? (I did, but I would like you to answer)
<lazaruss> hggdh: I looked, saw mention of the same function as in the title
<lazaruss> hggdh: what makes it useful/not useful
<hggdh> lazaruss: either all frames are resolved (i.e., you have the function names in the frame) or at least the topmost (from the signal) are resolved
<lmontrie_> Hi there
<lazaruss> hggdh: frames?
<hggdh> lazaruss: in this case, only the two topmost are resolved, so it is a nogo
<hggdh> lazaruss: on a stacktrace (output from 'bt' or 'bt full' on GDB, each line is called a frame
<lmontrie_> I believe I might have spotted a duplicate bug, but I'd like someone to double-check it, as both bugs have been triaged by the same person, which seems a bit odd. They are bug #659748 and bug #647727
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 659748 in libunity-misc (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Some icons in system tray looks ugly (affects: 3) (heat: 18)" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/659748
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 647727 in unity (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Icon sometimes renders with black squares (affects: 4) (heat: 24)" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/647727
<lazaruss> hggdh: my bad, so what should be done?
<lazaruss> hggdh: and should it be set to incomplete?
<ssj6akshat> when is the papercut hunting season opening?
<hggdh> lazaruss: please put it in Incomplete, and add a blurb stating that the stacktrace provided is not resolved, and there is no coredump for apport to process...
<hggdh> lmontrie_: no, they are not the same -- one is cropping, the other is filling, issues. Also, these bugs are already Triaged, so they are out-of-scope for us
<hggdh> ssj6akshat: probably after UDS
<ssj6akshat> can't wait to write about it on OMG! Ubuntu!
<lmontrie_> hggdh: well, the screenshots attached to both bugs look pretty much the same to me. But anyway
<hggdh> lmontrie_: it also happens that Didier is one of the developers :-)
<lazaruss> hggdh: So the reporter needs to?
<lmontrie_> hggdh: yes, that's why I was asking first
<hggdh> lmontrie_: they look similar, I agree, but different enough when you look at the details
<lmontrie_> hggdh: fair enough. My mistake then ;)
<hggdh> lmontrie_: no problems, and thank you for helping
<hggdh> lazaruss: I actually think, now, the best is to close invalid, and ask the reporter to resubmit via apport.
<lazaruss> hggdh: it's tagged as apport-crash?
<ssj6akshat> hggdh, like ubuntu-bug mutter ?
<hggdh> ssj6akshat: yes
<hggdh> lazaruss: it is tagged as apport-crash, but I cannot see the coredump there, I am not sure what the OP did
<ssj6akshat> does this qualify as a papercut https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntuone-client/+bug/664330
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 664330 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) "Don't hide the option for removing the ubuntu one ribbon (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<hggdh> lazaruss: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses#Missing%20a%20crash%20report%20or%20having%20a%20.crash%20attachment sounds good as a response
<lazaruss> hggdh: cheers.
<lazaruss> leaving now, see you later
<hggdh> ssj6akshat: this sounds like a candidate, yes, when the papercuts season is opened
<hggdh> lazaruss: thanks for the help
<ssj6akshat> how do you participate in the UDS remotely?
<kklimonda_> ssj6akshat: http://www.lczajkowski.com/2010/10/19/how-to-remote-participate-at-uds-n-and-get-the-most-of-the-sessions/
<shadeslayer> pedro_: pingly
<ssj6akshat> kklimonda_ haha I am attending even though I have an exam on 27
<pedro_> shadeslayer, hello
<shadeslayer> pedro_: pm please :)
<pedro_> folks, if you're having issues with MSN on Empathy , please help us to test the proposed (python-papyon) package and give feedback on bug 663670
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 663670 in papyon (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 2 other projects) "empathy doesn't connect to msn - blocked connection (affects: 106) (dups: 5) (heat: 502)" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/663670
<vish> ssj6akshat ¦ did you find the dup for that gwibber bug ?
<ssj6akshat> no
<vish> ssj6akshat ¦ oh, neat you found Mark's comment, then you can just mark the bug as 'opinion'
<vish> or dup it to the main bug
<ssj6akshat> the bug with the comment?
<vish> ssj6akshat ¦ also see related Bug #628866
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 628866 in indicator-messages (Ubuntu Natty) (and 4 other projects) "Keypair needed per application: Gwibber identifies as 'Ubuntu by Ubuntu' during twitter OAuth (affects: 5) (heat: 90)" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/628866
<vish> ssj6akshat ¦ you can dup it to the above bug, just ask the reporter when he is noticing the client name as Ubuntu? if he mentions when sending from gwibber, then its dup of above bug
<ssj6akshat> but that bug looks different to me one says it MeMenu identifies a Ubuntu by Ubuntu
<ssj6akshat> another says gwibber is identified as ubuntu
<vish> ssj6akshat ¦ the tweet should be sent out right, if it is from gwibber it needs to be different..
<ssj6akshat> sorry that Bug #628866 says that Gwibber shows client Ubuntu by Ubuntu when you are authenticating with Twitter
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 628866 in indicator-messages (Ubuntu Natty) (and 4 other projects) "Keypair needed per application: Gwibber identifies as 'Ubuntu by Ubuntu' during twitter OAuth (affects: 5) (heat: 90)" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/628866
<nisshh> kermiac, ping
<ssj6akshat> o hai nisshh
<vish> ssj6akshat ¦ hmm? i dint understand..
<nisshh> hey ssj6akshat :)
<ssj6akshat> vish it refers to accounts window and not gwibber
<vish> ssj6akshat ¦ hmm, from bug report "When tweeting using Gwibber the client name reads 'Ubuntu'... "
<vish> ssj6akshat ¦ thats the same problem as mentioned in the example tweet » http://twitter.com/popey/status/22793839865
<vish>  anyhoo...
<ssj6akshat> vish i think popey meant this http://db.tt/XsKh7wK
 * vish shrugs
<vish> ssj6akshat ¦ well i dont see why then he would give the example tweet, its all connected and the same issue
<RedSingularity> What is the command to get the "version" of an installed package?
<ssj6akshat> vish, it says at auth it shows Ubuntu by Ubuntu which should be Ubuntu by Canonical and MeMenu should have separate OAuth keys even if it is using the same backend.
<charlie-tca> RedSingularity: apt-cache policy PACKAGE
<RedSingularity> charlie-tca: Thanks thats it!
<charlie-tca> no problem
<vish> ssj6akshat ¦ right, thats why i said ask the reporter where he is noticing the problem, dup the bug according to reply
<vish> ssj6akshat ¦ always when i doubt, ask.. we try not to assume for the reporter
<vish> when in*
<ssj6akshat> vish, we should ask seb128
<vish> ssj6akshat ¦ when you ask a question, remember to make the bug incomplete
<vish> ssj6akshat ¦ we also try not to bother seb128 for everything.. ;)
<seb128> ?
<vish> ssj6akshat ¦ first get a complete report from the reporter
<ssj6akshat> but it is already triaged by sladen which I think is a highly intelligent dude
<vish> ssj6akshat ¦ i meant for the bug you were triaging
<vish> ssj6akshat ¦ you were triaging that bug right or were you just asking a question since you messed up that bug ?
<ssj6akshat> I thought you were talking about Bug #628866
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 628866 in indicator-messages (Ubuntu Natty) (and 4 other projects) "Keypair needed per application: Gwibber identifies as 'Ubuntu by Ubuntu' during twitter OAuth (affects: 5) (heat: 90)" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/628866
<vish> ssj6akshat ¦  no
<ssj6akshat> stupid me
<ssj6akshat> vish you meant Bug #663802 right?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 663802 in gwibber (Ubuntu) "Gwibber provides false client info to twitter.com (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/663802
<vish> ssj6akshat ¦ yes
<ssj6akshat> vish, i have done it
<vish> ssj6akshat ¦ hmm, well you could have just asked where he noticed the 'Ubuntu', but close enough
<vish> ssj6akshat ¦ also subscribe to the bug, then you will be notified when the reporter replies
<vish> ssj6akshat ¦ depending on the reply you can mark the bug as a dup
<ssj6akshat> vish, thanks
<vish> np..
<ssj6akshat> I wish I could go to the UDS
<ssj6akshat> hi bilalakhtar
<bilalakhtar> hi ssj6akshat , how can I help you?
<ssj6akshat> nothing just a hi
<njin> hello: how is named Synaptic Package Manager in KDE ? Thanks
<micahg> njin: there was adept, but I think that's gone
<micahg> kpackagekit
<njin> micahg: Thanks a lot
<micahg> oh, adept is still around :)
<ssj6akshat> there is also a tool called Muon
<micahg> njin: muon is the new one
<njin> but one that works like Synaptic
<njin> ?
<micahg> njin: kpackagekit and muon
<njin> ok thanks
 * charlie-tca thinks "good luck with works like Synaptic in kde"
<micahg> njin: http://dohbuoy.wordpress.com/2010/10/12/kubuntu-and-package-managers/
<jcastro> charlie-tca: hey looks like karl got tomboy working
<charlie-tca> jcastro: I guess I will install it again and check then. Thanks for all your help with that one.
<yofel> charlie-tca: actually muon is pretty usable
<charlie-tca> upgrading to natty now. Will look at tomboy after the upgrade
<hggdh> oh fearless folks...
<greg-g> jcastro / bdmurray / pedro_ : one of you mind extending my bugcontrol membership? THANKS!
<pedro_> greg-g, doing it, one sec
<pedro_> greg-g, renewed
<greg-g> thankya much, pedro_
<pedro_> you're welcome
<RedSingularity> someone mark bug 663099 High please?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 663099 in ubuntu "failed to fetch http://ftp.udc.es/ubunto/pool/universe/o/orc/liborc-0.4-0_0.4-5-1_i386.deb 404 Not Found (affects: 1) (heat: 10)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/663099
<micahg> RedSingularity: no
<micahg> RedSingularity: that's the broken mirror
<RedSingularity> yes sir it is
<micahg> hggdh: what's the deal w/broken mirrors ^^^
<RedSingularity> Broken mirror not considered a bug then?
<Pici> RedSingularity: What version of Ubuntu is that?
<RedSingularity> Pici:  thats a good question.  You think it could be unsupported?
<Pici> Superseded on 2010-07-16 by orc - 0.4.6-1
<Pici> Supposing you're talking about MAverick.
<RedSingularity> Pici:  when i tested it I used 10.10
<hggdh> so it is gone. Superseeded. You are tryng to update/install a version that no longer exists
<hggdh> this bug should actually be closed
<ssj6akshat> hggdh, marked invalid
<jibel> RedSingularity, there's no version 0.4.5-1of liborc-0.4-0 in Ubuntu. Ask to the user to refresh his cache the try performing the upgrade again.
<hggdh> current is liborc-0.4-0_0.4.6-1
<jibel> this package moved from universe to main in maverick, so that's really weird to look for a 0.4.5-1 in universe
<hggdh> indeed. I wonder how up-to-date was the OP re. pockets
<hggdh> and, on Lucid it is 0.4.3, so... the OP must have been running Maverick, or something like it
<micahg> jibel: the mirror is broke
<micahg> hggdh: ^^
<jibel> micahg, no, why would it be ?
<jibel> micahg, the package simply don't exists.
<micahg> jibel: http://ftp.udc.es/ubuntu/pool/universe/o/orc/
<jibel> Removed from disk on 2010-07-21.
<micahg> jibel: mirror is broke
<jibel> micahg, don't you have the content of the directory ?
<micahg> oh, it was fixed...good :)
<jibel> micahg, that's exactly the same content than on the main mirror
<Pici> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/orc/+publishinghistory
<micahg> jibel: it was broke before and showed that file
<micahg> RedSingularity: close invalid
<RedSingularity> micahg ok
<hggdh> now I am confused
<hggdh> micahg: the link you gave us only shows files up to Lucid
<micahg> hggdh: the mirror was very out of date, someone must have fixed it, we need a procedure for mirrors
<micahg> !info liborc maverick
<ubot2> micahg: Package liborc does not exist in maverick
<micahg> !info liborc-0.4-0 maverick
<ubot2> micahg: liborc-0.4-0 (source: orc): Library of Optimized Inner Loops Runtime Compiler. In component main, is optional. Version 0.4.5-1 (maverick), package size 111 kB, installed size 416 kB
<ssj6akshat> ugh its 2:20 AM, must get sleep, bye all
<micahg> hggdh: it's in main now :)
<hggdh> duh
<jibel> I find always annoying to close a report as invalid when it's a user error.
<hggdh> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive/Mirroring
<jibel> you leave the user alone with his problem.
<micahg> jibel: it wasn't user error, the mirror was broke
<hggdh> and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors
<RedSingularity> What should i tell him?
<micahg> hggdh: right, but what do we do with bugs, do you think we can get the mirror team to have a project on LP we can move bugs to?
<hggdh> jibel: I also. Most of the times I give some instructions on how to proceed
<jibel> I'd say please update your cache and try performing the upgrade/install again, set to incomplete
<micahg> RedSingularity: the mirror was broke and it should be working again
<hggdh> micahg: I think it would be a good idea
<jibel> and if it fixes your problem set please set the status to 'invalid'
<jibel> most of the time the users will close their report themselves and you won't even have to do that.
<jibel> micahg, the mirror team don't use LP to track mirrors problems.
<micahg> jibel: right, maybe we can change that?
<jibel> I already talked with them about that, but lets try again, yes.
<jibel> at best they can redirect the failed mirror to another place but that will stay like this forever since only the local admin can do something.
<jibel> and the mirror admin won't track every single of the hundreds of mirrors
<hggdh> indeed, but the status of a mirror can be cancelled if it is not behaving
<hggdh> the whole point is users need mirrors to update, and we should at least make an effort to only list working mirrors
 * micahg has a meeting, bbl
<jibel> it's worth a discussion with the mirror team anyway because this is a recurrent problem,  especially on release time, and there's no clear policy.
<hggdh> I agree. Any chance of getting hold of them on UDS? perhaps pinging elmo?
<RedSingularity> I have a bug that I have confirmed and it seems like a wishlist item.  Anyone take a look and give some input?  bug 663457  Thanks.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 663457 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "update-manager window should be easily resizable without loosing the action buttons on small screens (netbooks) (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/663457
<layn> Hi
<BUGabundo> guud evening everyone. may the moon shine over you
<layn> BUGabundo: Hi
<jibel> RedSingularity, this is a bug in aptdaemon and I'd say medium rather than wishlist, because this is a usability issue.
<jibel> RedSingularity, check for duplicates this is a long standing issue.
<RedSingularity> jibel:  Ok i will.  How did you know its aptdaemon though?
<devildante> RedSingularity: it's because aptdaemon handles the install/update process
<jibel> RedSingularity, this is the back end for software-center and update-manager and which displays the progress information.
<RedSingularity> devildante,jibel: Oh.  He is having a problem with the actual update manager window though...isnt that part of the package update-manager?
<devildante> "Due to the screen resolution I wasn't able to open the detail window (terminal view during) updates, because the action buttons /cancel, continue/ are missing."
<devildante> since he said "terminal", I suppose it's during install
<devildante> so it's aptdaemon
<layn> hey guys I too have encountered the same problem
<layn> on 10.10
<layn> problem to make updates to the fact I was considering
<RedSingularity> devildante:  change the package then?  And what do you suggest marking as?  Medium?
<devildante> RedSingularity: change it to aptdaemon, and mark as Medium
<RedSingularity> devildante:  Can you mark medium for me?
<jibel> RedSingularity, the terminal window was synaptic now it's aptdaemon.
<devildante> RedSingularity: done
<RedSingularity> devildante:  Thanks.  Mark as triaged too or no need?
<devildante> RedSingularity: already triaged it :)
<RedSingularity> devildante:  Excellent.  Thanks again :)  Anything else I should do with it?
<devildante> RedSingularity: nah, let the devs handle it from here
<devildante> np :)
<RedSingularity> :) :)
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-10-22
<RedSingularity> If a user reports a bug and it is really just user error should it be given an importance rating?
<JFo> RedSingularity, I would say no, but the error needs to be explained to the reporter
<JFo> so that they understand what happened and why
<JFo> sound reasonable?
<RedSingularity> JFo:  sounds good to me
<RedSingularity> thanks
<JFo> my pleasure RedSingularity
 * RedSingularity is all alone??
<micahg> RedSingularity: what makes you think that with 112 people in the room
<RedSingularity> micahg.......the silence......
<RedSingularity> I am off to bed anyway.  Have a good one :)
<micahg> RedSingularity: why are you telling people to destroy their Firefox profiles?
<galoisfield> hi all..am a newbee to linux..suppose i find that there is some mistake in any of the gnome apps,can i get its source code,fix it and report to the community?
<ssj6akshat> to get the source code in a terminal type apt-get source <package name>
<nigelb> galoisfield: Also, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs on how to report bugs
<ssj6akshat> should this bug #96083 be closed? it is from 7.04
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 96083 in migration-assistant (Ubuntu) "Installer hangs at "Migrate" on eMachines w3080 w/XP on 2nd HD (heat: 12)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/96083
<ssj6akshat> should this bug #96083 be closed? it is from 7.04
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 96083 in migration-assistant (Ubuntu) "Installer hangs at "Migrate" on eMachines w3080 w/XP on 2nd HD (heat: 12)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/96083
<bilalakhtar> ssj6akshat: no, in some cases it might happen that the same bug affects current versions also
<bilalakhtar> don't just close blindly
<bilalakhtar> get the reportd to confirm on latest release (maverick)
<bilalakhtar> *reporter
<lifeless> if you can't confirm yourself
<lifeless> and only if you have reason to think it has been fixed
<lifeless> it really annoys reporters to have requests to reconfirm when we've done nothing to actually help with the bug.
<lifeless> *really annoys*
<ssj6akshat> okay
<ssj6akshat> please set this bug's status to Won't Fix bug #161101
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 161101 in neutrino (Ubuntu) "The "Close" button in "About" window is not working (heat: 3)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/161101
<ssj6akshat> since the project is dead and is no longer maintained
<bilalakhtar> okie
<bilalakhtar> ssj6akshat: Cannot
<ssj6akshat> why?
<bilalakhtar> ssj6akshat: The project's no longer maintained, but still the package is maintained by Debian QA
<bilalakhtar> and I can fix it
<bilalakhtar> Won't fix -> Cannot be fixed
<bilalakhtar> Which translates to:
<bilalakhtar> 1) The fix is impossible by design
<bilalakhtar> 2) The fix goes against a design decision
<bilalakhtar> None of these block this bug
<bilalakhtar> Infact
<bilalakhtar> it should be confirmed if it can be reproduced
<ssj6akshat> then fix it, I can't see an old bug standing
<sbeattie> bilalakhtar: umm, neutrino got pulled from the archive in intrepid's cycle: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/neutrino/+publishinghistory
<bilalakhtar> really?
<bilalakhtar> Then why didn't this bug get deleted?
<bilalakhtar> okay, marking Won't fix
<bilalakhtar> ssj6akshat: ^^
<ssj6akshat> yay victory
<ssj6akshat> shouldn't bug #199716 be marked Fix Commited if a proposed branch is merged?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 199716 in ubuntu-meta (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Implement XDG Base Directory Specification for all *buntu specific software (affects: 1) (heat: 3)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/199716
<ssj6akshat> anyone?
<ssj6akshat> shouldn't bug #199716 be marked Fix Commited if a proposed branch is merged?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 199716 in ubuntu-meta (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Implement XDG Base Directory Specification for all *buntu specific software (affects: 1) (heat: 3)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/199716
<ssj6akshat> anyone?
<jibel> ssj6akshat, fix released for update-manager. Fixed in update-manager (1:0.131)
<vish> !patience | ssj6akshat helps too..
<ubot2> ssj6akshat helps too..: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<vish> err.. we need a better factoid here ;p
<ssj6akshat> jibel, should i set it to Fix Released?
<ssj6akshat> !thank vish
<ubot2> Factoid 'thank vish' not found
<ssj6akshat> :s
<vish> ssj6akshat ¦ yea, no one thanks me! ;p
<jibel> ssj6akshat, yes, set it to fix released
<ssj6akshat> jibel, done
<jibel> ssj6akshat, thank you
<algnod> hi all, i have confirmed 656035 could someone set this to triaged? it seems like an upstream bug, is this correct?
<algnod> gotta go
<geekosopher> got disconnected, so don't know whether someone replied previously to my question, so repeating it...
<geekosopher> can bug 644223 be marked as triaged? It is already confirmed by more than two users, has quite some info on the report as well as in its duplicates (don't know whether its enough)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 644223 in pm-utils (Ubuntu) "Suspend problem with Maverick on ThinkPad W500 (affects: 19) (dups: 3) (heat: 82)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/644223
<geekosopher> wow! channel silent for last 45 mins (except my babble). is there a football match being played somewhere? :)
<ssj6akshat> geekosopher, I was studying for exams
<geekosopher> ssj6akshat: sorry to disturb buddy
<ssj6akshat> can bug #224283 be marked as Won't Fix since xulrunner 1.9 is now unsupported by mozilla and is unsupported in Hardy too https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2010-June/000719.html
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 224283 in xulrunner-1.9 (Ubuntu) "fonts are insanely huge after upgrading to Hardy (heat: 3)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/224283
<ssj6akshat> and all the desktop releases before  hardy are eol
<jpds> ssj6akshat: Except Jaunty.
<ssj6akshat> jpds, jaunty is after hardy
<ssj6akshat> also isn't jaunty EOL today?
<jibel> ssj6akshat, jaunty eol is tomorrow
<jibel> ssj6akshat, the fact that xulrunner-1.9 is not supported by mozilla doesn't make the bug a "won't fix". Hardy is supported until april 2013 and 2015 for server.
<Pici> 23rd.
<jibel> ssj6akshat, and if some good soul wants to investigate and fix it, he's welcomed.
<jibel> ssj6akshat, hardy is supported until 2011 and 2013 for server.
<Pici> More timing stuff here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<ssj6akshat> jibel, but you can't upgrade to hardy since older desktop releases are EOL
<hggdh> ssj6akshat:why not?
<jibel> ssj6akshat, why not ?
<jibel> hggdh, stop reading my mind
<hggdh> :-)
<ssj6akshat> aah, you can still upgrade https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<hggdh> :-)
<ssj6akshat> hggdh, oh I forgot xulrunner 1.9 is not even supported by canonical they pushed 1.9.2.4 a long time ago
<hggdh> pedro_: massive requests to joing bugsquad?
<hggdh> :-)
<pedro_> hggdh, just cleaning up the queue :-P
<hggdh> ? was there a queue?
<pedro_> of proposed members, yes
<hggdh> I thought we would get the request on email. Hum. Are they sent round-robin (or something) to each of the admins?
<layn> Hi
<layn> hello guys can make the progress of release by changing the name of the source distribution in the repo list?
<layn> someone knows this practice?
<layn> :-&
<jibel> hggdh, pedro_, I think I've made my 5-a-day https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20101021
<jibel> :-)
<pedro_> jibel, wow you mean like 500 a day ? :-P
<hggdh> jibel: you made a bit more than 5-a-day :-)
<jibel> I can't stand regressions anymore for today
<hggdh> LOL
 * jibel -> coffee break
<AbhiJit> hi
<AbhiJit> is gnome do is in active development/
<AbhiJit> ?
<AbhiJit> i have a bug for it
<ssj6akshat>  don't wait, just file it
 * micahg thought we gave up on asking if things are still an issue
<persia> We basically did, but LP development tends to lag behind bugsquad practice :)
<micahg> does bug control have the ability to add tasks now?
<ssj6akshat> can anyone set this bug #624622 's status as Won't Fix since Dock is split from Do
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 624622 in do "Have a blank screen i have to press to get docky working (affects: 1) (heat: 158)" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/624622
<persia> micahg, I don't think so: I think you need to be an uploader for something to do more than nominate.
<micahg> hmm, how was jibel able to add tasks then
<micahg> oh, he's a member of -drivers
<micahg> through the QA team, makes sense :)
<jibel> micahg, if you're referring to the 'is it still an issue' I asked, that's because I was cleaning regression-* bugs and I can't test in every release to know in which release the regression still lies and there's not always the relevant bits in the changelog.
<jibel>  It's much faster to ask then.
<micahg> jibel: yes, but I'm not on Lucid, so I can't test anymore
<micahg> jibel: also, that's what VMs are for
<jibel> micahg, you not, but if we're talking about 511250, another commenter confirmed and a dev will look at it.
<micahg> jibel: I'm one of the devs in this case :P
<jibel> micahg, I know that :-) but chrisccoulson just assigned the bug to himself
<persia> We'd do better to never consider any group (triagers, reporters, developers, etc.) external to ourselves.  We might not be very good at some task, but as soon as we assume it is now someone else's problem, we run into issues.
<micahg> was referring to bug 548567 though
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 548567 in update-notifier (Ubuntu) "update notifier not appearing after upgrade to Lucid (affects: 3) (heat: 18)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/548567
<chrisccoulson> hi!
<bbordwell> chrisccoulson, hi
<bbordwell> micahg, do you know who works on light-themes?
<jibel> micahg, same thing, the bug was tagged regression-potential in lucid beta, but I needed to check if that's still a regression in lucid final and maverick because one of the commenter says he's experiencing it after you said it's fixed.
<micahg> bbordwell: I think vish was working on it a little
<micahg> jibel: hmm, ok
<bbordwell> vish, are you around?
<jibel> micahg, I'm sorry, but I really can't check myself in a VM all the reports we had to clean.
<jibel> micahg, I'll do a second pass in 1 month if there's no reply.
<micahg> jibel: hmmm..ok
<hggdh> re. all of that -- we need to revisit the whole concept of triaging -- including required changes in default LP behaviour
<micahg> hggdh: +1 :) (also see discussion on this in -devel :))
<charlie-tca> +1
<hggdh> micahg: yes, I sent an internal email about that thread. I think *all* of them are correct
<pedro_> hggdh, are you going to register a blueprint to discuss it while at UDS?
<hggdh> pedro_: I was thinking about it. The more I think, the more important I see it
<pedro_> would be great to have one
 * hggdh goes to enter the BP
<bbordwell> hggdh, well vish does not seem to be around, do you know how I could get this bug some attention with a dev? It seems that no one is looking at it: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-applets/+bug/640096
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 640096 in light-themes (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "cpufreq using grey almost invisible font (affects: 57) (dups: 9) (heat: 212)" [Medium,Triaged]
<hggdh> bbordwell: looking
<persia> hggdh, Please subscribe me to that one (as essential).
<hggdh> persia: ack
<hggdh> bbordwell: I think the best option is to raise it on the #ubuntu-desktop channel
<bbordwell> alright thanks
<hggdh> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2010-October/031866.html
<hggdh> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2010-October/031866.html
<hggdh> dammit
<hggdh> https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/ubuntutheproject-qa-n-triage-revisited
<hggdh> there it is. persia, I added you in already
 * charlie-tca subscribing too
<vish> bbordwell ¦ hey
<bbordwell> vish, hey I heard that you had done some work with light-themes and I was wondering if you could take an interest in this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-applets/+bug/640096
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 640096 in light-themes (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "cpufreq using grey almost invisible font (affects: 57) (dups: 9) (heat: 212)" [Medium,Triaged]
<vish> bbordwell ¦ replied on -desktop :)
<persia> Is the following a bug: Update Manager shows up, and tells me there are 31 packages to install.  I click "check", and it processes a bit, and there are zero packages to install.  To be fair, I happened to be fiddling with a package management tool when it launched, but ought it automagically go away?
<micahg> persia: you mean should update-manager disappear if there are 0 pacakges?
<hggdh> persia: if you were updating the system on another thread, then yes it can happen, the update-manager tries to keep up-to-date
<persia> Right.  I know precisely why this happens: I'm wondering if after update-manager opens in the background, it ought check to see if the state changed every hour or so, and if there aren't pending updates, silently close itself.
<persia> It's one of those fiddly usability things: is it worse to close it later or to have your computer lose performance while it reindexes?
<persia> If others also think it's a bug, I'll file it.  Otherwise, I'll forget all about it.
<charlie-tca> I find it bothersome when using Ubuntu that it can open and minimize itself, but never close itself
<persia> Then I'll call it a bug :)
 * persia files
<charlie-tca> I will even triage it
<hggdh> heh
 * charlie-tca thought he did that one before, to be honest
<persia> charlie-tca, Would you mind checking?  If so, I'll not complete filing it.
<charlie-tca> If I did, it would be closed already
<charlie-tca> but I am looking
<persia> Lying around as expired is fine, or wontfix, or whatever :)  I know it's not Fix Released.
<charlie-tca> nope, it was different
<persia> OK.  New bug then :)
<charlie-tca> hmm, whatever I screwed up trying to upgrade to natty will require a new install of maverick to try it again.
<persia> charlie-tca, bug #665191
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 665191 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "Update Manager stays open when it doesn't need to do so (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/665191
<charlie-tca> Thanks
<charlie-tca> triaged
<persia> Thanks.
<charlie-tca> Guess I better go fix the sprinkler system before it freezes now
<xelister> nepomuku!  causes users to commit sepuku
<xelister> half year ago I wasted days on getting damn nepomuku/akonadi working to be able to use kmail.  Now after upgrade to 10.10, AGAIN Im unable to use my kmail. jesus
<xelister> how about providing users with options like: [x] I dont care about no damn semantic search bs, just let me use my applications normally  and programs like kmail will "just work"
<hggdh> xelister: ranting here will not help any...
<xelister> yeap, that's why Im proposing an option to opt out of this bloat and "semantic search" - what ever this function is (sounds like bs to me, but just imho),  some users will prefer to just have applications working. Essentiall apps like say, email client?!
<hggdh> xelister: have you opened a bug on your problem? Also, this is open source. Propose a fix.
<xelister> well, why are we at all using this nepomuku, it seems to only annoy users.  Perhpas the bug proposition should be to remove that alltogeather from default installation at least
<xelister> *of kde / kmail
<hggdh> IDK, I do not use kmail. But, without a bug, nothing will be done
<pedro_> there's no kubuntu channel?
<xelister> many developers there, pedro_?
<pedro_> xelister, i'm wondering if there's a kubuntu channel because you might get better feedback there
<xelister> well last time after long hours across few channels including nepomuk/akonadi developers, we where able to make kmail work on report a bug or two in the process.  WHY I ahve to do this now AGAIN.
<hggdh> and here we do not fix bugs. This channel is not about fixing bugs
<xelister> then which? -motu ?
<hggdh> this is a KDE-specific issue, affecting core KDE applications. -motu is not the right place
<pedro_> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/ContactUs <- xelister
<xelister> hggdh: yeah why report a bug, it's the same thing as half year ago
<hggdh> xelister: OK. Then please do not rant here.
<bbordwell> how do you open a report against a specific version of ubuntu, say it should be fix released in the package, but it is not fixed in lucid. (for example: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+source/poppler/+bug/547225)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 547225 in poppler (Ubuntu Lucid) (and 2 other projects) "Evince fails to properly display this "type" of pdf (affects: 2) (heat: 16)" [Low,Triaged]
<persia> bbordwell, "Nominate for Release" (which has been done for that bug)
<bbordwell> persia, ahh does the upstream patch need to be found first?
<persia> bbordwell, Are you asking how to achieve an effect like the one for that bug, or what to do for that specific bug?
<bbordwell> like that bug
<bbordwell> this is the bug I am looking at
<bbordwell> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/poppler/+bug/665226
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 665226 in poppler (Ubuntu) "evince shows blank page where acroread does not (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Low,New]
<bbordwell> fixed in upstream poppler and maverick
<persia> Use "Nominate for Release".  This should only be done if you beleive the SRU criteria are met
<persia> !sru
<ubot2> Stable Release Update information is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<bbordwell> ya that page says that the upstream patch needs to be found
<bbordwell> so i will not nominate it
<pedro_> bbordwell, and i will reject it
<persia> Well, we need a fix.
<pedro_> bbordwell, please do not nominate every single bug
<xelister> another way of Ubuntu blocking typical office use:  opening PDFs in GIMP. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gimp/+bug/574342 ; Anything else to be done to have this fixed soon?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 574342 in gimp (Ubuntu) "GIMP set as default pdf viewer (affects: 4) (heat: 22)" [Medium,Confirmed]
<bbordwell> pedro_, you misread me I said I would not nominate it
<pedro_> bbordwell, oops i think i did
<pedro_> bbordwell, btw don't re open the bugs just because
<pedro_> please add a comment on it
<persia> xelister, What that seems to mostly need is someone determining *why* that happens, and fixing it.
<xelister> persia: how to display/edit information about programs association with file types?
<persia> Heh.  There's N ways.
<bbordwell> pedro_, okay, but why the comment I did not reopen any bug
<persia> And all of them are broken in various ways.
<xelister> persia: :/
<pedro_> bbordwell, I've marked the bug as incomplete per my previous comment there, and you set it as new
<xelister> I love it like KDE, since like 4 years, takes 10 seconds to simply save the changed file association
<persia> the big ones are probably xdg-mime, Debian's MIME system, and python's broken fake-MIME-by-guessing-at-extensions-whilst-ignoring-filetype
<pedro_> bbordwell, probably lp collision or something?
<bbordwell> pedro_, haha ya I wondered what was going on
<pedro_> bbordwell, let's blame lp ;-)
<xelister> persia: one advantage of using extension only is performance of disc I/O
<bbordwell> pedro_, btw I have confirmed that bug does work on maverick, and that it does not on lucid
<pedro_> bbordwell, awesome, thanks
<persia> xelister, Sure, but it's wrong.  The magic number is much more likely to be accurate (and can distinguish all sorts of useful things, like the language of a text document, various markups, etc.)
<bbordwell> pedro_, also I will just let you take over that bug so we do not have any more lp collisions haha
<pedro_> bbordwell, no worries, either of us can look, let's just make sure to reload the page ;-)
<pedro_> would be nice to have a collision warning on lp, just like bugzilla does
<persia> pedro_, Is there already an open bug about that?
<pedro_> mm i think there's one
 * pedro_ search
<pedro_> persia, bbordwell bug 28459
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 28459 in malone "Handle mid-air collisions in bug reports (affects: 2) (dups: 6) (heat: 37)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/28459
<pedro_> must be hard to implement since it was filed on 2006
<bbordwell> I am a little hesitant about changing the importance set by someone else but would you guys agree that this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mesa/+bug/654361 should be marked as much higher than low?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 654361 in mesa (Ubuntu) "GLX 1.3 programs (like clutter) fail with software rasteriser (affects: 5) (dups: 1) (heat: 32)" [Low,Confirmed]
<bbordwell> that causes quadrapassel, a game included by default, to fail to launch on any system without 3d accel (mostly nouveau)
<persia> pedro_, Or just not have convincing enough stories :)
<persia> bbordwell, It's still "low", because it's a fault that we presume a minority of people (including myself) experience.
<layn> Hi for everyone
<layn> I am examining this report: # 665369 I think we can classify as incomplete what do you think?
<persia> bug #665369
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 665369 in slime "#+nil ,@(foo) not fontified correctly (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/665369
<persia> I don't think that's incomplete at all.
<persia> Plus, it's not an Ubuntu bug: it's a Slime bug, so it's best to talk to the Slime folk.
<persia> One key bit of information is that the bug reporter *is* a slime developer, so I presume it's a useful and accurate bug for the slime developers, even if it looks like nonsense to people unfamiliar with slime.
 * persia puts it back to New, figuring the slime devs probably know which bugs they care about
<layn> persia: ok thanks! I think I could assign it to the team slime?
<persia> layn, We don't assign bugs to other folk.  We only assign them to ourselves if we're going to work on them.
<persia> Bugs that aren't assigned are best left alone (unless you want to work on it), so that someone else has a chance.  Maybe a long-time developer.  Maybe someone new just getting interested.
<layn> oops ok
<hggdh> layn: we only deal with bugs in Ubuntu. Any other bug is out-of-bounds
<slink3r> could you unlink 665343 as duplicate of 664753 for me by chance?
<slink3r> sorry
<hggdh> bugs 665343 664753
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 665343 in gnome-utils (Ubuntu) "dictionary default server does not give definitions/@ in english form. (dup-of: 664753)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/665343
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 664753 in gnome-utils (Ubuntu) "can no longer lookup words via dictionary.org (affects: 4) (dups: 1) (heat: 20)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/664753
<slink3r> thank you
<layn> hggdh:  ok sorry
<hggdh> slink3r: done. Now how did you confirm 665343?
<slink3r> no, I was rushing
<persia> It's never worth rushing.
<layn> hggdh: I asked the team to deal with the slime bug
<slink3r> yeah, I won't again
<persia> There's simply no benefit?
<persia> layn, Which team?
<layn> persia: in fact, Tobias C. I checked Rittweiler intervened and belongs to the slime team and I asked him to take matters
<persia> layn, Better just to leave that kind of bug alone.
<hggdh> layn: again: we do *not* touch bugs that are not from Ubuntu. Not at all. NEVER.
<persia> (unless we happen to be part of the upstream team while wearing another hat)
 * hggdh idly wonders if it is time to have a look at Opinion bugs...
<layn> hggdh: hey guys sorry but I reported the bug should I do now as I was trying to resolve
<hggdh> layn: which bug?
<layn> hggdh: Bug #665369  I can change the status? or you can do for me?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 665369 in slime "#+nil ,@(foo) not fontified correctly (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/665369
<hggdh> layn: the bug is already back in New, persia changed it.
<hggdh> layn: this bug is NOT Ubuntu, please do not work on it
<layn> hggdh: scuse me, In fact it was my mistake not to touch it raise my hands to say that absolutely put more attention
<layn> hggdh: I offer my apologies to slime team if necessary
<hggdh> layn: the only action you got was a request from the developer NOT to touch it anymore
<layn> hggdh: this slime? ok
<hggdh> yes
<layn> hggdh: do not touch
<hggdh> correct, thank you
<layn> hggdh: I pretend not to have all vito I would not make mistakes
<layn> hggdh: I pretend not to have seen all I would not make mistakes
<layn> hggdh:  cosa ne pensi di questo? #665390 believe we can confirm or incomplete?
<hggdh> bug 665390
<ubot2> hggdh: Bug 665390 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/665390 is private
<slink3r> Not all programs are guaranteed to use 24-hour time it says in help.ubuntu.com, so if someone reports a program which doesn't as a bug, should I just link that page?
<slink3r> or forward it upstream as a request?
<slink3r> bug 664965
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 664965 in tomboy (Ubuntu) "Tomboy shows AM/PM instead of using the locales settings (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/664965
<layn> For I do not think this is a bug
<slink3r> alright, I'll state that
<slink3r> thanks
<hggdh> layn: it might be a dup of bug 664014. BUT THEY ARE NOT UBUNTU!
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 664014 in indicator-applet "Clicking a dropdown menu when another window opens. Computer freezes. (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/664014
<persia> layn, How are you discovering bugs to triage?
<layn> hggdh:  sorry but where can I get exclusive ubuntu bug can give me the link to alerts
<hggdh> slink3r: I would say it is a bug (not respecting locales, which means internationalisation is weak/missing/wrong)
<hggdh> slink3r: it will probably end as a wishlist, with an upstream bug linked in
<layn> persia: I'm looking at the new bugs reported
<persia> layn, Where?
<layn> persia:launchpad.net Bug tracking
<persia> URL?
<hggdh> layn: you can use this: http://tinyurl.com/37nuplc
<hggdh> layn: it will give you New/Incomplete bugs in Ubuntu
<layn> hggdh: friendly ok I'll go there then others will not touch them
<hggdh> layn: thank you
<layn> hggdh: I am that I have to thank you for being nice
<hggdh> layn: you are welcome
<persia> layn, If you run out, for any reason, feel free to ask here for guides.
<persia> There's lots of good ways to get lists of useful Ubuntu bugs, or fresh Ubuntu bugs, etc.
<slink3r> hggdh: thanks
<layn> persia: Thanks in fact I doubted that I now have been resolved
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-10-23
<layn> persia: are not a lot in ubuntu squad and try to be helpful did not want to create problems
<persia> layn, This is triage: the key thing to keep in mind is "Before all, do no harm".  This often means it's better to ask for others opinions before doing anything, and sometimes it's better to do nothing after several hours of work just because one can't sort it (and neither can anyone else).
<slink3r> hggdh: I upstreamed 664965
<layn> persia:  look here! Now I found a bug in previous Bug # 618637 08/16/2010 and duplicate result has now been reported as bug # 665392 should act in this case?
<layn> persia: mark it as duplicate?
<layn> persia: or invalid duplicate
<persia> bug #618637
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 618637 in oss4 (Ubuntu) "package oss4-dkms 4.2-build2002-2 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 10 (dup-of: 601342)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/618637
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 601342 in oss4 (Ubuntu) "kernel update breaks oss4 (affects: 44) (dups: 55) (heat: 455)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/601342
<persia> bug #665392
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 665392 in oss4 (Ubuntu) "package oss4-dkms 4.2-build2002-2 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 10 (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/665392
<layn> yes
<persia> layn, Those are slightly different: check the DpkgTerminalLog for each of 618637 and 665392
<persia> In this case, it happens to be the same bug, but be *very* careful to check each part to make sure of duplicates, and ask if everything isn't precisely the same (unless you encountered that specific sort of issue before)
<persia> *BUT*
<persia> You need to look more carefully at 618637 and notice it's a duplicate of 601342.
<persia> So the appropriate action is to set 665392 as a duplicate of 601342
<layn> persia: in fact change the form and the version of the system I only see these differences
<persia> You don't see the difference in kernels?
<layn> oh yes
<persia> Sometimes that affects things, and makes bugs not duplicate.
<slink3r> haha, 664657 doesn't even seem like a bug, I think I like the way the expected result operates less than the actual result
<persia> I've seen this specific bug before, and I know (roughly) why it is happening: at least enough to know the same fix will sort it for both linux-image-generic and linux-image-generic-pae, so if you trust me, you can mark them duplicate.  If you don't trust me, you can investigate what is happening in a bit more detail, and determine if they are the same issue.
<layn> persia: then confirm it is not a duplicate and is valid
<persia> I think 665392 is duplicate to 601342, but you're triaging 665392, so it matters what *you* think is right (although It's always good to check with others)
<slink3r> but I can see where they're coming from
<layn> persia:  I'm sure
<layn> persia: in fact it is reported the same bug I agree with you then mark duplicate persia
<persia> layn, OK.  Go ahead and mark the duplicate, and now look for another bug.
<persia> I have to head off soon, but maybe someone else can review if you have questions.
<layn> persia: ok
<layn> persia: marked
<RedSingularity> micahg:  There was a corruption in their folder so i had them remove the whole folder.  I warned it would delete all their preferences though.  He didnt seem to mind.....
<layn> persia: now I'm considering this report Bug # 665398
<layn> #665398
<layn> hey guy I report a bug in progress while I rate?
<layn> persia: I report a bug in progress while I rate?
<hggdh> layn: no, you do not.
<layn> hggdh: ok
<layn> hggdh: you a quick way to identify possible duplicates?
<hggdh> layn: no, you have to look at each one
<layn> hggdh: I had thought but I was hoping you would tell me to
<layn> #665398
<hggdh> bug 665398
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 665398 in kpackagekit (Ubuntu) "difficulty to read not installed software line (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/665398
<hggdh> layn: I do not know, I do not run KDE
<layn> hggdh: I'm trying to package but I am not having the problem described
<layn> hggdh: also runs on ubuntu
<hggdh> layn: Ubuntu comes in many flavours: Ubuntu itself (Gnome), Kubuntu (KDE) Xubuntu (lightweight X), etc
<hggdh> layn: I run Ubuntu, not kubuntu.
<layn> hggdh: actually the writing is clear that describe the software installed but not so much I almost could not be read the report as invalid what do you think?
<layn> hggdh: I know the versions of Ubuntu and Ubuntu well enough to be able to distinguish
<layn> :)
<yofel_> layn: the kubuntu team only tracks kubuntu specific and/or serious bugs in KDE on launchpad. For most bugs you report the bug at bugs.kde.org and set the launchpad task invalid
<layn> I believe that those who reported the bug to be a bit blind. I'm testing
<layn> yofel: I do not know even if the package runs on ubuntu, not only on kde?
<yofel> layn: just tested it here, it uses the 'Invactive Text' color which is supposed to be a bit less visible
<yofel> layn: I use kubuntu - kpackagekit should work fine on ubuntu too though (will pull in kde libs though)
<yofel> *inactive text
<layn> is in fact even I have noticed the text slightly so clearly point out the invalid
<yofel> well, it would probably be a valid wishlist bug on bugs.kde.org if you or the reporter want to report it there
<layn> yofel: How do I report on bugs.kde.org wishlist?
<yofel> layn: you'll need an accounc (it's bugzilla)  - on https://bugs.kde.org/enter_bug.cgi click on full list -> kpackagekit and follow the instructions
<layn> yofel: ok
<RedSingularity> Anyone here work with Virtualbox?
<RedSingularity> Bugs I mean
<crimsun> RedSingularity: a veces
<crimsun> err
<crimsun> RedSingularity: yes, sometimes
<nigelb> heh
<RedSingularity> do you know of a bug that prevents guest additions from installing in 10.10 guest
<nigelb> cat on your keyboard?
<nigelb> g41
<vish> nigelb: now on yours? ;)
<crimsun> RedSingularity: no; can you reproduce the symptom?
<nigelb> vish: that's usual irssi mistake
<vish> nigelb: no cats? :(
 * nigelb hates cats with a passion
<vish> nigelb: haha! more to eat for me! ;p
<RedSingularity> crimsun:  Yeah but i suspect anyone can with a 10.10 vbox install
<crimsun> RedSingularity: have a y,ou filed a bug report with steps to reproduce the symptom?
<crimsun> err, my grammar is shot this evening
<RedSingularity> crimsun:  I am going to see if anyone has done so already.  If not i will.
<RedSingularity> I have a bug that seems like its worth "wishlist".  Anyone care to look?
<RedSingularity> bug 638744
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 638744 in update-manager (Ubuntu) ""Restart to complete update" should not be signaled until the update is still running (affects: 2) (heat: 12)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/638744
<RedSingularity> It is "confirmed" as well
<RedSingularity> Mark as triaged?
<crimsun> RedSingularity: no
<crimsun> it is a wishlist item, however.
<RedSingularity> Cannot mark as triaged tho?
<RedSingularity> crimsun:  Can you mark wishlist for me if it cannot be marked triaged?
<crimsun> retitled and wishlisted
<RedSingularity> crimsum:  Thanks  :)
<crimsun> yw
<RedSingularity> crimsun:  I filed the report on virtualbox if you want to look, bug 665449
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 665449 in virtualbox-guest-additions (Ubuntu) "Guest additions dont work in 10.10 guest (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/665449
<crimsun> I can try to look in a bit
<rusivi> RedSingularity: While that's being hashed out, may want to update to 3.2.8 or compile 3.2.10 (I compiled works like a charm).
<shadeslayer> crimsun: coming to UDS?
<nigelb> crimsun: he is, but not on all days
<yabruss> Hello
<yabruss> Just wondering if it is possible to have gnome and kde intalled on same PC ? I don't see menu to choose your desktop manager into the Lucid 10.04 connection splash screen.
<ssj6akshat> you can install KDE by installing Kubuntu Desktop from the software centre
<ssj6akshat> you will see the box to choose desktop environment in the lower right corner of login screen
<PascalFR> anyone has eth which uses e1000e on maverick ?
<PascalFR> bug #660302
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 660302 in module-init-tools (Ubuntu) "e1000e ethernet link down (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/660302
 * yofel has 2 - but one pc works fine on boot and is never suspended and the other one is on wireless most of the time
<yofel> ifconfig shows eth0 as up though
<bilalakhtar> Oh, someone trolled on bug #1
<algnod> hi all, I need someone to please set Bug #660259 to triaged, thank you
<ubot2> bilalakhtar: Bug 1 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/1 is private
<ubot2> algnod: Bug 660259 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/660259 is private
<bilalakhtar> Is LP down?
<algnod> its working for me
 * bilalakhtar checks launchpadstatus
<algnod> but my bug is not marked as private
<bilalakhtar> ah
<bilalakhtar> Edge servers are not working
<algnod> what are the Edge servers?
<bilalakhtar> edge.launchpad.net
<bilalakhtar> okay, I managed to open
<bilalakhtar> Edge is a beta version of latest Launchpad
<yofel> edge works fine here, probably it's just the fact that for the bot 'private' and 'conn. timeout' are the same
<PascalFR> for e1000e the test is  modprobe -r / modprobe   then link stays down
<yofel> PascalFR: stays up here (00:19.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82577LM Gigabit Network Connection (rev 06))
<PascalFR> 00:19.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82566MM Gigabit Network Connection (rev 03)
<bilalakhtar> I am getting timeouts when I post comments on edge
<bilalakhtar> I disabled edge now
<persia> Might ask in #launchpad rather than claiming it's down here.
<PascalFR> eth works with K2.6.32-25.44  random work with k2.6.35-22.35
<PascalFR> what package name is ubuntu 10.10 kernel in launchpad ?
<algnod> bump:  Hi all, I need someone to please set Bug #660259 to triaged, thank you
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 660259 in gnome-utils (Ubuntu) "dictionary app. won't execute word look up (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/660259
<persia> PascalFR, "linux"
<yofel> PascalFR: 'linux' for all releases
<yofel> PascalFR: did you test the current mainline kernel? http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.36-maverick/
<PascalFR> ha thanks I lost the url for mainline kernels   difficult to find it on ubuntu wiki !
<algnod> bump: Hi all, I need someone to please set Bug #660259 to triaged, thank you
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 660259 in gnome-utils (Ubuntu) "dictionary app. won't execute word look up (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/660259
<bilalakhtar> algnod: saw my comment on it?
<algnod> bilalakhtar, no, sorry i missed it
<slinker> can anyone set 665397 to triaged?
<algnod> bilalakhtar, so do i set it to to invalid? Sometimes dict does not give any feedback at all, the word definition window just stays white. Whatabout an offline fallback?
<bilalakhtar> algnod: Leave it at Confirmed or re-title it to 'Add an alternative to dict.com' and then triage
<algnod> bilalakhtar, i've retitled the bug, but I would need you to change the status. Thanks for the help!
 * bilalakhtar changes
<bilalakhtar> algnod: done
<algnod> bilalakhtar thanks!
<crimsun> ugh.  This is no fun.  We now have two distinct bug symptoms for maverick-proposed's alsa-utils.
<crimsun> just for historical screenscraping, all reports that have 'package alsa-utils 1.0.23-2ubuntu3.3 failed to install/upgrade' in their titles are dupes of 664645
<crimsun> however, all reports that have 'package alsa-utils 1.0.23-2ubuntu3.4 failed to install/upgrade' in their titles are dupes of 665416
<penguin42> yeuch
<crimsun> it looks like people will need to manually install 1.0.23-2ubuntu3.4, because 665416 really is just 664645 with a different mask
<penguin42> hmm I wonder if I ever reported that; I have a problem with Flash+KVM audio - haven't got a clue where the problem lies
<ssj6akshat> why can't other bug trackers be as readable as Launchpad's.
<penguin42> ssj6akshat: I think we have more bug reporters and trackers than most other bug trackers so it's probably forced it a bit more
<ssj6akshat> my eyes get damaged whenever I see bugzilla
<crimsun> penguin42: I don't think I've seen one recently, but since I triage hundreds of bugs regularly...
<penguin42> crimsun: I'm not sure what to report it against; it's I have flash audio playing and I start a kvm guest it gets a weird ~15 secondish echo on the flash audio
<crimsun> penguin42: 64-bit host with 64-bit Flash "squared"?
<penguin42> crimsun: 64-bit host with 32-bit flash in nspluginwrapper in chrome
<crimsun> penguin42: hmm, can you try purging flashplugin-installer and manually dropping in the 64-bit plugin?
<penguin42> yeh, I'll try that a bit later
<penguin42> crimsun: It's a very odd echo, it really is like an echo in the sense you can hear the new audio and the repeat
<mahen> hi
<ssj6akshat> mahen, do you need any help
<mahen> Hi ssj6akshat, well not really, just read the triaging bugs and asked for a mentor ; I have a couple of minutes so I thought I would just come to see what is happening :)
<mahen> thanks
<ssj6akshat> mahen, no prob
<Shayon> hello all
<ghost68writer> Hi, could someone please set the status of bug #500125 for package 'python-uniconvertor (ubuntu)' to triaged and the importance to 'low'? The bug is fixed upstream (in UniConvertor 1.1.5), so the debian/ubuntu package needs to be updated...
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 500125 in python-uniconvertor (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "lost dimensions in hpgl ( "selfscaling" ) (affects: 2) (heat: 12)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/500125
<ghost68writer> Bug #637800 is a request to update the package (python-uniconvertor), so I suppose it could also be set to status 'triaged' and importance 'low'.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 637800 in python-uniconvertor (Debian) (and 2 other projects) "Uniconvertor 1.1.5 released on June 2010, please update Ubuntu packages (affects: 2) (heat: 99)" [Unknown,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/637800
<hggdh> ghost68writer: done, thank toy
<hggdh> /stoy/you/
<hggdh> darn!
<obengdako> #ubuntu
<ghost68writer> hggdh: thank you!
<kcj> I found a website that is crashing my system. Apparently it's causing my display driver to crash. I disabled flash and java and tried again and it still crashed. Can someone help me create a bug report?
<kcj> I'm running Ubuntu 10.10 and firefox 3.6.11
<penguin42> kcj: After it crashes and X starts back up, check /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old  if it has a backtrace in it might help figure out why
<devildante> !bugs | kcj
<ubot2> kcj: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<devildante> If you have any questions, feel free to ask us ;)
<kcj> penguin42: there's a stack trace in var/log/messages
<kcj> First time I have ever seen a kernal panic. :)
<kcj> here is the stack trace: http://paste.ubuntu.com/518934/
<mrand> kcj also, try without video drivers if you have any loaded
<penguin42> kcj: OK, so report it with ubuntu-bug linux (since it's a kernel panic)
<penguin42> kcj: It's a radeon driver bug though, Have you got desktop effects on?
<kcj> penguin42: Okay.
<kcj> penguin42: Yes.
<kcj> penguin42: Turn them off?
<penguin42> kcj: If you turn it off theres a good chance it will go away
<kcj> ah
<penguin42> They just push the driver hardr
<kcj> aw
<penguin42> kcj: Crashes in radeon_ttm_bo_destroy don't seem to be that unusual
<kcj> penguin42: Will it be fixed?
<penguin42> kcj: Probably, I couldn't say when - the Radeon guys have fixed a bunch of bugs in this release, and I'm sure they'll fix plenty more
<kcj> Okay. I turned desktop effects off. I'll see if it crashes again. Wish me luck.
<penguin42> kcj: Having reported it, you could also try the latest daily kernel builds, ask on #ubuntu-x or report it upstream to the freedesktop.org guys
<kcj> Still crashed with desktop effects off. No kernal panic though.
<penguin42> kcj: Interesting - anything in /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old?
<kcj> penguin42: checking
<penguin42> (still report the bug with ubuntu-bug  but this time against xserver-xorg-video-ati)
<kcj> penguin42: What should I be looking for in Xorg.0.log.old?
<penguin42> kcj: Can you pastebin it ?
<kcj> penguin42: sure
<kcj> penguin42: http://paste.ubuntu.com/518945/ There you go.
<layn> Hi
<penguin42> kcj: I was expecting to see a backtrace from X at the end of it - but oh well; report the bug, you could also try xorg-edgers bleeding edge X libraries
<kcj> I'm a little on-edge about my system crashing now.
<kcj> penguin42: There seems to be another stack trace in var/log/messages
<kcj> Maybe my krenal did panic again.
<penguin42> kcj: Either way report it, and you can also try #radeon I think
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-10-24
<kcj> penguin42: bug #665734 I followed the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs . Hopefully I included enough information.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 665734 in xorg (Ubuntu) "Xorg freezes when viewing website in Firefox. (affects: 1) (heat: 258)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/665734
<penguin42> kcj: Was it a particular web site - or one too embarrassing to mention?
<penguin42> kcj: Can you add to the bug one of the backtraces that you linked to earlier - it hasn't got it at the moment
<kcj> penguin42: Lol. Yes it is a particular website but it is a bit controversial. It's littered with strong political views.
<penguin42> haha ok, so put the backtrace in at least
<kcj> penguin42: No porn or anything though. disinfo.com
<kcj> penguin42: What do you mean by backtrace?
<penguin42> kcj: You posted a link to a kernel message you got before?
<penguin42> (That page uses a font that is identical for i and l - and has the word ill - quite surreal rendering)
<kcj> penguin42: I don't know what you mean, I can't view the website without my system crashing. :(
<penguin42> kcj: About an hour ago you gave us a link to a pastebin that had the kernel messages in
<kcj> penguin42: this http://paste.ubuntu.com/518962/ ?
<penguin42> kcj: Yes!  Include that text in the bug report
<penguin42> kcj: Also include the URL
<kcj> penguin42: How long are pastes valid?
<penguin42> kcj: I don't know, I'd include the full text
<kcj> penguin42: should I just include /var/log/messages?
<penguin42> kcj: If it's a /var/log/messages that actually includes that, yes
<kcj> penguin42: Yes it is.
<penguin42> kcj: Incidentally I don't think your bug is that unusual having seen some of them
<kcj> penguin42: Am I correct to mark it as a security vulnerability?
<penguin42> no
<kcj> oh
<kcj> I thought it might be because if I was redirected to a website that causes the crash it could.. well.. cause a crash.
<penguin42> yeh, although it just looks more like a driver screw up than anything that could do anything nastier than a crash - but heck who knows
<kcj> penguin42: How do I unmark it as a security vulnerability?
<penguin42> not sure, never done that
<kcj> does it matter?
<penguin42> I guess the security guys will look  at it, and go nah, not for us and unset it anyway
<kcj> lol
<kcj> penguin42: I have included var/log/messages
<penguin42> great
<kcj> I hope this gets fixed soon.
<penguin42> kcj: It's certianly worth asking the #radeon, and #ubuntu-x guys - I know you're not the only person to have a bug like that
<kcj> Although I know how hard finding bugs can be. :(
<kcj> penguin42: What would I ask them?
<penguin42> kcj: Well I'm not sure I guess; but I bet they'll ask you to try xorg-edgers and also the daily kernels - so you may as well try them if you know how to get out of a mess if it made it worse
<kcj> penguin42: That sounds like a path I'd rather not travel.
<penguin42> kcj: OK, fair enough - then just sit back, but be rest assured that lots of people have similar problems so it should get fixed
<kcj> penguin42: If only I knew how to fix it myself. :)
<penguin42> kcj: I've fixed one or two Radeon kernel bugs - but that's too deep without knowing that Radeon code properly
<kcj> penguin42: That almost sounds like fun.
<kcj> penguin42: I have only gotten into programming over about the last 9 months.
<kcj> penguin42: Thanks for your help.
<penguin42> no problem
<kcj> penguin42: Please feel free to /msg me.
<andersk> Can someone mark bug 665471 as importance critical?
<ubot2> andersk: Bug 665471 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/665471 is private
<andersk> ubot2: No it isn’t.
<ubot2> Factoid 'No it isn\xe2\x80\x99t.' not found
<andersk> Thanks.  Anyway, it’s [natty] GRUB no longer finds kernel with separate /boot partition
<RedSingularity> Need some help tagging a bug the proper package.  bug 664265  I think it can go under Intel drivers package.  Any advise?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 664265 in firefox (Ubuntu) "Can't play flash videos full screen on firefox and google chrome (affects: 2) (heat: 12)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/664265
<micahg> RedSingularity: when other people come along like that and say oh I'm having the same issue, when it's probably not, it's best to ask them to file a new bug
<micahg> RedSingularity: and I don't think you ever answered my question from the other day
<RedSingularity> micahg:  i did.  Stand by a moment.
<RedSingularity> micahg:  There was a corruption in their folder so i had them remove the whole folder.  I warned it would delete all their preferences though.  He didnt seem to mind.....
<RedSingularity> micahg:  after further investigation it turned out not to be a corrupption though
<micahg> RedSingularity: yes, but that's a big hammer for a small nail, if the corruption was caused by firefox, we can no longer test a fix
<RedSingularity> micahg: ahhhh i see
<micahg> RedSingularity: you never want to have someone delete a potential test case
<RedSingularity> micahg:  what if that folder tho was causing the problem?
<micahg> RedSingularity: suggest moving it, not deleting it
<micahg> RedSingularity: but generally it won't be the folder, worse case scenario WRT the folder is if they ran as root in which case the solution is to chown the folder appropriately back tot he user
<RedSingularity> micahg:  WRT?  I am drawing a blank......
<micahg> RedSingularity: that user should file a new bug against the intel driver
<micahg> RedSingularity: with regard to
<RedSingularity> micahg:  Do you think it is the intel driver?
<micahg> RedSingularity: idk, I don't use compiz
<RedSingularity> micahg:  should it be filed against compiz or intel you think?
<micahg> RedSingularity: it's a newer chipset, so I'd say the intel driver
<RedSingularity> micahg:  thats what I thought at first but the issue only occurs when using compiz window manager
<RedSingularity> micahg:  seems like compiz needs to edit thir code to accept that card
<micahg> RedSingularity: if you're aware that compiz works like that, then fine, idk how compiz works
<RedSingularity> micahg....I am not sure myself honestly
<RedSingularity> micahg but since fullscreen will work with metacity obviously it isnt intels fault for not displaying the flash video properly......
<micahg> hi Amaranth, we're looking a bug 664265, the tangent towards the bottom about compiz and are wondering if a bug should be filed against the driver or compiz
<ubot2> micahg: Bug 664265 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/664265 is private
<Amaranth> I think you'll have to subscribe me, pretty sure my ubuntu-bug-control membership expired
<micahg> Amaranth: it's not privare
<micahg> *private
<RedSingularity> micahg:  If it were intels fault fullscreen would not work with matacity either i think
<micahg> it seems ubot2 is a slightly broken ATM
<micahg> RedSingularity: not necessarily true
<micahg> I actually have to run out for a bit, but I'll check back here later
<micahg> thanks Amaranth
<RedSingularity> micahg:  later then :)
<Amaranth> Well, I have intel too and sometimes run in to the same problem
<RedSingularity> Amaranth:  What do you think??
<Amaranth> But only with flash videos
<Amaranth> I think I don't remember how to get the information to know for sure :)
<RedSingularity> Amaranth: lol
<Amaranth> See if someone can reproduce with another driver, only way to be sure
<RedSingularity> Amaranth:  another intel driver?
<Amaranth> No, nvidia, nouveau, fglrx, radeon, etc
<RedSingularity> Amaranth:  well i tested with my Nvidia and its fine
<RedSingularity> using compiz as well
<Amaranth> That would point to the driver
<Amaranth> Although compiz has other issues with flash as well so I'm not sure
<Amaranth> Well, rather, flash has issues with compiz ;)
<RedSingularity> Hmmmmm now i am really not sure what package to give it.
<RedSingularity> What do you think??
<RedSingularity> I mean the intel driver was the first thing i thought of so i guess i would have to agree if you say intel
<Amaranth> I'd go with intel
<Amaranth> worst case bryce reassigns
<Amaranth> If it goes to compiz it'll probably sit for some time
<RedSingularity> ok.  And what should i mark it?  Confirmed?
<Amaranth> Yeah
<RedSingularity> Amaranth:  ok and thanks for the help :)
<RedSingularity> Amaranth:  one more thing.....what do you think of the importance??
<Amaranth> RedSingularity: Leave it alone for now
<RedSingularity> Amaranth:  will do
<micahg> RedSingularity: you should close that bug and ask the user to file a new one against the intel driver with ubuntu bug
<micahg> ubuntu-bug I mean
<RedSingularity> micahg:  No good to just change the package?  That report has all our correspondents in it.
<micahg> RedSingularity: yes, but it's missing apport information
<micahg> RedSingularity: and it ahs nothing to do with the original reporter's issue
<micahg> RedSingularity: so, have the user file a new bug with ubuntu-bug and reference the other bug #
<RedSingularity> Hmmmm so if he makes a new one can it be marked "confirmed" right away since we did all the questioning?
<micahg> RedSingularity: no
<micahg> RedSingularity: why should this be confirmed?  can anyone else confirm it?
<RedSingularity> micahg: I havent asked anyone to......but wont the user get mad?  I mean it is a real issue on his machine even with a fresh install.
<micahg> RedSingularity: oh, nm it's the same user
<micahg> RedSingularity: a user cannot confirm his own issue
<RedSingularity> micahg:  whats the same user?
<micahg> RedSingularity: there's only 1 user in the bug, I thought there were 2
<RedSingularity> micahg....there were.  I have a feeling it was him under another name tho :/
<micahg> that jazz guy needs to file a new bug
<micahg> RedSingularity: take a look at this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Triaging and make sure all the required information is there
<micahg> there are guidelines to confirm there
<RedSingularity> micahg:  The original filer should make a "new" report though using apport?
<micahg> RedSingularity: no, the user an just run apport-collect
<RedSingularity> micahg:  ok
<RedSingularity> apport-collect bug #
<RedSingularity> ?
<micahg> RedSingularity: yes
<RedSingularity> ok
<RedSingularity> And as for leaving it confirmed??  No good?
<micahg> RedSingularity: not unless it meets the X requirements for the status
<RedSingularity> can i edit the description and put the necessary details in or is that the users job?
<micahg> RedSingularity: no, you can do it
<RedSingularity> micahg:  in the reproduce steps should I mention you need the intel driver in use?
<micahg> RedSingularity: whatever is relavent
<RedSingularity> And how about the original apport info about firefox?  Delete that?
<micahg> RedSingularity: you don't have to
<RedSingularity> micahg: when the user adds the apport collect info do I put it into the description?
<micahg> RedSingularity: no
<RedSingularity> micahg: how does it look?  Acceptable?  bug 664265
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 664265 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu) "Can't play flash videos full screen on firefox and google chrome with intel driver and compiz (affects: 2) (heat: 12)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/664265
<micahg> RedSingularity: no "bug"
<micahg> it should be apport-collect XXXXXX
<RedSingularity> whoops i thought is was apport collect bug number-here.  Making a note to him now.
<RedSingularity> Done
<RedSingularity> micahg:  How can this ever be marked "triaged" though?  Wouldn't i need another person to test and confirm the problem with their machine?
<micahg> RedSingularity: that's a question for the X team
<micahg> RedSingularity: there are guidelines on the wiki
<RedSingularity> micahg:  So we have no right to mark it triaged then not being a part of the X team?
<RedSingularity> micahg:  sorry for the endless questions btw :)
<micahg> RedSingularity: there are guidelines on teh wiki for what qualifiees as triaged, I haven't studied it yet
<RedSingularity> micahg:  If I were able to reproduce does that make a difference?
<micahg> RedSingularity: not unless you have the exact same hardware
<RedSingularity> micahg:  Is this what you would consider an easy bug?  It seems like there are a lot of things to take into account for this report.
<micahg> RedSingularity: no, not at all
 * micahg stays away from X and kernel bugs
<RedSingularity> ohh i see.  What do you do though in this case.  I mean i took it because I thought it was a firefox bug.
<RedSingularity> obviously it evolved into something else
<micahg> RedSingularity: I move it to the appropriate package and move on
<RedSingularity> micahg:  Alright.  Good idea.  What else can I do with it now?  Leave it to the intel driver guys?
<micahg> RedSingularity: yes
<micahg> RedSingularity: you can follow the X triaging guidelines if you like
<micahg> I gave you the link
<micahg> I just can't help with that
<RedSingularity> yes i have it here
<RedSingularity> micahg: Obviously it is good to take bugs in a package you are familiar with.  I like working with update-manager but how could I go about leaning more about the package to be of more help?
<micahg> RedSingularity: find a mentor familiar with it
<geekosopher> need help with bug 664968...
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 664968 in ubuntu "Maverick 10.10 Desktop i386 installer fails to boot from USB on Dell Mini 9 (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/664968
<geekosopher> the reporter is able to boot the laptop from the usb stick, but not able to boot his netbook from it
<geekosopher> should it be marked against grub or linux
<njin> Hello to all, can someone take a lopok at this that seems a security issue https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/664960 Thanks
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 664960 in ubuntu "Shared object Crash on Unload (Multiple Module Audit) (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<njin> yofel: sorry if disturb ^^^^^
<penguin42> hmm, fun bug
 * penguin42 wonders why he's found it in the stuff in /usr/lib/debug though
<jpds> penguin42: I like how his IsKnownToCrash() function has everything hard-coded.
<penguin42> oh, I hadn't followed the actual code
<njin> penguin42. hello, can you pleae give the link to control that a wishlist respond to our standards? thanks
<penguin42> ? sorry, I don't quite understand your question, (and I don't think I know the answer )
<njin> penguin42: i've to control that a bug report is well done, so I can ask someone to triage as wishlist
<njin> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/664553
<ubot2> njin: Error: Bug #664553 is private.
<penguin42> jpds: Heck that code is hard to follow - DoLoadUnload loads teh library explicitly but unloses it using the destruction of AutoLib
<njin> ubot miss his glasses
<penguin42> njin: SO on bug 664553   I see arduino already in the package list
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 664553 in ubuntu "Arduino should be in ubuntu software center (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/664553
<njin> pebguin42: so i mark as invalid ?
<njin> penguin42: so i mark as invalid ?
<penguin42> njin: Hang on a sec, I'm just trying installing it
<penguin42> njin: Just check, on your system do you see it in Ubuntu Software Centre under Get Software->Science & Engineering->Electronics->Arduino IDE ?
<njin> penguin42: yes is present
<penguin42> njin: Yeh so tell him it's already packaged, and point him at it
<penguin42> (It does look like the version we have is the debian Java free version - and I don't know how much that causes problems)
<njin> penguin42: ok thanks i refer to reporter
<zeroseven0183> Hi anyone here had their screen brightness problem fixed? I'm using HP Pavilion dv3 on a Lucid Lynx. I'd like to try the PPA but would like to test it first on a live Maverick USB
<BUGabundo> Boa tarde o/
<mreiter> Hi, I filed a bug about failing hibernation on Thinkpads after upgrading from 10.04 to 10.10. I also did test an upstream kernel and I think the report is ready to be triaged. Could some Bug Control member maybe have a look? Here's the bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/661711
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 661711 in linux (Ubuntu) "Hibernate fails on Thinkpad X60 (affects: 8) (heat: 48)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<pmvalente> Hi, I have an asus ul30A notebook, when I upgrade to 10.10 (clean install) the touchpad sometimes doesn't work well, it get a little bit laggy. Some ideas. Thanks
<dev001> hi.  i've a but to post re: openssl (upstream) source build issues on Ubuntu.  iiuc, @ launchpad says bugs go to OpenSSL-RT -- seems no Ubuntu-specific place to post the bug.  Atm, I can't seem to get my bug posted to OpenSSL-RT -- tried twice, isn't showing up.
<dev001> That said, is there a better/different place in "Ubuntu-land" to post the bug?
<cousteau> is there a way to report a bug _without_ having apport installed?
<cousteau> and without having firefox installed? how am I supposed to report a bug on a system that doesn't have any browser installed (and that is running on a virtual machine)
<joumetal> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs has some instructions
<cousteau> joumetal: all of them involving the usage of apport
<cousteau> my bug is about installing ubuntu from a minimal install and then installing ubuntu-desktop with the --no-recommends option
<joumetal> check tips and tricks
<cousteau> ...never mond, found the instructions, thanks
<cousteau> *mind
<AbhiJit> hi
<AbhiJit> i dont think this is a 'bug'
<AbhiJit> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/postgresql-8.4/+bug/665983
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 665983 in postgresql-8.4 (Ubuntu) "package postgresql-8.4 8.4.5-0ubuntu10.04 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1 (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<AbhiJit> but some type of error or wrong thing
<AbhiJit> what to do?
 * penguin42 looks at the DpkgTerminal.log
<penguin42> AbhiJit: Well it looks like it's that bit about not being able to create the shared memory segment - probably need someone who knows postgresql to know whether thats likely a screwed up value in the guys config or if it's the default one that's a problem
<AbhiJit> penguin42, should i ask in to take the issue to #postgres?
<AbhiJit> and mark as incomplete?
<penguin42> AbhiJit: I wouldn't mark as incomplete
<AbhiJit> ok
<penguin42> AbhiJit: Well not without understanding if there is something you need; mark it incomplete once you identify something you need from the reporter
<AbhiJit> yah
<AbhiJit> penguin42, so i just commnet that he try asking in #postgres?
<penguin42> AbhiJit: What I would do would be to look through the log for the actual error that failed (that WIT FATAL, detail and hint line) and copy that into a comment saying that that was the error that caused it to fail
<penguin42> AbhiJit: It might help someone who does know PostgreSQL triage it better
<AbhiJit> oh ok
<penguin42> It might help the original reporter to look it up on some postgres docs as well
<AbhiJit> hm
<penguin42> (I wish packages weren't so fussy - if they've managed to install but couldn't start a service should they actually fail to install?)
<AbhiJit> bye
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-10-17
<hggdh> Cheesehead: as a general rule, I think that the option of renaming a coredump so that it gets to be unique-ish is not a bad idea
<hggdh> Cheesehead: but I would tend to have it put under /var/crash (but we would have to check what apport would do in this case)
<Cheesehead> hggdh: Thank You! That's exactly the type of input I needed.
<Cheesehead> His idea will clear the first hurdle.
<hggdh> good -- and thank you for working on it
<somethinginteres> hi all, running 11.10 - my PC won't shutdown. I am wondering if this is a bug currently being experienced by others (so as not to report a currently known problem) and what steps I can take to generate useful information for developers? Thanks!
<wagafo> Can anybody confirm if bug 873468  is solved by changing from some mirror repository to the Main Server, for instance? If so this bug could be closed by saying that the affected users should change to another mirror or the Main Server.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 873468 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "Update to Oneiric failed with a request from the update-manager to report a bug. (affects: 27) (dups: 22) (heat: 235)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/873468
<mvo> wagafo: this does indeed usually means that hte server is overloaded, I will ask on #ubuntu-mirrors about this, but it maybe that the issues is now solved and it was a peak from the release day and weekend
<wagafo> mvo: I ask because there are still these bugs popping up. If you confirm I close the bug as I think I have now duplicated most of them in one.
<mvo> wagafo: I'm pretty sure its solved with changing the mirror. thanks a lot for doing doing the work of identifiying the dupes!
<mvo> wagafo: if a specific mirror is not responding, especially a $countrymirror.archive.ubuntu.com one its worth raising it in #ubuntu-mirrors as well, I need to find out if there is a better way for this then irc to avoid reports about overloaded mirrors getting lost
<wagafo> mvo: OK, I will close the bug, but may be it would be worth trying to find a way to tell the affected users that this may be a momentary problem, because right now what they get is a message saying the ubuntu-minimal cannot be found any more. If it is worth keeping the bug open for this to get some attention I will not close it.
<mvo> wagafo: thanks, that is a very good point, the error is pretty bad indeed
<wagafo> mvo: So I don't close it and I think there enough information there if anybody want to mark it as triaged
<snadge> i upgraded a headless box from 11.04 to 11.10, its now using lightdm.. is it supposed to work with vnc? because i havn't had much success with that
<wagafo> mvo: on the mirrors I'll keep an eye
<mvo> wagafo: thanks, I updated the description of the bug and set it to triage plus added a precise task so that its on the radar
<snadge> nm, you can get a 640x480x16 color vnc session from lightdm if you install tightvncserver
<bil21al> some body please set the importance of this bug thankx
<bil21al> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/empathy/+bug/871646
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 871646 in empathy (Ubuntu) "No notification for new messages (affects: 8) (dups: 3) (heat: 50)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<cdavis> Can I mark something as a duplicate of a Debian bug #?
<hggdh> cdavis: no; instead, you should set the Debian bug as the upstream bug for ours
<cdavis> ok
<greg-g> it makes sense because they might be (and probably will be) fixed at different times
<micahg> cdavis: no, but you can link the Debian bug, "Also Affects Distribution"
<seb128> jibel, hey
<seb128> jibel, "document this report with a test case detailing the steps to reliably reproduce"... that's nice but it's often not possible for apport bugs
<seb128> jibel, some just "randomly happen"
<jibel> seb128, ok, how do we verify, push it and hope for the best ?
<seb128> jibel, I commented on the bugs but it's usually "check that you get no new issue during the week where you are using it"
<seb128> but yeah, ken or ted should have written that as a testcase
<jibel> seb128, that also means that there is nothing (i.e unit test corresponding to the failure) to prevent a future regression.
<seb128> jibel, yeah, but well the other option is to not take the fixes...
<seb128> when we know they are right code wise
<jibel> seb128, I agree and understand, but at least, the bug report should explain the impact, describe the fix and the risks of regression and that installing the package and letting it bake for a week is good enough to verify the SRU.
<jibel> the only documentation on the 2 SRUs I bounced is a stacktrace and a branch.
<seb128> jibel, right, agreed and I pinged ted and ken about fixing that ;-)
<seb128> jibel, I just wanted to explain as well why we can't really have a good testcases in some cases
<jibel> seb128, thanks. we'll have a session at UDS to talk about it :)
<seb128> jibel, great ;-)
<seb128> jibel, with some luck with automatic testing improving we can cover those by testsuit testcases next cycle
<seb128> but we are just not there yet for this cycle
<blkperl> can someone set importance and set status to triaged for #876130
<jibel> bug 876130
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 876130 in facter (Ubuntu) "Incorrect operatingsystem reported in puppet run (affects: 3) (heat: 20)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/876130
<blkperl> it blocks the use of puppet in oneric :(
<jibel> blkperl, what importance would you set ?
<blkperl> high
<blkperl> or something higher than that
<jibel> blkperl, done, set to high because it breaks puppet deployments
<blkperl> thanks jibel
<jibel> yw
<cdavis> When marking bugs as duplicates, does it matter the order in which you mark them?
<jibel> blkperl, the fix is in debian already and will autosync to Precise hopefully soon. Once the fix is in it's worth proposing  an update for 11.10 IMO.
<blkperl> jibel: thanks
<jibel> cdavis, it usually doesn't matter. A good practice is to choose the report with the best documentation as master report.
<cdavis> thanks
<taowa> can i be a member of Ubuntu Bug Control
<micahg> taowa: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-bugcontrol
<taowa> i joined but i need it o be approved/declined
<micahg> taowa: there are instructions on that page on what's required
<taowa> Bye
<hggdh> taowa: I think I have declined your request to join Bug Control at least 2 times already
<hggdh> and on each you received a link to go to, and read the requirements
<hggdh> (dclined on Dec 2010 and March 2011)
<bdmurray> hggdh: the 3rd time is the charm!
<hggdh> bdmurray: indeed, if one may hope against hope
<blkperl> so bug 819044 looks solved on the debian side, definately fixed for oneric, not sure about natty
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 819044 in puppet (Debian) (and 3 other projects) "puppet in natty can't enable services (affects: 3) (heat: 18)" [Unknown,Unknown] https://launchpad.net/bugs/819044
<hggdh> blkperl: check on the #ubuntu-server channel, they are very active with puppet
<rdesfo> hello
<rdesfo> I'm using xubuntu 11.10 and my terminal wont write 'a'
<rdesfo> it will still write 'A' and 'a' appears in my other applications.  Does any one know how to fix this?
<penguin42> what happens if you type a ?
<rdesfo> nothing
<penguin42> hmm
<penguin42> rdesfo: The only time I've seen something similar is where I accidentally set 'a' as a shortcut for one of the menus
<rdesfo> I checked the shortcut preference in the terminal and in settings manager and I don't see anything setup for a
<rdesfo> I tried reinstalling xterm.  Is there something else I could try to reinstall to try and fix the issue?
<penguin42> I'm not sure it's a reinstallation problem, it's more likely a config file somewhere in your home directory
<rdesfo> I also get "Error stating file '/home/ryan/.gvfs': Transport endpoint is not connected." when I open thunar
<hggdh> gvfs is gnome, not KDE. I would not worry about that
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-10-18
<Chauncellor> would someone be kind enough to point me to directions on reporting a needs-packaging bug? I can't for the life of me find any instruction
<micahg> Chauncellor: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages/ExamplePackageRequest
<Chauncellor> micahg, thanks. Sorry, I truly had been looking around. Will remember this.... Thank you!
<greg-g> bdmurray: hggdh: mind extending my membership in ubuntu-bugcontrol? Thanks! :)
<v1z__> u guys are aware of https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/scilab/+bug/876195
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 876195 in scilab (Ubuntu) "scilab graphics doesn't work in Oneiric (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<bkerensa> Proxy Settings dont work on 11.10
<v1z__> very grave bug..
<v1z__> If theres anything I can do to help out
<v1z__> it seems to be related to libgl1-mesa
<v1z__> the scilab package is basically broken
<v1z__> in 11.10
<bkerensa> Update Manager is not providing changelog info for any updates
<perscitus> When ubuntu crashes, she crashes hard
<perscitus> Anyone see this bug? https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/TrcdMvUyIN4o2-nA1OJXhw?feat=directlink
<AlexzAK> Hi all! Can anyone test my bug #877191?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 877191 in indicator-appmenu (Ubuntu) "Unity 2d shows Aptana Studio 3 main menu incorrect (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/877191
<AlexzAK> I'll need latest kate, unity 2d and 11.10...
<jibel> mvo, I've seen a couple of bugs where the upgrade to oneiric fails because nspluginwrapper fails to upgrade on amd64
<jibel> mvo, eg bug 874625
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 874625 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "Update from 11.04 to 11.10 fails (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/874625
<jibel> mvo, bug 874713
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 874713 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "Could not calculate the upgrade 11.04 to 11.10 (affects: 2) (heat: 12)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/874713
<jibel> mvo, I can't figure what's wrong and how to reproduce it, any idea?
<jibel> looks like a multiarch issue somewhere
<jibel> mvo, and also bug 877194 is uncommon.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 877194 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "do-release-upgrade in console to oneric fails: SystemError: E:Could not perform immediate configuration on 'multiarch-support'. Please see man 5 apt.conf under APT::Immediate-Configure for details. (2) (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/877194
<cdavis> I assisted with bug 876699 and turned out to be a configuration issue. Do I mark this as invalid?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 876699 in totem (Ubuntu) "totem "Could not determine type of stream" (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/876699
<iceroot> cdavis: yes, please post to the bug that it is a configuration issue (maye also what is the correct configuration) and then mark the bug as invalid
<AlexzAK> Can anyone try to reproduce me bug #877191? You'll need kate+unity2d+11.10
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 877191 in indicator-appmenu (Ubuntu) "Unity 2d shows Aptana Studio 3 main menu incorrect (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/877191
<mvo> jibel: bug #877194 is common or uncommon?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 877194 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "do-release-upgrade in console to oneric fails: SystemError: E:Could not perform immediate configuration on 'multiarch-support'. Please see man 5 apt.conf under APT::Immediate-Configure for details. (2) (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/877194
<mvo> jibel: I check the other one about nspluginwrapper/downloader now
<cdavis> iceroot: Will do and thanks for your help.
<jibel> mvo, uncommon. I found only one occurrence.
<mvo> ok, great
<jibel> mvo, it looks like something pulled libcups2:i386 and  libgtk2.0-0:i386 on amd64 systems which in turn blocks the upgrade of ia32libs and nspluginwrapper as a consequence
<penguin42> I think the answer on OO is to remove ia32-libs
<mvo> jibel: I traced one of the issues down to "libcupsys2" being installed still on the system
<mvo> jibel: that caused issues, removing that fixed it
<mvo> jibel: I meant to debug it monday, but then a high profile issue keep me occupied all day monday and most of today :/
<jibel> mvo, yep, I tracked it down to the same package on 4 different reports. I think it's there because users try to install i386 printer drivers on amd64.
<mvo> jibel: oh, thats interessting!
<penguin42> talking of printing, I heard there is a known kernel printing bug - which bug number is it, and what should merge with it
<iceroot> what steps ae needed that a package from "proposed" is going into the main-repos? is it time-based? must someone do a test of it?
<yofel> iceroot: it has to be tested and the tag changed to verification done, and at least a week must have passed
<iceroot> yofel: ah who can test it and change the status? everyone?
<iceroot> so for some learning/supporting i can search all bugs which have an upload pending in proposed and give feedback about it? or is this useless because someone from canocial/dev-team has to do it?
<hggdh> iceroot: you can test and *tag* it, either verification-done or verification-failed
<iceroot> hggdh: great, now i know what i will do the next days :)
<hggdh> iceroot: all packages in -proposed are waiting to be tested
<iceroot> so the best would be to enable proposed, use apt-pinning so that nothing is installed from that repo and use explicit commands to install something from there?
<hggdh> yes, this is a way indeed
<iceroot> any other usefull ways?
<hggdh> iceroot: this is good enough; another way would be to explicitly download the packages from the archive (by going to the /pool/ directory
<lilrubyprog> Hey
<greg-g> hi
<lilrubyprog> What's up?
<ikt> nm you lilrubyprog :)
<lilrubyprog> Same same =)
<ikt> a little bug fixing here, a little bug triage there :D
<lilrubyprog> Nice
<lilrubyprog> How would I help?
<ikt> lilrubyprog: bug triage?
<lilrubyprog> yea
<ikt> the bugsquad wiki i'd say
<ikt> has a jillion articles in it
<ikt> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad/KnowledgeBase
<ikt> also got a g+ ?
<ikt> lilrubyprog: any luck?
<lilrubyprog> Oh, I haven't checked yet sorry
<ikt> :M
<ikt> :<&
<lilrubyprog> lol
<sroecker> hi, can someone check bug 877791?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 877791 in appmenu-qt (Ubuntu) "appmenu crashes on AppMenuPlatformMenuBar::setAltPressed (affects: 14) (dups: 3) (heat: 44)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/877791
 * penguin42 looks
<sroecker> I've never programmed with qt but the workaround let's me use calibre again
 * penguin42 hasn't done qt either - but the backtraces in the other bugs look consistent
<penguin42> sroecker: I suppose the question is whether m_exporter should be null and that routine being called
<penguin42> i.e. are you curing the cause or the symptom
<sroecker> penguin42: True, just wanted to make sure someone with qt knowledge can fix this bug now, i.e I reported it correctly
<penguin42> sroecker: You certainly have, and they always like a fix!
 * penguin42 has just poked ubuntu-dev to see if there are any Qt people around and suggested it's appropriate for an update
<sroecker> penguin42: thanks
<penguin42> no problem
<taowa> how do i access bugs that i filed
<ashams> taowa:  go here: https://launchpad.net/~/+reportedbugs
<arand> Is it not listed in the bugs section in your LP profile?
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-10-19
<jibel> bdmurray, good morning
<jibel> bdmurray, there are tons of update-manager release upgrade failures where the upgrade logs are not attached to the report. Could something be done to improve that ?
<jibel> bdmurray, there is now a question but I'm not sure people see it when they report the failure.
<carandraug> Hi! I have a question about how bugs are managed in ubuntu in launchpad. Supposed a bug has been reported in launchpad and then fixed upstream. How should I mark the bug in launchpad? Fix released? It was upstream, it's just not in the ubuntu package yet
<SwitchDK> Hi all, is it possible to assign a bug to an individual or specific PPA. I have turned a question into a bug report which should be filed against https://launchpad.net/~ondrej/+archive/redmine but not sure how to do it. The bug is bug/878090
<SwitchDK> carandraug: I am wondering if it should be marked as duplicate
<SwitchDK> but we need confirmation from the Gurus on this channel
<carandraug> SwitchDK, why duplicate? The project is not being developed in launchpad, there's only one istance of that bug in launchpad
<SwitchDK> carandraug: because there is a master bug record but as I said I am just guessing (still very new to this)
<kanha> i fixed a bug #818475 and after testing pushed it to launchpad but i dont how to merge it and how to apply for sponsorship..
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 818475 in bash-completion (Ubuntu) "Option no longer available for dpkg still present in completion (affects: 1) (heat: 5)" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/818475
<kanha> how to merge?
<brendand> hey pedro_
<pedro_> hello brendand
<brendand> what do you make of this?
<brendand> > hugday list
<brendand> The program 'hugday' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<brendand> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-qa-tools
<brendand> brendand@brendand-6930p:~/src/hugday-tools/trunk$ sudo apt-get install ubuntu-qa-tools
<brendand> Reading package lists... Done
<brendand> Building dependency tree
<brendand> Reading state information... Done
<brendand> E: Unable to locate package ubuntu-qa-tools
<pedro_> looks like we need to make a package? :-P
<pedro_> should work if you do ./hugday list , right?
<pedro_> hey vish
<vish> pedro_: HHIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! :)
<brendand> pedro_ - yeah, i'm just running from from source
<pedro_> m looks like hugday list doesn't work though
<pedro_> i mean its retuning nothing
<Pici> Hrm.  Getting a few reports of people getting errors during upgrades, unable to hit http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/oneiric-proposed/main/dist-upgrader-all/0.152.25.1/oneiric.tar.gz
<arand> Pici: I get a not found on that, am I supposed to?
<Pici> arand: Well, it depends if you want the bug to exist or not ;) Its referenced from http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/meta-release
<hggdh> vish: hello again :-)
<vish> hggdh: hello sir.. :-)
<bdmurray> jibel: some examples would help
<jibel> bdmurray, bug 878141 for example
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 878141 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "E:Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages. (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/878141
<jibel> bug 878107
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 878107 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "upgrade 11.10 fails on prestep (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/878107
<jibel> bug 878092
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 878092 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "unable to upgrade (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/878092
<bdmurray> okay! I get it. ;-)
<jibel> bug 877890
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 877890 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "Update manager cannot upgrade from 11.04 to 11.10 (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/877890
<jibel> ok
<jibel> :)
<bdmurray> so the issue is the package hook doesn't know if you were last trying to perform a distribution upgrade or a regular update
<bdmurray> that's why the question is asked
<jibel> In oneiric there is a dialog saying "Is the issue you are reporting one you encountered when upgrading Ubuntu from one release to another?" maybe SRUing to natty it would fix it.
<bdmurray> oh
<bdmurray> natty gets the oneiric code when doing the dist-upgrade but the new package hook isn't installed / used
<bdmurray> jibel: if you could report a bug about sru'ing the package hook I'll take care of it
<jibel> jibel, sure, and another one to attach the system_state which is very useful for troubleshooting or reproduce the user environment.
<jibel> bdmurray, ^
 * jibel talking to himself :/
<bdmurray> jibel: is that not 'VarLogDistupgradeAptclonesystemstatetargz': 'cat /var/log/dist-upgrade/apt-clone_system_state.tar.gz' ?
<jibel> bdmurray, I don't see that attachment on my machine. let me try on another system.
<jibel> bdmurray, you're right, it is there ... when it exists in the dist-upgrade directory :)
<musegarden_> Hi, I'm new to the whole bug triaging thing but I'd like to help out with the Bug Day tomorrow. What can I do?
<bdmurray> I thought there was an update-manager bug regarding not handling a lack of free space well bug report
<bdmurray> I can't find it at the moment though
<penguin42> there's one for /boot
<bdmurray> and what is it?
<penguin42> bug 874954
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 874954 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "upgrade error [space on /boot] (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/874954
<bdmurray> right that's a duplicate of the other one I'm trying to find
<sroecker> how do i add an release again to a bug? bug 728973
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 728973 in software-center (Ubuntu) "software-center crashed with RuntimeError in on_window_main_delete_event(): called outside of a mainloop (affects: 55) (dups: 8) (heat: 220)" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/728973
<penguin42> bdmurray: Bug 798462 ?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 798462 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "update-manager's free space calculator for /boot seems insufficient (affects: 77) (dups: 74) (heat: 602)" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/798462
<penguin42> hmm although that claimed fixed in July
<bdmurray> oh but if they were upgrading to natty they wouldn't have the fix
<penguin42> lots of much more recent ones duped onto that
<mvo> penguin42: do you have a example? I can look into it tomorrow morning
<penguin42> mvo: bug 874954 was the one I triaged
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 874954 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "upgrade error [space on /boot] (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/874954
<penguin42> and that looks like an nn->oo upgrade
<mvo> penguin42: meh, so it calculated it will need 17402666 and there was room for 17959936 - so it appears there needs to be a extra margin here again
<mvo> penguin42: thanks for tracking this down!
<penguin42> mvo: No problem - is that a reserved spaceism, or a MB v MiB screw up?
<penguin42> mvo: In general one thing that might not be too bad an idea is to run computer-janitor's clean up for old kernels first
<mvo> penguin42: its probably block size fuziness (at least that is my current theory)
<mvo> penguin42: old-kernel-cleanout is a good idea, its just hairy to not accidentely remove one  that the user may care about (old but still needed because of a regression in a newer or whatever). but I guess that is a corner case for most users
<penguin42> mvo: Yeh; it's not too unusual - although if it can avoid removing the currently booted one it's reasonably safe
<bkerensa> bdmurray: Thinking about filing a bug report regarding some odd broken behavior of the "Network" settings for proxies on Ocelot
<bkerensa> since upgrading I have been unable to set a proxy and have it take effect
<bil21al> pedro_
<bil21al> need help give suggession
<pedro_> yes?
<bil21al> see this bug i think i demand for the valgrind log of empathy or advice him to install again ,,what you suggest
<bil21al> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/empathy/+bug/877744
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 877744 in empathy (Ubuntu) "Empathy loses all styling after upgrade from 11.04 to 11.10 (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<bil21al> pedro_
<pedro_> looking
<Laibsch> where can I see how long the SRU queue is for "ready to upload"-debdiff patches?
<Laibsch> This used to work much better but I'm now back to waiting weeks and months.
<Laibsch> Previously it was YEARS!
<pedro_> bil21al, don't think we need a valgrind log for that, those kind of logs are more useful for crashes
<pedro_> bil21al, perhaps is a good idea to ask the reporter for the ~/.xsession-errors file and also to see if they are able to reproduce the same problem with a guest account
<pedro_> bil21al, maybe the upgrade broke something in the user account
<bil21al> ok perdo_ how can we identitfy that this xsession error is match with the bug like i am new how can i knw that this xsession error match with the bug or some programmer see that by it self??/
<yofel> Laibsch: there's a sponsoring queue if you've subscribed the sponsors: http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/sponsoring/index.html
<bil21al> yofel is there any ubuntu wiki pag or some thing to understand the xsession error and logs ??
<bil21al> any body else knws about it?
<yofel> bil21al: ~/.xession-errors simply has what the applications that you start in your session print to STDERR, so it depends on the application how you need to read it's error output
<bil21al> and how can i get it?
<Laibsch> yofel: thanks, exactly what I was looking for.
<bil21al> mean how can i get xsession error of an empathy
<bil21al> ?
<yofel> bil21al: look for the empathy errors in ~/.xsession-errors
<yofel> that file has the error output of ALL applications
<yofel> no sorting
<yofel> if anything it's sorted by time
<bil21al>  yofel: ok thankx bro i m new if u distrub than sorry
<yofel> nah, feel free to ask ;)
<bil21al> ok
<Laibsch> I hear you can do many wonderful things with launchpadlib.  I used to have a couple of scripts for manipulating bugs based on launchpadbugs python module but they are bitrotten now.
<Laibsch> who can share a currently-working script that allows me to add a comment and set status for a particular task in a ticket?  The ones I saw on the web were not suitable for me.
<yofel> Laibsch: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~yofel/+junk/lp-scripts/view/head:/lp-set-expired.py from me - line 150ff does the actual bug changing
<Laibsch> yofel: thank you.  Will have a look at it in the morning.
<yofel> Laibsch: make a note of line 187 - or you'll wonder why nothing happens (bit me when I wrote the script)
<Laibsch> couldn't resist to look right away ;-)  Whoa, quite complicated.  My python foo really sucks despite years of wanting to learn it.
<yofel> Laibsch: line 33ff has the bug task fetching, the long stuff can be shorted quite a bit if you don't use a credentials file
<yofel> *login stuff
<Laibsch> I'll need credentials to be allowed what I have in mind, I think
<Laibsch> but it looks like I can hack that into something usable for me.  I wonder how many false changes I'll make with it ;-)
<Laibsch> My earlier scripts were based on http://people.canonical.com/~asac/mozillateam/moztools_lp/ and that was several magnitudes simpler stuff.
<Laibsch> :-(
<salty-horse> hey. during the installation process, I created an "unused" partition and the graphical bar in the partition editor added a "(ext4)" at the end of it. I think it should have printed "(unused)"
<Laibsch> welcome, salty-horse
<salty-horse> hey :D
<Laibsch> are you asking about where to file the ticket or where to dig the source so you can provide a patch?
<salty-horse> where to dig
<salty-horse> It's hard to reproduce since I have to install ubuntu (don't want to set up a vm)
<penguin42> is bug 852343 really a dupe of 543609 or not?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 852343 in indicator-session (Ubuntu Oneiric) (and 1 other project) "gtk-logout-helper crashed with signal 5 in __libc_start_main() (affects: 270) (dups: 74) (heat: 1598)" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/852343
<penguin42> bug 543609 got closed on a not-enough-information; but both show up on the most-dupes sort
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 543609 in indicator-session (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "gtk-logout-helper crashed with signal 5 in __libc_start_main() (affects: 724) (dups: 48) (heat: 1862)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/543609
<Laibsch> salty-horse: I don't know the answer.  But I think there is a package called partman or something.  Have a look if you can spot something in http://packages.ubuntu.com/part
<hggdh> penguin42: they have rather different stacktraces
<penguin42> hmm true
<salty-horse> Laibsch, I think that's parted, the standalone tool
<hggdh> penguin42: also, I wonder how many of the me-toos in the old bug are piping in just because it has the same title
<penguin42> yeh it's hard to split the two
<penguin42> getting dangerously close to 100k open bugs
<bkerensa> penguin42: Indeed and lots of boinc related bugs
 * bkerensa just found a new boinc bug himself
<bkerensa> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/boinc/+bug/878571
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 878571 in boinc (Ubuntu) "boinc-client bad signature for URL (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,New]
<penguin42> boinc?
<bkerensa> why yes
<bkerensa> penguin42: Berkeley Open Infrastructure something computing
<bkerensa> :D
<penguin42> what does it do?
<bkerensa> Distributed Computing for a Good Cause
<bkerensa> http://boinc.berkeley.edu
<penguin42> ah ok
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-10-20
 * bkerensa thinks blueyed might be able to help me sort it or greg-g
<bkerensa> :D
<cprofitt> I found a bug, but not sure which package it should go against nor how to determine which package... I suspect the calendar component of the panel
<cprofitt> the issue is that if I double click a specific date Evolution opens up but goes to 1970 instead of the date clicked
<cprofitt> if I say add event it comes up today's date which is normal... so it would appear information is being sent incorrectly from the double-click
<cprofitt> any hints on how to narrow that down or report it?
<bkerensa> cprofitt: Could run system monitor and see what is running and not idle
<bkerensa> to narrow it down
<cprofitt> bkerensa: good suggestion
<bkerensa> cprofitt: I'm hoping bdmurray might be able to figure out the Boinc bug or pass it upstream...
<cprofitt> Boinc?
<bkerensa> yeah
<bkerensa> distributed computing platform used by 400-500 Team Ubuntu Distributed Computing people
<bkerensa> :P
<cprofitt> yeah that would be important
<bdmurray> bkerensa: do you have any links to the previous fixes for that bug?
<bkerensa> bdmurray: Yeah let me grab it
<bkerensa> bdmurray: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/boinc/+bug/585547
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 585547 in boinc (Ubuntu) "boinc-client bad signature for URL (affects: 9) (heat: 11)" [Medium,Fix released]
<bkerensa> Unsure if it is the exact cause but the effect is essentially the same between the two bugs
<bkerensa> Boinc is rendered useless in amd64 11.10 while it works just fine in i386
<bkerensa> I also reached out to two other people who run the amd64 iso of 11.10 and asked them to test and they experienced the same issue
<ulysses> hello
<bkerensa> hello ulysses
<bkerensa> cyphermox: Do you know about the proxy settings bug?
<ulysses> I marked a bug as Invalid, how should I mark that in the wiki?
<ulysses> this one: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/876606
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 876606 in ubuntu "kubuntu kmix in oneiric has no PA support (affects: 1) (heat: 10)" [Undecided,Invalid]
<ulysses> Ok, I found it, one bug hugged
<SwitchDK> Hi all, is it possible to assign a bug to an individual or specific PPA. I have turned a question into a bug report which should be filed against https://launchpad.net/~ondrej/+archive/redmine but not sure how to do it. The bug is bug/878090 (sorry to repeat my question but I haven't received a response yet).
<cyphermox> bkerensa: define proxy settings bug? :)
<SwitchDK> Hi all, is it possible to assign a bug to an individual or specific PPA. I have turned a question into a bug report which should be filed against https://launchpad.net/~ondrej/+archive/redmine but not sure how to do it. The bug is bug/878090 (sorry to repeat my question but I haven't received a response yet).
<pedro_> oh oh today is a bug day
<pedro_> time to change the topic
* pedro_ changed the topic of #ubuntu-bugs to: Today is a Bug day! Join us : http://t.co/1HWnfGQl | Ubuntu Bug Squad - next meeting 10/20/11 | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad | Documentation: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs | Want to report a bug? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs | User support (not related to triage) is in #ubuntu
<brendand> SwitchDK - The bug 878090 is about the PPA?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 878090 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "Upgrade from 11.04 to 11.10 fails when using dpkg-1.16.1~natty+1 (affects: 1) (heat: 139)" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/878090
<SwitchDK> brendand: thanks for replying and looking into it. It was originally a question which had been answered and I determined there is a bug in the specific dpkg that has been released on the Redmine PPA. Since the dpkg is specific to that PPA and doesn't have anything to do the official dpkg I was uncertain how to deal with it
<SwitchDK> multiple users were affected, well at least I had received confirmation from 2 other individuals and I was able to reproduce the problem myself
<brendand> SwitchDK - Have you read the PPA description?
<SwitchDK> yes, that the owner is aware of it being broken?
<SwitchDK> brendand: i might of course have missed something
<brendand> SwitchDK - There is nothing to fix in code (I guess) so the best you can do is contact the owner, though he seems aware of the problem already
<kamusin> king hggdh, are you there?
<hggdh> kamusin: unfortunately yes ;-)
<SwitchDK> brendand: so should the bug not be logged against that PPA?
<hggdh> kamusin: good, but I just started the day -- it is cold(ish), and the bed was really nicier than the office
<brendand> SwitchDK - PPAs don't have any way to file bugs against them. In fact I think the general policy on them is that they carry no guarantees
<kamusin> I know what you mean heh
<SwitchDK> brendand: that makes sense, I was just uncertain about how to report the problem dpkg specifically developed for Redmine as all users who are trying to install packages with the "broken" dpkg will have problems
<pedro_> hello kamusin brendand hggdh!
<kamusin> hola :)
<hggdh> good morning pedro_ kamusin brendand :-)
<brendand> SwitchDK - All I can say is contact ondrej directly. PPAs have nothing to do with Ubuntu per se so there's really nothing further to do. PPAs are advertised as 'use at your own risk, take what you're given'
<SwitchDK> brendand: ok, thanks, what should be done with the bug report?
<brendand> SwitchDK - That particular one? Well, there is no issue in any official package so you can just leave it. The correct status is 'Invalid' but 'Fix Released' doesn't do any harm either (from bug triagers point of view it's closed)
<SwitchDK> brendand: ok, many thanks for your help. I will also drop the PPA owner a friendly email with the bug number?
<SwitchDK> brendand: sorry that was a question
<brendand> SwitchDK - Maybe ondrej has a bug opened or can indicate a project which he would be happy you moving the bug to. That's the best case scenario.
<brendand> SwitchDK - As long as it's friendly ;)
<SwitchDK> brendand: no need to be differently
<brendand> and hi to hggdh, pedro_ and kamusin
<brendand> hggdh, pedro_ - shall i be seeing you both next week?
<hggdh> well. This is one of the risks on PPAs. But we need to adjust it a bit, how we (do not) deal with them
<hggdh> brendand: certainly :-)
<brendand> hggdh - i don't know how wise it is to start putting guarantees around PPAs. AFAIK the sole purpose is an easier way than build from source to provide testers access to *pre-release* *unwarranted* software (not that any software is really warranted ;) )
<hggdh> brendand: indeed. But given the way folks go (based on my own experience), they tend to forget about having used a PPA, and then disaster happens.
<hggdh> brendand: we could *check* is the install is kosher before upgrading
<brendand> hggdh - well, i have to agree with you there. hope mvo has a bug open on update-manager :)
<hggdh> PPAs by its nature, are a contract between the maintainer and the user, not with Ubuntu
<SwitchDK> hggdh: the problem with this bug is at least three developers didn't associate the Redmine PPA with a dpkg problem and the Redmine PPA has a customised version of the dpkg (which of course is not official)
<penguin42> hggdh: I wish you could make them more selective - e.g. only allow certain packages to be installed from a given PPA
<SwitchDK> penguin42: like a list of trusted/do NOT Change packages?
<penguin42> SwitchDK: Yes; I trust this PPA to have these packages, but if anything else crops up then ask me
<SwitchDK>  hggdh:  so yes I agree with you hggdh
<hggdh> penguin42: I do understand it but no, there are *NO* limits on what you can put in a PPA. How could you limit?
<hggdh> a PPA can be opened by anyone
<penguin42> hggdh: Oh I mean when you add a PPA on your client you restrict what you'll let apt get from there
<hggdh> penguin42: ah. Yes, this could work
<penguin42> hggdh: Taking the initial list when you add it as a starter say
<hggdh> penguin42: like pinning everything in there, and you select what you want (unpin)
<SwitchDK> penguin42, hggdg: i like that idea
<hggdh> this will at least give you a fleeting feeling of control
<penguin42> hggdh: Well I might be happy to let the ppa owner upgrade the version, but it's if they add another package that would worry me
<brendand> some syntax like this in sources.list would be good:
<penguin42> hggdh: Having said that, it doesn't really provide much control - a ppa owner could always change an innocuous package to overwrite a different file
<hggdh> penguin42: there you go...
<brendand> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/ondrej/redmine/ubuntu oneiric main redmine ruby-mocha
<hggdh> it is still a contract based on trust, not on knowledge
<penguin42> hggdh: Problem is it's getting a bit dangerous - people install a lot of PPAs and I doubt people understand who they are trusting, especially when there are some Ubuntu ppa's (like the edgers etc) and some random people
<hggdh> penguin42: I agree, and this is why I would really like some sort of control, at least on upgrades
<penguin42> nod
<brendand> hggdh - you could say that use of PPAs by Canonical somewhat sends out the wrong message
<penguin42> hggdh: Perhaps something could monitor PPAs and just check whether there are any surprising changes in which set of files is included in each package?
<SwitchDK> just a general question which is indirectly related to bugs: Some bug reports are rant/vent/complaints and some are kudos/well dones etc. Is there a way to sent kudos on to the Ubuntu/Canonical team
<penguin42> ooh I don't think I've seen a well done bug report
<SwitchDK> i would be happy to create one :D
<arand> Isn't that what testimonials are for, rather?
<SwitchDK> arand: most likely, I just hadn't thought about Testimonials. My thought was also more about short quick kudos
<penguin42> there is a testimonial mechanism?
<arand> from the ubuntu.com page there is..
<arand> penguin42: Or, hmm, was...
<SwitchDK> arand: i might need new glasses but I can't find any? Would you have a link
<arand> SwitchDK: They're just in a forums section atm it seems
<SwitchDK> arand: Thanks I found them now on the forum
 * penguin42 wonders how to prod bug 877403 at someone - it's security ish
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 877403 in upstart (Ubuntu) "crypttab LUKS password shown in cleartext (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/877403
<iceroot> if it is real, it should be critical
<iceroot> that would be a big security issue
<jpds> penguin42: I've never had that.
<jpds> penguin42: And I've been using that feature for ages.
<penguin42> jpds: It's not something I have setup, but it does seem serious if he is getting it
<iceroot> i will test it later, i am using a luks setup here
<iceroot> untl now its not confirmed
<iceroot> let me check the bug if i can reproduce it
 * penguin42 suspects it may be only in his no-splash setup
<iceroot> guess so too
<iceroot> but a check doesnt hurt
<penguin42> nod
<SwitchDK> is anybody using the hugday tools today?
<SwitchDK> I get an AssertionError when using "hugday list"
<brendand> SwitchDK - the package one or the source branch?
<SwitchDK> brendand: sorry was called away, the one part of "ubuntu-qa-tools" package
<pedro_> ah hugday tool doesn't work here ither
<pedro_> either even
<pedro_> is returning 0 results when doing hugday list
<SwitchDK>  brendand: I get the AssertionError with both source branch and package :(
<SwitchDK> brendand: it is working now :D All I did was to the "hugday current --remember" command again. Not sure if something has changed on the back end though
<SwitchDK> pedro_: does it work for you?
<pedro_> nope
<pedro_> we should file a bug about it..
<SwitchDK> pedro_, indeed ;)
<SwitchDK> pedro_, I tried the hugday tools from the branch and they seem to work
<pedro_> hggdh, great session :-)
<hggdh> pedro_: I lost my bloody notes for it, and had to improvise
<bdmurray> jibel: bug 878585
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 878585 in update-manager (Ubuntu Natty) (and 1 other project) "update apport package hook in natty (affects: 1) (heat: 10)" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/878585
<penguin42> bug 875571 is a mess, it's a bunch of people with different panics
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 875571 in linux (Ubuntu) ""Panic occurred, switch back to text console" and freezes - On 11.10 (affects: 6) (heat: 34)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/875571
 * penguin42 has just flipped it to linux and put a note in the description asking people to file separate bugs
<SwitchDK> is there a BugSquad team meeting today?
<bil21al> yes the date is todays. switchDk
<SwitchDK> bil21al: thanks, was just wondering if we were starting the meeting or it had been canceled (or I got the time zone conversion wrong)
<bil21al> switchDK:  yes  bec i m in asia here the time is too much different  i was also waiting for that somebdy say some thing
<bil21al> bdmurray : has the metting held ?
<bdmurray> bil21al: no, not yet
<bdmurray> I seem to have lost track of the time
<bil21al> bdmurry same here
<bdmurray> pedro_, hggdh: bug squad meeting?
<hggdh> aye
<hggdh> bdmurray: -meeting?
<bil21al> i think they didnt remember it was metting today
<bdmurray> How about here as I don't know what is on the calendar.
<pedro_> oh is it today?
 * pedro_ blame google calendar
<bdmurray> well it was supposed to be last week
<bdmurray> so lets have at it?
<pedro_> sure
<bdmurray> The Agenda can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad/Meeting
<bdmurray> There were some actions from the previous meeting
<bdmurray> bdmurray tag bugs with 'TEST CASE' in description testcase: IN PROGRESS
<bdmurray> I started to do this but noticed some complaints in ubuntu-devel so I am doing it as I, or my bugbot, see bugs matching this criteria
<bdmurray> so the actions are batched together
<bdmurray> Please help using the testcase tag though - if you see a bug with a test case in the description
<bdmurray> bdmurray make 'testcase' an official bug tag: DONE
<bdmurray> that was completed
<bdmurray> bdmurray recommend people modify description with 'TEST CASE' words if steps to reproduce exist in bug description or in comments: DONE
<bdmurray> and so was that
<bdmurray> hggdh to review all bug workflows that result with an "Invalid" status and see if using "Incomplete" makes more sense and email bugsquad regarding results
<pedro_> is that still there? :-P
<bdmurray> hggdh: how is that? I seem to recall a wiki notification email about it
<hggdh> done; I could not find any such instance
<bdmurray> great!
<bdmurray> hggdh to email mentorship group alpha with questions regarding value of the program and what mentees are looking for: DONE
<bdmurray> hggdh: could you remind us of the results of that?
<hggdh> done; we do havce to review the current status
<hggdh> right now we are not providing what mentees expect -- hand-holding, basically
<hggdh> I emailed -control, -bugsquad, and the mentorship-alpha with what I found
<bdmurray> So it seems there is a disconnect between what mentees want and what mentors want to do or were doing?
<hggdh> I think so. We expected them to be more open -- and active -- with an exclusive ML, and such; they seem to expect us to be more hand-holding
<hggdh> they, generically, are not active
<SwitchDK> sorry ML?
<hggdh> Mailing List
<bdmurray> right so we expect mentees to ask questions
<bdmurray> and they want to be told what to do?
<hggdh> yep. One of our expectations was that mentors would be, ah, 'switchable': any available mentor could do the trick
<hggdh> this seems not to have happened: mentees, pretty much, do nothing if not helped to it
<bdmurray> okay so this leads into the next item
<bdmurray> bdmurray to create spec for UDS P regarding mentorship program
<hggdh> the only exceptions are these that are active in the #ubuntu-bugs channel
<bdmurray> I've not done this but it still seems like a useful discussion to have.  Agreed?
<hggdh> which, again, reinforces the feeling that mentees *MUST* be present here
<hggdh> +1
<pedro_> oh yes
<pedro_> ++1
<hggdh> pedro_: +2?
<pedro_> according to my crazy keyboard, yes haha
<SwitchDK> <---- newbie, what does UDS P mean?
<bdmurray> okay so I'll write something and get it scheduled
<hggdh> SwitchDK: Ubuntu Development Summit, Precise
<hggdh> SwitchDK: the new Ubuntu version
<hggdh> bdmurray: please mark me as required
<SwitchDK> hggdh: thanks trying to keep up with the acronyms
<bdmurray> hggdh: okay
<bdmurray> so that's it for action items
<bil21al> who are able to set the importance of the bug and why  in my launchpad account there us no options of triaged and wont fix??
<bdmurray> and I think we can skip any mentorship discussion for UDS
<hggdh> yes
<bdmurray> There are no recent new bug control members so skipping that
<bdmurray> which leads to open discussions
<bdmurray> where we can answer bil21al's question
<hggdh> \o
<bdmurray> bil21al: you need to be a member of ubuntu bug control to set those statuses and the importance for Ubuntu bug tasks
<SwitchDK> I also have a couple of things I would like to bring up in the Open Discussion section
<bdmurray> bil21al: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugControl
<bil21al> hmm so i need to be more perfect bdmurry
<bdmurray> hggdh: did you have something?
<hggdh> yes
<bdmurray> bil21al: yes and you could start by putting an 'a' in my nick. ;-)
<bdmurray> hggdh: go ahead
<hggdh> just a comment -- I am doing a clean-up on requests to join Bug Control
<bil21al> ok ok bdmurray no nice??
<bil21al> now nice
<bil21al> ?
<hggdh> and I will, from now, on, summarily reject applications without the submission to the mailing list
<bdmurray> bil21al: yes, thanks
<bil21al> bdmurray its my pleasue you are my ceniour
<bdmurray> hggdh: you'll give them a wee bit of time though between applying and receiving the application?
<bdmurray> hggdh: actually I wonder if we should just make it a closed team
<bdmurray> I mean we just manually add people anyway
<bil21al> one thing i want to disscuss that which are the people who accept the membership request  and suggest the members?
<pedro_> bdmurray, the only diff between moderated and closed is the way people gets added to the team?
<bdmurray> I'm pretty sure
<bil21al> is there any special team for it?
<hggdh> bdmurray: I do, usually a week
<bdmurray> Why don't we create an action of researching launchpad team types and closing team if possible.
<hggdh> +1
<bdmurray> bil21al: we'll get to you after SwitchDK
<pedro_> https://launchpad.net/+help/team-subscription-policy.html <- found the policy for teams
<hggdh> bil21al: any current -control member can vote on an application
<bdmurray> well there half way done
<pedro_> we need to test it though, so we don't have any surprise
<bdmurray> I say make it restricted as it'll save work
<bil21al> hggdh ok
<bdmurray> pedro_: I think if the dev teams use restricted ones it'll be fine
<bdmurray> SwitchDK: Did you have something to discuss?
<pedro_> bdmurray, oh right, then sure
<SwitchDK> thanks, as I very new member to the BugSquad I was hoping/waiting for a mentor
<pedro_> i didn't remember they're using that
<SwitchDK> but it seems the team is "less" functional
<SwitchDK> so you mentioned before that new members should just ask questions in this chat instead
<bdmurray> or on the bug squad mailing list if nobody happens to be around yes
<SwitchDK> and that is fine with me (once I am getting used to it), but wouldn't it be worthwhile to update the Wiki pages accordingly
<SwitchDK> currently the wiki pages say that new members should/can apply for a mentor
<hggdh> yes -- but we will discuss mentorship during UDS (again)
<bdmurray> well we plan to discuss the future of the mentorship program the week of the 31st
<bdmurray> SwitchDK: do you have specific change in mind that would help though?  If so feel free to just make that change
<SwitchDK> ok, sure, sorry I'm still trying to understand the lingo
<SwitchDK> if it is decided that references to mentors should be removed I would be happy to help out.
<hggdh> SwitchDK: no problem, we all started not knowing :-)
<SwitchDK> right now I just find it confusing since I was waiting for a mentor to be assigned before attempting traiging
<SwitchDK> but then asking in this channel it was clarified that I shouldn't wait
<SwitchDK> so once you have a decision on the topic from your meeting on UDS it would be great if it could be circulated
<SwitchDK> that was my only question
<bdmurray> hggdh: I removed the bannder in ~ubuntu-bugcontrol changed the team to restricted and set it so people can renew their own memberships
<hggdh> it certainly will; additionally, the UDS sessions have live audio, and IRC channels available for remote users
<hggdh> bdmurray: perfect, thank you
<SwitchDK> hggdh oh ok, didn't know that, thank you
<bdmurray> SwitchDK: yes, we will definitely update documentation and email the bugsquad mailing list with results of our discussion
<bdmurray> Okay are there any more questions / topics for discussion?
<SwitchDK> bdmurray thank you that would be great and as I said I would be happy to help with wiki updates
<SwitchDK> not from me, thank you
<bdmurray> Okay, thanks everyone and sorry for the delay in getting the meeting going.
<SwitchDK> no problem
<SwitchDK> back to hugging a bug :P
<hggdh> bdmurray: thank you
<pedro_> thanks all
<bil21al> ok bdmurray see you and really switchdk reminds us about the metting
<bdmurray> SwitchDK: if you have any questions please let us know, or if you are looking for something to work on we might find something for you
<bil21al> thanks for your time bdmurray, pedro_ and hggdh
<SwitchDK> bdmurray thank you very kind, i am trying to do a bug on the list pedro_ sent out
<SwitchDK> bdmurray so i will probably ask once I get more stuck than I already am
<pedro_> SwitchDK, if you have questions just ask here in teh channel :-)
<SwitchDK> will do, thanks pedro_
<bil21al> pedro_ give me some thing too i m free  bro
<pedro_> bil21al, check at the bug day page there's plenty of bugs there: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20111020
<bil21al> ok thanks i will check
<hggdh> and I just updated https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugControl taking out the references to request membership
<yofel> hm, what's the current way of using the hugday tools? I'm getting: RuntimeError: Error while parsing 'https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20111020'
<SwitchDK> yofel, i had problems with the tool but it seems to work if you use the one from the branch
<yofel> that *is* from lp:ubuntu-qa-tools
<SwitchDK> yofel: try lp:hugday-tools instead
<yofel> same error
<SwitchDK> yofel, is that when you use "./hugday-tools current" ?
<yofel> no, hugday close is what doesn't work
<yofel> current works fine
<SwitchDK> yofel, ok I haven't made it that far yet so don't know if it works for me
<SwitchDK> bil21al are you working on bug 875061
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 875061 in gnome-control-center (Ubuntu) "11.10 doesn't remember screen brightness setting after every reboot (affects: 2) (heat: 12)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/875061
<bil21al> yes
<SwitchDK> bil21al i just updated it a moment ago
<SwitchDK> bil21al so refresh your screen before continuing
<bil21al> yes yes i am watching
<bil21al> ok
<bil21al> u carry on
<SwitchDK> bil21al i wasn't able to reproduce the problem on my machine unfortunately
<bil21al> ohh man i have seen this many times
<bil21al> when every i start my system
<SwitchDK> bil21al could you then please update the bug with some more technical details please
<bil21al> k
<SwitchDK> pedro_ bdmurray once a incomplete bug has been updated on the BugDay list should I mark it as done on the BugDay list?
<bdmurray> SwitchDK: which bug?
<SwitchDK> bdmurray 875061
<SwitchDK> bdmurray i have asked for more information
<hggdh> bug 875061
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 875061 in gnome-control-center (Ubuntu) "11.10 doesn't remember screen brightness setting after every reboot (affects: 3) (heat: 16)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/875061
<bdmurray> If the bug needs more information it should be incomplete
<SwitchDK> hggdh ah you have to put "bug" in front of it
<bdmurray> I find it a bit strange that the package is gnome-control-center but you mention debugging instructions for gnome-power-manager
<SwitchDK> bdmurray missed the "incomplete" part, it has been updated
<bdmurray> SwitchDK: great, thanks
<SwitchDK> bdmurray you are right but the power manager information is useful for trouble shooting this
<SwitchDK> bdmurray and not sure where else to go with "dim" trouble shooting
<SwitchDK> bdmurray since it has changed in Unity (well at least I think it has)
<SwitchDK> bdmurray would it be better to change the package to gnome-power-manager?
<bdmurray> SwitchDK: I would think so yes
<SwitchDK> bdmurray thank you I will update it now.
<SwitchDK> bdmurray based on changing that information should it then be marked completed on the BugDay list? althought it is not complete yet
<bkerensa> bdmurray: Do you know any way I might workaround this bug
<bkerensa> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/boinc/+bug/878571
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 878571 in boinc (Ubuntu) "boinc-client bad signature for URL (affects: 1) (heat: 14)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<bdmurray> SwitchDK: the bug day list is just recording that an action took place
<bdmurray> SwitchDK: and you acted on that bug and no one else needs to yet so yes it can be marked done
<bdmurray> bkerensa: I wonder if installing the i386 version on the package on amd64 would work around it
<bkerensa> bdmurray: Yeah but I tried doing that and am getting some error with the i386 package even though I was running it on 32bit fine
<bkerensa> idk something is broke
<bdmurray> "This seems to indicate that the XML received by the RPC was corrupted somehow. As you can see in the XML you PM-ed me, there is no value host_uhntiiccaator in it."
<seb128> bdmurray, SwitchDK, pedro_: gnome-power-manager is deprecated in oneiric, the instruction for debugging should be updated
<bdmurray> bkerensa: didn't you say something about having a web proxy?
<bkerensa> bdmurray: Yeah proxy settings on 11.10 are broke
<seb128> it only ships the statistics ui
<bkerensa> cant set a proxy
<bkerensa> 11.10 ignores settings :(
<seb128> the other features got moved to gnome-settings-daemon and gnome-power-manager
<bdmurray> bkerensa: right isn't it possible your network is screwing up the boinc traffic?
<seb128> the other features got moved to gnome-settings-daemon and *gnome-control-center*
<pedro_> seb128, bdmurray SwitchDK i'll update those debugging instructions
<seb128> pedro_, thanks
<pedro_> you're welcome
<seb128> pedro_, you can probably drop all the "before 9.04 instructions" while you are at it, it's just confusing nowadays
<seb128> we are not interested to get bug about those versions ;-)
<bkerensa> bdmurray: I have no proxies set right now
<bkerensa> bdmurray: and I have had other people who run 64bit Ubuntu confirm this bug
<bil21al> has any body seen this bug or having this ?? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/874348
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 874348 in unity (Ubuntu) "when we change the theme some icons from the launcher vanished (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<hjd> Evening all. I've seen some bug reports requesting newer versions of programs which since the report was filed has been included in Ubuntu. Would it be ok to close these as fix released and leave a comment like "version x is in ubuntu release foo" or should I add some more information?
<jtaylor> you can use one of these responses: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses#Fixed_in_Development_release_while_still_existing_in_a_previous_release
<hjd> jtaylor: ok. thanks :)
<bil21al> pedro_
<bil21al> if the bug is to much older like some people says that boot is failed in ubuntu and talks about alpha or beta 1 version so can we invaid it?
<bil21al> any other bdmurray:
<penguin42> bil21al: I would mark it incomplete and ask them to check it in the release
<bil21al> ok
<penguin42> bil21al: But don't be too hasty on things  - there are some bugs that are years old; the fact they are old doesn't necessarily mean they are invalid!
<bil21al> yes yes ok i understand.
<SwitchDK> seb128 pedro_ thanks for letting me know about the changes to debug info. Would you recommend I change the associated package to "gnome-control-center"
<SwitchDK> seb128 predr_ sorry I should clarify that I am referring to bug 875061
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 875061 in gnome-power-manager (Ubuntu) "11.10 doesn't remember screen brightness setting after every reboot (affects: 3) (heat: 16)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/875061
<pedro_> SwitchDK, i think i've seen that bug before
<pedro_> one sec
<SwitchDK> yofel did you manage to fix the runtimeerror problem when closing a bug on the bugday list
<yofel_> nope
<pedro_> SwitchDK, https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=661586
<ubot4> Gnome bug 661586 in Other Preferences "[screen] Remember brightness level across reboots" [Enhancement,Unconfirmed]
<SwitchDK> yofel_ :(
<pedro_> which is bug 870805 on lp
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 870805 in gnome-control-center (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Screen dialog won't remember brightness setting (affects: 1) (heat: 54)" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/870805
<pedro_> SwitchDK, feel free to mark it as a duplicate
<SwitchDK> pedro_ wow how to you remember that, i will update to mark it as duplicate
<SwitchDK> pedro_ thanks
<pedro_> you're welcome
<SwitchDK> pedro_ how would I mark a bug "completed" on the BugDay list when the hugday tool won't allow me to?
<yofel> edit the wiki page by hand
<pedro_> edit the wiki
<pedro_> yeah as yofel said
<bil21al> some people assign their bug to themselves even they are not a programmer so what to do with that??
<SwitchDK> yofel_ yofel pedro_ ok that simple I thought there was something more complicated
<phil93> Could a control member please mark bug #879038 as triaged? It's a simple documentation issue and I believe all of the necessary information is there for an ubuntu-docs team member to work on it.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 879038 in ubuntu-docs (Ubuntu) "help.ubuntu.com lists 11.04 as Natty and as Oneiric. (affects: 2) (dups: 1) (heat: 16)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/879038
<yofel> I *think* that should be filed agains the ubuntu-website project
<yofel> it's certainly not the docs package in the archive
<yofel> *against
<bil21al> pedro_ some people assign bug to them selves even they are not a programer than what to do ??
<bil21al> i assign my self and than un assign do i roght ??
<bil21al> right
<bil21al> ?
<bil21al> any body tell me plz
<pedro_> bil21al, Do not assign bugs to yourself unless you're planning to fix the issue
<pedro_> if you want to receive emails when the reporter replies to you , then subscribe to the email
<phil93> yofel: Hmm, thats a good point. But Bug 590932 described something similar and its packaging seemed correct.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 590932 in ubuntu-docs (Ubuntu Natty) (and 3 other projects) "broken link to ubuntu licensing page (affects: 1) (heat: 1)" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/590932
<pedro_> s/email/bug
<bil21al> pedro_ yes i know that but some people who dnt knw about that assign to themselves than what to do with that before marking incomplete??
<yofel> phil93: true, then I have no idea, sorry
<pedro_> bil21al, unassign if you sure that they're not planning to work on the issue
<pedro_> bil21al,  if unsure ask with the bug number here in the channel
<bil21al> pedro_ : ok sir
<phil93> yofel: Alright, I'll assign ubuntu-website anyway and wait for someone to get around to it. Thanks.
<yofel> phil93: actually switch that to https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-docs
<yofel> so it seems filing it against the package is fine too
<yofel> ah, already duped
<phil93> yofel: Yeah, I noticed that its a dupe as well
<hggdh> generically, it is a good idea to *subscribe* to the bugs you are triaging. Nothing is worse than a fire-and-forget (add a comment asking for something, and never return)
<SwitchDK> good night all, thanks for all the help. It has been fun
<hggdh> SwitchDK: welcome :-)
<sroecker> bug 876787
<ubot4> sroecker: Error: Bug #876787 not found.
<penguin42> is there a way to teach apport-collect to collect the Xorg and kernel logs for xserver-xorg-input-evdev?
<hggdh> penguin42: yes, by patching /usr/share/apport/package-hooks/source_xserver-xorg-input-evdev.py
<yofel> penguin42: by apport hook
<hggdh> penguin42: this file belongs to xdiagonse
<hggdh> xdiagnose
<yofel> and is a symlink to /usr/share/apport/package-hooks/source_xorg.py
<penguin42> oh - so this is the reason that asking people to apport-collect on x packages is doing nowt?
<bkerensa> :(
<hggdh> penguin42: I would guess yes (but have not looked at the source)
<yofel> penguin42: if xdiagnose isn't installed, apport-collect won't do anything useful
<penguin42> hggdh: Well, it's not installed so it's not going to help!
<hggdh> heh
<penguin42> <sigh> Ok, so we should ask people to install xdiagnose and then run apport-collect
<yofel> hm... ubuntu-desktop depends on it
<yofel> and kubuntu-full o.O
 * penguin42 didn't have it installed
<penguin42> hmm but I do on <--- machine
<yofel> well, I didn't have it installed either. As only *ubuntu*-desktop depends on it
<hggdh> this warrants a bug, I guess. xdiagnose should be a dependency of all supported flavours
<penguin42> there needs to be a hook hook, so that apport can ask for something to be installed
<yofel> that would probably need apt-file - or a generated DB of hooks
 * bkerensa really needs this bug to be fixed https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/boinc/+bug/878571
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 878571 in boinc (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "boinc-client bad signature for URL (affects: 1) (heat: 14)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
 * bkerensa is likely going to have to downgrade to 32bit otherwise
<yofel> bkerensa: poking here won't help though - we don't fix bugs here
<bkerensa> yofel: I realize
<bkerensa> although the maintainers are in this channel
<bkerensa> but afkish
<hggdh> bkerensa: AFAIK the maintainers for boinc are at boinc.berkeley.edu
<hggdh> bkerensa: and if you go  to http://boinc.berkeley.edu/download.php you may find a version that works
<bkerensa> hggdh: I am unable to install anything other than the amd64
<bkerensa> and the amd64 .deb is broken
<bkerensa> I tried installing the i386 but it wont let me even with force
<hggdh> bkerensa: I know, I saw your bug.
<hggdh> bkerensa: what happens if you try to install the i386 version?
<bkerensa> hggdh: http://pastebin.com/gKuPpvq8
<bkerensa> that happens
<hggdh> well, you are using dpkg... and asking to install a single package. dpkg will not do dependency resolution
<hggdh> you could try 'apt-get install boinc-client:i386'
<hggdh> additionally, --force-<whatever> is potentially dangerous ;-)
<bkerensa> hggdh: that caused this:
<bkerensa> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<bkerensa>  boinc-client:i386 : Depends: python:i386 (>= 2.3) but it is not installable
<bkerensa>                      Depends: adduser:i386 but it is not installable
<bkerensa> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<hggdh> bkerensa: the last line suggests your system is already broken -- 'you have help broken packages'. First of all, clean it up (run synaptic, for example)
<hggdh> s/help/held/
<hggdh> or run apt-get check
<bkerensa> hggdh: I sorted that but then when I tried to install again it wanted to remove my power-manager and network stuffs
<bkerensa> =o
<hggdh> ah well
<bkerensa> hggdh: Yeah and the boinc people seem to think it has to do with Ubuntu and not their package
<bkerensa> so idk
<hggdh> bkerensa: boinc-client is in Universe. Perhap you will have more luck on the #ubuntu-motu channel
<hggdh> bkerensa: lastly, I have boinc running on a server (oneiric), AMD64, no problems
<bkerensa> hggdh: Odd well how would I troubleshoot because I had two other people check on amd64 11.10
<bkerensa> and they had the same error and it has happened in the past and had to be fixed
<hggdh> IDK, I never looked at the boinc source. But I *did* see some HTTP errors, but boinc recovered and finished the downloads
<bkerensa> hggdh: Well in my logs it wont even attach
<bkerensa> so nothing gets downloaded at all
<bkerensa> =/
<bkerensa> when I was running i386 iso boinc worked fine
<Nukeador> Hi there
<Nukeador> Could someone ping Ubuntu QA to get attention on this critical Libreoffice Calc bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libreoffice/+bug/873702
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 873702 in libreoffice (Ubuntu) "some function names in Calc appear in english others in local language (mixed up) (affects: 7) (dups: 1) (heat: 48)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<penguin42> Nukeador: Why is it critical?
<Nukeador> You can't use functions!
<Nukeador> You can if you use English ones
<Nukeador> but all documents use the localized ones
<Nukeador> So nobody can use their previously work using libreoffice localized versions
<Nukeador> :S
<penguin42> Nukeador: OK, just do me a favour - explain how translated function names work - I've only used English
<penguin42> Nukeador: So if I say average() does it store the text of that in the file so that a file in one language doesn't work in others?!
<Nukeador> Ok, instead of UPPER() in Spanish you have MAYUSC()
<penguin42> Nukeador: OK, and that gets stored in the file like that?!
<Nukeador> yes
<Nukeador> Same on OO and MS Office
<Nukeador> And now, they don't work
<Nukeador> So imagine the disaster
<penguin42> Nukeador: Yuch - it seems mad to me that the file format doesn't store a token that works in all of them
<penguin42> but OK
<Nukeador> For some reason Libreoffice stop understanding localized functions
<Nukeador> So people are complaining about not being able to use the localized ones and not being able to use their previously saved files
<penguin42> nod
<penguin42> Nukeador: OK, marked as 'High' which seems to be the right marking as far as the Ubuntu bug hierarchy goes
<Nukeador> ok
<Nukeador> thanks
<penguin42> Nukeador: No problem - but out of curiousity, explain to me - does that mean a German writing a spreadsheet can't hand it to a Spaniard ?
<Nukeador> Don't know, maybe if you have the l10n package
<penguin42> oh also, this all worked in 11.04 ?
<Nukeador> yes
<Nukeador> this problem was after updating to 11.10
<penguin42> ok, I've tagged it as a regression
<Nukeador> In 11.04 I was able to use Spanish and English functions
<Nukeador> But the app suggest you always a list in Spanish
<Nukeador> so everyone was using the localized ones
<Nukeador> It's the same in OO and MS Office localized versions
<penguin42> it must make it really hard when swapping stuff between people in different countries - I only know English so never have the problem :-)
<Nukeador> Maybe internally the app is able to understand the functions in all languages
<Nukeador> No idea
<hggdh> personally, it sounds like it is a presentation issue -- otherwise we would not be able to use spreadsheets from other languages, which would be really dumb
<hggdh> but, as penguin42, I only use English
<Nukeador> What it really surprised me was that nobody had detected this bug in beta versions
<penguin42> Nukeador: Sometimes it happens, sometimes people don't report it, and sometimes it breaks after the beta
<Nukeador> Yeah, I know
<hggdh> Nukeador: well, for something like this to be caught, there has to be volunteers testing it. So this begs the question -- did you?
<Nukeador> For the record, when you use a localized function now you get a #NAME error
<Nukeador> No, I didn't have time to test the betas
<Nukeador> Do you know if there is a QA team for each locale?
<hggdh> I do know. There is not
<Nukeador> So officially Canonical only QA the English versions and relay the rest locales to the community right?
<penguin42> But I'm fairly sure a lot of the Canonical guys aren't just English, so I'd expect them to be testing stuff in other languages
<Nukeador> Maybe the people who is localizing the apps is also testing them
<Nukeador> Well, but in this case I suppose Ubuntu is using the mainstream localization
<penguin42> possibly, it's also possible that the level of testing for localisation is less - e.g. I guess they start each part up and check it displays in the right language, but maybe they haven't got a test file created in each language or something like that
<Nukeador> As it does for Firefox
<Nukeador> So it's more complicated to have a Libreoffice localized that use Ubuntu and Libreoffice Ubuntu package
<hggdh> Nukeador: just a correction -- this is not Canonical's resposibility; this is Ubuntu
<hggdh> and Ubuntu is a community effort
<hggdh> for localisation tests we need people running these languages; it happens that I could test English, French, Portuguese, but my systems are all English-based
<Nukeador> hggdh, I know I know, but it would be cool if Canonical has a group to test localizations too
<hggdh> it would. How many languages would Canonical need? All? some?
<hggdh> hum
<Nukeador> At least the most used
<Nukeador> I'm speaking from my ignorance about how Canonical works internally
<penguin42> hggdh: It would seem appropriate to test some i18n stuff officially
<hggdh> penguin42: as far as I understand, this is done
<hggdh> most of Canonical's people run the systems in their native language
<hggdh> and there are *many* French- and Spanish speaking folks
<hggdh> interesting that libreoffice in French shows a melange of English and French for the functions names
<hggdh> I wonder if this is not a localised issue
<hggdh> no matter what, seems bad
<Nukeador> I think it's the same for Spanish
<Nukeador> Some are in Spanish, some in English
<Nukeador> the most used ones in English
<hggdh> I wonder if 'critical' would apply here
<penguin42> hggdh: It might but it doesn't seem to fit the bugs/Importance rule - how do we raise a LibreOffice person to see what they think?
<hggdh> pinging #ubuntu-desktop...
<hggdh> I am assigning the bug to the ubuntu-desktop team
<hggdh> Nukeador: thank you for bringing this to our attention; can you please ping me tomorrow, so that I do not forget to talk with the folks from the desktop team?
<Nukeador> OK, I'll try to remember leaving this channel open ;)
<Nukeador> I have to go
<Nukeador> See you guys, and thanks
<hggdh> welcome
<hggdh> why don't we have something like a babel fish?
 * penguin42 eat it
<hggdh> heh
<penguin42> don't suppose you know if there is a way to list all .i386 packages installed?
<penguin42> hmm, dpkg -l | grep :i386 works, hmm
<hggdh> so I will not answer ;-)
 * penguin42 is trying to clean up the mess left by trying to install DART
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-10-21
<jhobbs> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-settings-daemon/+bug/878859
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 878859 in gnome-settings-daemon (Ubuntu) "gnome applications grab mouse input when the menu bar is shift-clicked while gnome-settings-daemon is running (affects: 2) (heat: 12)" [Low,Confirmed]
<jhobbs> i get a redirect loop here
<jhobbs> nvm!
<ikt> why is the hug day graph relative not absolute?
* bdmurray changed the topic of #ubuntu-bugs to: Ubuntu Bug Squad - next meeting 11/10/11 | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad | Documentation: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs | Want to report a bug? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs | User support (not related to triage) is in #ubuntu
<bdmurray> charlie-tca: do you know if bug 752994 was present in oneiric?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 752994 in casper (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Natty Xubuntu: Check Disc for Defects Useless (affects: 3) (dups: 1) (heat: 26)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/752994
<charlie-tca> bdmurray: valid in oneiric
<charlie-tca> Still doesn't tell us anything except "hit any key to reboot"
<bdmurray> charlie-tca: thanks
<charlie-tca> bdmurray: You are welcome
<bil21al> is there any option of screen saves in oneiric? if so than where is the option i didnt fine it?
<micromix> cant you just press print screen? bil21al
<bil21al> micromix: no i m not talking about screenshot i am talking about screen savers which display when the system is still in a state for about 15 mint and so on.?
<jibel> bil21al, this is a simplification that comes from gnome, it should be back for Precise see bug 808512
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 808512 in gnome-control-center (Ubuntu) "No way to configure screensaver in Oneiric (affects: 41) (dups: 5) (heat: 146)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/808512
<bil21al> jibel thanks bro there was i bug i will comment and mark duplicate of this bug thankx alot
<jibel> yw
<bil21al> no karma  alass  :P
<yofel_> hm, my karma expired o.O
<greg-g> bdmurray: mind renewing my bugcontrol membership? :) https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-bugcontrol/+members
<bdmurray> greg-g: should be self renewable now
<greg-g> oh, nevemrind then..
<bdmurray> greg-g: its a very recent change so let us know ;-)
<greg-g> bdmurray: ah, yeah, the first email didn't make that clear, it said I had to contact an admin. I didn't read the second email (thinking it was just a reminder) but it said that one can do self renewal...
<greg-g> ahh
<bdmurray> it changed yesterday actually ;-)
<greg-g> well then, that's why :P
<greg-g> well, thanks!
<jibel> bdmurray, thanks for the u-m hook SRU. it's verified.
<bil21al> from where i can make my wiki page like where we give our responces with are attached with the launchpad account or is it for members only?
<bdmurray> jibel: no problem - thanks for brining it up!
<bdmurray> hggdh: could you put some notes in https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/other-p-bugsquad-mentoring
<hggdh> bdmurray: will do, when I get back from dinner
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-10-22
<ravi> hi, i am facing a major problem after upgrading from 11.04 to 11.10, the screen is almost blank with just the user name (in a box with cross), clock, and a cross on top right corner; and  my  keyboard and mouse are not responsive;i can use recovery mode but dont have any clue how to get the UI working for me
<davidvip> hi  there
<davidvip> i would like to inquire about BugSquad
<davidvip> sorry was dc
<davidvip> i am dialing in to check out to inquire about being part of BugSquad
<davidvip> am i speaking to the right group?
<yofel> davidvip: sure, welcome to the home of the Ubuntu Bugsquad - our general information is on wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs
<davidvip> thanks yofel, but what i want to know is the level of commitment here
<davidvip> i do have couple of hours during weekend
<davidvip> but i can't do it everyday
<davidvip> will that be OK to apply?
<yofel> of course! every bug you do will help - even if it's only one a week
<davidvip> thanks for the quick reply. i shall proceed with the steps as mentioned in the wiki then.
<erle-> are the fglrx problems known?
<zeroseven0183> Hi people. Has anyone experienced system slows down when Gwibber's status window is launched?
<kanha> how to apply for sponsorship?
<jtaylor> subscribe ubuntu-sponsors to the bug
<bibinou> hi
<bibinou> i'm trying to repro https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-utils/+bug/869438
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 869438 in gnome-utils (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "baobab crashed with SIGABRT in do_validate_rows() (affects: 2) (heat: 36)" [Medium,Triaged]
<bibinou> but boabab-dbgsym is not in sync with boabab
<bibinou> *baobab
<bibinou> so I can't install it
<bibinou> any pointers on solving that ?
<bibinou> ok that's because the version I use is in -proposed, nevermind
<jtaylor> you can also build the debug symbols yourself
<jtaylor> export DEB_BUILD_OPTIONS=nostrip
<jtaylor> before building
<bibinou> thanks
<madsailor> Hi all.  I have a reproducible kernel panic when 'Safely Remove'ing an external USB drive in oneric.  How can I document this to help fix the issue?
<madsailor> I  just found this bug which matches my issue : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/874277
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 874277 in linux (Ubuntu) "Kernel panic removing a USB hard drive (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Incomplete]
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-10-23
<penguin42> madsailor: Yes I think that's a well known one, just hang on a sec
<penguin42> bug 868628
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 868628 in linux (Ubuntu Oneiric) (and 1 other project) "Oneiric update to 3.0.6 (3.0.0-13.20) stable release (affects: 29) (dups: 9) (heat: 114)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/868628
<penguin42> hmm
<penguin42> madsailor: Have you done an update yet ?
<madsailor> just a min...let me check
<madsailor> I have done updates.  there are 9 more recommended pending, but none relate to the kernel.  I will update them as well just for fun
<penguin42> madsailor: OK, I think this is the same as bug 844957
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 844957 in debian (and 2 other projects) "Safely removing external (usb) hdd's can cause a kernel panic or system freeze (dup-of: 868628)" [Unknown,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/844957
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 868628 in linux (Ubuntu Oneiric) (and 1 other project) "Oneiric update to 3.0.6 (3.0.0-13.20) stable release (affects: 29) (dups: 9) (heat: 114)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/868628
<penguin42> madsailor: And is waiting for the bug fix kernel to be released; I think it's in the onieirc-proposed repo so you could test it to make sure
<madsailor> how would I go about doing that?
<madsailor> I guess a better question is: what is the line to add to software sources for oneric-proposed, and what packages would be relevant to the issue?
<penguin42> madsailor: Go into software sources, then the 'updates' tab and select Pre-released updates - now they aren't in for a reason - they're still being tested, so be careful
<penguin42> madsailor: Just the kernel I think
<madsailor> if I have problems with the kernel update, can I revert (Easily)?
<penguin42> I think you should find that on the grub boot menu you will have the previous kernel as well, make sure you know how to get to that - if not it might be just best to sit back and wait a few days for the update to be released
<madsailor> I dual-boot, so I see grub every boot-cycle.  I think I might be a bit less adventurous, however, and wait for the update to be released.  I just wondered if I could help with the issue, but it seems that a fix is already well underway.
<madsailor> Thanks for the help penguin42
<penguin42> no problem
<penguin42> madsailor: Thanks for trying to report it - it's a common one that a lot of people are seeing though
<madsailor> penguin42,  while I'm at it I have been unable to mount nfs shares in oneiric that worked fine in natty
<penguin42> hmm not sure about that
<madsailor> I'm sure the shares are fine, because other boxes on the network connect fine
 * madsailor is searching for a matching issue on the bugtracker
<madsailor> I don't see anything that matches my issue.  I run a standard command: sudo mount -t nfs 192.168.1.140:/mnt/user/Movies ~/Mounts/Movies
<penguin42> and how does it error?
<madsailor> and mount returns "wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on" ...
<penguin42> I'd check you still have all the NFS client packages in
<madsailor> ahh, yes.
 * madsailor checking
<penguin42> right, time to go
<madsailor> ok.  thanks for the help.  i think that's the issue...I just thought Ubuntu installed the nfs package out of the box
<greg-g> madsailor: was that the issue? (the lack of nfs packages installed?)
<somethinginteres> hi all, my almost fresh install of 11.10 is locking up. I can't work out a cause. What can I do to submit a bug report on the issue?
<madsailor> greg-g, yes, that was the issue.  Sorry for not reporting back on that one
<cprofitt> bdmurray: ping
<greg-g> madsailor: no worries, just making sure :)
<kanha> hey my ubuntu is not getting loaded its saying unable to mount /var/run
<trijntje> Hi all, bug 870560 has been marked as a duplicate of a bug that has seen less activity and was reported later. Is it OK if I reverse this or should I leave it alone?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 870560 in jockey (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "installing fglrx (post-release updates) fails (dup-of: 873058)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/870560
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 873058 in nvidia-common (Ubuntu) "Jockey fail to install binary ati driver (post release) version (affects: 34) (dups: 2) (heat: 60)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/873058
<penguin42> hang on, why's a bug about ati driver in nvidia-common
<trijntje> penguin42: the bug I posted? It looks like it occurs on multiple cards
<penguin42> trijntje: But it's onl yin nvidia-common?
<trijntje> penguin42: no, I have an ati card myself, and I'm also having that bug
<penguin42> yeh, but that's what I mean the bug is filed against nvidia-common and I wondered why
<trijntje> probably because the person who submitted it thinks its nvidia related
<cprofitt> charlie-tca: ping
<cprofitt> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/community-p-bug-involvement
<cprofitt> what do you think?
<penguin42> cprofitt: I wonder if the bugs that are badly reported come from those people who would go to user days and jams
<pleia2> penguin42: was there a problem with the user days session on bugs in january?
 * penguin42 didn't know about them
<pleia2> hm
<pleia2> so what did you mean?
<pleia2> if they're something being said during the user days bug session that's a problem it would be good to fix it :)
<penguin42> pleia2: cproffit's argument seems to be that if we train people at these things there will be a lot less bad bugs - may be true, but I wonder if a lot of the people who submit bad bugs just don't know about a lot of these things; they've just picked up a CD and installed
<pleia2> ah, so it wasn't specifically a problem with sessions at user days (indeed, maybe more good bug sessions can actually help?)
<pleia2> more of a problem with the people being new and encouraged to file bugs
<penguin42> pleia2: Correct, I wasn't saying there was anything wrong with the bug days
<charlie-tca> cprofitt: I subscribed. I think we should expand the whiteboard more, and put specifics down for discussion.
<pleia2> charlie-tca: will you be at UDS?
<charlie-tca> yes
<pleia2> great
<charlie-tca> I will be there.
<cprofitt> charlie-tca: I agree -- please feel free to add more
<charlie-tca> but it is going to be a busy week, with leadership stuff, community stuff, dinner, etc. Looks like they are trying to fill all my time this time around.
<cprofitt> I have been struggling to put my thoughts about it in to words
<cprofitt> ooh... dinner
<cprofitt> nice
<charlie-tca> cprofitt: I will add some to it, later this week.
<charlie-tca> We also have a session to discuss bug-squad mentorship program aagain
<cprofitt> charlie-tca: yes, I subscribed to that
<charlie-tca> good, I am out of ideas on how to make that work now
<cprofitt> I also emailed bdrung
<cprofitt> bdmurray:
<cprofitt> sorry not the other bd
<charlie-tca> heh
<charlie-tca> tab-complete is so handy ;)
<cprofitt> yep.
<penguin42> yofel: Ping (or any other KDE user)
<penguin42> ah, it's bug 856210
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 856210 in libreoffice (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Horizontal Scrollbar in kde dont work (default theme) (affects: 6) (heat: 39)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/856210
<bil21al> is any body having the issue of keyboard frezing?
<penguin42> bil21al: I haven't but I read one bug report about it; what type of keyboard - PS/2 or USB, and does it freze for ever or just for a few seconds?
<bil21al> it freez for some sec if i wait for a moment than it again works
<bil21al> which bug?
<penguin42> hmm that's not the bug I saw
<bil21al> than whts the way i chose to overcome it?
<penguin42> it's difficult without knowing why it's happening - PS/2 or USB?
<bil21al> i have laptop.IBM t 60
<yofel> penguin42: I know that one, but had other things to look at
<penguin42> yofel: It's a nasty one; still - easy work around from that report
<bil21al> yofel and penguin42 please help! its irrating me alot
<penguin42> bil21al: I don't know why your machine is freezing!
<yofel> another workaround would be using the middle mouse button, that work, just not the left one
<yofel> *that works
<penguin42> bil21al: You need to see what else happens during the freeze; does the mouse still work? Is there anything in the log?
<bil21al> yes mouse works
<penguin42> yofel: The scrolling with the scrollwheel is painful, it over scrolls slowly; nuking libreoffice-kde is the easiest fix
<bil21al> with the freez
<bil21al> is there any way to reset the key board like there is away to reset the unity ?
<bil21al> its not a hardware problem and it hapened today with me i have not run any update or any thing
<bil21al> penguin42 which bug you have seen can you give me the bug number?
<penguin42> bil21al: bug 878501 - but it may not be the same as yours - for him it stops and never comes back
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 878501 in xserver-xorg-input-evdev (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "ps/2 keyboard not working [irqbalance?] (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/878501
 * yofel gets frequent ~500ms freezes with nouveau on his notebook - but not 2s or more
<penguin42> yofel: Youch
<yofel> yeah, one more reason why I'm using the proprietary driver
<bil21al> penguin42 can i file bug?
<penguin42> bil21al: Sure
 * penguin42 goes to get food
<bil21al> *
<bil21al> penguin42 in which pakage i file it?
<bil21al> in which pake i file the bug of launchpad?
<bil21al> pakage?
<hggdh> about the discussion above -- my view is LP is an expert system, not for the casual user. We need an end-user solution outside LP
<lifeless> hggdh: for what ?
<hggdh> lifeless: to collect the casual user comments. Perhaps askubuntu/forum already do that, but we need to harvest them
<micahg> hggdh: I think in other organizations that's done by a separate team that can then report or create bugs based on those issues
<lifeless> hggdh: what sort of comments ?
<hggdh> lifeless: an user has a problem, perhaps a bug. But the user does not have enough technical knowledge to (correctly) open a bug.
<hggdh> micahg: yes, something like that
<hggdh> lifeless: so this user comments (somewhere) about this self-perceived issue; eventually this may be escalated to a bug on LP
<lifeless> hggdh: I think defining bug as being technical description is overly narrow
<lifeless> we're looking at consolidating blueprints, answers and bugs into one system
<hggdh> lifeless: is there a session on that during UDS? I would really like to participate, if you do not mind
<hggdh> lifeless: of course, integration would most certainly be a plus
<hggdh> micahg,  lifeless: one thing, for example, would be to mine the google query database for common issues, and --somehow, depends on what they are -- address them
<lifeless> hggdh: https://dev.launchpad.net/IssueTracker
<lifeless> hggdh: no session planned, but thats our current thinking on the problem
<hggdh> lifeless: perfect, I will read it. Thank you very much, sir
<lifeless> de nada
<hggdh> heh. Muito obrigado, então :-)
<cprofitt> hey all
<jbicha> lifeless: what would happen to "Get Help Online...", would that button just go away?
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-10-15
<sbte> hey, is the a way to get notified about private bugs?
<rbasak> Could someone please accept my task nominations in bug 1060541? This bug is reported fixed already and only concerns a couple of SRUs. Then I can mark Fix Released for the main task.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1060541 in ipsec-tools "racoon: broken script env for IPv6" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1060541
<hggdh> rbasak: on it
<rbasak> thanks!
<hggdh> rbasak: done (and good morning)
<rbasak> thank you!
<rbasak> (hello!)
<niranjan_> Hi folks, trying to find out if the behaviour I am observing is a bug and best category to report it. Tried asking at ubuntuforums.com with no luck - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=12292271&posted=1#post12292271
<niranjan_> Basically observing different mechanisms for previlege escalations for GUI apps and terminal
<micahg> niranjan_: that shouldn't be the case, it does sound like a bug
<niranjan_> ok, then I will log the bug, thanks for the help
<TheLordOfTime> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1067084  <--
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1067084 in ubuntu "virtual box 12.04 need update to VirtualBox 4.1.14" [Undecided,New]
<TheLordOfTime> lol?
<TheLordOfTime> this is the fifth 'Please upgrade $package to $otherVersion' bug i've seen today
<TheLordOfTime> do people understand what the word 'stable' means?
 * micahg had a response, but LP times out...
<micahg> TheLordOfTime: I'll explain a little more about those bugs when I get back later
<TheLordOfTime> micahg, mmkay, note that it was filed against 'ubuntu' and not 'virtualbox'.  i assume that gets filed against 'virtualbox'?
<TheLordOfTime> rather than 'ubuntu'
<TheLordOfTime> micahg, i defer to your judgement ;P
<TheLordOfTime> well, off to a boring 3 hour stats course for me :/
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-10-16
<micahg> TheLordOfTime: yeah, that should've been filed against virtualbox, so we welcome please update bugs, but if the package comes from Debian, we prefer to have it updated there first, also, we tag them upgrade-software-version.  In this instance, it's not something that's SRUable and quantal has the requested version, so we can suggest a backport for which you can point someone here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBackports
<brendand> is it a known issue that flash isn't working in firefox on quantal?
<jibel> brendand, works fine here, which version of flash, from the repo ?
<jibel> I mean installed with the installer from the repository
<brendand> jibel, well i've been upgrading
<brendand> from beta2
<brendand> not sure exactly what is going on. a lot of video based stuff is not working
<brendand> ok, never mind
<jibel> I haven't heard of specific issues with flash on Quantal. It works great on the 3 machines I have here
<jibel> 32 and 64bit
<brendand> looks like it was just busted momentarily
<TheLordOfTime> micahg, understood.
<TheLordOfTime> as for anyone else: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/1064483  <-- their apport collection data refers to Mint.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1064483 in grub2 "Grub 2 update install bug" [High,New]
<TheLordOfTime> how do we handle those?
<TheLordOfTime> hggdh, if you're alive... :P
<hggdh> TheLordOfTime: I just became alive again
<hggdh> TheLordOfTime: I would keep it open -- grub2 is the same on *buntu
<hggdh> and I am interested in what version the OP is on, on *buntu
<jibel> I'd move it to -> linuxmint and let mint's maintainer deal with it
<jibel> the bug is reported from linux mint and not a valid bug in ubuntu
<hggdh> jibel: ack
<hggdh> & done
<hggdh> <- note to self: first wake up. Then work.
<bcurtiswx> hggdh, if that were for case for me.. i'd never get work done...
<hggdh> heh
<TLoT> hggdh: jibel:  i assume you're on about the bug i linked here, and subsequently pinged hggdh about?
<TLoT> the one filed from mint
<TLoT> (please relink, my ZNC can't be connected to from this system here)
<cornfeed> hello hello. I am having an issue that I would consider deserving of "triage"
<cornfeed> I am running an ubuntu 12.04 server amd64 on a Lenovo tower server (http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16859106114)
<cornfeed> between 24hrs and 96hrs, it will hard freeze
<cornfeed> all that can be done is a hard reset... I have a catch all log going to /var/log/messages, but nothing useful in there and nothing useful in dmesg
<cornfeed> is there anyway I can get some kind of log? I even left top open for days waiting for it to freeze but there was nothing useful on the screen
<hggdh> cornfeed: one option is to use remote logging (rsyslog-type, for example), or attach a serial terminal to another machine
<cornfeed> thats what my co-worker suggested as well. we are looking at a serial logger being setup soon
<hggdh> this sounds like a kernel panic or bug
<cornfeed> yeah it has to be
<cornfeed> but I dont know how to get any info about it
<hggdh> it may be that your primary console is going into screen-save mode, and when the issue happens you cannot bring it up again
<cornfeed> bingo
<hggdh> so the hope is to be able to screenshot, or something, off the remote logger/serial console
<cornfeed> well the server actually runs lxde for the other employees to easily manage
<hggdh> and you cannot even ssh into it?
<cornfeed> so when it freezes i am usually still in the gui
<cornfeed> nope
<hggdh> one option -- but I doubt it will work: open a SSH connection, and tail -F /var/log/syslog
<hggdh> note it is capital F, not lower f
<cornfeed> hmmm we have an extra box i can do that on :-)
<cornfeed> yep
<cornfeed> why did i now think of that!!! thank you
<cornfeed> not**
<cornfeed> okay, my co-worker says he is already building the serial logger...might you have any other ideas?
<hggdh> the serial logger is the best option, actually
<hggdh> but you can use them all :-)
<hggdh> what we are shooting for is to capture the bug/oops/panic/
<cornfeed> yep
<cornfeed> okay, well i am going to run and start that project. I will probably be back in a day or two
<cornfeed> thanks again man
<cornfeed> i guess I just needed to know that there were no other possibilities....we even tried switching to the sata2 ports instead the sata3 ports, but that didnt do it
<hggdh> it is a try, but in the dark
<cornfeed> completely
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-10-17
<cornfeed> anyone around that has experience with setting up a serial console?
<cornfeed> ooops wrong room
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-10-19
<KnitGal> is this a place to ask about 12.10 issues?
<xnox> KnitGal: #ubuntu is for support. Here people who sort & triange bugs hang out and chat.
<KnitGal> thanks.  I think there's a bug that has to do with Ubuntu Unity not loading in 12.10 but I forgot to write down the error messages
<BlackNarcissus> Hello everyone. I got a question regarding a serious bug I'm experiencing during 12.10 install. I just firgured I'd ask here, sorry if that's the wrong place.
<BlackNarcissus> When I try to install Ubuntu 12.10 64bits on my laptop with Nvidia integrated graphics, the install fails because the system overheats above the safety limits and shuts down. Where/how am I supposed to report this ? I didn't have this in 12.04. Thanks.
<jibel> BlackNarcissus, it sounds like a kernel issue, could you please file a bug against linux with the command ubuntu-bug ?
<BlackNarcissus> jibel: Ok, but do I do it during install, or when I got a working system ?
<jibel> BlackNarcissus, Ideally, boot the system to a live session from a 12.10 USB or DVD and run the command 'ubuntu-bug linux' from a terminal.
<BlackNarcissus> jibel: Ok, good, I will do that. Thanks for your answer. I achieved to install anyway by putting the laptop in a cold environment (ie outside at night) but I need to reinstall so I will do that.
<jibel> yw
<XRS1> Adding read ACL for uid 1000 to `/media/xrs1' failed: Operation not supported. mount reports volume already mounted. umount reports volume not mounted. desktop icon reports volume non existent.
<XRS1> Compaq Evo n610c: two floppy drives on the desktop with this same issue. laptop does not posses floppy, no USB inserted.
<XRS1> the former was on Gateway NV5378u
<XRS1> the Evo does not have problems mounting USB mass storage
<BlackNarcissus> jibel : Just to let me know, I did what you told me to do and reported the overheating bug under linux from a Live USB. I hope I did it properly, it's Bug #1068626
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1068626 in linux "System Overheats and Shuts Down during Install" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1068626
<BlackNarcissus> let you know *
<jibel> BlackNarcissus, looks good. You'll also might find help for this specific issue from the kernel people on #ubuntu-kernel
<TheLordOfTime> morning, bugsquaders.  how goes it?
<BlackNarcissus> jibel : Good, thanks. I managed to install 12.10 anyway by manually keeping to laptop cool enough, and installing Bumblebee solves it. I wanted to help :) I'll check with the kernel team. Thanks again.
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-10-20
<cprofitt> hggdh: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/1066437
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1066437 in alsa-driver "On Lenovo ThinkPad T530 speakers not working after suspend" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<cprofitt> same issue in Ubuntu as Kubuntu... and disabling wireless before suspend results in speakers working
<dArKd3ViL> this is with reference to bug#886680
<dArKd3ViL> a software appears in the earch result of software-center but when one click's on 'more info', it throws an error: ""There isn’t a software package called <software-name> in your current software sources.""
<dArKd3ViL> *in the search
<cprofitt> hey jbicha
<cprofitt> hggdh: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/1066437
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1066437 in alsa-driver "On Lenovo ThinkPad T530 speakers not working after suspend" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<cprofitt> odd little bug there, heh? I have no idea what needs to be done to finish the triage
<cprofitt> or if I should say that the bug affects the wireless driver or not
<mikedep333> hi, after I upgraded my Dell PowerEdge T110 server precise 64-bit to quantal 64-bit last night, the BIOS boot fails with the message "Read Error"
<mikedep333> I'm comfortable with fixing the error myself
<mikedep333> but I want to know how I would report this as a bug?
<mikedep333> e.g., do a I dd the MBR & attach it?
<mikedep333> *do I
<black_puppydog> hey all, got a question: why is it better to report this bug ( https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/quantal/+source/linux/+bug/992087 ) for every model that it occurs on? Would it not help to actualy see what those models have in common?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 992087 in linux (Ubuntu Quantal) "[Vostro 3450] No sound from internal speakers" [Medium,Confirmed]
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-10-21
<cprofitt> anyone in?
<cprofitt> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/1066437
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1066437 in alsa-driver (Ubuntu) "On Lenovo ThinkPad T530 speakers not working after suspend" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<cprofitt> curious what I would need to do to triage this... and if it should be moved to the wireless driver.
 * penguin42 looks
<penguin42> cprofitt: That's a bit weird
<cprofitt> it is... which is why I came here looking for help
<penguin42> cprofitt: What I'd do is add linux as another affected thing
<cprofitt> but I confirmed the bug first...
<cprofitt> then disabled the wireless... totally confused me
<cprofitt> how do you add linux as something affected...
<cprofitt> I am stuck on requiring an upstream bug
<cprofitt> just choose the option to report w/o upstream?
<penguin42> use the also-affects distribution button
<cprofitt> tells me too many matches to 'linux'
<penguin42> ok, let me do it
<cprofitt> k
<cprofitt> thanks... linux ubuntu would have worked for the search...
<cprofitt> do we have enough information to mark it triaged or can we suggest more information be gathered?
<penguin42> cprofitt: Being a kernel thing, I think there is a bot that kicks off requests for info and will probably mark it as confirmed
<cprofitt> k
<cprofitt> appreciate the help -- someone asked me to confirm last night and after I was I got was not sure how to proceed...
<cprofitt> kernel bugs still are not comfortable for me
<cprofitt> I get precious few of them to work on
<penguin42> cprofitt: The big one is not to merge them; unless you're absolutely sure they're on identical hardware
 * cprofitt smiles
<cprofitt> yep, I know that one
<penguin42> cprofitt: If it's a 'probably the same' just add a comment saying that it looks like it is
<cprofitt> thanks for the assist penguin42
<penguin42> np
<penguin42> cprofitt: We'll see what the kernel guys say; if they notice it
<penguin42> I guess the 530 is pretty new
<cprofitt> yes, it is within the year I think
<cprofitt> May or June I think
<penguin42> yeh
<cprofitt> It came with the Ivy Bridge processor release
<penguin42> yeh
<penguin42> since they normally use Thinkpads where I work, and they're currently issuing 520's a few of us were wondering whether not to ask for a renewal until they started handing out 530's
<dlentz> Any thoughts on bug 1069299 would be welcome
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1069299 in fglrx-installer (Ubuntu) "1002:9613 fglrx-installer not working in Quantal" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1069299
<dlentz> very rarely can a user get under my skin that much. i just hope i didn't get too far out of line
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-10-14
<Rosco2> Bug #619600 has a redundant task assigned to Ubuntu that could be removed
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 619600 in Canonical SSO provider "Provide a method to retrieve account data for a given openid" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/619600
<Rosco2> Same for #793035
<Rosco2> Whoops. I must need the word Bug #793035 for the ubot to work,
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 793035 in Unity "unity crashing when trying to empty the trash" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/793035
<krychek> hi, can someone set this bug back to new? Someone was messing around...  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/flashplugin-nonfree/+bug/531701
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 531701 in flashplugin-nonfree (Ubuntu) "Flash video will not stay full screen with multiple monitors" [Low,Triaged]
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-10-16
<manuel_> ubuntu max
<manuel_> poder usar descragar
<manuel_> ubuntu bugs
<hggdh> huh?
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-10-17
<dubner> I have a problem with bsdmainutils. It seems as if calendar.judiac can't be read. `calendar -f /usr/share/calendar/calendar.judaic -A365 | wc -l` => 0
<dubner> bsdmainutils is (as you know) included in the minimal ubuntu task, so it is pretty much installed on every ubuntu system out there (I think), altough I am not really sure if the "calendar" application is absolutely necessary. :)
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-10-18
<SuperDuperGuest> hey guys, I find it very dificult to help ubuntu with reporting a bug on 13.10
<SuperDuperGuest> It breaks the installation and I can explain how to reproduce it, but I can not understand how to submit it
<SuperDuperGuest> When I installed the new 13.10 official release I was given the option to delete 13.04 and install 13.10 there OR do something else... since I dont want to use swap, i chose #2. After that I chose to delete the old partition, create a new primary partition which is booted to / and when I want to check the FORMAT box the installer crashes. I've sent the thing the system asked me to send, but...
<SuperDuperGuest> ...I am not sure if it is sufficient
<SuperDuperGuest> is someone here?
#ubuntu-bugs 2014-10-13
<dutchie> hi, i think i found a regression for bug 794493. I put a comment with my findings and added the "regression-release" tag but I can't change the status
<ubot5> bug 794493 in drush (Ubuntu) "Path to examples wrong" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/794493
<dutchie> i'm just firing up a debian vm to see if it needs forwarding to them
<rbasak> dutchie: thank you for taking care of this! I think a new bug would be better to track the regression though, since reopening the existing one confuses the state because it apparently was fixed previously?
<rbasak> dutchie: I'm not sure it's "regression-release" either since Utopic hasn't been released.
<rbasak> (yet)
<dutchie> hmm, good point
<dutchie> that's mostly me forgetting that i updated my laptop last weke
<dutchie> week
<dutchie> shall i make a new bug then?
<rbasak> Yes please.
<rbasak> And just refer to each bug from the other.
<dutchie> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/drush/+bug/1380578
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1380578 in drush (Ubuntu) "Path to example files incorrect" [Undecided,New]
<rbasak> Thanks!
#ubuntu-bugs 2014-10-14
<kmowery> hi all, where might i report incorrect checksums at https://cloud-images.ubuntu.com/vagrant/precise/current/ ?
<wxl> hey folks. i thought it might be good as one of the two release managers for lubuntu and the head of testing to start helping with proper triage. i've joined the team but still don't seem to be able to set priority or anything. what am i missing?
#ubuntu-bugs 2014-10-16
<psusi> bug #1365667 is caused by an incorrect dependency in the ubuntu-mate-live package... unfortunately, this package doesn't seem to exist, so where should this bug be assigned to?
<ubot5> bug 1365667 in grub-installer (Ubuntu) "crash at "grub-installer" Acer ex2510-36d5" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1365667
<psusi> is there an ubuntu mate spin metapackage or something?
<hggdh> psusi: probably better toask on #ubuntu-mate
<balloons> can someone triage to include the proper folksfor getting this updated? Should be a straightforward fix: https://bugs.launchpad.net/nvidia/+bug/1295961
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1295961 in Nvidia "Need updated stable nvidia drivers landing" [Undecided,Confirmed]
#ubuntu-bugs 2014-10-17
<nolan_> does anyone happen to known anything about the icedtea-7-plugin install bug in utopic?
#ubuntu-bugs 2014-10-19
<rahid> Hi, i getting a error in ubuntu 12.04 when i connect more then 5 USB Devices to system " parent hub has no tt"
<elfy> good day - need to report a bug about mimeinfo.cache - what package would I need to do that for?
<elfy> shared-mime-info perhaps?
<dkessel> elfy: desktop-file-utils contains the tools updating that file
<elfy> ta
<erle-> can anyone reproduce this?
<erle-> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-control-center/+bug/1382614
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1382614 in unity-control-center (Ubuntu) "Resizing for high resolution displays does not make sense" [Undecided,New]
<erle-> (watch the appended videos, only few seconds
#ubuntu-bugs 2015-10-13
<note> Hi, I've found a bug in current Ubuntu 15.04, if you press the laptop power button then Ubuntu presents you with a chooser with options to suspend, lock, shutdown, etc. ("Hi ... you have some open files you might want to save...") However if you're slow or were thinking about something (like I was) after ~20 secs Ubuntu shuts down without warning you! Is this bug already known?
#ubuntu-bugs 2015-10-14
<tdaitx> could someone from bug control please nominate LP: #1073478 for Precise and Trusty?
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1073478 in squid3 (Ubuntu) "[SRU] Update squid3 upstart script to kill it with SIGINT and wait longer" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1073478
<flexiondotorg> Hello.
<flexiondotorg> Can I request access to errors.ubuntu.com?
<flexiondotorg> The upstream MATE team and I have noticed an upward trend in segfaults for Marco, the MATE window manager.
<flexiondotorg> errors.ubuntu seems to have captured what could be very useful data for resolving those crashes.
#ubuntu-bugs 2015-10-15
<rodhos> Hi, I think the bug 1170647 should be set to "Wishlist". Thanks
<ubot5`> bug 1170647 in Unity "After minimizing a Nautilus window of another partition or external media or Trash folder, clicking on the "Files" icon on the Launcher again doesn't restore the minimized window, but opens a new one" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1170647
#ubuntu-bugs 2015-10-16
<Pwnna> for wily, has anyone seen a bug where the computer is not responsive to input (not to pings, not to keyboard, bluetooth mouse, usb devices, does not connect to new usb devices), BUT for some reason, my clock is still ticking, in fact, there's a webapp on screen at that moment where it has a timer that's still ticking
<Pwnna> nothing in syslog
<Pwnna> nothing in Xorg.log
<Pwnna> [+13630.10s] DEBUG: DisplayServer x-1: X server stopped in lightdm.log/
<Pwnna> putting a charger into the laptop did not make the indicator go to charge mode, the clock keeps ticking, tho
<Pwnna> this is all xfce, but since even the capslock light is not turning up when i press it, i suspect a deeper issue?
<Pwnna> sounds like aliens/cosmic rays
<Pwnna> but this happened twice today.
#ubuntu-bugs 2015-10-17
<rodhos> I think bug 1170647 should be set to wishlist, thanks.
<ubot5`> bug 1170647 in One Hundred Papercuts "After minimizing a Nautilus window of another partition or external media or Trash folder, clicking on the "Files" icon on the Launcher again doesn't restore the minimized window, but opens a new one" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1170647
<teward> rodhos: no that's a bug
<teward> wishlist would be a feature request or a feature suggestion, not an actual bug
<rodhos> so the bug is invalid then since the behaviour is the default
<teward> no?
<teward> unless the Desktop team has no intention of fixing we can leave it alone
<rodhos> ok
<teward> it's in a good state for now - invalid / opinion is up to the team in charge of the package.
<rodhos> glad to know, thaks
#ubuntu-bugs 2016-10-17
<cpaelzer> Hi, it seems I'm only able to create bug tasks back to X, but sometimes would older releases as well - most likely P/T
<cpaelzer> is here anyone who could check the neccessary permission bits in around LP about that?
<cpaelzer> sorry - please ignore my request - while not working about two weeks ago when I tried it seems to be ok now
<cpaelzer> pavlushka: hi, are you still there?
<cpaelzer> pavlushka: I'll document in the bug, but please ping me if you are still around
<pavlushka> cpaelzer: ping
<cpaelzer> pavlushka: pong again :-)
<cpaelzer> pavlushka: your libs seem to be 32bit but your samba is 64 bit
<cpaelzer> pavlushka: actually apt should prevent that and my experiments showed that it still does
<cpaelzer> pavlushka: could it be that you have a 64bit samba from the repositories
<cpaelzer> pavlushka: but some pieces of a self build (or otherwise forced onto the system) samba libs around?
<cpaelzer> pavlushka: I just updated the bug with a few questions around that and what I see when reproducing
<cpaelzer> pavlushka: my main question of all of these would be if you know where "your" /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libndr.so.0  comes from
<cpaelzer> pavlushka: it seems to be wrong arch and outdated and might be the root cause for your issues
<pavlushka> cpaelzer: I have both /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libndr.so.0 & /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libndr.so.0, my sys is 64 bit.
<cpaelzer> pavlushka: interesting - so in my try to recreate the lib chaos that your samba is facing I was adding i386 to my system and installed the i386 libs
<cpaelzer> pavlushka: but on doing so apt is smart and removes the old libs
<cpaelzer> pavlushka: that is what I documented in the bug
<cpaelzer> pavlushka: what does your dpkg report overall for samba?
<cpaelzer> pavlushka: mine looks like this http://paste.ubuntu.com/23338618/
<cpaelzer> pavlushka: after the amd64 -> i386 shift
<cpaelzer> pavlushka: I'd wonder if you have any i386 samba packages in rc state or so
<pavlushka> cpaelzer: ping
<pavlushka> cpaelzer: power was out, so I got terminated in the middle of the convo.
<pavlushka> cpaelzer: I have installed 32 bit arch support, so I have both libraries.
<cpaelzer> pavlushka: ok, that is kind of the reason
<cpaelzer> pavlushka: generally it works, but it really seems that something has removed the package in a bad way
<cpaelzer> pavlushka: package not there, but files are
<cpaelzer> pavlushka: cleaning that up should get you working
<cpaelzer> pavlushka: I added more to the bug and I hope that gets your case resolved
<cpaelzer> pavlushka: once you find the time to clean up please update the bug and we will take a look
 * cpaelzer is subscribing to respond faster next time
<pavlushka> cpaelzer: So you are suggesting me to remove the 32 bit arch support?
<pavlushka> cpaelzer: or only  /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libndr.so.0 ?
<cpaelzer> pavlushka: only the lib but also its siblings
<cpaelzer> pavlushka: that is why I asked for your dpkg output, I had hoped to give a recommendation based on that
<cpaelzer> pavlushka: TL;DR install all of samba only either/or i386/amd64
<cpaelzer> pavlushka: and remove all that would belong to the other packages
<cpaelzer> pavlushka: the weird part is where those files come from, I mean since they are not from the normal i386 samba packages cleaning is harder than just apt-get remove
<cpaelzer> pavlushka: I'd maybe remove all samba things, then clear anytihng that seems left
<cpaelzer> pavlushka: if you remember how they got there that will surely help to clean up
 * pavlushka on it
<cpaelzer> pavlushka: in the worst case pages like this can help you where you want to look
<cpaelzer> http://packages.ubuntu.com/yakkety/all/samba-libs/filelist
#ubuntu-bugs 2016-10-21
<wagafo> Can anybody check bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/tcsh/+bug/1618803 ? A simple patch seems available, but the package is broken in Ubuntu 16.10.
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1618803 in tcsh (Ubuntu) "tcsh crashed with SIGSEGV in __GI___rewinddir()" [Medium,Confirmed]
<josvaz> 16.04.201610130 is the latest I can see there
#ubuntu-bugs 2017-10-16
<clickwir> What package should a bug be filed against if it's just for the desktop?
<clickwir> Ubuntu 17.10
<rbasak> clickwir: can you be more specific?
<psusi> so lubuntu-meta is where I assigned bug #1633913 as it was an error in the install image manifest.  There now appears to be something new called Lubuntu-Next that has the same bug.  What task should I reopen this for so that the Lubuntu-Next release admins see it?
<ubot5> bug 1633913 in lubuntu-meta (Ubuntu) "lubuntu and ubuntustudio are missing pool; can not install without internet connection" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1633913
<psusi> ohh... aparently it has its own project...
#ubuntu-bugs 2017-10-17
<GeraldH2> So, I've tried installing the latest ubuntu 17.10 build (daily-live/20171016/artful-desktop-amd64.iso) in VMware 14.0 on Windows. I get, just like with the -beta2 the following very helpful Keyboard Layout screen: http://de.tinypic.com/view.php?pic=2aerxqq&s=9
<GeraldH2> (in which the continue button outside the viewable area. I wonder if this is the case for every vmware installation of 17.10 ?!? If not, why should it only be on my system?!?)
<GeraldH2> I don't seem to be the only one: https://ubuntu-mate.community/t/during-install-on-vm-keyboard-layout-screen-wider-than-install-window/14002 - yet can't find a bug for this...
<GeraldH2> Also, here: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xdbUjLo-gqg#t=4m30s
<GeraldH2> how can could a basic problem not get fixed since rc2?
<hggdh> GeraldH2: IDK. But you are at the wrong place to ask about this. Try #ubuntu-quality
#ubuntu-bugs 2017-10-18
<adrian_1908> Hello. Recently "mpv" disabled DVB support by default which had always been there (https://git.srsfckn.biz/mpv/commit/?id=99cef59fc9a4d33ebbbb4405ec86faf0ff213f0c). I think the feature should be enabled for Ubuntu, which doesn't use old kernels. Who would I contact in that case? Do I file a launchpad issue?
#ubuntu-bugs 2017-10-20
<geofft> can someone nominate LP #1725110 for artful (as an SRU)?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1725110 in config-package-dev (Ubuntu) "config-package-dev 5.2 broke transforms" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1725110
<geofft> sorry I suck and uploaded a broken package to Debian and didn't realize the fix missed the Debian import freeze :(
<geofft> reasking from last night: can someone nominate LP #1725110 to artful so I can try to get it SRU'd?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1725110 in config-package-dev (Ubuntu) "config-package-dev 5.2 broke transforms" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1725110
<bdmurray> geofft: It looks like that bug is set up to be sponsored, as a part of that process the sponsor can open a release task. Is there some page you read that mentions the nomination process?
<geofft> bdmurray: yes - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates#Procedure
<geofft> step 4 says to ask here or in email for nomination to the release, step 5 says to subscribe ubuntu-sponsors
<geofft> (which I did last night because I wasn't sure if I'd be online today)
<bdmurray> geofft: Okay, I'll add the release task and look at updating that page
<geofft> thanks :)
<geofft> I don't think I've opened an SRU bug in like four years, so I'm just blindly trusting the wiki
#ubuntu-bugs 2017-10-21
<anibic> Hi feel my 17.10 64 bit experiencing latency after upgrade from 17.04. Also Synaptic package manger would not launch after authentication.
<anibic> I have a 4 GB DDR2 RAM 800MHz and a AMD Athlon X2 5200 processor.
<anibic> Also adequate HDD space
#ubuntu-bugs 2017-10-22
<scootergrisen> During Ubuntu installation i see a "Skip" button that does not seem to be translated. Could someone check if there is a problem? Maybe its this string https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/artful/+source/ubiquity/+pots/ubiquity-debconf/da/29/+translate
<scootergrisen> Also its seems a string like "This software is subject to license terms included with its documentation. Some is proprietary." is not using the translated string. https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/artful/+source/ubiquity/+pots/ubiquity-debconf/da/210/+translate
<gustavwiz> Anyone affected by the "Printer added" notification issue in Ubuntu 17.04/17.10?
<gustavwiz> I've reported the issue here, but I don't know which package is should be filed against: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1725955
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1725955 in Ubuntu ""Printer added" notification" [Undecided,New]
